# Layering and Stacking Thread!



## darkangel07760

So now that I have accrued quite a number of lovely jewelry items, I have tried layering my necklaces and stacking rings and bracelets.
It has not been working out so well!
I go nuts when it comes to layering my necklaces... They ALWAYS tangle.  However, I have noticed that if the chains are of different thickness, or completely different lengths, there sems to be less chance of them tangling.
I can stack rings okay, but not so good with the bracelets...
The other day, I had on a slim black titanium and rubber Tiffany bracelet, my sterling silver Trollbeads bracelet (with only two charms on it) and my RTT round tag bracelet on, and my SO did not think it looked good at all.  
And then I am always wearing my wg Love bracelet on my left wrist, and I am not sure what to layer with that!
But, I think it would be fun to have a thread of pics of us wearing our best layering/stacking combos.  Might give others some ideas, or help wierdos like me that just jumble stuff together!
I will take a few pics and then post some later!


----------



## Candice0985

I really only stack bracelets, I do not like when my necklaces tangle around each other and for rings I prefer one large statement ring then a bunch of layered rings. It looks great on other people and I always want to try stacking other items of jewellery but I never feel comfortable  I also like stacking thin bracelets, thick bangles and stuff just feel uncomfortable 

here's my stack today, I just had the trinity bracelet silk cord changed from black to a violet-blueish colour



one I was wearing last week- I'm not very adventurous with my jewellery and tend to wear variations of the same jewellery (VCA, + a few other bracelets)


----------



## etk123

Candice0985 said:


> here's my stack today, I just had the trinity bracelet silk cord changed from black to a violet-blueish colour
> View attachment 1694271
> 
> 
> one I was wearing last week- I'm not very adventurous with my jewellery and tend to wear variations of the same jewellery (VCA, + a few other bracelets)
> View attachment 1694286



Yay I always love your stacks! Love the new cord!

I like these two bracelets together because they are the same width. That's the only one I'm comfortable wearing with my Love, I'm scared I'll scratch it!


----------



## etk123

I actually wear this on my right wrist


----------



## designerdiva40

I used to wear lots of Tiffany, Pandora, links of London bracelets together but since I got my love bracelet I can't stand any jangling of the bracelets IYKWIM, I also can't stand the thought of wearing any bracelets with my watch for fear of it getting scratched & I've tried wearing necklaces together but the tangling drives me crazy so I keep it simple & there's a saying that less is more & I totally agree although I love the stacking on other people but now I'm 40 my jewellery tast has changed.


----------



## skyqueen

Here are my everday stacks for hands...work, play all the time.
I also added a necklace combo. 9ct TN and 1ct DBTY...can be worn seperately or together, same theme. Kinda boring, but.........

Love everyone's stacks...it is an art to make stacks work!


----------



## Candice0985

etk123 said:


> Yay I always love your stacks! Love the new cord!
> 
> I like these two bracelets together because they are the same width. That's the only one I'm comfortable wearing with my Love, I'm scared I'll scratch it!


it's great for stacking does it cushion your love bracelet at all? if I wear two gold bracelets I like throwing this silk cord one on because it makes it look less fancy and a bit more casual


----------



## darkangel07760

I was having trouble with Photobucket last night, got frustrated! I will hopefully have pics up when I get home from work.


----------



## Candice0985

etk123 said:


> I actually wear this on my right wrist


they look great! I love the tennis bracelet you have, is it baguettes and princess cut?



skyqueen said:


> Here are my everday stacks for hands...work, play all the time.
> I also added a necklace combo. 9ct TN and 1ct DBTY...can be worn seperately or together, same theme. Kinda boring, but.........
> 
> Love everyone's stacks...it is an art to make stacks work!


every time I see those bangles I crave them!!


----------



## etk123

skyqueen said:


> Here are my everday stacks for hands...work, play all the time.
> I also added a necklace combo. 9ct TN and 1ct DBTY...can be worn seperately or together, same theme. Kinda boring, but.........
> 
> Love everyone's stacks...it is an art to make stacks work!



You know you're right, stacking takes more skill than you'd think lol. All your stacks are just beyond...you are dripping in diamonds! Gorgeous!



Candice0985 said:


> they look great! I love the tennis bracelet you have, is it baguettes and princess cut?


Thanks! Yep, it's baguettes and princess. It's kind of old, but I still love it. It was a doozy of a surprise from dh, just the most luxurious thing I owned at the time. I adore baguettes, they seem not as popular right now, which I totally don't get! A few years ago it had stretched to the point of breaking, when I took it in for repair they were amazed I hadn't lost it, it ended up being a crazy expensive repair, almost as much as the original purchase price, but I just had to have it fixed. It took months to do, I know the jeweler regretted accepting the job. Lesson learned, don't leave your bracelets on for 7 years straight lol!


----------



## Candice0985

etk123 said:


> You know you're right, stacking takes more skill than you'd think lol. All your stacks are just beyond...you are dripping in diamonds! Gorgeous!
> 
> 
> Thanks! Yep, it's baguettes and princess. It's kind of old, but I still love it. It was a doozy of a surprise from dh, just the most luxurious thing I owned at the time. I adore baguettes, they seem not as popular right now, which I totally don't get! A few years ago it had stretched to the point of breaking, when I took it in for repair they were amazed I hadn't lost it, it ended up being a crazy expensive repair, almost as much as the original purchase price, but I just had to have it fixed. It took months to do, I know the jeweler regretted accepting the job. Lesson learned, don't leave your bracelets on for 7 years straight lol!


wow you're so lucky you didn't lose it! I like baguettes but they have to be perfectly fit and shaped. so many stores have ruined the look of baguettes because of bad quality diamonds and cluster rings made of them- I think 80's cluster rings have given baguettes a bad reputation!!


----------



## etk123

Candice0985 said:


> wow you're so lucky you didn't lose it! I like baguettes but they have to be perfectly fit and shaped. so many stores have ruined the look of baguettes because of bad quality diamonds and cluster rings made of them- I think 80's cluster rings have given baguettes a bad reputation!!



You're so right about the baguettes! I also had 3 replaced during the big repair and they're not even perfect rectangles, they kind of taper at the end and one has a gap between it and the next one! I just thought I had never noticed it before but now that you say it I realize they are the replacements. Bench jewelers revenge I guess. He would physically cringe when I would walk into the shop hehe....


----------



## Candice0985

etk123 said:


> You're so right about the baguettes! I also had 3 replaced during the big repair and they're not even perfect rectangles, they kind of taper at the end and one has a gap between it and the next one! I just thought I had never noticed it before but now that you say it I realize they are the replacements. Bench jewelers revenge I guess. He would physically cringe when I would walk into the shop hehe....


haha he ducks into the back to avoid any more repair work from you


----------



## Lanier

Here are some old stacks that I've posted before:


----------



## Candice0985

nice bracelets Lanier!


----------



## airborne

love this thread, great pics


----------



## airborne

Lanier said:


> Here are some old stacks that I've posted before:


----------



## Junkenpo

I like to wear my vca sweets in stacks of 2. 

http://forum.purseblog.com/the-jewelry-box/how-sweet-it-is-746564.html

Check it out here.


----------



## darkangel07760

Junkenpo said:


> I like to wear my vca sweets in stacks of 2.
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/the-jewelry-box/how-sweet-it-is-746564.html
> 
> Check it out here.


 
Oh my!
I love it!!!
Here is my question... How durable is the chain?  Do you think it would break easily, or could I wear it on a daily basis?


----------



## darkangel07760

ok so this is only two bracelets. they are both the same metal color, both are link/chain, so not stiff bangles.


----------



## darkangel07760

Here is another pic.
I would like ot think that this is a casual, everyday look.


----------



## darkangel07760

A Tiffany ring stack:


----------



## darkangel07760

My only two VCA pieces layered (I happen to think VCA looks GREAT layered!):


----------



## darkangel07760

This is my Links Of London friendship bracelet with my Love:


----------



## darkangel07760

My Love and my baby Trinity (I REALLY wish that my baby Trinity would stop unravelling! I need to head back to Cartier for them to retie it):


----------



## etk123

darkangel07760 said:


> My Love and my baby Trinity (I REALLY wish that my baby Trinity would stop unravelling! I need to head back to Cartier for them to retie it):



All of your stacks are so pretty! You know, could it be possible that your cord is too slippery and that's why it's coming undone? Maybe you should try a whole new one and you'd have better luck.


----------



## darkangel07760

etk123 said:


> All of your stacks are so pretty! You know, could it be possible that your cord is too slippery and that's why it's coming undone? Maybe you should try a whole new one and you'd have better luck.



I cannot wait to make a special trip to San Francisco and get a new cord color!


----------



## Junkenpo

darkangel07760 said:


> Oh my!
> I love it!!!
> Here is my question... How durable is the chain?  Do you think it would break easily, or could I wear it on a daily basis?





darkangel07760 said:


> A Tiffany ring stack:





darkangel07760 said:


> My only two VCA pieces layered (I happen to think VCA looks GREAT layered!):



I love your stacks!  I'm pretty sure the chain on the sweet necklace is the same as the sweet bracelets. I wear a stack of 2 everyday & no problems.


----------



## Lanier

darkangel07760 said:


> My only two VCA pieces layered (I happen to think VCA looks GREAT layered!):



I love your VCA necklaces! The turquoise and the MOP are a lovely combination.


----------



## skyqueen

Candice0985 said:


> they look great! I love the tennis bracelet you have, is it baguettes and princess cut?
> 
> 
> every time I see those bangles I crave them!!


 


etk123 said:


> You know you're right, stacking takes more skill than you'd think lol. All your stacks are just beyond...you are dripping in diamonds! Gorgeous!
> 
> 
> Thanks! Yep, it's baguettes and princess. It's kind of old, but I still love it. It was a doozy of a surprise from dh, just the most luxurious thing I owned at the time. I adore baguettes, they seem not as popular right now, which I totally don't get! A few years ago it had stretched to the point of breaking, when I took it in for repair they were amazed I hadn't lost it, it ended up being a crazy expensive repair, almost as much as the original purchase price, but I just had to have it fixed. It took months to do, I know the jeweler regretted accepting the job. Lesson learned, don't leave your bracelets on for 7 years straight lol!


I love the bangles...one of my better investments! When I see how much they cost now !!!
I love your TB, Etk...has an Art Deco feel to it, so classic and unique! 

Can't get enough of these stacks, bracelets and necklaces...keep them coming!


----------



## Blythedor

Here's my bracelet


----------



## darkangel07760

Lanier said:


> I love your VCA necklaces! The turquoise and the MOP are a lovely combination.


 
Thank you so much!  They tangle a bit though.  I am going to try to wear two necklaces today to work, see how it goes.


----------



## darkangel07760

Junkenpo said:


> I love your stacks! I'm pretty sure the chain on the sweet necklace is the same as the sweet bracelets. I wear a stack of 2 everyday & no problems.


 
Good to know.  I tend to be a somewhat active person, so I wanted to make sure that I wouldn't break them easily.


----------



## darkangel07760

Blythedor said:


> Here's my bracelet
> 
> View attachment 1697300


 
Love it!  I have the oval RTT necklace, and I was trying to score the RTT oval tag bracelet, but I decided to get the round tag bracelet instead because I wanted to make it a charm bracelet and I dunno... I thought the oval tag RTT would look wierd as a charm bracelet.
I love your stack!
I really want that 1837 cuff.  I have it in a wider size in black titanium.


----------



## darkangel07760

So when I try to layer stuff, I wonder... Bangles with bangles, cuffs with cuffs, and chains with chains?
I tried layering a black titanium Tiffany cuff with a Trollbeads chain bracelet, and also my RTT charm bracelet, and I dunno... My SO believes that more than one on each wrist looks tacky, but I don't think so, I just think it has to be layered right.
Thoughts?


----------



## etk123

Blythedor said:


> Here's my bracelet
> View attachment 1697300


Really really pretty!!



darkangel07760 said:


> Thank you so much!  They tangle a bit though.  I am going to try to wear two necklaces today to work, see how it goes.


Do you connect them at the clasps? That can help with the tangling.



darkangel07760 said:


> So when I try to layer stuff, I wonder... Bangles with bangles, cuffs with cuffs, and chains with chains?
> I tried layering a black titanium Tiffany cuff with a Trollbeads chain bracelet, and also my RTT charm bracelet, and I dunno... My SO believes that more than one on each wrist looks tacky, but I don't think so, I just think it has to be layered right.
> Thoughts?


When I layer I mix them all up. I think the tricky part is getting them to look balanced.


----------



## darkangel07760

etk123 said:


> When I layer I mix them all up. I think the tricky part is getting them to look balanced.


 
I agree.  I think that the black titanium cuff was the total opposite of the other two bracelets... I also have a black titanium and rubber bracelet that I think will look alot nicer...


----------



## Blythedor

darkangel07760 said:


> Love it! I have the oval RTT necklace, and I was trying to score the RTT oval tag bracelet, but I decided to get the round tag bracelet instead because I wanted to make it a charm bracelet and I dunno... I thought the oval tag RTT would look wierd as a charm bracelet.
> I love your stack!
> I really want that 1837 cuff. I have it in a wider size in black titanium.


 
Thank you, I agree with you the oval tag RTT should not be a charm bracelet, you can choose the plain bracelet (without round tag/heart tag), I've bought one , too, sometimes I attach the heart tag or just wear it alone. I also got the wider 1837 cuff in original silver style , but I think it's too big , so easy drop down and lost , then, the "thin" 1837 cuff release , I bought it ,too (just shown in the pic) , it's much better and suitable for girls (or small arms ) and I have 3 sizes of bead bracelet, can stack with another bracelet and many combinations , my pic was show the medium size and I'll show you two more stack


----------



## Blythedor

Here's two more stack  small bead bracelet with links charm bracelet



balenciaga bracelet / links skull bracelet / medium bead bracelet with heart tag




And all my Tiffany


----------



## darkangel07760

I love your Links of London sweetie! I was thinking about getting an extra small sweetie... What size is yours?


----------



## faintlymacabre

Blythedor, I LOVE your stacks!!!

By the way, did you have to get your oval tag bracelet shortened?  I'm looking to get one myself, but it seems like the smallest size they have online is 7.5" long!  I have a just under 6" wrist.  You look like you have small wrists also, and I love how snugly the oval tag bracelet fits you.


----------



## Blythedor

darkangel07760 said:
			
		

> I love your Links of London sweetie! I was thinking about getting an extra small sweetie... What size is yours?



Mine is normal size, if you think it is too long, SA can take out some rings for you  I was thinking to get the extra small size, but when I put it on, I think normal one is more eye catching, so I think you must try it first !


----------



## Blythedor

faintlymacabre said:
			
		

> Blythedor, I LOVE your stacks!!!
> 
> By the way, did you have to get your oval tag bracelet shortened?  I'm looking to get one myself, but it seems like the smallest size they have online is 7.5" long!  I have a just under 6" wrist.  You look like you have small wrists also, and I love how snugly the oval tag bracelet fits you.



Thank you  my wrists is not small  I just left two rings of the clasp after wearing, if you think it's too long, you can tell the SA to take out some rings, but I don't know the balance of the oval tag, because it suppose in the middle of the bracelet!


----------



## darkangel07760

Blythedor said:


> Mine is normal size, if you think it is too long, SA can take out some rings for you  I was thinking to get the extra small size, but when I put it on, I think normal one is more eye catching, so I think you must try it first !



I have a friendship bracelet from Links and I love their quality! When I go into San Francisco next, I will try them on


----------



## Blythedor

darkangel07760 said:
			
		

> I have a friendship bracelet from Links and I love their quality! When I go into San Francisco next, I will try them on



Hope you will get your new item


----------



## queenvictoria2

Blythedor said:


> Here's my bracelet
> 
> View attachment 1697300




Love!


----------



## Blythedor

queenvictoria2 said:
			
		

> Love!



Thanks


----------



## emmzk

Blythedor said:


> Here's my bracelet
> 
> View attachment 1697300


love that stack!! i have the beaded ball bracelet too


----------



## emmzk

Blythedor said:


> Here's two more stack  small bead bracelet with links charm bracelet
> 
> View attachment 1698150
> 
> balenciaga bracelet / links skull bracelet / medium bead bracelet with heart tag
> 
> View attachment 1698151
> 
> 
> And all my Tiffany
> 
> View attachment 1698152


whoaa love your pics and great collection!


----------



## Blythedor

emmzk said:


> whoaa love your pics and great collection!


 
Thank you


----------



## Blythedor

emmzk said:


> love that stack!! i have the beaded ball bracelet too


 
Yes, the Bead bracelet is the must have item , I also wearing with heart tag bracelet


----------



## LVoeletters

I want the beaded bracelet in gold


----------



## faintlymacabre

Blythedor said:


> Thank you  my wrists is not small  I just left two rings of the clasp after wearing, if you think it's too long, you can tell the SA to take out some rings, but I don't know the balance of the oval tag, because it suppose in the middle of the bracelet!



Just bought it tonight!    I had them take out 4 links.  It's not symmetrical, but you can't tell anyway when it's worn.


----------



## Blythedor

faintlymacabre said:
			
		

> Just bought it tonight!    I had them take out 4 links.  It's not symmetrical, but you can't tell anyway when it's worn.



Congratulations!


----------



## darkangel07760

faintlymacabre said:


> Just bought it tonight!  I had them take out 4 links. It's not symmetrical, but you can't tell anyway when it's worn.


 
Awesome! Can't wait to see it!


----------



## darkangel07760

So does anyone have any stacking/layering rules or guidelines?  Just curious as to how folks stack and layer!


----------



## Blythedor

darkangel07760 said:


> So does anyone have any stacking/layering rules or guidelines? Just curious as to how folks stack and layer!


 
Just my opinion , I think if choose the nearly wide of bracelet / bangle would be great


----------



## FleurCherie_9

I love this thread 

Heres my stacking for today....


----------



## Dilostyle

Blythedor said:


> Here's two more stack  small bead bracelet with links charm bracelet
> 
> View attachment 1698150
> 
> balenciaga bracelet / links skull bracelet / medium bead bracelet with heart tag
> 
> View attachment 1698151
> 
> 
> And all my Tiffany
> 
> View attachment 1698152


oh oh oh I'm in love


----------



## Blythedor

Dilostyle said:
			
		

> oh oh oh I'm in love



I think Tiffany have many style for stacking, I like it so much, must buy item


----------



## einseine

All Tiffany stackings from the magazine.  The Classic Solitiare is 1.4cts.


----------



## faintlymacabre

That last pic really makes me want a bead bracelet...


----------



## airborne

einseine said:


> All Tiffany stackings from the magazine.  The Classic Solitiare is 1.4cts.


----------



## Samia

faintlymacabre said:


> That last pic really makes me want a bead bracelet...



Me too!


----------



## Berryluan

Today's combi..


----------



## NurseAnn

faintlymacabre said:


> That last pic really makes me want a bead bracelet...



Me three!


----------



## swee7bebe

faintlymacabre said:


> That last pic really makes me want a bead bracelet...



I want one too....badly! I just bought the bead earrings and graduated bead necklace earlier this week, and now I am regretting not buying the bracelet too.


----------



## airborne

Berryluan said:


> Today's combi..
> 
> 
> View attachment 1707997


----------



## darkangel07760

FleurCherie_9 said:


> I love this thread
> 
> Heres my stacking for today....
> 
> 
> View attachment 1704427



Omg I love your stack! That looks like a links of London sweetie bracelet. Is that the regular size?


----------



## darkangel07760

einseine said:


> All Tiffany stackings from the magazine.  The Classic Solitiare is 1.4cts.



So beautiful!!!
I am going to get some great ideas here.


----------



## LVoeletters

What do you guys think about the Tiffany pic where they stack more than 3 rings together??


----------



## einseine

LVoeletters said:


> What do you guys think about the Tiffany pic where they stack more than 3 rings together??


 
I think it is a bit too much... I would wear only the two rings, from the top.


----------



## einseine

darkangel07760 said:


> So beautiful!!!
> I am going to get some great ideas here.


----------



## einseine

All BVLGARI stackings from a magazine!


----------



## Samia

LVoeletters said:
			
		

> What do you guys think about the Tiffany pic where they stack more than 3 rings together??



I would stack bangles and bracelets but rings maybe just 2


----------



## Maukalani

I love seeing everyone's stacking ideas. Here's my beginning stack. I hope to grow it over the next months or so, lol...It's a Peretti every other link sapphire and a Tiffany rose gold stretchy.


----------



## Candice0985

Maukalani said:


> I love seeing everyone's stacking ideas. Here's my beginning stack. I hope to grow it over the next months or so, lol...It's a Peretti every other link sapphire and a Tiffany rose gold stretchy.
> 
> View attachment 1710853


love love love these!!! the sapphire blue is TDF!! how do you like the stretchy tiff bead bracelet? i'm considering one of tiffs bead bracelets...how does the stretchy cord hold up? does it overstretch over time?


----------



## Maukalani

Candice0985 said:
			
		

> love love love these!!! the sapphire blue is TDF!! how do you like the stretchy tiff bead bracelet? i'm considering one of tiffs bead bracelets...how does the stretchy cord hold up? does it overstretch over time?



Hey, thanks!!  The sapphire is so dirty right now but you can still see the color a bit.  Regarding the bead bracelet--so far it's as stretchy as when I got it. It's some kind of spring action inside. I love this bracelet! I have two little ones under 4 so being able to take it off quickly is a good thing.  I'll have my husband help me take a photo of it when it's stretched so you can see the "inside."


----------



## Candice0985

Maukalani said:


> Hey, thanks!!  The sapphire is so dirty right now but you can still see the color a bit.  Regarding the bead bracelet--so far it's as stretchy as when I got it. It's some kind of spring action inside. I love this bracelet! I have two little ones under 4 so being able to take it off quickly is a good thing.  I'll have my husband help me take a photo of it when it's stretched so you can see the "inside."


oh ok interesting! I wasn't sure what the stretchy-ness was. good to know it's gold inside too!


----------



## FleurCherie_9

darkangel07760 said:
			
		

> Omg I love your stack! That looks like a links of London sweetie bracelet. Is that the regular size?



Thankyou  I think it's the regular size, I'm not to sure as it was a valentines gift


----------



## Maukalani

Candice0985 said:
			
		

> oh ok interesting! I wasn't sure what the stretchy-ness was. good to know it's gold inside too!



Here's a pic. Not the best but you get the idea...


----------



## Candice0985

oookay I see now! thanks for the pic, it looks like it's metal inside maybe the inside is tubes of gold overlapped so they can stretch out??


----------



## etk123

Maukalani said:


> I love seeing everyone's stacking ideas. Here's my beginning stack. I hope to grow it over the next months or so, lol...It's a Peretti every other link sapphire and a Tiffany rose gold stretchy.
> 
> View attachment 1710853



Wow the sapphire bracelet is great!


----------



## Maukalani

etk123 said:
			
		

> Wow the sapphire bracelet is great!



Thanks!


----------



## Maukalani

Candice0985 said:
			
		

> oookay I see now! thanks for the pic, it looks like it's metal inside maybe the inside is tubes of gold overlapped so they can stretch out??



You're welcome!


----------



## darkangel07760

Maukalani said:


> I love seeing everyone's stacking ideas. Here's my beginning stack. I hope to grow it over the next months or so, lol...It's a Peretti every other link sapphire and a Tiffany rose gold stretchy.
> 
> View attachment 1710853


 
Very pretty!!!


----------



## darkangel07760

I should be getting my Tiffany charm bracelet back soon... Gah!  I hate waiting for stuff!  
Should I wear that bracelet solo, or can I stack it?


----------



## etk123

darkangel07760 said:


> I should be getting my Tiffany charm bracelet back soon... Gah!  I hate waiting for stuff!
> Should I wear that bracelet solo, or can I stack it?



Stack for sure!


----------



## etk123

My 2 skinny eternities with pink gold Love wedding band. Ugh excuse my ugly hands!


----------



## lanasyogamama

etk123 said:


> My 2 skinny eternities with pink gold Love wedding band. Ugh excuse my ugly hands!



Beautiful!!


----------



## darkangel07760

etk123 said:


> My 2 skinny eternities with pink gold Love wedding band. Ugh excuse my ugly hands!



What a lovely stack!


----------



## pamella

etk123 said:


> My 2 skinny eternities with pink gold Love wedding band. Ugh excuse my ugly hands!



Absolute perfection, love it!!!


----------



## etk123

lanasyogamama said:
			
		

> Beautiful!!






			
				darkangel07760 said:
			
		

> What a lovely stack!






			
				pamella said:
			
		

> Absolute perfection, love it!!!



Thank you girls, I'm glad you all like them together! I really really wanted something in pink gold ; ).


----------



## einseine

Today!


----------



## skyqueen

einseine said:


> Today!


EVERYTHING is totally gorgeous!!!


----------



## skyqueen

etk123 said:


> My 2 skinny eternities with pink gold Love wedding band. Ugh excuse my ugly hands!


Terrific look...so classic!


----------



## skyqueen

RC amethyst/diamond necklace with DBTY chain


----------



## BudgetBabe(BB)

skyqueen said:


> RC amethyst/diamond necklace with DBTY chain



LOVE this look-your amethyst is beautiful and I absolutely covet that DBTY chain!!!


----------



## etk123

einseine said:


> Today!


This is all so gorgeous! 


skyqueen said:


> Terrific look...so classic!


Thank you!


skyqueen said:


> RC amethyst/diamond necklace with DBTY chain


Ugh, I can't decide what I like better...they're both divine. The amethyst looks absolutely royal!


----------



## skyqueen

BudgetBabe(BB) said:


> LOVE this look-your amethyst is beautiful and I absolutely covet that DBTY chain!!!



Whether the wrist or the neck...layering is a real art and not as easy as it looks. 
God knows I've tried.


----------



## skyqueen

etk123 said:


> Ugh, I can't decide what I like better...they're both divine. The amethyst looks absolutely royal!


----------



## einseine

*ekt123*:
Thanks!  Absolutely love your GORGEOURS WG LOVE + Tennis bracelet layering.  I don't have any tennis bracelets... Perhaps some day.

*skyqueen*:
Thanks for your kind words.  You are always so sweet.  You have MANY beautiful necklaces!  I only have a few....  Love your round amethyst and the dainty chain look!!


----------



## mishybelle

My first attempt at stacking... Movado watch and David Yurman aquamarine cable bracelet


----------



## darkangel07760

mishybelle said:


> My first attempt at stacking... Movado watch and David Yurman aquamarine cable bracelet



Very clean and classic looking!


----------



## mousdioufe

here are some new and old pictures on stacking.


----------



## mousdioufe




----------



## LVoeletters

mousdioufe said:


> here are some new and old pictures on stacking.





mousdioufe said:


>


I dub thee queen of stacking!!!!!! I think i just lost my eyesight from your first pic with all that bling!!! I love it! Love the casual pics, love the david yurman, love the new juste un clou with your loves!!!! and the watches! oh how i could go on!

Where did you find the love script  bracelet?


----------



## XCCX

mousdioufe said:


>


 
Love this Cartier watch in two tone.. Could you please post more pics of it??? 
Bueatiful stacks too!


----------



## Sprinkles&Bling

mousdioufe said:


> here are some new and old pictures on stacking.



Wow doll your stacks are TDF!!! Do you mind sharing who the hamsa bracelet is by? Thanks is advance!


----------



## pwecious_323

Yes, I would like to know where is the hamsa bracelet and gold nail bracelet/cuff by??? both so adorable..thanks




mousdioufe said:


> here are some new and old pictures on stacking.


----------



## mousdioufe

LVoeletters said:


> I dub thee queen of stacking!!!!!! I think i just lost my eyesight from your first pic with all that bling!!! I love it! Love the casual pics, love the david yurman, love the new juste un clou with your loves!!!! and the watches! oh how i could go on!
> 
> thank you so much LV!
> 
> Where did you find the love script  bracelet?



you can buy them only on department stores like macy's...etc.. the brand of the bracelet is  " TAI "



Sprinkles&Bling said:


> Wow doll your stacks are TDF!!! Do you mind sharing who the hamsa bracelet is by? Thanks is advance!



Thank bling! you can buy them only on department stores like macy's...etc.. the brand of the bracelet is  " TAI "



pwecious_323 said:


> Yes, I would like to know where is the hamsa bracelet and gold nail bracelet/cuff by??? both so adorable..thanks



the nail bracelet is made by Cartier and the hamsa is made by TAI



xactreality said:


> Love this Cartier watch in two tone.. Could you please post more pics of it???
> Bueatiful stacks too!



thank you XAC here so more pics of the Roadster.


----------



## XCCX

mousdioufe said:


> you can buy them only on department stores like macy's...etc.. the brand of the bracelet is " TAI "
> 
> 
> 
> Thank bling! you can buy them only on department stores like macy's...etc.. the brand of the bracelet is " TAI "
> 
> 
> 
> the nail bracelet is made by Cartier and the hamsa is made by TAI
> 
> 
> 
> thank you XAC here so more pics of the Roadster.


 
Love it!!! Thanks alot for posting!


----------



## mousdioufe

xactreality said:


> Love it!!! Thanks alot for posting!


  anytime!!!


----------



## Monaliceke

einseine said:


> All Tiffany stackings from the magazine.  The Classic Solitiare is 1.4cts.



Lovely stack


----------



## juzluvpink

I'm learning to how stack and have an item that I find it hard to stack -- my jade bangle. This is what I did today, do give some feedback to help me improve. Thanks for letting me share!




Jade bangle, Pandora charm bracelet, Zenith Open Heart


----------



## GucciObsessed

Mousdiofe your collection is TDF! Seriously AMAZING!


----------



## sheanabelle

bracelets 
chaan lu, ginette ny and cartier.


----------



## hamid

Cartier stack


----------



## Minteva

Killing 2 birds with 1 stone, here;s a pic of my rg bangle with T&Co yg DBTY bracelet, a stack of 2 rings...black diamonds + white diamonds.


----------



## mousdioufe

LVoeletters said:


> I dub thee queen of stacking!!!!!! I think i just lost my eyesight from your first pic with all that bling!!! I love it! Love the casual pics, love the david yurman, love the new juste un clou with your loves!!!! and the watches! oh how i could go on!
> 
> Where did you find the love script  bracelet?



thank you so much for your kindness!!! the love script is made by "TAI" you can find it online or department stores.


----------



## mousdioufe

GucciObsessed said:


> Mousdiofe your collection is TDF! Seriously AMAZING!


thank you!!!


----------



## bagladyseattle

Sorry for poor pics
Here are some stacks


----------



## bagladyseattle




----------



## einseine

I am posting some some picks of the Love + Alhambra onyx braclet combo upon request!  I have before posted the last pic. somewhere...


----------



## darkangel07760

einseine said:


> I am posting some some picks of the Love + Alhambra onyx braclet combo upon request!  I have before posted the last pic. somewhere...



Love it!


----------



## skyqueen

bagladyseattle said:


>


Stunning! Love your e-ring, too!



einseine said:


> I am posting some some picks of the Love + Alhambra onyx braclet combo upon request! I have before posted the last pic. somewhere...


The VCA necklace/bracelet combo is simply delish...looks fabulous!!!


----------



## pamella

einseine said:


> I am posting some some picks of the Love + Alhambra onyx braclet combo upon request!  I have before posted the last pic. somewhere...



Just gorgeous, love the classic, crisp look!


----------



## etk123

einseine said:


> I am posting some some picks of the Love + Alhambra onyx braclet combo upon request!  I have before posted the last pic. somewhere...



Just gorgeous! I could stare all day...


----------



## AnnaKian

einseine said:


> I am posting some some picks of the Love + Alhambra onyx braclet combo upon request! I have before posted the last pic. somewhere...


 

Hi *einseine* !

This is PERFECTION !!!!
Thanks so much for posting these pics.


----------



## Samia

einseine said:


> I am posting some some picks of the Love + Alhambra onyx braclet combo upon request!  I have before posted the last pic. somewhere...


----------



## Blythedor

Today's stacking


----------



## Samia

Blythedor said:


> Today's stacking
> 
> View attachment 1736953
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1736954



Love it! I love your Tiffany bangle!


----------



## Nutcracker

einseine said:


> I am posting some some picks of the Love + Alhambra onyx braclet combo upon request!  I have before posted the last pic. somewhere...



Ahh, Einseine, you are always so fancy and still sophisticated! Love it!


----------



## Blythedor

Samia said:
			
		

> Love it! I love your Tiffany bangle!



Thanks


----------



## einseine

Thank you ladies!! hmmmm.. I hate my boney hand... ush: I am thin...



darkangel07760 said:


> Love it!


Thanks! I must try to add tiffany chamrs to the open link bracelet some day. But, perhaps, too much!



skyqueen said:


> The VCA necklace/bracelet combo is simply delish...looks fabulous!!!


I never thought I would buy the VCA alhambra pieces before. Thanks to the TPF! 



pamella said:


> Just gorgeous, love the classic, crisp look!


Thank you! Yes, I love simple & classic look.



etk123 said:


> Just gorgeous! I could stare all day...


Thanks! Yeah! I never get tired of looking at my bracelets. I am sure I love bracelets more than rings.



AnnaKian said:


> Hi *einseine* !
> 
> This is PERFECTION !!!!
> Thanks so much for posting these pics.


Thanks *Annakian*! Your diamond WG & PG Love combo is perfection!! Pls post pics here!!!!



Samia said:


>


 



Nutcracker said:


> Ahh, Einseine, you are always so fancy and still sophisticated! Love it!


Nutcracker!!!!!!!!!! Long time!  Thanks! You are always too sweet... :kiss:


----------



## Samia

einseine said:


> Thank you ladies!! hmmmm.. I hate my boney hand... ush: I am thin...



I wish I had a boney hand! Your hands are very pretty!


----------



## cascherping

Here's my latest stack:


----------



## einseine

Samia said:


> I wish I had a boney hand! Your hands are very pretty!


 
NONONO...&#12288;I cannot enjoy wearing rings on my BONEY hands. Especially during the winter, the size difference between the big knuckle and the skinny finger is intolerable!!! I did not wear my e-ring last winter at all. (if it is sized down, couldn't be worn during the summer..) For this reason, I love bracelets more than rings!


----------



## einseine

cascherping said:


> Here's my latest stack:
> 
> confettiinherhair.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/05/May-14-2012-BLOG-546.jpg


 
Love your use of colour!  Sophisticated look!!!   Wearing YG LOVE solo is just right and gorgeous!


----------



## cascherping

Thank you, einseine! I'm drooling over your gorgeous bracelet stacks - you have fantastic style and taste!



einseine said:


> Love your use of colour!  Sophisticated look!!!   Wearing YG LOVE solo is just right and gorgeous!


----------



## Samia

cascherping said:


> Here's my latest stack:



Yes I love the colors and the styling and I also love that your Love bracelet gets full attention on your other hand


----------



## cascherping

Thank you so much, Samia! I've been tempted to add bracelets to my wrist with the Love bracelet because of some of the fantastic styling done by the ladies here, but I'm just so nervous about the scratching that will occur. Maybe someday



Samia said:


> Yes I love the colors and the styling and I also love that your Love bracelet gets full attention on your other hand


----------



## the1kayladawn

My Tiffany rose gold lock necklace & rose gold fill chain link necklace.

Pandora ring stack; and a ring that my grandma gave my mom when she was 16, who gave it to me when I was 16.


----------



## darkangel07760

the1kayladawn said:


> My Tiffany rose gold lock necklace & rose gold fill chain link necklace.
> 
> Pandora ring stack; and a ring that my grandma gave my mom when she was 16, who gave it to me when I was 16.



Love your layering with your tiffany lock.


----------



## the1kayladawn

darkangel07760 said:


> Love your layering with your tiffany lock.



Thanks, darling


----------



## axewoman

T&Co. Bezet Princess and round together. I wear them stacked or alone as my RHR:


----------



## bb10lue

axewoman said:
			
		

> T&Co. Bezet Princess and round together. I wear them stacked or alone as my RHR:



Wow... Looks great!


----------



## einseine

axewoman said:


> T&Co. Bezet Princess and round together. I wear them stacked or alone as my RHR:


 
Love it!


----------



## skyqueen

cascherping said:


> Here's my latest stack:


Fabulous and fun!



the1kayladawn said:


> My Tiffany rose gold lock necklace & rose gold fill chain link necklace.
> 
> Pandora ring stack; and a ring that my grandma gave my mom when she was 16, who gave it to me when I was 16.


Terrific!



axewoman said:


> T&Co. Bezet Princess and round together. I wear them stacked or alone as my RHR:


Love your rings together!


----------



## swee7bebe

Here's mine today...there was a Stella Valle trunk show at Bloomingdales today and I ended up buying a bracelet (the white leather bracelet) Their jewelry is so fun!! I got to design my own bracelet...


----------



## intrigue

Love this thread!
Just two today; Kate spade sailor knot bangle & David yurman


----------



## mousdioufe

einseine said:


> I am posting some some picks of the Love + Alhambra onyx braclet combo upon request!  I have before posted the last pic. somewhere...


i am so in love with your collection!!


----------



## MademoiselleXO

McQueen stack of the day


----------



## etk123

I switched my bands today. Something different. But it doesn't feel right lol!
Sorry they're sideways, I'm on my phone!


----------



## karo

^^^ Gorgeous stacks etk123!!! Love your rings!


----------



## einseine

etk123 said:


> I switched my bands today. Something different. But it doesn't feel right lol!
> Sorry they're sideways, I'm on my phone!


 
Love the spaces between!  But, not comfy?


----------



## darkangel07760

MademoiselleXO said:


> McQueen stack of the day



WOW! Where do I find bracelets like this?


----------



## skyqueen

etk123 said:


> I switched my bands today. Something different. But it doesn't feel right lol!
> Sorry they're sideways, I'm on my phone!


Totally delish!!!


----------



## Samia

intrigue said:
			
		

> Love this thread!
> Just two today; Kate spade sailor knot bangle & David yurman


Great stack!



			
				MademoiselleXO said:
			
		

> McQueen stack of the day


I am so tempted to get some myself and your pics are really pushing me a little further 



			
				etk123 said:
			
		

> I switched my bands today. Something different. But it doesn't feel right lol!
> Sorry they're sideways, I'm on my phone!


Love everything!

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## LVoeletters

darkangel07760 said:


> WOW! Where do I find bracelets like this?


they are by alexander mcqueen, any fine dept. store should offer these including the online sites like net a porter


----------



## etk123

swee7bebe said:


> Here's mine today...there was a Stella Valle trunk show at Bloomingdales today and I ended up buying a bracelet (the white leather bracelet) Their jewelry is so fun!! I got to design my own bracelet...


Ooooh, please tell about your enamel bangle!!! Your stack looks great!


intrigue said:


> View attachment 1757664
> 
> 
> Love this thread!
> Just two today; Kate spade sailor knot bangle & David yurman


LOVE the knot so so much 


MademoiselleXO said:


> McQueen stack of the day


Can't decide which I like best! I'm torn between the skinny one and the gold skull heads...  Great stack!


----------



## etk123

karo said:


> ^^^ Gorgeous stacks etk123!!! Love your rings!





einseine said:


> Love the spaces between!  But, not comfy?





skyqueen said:


> Totally delish!!!





Samia said:


> Great stack!
> 
> Love everything!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



Thank you for the kind words girls! They're comfy enough like this, I just can't get used to looking at them that way hehe. I left them like that for a few hours, then back to my usual...


----------



## darkangel07760

LVoeletters said:


> they are by alexander mcqueen, any fine dept. store should offer these including the online sites like net a porter



Thank you!


----------



## Blythedor

My stacking !


----------



## xblackxstarx

I love these stacks especially the first. I love the Tiffany bead bracelet with the blue heart I don't know why I haven't purchased this yet
Thanks for sharing and for giving me that little buzz back to buy it  



Blythedor said:


> My stacking !
> 
> View attachment 1759261
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1759263
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1759264


----------



## xblackxstarx

Does anyone know exactly when elsa perettis designs will stop being available as there are still some I would like and I'd hate to miss out


----------



## Blythedor

xblackxstarx said:
			
		

> I love these stacks especially the first. I love the Tiffany bead bracelet with the blue heart I don't know why I haven't purchased this yet
> Thanks for sharing and for giving me that little buzz back to buy it



Thank you! Yes, the small bead bracelet is good for stacks, must buy item  the Eddie borgo pyramid bracelet is influence by a post call "pyramid or spikes jewellery..."I fell into it after saw this post, so I hate this forum to make me spent more


----------



## Samia

Blythedor said:


> My stacking !
> 
> View attachment 1759261
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1759263
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1759264



They all love great but I love the middle one!


----------



## xblackxstarx

This forum also drives me to spend spend spend lol
Eddie borgo? I'm not going to lie I've heard of this designer but never actually checked them out so will just do that x




Blythedor said:


> Thank you! Yes, the small bead bracelet is good for stacks, must buy item  the Eddie borgo pyramid bracelet is influence by a post call "pyramid or spikes jewellery..."I fell into it after saw this post, so I hate this forum to make me spent more


----------



## Minteva

unfortunately, both necklaces are 16 inch long, so i'm constantly adjusting so they don't tangle up.


----------



## pamella

Just playing today and found a way to wear both my Trinity and my Love
rings stacked with two eternity bands. Love to stack!!


----------



## Blythedor

xblackxstarx said:
			
		

> This forum also drives me to spend spend spend lol
> Eddie borgo? I'm not going to lie I've heard of this designer but never actually checked them out so will just do that x


----------



## Blythedor

Samia said:
			
		

> They all love great but I love the middle one!



Thanks!


----------



## sheanabelle

wrist stack! cartier, ginette_ny bracelets, and phillip stein watch.


----------



## karo

pamella said:
			
		

> Just playing today and found a way to wear both my Trinity and my Love
> rings stacked with two eternity bands. Love to stack!!



Gorgeous! These are my two favourite rings!


----------



## einseine

Minteva said:


> unfortunately, both necklaces are 16 inch long, so i'm constantly adjusting so they don't tangle up.


 
Very pretty!  Love!


----------



## einseine

pamella said:


> Just playing today and found a way to wear both my Trinity and my Love
> rings stacked with two eternity bands. Love to stack!!


 
You can do that!  You have long fingers!!!


----------



## kringey

Here's mine.. Tory burch bracelet.


----------



## skyqueen

sheanabelle said:


> wrist stack! cartier, ginette_ny bracelets, and phillip stein watch.


Just love your Phillip Stein...I've been debating about this watch!


----------



## pamella

karo said:


> Gorgeous! These are my two favourite rings!



Thank you, mine too!!!


----------



## pamella

einseine said:


> You can do that!  You have long fingers!!!



Thank you *einseine!* I am about "maxed out", can't fit one more, LOL!


----------



## Bags4Bubbles

kringey said:


> Here's mine.. Tory burch bracelet.



Love these!! That looks awesome!!


----------



## sheanabelle

skyqueen said:


> Just love your Phillip Stein...I've been debating about this watch!



Thank you!!! I've had it now for almost 4 years. It's a beautiful watch...I get a ton of complements on it. Haven't been wearing it much since I got my love bracelet but i think it's gonna make a comeback on my wrist, i've missed it!


----------



## swee7bebe

etk123 said:


> Ooooh, please tell about your enamel bangle!!! Your stack looks great!



Thanks!  I don't know much about it except one of our doctors at work got it for me from India.  It's really pretty


----------



## intrigue

Kate Spade sailor knot bracelet, David Yurman, & Henri Bendel screw you baby cuff




Some random rings stacked


----------



## etk123

intrigue said:


> Kate Spade sailor knot bracelet, David Yurman, & Henri Bendel screw you baby cuff
> View attachment 1771988
> 
> 
> 
> Some random rings stacked
> View attachment 1771989



LOVE the sailor knot, and your rings look great!


----------



## intrigue

etk123 said:


> LOVE the sailor knot, and your rings look great!



thank you


----------



## skyqueen

intrigue said:
			
		

> Kate Spade sailor knot bracelet, David Yurman, & Henri Bendel screw you baby cuff
> 
> Some random rings stacked



Love the screw you cuff...they all look great together!


----------



## foxgal

Todays stack...don't ask me why the pic is upside down...silly phone!


----------



## etk123

foxgal said:


> Todays stack...don't ask me why the pic is upside down...silly phone!
> 
> 
> View attachment 1773392



Pretty!


----------



## kiwishopper

foxgal said:


> Todays stack...don't ask me why the pic is upside down...silly phone!
> 
> 
> View attachment 1773392



Very nice stack! Love your watch and that right hand bold ring!!


----------



## dzi

foxgal said:


> Todays stack...don't ask me why the pic is upside down...silly phone!
> 
> 
> View attachment 1773392



Wow! love your huge ring.


----------



## foxgal

Thank you dzi and kiwishopper...I'm almost embarrassed to admit it's a $3 ring from a cheap accessories store! But I liked it and glad to hear you do too!!!


----------



## dzi

foxgal said:
			
		

> Thank you dzi and kiwishopper...I'm almost embarrassed to admit it's a $3 ring from a cheap accessories store! But I liked it and glad to hear you do too!!!



Beautiful things may not be expensive (-_^)  your effort and creativity in mixing and matching do wonders too !


----------



## dzi

When dior daisy meets tiffany metro
*&#65381;&#12444;&#65439;&#65381;*:.&#65377;..&#65377;.:*&#65381;'(*&#65439;&#9661;&#65439;*)'&#65381;*:.&#65377;. .&#65377;.:*&#65381;&#12444;&#65439;&#65381;*


----------



## I.WANT.IT.ALL

dzi said:
			
		

> when dior daisy meets tiffany metro
> *&#65381;&#12444;&#65439;&#65381;*:.&#65377;..&#65377;.:*&#65381;'(*&#65439;&#9661;&#65439;*)'&#65381;*:.&#65377;. .&#65377;.:*&#65381;&#12444;&#65439;&#65381;*


----------



## etk123

dzi said:


> When dior daisy meets tiffany metro
> *&#65381;&#12444;&#65439;&#65381;*:.&#65377;..&#65377;.:*&#65381;'(*&#65439;&#9661;&#65439;*)'&#65381;*:.&#65377;. .&#65377;.:*&#65381;&#12444;&#65439;&#65381;*



Gorgy!!


----------



## dzi

I.WANT.IT.ALL said:
			
		

>






			
				etk123 said:
			
		

> Gorgy!!



&#65288;&#65342;_&#65342;&#65289;thanks thanks


----------



## dzi

Chanel ultra having coffee with Tiffany Metro 
(^_-)


----------



## skyqueen

dzi said:


> Chanel ultra having coffee with Tiffany Metro
> (^_-)


I'm so infatuated with your nails, I can't consentrate on your jewelry!


----------



## Phédre

My first post here. I usually wear stacks but always forget to take pictures. Today I have a cheap pink mop bangle, cc in poudre, LV stingray bangle and two gold bracelets I have since I was a teenager.

I love all your stacks, ladies! So gorgeous!


----------



## dzi

skyqueen said:


> I'm so infatuated with your nails, I can't consentrate on your jewelry!



heeheee ... amazing yellow. 

Actually i realized is because of the white base ... i ever tried full yellow and nude base with yellow french tips, they are not as sexy


----------



## cantbelieve




----------



## designerdiva40

cantbelieve said:


>



Is your Daytona SS......I have a TT Daytona & a YG Cartier love bangle but I wear them on different wrists but I'm planning on buying a SS Daytona too......just can't get enough of the Daytona


----------



## LVoeletters

Too ethnic? A Tiffany SA insisted I wear this to match the garden bee pendant I was trying on and my lovely VCA bracelet. Honest opinions please! I don't like the claws on the stone, it's covering up so much of the emerald, I want to redo them.


----------



## Samia

LVoeletters said:


> Too ethnic? A Tiffany SA insisted I wear this to match the garden bee pendant I was trying on and my lovely VCA bracelet. Honest opinions please! I don't like the claws on the stone, it's covering up so much of the emerald, I want to redo them.


Yes it does look ethnic, its a nice stack but if the claws bother you then its not worth it.


----------



## LeeMiller

I'm new to stacking.  Here is mine bracelets are from forever21 and the more ethic one is from Africa.


----------



## sassygirlzrock

Here is my new curb chain to stack


----------



## skyqueen

Today


----------



## lovely64

Stacking is fun


----------



## foxgal

sassygirlzrock said:


> Here is my new curb chain to stack
> 
> View attachment 1782104


 
Love the shiny and textured together!!!


----------



## einseine

skyqueen said:


> Today


 
 Polishing must be FUN! (I like polishing.)


----------



## sassygirlzrock

foxgal said:


> Love the shiny and textured together!!!


Thanks I got it on etsy.. And I'm getting one with ombre silk!!! It's darlinglilyblu on etsy.


----------



## skyqueen

lovely64 said:


> Stacking is fun


I hate you


----------



## skyqueen

einseine said:


> Polishing must be fun! (i like polishing.)


hehehe!


----------



## bagladyseattle

Here is my danty layered necklace:
*T&Co heart w/ tiny diamond necklace- gift from my dh from several yrs ago
*Bezel pendant necklace-gift from my mom 16 yrs ago.


----------



## darkangel07760

bagladyseattle said:


> Here is my danty layered necklace:
> *T&Co heart w/ tiny diamond necklace- gift from my dh from several yrs ago
> *Bezel pendant necklace-gift from my mom 16 yrs ago.



I love it, so cute


----------



## LVoeletters

Attempting mixing metals today


----------



## skyqueen

bagladyseattle said:
			
		

> Here is my danty layered necklace:
> *T&Co heart w/ tiny diamond necklace- gift from my dh from several yrs ago
> *Bezel pendant necklace-gift from my mom 16 yrs ago.



You are just adorable...your necklaces look terrific!


----------



## foxgal

Thought I'd go colorful for a day at the beach


----------



## darkangel07760

My Cartier with a ratty  turquoise friendship bracelet and a rosewood mala bracelet






My Tiffany ring with an Etsy trinity ring


----------



## intrigue

My stack today


----------



## darkangel07760

intrigue said:


> My stack today
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1791030



Love it!


----------



## dancingtiffany

einseine said:


> I am posting some some picks of the Love + Alhambra onyx braclet combo upon request!  I have before posted the last pic. somewhere...



Ooooh love the layering!


----------



## intrigue

MK watch, MK buckle bangle, David Yurman bracelet


----------



## Riene702

Love stacking my bracelets!!!


----------



## pandapharm

Riene702 said:


> Love stacking my bracelets!!!



they are beautiful!!! love the plastic lanyard+metal combination. did you make them yourself or buy them somewhere? I want to make them but I need to find those large links somewhere.


----------



## Riene702

pandapharm said:
			
		

> they are beautiful!!! love the plastic lanyard+metal combination. did you make them yourself or buy them somewhere? I want to make them but I need to find those large links somewhere.



I made them myself.  I didn't want to spend $24 so I decided to make it.  I also started selling them.  I found the large chains from a local fabric store.


----------



## Blessings Inc

Here's my stack for today


----------



## foxgal

Riene702 said:
			
		

> Love stacking my bracelets!!!



Gorgeoussity!!!!


----------



## pandapharm

Riene702 said:


> I made them myself.  I didn't want to spend $24 so I decided to make it.  I also started selling them.  I found the large chains from a local fabric store.



awesome. was it joann's by chance? on the blue and coral bracelets in your first pic, do you have a large link chain along with a small link? or is the part on the left just a lanyard braid? I hope you don't mind if I save your pics for future reference...I'll only be able to make them for myself, not for sale hehe.


----------



## Riene702

pandapharm said:
			
		

> awesome. was it joann's by chance? on the blue and coral bracelets in your first pic, do you have a large link chain along with a small link? or is the part on the left just a lanyard braid? I hope you don't mind if I save your pics for future reference...I'll only be able to make them for myself, not for sale hehe.



No it's not Joann's.  It's a local fabric store.  Google large chunky chain n see if any online stores sells them or try eBay.  The other bracelet doesn't have a chain to it.  I used a closure to connect it.   No I don't mind if u save the pix.

Here's what it looks like
My new favorite DIY bracelets

*xxxxxx*


----------



## mlag724

skyqueen said:


> Today


 These are beautiful. Who are they by?


----------



## lil_fashionista

Here's my necklace stack for today, Tiffany Oval Link Necklaces with Key, Lock and Crown charms.


----------



## skyqueen

mlag724 said:


> These are beautiful. Who are they by?


Thanks!
Elsa Peretti Bone Cuff (large) and Eddie Borgo spike bracelet

Love all the stacks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Blessings Inc

My love for stacking


----------



## pws22

Clic Calc with return to Tiffany beaded bracelet. Thanks for letting me share


----------



## LVoeletters

Stacked two temperamentally shaped rings together, good quality diamonds though


----------



## Blessings Inc

Super duper cute 




pws22 said:


> Clic Calc with return to Tiffany beaded bracelet. Thanks for letting me share


----------



## Monaliceke

I'm 'new' to stacking.  Here's my stack today  thanks for letting me share


----------



## Candice0985

LVoeletters said:


> Stacked two temperamentally shaped rings together, good quality diamonds though


love this! the rings look great together


----------



## Candice0985

pws22 said:


> Clic Calc with return to Tiffany beaded bracelet. Thanks for letting me share


these look great!



luxemadam said:


> I'm 'new' to stacking.  Here's my stack today  thanks for letting me share


the perfect stack


----------



## mlag724

luxemadam said:


> I'm 'new' to stacking. Here's my stack today  thanks for letting me share


 *LOVE,LOVE,LOVE this stack.*


----------



## Monaliceke

mlag724 said:


> *LOVE,LOVE,LOVE this stack.*





Candice0985 said:


> these look great!
> the perfect stack



Thank you so much


----------



## blackice87

Nice combinations everyone :]

Here's one of mine - I'm really into aquas/greens right now


----------



## kath2

That Tiffany oval link necklace is a perfect everyday necklace. I looked on the site but can't find it--am I just missing it?


----------



## axewoman

pws22 said:


> Clic Calc with return to Tiffany beaded bracelet. Thanks for letting me share



Very nice!


----------



## advokaitplm

pamella said:


> Just playing today and found a way to wear both my Trinity and my Love
> rings stacked with two eternity bands. Love to stack!!


 Where are your eternity bands from?


----------



## kiwishopper

luxemadam said:


> I'm 'new' to stacking.  Here's my stack today  thanks for letting me share



Super drooling omg!! Beautiful-ness!!


----------



## mikeyta

my stack today


----------



## Monaliceke

kiwishopper said:


> Super drooling omg!! Beautiful-ness!!



Thank you


----------



## lovepup

Some random hair ties, Philip stein, and pandora


----------



## Blessings Inc

blackice87 said:


> Nice combinations everyone :]
> 
> Here's one of mine - I'm really into aquas/greens right now


 
Love this


----------



## Riene702

My stack for today


----------



## mjcharisse

Today's fave


----------



## mjcharisse

Riene702 said:
			
		

> My stack for today



Nice! Is that a 2 tone MK?


----------



## Riene702

mjcharisse said:
			
		

> Nice! Is that a 2 tone MK?



No it's just gold.


----------



## mjcharisse

Cute!


----------



## darkangel07760

lovepup said:


> Some random hair ties, Philip stein, and pandora
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1804027


 

Love your fun stack!


----------



## Riene702

My stack for today.  MK watch and ombré bracelets


----------



## BalenciagaPlaneT

Ippolita yg bracelet stack


----------



## mlag724

BalenciagaPlaneT said:


> Ippolita yg bracelet stack


 Love your Ippolita. We are bracelets twins. However mine are in silver. I would love to own the gold.


----------



## darkangel07760

BalenciagaPlaneT said:


> Ippolita yg bracelet stack



I love it! So beautiful. I need some ippolita


----------



## BalenciagaPlaneT

mlag724 said:


> Love your Ippolita. We are bracelets twins. However mine are in silver. I would love to own the gold.



hehe I am working on getting my DH to agree to a silver stack as well!  I love some of the paler colors in the silver bangles!


----------



## sammy007

skyqueen said:


> Here are my everday stacks for hands...work, play all the time.
> I also added a necklace combo. 9ct TN and 1ct DBTY...can be worn seperately or together, same theme. Kinda boring, but.........
> 
> Love everyone's stacks...it is an art to make stacks work!


Pretty! I love layering my necklaces. I usually wear a short necklace with a long necklace.. I like looking different. Cute Style


----------



## Blythedor

Today's stacks


----------



## intrigue

Blythedor said:
			
		

> Today's stacks



Is the wide Tiffany's bracelet a cuff or bracelet?
Very cute!


----------



## intrigue

Today's gold stack


----------



## mlag724

intrigue said:


> View attachment 1818465
> 
> 
> Today's gold stack


 Beautiful. What is the last bracelet?


----------



## advokaitplm

intrigue said:
			
		

> Today's gold stack



Is the DY a white agate or a pearl CC?
Your stack is beautiful!


----------



## winniejo

BalenciagaPlaneT said:


> Ippolita yg bracelet stack



LOVE ippolita!


----------



## intrigue

advokaitplm said:
			
		

> Is the DY a white agate or a pearl CC?
> Your stack is beautiful!



Thank you! The DY is pearl.


----------



## intrigue

mlag724 said:
			
		

> Beautiful. What is the last bracelet?



Thank you!
The last bracelet (with the knot) is a Kate Spade. I think it's called the sailor knot bracelet.


----------



## Blythedor

intrigue said:
			
		

> Is the wide Tiffany's bracelet a cuff or bracelet?
> Very cute!



Thanks, it's a cuff !


----------



## SisiEko

Today's arm candy


----------



## Lanier

Cartier rose gold Love bracelet and skull beaded bracelet


----------



## Riene702

Today's stack =)


----------



## advokaitplm

Riene702 said:
			
		

> Today's stack =)


So cute!


----------



## foxgal

Love all the stacks! Mine tonight...


----------



## chicology

etk123 said:


> My 2 skinny eternities with pink gold Love wedding band. Ugh excuse my ugly hands!


Beautiful!


----------



## darkangel07760

Riene702 said:


> Today's stack =)



Ooo! I like your love script bracelet. And the skulls


----------



## Riene702

darkangel07760 said:
			
		

> Ooo! I like your love script bracelet. And the skulls



Thanks!


----------



## BlueLoula

Blythedor said:
			
		

> Here's my bracelet



I love the tiffany stack  i ll post mine soon


----------



## BlueLoula

Here is my current stack ) tell me what u thk , i love stacking but sometimes not sure bout what am doing lolol


----------



## LVoeletters

BlueLoula said:


> View attachment 1831329
> 
> 
> Here is my current stack ) tell me what u thk , i love stacking but sometimes not sure bout what am doing lolol



I think I would wear the stack of rings on one hand without the one on the middle finger, and wear the other stack of bracelets on the other hand to balance it out if you want to wear all of the jewelry at the same time. But thats just me. I really love your collection of rings! When did you first start collecting them? And what order did you choose them?


----------



## BlueLoula

LVoeletters said:
			
		

> I think I would wear the stack of rings on one hand without the one on the middle finger, and wear the other stack of bracelets on the other hand to balance it out if you want to wear all of the jewelry at the same time. But thats just me. I really love your collection of rings! When did you first start collecting them? And what order did you choose them?



Yeaaahhh i changed the arm when i saw the pictures  u r right and the middle ring went to the other hand too  
For the rings i started last month with the simple wedding band with 3 diamond from tiffany 
The other rings are silver and gold plated faux bijoux , i wanted so much to see the stacking style !!!! And my next purchase will be eternity ring , next month  but diamonds i buy r from my local jeweler cuz i want color E for the diamond


----------



## BlueLoula

any comment ??


----------



## BlueLoula




----------



## BlueLoula

BlueLoula said:
			
		

> Yeaaahhh i changed the arm when i saw the pictures  u r right and the middle ring went to the other hand too
> For the rings i started last month with the simple wedding band with 3 diamond from tiffany
> The other rings are silver and gold plated faux bijoux , i wanted so much to see the stacking style !!!! And my next purchase will be eternity ring , next month  but diamonds i buy r from my local jeweler cuz i want color E for the diamond



By the way i always buy cheap to try a style when am convinced bout it a go tiffany lolololol but need to make sure how it looks like  as soon as i have my ring will post


----------



## LVoeletters

I think when you get your tiffany one it'll all work nicely because you have chosen stream lined rings instead of one very vintage/one contemp. etc. cant wait for your reveal


----------



## BlueLoula

My Solitaire and wed band


----------



## BlueLoula




----------



## mjcharisse

BlueLoula said:
			
		

> By the way i always buy cheap to try a style when am convinced bout it a go tiffany lolololol but need to make sure how it looks like  as soon as i have my ring will post



Nice hand!


----------



## BlueLoula

My today stack


----------



## BlueLoula

I got a diamond necklace today yaaaayyy and i layered with my tiffany key  i love i might try thr daisy key tom  




Sorry for the pic will upload another


----------



## BlueLoula

My diamond necklace and tiffany key


----------



## Candice0985




----------



## BlueLoula

Got the bead bracelet today i attached the rtt big charm and layered with rtt bracelet and infinity bracelet all from tiffany


----------



## Riene702

My everyday stack.  Chunky Chain bracelet and Love Bracelet


----------



## BlueLoula

mjcharisse said:
			
		

> Nice hand!



Hehe thx


----------



## intrigue

Riene702 said:


> My everyday stack.  Chunky Chain bracelet and Love Bracelet



love this! sometimes when I see pictures that I like, I wish there was just a "like" button, lol. i like the chunky chain bracelet...mind if I ask who makes it/where you got it?


----------



## BlueLoula




----------



## BlueLoula

This is what am wearing today and i thk this is what i love mostv


----------



## BalenciagaPlaneT

Candice0985 said:


> View attachment 1835345



ooommmggg


----------



## BalenciagaPlaneT

Stack today..and most days 
I think I may be getting some new ippolita stacking bracelets for my birthday so hopefully I will have something exciting to post here soon


----------



## Blythedor

BlueLoula said:
			
		

> This is what am wearing today and i thk this is what i love mostv



Love your stacks !


----------



## LVoeletters

BalenciagaPlaneT said:


> Stack today..and most days
> I think I may be getting some new ippolita stacking bracelets for my birthday so hopefully I will have something exciting to post here soon



cuteeee!!!!!!!


----------



## Candice0985

BalenciagaPlaneT said:


> ooommmggg


 I love dainty bracelets! I have a larger version of the "move" diamond bracelet in white gold and pave coming in a few weeks!


----------



## Candice0985

BalenciagaPlaneT said:


> Stack today..and most days
> I think I may be getting some new ippolita stacking bracelets for my birthday so hopefully I will have something exciting to post here soon


love this stack! whats the thin clear stone bracelet? and where did you buy it?


----------



## BlueLoula

Blythedor said:
			
		

> Love your stacks !



Thanks


----------



## LVoeletters

Candice0985 said:


> I love dainty bracelets! I have a larger version of the "move" diamond bracelet in white gold and pave coming in a few weeks!



whats the move bracelet??


----------



## Candice0985

LVoeletters said:


> whats the move bracelet??


the bracelet with the rectangular shape is by a new montreal based company called miss mimi and they have a collection called "move" the diamonds are in a channel and they slide around as you move, it's really cool and i'm slightly obsessed with it!


----------



## BlueLoula

Today rings


----------



## BlueLoula

Tiffany infinity, bead, rtt bracelet and an old tiffany silver i forgot the name
Bulgary watch 
My e-ring white gold and diamonds total 2ct 
Tiffany band ring platinum and diamond
Infinity chain ring white gold 

Night look , am going out


----------



## BlueLoula

Another one


----------



## mlag724

BalenciagaPlaneT said:


> Stack today..and most days
> I think I may be getting some new ippolita stacking bracelets for my birthday so hopefully I will have something exciting to post here soon


 Love this stack. What is the one closet to your hand?


----------



## BalenciagaPlaneT

Candice0985 said:


> love this stack! whats the thin clear stone bracelet? and where did you buy it?





mlag724 said:


> Love this stack. What is the one closet to your hand?



thanks! it is Ippolita 

Here is a link to whole collection!  Matching bangles, earrings, rings, necklaces!  Love it.  The diamonds are really good quality and sparkle like crazy given their size!

http://www.ippolita.com/shop-by-collection/silver-rain-silver-jewelry-1.html


----------



## BalenciagaPlaneT

Candice0985 said:


> I love dainty bracelets! I have a larger version of the "move" diamond bracelet in white gold and pave coming in a few weeks!



OBSESSED with that move bracelet...reminds me of chopard...but more current and dainty!!!   do they have them in the states or online?  whats the price point if you dont mind me asking?


----------



## Candice0985

BalenciagaPlaneT said:


> OBSESSED with that move bracelet...reminds me of chopard...but more current and dainty!!!   do they have them in the states or online?  whats the price point if you dont mind me asking?


I have no idea where it's sold, I don't think even think the company has their website up and running yet....brand new lol! I bought it at the tradeshow but I think they retail for 1800ish?


----------



## Candice0985

thanks, I thought it was ippolita, I need a bracelet from this line in my life 


BalenciagaPlaneT said:


> thanks! it is Ippolita
> 
> Here is a link to whole collection!  Matching bangles, earrings, rings, necklaces!  Love it.  The diamonds are really good quality and sparkle like crazy given their size!
> 
> http://www.ippolita.com/shop-by-collection/silver-rain-silver-jewelry-1.html


----------



## LVoeletters

Candice0985 said:


> the bracelet with the rectangular shape is by a new montreal based company called miss mimi and they have a collection called "move" the diamonds are in a channel and they slide around as you move, it's really cool and i'm slightly obsessed with it!



please post pics when you get it because i've never heard of this and it sounds cool!


----------



## Candice0985

LVoeletters said:


> please post pics when you get it because i've never heard of this and it sounds cool!


I already posted pics of the small rose gold "move" bracelet. i'm waiting to receive the white gold larger version which is double the size of the rose gold. i'll repost 



here's a modelling pic of the larger size I found from their trade catalogue


----------



## BlueLoula

Today i added my diamond bangle to my tiffany bracelet  
And eternity ring to my rings


----------



## Gwinkwink21

The bracelets I wear daily


----------



## BlueLoula

Gwinkwink21 said:
			
		

> The bracelets I wear daily



Can i know the size of the diamond bracelet


----------



## Gwinkwink21

My love necklaces


----------



## Gwinkwink21

BlueLoula said:
			
		

> Can i know the size of the diamond bracelet



It's only 0.5carat


----------



## BlueLoula

Gwinkwink21 said:
			
		

> It's only 0.5carat



Only ?? Lolol 
I like it its very veryyyy cute i want the same now  is it dbtw ?? Or local jeweler ?


----------



## BlueLoula

Gwinkwink21 said:
			
		

> My love necklaces



I love ittttttt Very classy and u can wear night and day .


----------



## BlueLoula




----------



## Gwinkwink21

BlueLoula said:
			
		

> Only ?? Lolol
> I like it its very veryyyy cute i want the same now  is it dbtw ?? Or local jeweler ?



Lol! Some ladies have bigger stone here!!! Mine is just nothing compare to their expensive jewelries 
I custom made it with a local jeweler


----------



## BlueLoula

Hehehe yeah i know  am doing a bracelet with my jeweler but its smaller .27 i like  those bracelets very pretty


----------



## Gwinkwink21

BlueLoula said:
			
		

> I love ittttttt Very classy and u can wear night and day .



Thank you. Yes I wear them daily 
Especially The diamond with gold chain , it means a lot to me.


----------



## Gwinkwink21

BlueLoula said:
			
		

> Hehehe yeah i know  am doing a bracelet with my jeweler but its smaller .27 i like  those bracelets very pretty



With gold or white gold chain ?
Please share it when you received it  
Looking forward to see it!


----------



## LVoeletters

BlueLoula said:
			
		

> Today i added my diamond bangle to my tiffany bracelet
> And eternity ring to my rings



I like the 3 ring stack it's very classic but fun. For the bracelets, have you ever tried bead bracelet with diamond bangle on one hand and your watch on the other? I bet this would look very beautiful and charming.


----------



## LVoeletters

Gwinkwink21 said:
			
		

> The bracelets I wear daily



Love this, dainty and sparkly! I'm so over seeing the "I'm wearing everything brand name on one wrist" look, this looks rich and special!


----------



## Gwinkwink21

LVoeletters said:
			
		

> Love this, dainty and sparkly! I'm so over seeing the "I'm wearing everything brand name on one wrist" look, this looks rich and special!



Thank u veri much


----------



## BlueLoula

Gwinkwink21 said:
			
		

> With gold or white gold chain ?
> Please share it when you received it
> Looking forward to see it!



Yes i will share when i have it  
White gold chain . 
And cant wait to have it hihihi


----------



## BlueLoula

LVoeletters said:
			
		

> I like the 3 ring stack it's very classic but fun. For the bracelets, have you ever tried bead bracelet with diamond bangle on one hand and your watch on the other? I bet this would look very beautiful and charming.



Ohh i like the idea i ll try now lolol 
Thanks


----------



## BlueLoula




----------



## BlueLoula

Recto- verso !!
This is what i love most i feel confy when wearing this ! Strange may be  i even sleep wearing them and then wonder why they tarnish lolol 

And to everybody : great collection each have am sure we choose bracelets and rings upon personnality  

And sorry for my english am french educated !!


----------



## BlueLoula

BlueLoula said:
			
		

> Ohh i like the idea i ll try now lolol
> Thanks



I tried but it doesnt feel like me  i felt unconfortable .... But my sister loved it hehehe 
The rings will be my daily 
And i certainly need to buy more bracelet to change the style ... Am into diamonds right now but didnt fell in love with THAT bracelet lololol will post as soon as i have it


----------



## BlueLoula

LVoeletters said:
			
		

> I like the 3 ring stack it's very classic but fun. For the bracelets, have you ever tried bead bracelet with diamond bangle on one hand and your watch on the other? I bet this would look very beautiful and charming.



I tried but it doesnt feel like me  i felt unconfortable .... But my sister loved it hehehe 
The rings will be my daily 
And i certainly need to buy more bracelet to change the style ... Am into diamonds right now but didnt fell in love with THAT bracelet lololol will post as soon as i have it


----------



## twitspie

Candice0985 said:


> I already posted pics of the small rose gold "move" bracelet. i'm waiting to receive the white gold larger version which is double the size of the rose gold. i'll repost
> View attachment 1839506
> 
> 
> here's a modelling pic of the larger size I found from their trade catalogue
> View attachment 1839507



Love the move bracelet Candice!  Do you know where they are available ?


----------



## Candice0985

twitspie said:


> Love the move bracelet Candice!  Do you know where they are available ?


not yet! they're a brand new company but when they have their website up and running i'll post it on here


----------



## Riene702

intrigue said:
			
		

> love this! sometimes when I see pictures that I like, I wish there was just a "like" button, lol. i like the chunky chain bracelet...mind if I ask who makes it/where you got it?



Sorry for the late response.  Got it from etsy www.imaccessories.etsy.com


----------



## Riene702

My new fave color ocean blue ^_^


----------



## LVoeletters

I love this combo so much better than the other with with the other Tiffany braceletsnnnnnnnn


----------



## LVoeletters

I meant in regards to this--- I think this a far nicer combo than the original w all the bracelets going on! You really notice your rings and the diamonds and the beads


----------



## LVoeletters

LVoeletters said:
			
		

> I meant in regards to this--- I think this a far nicer combo than the original w all the bracelets going on! You really notice your rings and the diamonds and the beads



For some reason my iPad isnt replying properly-- this is in regards to BlueLoula


----------



## BlueLoula

LVoeletters said:
			
		

> For some reason my iPad isnt replying properly-- this is in regards to BlueLoula



Hehehe ipad is going crazy


----------



## bagladyseattle

My layering for dinner party.


----------



## Gwinkwink21

bagladyseattle said:
			
		

> My layering for dinner party.



I like the white gold chain bracelet you worn with your Hermes clic H. may I know where you got it? And is it 3 stones on the chain ?


----------



## LVoeletters

bagladyseattle said:
			
		

> My layering for dinner party.



Baglady this is so chic!


----------



## skyqueen

bagladyseattle said:


> My layering for dinner party.


Very chic!


----------



## BalenciagaPlaneT

bagladyseattle said:


> My layering for dinner party.



gorgeous!


----------



## bagladyseattle

Gwinkwink21 said:


> I like the white gold chain bracelet you worn with your Hermes clic H. may I know where you got it? And is it 3 stones on the chain ?


 
It's a three stones custom diamond by the yard (dbty) bracelet.  I used the 3stone ring that I have to remake into a bracelet.


----------



## bagladyseattle

LVoeletters said:


> Baglady this is so chic!


 Thanks LVoeletters!  It would be more chic if I have motif like yours.  LOL



skyqueen said:


> Very chic!


 Thank you my dear!



BalenciagaPlaneT said:


> gorgeous!


  Thanks!


----------



## lanasyogamama

Alright girls, don't get too jelly!!




TWO Love bracelets, lol!!!


----------



## Lovefour

lanasyogamama said:


> Alright girls, don't get too jelly!!
> 
> View attachment 1842232
> 
> 
> TWO Love bracelets, lol!!!



Omg to cute!!! LOVE THEM.


----------



## Lovefour

bagladyseattle said:


> my layering for dinner party.



beautiful!!


----------



## kiwishopper

TOO late, I am already jealous lol! 




lanasyogamama said:


> Alright girls, don't get too jelly!!
> 
> View attachment 1842232
> 
> 
> TWO Love bracelets, lol!!!


----------



## Gwinkwink21

bagladyseattle said:
			
		

> It's a three stones custom diamond by the yard (dbty) bracelet.  I used the 3stone ring that I have to remake into a bracelet.



So beautiful! How big are the stones? I'm thinking to do one on rose gold chain


----------



## pws22

My stack for today


----------



## Lovefour

Nice


----------



## BlueLoula

Today


----------



## BlueLoula

View attachment 1842821


----------



## MrsTGreen

I posted this question in the Tiffany discussion thread but maybe the question is better suited here. I want to get the Venetian Link bracelet to layer with other bracelets. Any layering ideas? I like to wear my round rtt bracelet and my 1837 cuff bracelet together. I also was thinking about the bead bracelet too. Which do you think would look better?? Want to purchase bracelet by Friday.


----------



## lovely64

Here´s todays stack. Orange aligator CDC with gold, orange clic with gold and Argile Kelly double tour with gold.


----------



## bagladyseattle

BlueLoula said:


> Today
> 
> View attachment 1842817


 
Nice arm candy!


----------



## bagladyseattle

lovely64 said:


> Here´s todays stack. Orange aligator CDC with gold, orange clic with gold and Argile Kelly double tour with gold.


 
OMG! Hot stack there Lovely64. Loving it.


----------



## lovely64

bagladyseattle said:


> OMG! Hot stack there Lovely64. Loving it.


 Thank you!


----------



## skyqueen

lanasyogamama said:


> Alright girls, don't get too jelly!!
> 
> View attachment 1842232
> 
> 
> TWO Love bracelets, lol!!!


LOL! Was your darling DD behind this?


----------



## bagladyseattle

Gwinkwink21 said:


> So beautiful! How big are the stones? I'm thinking to do one on rose gold chain


 
.55ct 1x - middle stone
.45ct 2x - two side stones.

Rose gold would be pretty. What sz are your thinking and how many stone?


----------



## Gwinkwink21

bagladyseattle said:
			
		

> .55ct 1x - middle stone
> .45ct 2x - two side stones.
> 
> Rose gold would be pretty. What sz are your thinking and how many stone?



Wow! Your stones so big! Very pretty and eye catching! 
I am  looking at 0.2c each for 3 stones


----------



## lanasyogamama

skyqueen said:


> LOL! Was your darling DD behind this?



Ugh, don't get me started.

She got the "slap bracelet" at the Gap yesterday.  She LOVED it.  When she went to bed she said "First night with my slap bracelet!"

She LOST IT AT CAMP TODAY!  I'm so torn.  Like, if I get her another one, I'm teaching her nothing about caring for her stuff, but if I don't, well... she loved it so much.

Sigh.....


----------



## BlueLoula

Leather bracelet layering with tiffany and co bracelet . Today look


----------



## BlueLoula




----------



## mlag724

BlueLoula said:


> View attachment 1843963


 Love this stack. Simple and elegant. Congrat on the beautiful combination. Who makes the leather bracelet?


----------



## BlueLoula

mlag724 said:
			
		

> Love this stack. Simple and elegant. Congrat on the beautiful combination. Who makes the leather bracelet?



Thank u  
The leather bracelet is from Tirisi Moda , planning to get the white 
And my next purchase will be the hapi from hermes .......
Bracelet bracelet  
Am going out now i did a little change to my stack ... I ll post the pic 




J12 watch 
Tiffany infinity
Tiffany rtt
Diamond bangle 
Tirisi leather bracelet 

What do u think ???


----------



## BlueLoula

My stack  i need u guys tell me what u thk


----------



## skyqueen

lanasyogamama said:


> Ugh, don't get me started.
> 
> She got the "slap bracelet" at the Gap yesterday. She LOVED it. When she went to bed she said "First night with my slap bracelet!"
> 
> She LOST IT AT CAMP TODAY! I'm so torn. Like, if I get her another one, I'm teaching her nothing about caring for her stuff, but if I don't, well... she loved it so much.
> 
> Sigh.....


Hell...get her another one. I bet she'll be careful!


----------



## Riene702

Here's mine


----------



## flowerpower22

Riene702 said:


> Here's mine


nice


----------



## MrsTGreen

Stack for today:
www.i974.photob






ucket.com
Tiffany & Co 1837 Cuff 
Tiffany & Co 10mm Bead Bracelet(new purchase)
Tiffany & Co RTT Round Tag Bracelet(can't see the tag)


----------



## springbaby

One of my fav combos


----------



## usmcwifey

Riene702 said:
			
		

> Here's mine



Where did you get your cross bracelet? I love it!


----------



## LVoeletters

Stacked a couple of rings together but I think its too busy..







 still trying to find bracelets to stack with my 5 motif... might have to splurge for the gold tiffany beads...


----------



## foxgal

Riene702 said:


> Here's mine


 
Beautiful! I love that "love" bracelet...where did you get it?


----------



## foxgal

Riene702 said:


> Here's mine


 
No worries..just found you on etsy!


----------



## foxgal

BlueLoula said:


> View attachment 1843963


 
Wonderful stack! I've been admiring your infinity bracelet - it's gorgeous!


----------



## bagladyseattle

My sunday stack:


----------



## BlueLoula

Thank you


----------



## Bags4Bubbles

MrsTGreen said:


> I posted this question in the Tiffany discussion thread but maybe the question is better suited here. I want to get the Venetian Link bracelet to layer with other bracelets. Any layering ideas? I like to wear my round rtt bracelet and my 1837 cuff bracelet together. I also was thinking about the bead bracelet too. Which do you think would look better?? Want to purchase bracelet by Friday.



I own RTT/bead/Venetian - and I think the Venetian looks great with either of those! It is a great layering piece and goes well with watches too!



MrsTGreen said:


> Stack for today:
> www.i974.photob
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ucket.com
> Tiffany & Co 1837 Cuff
> Tiffany & Co 10mm Bead Bracelet(new purchase)
> Tiffany & Co RTT Round Tag Bracelet(can't see the tag)




Thanks so much for this pic!! I've been thinking of stacking a cuff or bangle with my RTT &/or bead bracelet... but wasn't sure what it would look like. Seeing this though, I LOVE it!! a T&Co bangle or cuff is now going on my wishlist!


----------



## BalenciagaPlaneT

my new stacking rings!  happy early birthday to me


----------



## @PinkCornbread

Oh how pretty! I am soooo copying this look tomorrow! Thank you for "our" new look


----------



## mjcharisse

BalenciagaPlaneT said:
			
		

> my new stacking rings!  happy early birthday to me



Awesome! My i know what these rings are called? Im clueless. Sigh!


----------



## BalenciagaPlaneT

mjcharisse said:


> Awesome! My i know what these rings are called? Im clueless. Sigh!


thanks!

they are pandora- pink opal, moonstone, diamond and plain sterling.    My new obsession.


----------



## Riene702

usmcwifey said:
			
		

> Where did you get your cross bracelet? I love it!



I got it at www.imaccessories.etsy.com


----------



## Riene702

foxgal said:
			
		

> No worries..just found you on etsy!



Sorry for the late response and thanks ^__^


----------



## charliefarlie

Here is my current bracelet stack:





Trollbead Bracelet with my Rose pearl (gift from my parents) and a White gold bangle I received for my 21st Birthday (many moons ago )


----------



## MrsTGreen

Bags4Bubbles said:


> I own RTT/bead/Venetian - and I think the Venetian looks great with either of those! It is a great layering piece and goes well with watches too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks so much for this pic!! I've been thinking of stacking a cuff or bangle with my RTT &/or bead bracelet... but wasn't sure what it would look like. Seeing this though, I LOVE it!! a T&Co bangle or cuff is now going on my wishlist!


----------



## MrsTGreen

Stack for today...
www.i974.photobu





cket.com
Pandora SS/14KY Bracelet
Pandora Leather Bracelet
Tiffany & Co RTT Round Tag Bracelet


----------



## etk123

MrsTGreen said:


> Stack for today...
> www.i974.photobu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cket.com
> Pandora SS/14KY Bracelet
> Pandora Leather Bracelet
> Tiffany & Co RTT Round Tag Bracelet



Pretty! Love the brown leather


----------



## MrsTGreen

etk123 said:


> Pretty! Love the brown leather



Thank you


----------



## Samia

Loving everyone's stack! I am too far behind to comment on each one, sorry!


----------



## mlag724

MrsTGreen said:


> Stack for today...
> http://www.i974.photobu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cket.com
> Pandora SS/14KY Bracelet
> Pandora Leather Bracelet
> Tiffany & Co RTT Round Tag Bracelet


 Love the stack


----------



## designerdiva87

My "running errands in the rain" small stack : )

Cream bracelet w/ gold hamsa
Random bangles


----------



## @PinkCornbread

BlueLoula said:


> This is what am wearing today and i thk this is what i love mostv
> 
> View attachment 1837081


I love this stack sooooo much!!! absolutely beautiful


----------



## MrsTGreen

mlag724 said:


> Love the stack



Thanks


----------



## BlueLoula

foxgal said:
			
		

> Wonderful stack! I've been admiring your infinity bracelet - it's gorgeous!



Thank you !!


----------



## Minteva

yg 0.25ct dbty & rg bean


----------



## akimoto

Minteva said:
			
		

> yg 0.25ct dbty & rg bean



Loves!!!!


----------



## BlueLoula

@PinkCornbread said:
			
		

> I love this stack sooooo much!!! absolutely beautiful


----------



## flowerpower22

designerdiva87 said:


> My "running errands in the rain" small stack : )
> 
> Cream bracelet w/ gold hamsa
> Random bangles


I LOVE Your stack!


----------



## chokmp

My new Thomas Sabo black obsidian bracelet layered with Tiffany's bead bracelet and tennis bracelet.


----------



## flowerpower22

chokmp said:


> My new Thomas Sabo black obsidian bracelet layered with Tiffany's bead bracelet and tennis bracelet.


lovely stack


----------



## leem

bagladyseattle said:


> My layering for dinner party.



May I ask about the bag?  I don't recognize it.


----------



## bagladyseattle

leem said:


> May I ask about the bag?  I don't recognize it.



This is Chloe clutch Vera Wang Duo envelop that i purchased from Nordstrom ; however, i added Swarovski crystals to bling it up.  It is my own custom piece.


----------



## GingerSnap527

Tiffany bead bracelet
Silver bangle (no brand)
Silver linear (?) bracelet (no brand)


----------



## @PinkCornbread

GingerSnap527 said:
			
		

> Tiffany bead bracelet
> Silver bangle (no brand)
> Silver linear (?) bracelet (no brand)



That bead Bracelet looks good with just about everything! Very Nice layered look


----------



## BlueLoula

Today mood !!!




Aldo watch and bracelet and my tiff that i always wear ...
Needed color today !!!


----------



## flowerpower22

BlueLoula said:


> View attachment 1857474
> 
> 
> Today mood !!!
> 
> View attachment 1857479
> 
> 
> Aldo watch and bracelet and my tiff that i always wear ...
> Needed color today !!!


i absolutely LOVE Your aldo watch! so cute


----------



## BlueLoula

flowerpower22 said:


> i absolutely LOVE Your aldo watch! so cute



thank you flower power !!


----------



## BlueLoula




----------



## Fourt

Hi Eveyone, 
This is my first post. I just love this thread. I was wondering  what Tiffany bracelets would stack well with my ss roadster. I was thinking 3 or 4. Please help me decide.
Thanks


----------



## @PinkCornbread

Fourt said:
			
		

> Hi Eveyone,
> This is my first post. I just love this thread. I was wondering  what Tiffany bracelets would stack well with my ss roadster. I was thinking 3 or 4. Please help me decide.
> Thanks



I'm not sure what your style/taste is but if your going for a clean sophisticated look, the 10mm bead bracelet or venetian would pair nicely with it. If your going for a fun feminine look then any of the Charm (dangle style)bracelets or bangles would look sexy! I can't wait to see what you choose!


----------



## @PinkCornbread

You already know I Love this right!??!? Its a very Nice splash of color to all of your T&Co!


----------



## Fourt

MrsTGreen said:


> Stack for today:
> www.i974.photob
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ucket.com
> Tiffany & Co 1837 Cuff
> Tiffany & Co 10mm Bead Bracelet(new purchase)
> Tiffany & Co RTT Round Tag Bracelet(can't see the tag)


I just love love love this stack. Gorgeous !


----------



## BlueLoula

Guys tell me what u think


----------



## XCCX

Here is my stack today:


----------



## BalenciagaPlaneT

xactreality said:


> Here is my stack today:



Love your bracelets!!  Does the little thread one have a significance?


----------



## Samia

BlueLoula said:


> View attachment 1857474
> 
> 
> Today mood !!!
> 
> View attachment 1857479
> 
> 
> Aldo watch and bracelet and my tiff that i always wear ...
> Needed color today !!!



Lovely, looks very fresh!


----------



## Samia

xactreality said:


> Here is my stack today:



Looks so dainty!


----------



## xblackxstarx

I love this stack !!!!



xactreality said:


> Here is my stack today:


----------



## Fourt

@PinkCornbread said:


> I'm not sure what your style/taste is but if your going for a clean sophisticated look, the 10mm bead bracelet or venetian would pair nicely with it. If your going for a fun feminine look then any of the Charm (dangle style)bracelets or bangles would look sexy! I can't wait to see what you choose!


Good ideas thanks. Will stacking braceletes end up scratching my watch?


----------



## faintlymacabre

xactreality said:


> Here is my stack today:



Such an elegant stack!!  Sometimes less is more.


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

faintlymacabre said:


> Such an elegant stack!! Sometimes less is more.


 
Yep.


----------



## BlueLoula

Some layering !!


----------



## Theren

My stacking today... Please ignore my swollen fingers today.


----------



## XCCX

BalenciagaPlaneT said:


> Love your bracelets!! Does the little thread one have a significance?


 
Its just a simple thread with a small diamond set in yellow gold hanging.. I got it in our last vacation. I should have posted a better picture of it!  thanks!


----------



## XCCX

^ Thanks everyone!


----------



## jasminecandles

Mine today! What do you guys think?


----------



## Minteva

The diamonds- purple thread bracelet looks interesting. Also love the cross bangle.


----------



## Blythedor

jasminecandles said:
			
		

> Mine today! What do you guys think?



I like you stacks, can you tell me which brand of the 3rd bracelet? Is white gold or silver?


----------



## Gwinkwink21

Me and my fav tiff open heart and my new diamond on chain. Happy!


----------



## BreadnGem

Gwinkwink21 said:


> Me and my fav tiff open heart and my new diamond on chain. Happy!
> 
> I like your diamond bracelet. Very pretty!


----------



## xblackxstarx

Would you mind posting some more pics of your tiffany open heart gold bracelet please?
layered with other pieces or on it's own to see what the dangling heart looks like
i was thinking of buying this bracelet , you're the first person ive seen post pics of it in gold 



Gwinkwink21 said:


> Me and my fav tiff open heart and my new diamond on chain. Happy!
> 
> View attachment 1861069


----------



## Gwinkwink21

xblackxstarx said:
			
		

> Would you mind posting some more pics of your tiffany open heart gold bracelet please?
> layered with other pieces or on it's own to see what the dangling heart looks like
> i was thinking of buying this bracelet , you're the first person ive seen post pics of it in gold



Hi there! This is me wearing the bracelet by itself. I wear it everyday and loving in so much as its sweet and dainty. Goes well with everything! 
Normally I will layer it with another thin bracelet like diamond on chain as I prefer simple layering. Nothing too heavy 
Hope the pics help! This bracelet comes in silver, yellow gold and rose gold.


----------



## Gwinkwink21

Thank you! I love it too!


----------



## BalenciagaPlaneT

Gwinkwink21 said:


> Hi there! This is me wearing the bracelet by itself. I wear it everyday and loving in so much as its sweet and dainty. Goes well with everything!
> Normally I will layer it with another thin bracelet like diamond on chain as I prefer simple layering. Nothing too heavy
> Hope the pics help! This bracelet comes in silver, yellow gold and rose gold.
> 
> View attachment 1861589
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1861590



loooovvveee this bracelet!  so sweet!


----------



## cupcake34

Gwinkwink21:

I love your bracelet! It looks so sweet and dainty!

I wonder if it is suitable for daily wear because it's so dainty; do you wear it 24/7 or take it off for things such as sleeping, showering, etc.?


----------



## xblackxstarx

thanks for posting photos im not supposed to add anything else to my wishlist ....



Gwinkwink21 said:


> Hi there! This is me wearing the bracelet by itself. I wear it everyday and loving in so much as its sweet and dainty. Goes well with everything!
> Normally I will layer it with another thin bracelet like diamond on chain as I prefer simple layering. Nothing too heavy
> Hope the pics help! This bracelet comes in silver, yellow gold and rose gold.
> 
> View attachment 1861589
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1861590


----------



## MrsTGreen

Fourt said:


> I just love love love this stack. Gorgeous !



Thanks


----------



## LV Slut

It's been awhile since my last active post or contribution. Now that I'm spending a lot time in hospital (caring for Mum), TPF has been a great source of entertainment and a great way to kill time and take my mind off some of the serious stuff... 

Here was my stack...


----------



## Gwinkwink21

cupcake34 said:
			
		

> Gwinkwink21:
> 
> I love your bracelet! It looks so sweet and dainty!
> 
> I wonder if it is suitable for daily wear because it's so dainty; do you wear it 24/7 or take it off for things such as sleeping, showering, etc.?



I wear it 24/7.  even to shower sleeping etc. I only removed it when I go to swimming pools/beaches.


----------



## cupcake34

> I wear it 24/7.  even to shower sleeping etc. I only removed it when I go to swimming pools/beaches.



Does it hold up well? As you have quite small wrists, have you had your bracelet shortened? I also have very small wrists and "normal" braclets never fit me.


----------



## Gwinkwink21

cupcake34 said:
			
		

> Does it hold up well? As you have quite small wrists, have you had your bracelet shortened? I also have very small wrists and "normal" braclets never fit me.



I think it holds up pretty well. I have been wearing it since January (its my bday present from DH  )
Some scratches on the open heart but I don't mind at all. Not that noticeable anyway  
Yes I shortened it at tiffany FOC. My wrist is very small too, the standard length is way too long.


----------



## cupcake34

Can you tell me your wrist size and how much you have it shortened? 

I am planning to buy the bracelet but I am not sure how much I should have it shortened.


----------



## Gwinkwink21

cupcake34 said:
			
		

> Can you tell me your wrist size and how much you have it shortened?
> 
> I am planning to buy the bracelet but I am not sure how much I should have it shortened.



Hi dear I guess it's very subjective  it really depends how you want the bracelet to hang around your wrist. I like mine hanging abit loose. If I rem correctly, I shortened it by 2cm. Best is to hit the store and try it on  good luck!


----------



## cupcake34

I guess I would like it rather tight, but not too tight. It shouldn't bang around too much


----------



## faintlymacabre

Today's Super Simple Stack (SSS?)  







This is the first time I've dared to stack metal against my rose Love without a leather buffer bracelet in between.  I like the look, but perhaps not the clinking.  LOL


----------



## BagsNBaubles

I love this thread! Here's mine, I was feeling "chunky" today...


----------



## BalenciagaPlaneT

My small stack today


----------



## schadenfreude

BagsNBaubles said:


> I love this thread! Here's mine, I was feeling "chunky" today...



Love the big fat chunky bracelet in the middle, and your rings too!


----------



## Blessings Inc

Mine for today....


----------



## LVoeletters

Can I get your honest opinions on these fashion pieces mixing in with my fine pieces? I feel like they overwhelm each other but my roommate says its because I'm not used to funkier pieces lol...





Excuse the grey tinge of my skin and the redness.... I was in a completely red room when I was taking the pictures...


----------



## cupcake34

I think it looks gorgeous and very interesting! I truly LOVE your bee!!


----------



## BalenciagaPlaneT

LVoeletters said:


> Can I get your honest opinions on these fashion pieces mixing in with my fine pieces? I feel like they overwhelm each other but my roommate says its because I'm not used to funkier pieces lol...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Excuse the grey tinge of my skin and the redness.... I was in a completely red room when I was taking the pictures...



I personally do not like your arrow with your bee.  It completely takes attention away from your amazing bee!!


----------



## BlueLoula

BalenciagaPlaneT said:
			
		

> I personally do not like your arrow with your bee.  It completely takes attention away from your amazing bee!!



Same here bee alone is gorgous


----------



## Candice0985

LVoeletters said:


> Can I get your honest opinions on these fashion pieces mixing in with my fine pieces? I feel like they overwhelm each other but my roommate says its because I'm not used to funkier pieces lol...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Excuse the grey tinge of my skin and the redness.... I was in a completely red room when I was taking the pictures...


love it! not overwhelming at all


----------



## BlueLoula

My today mood


----------



## jhs216

I'll play 

Gubelin automatic
Hermes medor watch
Cartier tri-color double C ring


----------



## BalenciagaPlaneT

jhs216 said:


> I'll play
> 
> Gubelin automatic
> Hermes medor watch
> Cartier tri-color double C ring



Love your medor watch!  the color is so pretty!

ps.  I bet you are always on time


----------



## kiana904

Has anyone experienced their jewelry getting scratched or rubbing off against one another when stacking?  I used to wear my e-ring & wedding ring together.  One day, I noticed that there seemed to be some scratch on the side of my e-ring where it comes in contact w/ my wedding ring.  I brought it to the jeweler and he said that it was caused by the 2 pieces rubbing against one another since I wear them together.  He said that the only way to fix it is to have it polished.  However, it is not recommended unless the piece itself needs polishing since polishing thins out the gold.  

Because of this, I am now a bit paranoid on stacking... I still wear pieces together once in awhile but have never done it w/ my love bangle because I am afraid of scratching / having anything rub against it and cause damage.  

Has anyone ever have the same experience?  Should I just be careful and remove the other pieces that I stack/wear together w/ the love at the end of the day?  I guess that could be a solution since I like to change what I wear with it every so often -- but do want to also know what the rest of you think and do to take care of your expensive, favorite pieces.  Thanks!


----------



## faintlymacabre

kiana904 said:


> Has anyone experienced their jewelry getting scratched or rubbing off against one another when stacking?  I used to wear my e-ring & wedding ring together.  One day, I noticed that there seemed to be some scratch on the side of my e-ring where it comes in contact w/ my wedding ring.  I brought it to the jeweler and he said that it was caused by the 2 pieces rubbing against one another since I wear them together.  He said that the only way to fix it is to have it polished.  However, it is not recommended unless the piece itself needs polishing since polishing thins out the gold.
> 
> Because of this, I am now a bit paranoid on stacking... I still wear pieces together once in awhile but have never done it w/ my love bangle because I am afraid of scratching / having anything rub against it and cause damage.
> 
> Has anyone ever have the same experience?  Should I just be careful and remove the other pieces that I stack/wear together w/ the love at the end of the day?  I guess that could be a solution since I like to change what I wear with it every so often -- but do want to also know what the rest of you think and do to take care of your expensive, favorite pieces.  Thanks!



Stack with a "buffer" in between your Love and other metal pieces.    For example, I used to wear this leather bracelet in between my Love and my watch or whatever other bracelet I wanted to wear, before the damn thing unraveled on me...  LOL


----------



## jessi5786

Here's my stack, freshly made


----------



## kiana904

faintlymacabre said:
			
		

> Stack with a "buffer" in between your Love and other metal pieces.    For example, I used to wear this leather bracelet in between my Love and my watch or whatever other bracelet I wanted to wear, before the damn thing unraveled on me...  LOL



Thanks for the tip!


----------



## LVoeletters

jessi5786 said:


> Here's my stack, freshly made
> 
> View attachment 1867895



Your bracelets make me want a giant pillow in your combo! (just spent all day ikea and anthro house shopping lol)


----------



## jessi5786

LVoeletters said:
			
		

> Your bracelets make me want a giant pillow in your combo! (just spent all day ikea and anthro house shopping lol)



hehe happy to inspire!!


----------



## little LV lover

A small stack to share...


----------



## BlueLoula

little LV lover said:


> A small stack to share...



this is so cuteeee


----------



## advokaitplm

little LV lover said:


> A small stack to share...


This is precious! The red and gold combo looks BEAUTIFUL against your skin tone.


----------



## BlueLoula

little LV lover said:
			
		

> A small stack to share...



This is beautiful love it


----------



## dancingtiffany

little LV lover said:
			
		

> A small stack to share...



Nice! I love the color! It's so dainty and pretty!


----------



## etk123

little LV lover said:


> A small stack to share...



so pretty!


----------



## @PinkCornbread

Everyone makes mistakes and I thought I'd share mine.  I will leave mixing materials to everyone else until I can do better. Happy Nightmares=)


----------



## dancingtiffany

This week marks the first time I tried layering my jewelry. Today, I'm wearing my dainty 16" YG Tiffany Filigree necklace and a bronze-colored 20+" huge locket watch. 

I have to say layering is fun! I have to have more long chains and larger pendants though.


----------



## chessmont

@PinkCornbread said:


> View attachment 1869066
> 
> 
> Everyone makes mistakes and I thought I'd share mine.  I will leave mixing materials to everyone else until I can do better. Happy Nightmares=)



I think you are being too hard on yourself; it's all in good fun, anything goes.  I, for one, don't see anything wrong with your stack


----------



## @PinkCornbread

chessmont said:
			
		

> I think you are being too hard on yourself; it's all in good fun, anything goes.  I, for one, don't see anything wrong with your stack



Lol...well thank you. I was just playing around and trying new looks. It looks a mess to me but I will continue to try!


----------



## luvsagreatdeal

My easy peasy...grab a bunch of beads look


----------



## BlueLoula

@PinkCornbread said:


> View attachment 1869066
> 
> 
> Everyone makes mistakes and I thought I'd share mine.  I will leave mixing materials to everyone else until I can do better. Happy Nightmares=)



remove the pink one and ur done lolol
tiffany stack !!! i loveeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## xblackxstarx

This is such a perfect example of layering, now I really feel I need both these bracelets !
I have the love charity bracelet in rose gold with the Diamond I was planning on layering with the sweet clover in YG MOP hopefully it will look almost as cute !!





little LV lover said:


> A small stack to share...


----------



## Kissmark

luvsagreatdeal said:
			
		

> My easy peasy...grab a bunch of beads look



Love this!


----------



## Blessings Inc

luvsagreatdeal said:


> My easy peasy...grab a bunch of beads look
> 
> View attachment 1869244


 
I love beaded bracelets!!!


----------



## luvsagreatdeal

@PinkCornbread said:


> View attachment 1869066
> 
> 
> Everyone makes mistakes and I thought I'd share mine.  I will leave mixing materials to everyone else until I can do better. Happy Nightmares=)



I really like the first three stacked ...the different sizes look great, and of course you cant go wrong with Tiffany


----------



## little LV lover

xblackxstarx said:
			
		

> This is such a perfect example of layering, now I really feel I need both these bracelets !
> I have the love charity bracelet in rose gold with the Diamond I was planning on layering with the sweet clover in YG MOP hopefully it will look almost as cute !!



Sigh, I've always wanted the love charity bracelet!  This Cartier bracelet is soo fun to wear, I use it almost every day.  I  think your stack will look adorable!


----------



## lovepup

Typical stack of david yurman overload!


----------



## @PinkCornbread

BlueLoula said:
			
		

> remove the pink one and ur done lolol
> tiffany stack !!! i loveeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


Lol thank you! I took the pink off and feel better now 




			
				luvsagreatdeal said:
			
		

> I really like the first three stacked ...the different sizes look great, and of course you cant go wrong with Tiffany



Yes I wear those together frequently And you are right, you cant go wrong with Tiffany (which might explain my addiction to it


----------



## BlueLoula

Wanted to share  




Wasnt on my wish list but i loved it !! 
I love the infinity sign  cuz i got married on 08/08/08


----------



## Theren

BlueLoula said:


> Wanted to share
> 
> View attachment 1870881
> 
> 
> Wasnt on my wish list but i loved it !!
> I love the infinity sign cuz i got married on 08/08/08


 
omg where did you get this.. im in love!


----------



## BlueLoula

Theren said:
			
		

> omg where did you get this.. im in love!



Mu local jeweler !!!!!! Me toooo i love ittt


----------



## little LV lover

BlueLoula said:
			
		

> Wanted to share
> 
> Wasnt on my wish list but i loved it !!
> I love the infinity sign  cuz i got married on 08/08/08



I love this ring and the story that goes with it!


----------



## dancingtiffany

BlueLoula said:
			
		

> Wanted to share
> 
> Wasnt on my wish list but i loved it !!
> I love the infinity sign  cuz i got married on 08/08/08



I love your ring! I love the infinity symbol too!


----------



## Theren

BlueLoula said:


> Mu local jeweler !!!!!! Me toooo i love ittt


 
omg it is sooo adorible!


----------



## cherry21

BlueLoula said:


> Wanted to share
> 
> View attachment 1870881
> 
> 
> Wasnt on my wish list but i loved it !!
> I love the infinity sign  cuz i got married on 08/08/08



Love this! I have something similar but its just 2 sterling bands connected with a chain.


----------



## BlueLoula

cherry21 said:
			
		

> Love this! I have something similar but its just 2 sterling bands connected with a chain.



Thank you  
The rings are w/g and i loved the style  am still excited about it !!!


----------



## BlueLoula

Theren said:
			
		

> omg it is sooo adorible!



Merciiiiiiii


----------



## BlueLoula

little LV lover said:
			
		

> I love this ring and the story that goes with it!



Hehehe u sweet thanks


----------



## usmcwifey

Bored waiting for my DH to finish his business meeting lol


----------



## BalenciagaPlaneT

lovepup said:


> View attachment 1869776
> 
> 
> Typical stack of david yurman overload!



Love some DY overload!!!


----------



## TravelBug

Went through a few weeks of 'I want to wear a few dainty bracelets' and here is what I had on, until I got nervous that one (or more) of them would catch on something and break!


----------



## charleston-mom

I'm going really classic today. Just yellow gold and diamonds.


----------



## Blythedor

Today's stacking!


----------



## karo

TravelBug said:
			
		

> Went through a few weeks of 'I want to wear a few dainty bracelets' and here is what I had on, until I got nervous that one (or more) of them would catch on something and break!



Love your stack!!!


----------



## @PinkCornbread

Blythedor said:
			
		

> Today's stacking!



Your stack is Beautiful as usual


----------



## Blythedor

@PinkCornbread said:
			
		

> Your stack is Beautiful as usual



Thanks a lot ^^


----------



## faintlymacabre

Blythedor said:


> Today's stacking!
> 
> View attachment 1877679



Is your Cartier new?    Congrats!!!  Beautiful addition to your stack.


----------



## luvsagreatdeal

TravelBug said:


> Went through a few weeks of 'I want to wear a few dainty bracelets' and here is what I had on, until I got nervous that one (or more) of them would catch on something and break!



Nice ...im loving the dainty bracelets these days!



charleston-mom said:


> I'm going really classic today. Just yellow gold and diamonds.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1877593


 cant go wrong with that combo! 



Blythedor said:


> Today's stacking!
> 
> View attachment 1877679


 
L.O.V.E


----------



## sadiesthegirl

Wearing these today. All from Tiffany & Co. Trefoil key and small silver heart key with diamond, both on a 36 inch chain. Daisy key,  I think this is 2 1/2 inches long, on a 30 inch chain.


----------



## Theren

Today


----------



## @PinkCornbread

sadiesthegirl said:
			
		

> Wearing these today. All from Tiffany & Co. Trefoil key and small silver heart key with diamond, both on a 36 inch chain. Daisy key,  I think this is 2 1/2 inches long, on a 30 inch chain.



Gorgeousness!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dreamerzzz

sadiesthegirl said:
			
		

> Wearing these today. All from Tiffany & Co. Trefoil key and small silver heart key with diamond, both on a 36 inch chain. Daisy key,  I think this is 2 1/2 inches long, on a 30 inch chain.



That is so sweet!


----------



## Dreamerzzz

Theren said:
			
		

> Today



Yummy, yummy blings!


----------



## BlueLoula

Today look


----------



## darkangel07760

BlueLoula said:


> Today look
> 
> View attachment 1879130



I love it! So pretty, thank you for sharing


----------



## faintlymacabre

Small, simple stack that I will be wearing a lot from now on!!  Just added the DBTY to my collection today!

I am a rose gold nut...


----------



## BlueLoula

darkangel07760 said:


> I love it! So pretty, thank you for sharing



THank you


----------



## charliefarlie

faintlymacabre said:


> Small, simple stack that I will be wearing a lot from now on!!  Just added the DBTY to my collection today!
> 
> I am a rose gold nut...



Beautiful! Is your DBTY RG? May I ask what size the diamond is? It looks perfect


----------



## karo

faintlymacabre said:
			
		

> Small, simple stack that I will be wearing a lot from now on!!  Just added the DBTY to my collection today!
> 
> I am a rose gold nut...



Love it! My dream stack


----------



## Kathd

faintlymacabre said:


> Small, simple stack that I will be wearing a lot from now on!!  Just added the DBTY to my collection today!
> 
> I am a rose gold nut...



Breathtakingly beautiful!


----------



## faintlymacabre

charliefarlie said:


> Beautiful! Is your DBTY RG? May I ask what size the diamond is? It looks perfect



Yes, it is RG.  It's a .07ct.  Just enough.


----------



## BalenciagaPlaneT

faintlymacabre said:


> Small, simple stack that I will be wearing a lot from now on!!  Just added the DBTY to my collection today!
> 
> I am a rose gold nut...



looovvveee this!


----------



## charliefarlie

faintlymacabre said:


> Yes, it is RG.  It's a .07ct.  Just enough.



Thanks for the info. It's perfect (and the one I have my eye on  )


----------



## j0s1e267

faintlymacabre said:


> Small, simple stack that I will be wearing a lot from now on!! Just added the DBTY to my collection today!
> 
> I am a rose gold nut...


 
It's GORGEOUS!!!!


----------



## BlueLoula

My tiffany locks


----------



## Candice0985

I went a bit crazy with layering today. I layered not only bracelets but necklaces. I normally do one or the other...but I think it worked!





don't mind my dbty necklace it was sitting farther back on my neck and it looks like it's choking me lol


----------



## BPC

faintlymacabre said:


> Small, simple stack that I will be wearing a lot from now on!!  Just added the DBTY to my collection today!
> 
> I am a rose gold nut...



I love this. So simple and elegant. 
Very nicely done.


----------



## kiana904

faintlymacabre said:
			
		

> Small, simple stack that I will be wearing a lot from now on!!  Just added the DBTY to my collection today!
> 
> I am a rose gold nut...



Love this look! What is the length of the dbty? Did you have it shortened? It looks like a perfect fit.


----------



## faintlymacabre

kiana904 said:


> Love this look! What is the length of the dbty? Did you have it shortened? It looks like a perfect fit.



It's sold at a 7" length, which I  had shortened to 6.5".  In the pic, I'm wearing it with the clasp on the second jump ring (other side of the little tag), which takes off even more length.


----------



## akimoto

faintlymacabre said:


> Small, simple stack that I will be wearing a lot from now on!!  Just added the DBTY to my collection today!
> 
> I am a rose gold nut...


----------



## xblackxstarx

omg im such an idiot i have the same bracelet but in yellow gold and i never thought of using that second jump ring to shorten it . i never actually noticed it there lol  thanks



faintlymacabre said:


> It's sold at a 7" length, which I had shortened to 6.5". In the pic, I'm wearing it with the clasp on the second jump ring (other side of the little tag), which takes off even more length.


----------



## XCCX

faintlymacabre said:


> Small, simple stack that I will be wearing a lot from now on!! Just added the DBTY to my collection today!
> 
> I am a rose gold nut...


 
Gorgeous!!! So so so bueatiful!


----------



## XCCX

Candice0985 said:


> I went a bit crazy with layering today. I layered not only bracelets but necklaces. I normally do one or the other...but I think it worked!
> View attachment 1880163
> 
> 
> View attachment 1880164
> 
> don't mind my dbty necklace it was sitting farther back on my neck and it looks like it's choking me lol


 
I always love your stacks.. so delicate and dainty and beuatiful.. do these DBTY bracelets flip alot? I mean when the diamonds turn upside down..?


----------



## etk123

BlueLoula said:


> Today look
> 
> View attachment 1879130


So pretty!!!!


faintlymacabre said:


> Small, simple stack that I will be wearing a lot from now on!!  Just added the DBTY to my collection today!
> 
> I am a rose gold nut...


Beautiful!


BlueLoula said:


> View attachment 1879834
> 
> 
> My tiffany locks


Adorable!


Candice0985 said:


> I went a bit crazy with layering today. I layered not only bracelets but necklaces. I normally do one or the other...but I think it worked!
> View attachment 1880163
> 
> 
> View attachment 1880164
> 
> don't mind my dbty necklace it was sitting farther back on my neck and it looks like it's choking me lol



Perfect stacking!! I want!


----------



## Candice0985

xactreality said:


> I always love your stacks.. so delicate and dainty and beuatiful.. do these DBTY bracelets flip alot? I mean when the diamonds turn upside down..?


thanks xactreality! they're always flipping and turning but they turn back on their own . it doesnt bother me!


----------



## Graphix Chick

@PinkCornbread said:


> View attachment 1869066
> 
> 
> Everyone makes mistakes and I thought I'd share mine.  I will leave mixing materials to everyone else until I can do better. Happy Nightmares=)



I actually think these stacks look fab!! You aren't giving yourself enough credit


----------



## MrsTGreen

My stack for today(including my 1837 square concave band)...
www.i974.phot





obucket.com


----------



## EBMIC

MrsTGreen said:


> My stack for today(including my 1837 square concave band)...
> www.i974.phot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> obucket.com


Beautiful, love this look!


----------



## einseine

10 motif onyx X PG!  Love this layering!


----------



## MrsTGreen

EBMIC said:


> Beautiful, love this look!


 
Thanks


----------



## MrsTGreen

einseine said:


> 10 motif onyx X PG! Love this layering!


 
Gorgeous!!


----------



## einseine

MrsTGreen said:


> Gorgeous!!


 
Thank you!


----------



## axewoman

PT DBTY Aquamarine and PT DBTY Diamond bracelets (both 5 station):


----------



## Lanier

einseine said:


> 10 motif onyx X PG!  Love this layering!



*GORGEOUS!*


----------



## faintlymacabre

einseine said:


> 10 motif onyx X PG!  Love this layering!



No words for this other than... delicious!!


----------



## Candice0985

axewoman said:


> PT DBTY Aquamarine and PT DBTY Diamond bracelets (both 5 station):





einseine said:


> 10 motif onyx X PG!  Love this layering!



gorgeous ladies!!!


----------



## einseine

Lanier said:


> *GORGEOUS!*


 


faintlymacabre said:


> No words for this other than... delicious!!


 


Candice0985 said:


> gorgeous ladies!!!


 
Thanks you!!!


----------



## labelwhore04

My usual stack:


----------



## @PinkCornbread

labelwhore04 said:
			
		

> My usual stack:



Is that a Sweetie I see!??!?!!! I am kicking myself for giving mine away a few years ago;-( it looks soooo perfect paired with your Tiffany! I am replacing it!


----------



## MrsTGreen

labelwhore04 said:


> My usual stack:



Looks great!!


----------



## simpleplan

what i usually wear daily, just 3 bangles and my watch sometimes the heart tag too.


----------



## simpleplan

usually for a night out..


----------



## simpleplan

i pretty much sold all my T&Co silver on ebay except my first Tiffany bracelet and these Good Charma love bracelets


----------



## xblackxstarx

why did i have to see this photo? lol i was just eyeing up the cartier trinity bracelet your wearing on their website debating whether to add it to my wishlist ...... your photo has decided for me ... YES!!!!! 
are the two chains quite thick? i'm curious whether they will be thicker than my dbty yg tiffany bracelet?
would you mind posting more photos of it if you can either alone or layered with different bracelets i just love it !!



TravelBug said:


> Went through a few weeks of 'I want to wear a few dainty bracelets' and here is what I had on, until I got nervous that one (or more) of them would catch on something and break!


----------



## xblackxstarx

candice i love this look of layering the dainty bracelets together rg, yg and wg. in this photo i think you're wearing 5 different bracelets . how many more do you think you could add to this look without ruining it? 



Candice0985 said:


> I already posted pics of the small rose gold "move" bracelet. i'm waiting to receive the white gold larger version which is double the size of the rose gold. i'll repost
> View attachment 1839506
> 
> 
> here's a modelling pic of the larger size I found from their trade catalogue
> View attachment 1839507


----------



## GertrudeMcFuzz

simpleplan said:
			
		

> i pretty much sold all my T&Co silver on ebay except my first Tiffany bracelet and these Good Charma love bracelets



I really love these!  Especially the folded over charm.


----------



## LVoeletters

simpleplan said:


> i pretty much sold all my T&Co silver on ebay except my first Tiffany bracelet and these Good Charma love bracelets


Where did you sell your tiffanys? I wanted to do the same. THe Good Charms are so cool btw!


----------



## xblackxstarx

are you looking to sell gold or silver tiffany pieces
i'm looking to buy gold pieces but looking to sell most of my silver pieces



LVoeletters said:


> Where did you sell your tiffanys? I wanted to do the same. THe Good Charms are so cool btw!


----------



## Candice0985

xblackxstarx said:


> candice i love this look of layering the dainty bracelets together rg, yg and wg. in this photo i think you're wearing 5 different bracelets . how many more do you think you could add to this look without ruining it?


maybe 2 more? I like when some are shorter and some are longer so they don't all bunch together


----------



## LVoeletters

xblackxstarx said:
			
		

> are you looking to sell gold or silver tiffany pieces
> i'm looking to buy gold pieces but looking to sell most of my silver pieces



I'm trying to figure out how to sell most of my silver and a couple of gold. I'm debating if I should spend the money and get my mini heart reattached onto a bracelet to bring it more value now that I think about it


----------



## xblackxstarx

I hate it when they bunch together !! Does the different lengths really help much ?




Candice0985 said:


> maybe 2 more? I like when some are shorter and some are longer so they don't all bunch together


----------



## Candice0985

xblackxstarx said:


> I hate it when they bunch together !! Does the different lengths really help much ?


I think so! I wear my dbty at 7 inches, vca 5 motif at 7.5 and others are in between or 7 or 7.5 inches


----------



## xblackxstarx

Thanks sorry for all the questions but are the VCA 5 motif loser on the wrist than the Tiffany DBTY ? I know the length is different but due to the thickness of the VCA chain I wasn't sure if it made it tighter? X



Candice0985 said:


> I think so! I wear my dbty at 7 inches, vca 5 motif at 7.5 and others are in between or 7 or 7.5 inches


----------



## xblackxstarx

If you can get Tiffany to attaching to a gold chain I'd keep it 
I'm not sure value wise 
I'm curious how much they'd charge you for this 



LVoeletters said:


> I'm trying to figure out how to sell most of my silver and a couple of gold. I'm debating if I should spend the money and get my mini heart reattached onto a bracelet to bring it more value now that I think about it


----------



## cascherping

My current stack:


----------



## Candice0985

xblackxstarx said:


> Thanks sorry for all the questions but are the VCA 5 motif loser on the wrist than the Tiffany DBTY ? I know the length is different but due to the thickness of the VCA chain I wasn't sure if it made it tighter? X


no worries!  my 5 motif sits farther up my wrist even though it's thicker the dbty sits at the base of my wrist (YG) my platinum is a bit looser and sits either on top of my 5 motif or between the YG dbty and my 5 motif....hope this makes sense!?


----------



## xblackxstarx

Yes it makes sense thank you for all your help 



Candice0985 said:


> no worries!  my 5 motif sits farther up my wrist even though it's thicker the dbty sits at the base of my wrist (YG) my platinum is a bit looser and sits either on top of my 5 motif or between the YG dbty and my 5 motif....hope this makes sense!?


----------



## simpleplan

GertrudeMcFuzz said:


> I really love these!  Especially the folded over charm.


lol, i remember when i first saw it online, i was stoked about the folded over charm first and foremost


----------



## simpleplan

LVoeletters said:


> Where did you sell your tiffanys? I wanted to do the same. THe Good Charms are so cool btw!


I just sold them all on EBay..I had about 15 years of accumulated silver and some I only wore a few times. Unfortunately though since gold has gone up, I didn't get the same prices that it would have sold for years ago on EBay. But at least someone's getting good use and liking it..I really want Tiffany gold pieces now


----------



## twitspie

My stack for today


----------



## twitspie

and my ring stack for today too!


----------



## karo

twitspie said:
			
		

> and my ring stack for today too!



Stunning!!! Love your stack!


----------



## twitspie

karo said:


> Stunning!!! Love your stack!



Thank you


----------



## TravelBug

xblackxstarx said:


> why did i have to see this photo? lol i was just eyeing up the cartier trinity bracelet your wearing on their website debating whether to add it to my wishlist ...... your photo has decided for me ... YES!!!!!
> are the two chains quite thick? i'm curious whether they will be thicker than my dbty yg tiffany bracelet?
> would you mind posting more photos of it if you can either alone or layered with different bracelets i just love it !!



Hi there.  No the chains are very thin, thinner than the Tiffany 'LOVE' bracelet and my DBTY bracelet that I am wearing in that picture - not sure if you can tell.  I'd say the longest length is about 6 1/4 inch.


----------



## xblackxstarx

Your right you can tell in the picture it's just hard to believe a chain could be thinner than the DBTY lol I didn't know if it was me
In real life what's your opinion on the piece? Is it worth the £££? Is it quite pretty? And do you think it would work well layered with multiple dainty bracelets like what you have done but more? Any issues wearing it at all?
Sorry for all the questions I'm tempted to buy this piece this month instea of the VCA sweet Alhambra and get the sweet VCA next month
Decisions decisions ...



TravelBug said:


> Hi there.  No the chains are very thin, thinner than the Tiffany 'LOVE' bracelet and my DBTY bracelet that I am wearing in that picture - not sure if you can tell.  I'd say the longest length is about 6 1/4 inch.


----------



## Simpsonyte

My favorite chains


----------



## MrsTGreen

^Gorgeous!!


----------



## @PinkCornbread

Simpsonyte said:
			
		

> My favorite chains



I just got a tassel style bracelet today and this picture just made my day!!!! Thanks for the creativity and I hope mine looks as pretty as yours stacked!


----------



## Dreamerzzz

Simpsonyte said:
			
		

> My favorite chains



Awesome......more so with that bag. Certainly elevated a basic outfit of white top & black pants to another level.


----------



## xblackxstarx

this is my stack 

photo 1 was just taken photo 2 is from other day, same bracelets though
hope you like
i will be adding more as my collection grows


----------



## xblackxstarx

What do you all think of me adding another single DBTY bracelet to my above stack? It would be in RG this time 
Either that or the same open heart bracelet but in RG 
???? Help me decide ????


----------



## BlueLoula

xblackxstarx said:


> this is my stack
> 
> photo 1 was just taken photo 2 is from other day, same bracelets though
> hope you like
> i will be adding more as my collection grows



what is the bracelet u have ?? black and gold ?? 
(not the cartier lol)


----------



## xblackxstarx

It's a Carolina bucci lucky bracelet in 18k gold and silk
My favourite bracelet ever 
There is a thread I started here full of photos of these bracelets they come in so many colours and also rose and white gold
They are £550 each BUT there is a silver version for £150 




BlueLoula said:


> what is the bracelet u have ?? black and gold ??
> (not the cartier lol)


----------



## xblackxstarx

Here is the thread with the photos they are such beautiful bracelets 
You can seed wearing mine with my heart Tiffany tag bracelet in there somewhere 
http://forum.purseblog.com/the-jewe...y-bracelet-quality-post-pics-your-599215.html



BlueLoula said:


> what is the bracelet u have ?? black and gold ??
> (not the cartier lol)


----------



## BlueLoula

xblackxstarx said:
			
		

> It's a Carolina bucci lucky bracelet in 18k gold and silk
> My favourite bracelet ever
> There is a thread I started here full of photos of these bracelets they come in so many colours and also rose and white gold
> They are £550 each BUT there is a silver version for £150



Will search on the web i liked it first time i See ! Wonder if available


----------



## xblackxstarx

There are many sites that sell these
Harrods, net a porter , browns , astley Clarke ...



BlueLoula said:


> Will search on the web i liked it first time i See ! Wonder if available


----------



## GertrudeMcFuzz

xblackxstarx said:
			
		

> What do you all think of me adding another single DBTY bracelet to my above stack? It would be in RG this time
> Either that or the same open heart bracelet but in RG
> ???? Help me decide ????



Dbty, more versatile.


----------



## @PinkCornbread

xblackxstarx said:
			
		

> this is my stack
> 
> photo 1 was just taken photo 2 is from other day, same bracelets though
> hope you like
> i will be adding more as my collection grows



Omg.....I normally don't like Gold but you have just changed that! Your stack is GORGEOUS!!!!!!


----------



## etk123

xblackxstarx said:


> this is my stack
> 
> photo 1 was just taken photo 2 is from other day, same bracelets though
> hope you like
> i will be adding more as my collection grows



I love this. So pretty but still different and a bit edgy. I'd love a Bucci bracelet!


----------



## Dreamerzzz

xblackxstarx said:
			
		

> this is my stack
> 
> photo 1 was just taken photo 2 is from other day, same bracelets though
> hope you like
> i will be adding more as my collection grows



Love your stack! The Bucci bracelet is so 

Another vote for DBTY in RG.


----------



## MrsTGreen

Purchased a new bracelet today. BCBG Generation bracelet(new from Macy's-first bracelet). Thought it looked good with my usual stack. What do you think?
www.i974.photo






bucket.com


----------



## LVoeletters

Tried some ring and bracelet layering with my long Tiffany oval link necklace doubled twice with my dragonfly charm... Don't know what I was trying to accomplish here lol.... And VCA and Cartier thrown in for some good measure.... Diamond rings from jeweler


----------



## JDAVID

Arm candy of the day: Love bracelet, Jennifer Fisher chain cuff, Eddie Borgo rose gold spike bracelet and finally handchain by Jacquie Aiche. Love ring by Sydney Evan.


----------



## Simpsonyte

@PinkCornbread said:


> I just got a tassel style bracelet today and this picture just made my day!!!! Thanks for the creativity and I hope mine looks as pretty as yours stacked!


 Thanks @PinkCornbread! I LOVE my tassel bracelet, and I'm sure you will love yours too! It goes with everything and I find myself wearing it all the time! It's a fun piece


----------



## Simpsonyte

Dreamerzzz said:


> Awesome......more so with that bag. Certainly elevated a basic outfit of white top & black pants to another level.



Thank you Dreamerzzz!


----------



## Simpsonyte

MrsTGreen said:


> ^Gorgeous!!



Thanks MrsTGreen


----------



## TravelBug

xblackxstarx said:


> Your right you can tell in the picture it's just hard to believe a chain could be thinner than the DBTY lol I didn't know if it was me
> In real life what's your opinion on the piece? Is it worth the £££? Is it quite pretty? And do you think it would work well layered with multiple dainty bracelets like what you have done but more? Any issues wearing it at all?
> Sorry for all the questions I'm tempted to buy this piece this month instea of the VCA sweet Alhambra and get the sweet VCA next month
> Decisions decisions ...



Honestly I think it's a bit over-priced for the thin chain but all brand-name jewelry is over-priced.  I chose this over the Alhambra sweet because it was almost 40% cheaper ($1050 vs $1400).  I haven't seen the Alhambra sweet in person so I don't know how they compare.  I'd say though it's a perfect bracelet if you want dainty bracelets and you want to layer.


----------



## xblackxstarx

I'm just wondering if it will look ok layered with my bracelets 
I wear the cartier charity bracelet do you think it would look ok layered with it




TravelBug said:


> Honestly I think it's a bit over-priced for the thin chain but all brand-name jewelry is over-priced.  I chose this over the Alhambra sweet because it was almost 40% cheaper ($1050 vs $1400).  I haven't seen the Alhambra sweet in person so I don't know how they compare.  I'd say though it's a perfect bracelet if you want dainty bracelets and you want to layer.


----------



## @PinkCornbread

BlueLoula said:
			
		

> Et voila !!!



This is not Fair !!! I want the infinity bracelet Soooo bad! THIS STACK IS GORGEOUS!!!!


----------



## @PinkCornbread

It's Friday so I said I'm going to have fun with my stuff today....lol YES IT'S ALOT BUT I LIKE IT LIKE THAT!


----------



## Samia

Simpsonyte said:
			
		

> My favorite chains



Love your stacking and your bag!


----------



## Samia

MrsTGreen said:
			
		

> Purchased a new bracelet today. BCBG Generation bracelet(new from Macy's-first bracelet). Thought it looked good with my usual stack. What do you think?
> www.i974.photobucket.com



Love the layering ladies!


----------



## Samia

LVoeletters said:
			
		

> Tried some ring and bracelet layering with my long Tiffany oval link necklace doubled twice with my dragonfly charm... Don't know what I was trying to accomplish here lol.... And VCA and Cartier thrown in for some good measure.... Diamond rings from jeweler


 wow! Love everything! 




			
				JDAVID said:
			
		

> Arm candy of the day: Love bracelet, Jennifer Fisher chain cuff, Eddie Borgo rose gold spike bracelet and finally handchain by Jacquie Aiche. Love ring by Sydney Evan.


Nice layering! 




			
				BlueLoula said:
			
		

> Et voila !!!


 looks amazing 




			
				@PinkCornbread said:
			
		

> It's Friday so I said I'm going to have fun with my stuff today....lol YES IT'S ALOT BUT I LIKE IT LIKE THAT!


very nice


----------



## einseine

LVoeletters said:


> Tried some ring and bracelet layering with my long Tiffany oval link necklace doubled twice with my dragonfly charm... Don't know what I was trying to accomplish here lol.... And VCA and Cartier thrown in for some good measure.... Diamond rings from jeweler


 
I love your stacking!


----------



## @PinkCornbread

LVoeletters said:
			
		

> Tried some ring and bracelet layering with my long Tiffany oval link necklace doubled twice with my dragonfly charm... Don't know what I was trying to accomplish here lol.... And VCA and Cartier thrown in for some good measure.... Diamond rings from jeweler



WOW YOU HAVE ALL THE GOODIES! VCA, Cartier, Diamonds aaaand Tiffany....I want to be you when I grow up! Lol I LOVE IT ALL!!!!! (and wrapping you necklace as a bracelet was creative-I Will have to try!)


----------



## MrsTGreen

Samia said:


> Love the layering ladies!



Thanks


----------



## MrsTGreen

BlueLoula said:


> Et voila !!!
> 
> View attachment 1891306



Amazing stack!!


----------



## @PinkCornbread

Samia said:
			
		

> wow! Love everything!
> 
> Nice layering!
> 
> looks amazing
> 
> very nice



Thank u Samia


----------



## GertrudeMcFuzz

BlueLoula said:
			
		

> Et voila !!!



Do your p


----------



## BlueLoula

@PinkCornbread said:
			
		

> This is not Fair !!! I want the infinity bracelet Soooo bad! THIS STACK IS GORGEOUS!!!!



Sweetyyyyy its not the love its a gold bracelet cartier style lololololol




			
				@PinkCornbread said:
			
		

> This is not Fair !!! I want the infinity bracelet Soooo bad! THIS STACK IS GORGEOUS!!!!



Cant afford the love lolololololololol
And have so much thg i want to buy that i cant save lolololol




			
				@PinkCornbread said:
			
		

> It's Friday so I said I'm going to have fun with my stuff today....lol YES IT'S ALOT BUT I LIKE IT LIKE THAT!



Ohhhh its saturday here lololololol




			
				MrsTGreen said:
			
		

> Amazing stack!!



Thks a lot  love alllll ur stuffffff !!!




			
				GertrudeMcFuzz said:
			
		

> Do your p



P ??? What is p ?? Lolol


----------



## LVoeletters

@PinkCornbread said:
			
		

> WOW YOU HAVE ALL THE GOODIES! VCA, Cartier, Diamonds aaaand Tiffany....I want to be you when I grow up! Lol I LOVE IT ALL!!!!! (and wrapping you necklace as a bracelet was creative-I Will have to try!)



Awww thanks love!! It's sad that my bee pendant, love, the eternity band and 5 motif were all bought since may... -______- officially banned as of right now! 

But the Tiffany Victoria earrings, frivole earrings, and a Cartier watch keep screaming my name!!! I have Michele caber but as you can see with my taste of bracelets, the watch is too big for it


----------



## BlueLoula

Today  

This is my left hand  




Rg and wg chain bracelet with diamonds 
Rg and wg bangle
Wg cuff


----------



## niseixtenshi

http://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y89/missyukari/IMG_20120930_112952.jpg

Here's my stack for today: LV inclusion (Amarante), Links of London, Citizen


----------



## Candice0985

my stack for today:
2 tiffany dbty's
YG VCA
YG bead bracelet


----------



## BalenciagaPlaneT

Candice0985 said:


> my stack for today:
> 2 tiffany dbty's
> YG VCA
> YG bead bracelet
> View attachment 1895597



love this!  so pretty 

where did you get your yg bead bracelet??  love it!


----------



## Candice0985

BalenciagaPlaneT said:


> love this!  so pretty
> 
> where did you get your yg bead bracelet??  love it!


thanks! just from a local jeweller here in toronto. it's 14k and wasn't too expensive! $500ish I think it cost? the YG is a different tone then the 18k pieces but I still like it


----------



## mjcharisse

Candice0985 said:
			
		

> my stack for today:
> 2 tiffany dbty's
> YG VCA
> YG bead bracelet



This is the very pieces i would like to stack! Very nice


----------



## mjcharisse

mjcharisse said:
			
		

> This is the very pieces i would like to stack! Very nice



These. Sorry


----------



## mjcharisse

mjcharisse said:
			
		

> These. Sorry



Read: these are the very pieces i would like to stack. Very nice!


----------



## BalenciagaPlaneT

Candice0985 said:


> thanks! just from a local jeweller here in toronto. it's 14k and wasn't too expensive! $500ish I think it cost? the YG is a different tone then the 18k pieces but I still like it



i love it!  what a great buy!  is it a lobster closure?


----------



## MrsTGreen

Candice0985 said:


> my stack for today:
> 2 tiffany dbty's
> YG VCA
> YG bead bracelet
> View attachment 1895597



Very beautiful.


----------



## Candice0985

BalenciagaPlaneT said:


> i love it!  what a great buy!  is it a lobster closure?


yes it is!


----------



## Candice0985

MrsTGreen said:


> Very beautiful.


thanks!


----------



## LVoeletters

Candice0985 said:
			
		

> my stack for today:
> 2 tiffany dbty's
> YG VCA
> YG bead bracelet



Omg where did you get the bead bracelet!!!!!!!


----------



## LVoeletters

Candice0985 said:
			
		

> thanks! just from a local jeweller here in toronto. it's 14k and wasn't too expensive! $500ish I think it cost? the YG is a different tone then the 18k pieces but I still like it



Do you have a link??


----------



## LVoeletters

einseine said:
			
		

> I love your stacking!



Thanks!!!


----------



## LVoeletters

Samia said:
			
		

> wow! Love everything!
> 
> Nice layering!
> 
> looks amazing
> 
> very nice



Thanks


----------



## BlueLoula

Candice0985 said:


> my stack for today:
> 2 tiffany dbty's
> YG VCA
> YG bead bracelet
> View attachment 1895597


candice u go girl !!!! luvvv ittt


----------



## kiana904

Candice0985 said:
			
		

> thanks! just from a local jeweller here in toronto. it's 14k and wasn't too expensive! $500ish I think it cost? the YG is a different tone then the 18k pieces but I still like it



Hi Candice,

Can you help recommend a good/ reputable local jeweler in Toronto? Not sure if the ones at the malls like European Jewellers, Marex, Birks are reliable. Have read not so good reviews about some of them online.  

Thinking of having some pieces cleaned & possibly re-use some stones & make a custom piece or two. Haven't really decided yet. 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Candice0985

BlueLoula said:


> candice u go girl !!!! luvvv ittt


thanks blueloula!


----------



## @PinkCornbread

I added the Tiffany infinity bracelet today...hmmm I think I love it


----------



## LVoeletters

^love the pop of blue enamel!


----------



## @PinkCornbread

LVoeletters said:
			
		

> ^love the pop of blue enamel!



THANK YOOOOUUUUU LVoeletters! Lol I just got that today too!


----------



## Dreamerzzz

@PinkCornbread said:
			
		

> I added the Tiffany infinity bracelet today...hmmm I think I love it



Love your eye-catching stack.


----------



## Lola69

@PinkCornbread said:


> View attachment 1899774
> 
> 
> I added the Tiffany infinity bracelet today...hmmm I think I love it



this is a gorgeous stack


----------



## @PinkCornbread

Dreamerzzz said:
			
		

> Love your eye-catching stack.






			
				Lola69 said:
			
		

> this is a gorgeous stack



Aww Thank you both! I am slowly getting the hang of this stacking thing


----------



## BalenciagaPlaneT

@PinkCornbread said:
			
		

> I added the Tiffany infinity bracelet today...hmmm I think I love it



Love that mini bead with the turquoise heart!! I keep coming back to it on tiffany.com...hmm


----------



## @PinkCornbread

BalenciagaPlaneT said:
			
		

> Love that mini bead with the turquoise heart!! I keep coming back to it on tiffany.com...hmm



Omg You have to get it! It's a cute and fun bracelet to wear!!!!! Your going to love it


----------



## BlueLoula

@PinkCornbread said:
			
		

> Omg You have to get it! It's a cute and fun bracelet to wear!!!!! Your going to love it



Omgggg i want somethg blue lololol
I thk today i ll spend my money for the good cause lololol
Rtt mini blue
Beads mini blue !!!! Omgggg i cant wait lolololol 
I transformed my rtt bracelet in charm bracelet may be i ll add the blue box !!!! 

Needdd urgently smthg blue !!! 
I thk am sick lololololol


----------



## @PinkCornbread

BlueLoula said:
			
		

> Omgggg i want somethg blue lololol
> I thk today i ll spend my money for the good cause lololol
> Rtt mini blue
> Beads mini blue !!!! Omgggg i cant wait lolololol
> I transformed my rtt bracelet in charm bracelet may be i ll add the blue box !!!!
> 
> Needdd urgently smthg blue !!!
> I thk am sick lololololol



Oh my goodness You are scaring me-I WANT TO DO THE EXACT SAME THING! I want the blue Tiffany bag, box, cupcake.....I want it all!!!!


----------



## BlueLoula

@PinkCornbread said:
			
		

> Oh my goodness You are scaring me-I WANT TO DO THE EXACT SAME THING! I want the blue Tiffany bag, box, cupcake.....I want it all!!!!



This isss crazyyyy lolololol may be there r some magical thing in tiffany product lolol
U buy one u needdd alll lolol
Wish they do plain wg !!!! 
And 50% discount lololololol 
If i go today i ll manage a discount lolol


----------



## @PinkCornbread

BlueLoula said:
			
		

> This isss crazyyyy lolololol may be there r some magical thing in tiffany product lolol
> U buy one u needdd alll lolol
> Wish they do plain wg !!!!
> And 50% discount lololololol
> If i go today i ll manage a discount lolol



Lol today the store manager came out to introduce herself and thanked me for my loyalty-I was hoping for some sorta discount....AND THEN I WOKE UP! Lol it would be nice tho!


----------



## Blythedor




----------



## @PinkCornbread

*HIGH 5* on both combo's!!!! (I wish I still had my links of london seeing this makes me wanna whip out my card and order one RIGHT NOW!


----------



## Blythedor

@PinkCornbread said:


> *HIGH 5* on both combo's!!!! (I wish I still had my links of london seeing this makes me wanna whip out my card and order one RIGHT NOW!


 
Yeah ! Links of London sweetie bracelet is good for stacking, hope you'll got yours soon


----------



## karo

My stack today


----------



## etk123

karo said:


> My stack today


----------



## BalenciagaPlaneT

love that trinity ring!


----------



## JackieU

im in love with all these stacks!


----------



## JackieU

simpleplan said:


> i pretty much sold all my T&Co silver on ebay except my first Tiffany bracelet and these Good Charma love bracelets


so pretty!


----------



## etk123

Ok this is the first time I've actually had the guts to stack with my Love bracelet. I really adore how they all look together, tonight I will inspect for new scratches on my Love. Hopefully it will be minimal!! Sorry I couldn't get a clear photo no matter how hard I tried.


----------



## karo

etk123 said:


>


Thanks so much etk123!


----------



## designer1

@PinkCornbread said:


> View attachment 1899774
> 
> 
> I added the Tiffany infinity bracelet today...hmmm I think I love it



looks awesome with your skin tone!


----------



## Caz71

Blythedor said:


> My stacking !
> 
> Blythedor, love T&CO bangles. I have to start saving up. Esp the silver with heart lock ones. Beautiful.!


----------



## Blythedor

Caz71 said:


> Blythedor said:
> 
> 
> 
> My stacking !
> 
> Blythedor, love T&CO bangles. I have to start saving up. Esp the silver with heart lock ones. Beautiful.!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you'll got yours soon  I think , if you like silver, Tiffany is the best & forever ^^
Click to expand...


----------



## sammix3

Stacking for the first time.


----------



## Theren

sammix3 said:


> Stacking for the first time.


 
ok maybe Im just living in a hole but who makes those? they are incredible.


----------



## sammix3

Theren said:


> ok maybe Im just living in a hole but who makes those? they are incredible.



Thank you! The silver bracelet is Tiffany's, the black enamel bangle is Hermes and the crystal bangles are Henri Bendel.


----------



## Theren

sammix3 said:


> Thank you! The silver bracelet is Tiffany's, the black enamel bangle is Hermes and the crystal bangles are Henri Bendel.


 The crystal bangles are tdf!!!


----------



## JackieU

etk123 said:


> Ok this is the first time I've actually had the guts to stack with my Love bracelet. I really adore how they all look together, tonight I will inspect for new scratches on my Love. Hopefully it will be minimal!! Sorry I couldn't get a clear photo no matter how hard I tried.


----------



## @PinkCornbread

designer1 said:
			
		

> looks awesome with your skin tone!


Aww thank you so much 



			
				sammix3 said:
			
		

> Stacking for the first time.



Oh my Gawd.......THAT'S SOOOOOO PRETTY!!!!!!


----------



## Cheetokisses




----------



## @PinkCornbread

a++++++++


----------



## Caz71




----------



## BalenciagaPlaneT

Loving my new bead bracelet!


----------



## etk123

Caz71 said:


> View attachment 1906521


These are really cute together!


BalenciagaPlaneT said:


> Loving my new bead bracelet!


Me too! That little bracelet looks so good with everything. Nice to see your gorgeous wedding rings too


----------



## BalenciagaPlaneT

etk123 said:


> Me too! That little bracelet looks so good with everything. Nice to see your gorgeous wedding rings too



had to show the e ring off   especially since my 1st year anniversary is monday!

but yes, loving the mini beads...thinking about the gold one now...oh boy


----------



## sylviaaa

Michael Kors watch, pyramid bangle, Marc by Marc Jacobs bangle.


----------



## Candice0985

sylviaaa said:


> Michael Kors watch, pyramid bangle, Marc by Marc Jacobs bangle.


nice stack! off topic, but where do you live in Canada. i'm in mississauga and it's too cold here to be wearing shorts!


----------



## faintlymacabre

Candice0985 said:


> nice stack! off topic, but where do you live in Canada. i'm in mississauga and it's too cold here to be wearing shorts!



LOL same here in Calgary.  It's SNOWING.


----------



## Myrkur

faintlymacabre said:


> LOL same here in Calgary.  It's SNOWING.



NO WAY. I'm so jealous right now


----------



## Sprinkles&Bling

BalenciagaPlaneT said:


> Loving my new bead bracelet!



The bead bracelet looks really cute, & your wedding set is gorgeous!!!


----------



## Lola69

BalenciagaPlaneT said:


> Loving my new bead bracelet!



Pretty


----------



## Candice0985

faintlymacabre said:


> LOL same here in Calgary.  It's SNOWING.


ahhh noo!!! it's 12 degrees here so not snowing yet  last year we didn't have any snow! it barely dipped below 0 degrees.


----------



## sylviaaa

Candice0985 said:


> nice stack! off topic, but where do you live in Canada. i'm in mississauga and it's too cold here to be wearing shorts!



I'm in Toronto, but this picture was taken back in the summer. I just joined tPf a week or so ago, so I'm recycling old pictures :O


----------



## BlueLoula

Candice0985 said:
			
		

> ahhh noo!!! it's 12 degrees here so not snowing yet  last year we didn't have any snow! it barely dipped below 0 degrees.



Well well here its 24 degrees lol i can go to the beach lol
Yesterday was raining today shinny !! 
No snowwwww


----------



## BlueLoula

Here is mine


----------



## Candice0985

sylviaaa said:


> I'm in Toronto, but this picture was taken back in the summer. I just joined tPf a week or so ago, so I'm recycling old pictures :O


that makes sense  I thought maybe you were on the west coast!


----------



## Sinatra

My Hermes Wide Enamel bracelet, a piece that I purchased in Florence Italy and a narrow Hermes enamel.


----------



## Myrkur

Sinatra said:


> My Hermes Wide Enamel bracelet, a piece that I purchased in Florence Italy and a narrow Hermes enamel.



Love the two on the left!!


----------



## beachy10

My stack today. I am thinking I should exchange the DY cable bracelet and get peridot instead of amethyst. The amethyst looks almost black.

Tiffany beads
Sydney Evan wrap
DY cable two-tone ameythyst cuff
Hermes Cape Cod blue alligator strap


----------



## BalenciagaPlaneT

beachy10 said:


> My stack today. I am thinking I should exchange the DY cable bracelet and get peridot instead of amethyst. The amethyst looks almost black.
> 
> Tiffany beads
> Sydney Evan wrap
> DY cable two-tone ameythyst cuff
> Hermes Cape Cod blue alligator strap



OBSESSED with your watch, never seen a diamond cape cod before, so pretty!!!

(and the peridot DY is gorgeous!  and my birthstone (august)!  Get it!!)


----------



## Caz71

Tiffany and Lovelinks petite charm bracelot.


----------



## bb10lue

I've got a few watch and bracelet stacking photos in my instagram, its too large to upload to the website using my iphone....


----------



## luvmy3girls

Here's a pic of me wearing my 2 DBTY and Helen Ficalora necklaces


----------



## Tygriss

I wore my DY stack today. Each one was a to-me-from-me (funds came out of bonus checks) to commemorate another year in my career field. 

As the price of silver/gold go up, I may be starting a new collection (or moving to a $$$ job!)


----------



## BalenciagaPlaneT

Tygriss said:


> I wore my DY stack today. Each one was a to-me-from-me (funds came out of bonus checks) to commemorate another year in my career field.
> 
> As the price of silver/gold go up, I may be starting a new collection (or moving to a $$$ job!)



DY OVERLOAD!!!

Love it and love the meaning behind them!  your arm looks like an ad


----------



## MrsTGreen

Tygriss said:


> I wore my DY stack today. Each one was a to-me-from-me (funds came out of bonus checks) to commemorate another year in my career field.
> 
> As the price of silver/gold go up, I may be starting a new collection (or moving to a $$$ job!)


 
Fab stack!!


----------



## beth001

How awesome is this display! Congrats to you on your career and your stunning DY Collection.





Tygriss said:


> I wore my DY stack today. Each one was a to-me-from-me (funds came out of bonus checks) to commemorate another year in my career field.
> 
> As the price of silver/gold go up, I may be starting a new collection (or moving to a $$$ job!)


----------



## Tygriss

Aww! *BalenciagaPlaneT*, *MrsTGreen*, *beth001* - Y'all are too sweet! It took a *long* time to build  but I luv it!


----------



## sleepyl0verxgrl

Just got the rose gold chain today  wat u guys think , I like to dress simple so it give it a lil bling n colors &#57605;






N my new collar necklace love it!!


----------



## BreadnGem

sleepyl0verxgrl said:


> View attachment 1915076
> 
> 
> Just got the rose gold chain today  wat u guys think , I like to dress simple so it give it a lil bling n colors &#57605;
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1915076
> 
> 
> N my new collar necklace love it!!



I think it's nice. Love the collar necklace


----------



## mlag724

sleepyl0verxgrl said:


> View attachment 1915076
> 
> 
> Just got the rose gold chain today  wat u guys think , I like to dress simple so it give it a lil bling n colors &#57605;
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1915076
> 
> 
> N my new collar necklace love it!!


 May_  ask details of your beautiful collar and where you purchased it . Thanks in advance._


----------



## americanroyal89

Hi everyone! Mind if i share my new stack? I had the screw bracelet before and today i just received these two chains. I wanted something like a dbty...minus the diamond haha.

What do you all think?


----------



## axewoman

My TCO Bezels:


----------



## etk123

axewoman said:


> My TCO Bezels:



Love the whole stack!


----------



## bkforbes

Is that the Cartier screw? I love it!


----------



## bkforbes

americanroyal89 said:
			
		

> Hi everyone! Mind if i share my new stack? I had the screw bracelet before and today i just received these two chains. I wanted something like a dbty...minus the diamond haha.
> 
> What do you all think?



Is that the Cartier screw? I love it!


----------



## BalenciagaPlaneT

axewoman said:


> My TCO Bezels:



Love them!!!!  do you have the stats on them?


----------



## Tygriss

americanroyal89 said:
			
		

> Hi everyone! Mind if i share my new stack? I had the screw bracelet before and today i just received these two chains. I wanted something like a dbty...minus the diamond haha.
> 
> What do you all think?



The screw bracelet looks amazing!! It looks great with the two delicate chains. Congratulations again!  (Did this one fit better??)


----------



## americanroyal89

bkforbes said:
			
		

> Is that the Cartier screw? I love it!



Thank you! And no it isn't Cartier, I was inspired by the concept of the Cartier 24/7 bracelet but I really didn't want a bangle. So I contacted a jeweler who does custom work all online. He made the two smaller chains too


----------



## americanroyal89

Tygriss said:
			
		

> The screw bracelet looks amazing!! It looks great with the two delicate chains. Congratulations again!  (Did this one fit better??)



Thank you!! And yes this one fit perfectly


----------



## axewoman

BalenciagaPlaneT said:


> Love them!!!!  do you have the stats on them?



Heart: .73
Round: .46
Princess: .39


----------



## BlueLoula

2 dbty style necklaces and 1 metro heart  i liked the effect !! 
This was my today !!


----------



## LVoeletters

axewoman said:
			
		

> My TCO Bezels:



Omg I'm dying its breath takenly gorgeous!


----------



## LVoeletters

BlueLoula said:
			
		

> Here is mine



Love this combo!


----------



## ririan

BlueLoula said:


> 2 dbty style necklaces and 1 metro heart  i liked the effect !!
> This was my today !!
> 
> View attachment 1918509



Very dainty looking!


----------



## BlueLoula

LVoeletters said:
			
		

> Love this combo!



My favorite actually i loved those dbty so easy to layer with everythg  




			
				ririan said:
			
		

> Very dainty looking!



Yeahh this is what i liked about it


----------



## twitspie

My bracelets from yesterday...


----------



## BlueLoula

My today


----------



## MrsCamilla

Stacking my mini bead with my new 1837 Circle Rubedo bracelet


----------



## MrsTGreen

BlueLoula said:


> My today
> 
> View attachment 1919231



Gorgeous as always!!


----------



## MrsTGreen

MrsCamilla said:


> Stacking my mini bead with my new 1837 Circle Rubedo bracelet
> 
> View attachment 1919647
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1919648



Looks great!! Love your new bracelet


----------



## @PinkCornbread

MrsCamilla said:
			
		

> Stacking my mini bead with my new 1837 Circle Rubedo bracelet



Omg thank you for posting this picture!!!! I have been wanting to see it modeled for size comparison! It's gorgeous! I want one now


----------



## MrsCamilla

MrsTGreen said:
			
		

> Looks great!! Love your new bracelet



Thanks


----------



## MrsCamilla

@PinkCornbread said:
			
		

> Omg thank you for posting this picture!!!! I have been wanting to see it modeled for size comparison! It's gorgeous! I want one now



Glad I could enable someone else  I got the small, wondering if I should've tried the medium...

To my surprise the RTT Rubedo bracelet was beautiful. I don't like hearts but I may have to splurge on the SS version.


----------



## @PinkCornbread

MrsCamilla said:
			
		

> Glad I could enable someone else  I got the small, wondering if I should've tried the medium...
> 
> To my surprise the RTT Rubedo bracelet was beautiful. I don't like hearts but I may have to splurge on the SS version.



I guess I am going to have to make that drive again and go check it out-I think that little splash of Rubedo looks gorgeous layered with silver or wg. I didn't know they came in different sizes-that's good to know! Thank you again MrsCamilla


----------



## twitspie

MrsCamilla said:


> Stacking my mini bead with my new 1837 Circle Rubedo bracelet
> 
> View attachment 1919647
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1919648



I love your new bracelet!


----------



## MrsCamilla

twitspie said:
			
		

> I love your new bracelet!



Thank you - I love how light it feels on


----------



## xblackxstarx

omg please tell me they offer this in all rose gold???? i would buy it right away in all rose or yellow gold!! http://www.tiffany.com/Shopping/Ite...params=s+5-p+1-c+622067-r+-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+


----------



## MrsCamilla

xblackxstarx said:
			
		

> omg please tell me they offer this in all rose gold???? i would buy it right away in all rose or yellow gold!! http://www.tiffany.com/Shopping/Item.aspx?fromGrid=1&sku=GRP06341&mcat=148204&cid=622067&search_params=s+5-p+1-c+622067-r+-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+



It's beyond beautiful in person. The only pieces I saw in all Rubedo were the cuff bracelets. It's a new piece so hopefully they'll make it in R/YG.


----------



## twitspie

MrsCamilla said:


> Thank you - I love how light it feels on



Can I ask does the circle stay on top or does it fall to the bottom?


----------



## MrsCamilla

twitspie said:
			
		

> Can I ask does the circle stay on top or does it fall to the bottom?



If my hand is upright, they don't touch since they're different sizes. The two bracelets overlap when my hand is facing down. Hope I've answered your question, if not, let me know.


----------



## BlueLoula

MrsCamilla said:
			
		

> If my hand is upright, they don't touch since they're different sizes. The two bracelets overlap when my hand is facing down. Hope I've answered your question, if not, let me know.



I thk i might have to check my store !! I love this bracelet but strangly i loved the ss version and the rubedo rtt heart !! 
Might have to add to my collection !!!


----------



## twitspie

MrsCamilla said:


> If my hand is upright, they don't touch since they're different sizes. The two bracelets overlap when my hand is facing down. Hope I've answered your question, if not, let me know.
> 
> View attachment 1919728
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1919729



Perfect!thank you so much for the photo too!  I have the bead bracelet too and love the circle one


----------



## GertrudeMcFuzz

BlueLoula said:
			
		

> My today



What mm size are the large beads?  I want to get an onyx bead bracelet, but I can't decide on size.


----------



## Golden Touch

These are my "every day" standard stacks. 

Left: Very old (much loved, sentimental, you can't kill me) TAG, a gold bracelet & a nomination charm bracelet about my Dad. 

Right: 2 x handmade gold bangles (made from my old broken bits, odd ear rings etc over the years)


----------



## Golden Touch




----------



## kath2

Can I ask who made your bangles? They're gorgeous, classic pieces!


----------



## Golden Touch

kath2 said:
			
		

> Can I ask who made your bangles? They're gorgeous, classic pieces!



I have had them both made at local jewellers. I have just taken in some "scrap" gold & they melted it down & made them. One is about 6 years old the other about 3 years years old. Both cost approx $200 AU in labor to make. They are both approx 45 - 50g of hold so quite heavy. 
I love the sound of them banging together!
If I had to buy them they would be about $3500 each &#128563;


----------



## Samia

BlueLoula said:


> My today


Love the white and silver combo, looks so fresh!


MrsCamilla said:


> Stacking my mini bead with my new 1837 Circle Rubedo bracelet


Love your stacking!


----------



## Samia

Golden Touch said:


> View attachment 1919945


You have some great pieces there! I am huge Tag watch fan and I love your two tone watch


----------



## cwt84130

Beautiful gold bangles! May I ask if they have any closure? You just slide them on or have to open something to wear them?


----------



## karo

Love all of the jewelry you're wearing! The two-tone bracelet is lovely and the two gold ones look fab together.


----------



## Golden Touch

cwt84130 said:
			
		

> Beautiful gold bangles! May I ask if they have any closure? You just slide them on or have to open something to wear them?



They are just slip on bangles. Jewellers have bangle sizing rings just the same as ring sizing rings.


----------



## Golden Touch

karo said:
			
		

> Love all of the jewelry you're wearing! The two-tone bracelet is lovely and the two gold ones look fab together.



Thank you &#128515;


----------



## Harper Quinn

My stack of the day. I feel rather elated about my new bracelet


----------



## @PinkCornbread

Tiffany layering and stacking


----------



## NurseAnn




----------



## K.Doll

Your stack is so cute, i love the bow.


----------



## einseine

My two-year-old WG Love and NEW Perlee stack!!!  Love WG & PG combo!  And the VCA combo, too!


----------



## twitspie

einseine said:


> My two-year-old WG Love and NEW Perlee stack!!!  Love WG & PG combo!  And the VCA combo, too!



Stunning!


----------



## einseine

twitspie said:


> Stunning!


 
Thanks twitspie!!!


----------



## Golden Touch

einseine said:
			
		

> My two-year-old WG Love and NEW Perlee stack!!!  Love WG & PG combo!  And the VCA combo, too!



Oh..... I love, love, love this! Beautiful!


----------



## einseine

Golden Touch said:


> Oh..... I love, love, love this! Beautiful!


 
Thanks! Golden Touch!


----------



## MrSchmidtsWife

My stack today 
Gucci watch
Fossil Chain 
Links of London
David Yurman


----------



## mlag724

MrSchmidtsWife said:


> My stack today
> Gucci watch
> Fossil Chain
> Links of London
> David Yurman
> View attachment 1929516


 Beautiful Stack


----------



## amelie689

einseine said:
			
		

> My two-year-old WG Love and NEW Perlee stack!!!  Love WG & PG combo!  And the VCA combo, too!



Love your stack!!!! Sooo gorgeous!!! i love your pave ring too.. Pls share where u got it, if you don't mind..


----------



## einseine

amelie689 said:


> Love your stack!!!! Sooo gorgeous!!! i love your pave ring too.. Pls share where u got it, if you don't mind..


 
Thanks!  I bought the pave ring in Italy!  It's an Italian jewelry brand (I forgot the name...sorry!).


----------



## Lovefour

einseine said:


> My two-year-old WG Love and NEW Perlee stack!!!  Love WG & PG combo!  And the VCA combo, too!



Sooo Beautiful! Congrats


----------



## prplhrt21

einseine said:


> Thanks!  I bought the pave ring in Italy!  It's an Italian jewelry brand (I forgot the name...sorry!).



I think it's chimento, I have the same one...And interestingly enough I wear it on the same hand/finger..just wish I had your beautiful bracelets and watch!!


----------



## einseine

Lovefour said:


> Sooo Beautiful! Congrats


 
Thanks Lovefour!



prplhrt21 said:


> I think it's chimento, I have the same one...And interestingly enough I wear it on the same hand/finger..just wish I had your beautiful bracelets and watch!!


 
Hi prplhrt! Wow! Your ring is beautiful! Mine is not the same as yours. I don't remember the name, but I know it's not chimento. Probably, Cleopatra???


----------



## prplhrt21

einseine said:


> Thanks Lovefour!
> 
> 
> 
> Hi prplhrt! Wow! Your ring is beautiful! Mine is not the same as yours. I don't remember the name, but I know it's not chimento. Probably, Cleopatra???



Oh so pretty inside!!


----------



## TechPrincess

My other RG love is in for repairs (the stopper came off grr) and I have asked The Hubs for a tank watch for Christmas.


----------



## einseine

prplhrt21 said:


> Oh so pretty inside!!


 
Yes, love the message! Oh, the brand name might have been Pandra... But, I'm not still sure...


----------



## amelie689

einseine said:
			
		

> Thanks!  I bought the pave ring in Italy!  It's an Italian jewelry brand (I forgot the name...sorry!).



Thats ok.. Love the message on the inside of the ring too!!!!


----------



## Blythedor




----------



## JDAVID

einseine said:


> My two-year-old WG Love and NEW Perlee stack!!!  Love WG & PG combo!  And the VCA combo, too!


Wow!!! Stunning!


----------



## MrsTGreen

einseine said:


> My two-year-old WG Love and NEW Perlee stack!!!  Love WG & PG combo!  And the VCA combo, too!



Gorgeous stacks!


----------



## MrsTGreen

Blythedor said:


> View attachment 1931097



Beautiful!


----------



## Blythedor

MrsTGreen said:


> Beautiful!


 
Thank you so much


----------



## Cullinan

einseine said:


> My two-year-old WG Love and NEW Perlee stack!!!  Love WG & PG combo!  And the VCA combo, too!



I love your yellow diamond ring - is that a RH ring or your engagement ring?

I'm dying for a yellow diamond ring myself!

The stacking looks great too!!


----------



## einseine

JDAVID said:


> Wow!!! Stunning!


 
Thanks JDAVID!



MrsTGreen said:


> Gorgeous stacks!


 
Thanks MrsTGreen!



amelie689 said:


> Thats ok.. Love the message on the inside of the ring too!!!!


 
Very romantic ring, isn't it? But, I purchased it myself! hehe



Cullinan said:


> I love your yellow diamond ring - is that a RH ring or your engagement ring?
> 
> I'm dying for a yellow diamond ring myself!
> 
> The stacking looks great too!!


 
Thanks Cullinan! The yellow diamond ring is Tiffany's Soleste. I wear it on both hands. My e-ring is Tiffany Classic Solitiare. Love both rings!


----------



## Cullinan

einseine said:


> Thanks JDAVID!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks MrsTGreen!
> 
> 
> 
> Very romantic ring, isn't it? But, I purchased it myself! hehe
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Cullinan! The yellow diamond ring is Tiffany's Soleste. I wear it on both hands. My e-ring is Tiffany Classic Solitiare. Love both rings!



I'll check out the prices of Tiffany's yellow diamonds as yours is perfect!!!


----------



## Cullinan

einseine said:


> Thanks JDAVID!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks MrsTGreen!
> 
> 
> 
> Very romantic ring, isn't it? But, I purchased it myself! hehe
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Cullinan! The yellow diamond ring is Tiffany's Soleste. I wear it on both hands. My e-ring is Tiffany Classic Solitiare. Love both rings!



All these kind messages about my health but I'm still determined to get my Yellow diamond..


----------



## kath2

Cullinan, how will you pay for it? I know you said in another thread that you maxed out another card.


----------



## outlawtw

This thread is AWESOME.  I'm so glad I found it! Everyone's stacks are gorgeous!  Here's my usual stack.  Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## phillj12

outlawtw said:
			
		

> This thread is AWESOME.  I'm so glad I found it! Everyone's stacks are gorgeous!  Here's my usual stack.  Thanks for letting me share!



Which size is the one with the links? I wear  almost the same-the pearl one, the hook one an then a plain one that's the thicker style! Love them, so classic!


----------



## outlawtw

phillj12 said:
			
		

> Which size is the one with the links? I wear  almost the same-the pearl one, the hook one an then a plain one that's the thicker style! Love them, so classic!



It's either medium or large.  Medium, I think?  
Thanks, I really like a classic look, too!  What does your thicker bracelet look like?  I sometimes wear a 7mm with garnet end caps with the 2 pearl 5mms.


----------



## dmlkw0102

this is what i wore today!
shamballa jewels bracelet with diamond pave ball, and a bottega veneta bracelet!




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## mlag724

outlawtw said:


> This thread is AWESOME. I'm so glad I found it! Everyone's stacks are gorgeous! Here's my usual stack. Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> View attachment 1933893


----------



## outlawtw

Saturday afternoon stacking


----------



## mlag724

outlawtw said:


> Saturday afternoon stacking
> 
> View attachment 1934338


----------



## bb10lue

Mines....


----------



## outlawtw

mlag724 said:
			
		

>



Thank you, mlag724!  You are so kind


----------



## a5138

bb10lue said:


> Mines....
> 
> View attachment 1934556
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1934557



Love the colors 

Great inspiration everyone!


----------



## darkangel07760

Anyone stack vca mop with a love?


----------



## Candice0985

darkangel07760 said:


> Anyone stack vca mop with a love?


I think khol mascara does. she put pictures up a while ago!


----------



## Candice0985

Today's stack!
Miss Mimi "move"
Tiffany platinum dbty
Tiffany silver tsavorite
roberto coin dbty in YG


----------



## Cullinan

einseine said:


> Thanks JDAVID!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks MrsTGreen!
> 
> 
> 
> Very romantic ring, isn't it? But, I purchased it myself! hehe
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Cullinan! The yellow diamond ring is Tiffany's Soleste. I wear it on both hands. My e-ring is Tiffany Classic Solitiare. Love both rings!



I can't afford a Tiffany Yellow Diamond, but somebody suggested eBay and there are loads that are very reasonably priced...so my dream might come true after all!


----------



## Junkenpo

Today's stack... Hermes Alma in barenia with RG carnelian vca sweet heart.


----------



## einseine

darkangel07760 said:


> Anyone stack vca mop with a love?


 
You mean sweet + Love combo???

http://forum.purseblog.com/the-jewe...ca-perlee-bracelet-686277-6.html#post19194065

I think LoveLetters has 5-motif MOP and Love.


----------



## Junkenpo

darkangel07760 said:


> Anyone stack vca mop with a love?



Not my photo - there is a watermark that says unique queen on the pic, and I think it was in vernislover's thread a few years back, but it is my favorite pic of sweet/love stacks and is originally what inspired me to purchase my sweets and tempted me to look at the love bracelets.


----------



## Cullinan

Junkenpo said:


> Not my photo - there is a watermark that says unique queen on the pic, and I think it was in vernislover's thread a few years back, but it is my favorite pic of sweet/love stacks and is originally what inspired me to purchase my sweets and tempted me to look at the love bracelets.




The contrast between the delicate VCA bracelets and ring with the Love bangles is gorgeous!

You have a great collection stacked there!!!


----------



## Caz71

Junkenpo said:


> Today's stack... Hermes Alma in barenia with RG carnelian vca sweet heart.



vca heart is so cute!


----------



## amrx87

My stacks! On my left middle finger im wearing silver and diamond stackers, and on my right wrist im wearing the thoroughbred watch and a silver toggle bracelet with gold accents. Can you tell im a yurman girl?!


----------



## BalenciagaPlaneT

amrx87 said:


> My stacks! On my left middle finger im wearing silver and diamond stackers, and on my right wrist im wearing the thoroughbred watch and a silver toggle bracelet with gold accents. Can you tell im a yurman girl?!



love!  those stacking rings are so cute


----------



## Caz71

I love stacking rings. Very cool.


----------



## ratrat

My recent stack pic...

Cartier wedding/eternity ring with princess setting in platinum 
Cartier Love WG 
Hermes CDC with phw


----------



## charliefarlie

Gorgeous Ratty!


----------



## ratrat

charliefarlie said:


> Gorgeous Ratty!



awww nice to bump into you CF, how have you been doing???  Would love to catch up somewhere sometime again soon??  Take care


----------



## EpiFanatic

Left hand - my white swatch bracelet, my bead bracelet from my daughter's 7th birthday beading party, my Rolex and my rings.  

Right hand - my black swatch bracelet after my daughter returned it to me because it wasn't her style (she's seven but was really into black for a while) and my black LV inclusion ring.


----------



## bekstar1

Love those Swatch Bracelets EPI - So colourful!


----------



## @PinkCornbread

My cute pink bracelet I ordered layered with Tiffany


----------



## Golden Touch

I just picked these up from the post office & I love them (apparently they have been sitting there since 19/10!)  They make a very nice sound. 

They are by LA LA ROCKS in the UK. One is grey agate & the other rock crystal. The gold bead is 9ct (I can't wear plated). I think I will be wanting more.... 

Aquamarine next on the list I think


----------



## sammix3

Golden Touch said:


> I just picked these up from the post office & I love them (apparently they have been sitting there since 19/10!)  They make a very nice sound.
> 
> They are by LA LA ROCKS in the UK. One is grey agate & the other rock crystal. The gold bead is 9ct (I can't wear plated). I think I will be wanting more....
> 
> Aquamarine next on the list I think
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1938010



OMG so cute!!


----------



## EpiFanatic

bekstar1 said:
			
		

> Love those Swatch Bracelets EPI - So colourful!



Thanks Bekstar1. I have them in every color.  I love how fun they are.  You inspired me to wear another one today.  The beaded piece is another hand me down from my daughter.  LOL!!  It's hard or me to take bracelets seriously.  I beat them up so bad I can't wear anything expensive.


----------



## Theren

EpiFanatic said:


> Thanks Bekstar1. I have them in every color. I love how fun they are. You inspired me to wear another one today. The beaded piece is another hand me down from my daughter. LOL!! It's hard or me to take bracelets seriously. I beat them up so bad I can't wear anything expensive.


 
I dont usually wear bracelets for that specific reason... those are soo cute though and I love that wrap around watch!


----------



## Myrkur

Junkenpo said:


> Not my photo - there is a watermark that says unique queen on the pic, and I think it was in vernislover's thread a few years back, but it is my favorite pic of sweet/love stacks and is originally what inspired me to purchase my sweets and tempted me to look at the love bracelets.



Omg love this stack!


----------



## darkangel07760

@PinkCornbread said:


> View attachment 1937918
> 
> 
> My cute pink bracelet I ordered layered with Tiffany


 
omg so cute!  love this stack


----------



## Samia

ratrat said:
			
		

> My recent stack pic...
> 
> Cartier wedding/eternity ring with princess setting in platinum
> Cartier Love WG
> Hermes CDC with phw



This looks perfect!


----------



## SN19

This is my normal stack, minus the nike fuel band.  I wear my nike fuel band on my left arm unless im wearing a watch that day.. which I am..


----------



## Branda

Here's my stack for today


----------



## XCCX

Some very simple stacks...


----------



## kiana904

xactreality said:
			
		

> Some very simple stacks...



These look great!!!  I was thinking of how/ what to layer my love ring with & your post gave me an idea. However, my love ring is in RG. Wonder if it will look good with either YG or WG rings?? Pls shed some advise, ladies. Thanks!


----------



## Candice0985

today's stack: a bunch of bezel bracelets
Tiffany Tsavorite dbty
Tiffany dbty in platinum
miss mimi "move" in white gold


----------



## karo

xactreality said:
			
		

> Some very simple stacks...



Love your stacks!!!


----------



## @PinkCornbread

darkangel07760 said:
			
		

> omg so cute!  love this stack



Oh wow Thank you Darkangel07760! Lol if you like it then I'm doing something right! Lol I love your style


----------



## LVoeletters

Idk if these go together.... Both are Tiffany of course! The garden bee is yellow gold and white gold, and the heart is rose gold with a silver chain lol... Repping all the metals here! Mixed metals on my hands too.. Always have my cartier RG love and I had my diamond yg ring and my etoile diamond ring, and then my little Tiffany bracelet on the other hand... My pieces are very delicate so normally they allow me to be all over the place while still being understated. However what are your feelings on this necklace combo??


----------



## Golden Touch

LVoeletters said:
			
		

> Idk if these go together.... Both are Tiffany of course! The garden bee is yellow gold and white gold, and the heart is rose gold with a silver chain lol... Repping all the metals here! Mixed metals on my hands too.. Always have my cartier RG love and I had my diamond yg ring and my etoile diamond ring, and then my little Tiffany bracelet on the other hand... My pieces are very delicate so normally they allow me to be all over the place while still being understated. However what are your feelings on this necklace combo??



I think it looks "lovebee"!


----------



## BalenciagaPlaneT

LVoeletters said:
			
		

> Idk if these go together.... Both are Tiffany of course! The garden bee is yellow gold and white gold, and the heart is rose gold with a silver chain lol... Repping all the metals here! Mixed metals on my hands too.. Always have my cartier RG love and I had my diamond yg ring and my etoile diamond ring, and then my little Tiffany bracelet on the other hand... My pieces are very delicate so normally they allow me to be all over the place while still being understated. However what are your feelings on this necklace combo??



I love it!!!


----------



## cupcake34

> Idk if these go together.... Both are Tiffany of course! The garden bee is yellow gold and white gold, and the heart is rose gold with a silver chain lol... Repping all the metals here! Mixed metals on my hands too.. Always have my cartier RG love and I had my diamond yg ring and my etoile diamond ring, and then my little Tiffany bracelet on the other hand... My pieces are very delicate so normally they allow me to be all over the place while still being understated. However what are your feelings on this necklace combo??



I think it looks perfect! Love it!


----------



## BoobooCess

My everyday stacks : goody old Tag Heur, LV Luck It and Keep It bracelets


----------



## bagladyseattle

Loving all your collection.  Trinity bracelet and sweet MOP are so cute.

Does your LOVE get more scratch when layering against your Rolex?




xactreality said:


> Some very simple stacks...


----------



## bagladyseattle

Candice0985 said:


> today's stack: a bunch of bezel bracelets
> Tiffany Tsavorite dbty
> Tiffany dbty in platinum
> miss mimi "move" in white gold
> View attachment 1940710




Very lovely and dainty stack.  I love it!  Do you by any chance know your width of your chain for dbty?  1 mm?


----------



## Candice0985

bagladyseattle said:


> Very lovely and dainty stack.  I love it!  Do you by any chance know your width of your chain for dbty?  1 mm?



I would say about that, but I don't know for sure


----------



## tiffanystar

@PinkCornbread said:


> Oh wow Thank you Darkangel07760! Lol if you like it then I'm doing something right! Lol I love your style



Can I add I love your stack too. The pink bracelet looks great. Can I ask where's it from?

This thread is fabulous.


----------



## Lanier

My stack today!


----------



## aimeng

My stack today!


----------



## LVoeletters

aimeng said:
			
		

> My stack today!



Too darling! Is that the XL daisy key or the mini?


----------



## aimeng

LVoeletters said:


> Too darling! Is that the XL daisy key or the mini?



Thank you!They are mini bow necklace and mini daisy key.The chain for the daisy is 18'', and I believe the bow chain is16"


----------



## @PinkCornbread

tiffanystar said:
			
		

> Can I add I love your stack too. The pink bracelet looks great. Can I ask where's it from?
> 
> This thread is fabulous.



Aww THANKYOU tiffanystar the Pink bracelet is by a brand called OpsObject. Here are more pics for you 




The heart on it is rather big (but fun) This is it next to my extra large RTT bracelet


----------



## merekat703

My bracelet stacks


----------



## Junkenpo

Today's stack.

VCA onyx/yg
Hermes mini Chaine hobby horses
Giani Bernini Swarovski/24k over sterling


----------



## cung

Junkenpo said:
			
		

> Not my photo - there is a watermark that says unique queen on the pic, and I think it was in vernislover's thread a few years back, but it is my favorite pic of sweet/love stacks and is originally what inspired me to purchase my sweets and tempted me to look at the love bracelets.



OMG, it's so gorj. I am not a fan of VCA but this stack is so amazing. Never see such a nice stack of love bangles and vca. LOVE IT.


----------



## Samia

My stack today


----------



## karo

Samia said:


> My stack today



Oh wow! Great stacks! Your love rings look great together, could you post a pic just of them - that's a look I want my DH to get used too


----------



## Candice0985

Samia said:


> My stack today



nice stack samia! i'm craving a tahitian pearl by the yard bracelet


----------



## tiffanystar

@PinkCornbread said:


> Aww THANKYOU tiffanystar the Pink bracelet is by a brand called OpsObject. Here are more pics for you
> 
> View attachment 1945711
> 
> 
> The heart on it is rather big (but fun) This is it next to my extra large RTT bracelet



Thankyou for posting this.


----------



## Samia

karo said:


> Oh wow! Great stacks! Your love rings look great together, could you post a pic just of them - that's a look I want my DH to get used too


 Thanks and LOL!! here is the pic for you


----------



## Samia

Candice0985 said:


> nice stack samia! i'm craving a tahitian pearl by the yard bracelet


Thanks!! and I am craving a dbty like yours


----------



## karo

Samia said:
			
		

> Thanks and LOL!! here is the pic for you



Thanks so much! I really live these two rings together!


----------



## Candice0985

Samia said:


> Thanks!! and I am craving a dbty like yours



haha we always want what we currently do not own


----------



## Samia

Candice0985 said:


> haha we always want what we currently do not own


True!! actually my list is getting pretty long, too bad my bank account doesn't understand that


----------



## Candice0985

Samia said:


> True!! actually my list is getting pretty long, too bad my bank account doesn't understand that



your bank account should talk to my bank account. they have a lot in common 

I just bought a YG yellow citrine tiffany sparkler ring from a PF'er so i'm banned for a while


----------



## EpiFanatic

Can I share this even if it is not technically a stack?  My daughter would love to know her hello kitty ring will be seen by tpf'ers.


----------



## kath2

Adorable! Tell her we all love her ring, especially those of us who'd spend our allowance on Hello Kitty erasers and stickers long, long ago...


----------



## Junkenpo

and for some of us, long long ago actually mean this past weekend...lol.  I love having a Sanrio store on island.


----------



## XCCX

Candice0985 said:


> your bank account should talk to my bank account. they have a lot in common
> 
> I just bought a YG yellow citrine tiffany sparkler ring from a PF'er so i'm banned for a while



Oh! Did you show us??? Did I miss it???


----------



## EpiFanatic

kath2 said:
			
		

> Adorable! Tell her we all love her ring, especially those of us who'd spend our allowance on Hello Kitty erasers and stickers long, long ago...



Thank you! I will definitely tell her.  I almost left it at the office and remembered just as I was leaving.  She would have been so upset at me.


----------



## EpiFanatic

Junkenpo said:
			
		

> and for some of us, long long ago actually mean this past weekend...lol.  I love having a Sanrio store on island.



True!!  I can't help buying something any time I'm in a Sanrio store!  The hilarious thing is that the rings came from a Sanrio vending machine in Tokyo!!  How exclusive huh??


----------



## Candice0985

xactreality said:


> Oh! Did you show us??? Did I miss it???



I haven't received it yet, but I will when I get it back from being sized


----------



## purse collector

My stack :0)


----------



## XCCX

Candice0985 said:


> I haven't received it yet, but I will when I get it back from being sized



Can't wait!


----------



## tiffanystar

purse collector said:


> My stack :0)
> 
> 
> View attachment 1948515
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1948516




Beautiful unique bracelets.


----------



## Candice0985

xactreality said:


> Can't wait!



me either! i've wanted the gold version of this ring forever! but it always got pushed back on my wish list


----------



## Lanier

purse collector said:


> My stack :0)
> 
> 
> View attachment 1948515
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1948516



Your bracelets are stunning!


----------



## intrigue

I love everybody's stacks!

This is mine today....


----------



## purse collector

tiffanystar said:


> Beautiful unique bracelets.





Lanier said:


> Your bracelets are stunning!



Thanks so much!


----------



## bulletproofsoul

So much inspiration in this thread. 

Here are mine today (left and right arm):


----------



## darkangel07760

bulletproofsoul said:


> So much inspiration in this thread.
> 
> Here are mine today (left and right arm):



Oh!!!  I love it ))


----------



## darkangel07760

Sorry for the fuzzy pic, here is my Trollbead stack from the other day:


----------



## rania1981

So glad i found this thread...you ladies rock the stacked look! Here is my basic go to stack, baguette diamond bracelet with my dior watch...i usually stack on more depending on the outfit of the day


----------



## mlag724

rania1981 said:


> So glad i found this thread...you ladies rock the stacked look! Here is my basic go to stack, baguette diamond bracelet with my dior watch...i usually stack on more depending on the outfit of the day



Looking forward to seeing more of your stacks.


----------



## frumoasa

bb10lue said:


> Mines....
> 
> View attachment 1934556
> 
> 
> View attachment 1934557




Love these! Also, where is your purse from? It's so pretty!


----------



## bb10lue

frumoasa said:


> Love these! Also, where is your purse from? It's so pretty!


Its Louis Vuitton Seasonal tri-colour Epi petit noe.


----------



## phillj12

rania1981 said:
			
		

> So glad i found this thread...you ladies rock the stacked look! Here is my basic go to stack, baguette diamond bracelet with my dior watch...i usually stack on more depending on the outfit of the day



Gorgeous! Baguette bracelet is stunning!


----------



## Ginger Tea

rania1981 said:
			
		

> So glad i found this thread...you ladies rock the stacked look! Here is my basic go to stack, baguette diamond bracelet with my dior watch...i usually stack on more depending on the outfit of the day



Very nice indeed!


----------



## Ginger Tea

bulletproofsoul said:
			
		

> So much inspiration in this thread.
> 
> Here are mine today (left and right arm):



Love the J12.


----------



## 19flowers

my Yurman stacks -- left arm & right arm...


----------



## BalenciagaPlaneT

19flowers said:


> my Yurman stacks -- left arm & right arm...



whoa that s a lot of cables!

is the red cable classic garnet?  looovvve it


----------



## TechPrincess

Today's stack .. sorry its dark in my office today and then I turned the flash on and the pci looked worse LOL


----------



## 19flowers

BalenciagaPlaneT said:


> whoa that s a lot of cables!
> 
> is the red cable classic garnet?  looovvve it



yes, it's garnet -- it was my first DY cable and is also my birthstone.


----------



## Tygriss

19flowers said:


> yes, it's garnet -- it was my first DY cable and is also my birthstone.



It's my birthstone, too!! I had to settle for their new 4mm cable garnet instead. Very nice stack! I should try spreading my collection out over two wrists. Might be more comfortable


----------



## RosiePink

etk123 said:


> My 2 skinny eternities with pink gold Love wedding band. Ugh excuse my ugly hands!




OMG, LOVE


----------



## Ginger Tea

Stack of the day


----------



## bagladyseattle

Sharing my stack for today:

Bottega Veneta Bracelet
Hermes Rouge
WG Cartier


----------



## LVoeletters

And just wearing pearl studs Michele watch bead bracelet and love bracelet


----------



## BreadnGem

LVoeletters said:


> And just wearing pearl studs Michele watch bead bracelet and love bracelet



I like this look. Must get myself a long chain : )


----------



## phillj12

TechPrincess said:
			
		

> Today's stack .. sorry its dark in my office today and then I turned the flash on and the pci looked worse LOL



So pretty together! 

How do you like wearing 2 Loves? Also, just curious what size they are and how far down your arm (towards your elbow) they slide. Just switched from a smaller to a bigger love, which is much more comfortable, but new one seems a bit big (although I have to keep it now).


----------



## TechPrincess

phillj12 said:


> So pretty together!
> 
> How do you like wearing 2 Loves? Also, just curious what size they are and how far down your arm (towards your elbow) they slide. Just switched from a smaller to a bigger love, which is much more comfortable, but new one seems a bit big (although I have to keep it now).



I love the look of the 2 loves both are a size 16 they only move maybe an inch past my wrist bone toward my elbow - I can force them up a little higher if need be like when I am working out. 

It took a few days to get used to the added weight but now I don't notice either of them when going about my usual activities for the day.


----------



## Jujuma

Haven't posted in awhile. Hope pics come out ok.


----------



## Candice0985

My stack today:
RG love 
WG "move" bracelet
and 3 of 5 H&M woven bracelets- love these! they look so much more expensive then 12.95 !


----------



## etk123

Jujuma said:


> Haven't posted in awhile. Hope pics come out ok.
> 
> View attachment 1982394
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1982395



Love your layering!!


----------



## etk123

bagladyseattle said:


> Sharing my stack for today:
> 
> Bottega Veneta Bracelet
> Hermes Rouge
> WG Cartier



So pretty, LOVE the BV!! Different and gorgeous!


----------



## etk123

LVoeletters said:


> And just wearing pearl studs Michele watch bead bracelet and love bracelet



So pretty together, and your hair too!


----------



## etk123

Candice0985 said:


> My stack today:
> RG love
> WG "move" bracelet
> and 3 of 5 H&M woven bracelets- love these! they look so much more expensive then 12.95 !
> View attachment 1982701


----------



## advokaitplm

Jujuma said:
			
		

> Haven't posted in awhile. Hope pics come out ok.



Super cute, what are all the necklaces?


----------



## Candice0985

etk123 said:


>



 that's exactly how I look when I see your jewellery pictures!


----------



## Jujuma

advokaitplm said:
			
		

> Super cute, what are all the necklaces?



20" rg dbty Helen Ficcalora w yg evil eye, yg "J" disc, yg paw, and rg love w diamond, 16" yg tiny bead chain w tiny puffy pave diamond heart, 16" yg sideways cross and 15" marquise dbty. Hard to see, have to work on getting better pic.


----------



## etk123

Candice0985 said:


> that's exactly how I look when I see your jewellery pictures!


----------



## karo

My stack as of today with my new Love wedding ring


----------



## K.Doll

Tiffany notes bracelet
Pandora bracelet with limited edition charm


----------



## Jujuma

Saw these on Pininterest and love. Anybody know brands?


----------



## Jujuma

Jujuma said:
			
		

> Saw these on Pininterest and love. Anybody know brands?



Especially the bar bracelet?


----------



## skyqueen

Love everyone's stacks!


----------



## dorcast

Jujuma said:
			
		

> Saw these on Pininterest and love. Anybody know brands?



I've had that pinned for a while, and was upset the pin doesn't lead to a site or any info.   I love that look, and would love to find them.


----------



## TammySue

Love all your stacks!  This is one of my favorite threads.


----------



## schadenfreude

Jujuma said:


> Saw these on Pininterest and love. Anybody know brands?



Gorgeous. LOVE the marquise/evil eye one.


----------



## Samia

karo said:


> My stack as of today with my new Love wedding ring


Yay! so you bought the love ring, its looks beautiful stacked!


----------



## mrs moulds

merekat703 said:


> My bracelet stacks



How pretty!  I have the same bracelets!  You have given me an ideal!


----------



## mrs moulds

purse collector said:


> My stack :0)
> 
> 
> View attachment 1948515
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1948516



Beautiful! I hope that I am not being to foward in asking, but where did you purchase these beautiful bracelets?


----------



## purse collector

mrs moulds said:


> Beautiful! I hope that I am not being to foward in asking, but where did you purchase these beautiful bracelets?



No not at all...I made them myself .


----------



## mrs moulds

purse collector said:


> No not at all...I made them myself .



Really?  
They are amazing! Do you make bracelets as a hobby?


----------



## purse collector

mrs moulds said:


> Really?
> They are amazing! Do you make bracelets as a hobby?



Yes I do...I love bracelets.


----------



## mrs moulds

purse collector said:


> Yes I do...I love bracelets.



Your work is beautiful. If you decide to sell, please let me know!


----------



## LVoeletters

BreadnGem said:


> I like this look. Must get myself a long chain : )


thank you!!! its very versatile- originally bought it for my key


----------



## LVoeletters

etk123 said:


> So pretty together, and your hair too!


aww thanks! Wish I realized I needed to run my shirt through a lint brush!! my jacket always does that to my tops >____<


----------



## Foxysnob

Christmas days layer, white gold and diamond cross on 18inch Tiffanys chain and Tiffanys diamond solitaire in platinum on a 16inch chain!


----------



## deliciousqt

mine  
my mom's gold bracelet 
Return to Tiffany heart tag charm bracelet 
and a must have hair tie!


----------



## arcaedia

karo said:


> My stack as of today with my new Love wedding ring



I love this!  Very sophisticated looking.


----------



## karo

arcaedia said:


> I love this!  Very sophisticated looking.



Thank you so much Arcaedia!


----------



## merekat703

My Tiffany layers.


----------



## etk123

merekat703 said:


> My Tiffany layers.



The beads, bangle and link are _perfect_ stacking!


----------



## merekat703

etk123 said:


> The beads, bangle and link are _perfect_ stacking!



Thanks! I wear them everyday.


----------



## Theren

karo said:


> My stack as of today with my new Love wedding ring



Love the new band...


----------



## foxgal

Loving everyone's stacks. My arm party today...


----------



## rosieroseanna

Lovely stacks everyone


----------



## Blythedor

My stacks today


----------



## BalenciagaPlaneT

Blythedor said:


> View attachment 1999424
> 
> 
> My stacks today



looove!  is the blue bead tiffany?


----------



## Blythedor

BalenciagaPlaneT said:


> looove!  is the blue bead tiffany?


Actually, is DIY myself, it's the same stone and size (4mm) as Tiffany's blue bead bracelet which called "Lapis lazuli" , I want Tiffany's before, but the SA said no stock now and this kind of stone would melt from heat , e. g. BBQ... , I decide to DIY the black bead next time


----------



## karo

Theren said:
			
		

> Love the new band...



Thanks so much Theren


----------



## stmary

Blythedor said:


> View attachment 1999424
> 
> 
> My stacks today


 your stack looks lovely. simple but nice.


----------



## Blythedor

stmary said:


> your stack looks lovely. simple but nice.



Thank you so much


----------



## chicagocat




----------



## darkangel07760

foxgal said:


> Loving everyone's stacks. My arm party today...
> 
> View attachment 1999005




Love your wild and crazy stacks!


----------



## Blythedor

My new stacks !


----------



## Blossy

Blythedor said:


> View attachment 1999424
> 
> 
> My stacks today


Oooh pretty!

Tell me, does the Tiffany Yours bangle have the inscription once only or is it all the way around?


----------



## Blythedor

Blossy said:


> Oooh pretty!
> 
> Tell me, does the Tiffany Yours bangle have the inscription once only or is it all the way around?


Thank you, it's all around with the words of "tiffany & co" (4 times) &#65281;


----------



## Blossy

Thanks I've been wondering about that!


----------



## GertrudeMcFuzz

Blythedor said:
			
		

> My new stacks !



Love this!


----------



## BalenciagaPlaneT

Blythedor said:


> Actually, is DIY myself, it's the same stone and size (4mm) as Tiffany's blue bead bracelet which called "Lapis lazuli" , I want Tiffany's before, but the SA said no stock now and this kind of stone would melt from heat , e. g. BBQ... , I decide to DIY the black bead next time



very interesting!  has no idea it was heat sensitive!


----------



## GingerSnap527

For today, Tiffany's and Tous


----------



## charliefarlie

BalenciagaPlaneT said:


> very interesting!  has no idea it was heat sensitive!



It isn't really. Day to day life it would be fine. I wouldn't suggest dropping it "in" the BBQ but otherwise it is fine!


----------



## Caz71

GingerSnap527 said:


> For today, Tiffany's and Tous



Luv the Tiffany beads!


----------



## Caz71

Petite Lovelinks charm bracelet and mini bead from Von Treskow..


----------



## LVoeletters

Blythedor said:


> View attachment 1999424
> 
> 
> My stacks today



LOVE this! how cool, sleek, yet sophisticated!


----------



## Theren

My new stack


----------



## Marionpasadena

OK here are my stacks - not as creative as some on this thread - I have gotten so many ideas looking at all the pictures though. I am inspired to try other looks. Thank you!!

Clearly I'm not a good hand photographer because my hand and arm don't look very attractive!  Anyway, featured here are: two silver Georg Jensen bangles, two John Hardy woven bracelets, and the medium sized Cartier Trinity bangle.... I think I like the Trinity and Jensen the best....  

Wonder though about things clanking up next to my watch? I may need to look for a thin buffer bracelet.


----------



## Blythedor

LVoeletters said:


> LOVE this! how cool, sleek, yet sophisticated!



Thank you


----------



## Candice0985

Theren said:


> My new stack
> 
> View attachment 2005542



love these together!


----------



## darkangel07760

What i have been wearing the past week has been these: my tiffany charm bracelet, my links of london xs sweetie with no charms yet, and my poor cat designs stack


----------



## Greentea

Marionpasadena said:


> OK here are my stacks - not as creative as some on this thread - I have gotten so many ideas looking at all the pictures though. I am inspired to try other looks. Thank you!!
> 
> Clearly I'm not a good hand photographer because my hand and arm don't look very attractive!  Anyway, featured here are: two silver Georg Jensen bangles, two John Hardy woven bracelets, and the medium sized Cartier Trinity bangle.... I think I like the Trinity and Jensen the best....
> 
> Wonder though about things clanking up next to my watch? I may need to look for a thin buffer bracelet.



LOVE your Trinity bangle!


----------



## TechPrincess

Been sporting this stack as a daily since Christmas


----------



## Ginger Tea

Today's layers


----------



## Diamond_girl

After looking at all the great stacks made me want to wear some too
here's one of mine


----------



## TravelBug

The dainty stack I am wearing this week.


----------



## Candice0985

TravelBug said:


> The dainty stack I am wearing this week.
> 
> 
> View attachment 2018180



love this!


----------



## Caz71

TravelBug said:


> The dainty stack I am wearing this week.
> 
> 
> View attachment 2018180



oohhh nice!


----------



## Caz71

Diamond_girl said:


> After looking at all the great stacks made me want to wear some too
> here's one of mine



Luv the pink heart ring. where is it from?? thanks.


----------



## Caz71

darkangel07760 said:


> What i have been wearing the past week has been these: my tiffany charm bracelet, my links of london xs sweetie with no charms yet, and my poor cat designs stack



what is the 3rd bracelet with little silver 'coils'. nice..


----------



## Diamond_girl

Caz71 said:


> Luv the pink heart ring. where is it from?? thanks.



thank you all 3 are Tiffany


----------



## Caz71

Diamond_girl said:


> thank you all 3 are Tiffany



oh yes have seen this in silver


----------



## HistoricJewels

I have two Gehry Torque bangles with diamonds. Any suggestions on a third bracelet to stack with it?


----------



## darkangel07760

Caz71 said:


> what is the 3rd bracelet with little silver 'coils'. nice..



That 3rd bracelet is my links of london sweetie bracelet in extra small size. I just got it, i am eventually going to put charms on it, but i am not sure... It is the London Olympics 2012 special edition one, so it has a cute little heart charm with a union jack. It is quite tiny... I wonder what charms i will put on it...


----------



## Marionpasadena

Greentea said:


> LOVE your Trinity bangle!



Thank you- I wear it a lot!


----------



## BlueLoula

My everyday tiffany bracelet and i added my j12


----------



## mrs moulds

BlueLoula said:


> View attachment 2020015
> 
> 
> My everyday tiffany bracelet and i added my j12



Nice!


----------



## Omgwhyy

I don't have any matching bracelets to go with my watch so I'm just wearing this for now. PS if anyone has any tips or suggestions for what to wear with my watch it will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## st.love

Tiffany 1837 narrow ring & cuff, DBTY bracelet, & mini RTT heart tag bead bracelet


----------



## Vixy

Thanks for letting me share my stack!


----------



## atlcoach

My stack today.


----------



## Caz71

st.love said:


> Tiffany 1837 narrow ring & cuff, DBTY bracelet, & mini RTT heart tag bead bracelet



Luv yr stack. I got matching medium 1837 hoops. Want the dbty set!


----------



## GertrudeMcFuzz

atlcoach said:
			
		

> My stack today.



I love the fave of your watch, is it monochrome?  All white?


----------



## stmary

Vixy said:
			
		

> Thanks for letting me share my stack!



Wow I love the way you stack your bracelets. Especially with the Carnelian VCA. The red does make it pop


----------



## st.love

Caz71 said:


> Luv yr stack. I got matching medium 1837 hoops. Want the dbty set!



Thanks! I'm dying for the matching DBTY necklace but they only have up to .07 cts in ss on the website & I want something bigger, so I'm not sure what I'll do  I might just get a non-Tiffany DBTY


----------



## atlcoach

GertrudeMcFuzz said:
			
		

> I love the fave of your watch, is it monochrome?  All white?



Thanks!  Yes, it's all white - Michele Deco Blanc from a few years ago.


----------



## etk123

st.love said:


> Tiffany 1837 narrow ring & cuff, DBTY bracelet, & mini RTT heart tag bead bracelet


So feminine!


Vixy said:


> Thanks for letting me share my stack!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2022653


Great collection, love the infinity!!!


atlcoach said:


> My stack today.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2022680



Sooo pretty!


----------



## bossalover

My everyday watch with my first Cartier bracelet  I am jealous of those who can wear bangles beautifully. I get annoyed easily when the bangles hit the desk, especially when I type, and ... they don't look good on me.


----------



## sylviaaa

Swarovski, Tiffany RTT beaded bracelet, Links of London Sweetie Bracelet, PinkBarry.


----------



## gahk

Vixy said:


> Thanks for letting me share my stack!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2022653



Simply amazing!


----------



## Candice0985

Vixy said:


> Thanks for letting me share my stack!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2022653



love your stack! is your infinity tiffany?



bossalover said:


> My everyday watch with my first Cartier bracelet  I am jealous of those who can wear bangles beautifully. I get annoyed easily when the bangles hit the desk, especially when I type, and ... they don't look good on me.



love this bracelet!! I wanted either this one or the limited edition christmas bracelet, but I needed it lengthened half an inch and the SA never got back to me to confirm if Cartier would do it!!!


----------



## AndieAbroad

sylviaaa said:


> Swarovski, Tiffany RTT beaded bracelet, Links of London Sweetie Bracelet, PinkBarry.



Cute! I want that RTT/enamel beaded bracelet very soon.


----------



## charliefarlie

bossalover said:


> My everyday watch with my first Cartier bracelet  I am jealous of those who can wear bangles beautifully. I get annoyed easily when the bangles hit the desk, especially when I type, and ... they don't look good on me.



Beautiful! I love your B & M and the bracelet is pretty too!


----------



## etk123

Inspired to stack today


----------



## phillj12

etk123 said:
			
		

> Inspired to stack today



Great combo! How's the Love doing now?


----------



## bossalover

Candice0985 said:


> love your stack! is your infinity tiffany?
> 
> 
> 
> love this bracelet!! I wanted either this one or the limited edition christmas bracelet, but I needed it lengthened half an inch and the SA never got back to me to confirm if Cartier would do it!!!



I believe you can have it adjusted. I had the opposite problem (I wanted mine to be shorter) and SA told me that she can do it in two weeks in Japan and in a month in the US. It is pretty dainty but it has a lot of sparkle. Hope you can get yours lengthened, soon! Was the Christmas edition with pink sapphires?


----------



## bossalover

charliefarlie said:


> Beautiful! I love your B & M and the bracelet is pretty too!



Thanks!! I really think B&M is underrated. Their watches are beautiful and within the reach


----------



## Candice0985

bossalover said:


> I believe you can have it adjusted. I had the opposite problem (I wanted mine to be shorter) and SA told me that she can do it in two weeks in Japan and in a month in the US. It is pretty dainty but it has a lot of sparkle. Hope you can get yours lengthened, soon! Was the Christmas edition with pink sapphires?



i know, I have even called to ask and they never returned my calls. ohwell....saving for the juste un clou anyways  maybe i'm not meant to have it!? and yes the limited edition was the trinity bracelet with a pink spinel.


----------



## Candice0985

etk123 said:


> Inspired to stack today



love it!


----------



## XCCX

etk123 said:


> Inspired to stack today



Hello there! LOVELY! I missed your modelling photos


----------



## Vixy

Yes, it's the Tiffany Infinity. It's pretty sparkly for the small amount of diamond there is LOL!



Candice0985 said:


> love your stack! is your infinity tiffany?


----------



## charliefarlie

bossalover said:


> Thanks!! I really think B&M is underrated. Their watches are beautiful and within the reach



Definitely! I love mine and it gets a lot of compliments, though most people don't recognise the brand.


----------



## charliefarlie

I have posted this in one of the (numerous!) Tiffany threads, but here is my current every day RH stack. I will swap the bow to my LH next to my watch soon, but I do love it like this too!


----------



## etk123

phillj12 said:
			
		

> Great combo! How's the Love doing now?



Thanks for asking! I have good weeks and bad weeks...I talked to my derm about it and since I'm on meds right now that's making my skin super sensitive she said not to worry just yet. So I'm enjoying it when I can and not worrying about it anymore!  I kind of let go of the anxiety and realized that if its not 24/7 for me that's ok.  But I'm still really hoping that 24/7 will happen again! ; )


----------



## etk123

Candice0985 said:
			
		

> love it!






			
				xactreality said:
			
		

> Hello there! LOVELY! I missed your modelling photos



Thanks ladies!!!


----------



## xxsparklexx

Hey, I LOVE everyone's pictures! I thought I might share some of my own as I always have a few bracelets on at any one time...

http://i1009.photobucket.com/albums/af219/allblue67/P1070960_zps9a885409.jpg

http://i1009.photobucket.com/albums/af219/allblue67/P1070937_zps4f04c98a.jpg


----------



## LVkitty

Today I wore my Return to Tiffany bracelet and Elsa Peretti Aquamarine by the yard bracelet. The pictures are the same bracelet, just the charm flipped.


----------



## Candice0985

Vixy said:


> Yes, it's the Tiffany Infinity. It's pretty sparkly for the small amount of diamond there is LOL!
> 
> 
> 
> Candice0985 said:
> 
> 
> 
> love your stack! is your infinity tiffany?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it's beautiful! I have the small diamond bow necklace and I find the same for only .11 carats of diamonds it sparkles like it's double the carat weight!
Click to expand...


----------



## Vixy

Thank you! I drooled over the bow necklace at the store, it is so feminine. You have great taste!





Candice0985 said:


> Vixy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, it's the Tiffany Infinity. It's pretty sparkly for the small amount of diamond there is LOL!
> 
> 
> 
> it's beautiful! I have the small diamond bow necklace and I find the same for only .11 carats of diamonds it sparkles like it's double the carat weight!
Click to expand...


----------



## Candice0985

Vixy said:


> Thank you! I drooled over the bow necklace at the store, it is so feminine. You have great taste!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks Vixy


----------



## little LV lover

bossalover said:


> My everyday watch with my first Cartier bracelet  I am jealous of those who can wear bangles beautifully. I get annoyed easily when the bangles hit the desk, especially when I type, and ... they don't look good on me.



I love this bracelet!


----------



## etk123

Candice0985 said:


> Vixy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you! I drooled over the bow necklace at the store, it is so feminine. You have great taste!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks Vixy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Candice do you know if the diamond mini bow is the same size as the sterling silver mini bow?
Click to expand...


----------



## Candice0985

etk123 said:


> Candice0985 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Candice do you know if the diamond mini bow is the same size as the sterling silver mini bow?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it's the same size but not as thick as the silver bow, it's daintier in width....if this makes sense!
Click to expand...


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

my most recent stack!


----------



## etk123

Candice0985 said:


> etk123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think it's the same size but not as thick as the silver bow, it's daintier in width....if this makes sense!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That makes perfect sense, thank you!
Click to expand...


----------



## etk123

LamborghiniGirl said:


> my most recent stack!


----------



## phillj12

LamborghiniGirl said:
			
		

> my most recent stack!
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/76412354@N02/8387930154/



What's not to love??


----------



## Caz71

LVkitty said:


> Today I wore my Return to Tiffany bracelet and Elsa Peretti Aquamarine by the yard bracelet. The pictures are the same bracelet, just the charm flipped.



Luv!


----------



## Caz71

charliefarlie said:


> I have posted this in one of the (numerous!) Tiffany threads, but here is my current every day RH stack. I will swap the bow to my LH next to my watch soon, but I do love it like this too!


----------



## karo

My stack today


----------



## stmary

LamborghiniGirl said:


> my most recent stack!



wow! its to die for!!


----------



## Ginger Tea

karo said:


> My stack today



Nice bangle.


----------



## karo

Ginger Tea said:


> Nice bangle.



Thanks!


----------



## Greentea

LamborghiniGirl said:


> my most recent stack!





Fierce.


----------



## darkangel07760

sylviaaa said:


> Swarovski, Tiffany RTT beaded bracelet, Links of London Sweetie Bracelet, PinkBarry.



I juzt got a links of london sweetie, and i am thinking about adding charms to it. Will you be adding charms?


----------



## darkangel07760

LVkitty said:


> Today I wore my Return to Tiffany bracelet and Elsa Peretti Aquamarine by the yard bracelet. The pictures are the same bracelet, just the charm flipped.



Love the rtt charm!


----------



## bags and bijoux

karo said:


> My stack today



Love your stack. Could you please tell me where the bangle is from?



---------

Edited to add is it Frey Wille?


----------



## karo

bags and bijoux said:


> Love your stack. Could you please tell me where the bangle is from?
> 
> ---------
> 
> Edited to add is it Frey Wille?



Thanks bags and bijou! And yes, it's Frey Wille.


----------



## designerdiva40

My stack today


----------



## Mrs. Mac

designerdiva40 said:


> My stack today



Gorgeous!!!!


----------



## Using_Daddys_$$

I have been lurking for awhile &#128159;&#128159;&#128159; this thread. Here's my stack small but bold and easy for airport security &#128521;


----------



## Samia

karo said:


> My stack today


 Very nice 



LamborghiniGirl said:


> my most recent stack!


----------



## Samia

etk123 said:


> Inspired to stack today


This looks gorgeous!


----------



## Theren

LamborghiniGirl said:


> my most recent stack!
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/76412354@N02/8387930154/



This is incredible


----------



## sylviaaa

darkangel07760 said:


> I juzt got a links of london sweetie, and i am thinking about adding charms to it. Will you be adding charms?


I actually real like the look of it without charms. I bought it with the intention of not getting charms, but now I might get maybe just one little heart charm or something. The bracelet just looks nice with other bracelets, and it will be hard to wear with others when there are a lot of charms on it  I'm pretty sure I'm going to get the Sweetie XS, no charms, and then just add one or two charms on this Sweetie


----------



## xblackxstarx

:d


----------



## Candice0985

xblackxstarx said:


> :d



nice stack!! look at all those goodies on your wrist!!


----------



## charliefarlie

xblackxstarx said:


> :d



Great stack! How are you doing? Can't have long to go now?


----------



## xblackxstarx

Hi  I had my baby girl 14th January , 15 days overdue !! 
How are u ??? Xx 



charliefarlie said:


> Great stack! How are you doing? Can't have long to go now?


----------



## xblackxstarx

Thanks  its not my dream stack yet just the beginning ... I've taken off that double wrap pandora now and put it on my other wrist as it looks better without it IMO , thinking of getting the Cartier trinity cord bracelet instead ... Not sure if two Cartier cord bracelets would look ok together though x



Candice0985 said:


> nice stack!! look at all those goodies on your wrist!!


----------



## bucha

Here's my stack for today!


----------



## charliefarlie

xblackxstarx said:


> Hi  I had my baby girl 14th January , 15 days overdue !!
> How are u ??? Xx



Aw congratulations! But poor you going over due. Hope you are enjoying all the new born cuddles. My DD is 7 months now and growing up far too quick!


----------



## axewoman

My stack for today:


----------



## Candice0985

axewoman said:


> My stack for today:



love your bezet heart!


----------



## axewoman

Candice0985 said:


> love your bezet heart!



Thank you!


----------



## cupcake34

> My stack for today:



A yellow diamond heart ring!  Love it!


----------



## ArchduchessM

axewoman said:


> My stack for today:



Such a pretty ring! (:


----------



## Necromancer

axewoman said:


> My stack for today:



Your heart ring is so pretty.


----------



## xblackxstarx

bucha said:


> Here's my stack for today!


Would you mind posting more stacks/layering with your YG return to tiffany bead bracelet?
I keep thinking about getting this piece one day but not sure how it will really look as I like to stack Lots of dainty bracelets mostly x


----------



## beachy10

Playing around today with different looks.


----------



## tiffanystar

beachy10 said:


> Playing around today with different looks.



I love your stack & the gorgeous colour clash combination.


----------



## BalenciagaPlaneT

bucha said:


> Here's my stack for today!



LOVE the gold tiff beads


----------



## Candice0985

beachy10 said:


> Playing around today with different looks.



so many awesome pieces! it's a feast for my eyes!


----------



## bucha

BalenciagaPlaneT said:


> LOVE the gold tiff beads



Thanks!


----------



## bucha

xblackxstarx said:


> Would you mind posting more stacks/layering with your YG return to tiffany bead bracelet?
> I keep thinking about getting this piece one day but not sure how it will really look as I like to stack Lots of dainty bracelets mostly x



Of course I don't mind!  Most of my bracelets are quite big but I can try to find dainty bracelets so you can see how it looks like.


----------



## bucha

beachy10 said:


> Playing around today with different looks.



Beautiful! I love everything you have on your arm!


----------



## @PinkCornbread

beachy10 said:


> Playing around today with different looks.



This is a winning combo! I love it


----------



## etk123

bucha said:


> Here's my stack for today!


Pretty pretty!


axewoman said:


> My stack for today:


Gorgeous sunshine!


beachy10 said:


> Playing around today with different looks.


So much gorgeousness! Love the turquoise and pink!


----------



## Jujuma

beachy10 said:


> Playing around today with different looks.



Ok, like I don't even know what to say. Just beautiful. Each piece. Amazing. You have lots to play with lucky girl.


----------



## XCCX

beachy10 said:


> Playing around today with different looks.



So so so gorgeous!

Love how your Frey wille ties in all the lovely colors together! And those Juste un Clou pieces!!!


----------



## xblackxstarx

beachy10 said:


> Playing around today with different looks.


Wow I just love everything in this photo!  Amazing collection of jewellery here great taste! X


----------



## karo

beachy10 said:


> Playing around today with different looks.



Love your stack!


----------



## Lovefour

beachy10 said:


> Playing around today with different looks.


Love them all!!


----------



## beachy10

Thanks everyone for the compliments!


----------



## xblackxstarx

bucha said:


> Of course I don't mind!  Most of my bracelets are quite big but I can try to find dainty bracelets so you can see how it looks like.


Thank you I can't wait to see more photos of your YG Tiffany beads  x


----------



## evietiger

My mini stack today - Sydney Evan beaded bracelet and Clic Clac


----------



## Lovefour

evietiger said:


> My mini stack today - Sydney Evan beaded bracelet and Clic Clac
> 
> View attachment 2043513


Love the hermes!!!


----------



## Caz71

darkangel07760 said:


> My only two VCA pieces layered (I happen to think VCA looks GREAT layered!):



always loved the blue butterfly. gorgeous!


----------



## bucha

Here is my stack today!


----------



## chessmont

bucha said:


> Here is my stack today!



Whoa, beautiful, kind of monochromatic look


----------



## horseland

using a leather band for cushion next to my watch...


----------



## NurseAnn

My stack today


----------



## darkangel07760

Stacks look great today!!!


----------



## Blueboxes

NurseAnn said:


> My stack today


Oh that's so lovely ))
Please share, which is the first RG Diamond one ? It's so delicate and gorgeous .


----------



## etk123

NurseAnn said:


> My stack today



This is gorgeous!


----------



## etk123

My stack today with my new rhinestone bangle from a mall kiosk, I'm totally in love with it.   
And my wedding rings with my 2mm spacer. I don't love this but I gotta do it.


----------



## etk123

bucha said:


> Here is my stack today!



Really beautiful bracelets


----------



## NurseAnn

Blueboxes said:
			
		

> Oh that's so lovely ))
> Please share, which is the first RG Diamond one ? It's so delicate and gorgeous .



I replied in a different thread but just in case you didn't see it my bracelet is from here http://www.bluenile.com/mini-bar-diamond-bracelet-14k-rose-gold_32320. I got it after a few TPFers posted there's.  ETK posted a pic of hers today too.  Now I want it in white gold too!


----------



## kiana904

My stack today


----------



## Blueboxes

NurseAnn said:


> I replied in a different thread but just in case you didn't see it my bracelet is from here http://www.bluenile.com/mini-bar-diamond-bracelet-14k-rose-gold_32320. I got it after a few TPFers posted there's.  ETK posted a pic of hers today too.  Now I want it in white gold too!


That would look Devine RG and WG together ))


----------



## mrs moulds

My stack, Tiffany's 1837 bracelets.


----------



## charliefarlie

NurseAnn said:


> My stack today



I  every single bracelet and they look GORGEOUS together! Gutted that the BN is not available in the UK


----------



## bex285

kiana904 said:


> My stack today


Love this.


----------



## Mrs. Mac

etk123 said:


> My stack today with my new rhinestone bangle from a mall kiosk, I'm totally in love with it.
> And my wedding rings with my 2mm spacer. I don't love this but I gotta do it.



LOVE this!!!!!


----------



## charliefarlie

mrs moulds said:


> My stack, Tiffany's 1837 bracelets.



These look great! Do you have a pic taken a bit further away, would love to see how these sit on your wrist! Love your Tattoo too


----------



## charliefarlie

etk123 said:


> My stack today with my new rhinestone bangle from a mall kiosk, I'm totally in love with it.
> And my wedding rings with my 2mm spacer. I don't love this but I gotta do it.



Beautiful.


----------



## NurseAnn

charliefarlie said:


> I  every single bracelet and they look GORGEOUS together! Gutted that the BN is not available in the UK



Thank you!!!


----------



## xblackxstarx

Candice0985 said:


> my stack for today:
> 2 tiffany dbty's
> YG VCA
> YG bead bracelet
> View attachment 1895597


I know this is an old post but I can't find the other post of your Tiffany bead bracelets , these are the stretch ones right? Im thinking of buying them in YG and RG but worried about them breaking ... They are £1000 each so want to be sure they'll last
Do you think they can withstand the stretching? Also do you think they can be stacked ?
I love to stack bracelets so need this to be ok 
They look so perfect with your stacks/layering 
I was thinking of getting the stretch in RG and the YG beads heart tag mini bracelet x
X


----------



## etk123

Mrs. Mac said:
			
		

> LOVE this!!!!!






			
				charliefarlie said:
			
		

> Beautiful.



Thank you!


----------



## mrs moulds

charliefarlie said:


> These look great! Do you have a pic taken a bit further away, would love to see how these sit on your wrist! Love your Tattoo too



I sure do I will upload the picture just for you!


----------



## Candice0985

xblackxstarx said:


> I know this is an old post but I can't find the other post of your Tiffany bead bracelets , these are the stretch ones right? Im thinking of buying them in YG and RG but worried about them breaking ... They are £1000 each so want to be sure they'll last
> Do you think they can withstand the stretching? Also do you think they can be stacked ?
> I love to stack bracelets so need this to be ok
> They look so perfect with your stacks/layering
> I was thinking of getting the stretch in RG and the YG beads heart tag mini bracelet x
> X



my bead bracelet isnt tiffany!  I bought it from a local jeweler  but it's very similar and I think its a sturdy piece, definitley wearable in a stack or for everyday!


----------



## xblackxstarx

Oh really? I was sure it was Tiffany !!!
 thank you , I really love how they look with your dainty bracelets x



Candice0985 said:


> my bead bracelet isnt tiffany!  I bought it from a local jeweler  but it's very similar and I think its a sturdy piece, definitley wearable in a stack or for everyday!


----------



## Candice0985

xblackxstarx said:


> Oh really? I was sure it was Tiffany !!!
> thank you , I really love how they look with your dainty bracelets x



no prob! I've always wanted the tiffany bead but something else always gets in the way and I buy that instead lol


----------



## xblackxstarx

I can totally relate to that I keep doing the same thing myself lol  x




Candice0985 said:


> no prob! I've always wanted the tiffany bead but something else always gets in the way and I buy that instead lol


----------



## kath2

Kiana, where is your gemstone (amethyst) bracelet from? It's gorgeous.


----------



## charliefarlie

mrs moulds said:


> I sure do I will upload the picture just for you!



Thank you! Look forward to seeing it


----------



## bucha

kiana904 said:


> My stack today



Love it!!! So chic and dainty!


----------



## kiana904

kath2 said:


> Kiana, where is your gemstone (amethyst) bracelet from? It's gorgeous.



Thanks  It is the Cartier DLDC bracelet with pink sapphire. I was choosing between this & Tiffany DBTY & picked this instead & loved it.


----------



## kiana904

bucha said:


> Love it!!! So chic and dainty!



Thanks


----------



## Designpurchaser

NurseAnn said:


> My stack today



So pretty


----------



## LVoeletters

Green wrap bracelet is this upcoming new jewelry designer I looooove it.


----------



## mrs moulds

charliefarlie said:


> These look great! Do you have a pic taken a bit further away, would love to see how these sit on your wrist! Love your Tattoo too



Here is a better picture. And thanks for the compliment of my tattoo!


----------



## etk123

Hi Ladies! I wanted to share my stacking today. Nothing new or extraordinary but I stared at my wrist and hand all day, this combo just makes me happy.  And the sun actually came out for about three minutes while I was staring!


----------



## amelie689

etk123 said:


> Hi Ladies! I wanted to share my stacking today. Nothing new or extraordinary but I stared at my wrist and hand all day, this combo just makes me happy.  And the sun actually came out for about three minutes while I was staring!



Classic!!! So gorgeous!!!


----------



## Lovefour

etk123 said:


> Hi Ladies! I wanted to share my stacking today. Nothing new or extraordinary but I stared at my wrist and hand all day, this combo just makes me happy.  And the sun actually came out for about three minutes while I was staring!


It looks beautiful!!


----------



## NurseAnn

etk123 said:
			
		

> Hi Ladies! I wanted to share my stacking today. Nothing new or extraordinary but I stared at my wrist and hand all day, this combo just makes me happy.  And the sun actually came out for about three minutes while I was staring!



Wow I would love to have any of the jewelry on your left hand.  That e ring is the best of all though!


----------



## Marionpasadena

etk123 said:


> Hi Ladies! I wanted to share my stacking today. Nothing new or extraordinary but I stared at my wrist and hand all day, this combo just makes me happy.  And the sun actually came out for about three minutes while I was staring!


Fabulous!!!


----------



## etk123

amelie689 said:


> Classic!!! So gorgeous!!!


Thanks!


Lovefour said:


> It looks beautiful!!


Thank you!


NurseAnn said:


> Wow I would love to have any of the jewelry on your left hand.  That e ring is the best of all though!


You are so sweet, thank you!


Marionpasadena said:


> Fabulous!!!



Thanks!


----------



## phillj12

etk123 said:


> Hi Ladies! I wanted to share my stacking today. Nothing new or extraordinary but I stared at my wrist and hand all day, this combo just makes me happy.  And the sun actually came out for about three minutes while I was staring!



Great combos etk!


----------



## karo

etk123 said:


> Hi Ladies! I wanted to share my stacking today. Nothing new or extraordinary but I stared at my wrist and hand all day, this combo just makes me happy.  And the sun actually came out for about three minutes while I was staring!



Gorgeous etk!!!! Stunning stacks, both on your finger and hand


----------



## BalenciagaPlaneT

etk123 said:


> Hi Ladies! I wanted to share my stacking today. Nothing new or extraordinary but I stared at my wrist and hand all day, this combo just makes me happy.  And the sun actually came out for about three minutes while I was staring!



love this combo!


----------



## ShimmerDreamz

Oh gods, I love this thread so much. I keep stalking it and getting inspired, but I'm just rotating between my bangles/bracelets atm and only wearing one at a time. 

Does any of your stacks make much noise? I did try to stack with a bangle and some link bracelet before, and the jingling made me so annoyed.


----------



## evietiger

My wedding band stack. Loving it...


----------



## bucha

My stack for today


----------



## Junkenpo

bucha said:


> My stack for today



Love all of those!  

I recognize the Tiffany bead bracelet, but what are the other 2? So gorgeous!!


----------



## bucha

Junkenpo said:


> Love all of those!
> 
> I recognize the Tiffany bead bracelet, but what are the other 2? So gorgeous!!



Thanks! The 18k gold ring with diamond pavé is from Links of London and the one with granulations was made by my aunt's neighbor in 22k gold. He has a small workshop in his house in Toronto and periodically sells his creations by word of mouth, I believe.


----------



## alice87

bucha said:


> My stack for today


It is so beautiful, I agree with a poster above me, who makes the other two?


----------



## alice87

bucha said:


> Here is my stack today!


your jewelry are very interesting! The green chalcedony (?) look really good!


----------



## alice87

bucha said:


> Here's my stack for today!


I am definitely becoming a fan of your pictures? What kind of stone is on Yurman bracelet? Is it amber?


----------



## darkangel07760

bucha said:


> Thanks! The 18k gold ring with diamond pavé is from Links of London and the one with granulations was made by my aunt's neighbor in 22k gold. He has a small workshop in his house in Toronto and periodically sells his creations by word of mouth, I believe.



I love Links Of London


----------



## axewoman

My stack today:


----------



## Designpurchaser

etk123 said:


> Hi Ladies! I wanted to share my stacking today. Nothing new or extraordinary but I stared at my wrist and hand all day, this combo just makes me happy.  And the sun actually came out for about three minutes while I was staring!




Stunning combo of stacks, rings and bracelets


----------



## RosiePink

axewoman said:


> My stack today:


Loooove this combo. I'm obsessed with bezet rings


----------



## bucha

alice87 said:


> It is so beautiful, I agree with a poster above me, who makes the other two?



Thanks alice87! One is Links of London, the other is a one of a kind Indian bracelet from Toronto. 



alice87 said:


> your jewelry are very interesting! The green chalcedony (?) look really good!



It's aquamarine. I agree, it's quite nice!



alice87 said:


> I am definitely becoming a fan of your pictures? What kind of stone is on Yurman bracelet? Is it amber?


 
Thank you!  There is an amber bracelet from a Quebec artist specialized in amber jewelry, and the other cable bracelet with blue topaz is David Yurman.


----------



## BalenciagaPlaneT

bucha said:


> My stack for today



i just love the YG bead bracelet!


----------



## Candice0985

bucha said:


> Thanks alice87! One is Links of London, the other is a one of a kind Indian bracelet from Toronto.
> 
> 
> 
> It's aquamarine. I agree, it's quite nice!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!  There is an amber bracelet from a Quebec artist specialized in amber jewelry, and the other cable bracelet with blue topaz is David Yurman.



where do you recommend for an indian jewellery store in Toronto or Mississauga? I would love a thin high karat gold bracelet


----------



## designerdiva40

My little stack today


----------



## chicagocat

Sophia Forero stack!


----------



## Jujuma

etk123 said:


> Hi Ladies! I wanted to share my stacking today. Nothing new or extraordinary but I stared at my wrist and hand all day, this combo just makes me happy.  And the sun actually came out for about three minutes while I was staring!



Is that the crystal bangle from the mall? It looks sooo good. I want one too. And also that diamond bar bracelet you have. Good looks, I need to copy, just a form of flattery. But how ever will I find the crystal bangle??


----------



## etk123

Jujuma said:


> Is that the crystal bangle from the mall? It looks sooo good. I want one too. And also that diamond bar bracelet you have. Good looks, I need to copy, just a form of flattery. But how ever will I find the crystal bangle??



Yep it's the mall bracelet. I got it at the Flair kiosk in King of Prussia on the Plaza side. It's the kiosk where they have all the rhinestone and crystal hair things and clip on hair? The girls that work there usually wear a bunch of cute things in their own hair. They have wedding jewelry too. I know I've seen them in more than one mall, you might be able to find one. The bracelet is flexible like a wire bracelet and open at the ends. And I lost it on Monday while trying on coats I'm so sad. Hopefully I can get another one. The bar bracelet is from Bluenile and gaining in popularity around here!


----------



## Jujuma

etk123 said:


> Yep it's the mall bracelet. I got it at the Flair kiosk in King of Prussia on the Plaza side. It's the kiosk where they have all the rhinestone and crystal hair things and clip on hair? The girls that work there usually wear a bunch of cute things in their own hair. They have wedding jewelry too. I know I've seen them in more than one mall, you might be able to find one. The bracelet is flexible like a wire bracelet and open at the ends. And I lost it on Monday while trying on coats I'm so sad. Hopefully I can get another one. The bar bracelet is from Bluenile and gaining in popularity around here!



Thanks. I think the same type of kiosk is in Bridgewater Mall. When you said crystal hair stuff with the jewelry I remember seeing one like that. I'll have to check it out. Sorry you lost yours, but at least it wasn't the Blue Nile one! I need to get shopping!


----------



## Harpertoo

Not very blingy, but then again I am in sweats with a hideous strappy surgical boot for foot ware


----------



## hapijuliet18

Mine 

Tiffany sevillana, my grandma's rosary, David yurman and pandora


----------



## BalenciagaPlaneT

hapijuliet18 said:


> Mine
> 
> Tiffany sevillana, my grandma's rosary, David yurman and pandora



love your stack!


----------



## Maukalani




----------



## Harpertoo

Nice sapphires!


----------



## Maukalani

Harpertoo said:


> Nice sapphires!



Thank you! 

I've posted the sapphire and bead bracelets before but wanted to post the Paloma "love" bracelet that I just got today .


----------



## Christchrist

I let my daughter pick my stack today. She had fun


----------



## Christchrist

hapijuliet18 said:


> Mine
> 
> Tiffany sevillana, my grandma's rosary, David yurman and pandora



Very pretty


----------



## ShimmerDreamz

Went chuncky with bracelets and delicate with rings today:


----------



## Christchrist

ShimmerDreamz said:


> Went chuncky with bracelets and delicate with rings today:



I like


----------



## Mr Posh Spice

My V-Day Stack...


----------



## Christchrist

Mr Posh Spice said:


> My V-Day Stack...



That's very nice


----------



## cheburashka73

<a href="http://s1157.photobucket.com/albums/p593/ayunaj/?action=view&current=8e04e539cc5b9e3a965335b7a2809117.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1157.photobucket.com/albums/p593/ayunaj/8e04e539cc5b9e3a965335b7a2809117.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket Pictures, Images and Photos" /></a>

I am lurker, not poster&#128512;
This is my everyday stack, wore them on my left wrist.


----------



## cheburashka73

Oops, don't know how to post pic.


----------



## mrs moulds

etk123 said:


> Hi Ladies! I wanted to share my stacking today. Nothing new or extraordinary but I stared at my wrist and hand all day, this combo just makes me happy.  And the sun actually came out for about three minutes while I was staring!



Wow! 
Love the stack, however, I can't stop looking at your rings!


----------



## Jujuma

hapijuliet18 said:


> Mine
> 
> Tiffany sevillana, my grandma's rosary, David yurman and pandora



I've been wearing my Yurman and Pandora together lately too and I really like it. Not a big Pandora fan, long story on how I got started let's just say I'm superstitious with my jewelry and the bracelet was started for me as a symbol. Jewelry is so personal. Really like your stack, love the rosary too.


----------



## bucha

Candice0985 said:


> where do you recommend for an indian jewellery store in Toronto or Mississauga? I would love a thin high karat gold bracelet



Hi Candice0985,

Sorry I took so long to answer your question. I was staying at my aunt's place in Toronto just for a few days so I don't know the place very well (and that was many years ago...). I also tried to ask her the jeweler's name as I don't remember, and it turns out she's on a cruise for 2 months so I won't know until she comes back. Sorry I can't help!


----------



## benchwarmer

cheburashka73 said:


> Oops, don't know how to post pic.



I don't know how to post a pic either   but I wanted to comment on your id cheburashka!  My dh is Russian and he told me all about cheburashka, I used to even know how to sing the song but I forgot it.  I sang it to our oldest when he was a baby, 10 yrs ago!


----------



## Candice0985

bucha said:


> Hi Candice0985,
> 
> Sorry I took so long to answer your question. I was staying at my aunt's place in Toronto just for a few days so I don't know the place very well (and that was many years ago...). I also tried to ask her the jeweler's name as I don't remember, and it turns out she's on a cruise for 2 months so I won't know until she comes back. Sorry I can't help!



Its okay! I appreciate it anyways, Thanks for trying


----------



## Candice0985

My stack today:
Blue sapphire and WG
Tiffany platinum dbty
Roberto coin YG dbty
Tiffany silver tsavorite dbty
Blue nile diamond bar


----------



## zeusthegreatest

hey my bracelet friend! your bracelet r beautiful!!! especially the sapphire one! as  i am looking for one....


----------



## stmary

Candice0985 said:


> My stack today:
> Blue sapphire and WG
> Tiffany platinum dbty
> Roberto coin YG dbty
> Tiffany silver tsavorite dbty
> Blue nile diamond bar



This is a very nice idea to layer DBTY. Thank you. I love the blue and green. It adds more life to it. Might actually give this a try!


----------



## Christchrist

Candice0985 said:


> My stack today:
> Blue sapphire and WG
> Tiffany platinum dbty
> Roberto coin YG dbty
> Tiffany silver tsavorite dbty
> Blue nile diamond bar



Very classy and pretty


----------



## alice87

hapijuliet18 said:


> Mine
> 
> Tiffany sevillana, my grandma's rosary, David yurman and pandora


Love you stack too! What is rosary? Is it a brand name? or just roses on a bracelet? Thanks!


----------



## kath2

Love the tsavorite!

A rosary is a Catholic beaded prayer necklace; not Catholic myself but someone else could explain it better. You move your fingers along the beads as you pray. Often (tho not always? or am I wrong?) they have a crucifix attached. Similar in some ways to Buddhist prayer bead necklaces...


----------



## skyqueen

Candice0985 said:


> My stack today:
> Blue sapphire and WG
> Tiffany platinum dbty
> Roberto coin YG dbty
> Tiffany silver tsavorite dbty
> Blue nile diamond bar
> View attachment 2069430
> 
> 
> View attachment 2069429


Oh La La...that sapphire sure does POP!!!


----------



## XCCX

Candice0985 said:


> My stack today:
> Blue sapphire and WG
> Tiffany platinum dbty
> Roberto coin YG dbty
> Tiffany silver tsavorite dbty
> Blue nile diamond bar
> View attachment 2069430
> 
> 
> View attachment 2069429



Inspiration!!!!


----------



## Candice0985

zeusthegreatest said:


> hey my bracelet friend! your bracelet r beautiful!!! especially the sapphire one! as  i am looking for one....


Hey! I bought this one at birks, it was originally a necklace and I had it changed to a bracelet. I kept the whole chain but doubled it up and voila! Bracelet :d its 0.95 total weight and I love the blue of this sapphire! So hard to find! Good luck on your sapphire hunt  



stmary said:


> This is a very nice idea to layer DBTY. Thank you. I love the blue and green. It adds more life to it. Might actually give this a try!


Thanks stmary! I agree its fun to add pops of colour to an all diamond stack!



Christchrist said:


> Very classy and pretty


Thanks!


skyqueen said:


> Oh La La...that sapphire sure does POP!!!


Thanks skyqueen! This sapphire loves light. Its goes almost a neon blue when it catches light  


xactreality said:


> Inspiration!!!!



Haha thanks! I'm always looking at how you stack for inspiration  you have amazing pieces!


----------



## Aray22

This is a fun piece I picked up at a gem show paired with a David yurman citrine bangle.


----------



## stmary

Aray22 said:


> This is a fun piece I picked up at a gem show paired with a David yurman citrine bangle.



Love your ring! Looks like yellow diamond. Is it?


----------



## Junkenpo

The newest additions to my collection..... Dior Bois de Rose rings in 18k wg, one with diamonds on only the thorns, the other with pavè.


----------



## Christchrist

Junkenpo said:


> The newest additions to my collection..... Dior Bois de Rose rings in 18k wg, one with diamonds on only the thorns, the other with pavè.



That's really cool looking


----------



## Diamond Dazed

Aray22, love your stack. So pretty and feminine!

Junkenpo, your Dior rings are gorgeous. I'm partial to organic shapes, and these are so beautiful!

Here's mine:


----------



## karo

Junkenpo said:


> The newest additions to my collection..... Dior Bois de Rose rings in 18k wg, one with diamonds on only the thorns, the other with pavè.



Stunning!


----------



## Junkenpo

Aray22 said:


> View attachment 2070251
> 
> 
> This is a fun piece I picked up at a gem show paired with a David yurman citrine bangle.





Diamond Dazed said:


> Aray22, love your stack. So pretty and feminine!
> 
> Junkenpo, your Dior rings are gorgeous. I'm partial to organic shapes, and these are so beautiful!
> 
> Here's mine:



Thanks for the kind words ladies... I haven't been this excited about jewelry in awhile... I suppose that's better for my wallet. lol

And I love both your evil eyes!  Have they been posted in the evil eye thread?


----------



## Aray22

stmary said:
			
		

> Love your ring! Looks like yellow diamond. Is it?



Thank you! I love my ring too it is a family heirloom my husband's great great grandmother's I don't know anything about the stats (color or clarity) I know it's an old miners cut which apparently they don't make anymore. I don't believe it is a fancy canary diamond though.


----------



## purplepinky

I don't post very often but I love me a good stack of bracelets. This is what I have on today. Cartier. Tiffany and semi precious stone bracelets by EllieMae.


----------



## Christchrist

purplepinky said:


> I don't post very often but I love me a good stack of bracelets. This is what I have on today. Cartier. Tiffany and semi precious stone bracelets by EllieMae.



Love this stack!


----------



## purplepinky

^^Thanks!! I love mixing in different bracelets with my LOVE's


----------



## Lovefour

purplepinky said:


> I don't post very often but I love me a good stack of bracelets. This is what I have on today. Cartier. Tiffany and semi precious stone bracelets by EllieMae.
> 
> View attachment 2070696


Looks amazing!!


----------



## Jujuma

purplepinky said:


> I don't post very often but I love me a good stack of bracelets. This is what I have on today. Cartier. Tiffany and semi precious stone bracelets by EllieMae.



Wow, I don't know which one draws my eye the most! All so pretty! Great stack.


----------



## cung

Here is my stack today, diamond RHR and pave band. I have to wear it on left hand as it is so hard to take pics with left hand


----------



## karo

cung said:


> Here is my stack today, diamond RHR and pave band. I have to wear it on left hand as it is so hard to take pics with left hand



Gorgeous!


----------



## Machick333

Candice0985 said:


> where do you recommend for an indian jewellery store in Toronto or Mississauga? I would love a thin high karat gold bracelet



not sure if someone already answered. I live in toronto. WHile i dont have a fav indian jewler..there are TONS on AIrport rd (near etobicoke) and Gerard street)

my only advice is....BARGAIN> make sure they weigh the gold on the scale. never walk out paying the price they quote  

good luck!


----------



## Candice0985

Machick333 said:


> not sure if someone already answered. I live in toronto. WHile i dont have a fav indian jewler..there are TONS on AIrport rd (near etobicoke) and Gerard street)
> 
> my only advice is....BARGAIN> make sure they weigh the gold on the scale. never walk out paying the price they quote
> 
> good luck!



thanks machick!


----------



## Jujuma

So sick of winter wearing white accessories when I can!


----------



## etk123

Jujuma said:


> So sick of winter wearing white accessories when I can!
> 
> View attachment 2073346



Love this, that watch is gorgeous!


----------



## etk123

So a belated Valentine's gift from my sweet hubby arrived yesterday, sterling silver monogram bracelet. I am so in love with it!!!!


----------



## bellapurse

etk123 said:


> So a belated Valentine's gift from my sweet hubby arrived yesterday, sterling silver monogram bracelet. I am so in love with it!!!!



Nice!  Jane Basch?


----------



## Lovefour

etk123 said:


> So a belated Valentine's gift from my sweet hubby arrived yesterday, sterling silver monogram bracelet. I am so in love with it!!!!


Lovely!


----------



## Candice0985

etk123 said:


> So a belated Valentine's gift from my sweet hubby arrived yesterday, sterling silver monogram bracelet. I am so in love with it!!!!



gorgeous! looks amazing! you are building quite the bracelet stacks!!!


----------



## etk123

bellapurse said:


> Nice!  Jane Basch?



Nothing designer, he got it from mynamenecklace.com. I saw it on pinterest last week and sent him a pic. He took the hint hehe.


----------



## etk123

Lovefour said:


> Lovely!


Thanks!




Candice0985 said:


> gorgeous! looks amazing! you are building quite the bracelet stacks!!!



Thanks! Following in your delicate bracelet footsteps has worked out well for me!


----------



## karo

etk123 said:


> So a belated Valentine's gift from my sweet hubby arrived yesterday, sterling silver monogram bracelet. I am so in love with it!!!!



Gorgeous bracelet! Love your stacks


----------



## faintlymacabre

Vita Fede mini Titan bracelets just arrived!  Haphazardly stacked with my Love...







And here's one from a couple days ago.  I have no freaking clue how to stack with this watch!  This doesn't look right.  LOL


----------



## faintlymacabre

etk123 said:


> So a belated Valentine's gift from my sweet hubby arrived yesterday, sterling silver monogram bracelet. I am so in love with it!!!!



So beautiful!


----------



## bellapurse

etk123 said:


> Nothing designer, he got it from mynamenecklace.com. I saw it on pinterest last week and sent him a pic. He took the hint hehe.



Doesn't matter, it's beautiful!


----------



## Jujuma

etk123 said:


> So a belated Valentine's gift from my sweet hubby arrived yesterday, sterling silver monogram bracelet. I am so in love with it!!!!



I love that a $20 bracelet can make us happy too! 




 I finally got it, at least I think it's the same. I might need a couple more.


----------



## Jujuma

etk123 said:


> Love this, that watch is gorgeous!



Thank you. I actually got it last April. My friend owns a jewelry store, she would rip that other bracelet off my wrist, she's a jewelry snob and I always get in trouble for having dirty jewelry, but I get good discounts so it's worth it. We had talked about silver trim vs rosegold trim and I had wanted the silver. When I went in to pick it up the rosegold was waiting for me. Sometimes she thinks she knows better than me. I have another white watch with silver trim so I just wore that for the summer. i have to say the rosegold trim is better for this time of year it warms the white a little, now I'm use to it and totally love it. Plus if I got the silver I would of never worn my other watch, which I still love. So I guess she does know better than me sometimes!


----------



## Threshold

Gorgeous pieces here, everyone!  This is my wedding stack:  Hidalgo (diamond band), Carrera y Carrera (swan), heirloom piece from Brighton (inverted pear diamond), and a knuckle ring... all 18k yg.


----------



## Christchrist

Threshold said:


> Gorgeous pieces here, everyone!  This is my wedding stack:  Hidalgo (diamond band), Carrera y Carrera (swan), heirloom piece from Brighton (inverted pear diamond), and a knuckle ring... all 18k yg.



That's sick! I love it


----------



## madiemic

Here's my wedding ring stack. No where near as big as some of the amazing rocks you ladies have but it's very sentimental and matches me well. I love it.


----------



## Christchrist

madiemic said:


> Here's my wedding ring stack. No where near as big as some of the amazing rocks you ladies have but it's very sentimental and matches me well. I love it.



It's lovely. Classic abs beautiful


----------



## phillj12

Christchrist said:


> I let my daughter pick my stack today. She had fun



She has great taste!! Interesting that you wear your silver H bracelets with the YG Love. I wasn't sure about that as I have a YG 4 diamond love and a silver/white Clic Clac...will have to try together and see if it could work??


----------



## Christchrist

phillj12 said:


> She has great taste!! Interesting that you wear your silver H bracelets with the YG Love. I wasn't sure about that as I have a YG 4 diamond love and a silver/white Clic Clac...will have to try together and see if it could work??



I don't take it off unless I'm painting or working so I've learned to love it with everything


----------



## Threshold

Christchrist said:


> That's sick! I love it



Thank you!  And madiemic, that is a lovely set!  So glad to have found this thread!


----------



## madiemic

Threshold said:


> Thank you!  And madiemic, that is a lovely set!  So glad to have found this thread!



Thank you


----------



## foxgal

etk123 said:


> So a belated Valentine's gift from my sweet hubby arrived yesterday, sterling silver monogram bracelet. I am so in love with it!!!!



Gorgeous!


----------



## foxgal

faintlymacabre said:


> Vita Fede mini Titan bracelets just arrived!  Haphazardly stacked with my Love...
> 
> And here's one from a couple days ago.  I have no freaking clue how to stack with this watch!  This doesn't look right.  LOL



OMG...I've been lusting after the Titan bangle for so long!!! They look great on you - congrats !


----------



## foxgal

Mine today - Leah Alexandra bangle, pandora and H Kelly Dog.


----------



## foxgal

madiemic said:


> Here's my wedding ring stack. No where near as big as some of the amazing rocks you ladies have but it's very sentimental and matches me well. I love it.



Mine is similar. Love mine too... Not extravagant but lots of value to me


----------



## escstlu

Diamond Dazed said:


> Aray22, love your stack. So pretty and feminine!
> 
> Junkenpo, your Dior rings are gorgeous. I'm partial to organic shapes, and these are so beautiful!
> 
> Here's mine:



Love the evil eye, could you tell me who makes it?


----------



## etk123

Jujuma said:


> I love that a $20 bracelet can make us happy too!
> 
> View attachment 2075433
> 
> 
> I finally got it, at least I think it's the same. I might need a couple more.



Yes that's it! Love it, right?? Did they have the other colors or the double or triple wrap ones? I replaced mine last weekend and almost bought the rose one too, loved it. A stack of them would be so pretty. My husband just shakes his head that I put cheap costume jewelry with high end designer, but hey, whatever sparkles most is good for me! Be careful taking your coat on and off with it on. I'm glad you found it!


----------



## Jujuma

etk123 said:


> Yes that's it! Love it, right?? Did they have the other colors or the double or triple wrap ones? I replaced mine last weekend and almost bought the rose one too, loved it. A stack of them would be so pretty. My husband just shakes his head that I put cheap costume jewelry with high end designer, but hey, whatever sparkles most is good for me! Be careful taking your coat on and off with it on. I'm glad you found it!



They did have other colors. Only single wrap. Almost bought two that day but couldn't decide if I wanted different colors or all the same. Such a large purchase to stress over! I love when you layer it with other bracelets cuz it's so sparkly, makes everything else look so pretty. I know, my husband thinks I'm nuts. But thanks for pointing me in the right direction. I actually bought it at Landau, a chain. Don't ever shop there but every Christmas they send me two $50 off coupons and you don't have to spend a set amount. You can buy something for $60 and it will be $10. Great for those filler gifts.


----------



## BalenciagaPlaneT

New stacking bracelet


----------



## Candice0985

BalenciagaPlaneT said:


> New stacking bracelet



love it! is it Sydney evan?


----------



## dster1

Is this too much? I only like wearing bracelets on my right but I'm finding it difficult to stack the pandora with the love.


----------



## AzureCloud

Here's mine from today. Just picked up this arrow bracelet today. Love it! Reminds me of the House of Harlow one I bought &#9786;


----------



## madiemic

foxgal said:


> Mine is similar. Love mine too... Not extravagant but lots of value to me



Very pretty. I'll take meaning and sentiment over monetary value any day


----------



## outtacontrol

BalenciagaPlaneT said:


> New stacking bracelet



Beautiful!!

LOVE your ering!  It's an emerald cut right? just gorgeous


----------



## Jujuma

dster1 said:


> Is this too much? I only like wearing bracelets on my right but I'm finding it difficult to stack the pandora with the love.



I don't know if it's too much but I'd be worried the pandora would scratch the love because it's so heavy. Maybe you could wear the pandora with your watch? Or some people have posted that they wear a leather bracelet between the love and pandora. I like how the stack looks but I would hate for your love to get a scratch.


----------



## foxgal

AzureCloud said:


> Here's mine from today. Just picked up this arrow bracelet today. Love it! Reminds me of the House of Harlow one I bought &#9786;



Love that arrow! And it looks great with the Yurman and eye! Great look


----------



## cheburashka73

benchwarmer said:


> I don't know how to post a pic either   but I wanted to comment on your id cheburashka!  My dh is Russian and he told me all about cheburashka, I used to even know how to sing the song but I forgot it.  I sang it to our oldest when he was a baby, 10 yrs ago!



Thank  you benchwarmer, if ur DH child of 70-80ies, we grew up with this cartoon, Cheburashka and Crocodile Gena. Cutest ever, i havent find any other cute cartoon personage? ever, not even hello kitty or others


----------



## Ayunaj




----------



## jeh3v

Stack for date night a few weeks ago!


----------



## madiemic

jeh3v said:


> Stack for date night a few weeks ago!



I'm in love with your MK watch. One of these days I'll go buy it. I've been wanting it for the longest time.


----------



## darkangel07760

dster1 said:


> Is this too much? I only like wearing bracelets on my right but I'm finding it difficult to stack the pandora with the love.



Nope it looks great!


----------



## LittleLover

I am a stacking newbie. Here's my wedding set with a cute little twist band as a spacer. Pretty basic, but I like it.


----------



## Stacey D

Beautiful bracelets!


----------



## Threshold

My moon & star stack rings...


----------



## cupcake34

> I am a stacking newbie. Here's my wedding set with a cute little twist band as a spacer. Pretty basic, but I like it.



Love your rings!! Is your solitaire from Tiffany's? 

Do you mind sharing the carat weight?


----------



## Threshold

cupcake34 said:


> Love your rings!! Is your solitaire from Tiffany's?
> 
> Do you mind sharing the carat weight?



Ditto!  Gorgeous set!


----------



## DuRoBags

Today's stack


----------



## AndieAbroad

DuRoBags said:


> Today's stack



Cute! I like the look of the Tiffany bead/mini heart and love bracelets together. Can you tell me if you notice the love flipping so the word is at the bottom of your wrist very often, or is the word long enough and the chain tight enough to keep it on top? I'm thinking of getting it as a layering piece myself! Thanks so much.


----------



## Designpurchaser

AndieAbroad said:


> Cute! I like the look of the Tiffany bead/mini heart and love bracelets together. Can you tell me if you notice the love flipping so the word is at the bottom of your wrist very often, or is the word long enough and the chain tight enough to keep it on top? I'm thinking of getting it as a layering piece myself! Thanks so much.



I want to know the exact same thing about the Love bracelet


----------



## Designpurchaser

LittleLover said:


> I am a stacking newbie. Here's my wedding set with a cute little twist band as a spacer. Pretty basic, but I like it.



This combination is absolutely stunning. Putting the twist band between the two rings is a great idea. Where did it come from?


----------



## Christchrist

LittleLover said:


> I am a stacking newbie. Here's my wedding set with a cute little twist band as a spacer. Pretty basic, but I like it.



That very pretty. Love that spacer


----------



## LittleLover

Designpurchaser said:


> This combination is absolutely stunning. Putting the twist band between the two rings is a great idea. Where did it come from?



I found it on Etsy.


----------



## LittleLover

cupcake34 said:


> Love your rings!! Is your solitaire from Tiffany's?
> 
> Do you mind sharing the carat weight?



It is not from Tiffany's, but I  did choose it because it looks nearly identical to the Tiffany Knife Edge. Except my prongs aren't quite as low set as Tiffany's and it's 14k yellow gold rather than 18k. It is 1.25 ct and my finger is size 5, for reference.


----------



## merekat703

Todays stack.


----------



## Junkenpo

LittleLover said:


> I am a stacking newbie. Here's my wedding set with a cute little twist band as a spacer. Pretty basic, but I like it.



Gorgeous set! i love it! 



Threshold said:


> My moon & star stack rings...



Ah! I love the color of higher karat gold. Your rings are fantastic and I adore your earrings... would you mind naming a designer? I'd love a pair like that in studs.


----------



## slowlikehoney

LittleLover said:


> I am a stacking newbie. Here's my wedding set with a cute little twist band as a spacer. Pretty basic, but I like it.



Beautiful!!


----------



## DuRoBags

AndieAbroad said:


> Cute! I like the look of the Tiffany bead/mini heart and love bracelets together. Can you tell me if you notice the love flipping so the word is at the bottom of your wrist very often, or is the word long enough and the chain tight enough to keep it on top? I'm thinking of getting it as a layering piece myself! Thanks so much.



The love does flip and stays in my inner wrist a lot. Depending on the size of your wrist will determine how tight the bracelet will be because the word is short. You can always have the bracelet sized, but I don't know if it will lessen the word from flipping. Hope this helps.


----------



## Threshold

Junkenpo said:


> Ah! I love the color of higher karat gold. Your rings are fantastic and I adore your earrings... would you mind naming a designer? I'd love a pair like that in studs.



Thank you!  The designer is Nick Ehret.  He & his wife (Caroline? ~ memory fails) have a shop on Etsy.


----------



## jeh3v

madiemic said:
			
		

> I'm in love with your MK watch. One of these days I'll go buy it. I've been wanting it for the longest time.



Do it! Worth every penny


----------



## jeh3v

Today's stack


----------



## stmary

jeh3v said:


> Today's stack



Nice! Something new . Love it!


----------



## madiemic

My stacks today. New Pandora princess tiara ring. Love how easy it is to stack


----------



## floridasun8

Just a simple stack today. 

Pandora bracelet
Coach bangle
Yurman diamond crossover ring
Simple non brand silver thumb ring


----------



## LittleLover

jeh3v said:


> Today's stack



I love your zigzag bracelet! Very cool


----------



## desiuny

Today's stack


----------



## paula3boys

madiemic said:


> My stacks today. New Pandora princess tiara ring. Love how easy it is to stack



Can you give info on ring because I can't find it?


----------



## madiemic

paula3boys said:


> Can you give info on ring because I can't find it?



It's not actually for sale yet. My pandora store got it in early and let me purchase it. I think it comes out in a couple weeks. I believe it was $40


----------



## jeh3v

LittleLover said:
			
		

> I love your zigzag bracelet! Very cool



Thank you. It's from Bauble Bar.


----------



## jeh3v

Today's stack


----------



## Sparkle74




----------



## paula3boys

madiemic said:


> It's not actually for sale yet. My pandora store got it in early and let me purchase it. I think it comes out in a couple weeks. I believe it was $40



OMG, I need it! Do you have the number from tag or whatever that I could reference when I call?


----------



## MissMee

jeh3v said:


> Today's stack


! xMMx


----------



## smile4me6

My stack!!


----------



## smile4me6

smile4me6 said:
			
		

> My stack!!



My friend's daughter made these for me...love them!!!!


----------



## designerdiva40

My little stack today


----------



## smile4me6

designerdiva40 said:
			
		

> My little stack today



Gorgeous!!


----------



## @PinkCornbread

designerdiva40 said:


> My little stack today



That's HOT!!!


----------



## mad_for_chanel

My stack!


----------



## designerdiva40

mad_for_chanel said:


> My stack!



Love this one...... Gorgeous


----------



## mad_for_chanel

designerdiva40 said:


> Love this one...... Gorgeous



Thanks! & guess who's bracelet reminded me of these


----------



## designerdiva40

mad_for_chanel said:


> Thanks! & guess who's bracelet reminded me of these



Lol..... We both have amazing taste don't you agree


----------



## desiuny

Love this thread. Everyone has the best stuff


----------



## madiemic

paula3boys said:


> OMG, I need it! Do you have the number from tag or whatever that I could reference when I call?



I don't. They gave me a ring box but not the tag. I may have it on my receipt.  I will check tonight.


----------



## TechPrincess

madiemic said:


> I don't. They gave me a ring box but not the tag. I may have it on my receipt.  I will check tonight.


Did your SA happen to say when it is going to be released ... I so need this piece!


----------



## madiemic

TechPrincess said:


> Did your SA happen to say when it is going to be released ... I so need this piece!



Some stores have it out now but the release date is March 11th I was told. It looks great layered with the new CZ magestic band ring!


----------



## purse collector

Oops double post


----------



## purse collector

My stack...mixing gold and rose gold


----------



## Designpurchaser

smile4me6 said:


> My stack!!



I LOVE this and love it even more that your friend's daughter made them, how lovely  Just goes to show it doesn't always have to have a designer name attached to it


----------



## Designpurchaser

designerdiva40 said:


> My little stack today



Not sure on the one next to your love but the others go so well with your Love 

I need to start posting my daily layers...wish I wasn't such a numpty on my MacBook


----------



## smile4me6

Designpurchaser said:
			
		

> I LOVE this and love it even more that your friend's daughter made them, how lovely  Just goes to show it doesn't always have to have a designer name attached to it



Thank you!!!!


----------



## Designpurchaser

smile4me6 said:


> Thank you!!!!



You are very welcome, your friend has a very talented daughter


----------



## smile4me6

Designpurchaser said:
			
		

> You are very welcome, your friend has a very talented daughter



I'm going to make sure I tell her that!!! Teenagers these days need as much positive reinforcement and compliments as possible!!


----------



## Designpurchaser

smile4me6 said:


> I'm going to make sure I tell her that!!! Teenagers these days need as much positive reinforcement and compliments as possible!!



I agree 

She probably won't believe you....show her this thread....

Did she make them all? Together they are great. Perhaps she could make them as a stack and sell them...

Good luck


----------



## smile4me6

Designpurchaser said:
			
		

> I agree
> 
> She probably won't believe you....show her this thread....
> 
> Did she make them all? Together they are great. Perhaps she could make them as a stack and sell them...
> 
> Good luck



Yeah, she probably wouldn't!! Yes, she made them all together for them to be worn together!! Brilliant, huh? And you best believe these were not free!!! She has already started her little business for some spending change!!!


----------



## charliefarlie

purse collector said:


> My stack...mixing gold and rose gold
> 
> View attachment 2089978



I love the RG one, could you tell me where it's from please?


----------



## Blythedor

Do you think my stacks is weird?


----------



## skyqueen

I think your stack looks great! 
In fact...you were my inspiration!!!


----------



## skyqueen

I was just going through the last couple of pages of this thread. Everyone is so creative!!!
Love how super expensive bracelets/watches are mixed with nice costume jewelry...and look fantastic!


----------



## skyqueen

Dear God...I'm on a roll!
Thought I had a black enamel/silver bangle. Can't remember the name...something de Paris. Have this bracelet in pink, too.

Like finding new jewelry!!!


----------



## purse collector

charliefarlie said:


> I love the RG one, could you tell me where it's from please?



Thanks!  The spike rose gold bangle is by vita fede and the rose gold pave balls with skulls and gold wrap bracelet is by me .


----------



## Designpurchaser

Todays stack

White gold and diamond flower bracelet and two fashion bracelets


----------



## smile4me6

Designpurchaser said:
			
		

> Todays stack
> 
> White gold and diamond flower bracelet and two fashion bracelets



LOOOOVVVVVEEEEEEE this!!!!!


----------



## Designpurchaser

smile4me6 said:


> LOOOOVVVVVEEEEEEE this!!!!!



Thank you 

This thread is such fun, can't wait until tomorrow


----------



## designerdiva40

Designpurchaser said:


> Todays stack
> 
> White gold and diamond flower bracelet and two fashion bracelets



Love this especially the flower bracelet


----------



## Designpurchaser

designerdiva40 said:


> Love this especially the flower bracelet



Thanks, it's very cute and girly


----------



## Lovefour

Today's stack!


----------



## bella601

purse collector said:


> Oops double post



Love this!


----------



## Designpurchaser

Lovefour said:


> Today's stack!



Very nice


----------



## Lovefour

Designpurchaser said:


> Very nice


Thank u!!


----------



## etk123

Everything was itchy today, so only did a soft mini stack


----------



## jeh3v

I layered and wore these necklaces together today!


----------



## Harpertoo

Have not worn this stack for a while.
It used to be my everyday group...pink sapphires in honor of my first M-day & Tiffany Etoile was for a birthday.


----------



## Threshold

Harpertoo, that is a beautiful stack, in looks _and _sentiment.  Love the Tiffany Etoile, so timelessly classy.


----------



## XCCX

etk123 said:


> Everything was itchy today, so only did a soft mini stack



Your pieces/stacks are always so pretty and eye catching!


----------



## jade

I just got two new pieces to stack!  Still deciding how to wear them today.  

http://www.madewell.com/madewell_category/JEWELRY/bracelets/PRDOVR~72264/72264.jsp
http://www.madewell.com/madewell_category/JEWELRY/bracelets/PRDOVR~20944/20944.jsp

I think they are going to go perfectly with my turquoise cuff.  And I think my watch too!


----------



## karo

Harpertoo said:


> Have not worn this stack for a while.
> It used to be my everyday group...pink sapphires in honor of my first M-day & Tiffany Etoile was for a birthday.



Gorgeous! Love your stack!


----------



## Designpurchaser

Harpertoo said:


> Have not worn this stack for a while.
> It used to be my everyday group...pink sapphires in honor of my first M-day & Tiffany Etoile was for a birthday.



Beautiful


----------



## desiuny

I'm having soo much fun with this thread


----------



## smile4me6

desiuny said:
			
		

> I'm having soo much fun with this thread



Love it!!!!


----------



## Jujuma

etk123 said:


> Everything was itchy today, so only did a soft mini stack



My bracelet didn't stay sparkly . Do you think it's because I wore it to hot yoga?


----------



## jade

Here is what I came up with today.


----------



## Designpurchaser

desiuny said:


> I'm having soo much fun with this thread



Lovely


----------



## TechPrincess

today's stack


----------



## etk123

Harpertoo said:


> Have not worn this stack for a while.
> It used to be my everyday group...pink sapphires in honor of my first M-day & Tiffany Etoile was for a birthday.


Ooooh, I love them all!


jeh3v said:


> I layered and wore these necklaces together today!


Very pretty combo, would love to see modeling pics


xactreality said:


> Your pieces/stacks are always so pretty and eye catching!


Thank you sweetie!!


----------



## etk123

desiuny said:


> I'm having soo much fun with this thread


Nice!


Jujuma said:


> My bracelet didn't stay sparkly . Do you think it's because I wore it to hot yoga?


Maybe it got sweaty? Have you tried to clean it? If it doesn't sparkle again you should try to exchange it for a new one.


jade said:


> Here is what I came up with today.


Pretty!


TechPrincess said:


> today's stack


Love!!


----------



## jade

TechPrincess said:


> today's stack



Ohh, loving the nail!  Where did you get it?



etk123 said:


> Pretty!



Thanks!  I definitely need to find more things.  And more occasions to wear my turquoise bracelet!


----------



## TechPrincess

jade said:


> Ohh, loving the nail!  Where did you get it?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!  I definitely need to find more things.  And more occasions to wear my turquoise bracelet!


Its a Juste Un Clou


----------



## Designpurchaser

Came home to a little organza sachet today with this in.....






Cute as a button and cheap as chips - Silver Hand of Fatima with crystals on black cord which I have stacked with my diamond tennis bracelet and fashion bracelet


----------



## designerdiva40

Designpurchaser said:


> Came home to a little organza sachet today with this in.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cute as a button and cheap as chips - Silver Hand of Fatima with crystals on black cord which I have stacked with my diamond tennis bracelet and fashion bracelet



You definitely are a magpie Hun


----------



## Designpurchaser

designerdiva40 said:


> You definitely are a magpie Hun



Yup!! That's me


----------



## etk123

Designpurchaser said:


> Came home to a little organza sachet today with this in.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cute as a button and cheap as chips - Silver Hand of Fatima with crystals on black cord which I have stacked with my diamond tennis bracelet and fashion bracelet



pretty.......


----------



## Designpurchaser

etk123 said:


> pretty.......



Thanks


----------



## Candice0985

I bought this H&M ID bracelet today. Something fun and different  
Layered with my YG diamond bar bracelet and dbty.


----------



## zeusthegreatest

Candice0985 said:


> View attachment 2096946
> 
> I bought this H&M ID bracelet today. Something fun and different
> Layered with my YG diamond bar bracelet and dbty.



beauuutiful!!!


----------



## Candice0985

zeusthegreatest said:


> beauuutiful!!!


----------



## karo

My stacks today - I have no idea how to turn the pic...


----------



## stmary

karo said:


> My stacks today - I have no idea how to turn the pic...



May i know what size is your Cartier Trinity? I think Its the perfect size.


----------



## karo

stmary said:


> May i know what size is your Cartier Trinity? I think Its the perfect size.



It's the mini I think - the one smaller than the classic.


----------



## stmary

karo said:


> It's the mini I think - the one smaller than the classic.



Thank you. I've been thinking of this size too. Its good to see modeling pic. Thanks again!


----------



## karo

stmary said:


> Thank you. I've been thinking of this size too. Its good to see modeling pic. Thanks again!



Glad I could help 
It really is a great size, it's easy to stack it and it also looks good alone.


----------



## etk123

Candice0985 said:


> View attachment 2096946
> 
> I bought this H&M ID bracelet today. Something fun and different
> Layered with my YG diamond bar bracelet and dbty.


Love this!


karo said:


> My stacks today - I have no idea how to turn the pic...



Love all of this!


----------



## Bags4Bubbles

Candice0985 said:


> View attachment 2096946
> 
> I bought this H&M ID bracelet today. Something fun and different
> Layered with my YG diamond bar bracelet and dbty.



Lovely!!


----------



## BreadnGem

karo said:


> My stacks today - I have no idea how to turn the pic...



Very nice! I especially like the two necklaces together


----------



## Candice0985

etk123 said:


> Love this!
> 
> 
> Love all of this!


thanks ladies! some times a new cheapie bracelet makes me just as happy as fine jewellery


----------



## karo

etk123 said:


> Love all of this!



Thank you etk123


----------



## karo

BreadnGem said:


> Very nice! I especially like the two necklaces together



Thanks a lot BreadnGem!


----------



## monella

@PinkCornbread said:


> View attachment 1937918
> 
> 
> My cute pink bracelet I ordered layered with Tiffany


Love the pink bracelet! I have the same in white. I saw them in Italy when I was there in the summer - they were everywhere! I stupidly didn't pick one up when I was there and searched when I got home, but it was sooooo difficult. I ended ordering the very last one from this company out of NY. May I ask where you ordered your from? I'd love another color.


----------



## BCD242

Here's mine today


----------



## Samia

Junkenpo said:


> The newest additions to my collection..... Dior Bois de Rose rings in 18k wg, one with diamonds on only the thorns, the other with pavè.


Love the Dior rings and the look awesome stacked!!! Must get these!


----------



## LVoeletters

AzureCloud said:


> Here's mine from today. Just picked up this arrow bracelet today. Love it! Reminds me of the House of Harlow one I bought &#9786;


Omg where is that arrow bangle from??


----------



## designerdiva40

I'm having a Tiffany day today


----------



## einseine

10-motif carnelian X 2x10-motif onyx!


----------



## LVoeletters

Simple stack


----------



## LVoeletters

Ring stack... My iPad will only load one pic at a time and my purseforum app won't work!!!


----------



## LVoeletters

New stack! I forgot what the arrow band is called it's from Bloomingdales and the  evil eye i


----------



## MissMee

LVoeletters said:


> New stack! I forgot what the arrow band is called it's from Bloomingdales and the  evil eye i


Wow I love your amazing stack! xMMx


----------



## MissMee

designerdiva40 said:


> I'm having a Tiffany day today


Love your necklaces xMMx


----------



## designerdiva40

MissMee said:


> Love your necklaces xMMx



Thank you


----------



## Caz71

designerdiva40 said:


> I'm having a Tiffany day today



Hmmm the little lock is so cute!


----------



## designerdiva40

Caz71 said:


> Hmmm the little lock is so cute!



It is great for layering, I really want it in YG


----------



## Caz71

designerdiva40 said:


> It is great for layering, I really want it in YG



Yes would not have guessed that - definitely nice for layering and with a dbty.


----------



## Designpurchaser

designerdiva40 said:


> I'm having a Tiffany day today



Very CUTE little padlock necklace


----------



## Designpurchaser

LVoeletters said:


> Simple stack



WOAH!! I LOVE this....really my style...is it all Tiffany?


----------



## Candice0985

LVoeletters said:


> Ring stack... My iPad will only load one pic at a time and my purseforum app won't work!!!



love the st pattys day mani


----------



## LVoeletters

Designpurchaser said:


> WOAH!! I LOVE this....really my style...is it all Tiffany?



Thank you, I handmade the pearls necklace and doubled it around the neck. The bee is of course the garden bee pendant. Love the way it sparkles when there's no light!


----------



## LVoeletters

candice0985 said:


> love the st pattys day mani :d


:d


----------



## Designpurchaser

LVoeletters said:


> Thank you, I handmade the pearls necklace and doubled it around the neck. The bee is of course the garden bee pendant. Love the way it sparkles when there's no light!



It's a stunning look. The pearl necklace is so pretty and you did it yourself....


----------



## Junkenpo

LVoeletters said:


> Simple stack





LVoeletters said:


> Ring stack... My iPad will only load one pic at a time and my purseforum app won't work!!!





LVoeletters said:


> New stack! I forgot what the arrow band is called it's from Bloomingdales and the  evil eye i



 That first stack looks so romantic together!  I love the fat etoile with the eternity.  And that arrow bangle is fab!


----------



## Junkenpo

Here's my stacks today.  On ring finger: Platinum band with braided center in yg/wg/RG center and a 2mm 24k hammered yg ring. On pointer finger: Dior Boise de rose stack! I'm still in a honeymoon phase with them! Lol


----------



## Candice0985

Junkenpo said:


> Here's my stacks today.  On ring finger: Platinum band with braided center in yg/wg/RG center and a 2mm 24k hammered yg ring. On pointer finger: Dior Boise de rose stack! I'm still in a honeymoon phase with them! Lol



I love this! you pull off bands so well, i'm jealous


----------



## etk123

Junkenpo said:


> Here's my stacks today.  On ring finger: Platinum band with braided center in yg/wg/RG center and a 2mm 24k hammered yg ring. On pointer finger: Dior Boise de rose stack! I'm still in a honeymoon phase with them! Lol



pretty pretty


----------



## LVoeletters

Junkenpo said:


> Here's my stacks today.  On ring finger: Platinum band with braided center in yg/wg/RG center and a 2mm 24k hammered yg ring. On pointer finger: Dior Boise de rose stack! I'm still in a honeymoon phase with them! Lol


SO GORGEOUS! The emerald DBTY is my HG DBTY!


----------



## LVoeletters

Been soo bad....


----------



## LVoeletters

You've all inspired me to get my little heart reattached to the bracelet. Finally found it!


----------



## ratrat

Aww love all stacks, this thread is the ones I keep coming back to drool & new ideas...

Joining some of Cartier stack in slightly different combo   DH took me out for w/e break and surprised me with Love ring gift, matching with Bracelet & perfect size match with Cartier Princess cut eternity he gave me last year!  Three Cartiers on my left hand.

One week late for Mothers' day, DH was kind of stingy avoiding 'expensive' w/e.. but I think I forgive him lol.


----------



## Designpurchaser

ratrat said:


> Aww love all stacks, this thread is the ones I keep coming back to drool & new ideas...
> 
> Joining some of Cartier stack in slightly different combo   DH took me out for w/e break and surprised me with Love ring gift, matching with Bracelet & perfect size match with Cartier Princess cut eternity he gave me last year!  Three Cartiers on my left hand.
> 
> One week late for Mothers' day, DH was kind of stingy avoiding 'expensive' w/e.. but I think I forgive him lol.




 What a lovely hubby Ratty  He's a keeper


----------



## ratrat

^^ lol DP, thank you yes nobody accepts return anyway, I think!


----------



## Designpurchaser

Diamond pendant (I think I might have this slightly altered)
Freshwater pearls
Crystal key on ball chain


----------



## bex285

ratrat said:


> Aww love all stacks, this thread is the ones I keep coming back to drool & new ideas...
> 
> Joining some of Cartier stack in slightly different combo   DH took me out for w/e break and surprised me with Love ring gift, matching with Bracelet & perfect size match with Cartier Princess cut eternity he gave me last year!  Three Cartiers on my left hand.



Wow, love all of this, lucky you!


----------



## Threshold

Designpurchaser said:


> Diamond pendant (I think I might have this slightly altered)
> Freshwater pearls
> Crystal key on ball chain



Ohhhhh I think the diamond pendant is _totally _unique!  I love the bail.


----------



## bucha

desiuny said:


> Today's stack



Beautiful! I recognize a Cartier and probably a beaded Tiffany, but who makes the bracelet with the cylinder?


----------



## Designpurchaser

Threshold said:


> Ohhhhh I think the diamond pendant is _totally _unique!  I love the bail.



Thank you  I like the bail too, it has little diamonds on it. I am thinking about having the chain removed and just having the pendant hanging from the bail with a little ring...


----------



## ratrat

Designpurchaser said:


> Diamond pendant (I think I might have this slightly altered)
> Freshwater pearls
> Crystal key on ball chain



Gorrrrgeous!  Love the diamond pendant, very unique


----------



## Designpurchaser

ratrat said:


> Gorrrrgeous!  Love the diamond pendant, very unique



Thank you Ratty, it was specially made for me


----------



## designerdiva40

Junkenpo said:


> Here's my stacks today.  On ring finger: Platinum band with braided center in yg/wg/RG center and a 2mm 24k hammered yg ring. On pointer finger: Dior Boise de rose stack! I'm still in a honeymoon phase with them! Lol



Love your rings but your bracelet is so pretty, what make is it. TIA


----------



## Junkenpo

LVoeletters said:


> SO GORGEOUS! The emerald DBTY is my HG DBTY!



I would love an emerald DBTY, there's just something about yellow and green that just works!  This is holding me over in the meantime. 



designerdiva40 said:


> Love your rings but your bracelet is so pretty, what make is it. TIA



Thank you!  I actually picked it up last year in a clearance bin at Macy's. It is sterling silver plated in 24k gold, which is probably what makes the yellow color pop so nicely against the green. The stones are swarovski crystals.


----------



## Designpurchaser

Chanel crystal necklace and pearl and crystal doubled necklace.


----------



## sneezz




----------



## chessmont

I like your serotonin molecule


----------



## HauteMama

Designpurchaser said:


> Diamond pendant (I think I might have this slightly altered)
> Freshwater pearls
> Crystal key on ball chain


 
I have been looking for a way to layer a pearl necklace and this is just gorgeous. FWIW, I wouldn't alter the diamond pendant; the little chain it hangs from makes it slightly different from so many other pendants. I think the reason it has illicited so many comments is because it is different and beautiful and not what people see everyday.


----------



## HauteMama

LVoeletters said:


> You've all inspired me to get my little heart reattached to the bracelet. Finally found it!


 
Ooh, could you tell us where the skull charm bracelet is from?


----------



## sneezz

chessmont said:


> I like your serotonin molecule



Why thank you!


----------



## Designpurchaser

HauteMama said:


> I have been looking for a way to layer a pearl necklace and this is just gorgeous. FWIW, I wouldn't alter the diamond pendant; the little chain it hangs from makes it slightly different from so many other pendants. I think the reason it has illicited so many comments is because it is different and beautiful and not what people see everyday.



Thanks for your opinion. It is very pretty but sometimes it flips which is annoying and I thought if I did away with the chain that would stop it doing that.


----------



## designerdiva40

This is what I wore layered today


----------



## Cartierangel

Delicate Stack




Bold Stack


----------



## Threshold

Cartierangel said:


> Delicate Stack
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bold Stack



OOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!  And OUCH!!!!!!


----------



## vannarene

designerdiva40 said:


> This is what I wore layered today



How is your Notes letter charm holding up with another charm on it? I have the S for my name and want to get an E for my son's name and put them together but IDK how badly it will get scratched.

Those two charms look lovely together, btw


----------



## vannarene

Threshold said:


> OOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!  And OUCH!!!!!!



My thoughts exactly! I love how edgy it is but I'd forget I was wearing it and like, try to hold a baby or something LOL


----------



## Threshold

vannarene said:


> My thoughts exactly! I love how edgy it is but I'd forget I was wearing it and like, try to hold a baby or something LOL


----------



## Cartierangel

Threshold said:


>


lol - the spikes are for when I'm feeling sassy


----------



## etk123

Today


----------



## karo

etk123 said:


> Today


Stunning!


----------



## etk123

Thanks! 


karo said:


> Stunning!


----------



## Junkenpo

etk123 said:


> Today



That anchor is adorable (never thought I'd use anchor/adorable in the same sentence!) and I love your rings!  Makes me :worthy: lol


----------



## Jujuma

etk123 said:


> Today


Beautiful! Is that anchor new? I love everything, rings too! I'm going crazy I have pics to post too but can't till this app thing is figured out. So frustrating, I'll just have to droll over yours! Beautiful!


----------



## designerdiva40

vannarene said:


> How is your Notes letter charm holding up with another charm on it? I have the S for my name and want to get an E for my son's name and put them together but IDK how badly it will get scratched.
> 
> Those two charms look lovely together, btw



Hi its the first time I've put them together but I think putting two together is a great idea & will look gorgeous.


----------



## designerdiva40

etk123 said:


> Today



I love your ERing, love those bracelets do you mind me asking where you got them. TIA


----------



## vannarene

designerdiva40 said:


> Hi its the first time I've put them together but I think putting two together is a great idea & will look gorgeous.



I think so too  I'll get it once I recover from my most recent Pandora/Tiffany spree


----------



## Designpurchaser

designerdiva40 said:


> This is what I wore layered today



This looks lovely DD


----------



## Designpurchaser

etk123 said:


> Today



Just the look I like, classy and dainty


----------



## etk123

Junkenpo said:


> That anchor is adorable (never thought I'd use anchor/adorable in the same sentence!) and I love your rings!  Makes me :worthy: lol


Thanks Junkenpo! I think the anchor is adorable too lol!


Jujuma said:


> Beautiful! Is that anchor new? I love everything, rings too! I'm going crazy I have pics to post too but can't till this app thing is figured out. So frustrating, I'll just have to droll over yours! Beautiful!



Thank you! I just picked up the anchor at Nordies, there's a few other designs too, equally cute. They're Nadri and $38, there's necklaces too. And there's 2 jump rings so it's great for small wrists too! That was actually the first time I posted a pic from my phone without the app, not too hard hehe! But I couldn't figure it out on photos I had already taken, had to snap it right from the manage attachments page...can't wait to see what you've been wearing!


----------



## etk123

designerdiva40 said:


> I love your ERing, love those bracelets do you mind me asking where you got them. TIA


Thank you! I got the bar bracelet from Blue Nile and the anchor from Nordstrom, by Nadri.


Designpurchaser said:


> Just the look I like, classy and dainty


Thanks! I've been loving dainty these days too.


----------



## designerdiva40

etk123 said:


> Thank you! I got the bar bracelet from Blue Nile and the anchor from Nordstrom, by Nadri.
> 
> Thanks! I've been loving dainty these days too.



Thank you so much I will definitely check out Blue Nile I think they ship to the UK but sadly I don't think Nordstrom do 
You have some beautiful pieces but your ERing makes me drawl every time I see a pic...... Please keep posting pics I just love looking at it


----------



## designerdiva40

Designpurchaser said:


> This looks lovely DD



Thanks Hun


----------



## designerdiva40

vannarene said:


> I think so too  I'll get it once I recover from my most recent Pandora/Tiffany spree



Ooooh please share pics 
I love looking at everyone's new purchases


----------



## Designpurchaser

Just bumping this thread because I like it


----------



## Samia

Sorry pic loading issues!


----------



## stmary

designerdiva40 said:


> Thank you so much I will definitely check out Blue Nile I think they ship to the UK but sadly I don't think Nordstrom do
> You have some beautiful pieces but your ERing makes me drawl every time I see a pic...... Please keep posting pics I just love looking at it



Hi there,
    I too am thinking about getting something shipped from bluenile but I'm just wondering about the custom and how much will I need to pay for it. Do you have any idea?


----------



## Candice0985

stmary said:


> Hi there,
> I too am thinking about getting something shipped from bluenile but I'm just wondering about the custom and how much will I need to pay for it. Do you have any idea?



customs are included in the price! you'll see that at checkout


----------



## designerdiva40

stmary said:


> Hi there,
> I too am thinking about getting something shipped from bluenile but I'm just wondering about the custom and how much will I need to pay for it. Do you have any idea?



I thought they had a UK website, I haven't really looked so I don't know but maybe one of the UK ladies might have an answer.


----------



## Samia

Lets see if this works


----------



## darkangel07760

Samia said:


> Lets see if this works



I love it!


----------



## etk123

Samia said:


> Lets see if this works



Love!!!!!


----------



## Samia

darkangel07760 said:


> I love it!





etk123 said:


> Love!!!!!



Thank you! 
And very sorry for the huge pic!!


----------



## karo

Samia said:


> Lets see if this works



Love your stacks!!! Gorgeous!


----------



## Babsiegirl

My mini stack!!!


----------



## etk123

All my recent favorites together. Didn't work out too well as all the chains got tangles on the monogram hehe, but I liked it. 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Yay the new app just resized my pic, that is so great!!!!


----------



## JOJA

etk123 said:


> All my recent favorites together. Didn't work out too well as all the chains got tangles on the monogram hehe, but I liked it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2117919
> 
> 
> Yay the new app just resized my pic, that is so great!!!!



I LOVE your wedding set ~ it's amazing!  Great bracelets ~ is the bar one a Sydney Evan?  If so how do you like her pieces?  I really want her live necklace and evil eye bracelet.  I was ready to order the mini, but I think it literally is mini.    I think the small looks like a good size.


----------



## designerdiva40

etk123 said:


> All my recent favorites together. Didn't work out too well as all the chains got tangles on the monogram hehe, but I liked it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2117919
> 
> 
> Yay the new app just resized my pic, that is so great!!!!



Hi is your pearl bracelet the Tiffany PBTY ? I was looking to get one in YG, how do you find it ? TIA


----------



## Candice0985

Samia said:


> Lets see if this works



LOVE your oui bracelet...i'm still on the hunt for one!


----------



## etk123

JOJA said:


> I LOVE your wedding set ~ it's amazing!  Great bracelets ~ is the bar one a Sydney Evan?  If so how do you like her pieces?  I really want her live necklace and evil eye bracelet.  I was ready to order the mini, but I think it literally is mini.    I think the small looks like a good size.


Thanks sweetie! The bar bracelet is from Blue Nile, also comes in yellow and rose gold. If you do a search there's a few other girls here that have it too.



designerdiva40 said:


> Hi is your pearl bracelet the Tiffany PBTY ? I was looking to get one in YG, how do you find it ? TIA


Hi DD! It's not, it's not designer. I will say that my pearls are smaller than the Tiffany one, but I admire that one all the time and am always considering buying it!


----------



## designerdiva40

etk123 said:


> Thanks sweetie! The bar bracelet is from Blue Nile, also comes in yellow and rose gold. If you do a search there's a few other girls here that have it too.
> 
> 
> Hi DD! It's not, it's not designer. I will say that my pearls are smaller than the Tiffany one, but I admire that one all the time and am always considering buying it!



Thanks sweetie, the Tiffany one has been on my wish list forever but you know how it is  I'm never going to get to the bottom of this list especially with all the enabling on TPF.
Forgot to say thanks for posting your ERing again....... I love it


----------



## cupcake34

> All my recent favorites together. Didn't work out too well as all the chains got tangles on the monogram hehe, but I liked it.



It looks great! I especially LOVE your E-ring!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## XCCX

etk123 said:


> All my recent favorites together. Didn't work out too well as all the chains got tangles on the monogram hehe, but I liked it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2117919
> 
> 
> Yay the new app just resized my pic, that is so great!!!!


 
Love this!

Who is your pearl by the yard bracelet by?


----------



## bex285

Samia said:


> Lets see if this works



Love that Oui bracelet! (no pun intended)


----------



## desiuny

bucha said:


> Beautiful! I recognize a Cartier and probably a beaded Tiffany, but who makes the bracelet with the cylinder?



It is a Folli Follie cuff


----------



## desiuny

Today's


----------



## etk123

Babsiegirl said:


> My mini stack!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2117806



These are so pretty! So frustrating that my Love is causing me trouble right now, I totally want to copy your look!


----------



## cupcake34

> These are so pretty! So frustrating that my Love is causing me trouble right now, I totally want to copy your look!



Oh no, I'm so sorry to hear that! Has your skin problem got worse? I was so glad to hear the coating solved your problem


----------



## etk123

cupcake34 said:


> Oh no, I'm so sorry to hear that! Has your skin problem got worse? I was so glad to hear the coating solved your problem



Cupcake you are so sweet to remember and ask! I am having trouble with all my jewelry except my wedding rings (thank goodness!) but I'm on medicine that's causing extreme skin sensitivity. Thankfully only 4 more weeks of it, then things should go back to normal.


----------



## cupcake34

> Cupcake you are so sweet to remember and ask! I am having trouble with  all my jewelry except my wedding rings (thank goodness!) but I'm on  medicine that's causing extreme skin sensitivity. Thankfully only 4 more  weeks of it, then things should go back to normal.



Oh no, let's hope that it is all due to the medicine you're taking at the moment. 

But if extreme skin sensitivity is a likely side effect, chances are that you will be able to wear your Love again soon


----------



## karo

desiuny said:


> Today's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2118983


What a stunning stack!!!


----------



## mousdioufe

desiuny said:


> Today's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2118983


so pretty!! what size is your love bracelet and the JUC?


----------



## mousdioufe

stack of the day.


----------



## Threshold

mousdioufe said:


> stack of the day.


----------



## darkangel07760

desiuny said:


> Today's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2118983


 
LOVE it!!!  BTW I used to live in Rumson, now I live in Sacramento.... I miss Monmouth County!!!


----------



## Greentea

desiuny said:


> Today's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2118983



You kill me with that amazing Clou!


----------



## etk123

desiuny said:


> Today's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2118983


Yummy 


mousdioufe said:


> stack of the day.



Gorgeous. Makes me want to run out and buy a whole stack of gold bracelets!


----------



## etk123

xactreality said:


> Love this!
> 
> Who is your pearl by the yard bracelet by?



Thanks! It's a no name, a bit different from a lot of what is out there because the pearls are 4mm. Reminds me of the Mikimoto one but for a fraction of the price.


----------



## Jujuma

mousdioufe said:


> stack of the day.


Wowza! Love love love!!!


----------



## shaleejam

I had never even heard of stacking before finding a Purseforum thread on the subject yesterday.  I only had a tennis bracelet so I rushed out today, bought a bangle and a watch and took a photo.

As you can see i was in such a hurry I forgot to remove the plastic on the watch band! 

It's my first stacking attempt..I know it's a bit boring and basic but I normally go for the less is more philosophy and might need to ease myself into this one


----------



## Designpurchaser

shaleejam said:


> I had never even heard of stacking before finding a Purseforum thread on the subject yesterday.  I only had a tennis bracelet so I rushed out today, bought a bangle and a watch and took a photo.
> 
> As you can see i was in such a hurry I forgot to remove the plastic on the watch band!
> 
> It's my first stacking attempt..I know it's a bit boring and basic but I normally go for the less is more philosophy and might need to ease myself into this one



Very blingy look, I love it


----------



## XCCX

etk123 said:


> Thanks! It's a no name, a bit different from a lot of what is out there because the pearls are 4mm. Reminds me of the Mikimoto one but for a fraction of the price.



Its's lovely.. I had my jeweler make a very similar one for me last year that's why I was wondering


----------



## desiuny

mousdioufe said:


> so pretty!! what size is your love bracelet and the JUC?


They are both 16, i don't like to have too much extra room.


----------



## desiuny

mousdioufe said:


> stack of the day.


amazing!! love the half tennis bracelet, soo unique


----------



## desiuny

shaleejam said:


> I had never even heard of stacking before finding a Purseforum thread on the subject yesterday.  I only had a tennis bracelet so I rushed out today, bought a bangle and a watch and took a photo.
> 
> As you can see i was in such a hurry I forgot to remove the plastic on the watch band!
> 
> It's my first stacking attempt..I know it's a bit boring and basic but I normally go for the less is more philosophy and might need to ease myself into this one


i think your first attempt was pretty successful


----------



## mousdioufe

etk123 said:


> Yummy
> 
> thank you
> 
> Gorgeous. Makes me want to run out and buy a whole stack of gold bracelets!



lol!



Jujuma said:


> Wowza! Love love love!!!



thank you !



desiuny said:


> amazing!! love the half tennis bracelet, soo unique



thank you


----------



## Threshold

shaleejam said:


> I had never even heard of stacking before finding a Purseforum thread on the subject yesterday.  I only had a tennis bracelet so I rushed out today, bought a bangle and a watch and took a photo.
> 
> As you can see i was in such a hurry I forgot to remove the plastic on the watch band!
> 
> It's my first stacking attempt..I know it's a bit boring and basic but I normally go for the less is more philosophy and might need to ease myself into this one



I'll take that, that, that, that, and that.


----------



## vannarene

shaleejam said:


> I had never even heard of stacking before finding a Purseforum thread on the subject yesterday.  I only had a tennis bracelet so I rushed out today, bought a bangle and a watch and took a photo.
> 
> As you can see i was in such a hurry I forgot to remove the plastic on the watch band!
> 
> It's my first stacking attempt..I know it's a bit boring and basic but I normally go for the less is more philosophy and might need to ease myself into this one



That is quite a classy stack you got going on over there! Throw in a Love in white gold with diamonds and you've got a dream stack!!


----------



## bucha

My stack today:


----------



## etk123

xactreality said:


> Its's lovely.. I had my jeweler make a very similar one for me last year that's why I was wondering



Yours is so pretty, looks _perfect_ with your Van Cleef. Making me want a yellow gold now!


----------



## MissMee

shaleejam said:


> I had never even heard of stacking before finding a Purseforum thread on the subject yesterday.  I only had a tennis bracelet so I rushed out today, bought a bangle and a watch and took a photo.
> 
> As you can see i was in such a hurry I forgot to remove the plastic on the watch band!
> 
> It's my first stacking attempt..I know it's a bit boring and basic but I normally go for the less is more philosophy and might need to ease myself into this one


Not boring at all - I love how everything is in silver, looks very classy xMMx


----------



## foxgal

Today - leather and gold


----------



## Threshold

foxgal said:


> Today - leather and gold
> 
> View attachment 2121106



Oh yea!  Got it working with the bag and the mani, too!


----------



## shaleejam

Designpurchaser said:


> Very blingy look, I love it



Thank you


----------



## XCCX

designerdiva40 said:


> I'm having a Tiffany day today


 
Love everything!

Do you have clearer photos of your ring???


----------



## Samia

Babsiegirl said:


> My mini stack!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2117806


 We are bracelet stack twins  I have both too and wear them this way often


etk123 said:


> All my recent favorites together. Didn't work out too well as all the chains got tangles on the monogram hehe, but I liked it.
> Yay the new app just resized my pic, that is so great!!!!


Love your E-ring!


----------



## Samia

desiuny said:


> Today's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2118983


 Love!


mousdioufe said:


> stack of the day.


 Gorgeous!


shaleejam said:


> I had never even heard of stacking before finding a Purseforum thread on the subject yesterday.  I only had a tennis bracelet so I rushed out today, bought a bangle and a watch and took a photo.


 Love your all white stack!


----------



## Samia

xactreality said:


> Its's lovely.. I had my jeweler make a very similar one for me last year that's why I was wondering


 Love! I have the 5 motif VCA but looking at your pic I think I need the 1 motif too!


bucha said:


> My stack today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2120708


 Lovely! love the watch


foxgal said:


> Today - leather and gold
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2121106


 Wow! I wish I could pull something like this off


----------



## Babsiegirl

Samia said:


> We are bracelet stack twins  I have both too and wear them this way often
> 
> Love your E-ring!



I'm glad I have a twin out there!!  I was fortunate to find the Tiffany RTT RG heart tag bead bracelet as they have discontinued it.


----------



## Samia

Stacking again


----------



## Samia

Babsiegirl said:


> I'm glad I have a twin out there!!  I was fortunate to find the Tiffany RTT RG heart tag bead bracelet as they have discontinued it.


 Mine is actually silver, yours looked like silver in the pic, I haven't seen this in RG before


----------



## etk123

Samia said:


> Stacking again



So pretty, love love love this!


----------



## Samia

etk123 said:


> So pretty, love love love this!


Thanks


----------



## chokmp

Wearing this stack today.....


----------



## Babsiegirl

Samia said:


> Mine is actually silver, yours looked like silver in the pic, I haven't seen this in RG before



The beads are silver the RTT heart tag is RG.


----------



## mash_ka_19

Judith Ripka bracelet and Rolex watch


----------



## Threshold

^Gorgeous!  I _love _sapphires & diamonds.


----------



## mash_ka_19

Threshold said:


> ^Gorgeous!  I _love _sapphires & diamonds.


Thanks!


----------



## Samia

mash_ka_19 said:


> View attachment 2122572
> 
> Judith Ripka bracelet and Rolex watch



Gorgeous Rolex!


----------



## sneezz

Samia said:


> Lets see if this works



Love that oui bracelet! Does it come in silver or white gold??


----------



## skyqueen

mash_ka_19 said:


> View attachment 2122572
> 
> judith ripka bracelet and rolex watch


wowza!


----------



## Samia

sneezz said:


> Love that oui bracelet! Does it come in silver or white gold??


I believe it does come in WG


----------



## bex285

sneezz said:


> Love that oui bracelet! Does it come in silver or white gold??



http://www.dior.com/couture/en_gb/p...k-white-gold-11-659.html/catId/2379/?isAjax=1


----------



## bucha

My watch and my Tiffany bracelet


----------



## bex285

bucha said:


> My watch and my Tiffany bracelet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2123788



Beautiful


----------



## carteraf




----------



## LamborghiniGirl

hooked on the VCA sweets, I would love more to stack with!


----------



## charliefarlie

My new favourite pairing:

I got the Tiffany RG DBTY for our 10th wedding anniversary last month, and the Custom made RG cuff was a birthday gift to myself 

I am so happy with these 2 pieces!


----------



## charliefarlie

Sorry, 1 more pic to show off the Cuff (with a vintage RG bangle this time)!


----------



## Candice0985

charliefarlie said:


> Sorry, 1 more pic to show off the Cuff (with a vintage RG bangle this time)!



love all of these bracelets! the cuff is so cool, is it a starburst with a diamond in the middle?


----------



## XCCX

LamborghiniGirl said:


> hooked on the VCA sweets, I would love more to stack with!



Wow x 8 !!!!!!!!

8 gorgeous arm candies! Love them all..

I am specifically interested in the pink diamond one?!?!


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

xactreality said:


> Wow x 8 !!!!!!!!
> 
> 8 gorgeous arm candies! Love them all..
> 
> I am specifically interested in the pink diamond one?!?!



Not real! The top 3 I got at a mall kiosk


----------



## XCCX

LamborghiniGirl said:


> Not real! The top 3 I got at a mall kiosk



Its just lovely... It made me thinking... Why don't we see colored diamond tennis bracelets??? Imagine a yellow diamond one!!!


----------



## charliefarlie

Candice0985 said:


> love all of these bracelets! the cuff is so cool, is it a starburst with a diamond in the middle?



Thank you Candice! Yes  Hand engraved and set with a champagne diamond


----------



## Jujuma

LamborghiniGirl said:


> Not real! The top 3 I got at a mall kiosk


I love those. Have a couple too, they add such sparkle to a stack!


----------



## vannarene

charliefarlie said:


> My new favourite pairing:
> 
> I got the Tiffany RG DBTY for our 10th wedding anniversary last month, and the Custom made RG cuff was a birthday gift to myself
> 
> I am so happy with these 2 pieces!



Soooo pretty! How much did it cost, if you don't mind me asking? I think that is such a great alternative to the Love cuff because it's unique and one of a kind!


----------



## Candice0985

charliefarlie said:


> Thank you Candice! Yes  Hand engraved and set with a champagne diamond



coloured diamond....even better


----------



## Designpurchaser

charliefarlie said:


> My new favourite pairing:
> 
> I got the Tiffany RG DBTY for our 10th wedding anniversary last month, and the Custom made RG cuff was a birthday gift to myself
> 
> I am so happy with these 2 pieces!



These are lovely together. I'm currently having a white gold DBTY bracelet made and I will soon have something white gold to go with it. Sooo excited! 

Where did you get the idea of the cuff from?


----------



## MyDogTink

mash_ka_19 said:


> View attachment 2122572
> 
> Judith Ripka bracelet and Rolex watch



Gorgeous. I love JR and that bracelet is a great piece.


----------



## charliefarlie

vannarene said:


> Soooo pretty! How much did it cost, if you don't mind me asking? I think that is such a great alternative to the Love cuff because it's unique and one of a kind!




Thank you! I have put a link to the wonderful lady who made it on the Etsy thread. Yes, much as adore Love bracelets/cuffs on others, sadly it's not for me.



Candice0985 said:


> coloured diamond....even better







Designpurchaser said:


> These are lovely together. I'm currently having a white gold DBTY bracelet made and I will soon have something white gold to go with it. Sooo excited!
> 
> Where did you get the idea of the cuff from?


 Thank you DP  I can't wait to see your DBTY, and what will you get to go with it?

I got the idea when I was browsing Etsy, and saw this goldsmiths work, so I contacted her to see if she would work with me on a custom piece


----------



## Samia

LamborghiniGirl said:


> hooked on the VCA sweets, I would love more to stack with!



Wow! Just wow!!


----------



## Samia

charliefarlie said:


> My new favourite pairing:
> 
> I got the Tiffany RG DBTY for our 10th wedding anniversary last month, and the Custom made RG cuff was a birthday gift to myself
> 
> I am so happy with these 2 pieces!



So pretty!


----------



## etk123

Today's selection ; )


----------



## Threshold

^THAT is *beautiful*  !!!


----------



## karo

etk123 said:


> Today's selection ; )


Fab stacks as always


----------



## faintlymacabre

etk123 said:


> Today's selection ; )



Gorgeous!!  Where is that diamond bar bracelet from?


----------



## etk123

Threshold said:


> ^THAT is *beautiful*  !!!


Thank you!!


karo said:


> Fab stacks as always





faintlymacabre said:


> Gorgeous!!  Where is that diamond bar bracelet from?


Thanks! The bar bracelet is from Blue Nile. It's great for stacking.


----------



## JPsb

love stacking.............


----------



## Designpurchaser

charliefarlie said:


> Thank you! I have put a link to the wonderful lady who made it on the Etsy thread. Yes, much as adore Love bracelets/cuffs on others, sadly it's not for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you DP  I can't wait to see your DBTY, and what will you get to go with it?
> 
> I got the idea when I was browsing Etsy, and saw this goldsmiths work, so I contacted her to see if she would work with me on a custom piece



Your goldsmith has done a great job  I really can't wait to get my DBTY as it will have my nannies diamonds that she gifted me in it


----------



## etk123

JPsb said:


> love stacking.............



OMG! Gorgeous!!!


----------



## intrigue

xactreality said:


> Love everything!
> 
> Do you have clearer photos of your ring???



CAn I ask where the now bracelet is from? Is it Tiffany's?


----------



## JPsb

etk123 said:


> OMG! Gorgeous!!!


thank you!


----------



## MrSchmidtsWife

Today's stack
Hermés ClicClac
Stella & Dot Renegade Cluster
Stella & Dot Pyramid Double Wrap


----------



## oyita

Todays stack!!


----------



## LoveLikeCrazy

Hi everyone!

I'm new here, just wanted to post my tiffany bead bracelet stack 

I have the Rubedo RTT mini bead bracelet, 8mm RTT bead bracelet and another mini RTT mini bead bracelet.  The rubedo is hard to photograph.  I LOVE rubedo...i also have the narrow 1837 ring in rubedo.


----------



## LVoeletters

Would you guys start to wear the love bangle and the open heart separately and wear the other bracelets on the other hand?


----------



## mek118

oyita said:


> View attachment 2129958
> 
> Todays stack!!


Beautiful stack!
I adore the bracelet with the teddy bear, may I ask where you got it from?


----------



## JOJA

LVoeletters said:


> View attachment 2130005
> 
> Would you guys start to wear the love bangle and the open heart separately and wear the other bracelets on the other hand?



I love your evil eye bracelet!  Is it Sydney Evan?


----------



## oyita

mek118 said:


> Beautiful stack!
> I adore the bracelet with the teddy bear, may I ask where you got it from?



The teddy bears are TOUS, i got them in Spain


----------



## ulla

MrSchmidtsWife said:


> Today's stack
> Hermés ClicClac
> Stella & Dot Renegade Cluster
> Stella & Dot Pyramid Double Wrap
> 
> 
> View attachment 2129076


I love your mani


----------



## Threshold

LVoeletters said:


> View attachment 2130005
> 
> Would you guys start to wear the love bangle and the open heart separately and wear the other bracelets on the other hand?



I love the whole stack.  VERY classy.


----------



## mek118

oyita said:


> The teddy bears are TOUS, i got them in Spain


I just visited the Tous website, I see he is on many styles! Such an adorable little bear I want one


----------



## MissMee

LoveLikeCrazy said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I'm new here, just wanted to post my tiffany bead bracelet stack
> 
> I have the Rubedo RTT mini bead bracelet, 8mm RTT bead bracelet and another mini RTT mini bead bracelet.  The rubedo is hard to photograph.  I LOVE rubedo...i also have the narrow 1837 ring in rubedo.



Hi & welcome!
I love love looooove your Tiffany stack!
They are so shiny & pretty  xMMx


----------



## bucha

My stack for today, featuring Links of London, John Hardy and David Yurman.


----------



## Candice0985

Marco bicego YG twist
Blue nile diamond bar
Ippolita quartz and diamond bracelet


----------



## Summer115

It is so beautiful etk123


----------



## LVoeletters

AzureCloud said:


> Here's mine from today. Just picked up this arrow bracelet today. Love it! Reminds me of the House of Harlow one I bought &#9786;


I love this arrow bangle, may I ask where you bought it?


----------



## LVoeletters

designerdiva40 said:


> I'm having a Tiffany day today



Love your love bracelet combo! Is it yellow gold? Paired with your mini bow bracwlet


----------



## LVoeletters

Junkenpo said:


> That first stack looks so romantic together!  I love the fat etoile with the eternity.  And that arrow bangle is fab!



Thanks!


----------



## LVoeletters

Designpurchaser said:


> It's a stunning look. The pearl necklace is so pretty and you did it yourself....



Thank you! I can Never have ideal hands lol


----------



## LVoeletters

Does anyone have a rosé gold love paired with the bead bow Tiffany bracelet? Thinking of layering with the rosé gold open heart I have...


----------



## designerdiva40

LVoeletters said:


> Love your love bracelet combo! Is it yellow gold? Paired with your mini bow bracwlet



Hi yes its YG, I don't mind mixing metals but I know lots of ladies prefer to stick to one colour


----------



## charliefarlie

Candice0985 said:


> Marco bicego YG twist
> Blue nile diamond bar
> Ippolita quartz and diamond bracelet
> View attachment 2130912



Great stack! I love that Ippolita bracelet


----------



## Designpurchaser

LoveLikeCrazy said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I'm new here, just wanted to post my tiffany bead bracelet stack
> 
> I have the Rubedo RTT mini bead bracelet, 8mm RTT bead bracelet and another mini RTT mini bead bracelet.  The rubedo is hard to photograph.  I LOVE rubedo...i also have the narrow 1837 ring in rubedo.




This is a great layer. Love it


----------



## zeusthegreatest

Candice0985 said:


> Marco bicego YG twist
> Blue nile diamond bar
> Ippolita quartz and diamond bracelet
> View attachment 2130912


truuuly beauuutiful!


----------



## Lharding

Candice0985 said:


> Marco bicego YG twist
> Blue nile diamond bar
> Ippolita quartz and diamond bracelet
> View attachment 2130912



Pretty and dainty stack!


----------



## MrSchmidtsWife

ulla said:


> I love your mani



Thank you!!


----------



## theweimsmom

Here is one of two stack pics- orange leather bracelet, Michele diamond deco and orange Roberto coin bangle...


----------



## theweimsmom

Second one is replacing Roberto coin with a white gold bracelet and a pearl that my mom gave to me when I was 14.  I am 40+ now!


----------



## Candice0985

charliefarlie said:


> Great stack! I love that Ippolita bracelet





zeusthegreatest said:


> truuuly beauuutiful!





Lharding said:


> Pretty and dainty stack!



thanks ladies


----------



## Designpurchaser

theweimsmom said:


> Second one is replacing Roberto coin with a white gold bracelet and a pearl that my mom gave to me when I was 14.  I am 40+ now!




I love your bracelet with pearl


----------



## oyita

mek118 said:


> I just visited the Tous website, I see he is on many styles! Such an adorable little bear I want one



yes, their designs are adorable. the bear simbolizes infancy and good memories.. they have such happy pieces.. I buy something from the store every time a take a trip there


----------



## alice87

bucha said:


> My stack for today, featuring Links of London, John Hardy and David Yurman.
> 
> View attachment 2130643



What size is your Yurman bracelet? I have the DY link bracelet, but not the cable one. Still looking. Is it 10 mm or wider?


----------



## bucha

alice87 said:


> What size is your Yurman bracelet? I have the DY link bracelet, but not the cable one. Still looking. Is it 10 mm or wider?



It's a 7 mm bracelet. Are you going to show us your link bracelet?


----------



## Sweetyqbk

Meee today!!! 
	

		
			
		

		
	



=)


----------



## BalenciagaPlaneT

Candice0985 said:


> Marco bicego YG twist
> Blue nile diamond bar
> Ippolita quartz and diamond bracelet
> View attachment 2130912



beautiful!

twinsies!


----------



## alice87

Thank you Bucha!


----------



## Candice0985

BalenciagaPlaneT said:


> beautiful!
> 
> twinsies!


thanks!

love my ippolita, I haven't taken it off since I got it :giggles:


----------



## Caz71

bucha said:


> My stack for today, featuring Links of London, John Hardy and David Yurman.
> 
> View attachment 2130643



I luv the Links of London one, that Ive gone on their website there is like a similiar matching necklace! luv!


----------



## bex285

Sweetyqbk said:


> Meee today!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2133677
> 
> =)



Love this


----------



## BalenciagaPlaneT

Candice0985 said:


> thanks!
> 
> love my ippolita, I haven't taken it off since I got it :giggles:



me neither!  almost a year and I havent taken it off and it still looks great!!


----------



## Jong72

Sweetyqbk said:


> Meee today!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2133677
> 
> =)


nice.....


----------



## omniavincitamor

I've been enjoying my newest jewelry additions today (TB & Peretti Teardrop)


----------



## foxgal

Today is an all silver day. Two pandoras with double clasps, Weil watch, and Leah Alexandra hook bangle


----------



## Threshold

foxgal said:


> Today is an all silver day. Two pandoras with double clasps, Weil watch, and Leah Alexandra hook bangle
> 
> View attachment 2135981



Ohhhhhh VERY nice!  Classic.

Here's mine.  It's mini but mighty...


----------



## karo

omniavincitamor said:


> I've been enjoying my newest jewelry additions today (TB & Peretti Teardrop)


Love your stack!


----------



## Samia

Today layering with rings


----------



## LVoeletters




----------



## Threshold

^Incredible!!!


----------



## bex285

Samia said:


> Today layering with rings


Love this. Don't usually like the white clic clac but looks perfect here!


LVoeletters said:


> View attachment 2137324
> View attachment 2137325
> View attachment 2137326
> View attachment 2137327



WOW.


----------



## Candice0985

LVoeletters said:


> View attachment 2137324
> View attachment 2137325
> View attachment 2137326
> View attachment 2137327



did you get the tiffany pbty in YG?


----------



## LVoeletters

Candice0985 said:


> did you get the tiffany pbty in YG?



Hi Candice! I'm about to message you actually haha. No the pearl bracelet is the one I made in the fall when I realized I wasn't getting my other one from my exes house  I'm still thinking of the Tiffany version we were talking about though!


----------



## LVoeletters

Candice0985 said:


> did you get the tiffany pbty in YG?



Unless you meant pbty as peretti by the yard? In regards to the open heart bracelet? If that is the case this I was given by one of my jobs a couple of years ago-- it's rosé gold with sterling silver bracelet. I wish I could replace the silver part of the bracelet!


----------



## NurseAnn

foxgal said:


> Today is an all silver day. Two pandoras with double clasps, Weil watch, and Leah Alexandra hook bangle
> 
> View attachment 2135981



I love this watch.  What collection is it from?


----------



## Candice0985

LVoeletters said:


> Unless you meant pbty as peretti by the yard? In regards to the open heart bracelet? If that is the case this I was given by one of my jobs a couple of years ago-- it's rosé gold with sterling silver bracelet. I wish I could replace the silver part of the bracelet!



no pearls by the yard! the YG and white pearl bracelet 

edited to add: just saw your other msg that you made it!! 

good job! that is talent...


----------



## foxgal

NurseAnn said:


> I love this watch.  What collection is it from?


 
Thank you! I'm not sure what collection it is from - I got it from a vintage dealer. It has the blue arms and similar band to the Jasmine collection, but the current Jasmine collection is all round-face.


----------



## foxgal

omniavincitamor said:


> I've been enjoying my newest jewelry additions today (TB & Peretti Teardrop)


 Wow, what a beautiful combo!


----------



## LVoeletters

Candice0985 said:


> no pearls by the yard! the YG and white pearl bracelet
> 
> edited to add: just saw your other msg that you made it!!
> 
> good job! that is talent...



Thanks! I still love the Tiffany version though of course!


----------



## Candice0985

LVoeletters said:


> Thanks! I still love the Tiffany version though of course!



today i'm wearing
ippolita bracelet
pearlparadise freshadama bracelet
and I had my love bracelet on but took it off because I felt it might damage the pearls. it kept banging up beside the pearls :S


----------



## Lharding

Candice0985 said:


> today i'm wearing
> ippolita bracelet
> pearlparadise freshadama bracelet
> and I had my love bracelet on but took it off because I felt it might damage the pearls. it kept banging up beside the pearls :S
> View attachment 2138817



Very classy!  I like it.


----------



## emchhardy

Candice0985 - I have a strand a pearls from PP in the Freshadama and I'm hoping to get a bracelet for Mother's Day to match it. What size, if you don't mind me asking, is your bracelet (size of the pearls)?


----------



## LVoeletters

Threshold said:


> ^Incredible!!!



Thanks so much!!


----------



## LVoeletters

Candice0985 said:


> today i'm wearing
> ippolita bracelet
> pearlparadise freshadama bracelet
> and I had my love bracelet on but took it off because I felt it might damage the pearls. it kept banging up beside the pearls :S
> View attachment 2138817



Love this!! And uh oh I didn't even think about damaging pearls! My little floating one only has 4-5 and its right against my wrist but that's def something fore to keep in mind cuz I do want a similar pearl bracelet!


----------



## Candice0985

Lharding said:


> Very classy!  I like it.


thanks! 



emchhardy said:


> Candice0985 - I have a strand a pearls from PP in the Freshadama and I'm hoping to get a bracelet for Mother's Day to match it. What size, if you don't mind me asking, is your bracelet (size of the pearls)?


these re the 7.5 to 8mm size, theyre on sale on pp from 180 to 149.50



LVoeletters said:


> Love this!! And uh oh I didn't even think about damaging pearls! My little floating one only has 4-5 and its right against my wrist but that's def something fore to keep in mind cuz I do want a similar pearl bracelet!


 my love and the pearls kept sliding over each other so I took it off, there was too much movement!!


----------



## amelie689

Love this thread! Everyone's stacks are gorgeous!!

Here's my stack for today.. It's finally complete! Just got my white gold ring to add to my pink and yellow diamond eternity rings! 
	

		
			
		

		
	




thanks for letting me share! &#128522;&#128522;


----------



## Jeanek

I just got these eternity twist rings to stack today!!! One in 14K rose & one in 14K yellow. Love love love them!!!

Excuse my terrible mani


----------



## Threshold

amelie689 said:


> Love this thread! Everyone's stacks are gorgeous!!
> 
> Here's my stack for today.. It's finally complete! Just got my white gold ring to add to my pink and yellow diamond eternity rings!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2139094
> 
> 
> thanks for letting me share! &#128522;&#128522;



THIS is gobsmackin' GORGEOUS!!!!


----------



## Jujuma

My latest spring stack.


----------



## skyqueen

amelie689 said:


> Love this thread! Everyone's stacks are gorgeous!!
> 
> Here's my stack for today.. It's finally complete! Just got my white gold ring to add to my pink and yellow diamond eternity rings!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2139094
> 
> 
> thanks for letting me share! &#55357;&#56842;&#55357;&#56842;


Love this!

Everyone's stacks are so fabulous...so many unique ideas!!!


----------



## TrinketTattle

amelie689 said:


> Love this thread! Everyone's stacks are gorgeous!!
> 
> Here's my stack for today.. It's finally complete! Just got my white gold ring to add to my pink and yellow diamond eternity rings!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2139094
> 
> 
> thanks for letting me share! &#128522;&#128522;


 
Love your stack and your mani


----------



## Threshold

Jujuma said:


> My latest spring stack.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2140161



Astounding!!!!  You inspire me.


----------



## karo

amelie689 said:


> Love this thread! Everyone's stacks are gorgeous!!
> 
> Here's my stack for today.. It's finally complete! Just got my white gold ring to add to my pink and yellow diamond eternity rings!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2139094
> 
> 
> thanks for letting me share! &#128522;&#128522;



Love it!


----------



## Chinese Warrior

A simple combo for a road trip.


----------



## Threshold

^Perfect.


----------



## BalenciagaPlaneT

Candice0985 said:


> today i'm wearing
> ippolita bracelet
> pearlparadise freshadama bracelet
> and I had my love bracelet on but took it off because I felt it might damage the pearls. it kept banging up beside the pearls :S
> View attachment 2138817



Love it with pearls!


----------



## etk123

LVoeletters said:


> View attachment 2137324
> View attachment 2137325
> View attachment 2137326
> View attachment 2137327


So pretty, the last pic is my favorite combo.


Candice0985 said:


> today i'm wearing
> ippolita bracelet
> pearlparadise freshadama bracelet
> and I had my love bracelet on but took it off because I felt it might damage the pearls. it kept banging up beside the pearls :S
> View attachment 2138817


Perfect and feminine. Did you just get the pearls?


amelie689 said:


> Love this thread! Everyone's stacks are gorgeous!!
> 
> Here's my stack for today.. It's finally complete! Just got my white gold ring to add to my pink and yellow diamond eternity rings!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2139094
> 
> 
> thanks for letting me share! &#128522;&#128522;


Your rings are beyond gorgeous.


Jeanek said:


> I just got these eternity twist rings to stack today!!! One in 14K rose & one in 14K yellow. Love love love them!!!
> 
> Excuse my terrible mani


So so pretty.


Jujuma said:


> My latest spring stack.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2140161


This is _great_! Love your bracelet and watch combo, you have the best Pandora I've seen!


Chinese Warrior said:


> A simple combo for a road trip.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2140529


----------



## Threshold

My usual stacks...

Bridal set:
18k Hidalgo diamond eternity band
18k Carrera y Carrera Swan
18k pear-shaped diamond heirloom band 

Wrist:
Custom 18k rose gold bangle
White leather & rose gold wristlet
Swiss Legends diamond pave' & bezel rose gold/white ceramic watch


----------



## omniavincitamor

karo said:


> Love your stack!





foxgal said:


> Wow, what a beautiful combo!



Thank you


----------



## mymeimei02

Today I am layering my Tiffany&Co Color by the Yard SS bracelets.  I just got the Tanzanite one today


----------



## Candice0985

etk123 said:


> So pretty, the last pic is my favorite combo.
> 
> Perfect and feminine. Did you just get the pearls?.



I did  along with a drop shaped pearl pendant!


----------



## Caz71

Heres mine...


----------



## Caz71

mymeimei02 said:


> Today I am layering my Tiffany&Co Color by the Yard SS bracelets.  I just got the Tanzanite one today



Lovely colors!


----------



## Chinese Warrior

My rose gold n yellow gold combo for Happy Sunday


----------



## karo

Chinese Warrior said:


> My rose gold n yellow gold combo for Happy Sunday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2141352


----------



## karo

Chinese Warrior said:


> A simple combo for a road trip.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2140529


----------



## Threshold

Caz71 said:


> Heres mine...



So delicate, feminine, and classy!



mymeimei02 said:


> Today I am layering my Tiffany&Co Color by the Yard SS bracelets.  I just got the Tanzanite one today



Ohhhhhhh those are fabulous, and very unique together!


----------



## Samia

Was a little matchy matchy with the bracelet and nail polish


----------



## Threshold

Samia said:


> Was a little matchy matchy with the bracelet and nail polish



Nothing wrong with matching, plus your ring and bracelet match too, so it looks very tailored and classic!


----------



## Catbaglover

Have thoroughly enjoyed viewing all of the stack pix to-date! You have lovely ideas and beautiful collections. Thanks for sharing. You've all inspired me!


----------



## Samia

Threshold said:


> Nothing wrong with matching, plus your ring and bracelet match too, so it looks very tailored and classic!


----------



## DaisyE

Lovely stacks! Today's thanks to my guys - David Yurman and John Hardy!


----------



## LVoeletters

How does everyone feel about layering necklaces?


----------



## Threshold

LVoeletters said:


> How does everyone feel about layering necklaces?



I think they look fabulous when aesthetically paired.  I don't wear necklaces, but I enjoy if not admire the looks others don.


----------



## Candice0985

LVoeletters said:


> How does everyone feel about layering necklaces?



occasionally i'll layer two necklaces but I only like to layer one area....which for me is normally bracelets. 

surfergirljen posted a while back a harry Winston ad that had two lily necklaces layered and it looked amazing! if I had 2 necklaces that layered that well i'd do it all the time!


----------



## etk123

I love it on others but it feels ott on myself. I just pile on rings and bracelets! I admire all of the dbty layering pics.


----------



## omniavincitamor

LVoeletters said:


> How does everyone feel about layering necklaces?



I generally always have 2 chains on and I layer necklaces quite frequently. For some individuals, it can take getting use to. At one point, I took them off for a week, when I went to put them back on I found them to be uncomfortable. However, in a couple days I didnt notice I was wearing them again.


----------



## MissMee

LVoeletters said:


> How does everyone feel about layering necklaces?



I HAVE to layer my necklaces at the moment because I've got so many new ones I just HAVE to wear! Too bad if it doesn't look good or it's OTT or looks silly, I feel better knowing I'm wearing them all because i can't decide on just wearing one! xMMx


----------



## stmary

LVoeletters said:


> How does everyone feel about layering necklaces?



For some reason I'm afraid to layer necklaces. I did try a few times but I had to keep on adjusting every few minutes that I decided not to layer anymore. I think I'm scared the chain got tangled. Such a shame because I like the look of layers. Maybe I should give this another try...


----------



## amelie689

Threshold said:


> THIS is gobsmackin' GORGEOUS!!!!



Thank u sooo much!!! &#128522;&#128522;&#128522;


----------



## amelie689

skyqueen said:


> Love this!
> 
> Everyone's stacks are so fabulous...so many unique ideas!!!



Thank u!! &#128522;&#128522;&#128522;


----------



## amelie689

TrinketTattle said:


> Love your stack and your mani



Thank u!! &#128522;&#128522;&#128522;


----------



## amelie689

etk123 said:


> So pretty, the last pic is my favorite combo.
> 
> Perfect and feminine. Did you just get the pearls?
> 
> Your rings are beyond gorgeous.
> 
> So so pretty.
> 
> This is _great_! Love your bracelet and watch combo, you have the best Pandora I've seen!
> 
> So pretty.



Thank you!! &#128522;&#128522;


----------



## amelie689

karo said:


> Love it!



Thank u!! &#128522;&#128522;&#128522;


----------



## skyqueen

LVoeletters said:


> How does everyone feel about layering necklaces?


I 'll layer anything!


----------



## Lharding

LVoeletters said:


> How does everyone feel about layering necklaces?



I like wear two strands of pearls - my shorter one is 18 inches, and I like to attach a mobe pearl enhancer.  My second strand is  24 inches.


----------



## Threshold

Lharding said:


> I like wear two strands of pearls - my shorter one is 18 inches, and I like to attach a mobe pearl enhancer.  My second strand is  24 inches.



Soooooo Chanel!  Add one 36" next time with a Little Black Dress.


----------



## omniavincitamor

The sun has been shining outside, I thought I'd wear some spring layers.


----------



## MissMee

omniavincitamor said:


> The sun has been shining outside, I thought I'd wear some spring layers.



Beautiful flower  xMMx


----------



## liljake

I love stacking! This thread is full of gorgeous ideas. Here's one of my recent gold stacks:


----------



## Threshold

liljake said:


> I love stacking! This thread is full of gorgeous ideas. Here's one of my recent gold stacks:



VERY artistic!


----------



## phillj12

Not sure if this works, first time stacking with my Love!


----------



## JOJA

phillj12 said:


> Not sure if this works, first time stacking with my Love!
> View attachment 2147018



Does your clic clac and DY go over your love?  I want to stack mine but my clic clac and DY are bigger than the love and they go over.


----------



## phillj12

JOJA said:


> Does your clic clac and DY go over your love?  I want to stack mine but my clic clac and DY are bigger than the love and they go over.



A little but doesn't bother me since my Love is already so scratched.


----------



## aquablueness

I just bought the beads bracelet for myself yesterday in Hawaii w/my DH while on vacay and the RTT link bracelet was a gift for myself in the beginning of this year as a celebration of the growth for my new business in the first year of starting. I love them both together dearly!


----------



## bucha

omniavincitamor said:


> The sun has been shining outside, I thought I'd wear some spring layers.



Lovely! Especially the Tiffany bottle pendant.


----------



## NurseAnn

aquablueness said:


> I just bought the beads bracelet for myself yesterday in Hawaii w/my DH while on vacay and the RTT link bracelet was a gift for myself in the beginning of this year as a celebration of the growth for my new business in the first year of starting. I love them both together dearly!



The yellow gold is TDF!  Such a rich color.  I love this stack!  Nice to see you again.  Haven't seen you in the Tiffany posts for a while.  Your collection is still pretty legendary to me.


----------



## NurseAnn

My simple silver stack.


----------



## MissMee

NurseAnn said:


> View attachment 2147210
> 
> 
> My simple silver stack.



Love a silver stack! xMMx


----------



## etk123

omniavincitamor said:


> The sun has been shining outside, I thought I'd wear some spring layers.


The dragonfly is beautiful!


liljake said:


> I love stacking! This thread is full of gorgeous ideas. Here's one of my recent gold stacks:


Pretty!


phillj12 said:


> Not sure if this works, first time stacking with my Love!
> View attachment 2147018


It works perfectly! Love these together!


aquablueness said:


> I just bought the beads bracelet for myself yesterday in Hawaii w/my DH while on vacay and the RTT link bracelet was a gift for myself in the beginning of this year as a celebration of the growth for my new business in the first year of starting. I love them both together dearly!


Oh the gold is so so pretty!


NurseAnn said:


> View attachment 2147210
> 
> 
> My simple silver stack.



All white metal stacks are my favorite, so classy looking! Simple and elegant! Your watch is so pretty!


----------



## MissMee

Today's layering of necklaces... xMMx


----------



## Lucy616

omniavincitamor said:


> The sun has been shining outside, I thought I'd wear some spring layers.



I love this combo!


----------



## aquablueness

NurseAnn said:


> The yellow gold is TDF!  Such a rich color.  I love this stack!  Nice to see you again.  Haven't seen you in the Tiffany posts for a while.  Your collection is still pretty legendary to me.



Hi dear! Nice to see you too . I've been MIA and not posting as much as i use to but i'm flattered that i've been missed/remembered. Tiffany is still very near and dear to my heart. I appreciate your interest in my collection and the nice words.  

I've seen some of your pieces (while lurking) and they are .


----------



## aquablueness

NurseAnn said:


> View attachment 2147210
> 
> 
> My simple silver stack.


Chic. What size are your bracelets, 6.5? Do you have any other beads? I'm thinking about getting some more like the 8mm to compliment my other silver mini heart tag beads bracelet (same as yours). I'm so glad they offer the 6.5 inches size, my wrists are small and have to alter a lot of the pieces i get and the multiple sizing they offer is convenient.


----------



## aquablueness

etk123 said:


> The dragonfly is beautiful!
> 
> Pretty!
> 
> It works perfectly! Love these together!
> 
> Oh the gold is so so pretty!
> 
> 
> All white metal stacks are my favorite, so classy looking! Simple and elegant! Your watch is so pretty!


Thank you, i agree, the gold is amazing!


----------



## mymeimei02

My stack today lately I have been into delicate gold pieces.


----------



## Candice0985

mymeimei02 said:


> My stack today lately I have been into delicate gold pieces.



love your heart bracelet, may I ask where it's from?


----------



## mymeimei02

Candice0985 said:


> love your heart bracelet, may I ask where it's from?



Thanks  I got the heart bracelet from Blue Nile my first purchase there and it came well package and quick.


----------



## LVoeletters




----------



## Designpurchaser

mymeimei02 said:


> My stack today lately I have been into delicate gold pieces.



So pretty


----------



## NurseAnn

aquablueness said:


> Chic. What size are your bracelets, 6.5? Do you have any other beads? I'm thinking about getting some more like the 8mm to compliment my other silver mini heart tag beads bracelet (same as yours). I'm so glad they offer the 6.5 inches size, my wrists are small and have to alter a lot of the pieces i get and the multiple sizing they offer is convenient.



Mine are 6.5 as well.  I like the 8mm beads but wish they didn't have the RTT tag.  The 10mm ones are huge on my small wrists.  I have a mini bead bow bracelet as well.


----------



## vannarene

NurseAnn said:


> Mine are 6.5 as well.  I like the 8mm beads but wish they didn't have the RTT tag.  The 10mm ones are huge on my small wrists.  I have a mini bead bow bracelet as well.



Maybe Tiffanys can send it to NYC to be taken off.


----------



## PurpleLo

I never really stack necklaces but I had my little diamond solitaire shortened when the clasp was being fixed and I am experimenting... Not sure if it is working visually but at least the chains aren't tangling. The blue pendant was a gift and is supposed to be a blue opal (but I'm not sure what a blue opal is). It has a tiny diamond above it.


----------



## smile4me6

PurpleLo said:


> I never really stack necklaces but I had my little diamond solitaire shortened when the clasp was being fixed and I am experimenting... Not sure if it is working visually but at least the chains aren't tangling. The blue pendant was a gift and is supposed to be a blue opal (but I'm not sure what a blue opal is). It has a tiny diamond above it.



Looks very nice!!!!


----------



## theweimsmom

My new LV spirit bracelet in Rosé Indien with my Tag SEL, and gold roll bracelet.


----------



## PurpleLo

smile4me6 said:


> Looks very nice!!!!


Thank you for your encouraging words. Maybe I will try stacking more often.


----------



## Caz71

PurpleLo said:


> I never really stack necklaces but I had my little diamond solitaire shortened when the clasp was being fixed and I am experimenting... Not sure if it is working visually but at least the chains aren't tangling. The blue pendant was a gift and is supposed to be a blue opal (but I'm not sure what a blue opal is). It has a tiny diamond above it.



The blue opal may have come fm australia!!


----------



## PurpleLo

Caz71 said:


> The blue opal may have come fm australia!!


Really?! I tried to google "blue opal" but didn't really have much luck. The opals I saw were very sparky, with a lot of different colours within, if u know what I mean and this one is very opaque with just the one colour.


----------



## Caz71

PurpleLo said:


> Really?! I tried to google "blue opal" but didn't really have much luck. The opals I saw were very sparky, with a lot of different colours within, if u know what I mean and this one is very opaque with just the one colour.



Yes they usually sparkly. We have opal mines....


----------



## MissMee

Yep opals truly are a beautiful stone & are the national gemstone of Australia! I read that we produce about 97% of the world's opals!
They come in a base colour of blue, black or white & have bits of pinks, yellows, oranges & greens reflecting in different lights xMMx


----------



## MissMee

PurpleLo said:


> Really?! I tried to google "blue opal" but didn't really have much luck. The opals I saw were very sparky, with a lot of different colours within, if u know what I mean and this one is very opaque with just the one colour.



Sounds like yours might be a "white" opal. Try googling that! xMMx


----------



## PurpleLo

MissMee said:


> Sounds like yours might be a "white" opal. Try googling that! xMMx


Haha. This will nag at me now until I figure out what this stone is. I googled white opal but can a white opal be blue? The opals I saw all had bits of colour in them. This stone is a Caribbean Sea blue with zero reflections. I will take it to my jeweler next time I have to see him and see what he says it is. 

But as for the other opals I see on google, they are gorgeous. I will have to contemplate some opal jewelry I think.


----------



## PurpleLo

MissMee said:


> Sounds like yours might be a "white" opal. Try googling that! xMMx


Maybe it might be a Peruvian opal...just doing some more googling


----------



## Threshold

It looks more like a Peruvian Opal, which come in a range of blues as well as pinks.


----------



## PurpleLo

Threshold said:


> It looks more like a Peruvian Opal, which come in a range of blues as well as pinks.


Thanks for the information!


----------



## MissMee

Cool let us know what the jeweller thinks it is  I'm interested to know now! xMMx


----------



## PurpleLo

MissMee said:


> Cool let us know what the jeweller thinks it is  I'm interested to know now! xMMx


Will do.


----------



## TrinketTattle

Today I experimented with layering my bean.. Here it is, layered with my favourite necklace from Naiomy -an upcoming Belgian brand-, not sure if I like this look. What do you think?

PS: I hope my picture doesn't look too big, I'm still figuring it out!


----------



## omniavincitamor

MissMee said:


> Beautiful flower  xMMx





bucha said:


> Lovely! Especially the Tiffany bottle pendant.





etk123 said:


> The dragonfly is beautiful!
> 
> Pretty!
> 
> It works perfectly! Love these together!
> 
> Oh the gold is so so pretty!
> 
> 
> All white metal stacks are my favorite, so classy looking! Simple and elegant! Your watch is so pretty!





Lucy616 said:


> I love this combo!



Thank You


----------



## Caz71

TrinketTattle said:


> Today I experimented with layering my bean.. Here it is, layered with my favourite necklace from Naiomy -an upcoming Belgian brand-, not sure if I like this look. What do you think?
> 
> PS: I hope my picture doesn't look too big, I'm still figuring it out!



Cute !!


----------



## Caz71

Dbty with a bow - not Tiffany.


----------



## Threshold

My wedding set, every day.


----------



## TrinketTattle

Caz71 said:


> Cute !!


 
Thanks! I'm still getting used to the idea of wearing two necklaces


----------



## Caz71

TrinketTattle said:


> Thanks! I'm still getting used to the idea of wearing two necklaces



Yeah me too. I dont see it much in australia


----------



## joanneminnie

Gwinkwink21 said:


> The bracelets I wear daily
> 
> View attachment 1840452


Looks great on you


----------



## katie8757

Here's my Tiffany & Co. Bracelet stack


----------



## Firstfullsteps

LVoeletters said:


> View attachment 2148815
> 
> View attachment 2148816



This is lovely! gorgeous bangle


----------



## Firstfullsteps

aquablueness said:


> I just bought the beads bracelet for myself yesterday in Hawaii w/my DH while on vacay and the RTT link bracelet was a gift for myself in the beginning of this year as a celebration of the growth for my new business in the first year of starting. I love them both together dearly!



pretty! i can't wait to get my beads bracelet after my major paper upcoming this thurs!


----------



## pquiles

TechPrincess said:


> today's stack



I love this stack.  Really digging the nail bracelet.


----------



## Christchrist

Stacked with my new LV bracelet today


----------



## PurpleLo

Small stack.


----------



## PurpleLo

Christchrist said:


> Stacked with my new LV bracelet today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2162142


I like the Lv bracelet. Very nice all together


----------



## Threshold

PurpleLo said:


> Small stack.



Ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhh that's _beautiful_ !!!


----------



## MrSchmidtsWife

Christchrist said:


> Stacked with my new LV bracelet today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2162142



Love this!!


----------



## PurpleLo

Threshold said:


> Ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhh that's _beautiful_ !!!


Thanks very much


----------



## sumita

Threshold said:


> My wedding set, every day.



That is a gorgeous set! Love the nails too!


----------



## einseine

I just got a Cartier diamants legers bracelet in RG!


----------



## joanneminnie

einseine said:


> I just got a Cartier diamants legers bracelet in RG!



Beautiful!!


----------



## einseine

joanneminnie said:


> Beautiful!!


 
Thanks joanneminnie!  Loove it!


----------



## Christchrist

PurpleLo said:


> I like the Lv bracelet. Very nice all together



Thank you purple


----------



## Christchrist

einseine said:


> I just got a Cartier diamants legers bracelet in RG!



Oh I love the whole set


----------



## Junkenpo

einseine said:


> I just got a Cartier diamants legers bracelet in RG!



gorgeous! i love that little charm, too.  Do the diamonds flip culet up, or do they stay   in place okay?


----------



## bekstar1

einseine said:


> I just got a Cartier diamants legers bracelet in RG!


 
Simply Stunning!


----------



## Harper Quinn

Stack of the day!


----------



## prplhrt21

Mine for the day


----------



## einseine

Christchrist said:


> Oh I love the whole set


 


bekstar1 said:


> Simply Stunning!


 
Thanks Christchrist and bekstar1!!!



Junkenpo said:


> gorgeous! i love that little charm, too.  Do the diamonds flip culet up, or do they stay   in place okay?


 
Everyone loves the charm.  Yes, sometimes, but not so frequent.  Because the chain between the diamonds is too short to make the diamond flip around if you wear it snug. There are seven diamonds.  If some flip culet up, others face up.  So, no problem.


----------



## cupcake34

> Everyone loves the charm.   Yes, sometimes, but not so frequent.  Because the chain between the  diamonds is too short to make the diamond flip around if you wear it  snug. There are seven diamonds.  If some flip culet up, others face up.   So, no problem.



Very pretty! LOVE your stack!

Do you know if they can shorten the bracelet even more? I know that you can wear it at 16.5 cm length, but for me this is still too long.


----------



## einseine

cupcake34 said:


> Very pretty! LOVE your stack!
> 
> Do you know if they can shorten the bracelet even more? I know that you can wear it at 16.5 cm length, but for me this is still too long.


 
I don't know, but I think they can.  BTW, I wear it at 16 cm!


----------



## cupcake34

> I don't know, but I think they can.  BTW, I wear it at 16 cm!



It's really pretty!

I read somewhere that you once considered getting the Victoria bracelet from Tiffany's. Is this still on your list or do you prefer this one?


----------



## einseine

cupcake34 said:


> It's really pretty!
> 
> I read somewhere that you once considered getting the Victoria bracelet from Tiffany's. Is this still on your list or do you prefer this one?


 
haha.  Yes!  This time last year, I was close purchasing the Victoria bracelet.  It's not on my wish list any more.  I prefer VCA's Perlee diamond clover bracelet.


----------



## cupcake34

> haha.  Yes!  This time last year, I was close purchasing the Victoria  bracelet.  It's not on my wish list any more.  I prefer VCA's Perlee  diamond clover bracelet.



I'm considering the Victoria bracelet but I'm also not sure.

What are your reasons for taking it off of your wish list?


----------



## Sprinkles&Bling

einseine said:


> I just got a Cartier diamants legers bracelet in RG!



OMG I love it!!! Congrats, it looks amazing on you! What is the diamond weight on it?


----------



## Threshold

sumita said:


> That is a gorgeous set! Love the nails too!



Thank you!  It took a while to find the rings that "resonated" and would go with my pear heirloom diamond, but I found a Hidalgo seven-diamond band and a Carrera y Carrera swan motif that were ideal.


----------



## Designpurchaser

einseine said:


> I just got a Cartier diamants legers bracelet in RG!



Really beautiful


----------



## Designpurchaser

Harper Quinn said:


> Stack of the day!



I love your bracelet...where is it from please?


----------



## bex285

einseine said:


> I just got a Cartier diamants legers bracelet in RG!



Beautiful. Love your rings as well.


----------



## Harper Quinn

Designpurchaser said:


> I love your bracelet...where is it from please?



Thank you. It was a gift from my aunt & uncle.


----------



## Designpurchaser

Harper Quinn said:


> Thank you. It was a gift from my aunt & uncle.



Do you know where they got it from? I love it.


----------



## einseine

cupcake34 said:


> I'm considering the Victoria bracelet but I'm also not sure.
> 
> What are your reasons for taking it off of your wish list?


 
Hi cupcake!  I want to buy VCA's Perlee diamond clover braelet instead. 



Sprinkles&Bling said:


> OMG I love it!!! Congrats, it looks amazing on you! What is the diamond weight on it?


 
Thanks Sprinkles&Bling!!!  I've seen your sweet  bracelet!  So pretty!  Your stacking style (dainty eternity rings & huge SOLESTE!!!) , etc. is amaging!!!  Well, the weight is each diamond??  I don't know, but it seems similar to that of one on Love Bracelet.  0.1-0.2???  Very tiny, but they look bigger in the pic because they are very sparkly in the setting!!!



Designpurchaser said:


> Really beautiful


 
Thank you!



bex285 said:


> Beautiful. Love your rings as well.


 
Thank you!  My rings are Tiffany classic setting & celebration ring.  Love them, too!


----------



## mymeimei02

Here's my stack of the day.


----------



## Candice0985

mymeimei02 said:


> Here's my stack of the day.



love this!


----------



## pwecious_323

Wow, this is nice. Could you please tell me where you get the individual bracelets?
They are all so pretty. Thanks!



mymeimei02 said:


> Here's my stack of the day.


----------



## swee7bebe

My stack for today...2 Alex & Ani bracelets with two gold bangles I've had since I was a kid (mom and my sister have matching bangles).


----------



## Threshold

^So cute and sooooooo _meaningful _!


----------



## swee7bebe

Threshold said:


> ^So cute and sooooooo _meaningful _!



Thanks! Funny, I put them on a few weeks ago and because I'm preggo my hands are a little swollen...can't get them off.


----------



## mymeimei02

Sorry double post


----------



## mymeimei02

Candice0985 said:


> love this!


Thanks 


pwecious_323 said:


> Wow, this is nice. Could you please tell me where you get the individual bracelets?
> They are all so pretty. Thanks!



Thanks, I got the bears bracelets from TOUS and the diamond heart and bar are from Blue Nile


----------



## 7theaven

I just got myself a BVLGARI double tour serpenti bracelet. LOVE


----------



## Threshold

swee7bebe said:


> Thanks! Funny, I put them on a few weeks ago and because I'm preggo my hands are a little swollen...can't get them off.



LOL!  Well first of all, congratulations!!!  And secondly, looks like you'll be wearing them in good health for a while, eh?


----------



## swee7bebe

Hmmmm decided to exchange the feather bracelet. It kept on flipping to the underside of my wrist and it was driving me crazy. So I exchanged it for a gold living water drop, silver Mom charm (since I'm gonna be a mom soon) and a silver hummingbird charm. I have to stop. Will post a pic when I get home...waiting to get my nails done so I feel funny snapping pics of my wrist here.


----------



## alice87

7theaven said:


> I just got myself a BVLGARI double tour serpenti bracelet. LOVE



Lovely serpent! Congrats!


----------



## etk123

swee7bebe said:


> Hmmmm decided to exchange the feather bracelet. It kept on flipping to the underside of my wrist and it was driving me crazy. So I exchanged it for a gold living water drop, silver Mom charm (since I'm gonna be a mom soon) and a silver hummingbird charm. I have to stop. Will post a pic when I get home...waiting to get my nails done so I feel funny snapping pics of my wrist here.



Looking forward to your pics......honeymoon baby!?


----------



## swee7bebe

Never mind, I'm bored waiting. Here it is. I like the silver/good combination.


----------



## swee7bebe

etk123 said:


> Looking forward to your pics......honeymoon baby!?



HAHAHAHA OMG it was almost a honeymoon baby! I got married in October and was in Cancun on my honeymoon when Sandy hit NJ. we got stuck an extra 3 days. Got my period like 3 days after we got back and then next month I missed it.


----------



## Greentea

7theaven said:


> I just got myself a BVLGARI double tour serpenti bracelet. LOVE



That's hot!


----------



## ammpt0831

My stack today:  MCL Secret Garden bangle with blue enamel and sapphires with TAG Heuer Aquaracer watch


----------



## mishybelle

My newest stack! Michele csx36 with diamonds and my new silver Vita Fede mini Titan bracelet!


----------



## EMMAS80

ammpt0831 said:


> My stack today:  MCL Secret Garden bangle with blue enamel and sapphires with TAG Heuer Aquaracer watch
> View attachment 2167174



Love your bangle!!


----------



## TrinketTattle

7theaven said:


> I just got myself a BVLGARI double tour serpenti bracelet. LOVE



That looks SO good paired with your watch!


----------



## foxgal

Went a bit crazy with creating beaded bracelets today


----------



## foxgal

mishybelle said:


> My newest stack! Michele csx36 with diamonds and my new silver Vita Fede mini Titan bracelet!



LOVE the vita fede Titan!!! Have been drooling over it for months. How does it fit? I've never had the chance to try one on in person and have fairly small wrists.


----------



## foxgal

7theaven said:


> I just got myself a BVLGARI double tour serpenti bracelet. LOVE



Wow that is stunning! Bvlgari is incredible. Lucky you


----------



## PurpleLo

ammpt0831 said:


> My stack today:  MCL Secret Garden bangle with blue enamel and sapphires with TAG Heuer Aquaracer watch
> View attachment 2167174


This looks very pretty.


----------



## PurpleLo

foxgal said:


> Went a bit crazy with creating beaded bracelets today
> 
> View attachment 2169396


I like it! Very colorful and fresh.


----------



## jeh3v




----------



## mishybelle

foxgal said:


> LOVE the vita fede Titan!!! Have been drooling over it for months. How does it fit? I've never had the chance to try one on in person and have fairly small wrists.



I got a size small and it's perfect. My wrists are pretty small too... last time I measured they were 5.75 inches or so. I want a yellow gold titan now too, or even a mini omega. So obsessed now! Check out vita fede's instagram acct. Lots more drool worthy items.


----------



## MissMee

jeh3v said:


> View attachment 2169797



Love the aqua chain bracelet! xMMx


----------



## MissMee

foxgal said:


> Went a bit crazy with creating beaded bracelets today
> 
> View attachment 2169396



Ooh the skull bracelet is awesome! xMMx


----------



## Tygriss

My mixed stack today 

(Hendri Bendel, David Yurman(x2), Giles & Brother, James Avery)


----------



## Threshold

^THAT is probably the most fabulous five-stack I've ever seen, Tygriss!


----------



## Tygriss

Aww thanks! You're too sweet Threshold!


----------



## mlag724

jeh3v said:


> View attachment 2169797


----------



## XCCX

einseine said:


> I just got a Cartier diamants legers bracelet in RG!



This has got to be the _best_ photo on TPF.. Ever! and I mean the entire forum!!!!!!!!!!

Gorgeous! and super elegant! Diamonds??? with a Cartier charm??? I die!


----------



## swee7bebe

Today's stack


----------



## nshash

Just got my VCA today


----------



## einseine

xactreality said:


> This has got to be the _best_ photo on TPF.. Ever! and I mean the entire forum!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Gorgeous! and super elegant! Diamonds??? with a Cartier charm??? I die!


 
Hi exactreality!!!  Thanks!!!  You are very sweet...  PG VCA Perlee Signature + PG CDLC bracelet is really a great combo!!!  But, I might love vintage alhambra onyx + CDLC more!!!


----------



## Threshold

nshash said:


> View attachment 2176266
> 
> 
> 
> Just got my VCA today



Ohhhhh the MofP VCA is soooooo beautiful.  It's on my wish list.  It simply *glows* !  Brava!


----------



## omniavincitamor

nshash said:


> View attachment 2176266
> 
> 
> 
> Just got my VCA today



Your stack is beautiful!!!


----------



## omniavincitamor

einseine said:


> Hi exactreality!!!  Thanks!!!  You are very sweet...  PG VCA Perlee Signature + PG CDLC bracelet is really a great combo!!!  But, I might love vintage alhambra onyx + CDLC more!!!



Oh my gosh, that is gorgeous!!!!


----------



## nshash

Thanks guys!


----------



## Christchrist

nshash said:


> View attachment 2176266
> 
> 
> 
> Just got my VCA today



I'm drooling.  Just sayin


----------



## Christchrist

swee7bebe said:


> Today's stack
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2176111



Sassy. I like it


----------



## XCCX

einseine said:


> Hi exactreality!!!  Thanks!!!  You are very sweet...  PG VCA Perlee Signature + PG CDLC bracelet is really a great combo!!!  But, I might love vintage alhambra onyx + CDLC more!!!


 
I saw that stack too, I can not even choose which is my favourite! Congrats and enjoy your lovlies


----------



## einseine

omniavincitamor said:


> Oh my gosh, that is gorgeous!!!!


 
Thanks omniavincitamor!



xactreality said:


> I saw that stack too, I can not even choose which is my favourite! Congrats and enjoy your lovlies


 
Thanks xactreality again!  LOVE all my bracelets.  They look great when worn alone or in combo or all together.


----------



## swee7bebe

Christchrist said:


> Sassy. I like it



thank you


----------



## Jujuma

mymeimei02 said:


> Here's my stack of the day.



Love your stack. So delicate yet makes such a statement. Love.


----------



## mishybelle

nshash said:


> View attachment 2176266
> 
> 
> 
> Just got my VCA today



Gorgeous!!!


----------



## mishybelle

einseine said:


> Hi exactreality!!!  Thanks!!!  You are very sweet...  PG VCA Perlee Signature + PG CDLC bracelet is really a great combo!!!  But, I might love vintage alhambra onyx + CDLC more!!!



More VCA gorgeousness! Love your ring too!


----------



## mishybelle

Today's stack: David Yurman and Vita Fede.


----------



## gemlady72

Does anyone own the Tiffany & Co Wire Bangle Bracelet? 

http://www.tiffany.com/Shopping/ite...r+-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+wire+bracelet&fromgrid=1

I'm wondering how thick the wire is in millimeters, and how large those ball at the ends are. Is the wire stiff and bangle-like, or easily bent?  Is it able to accommodate all the Tiffany charms, or just certain ones? 

I think this would be a great every day piece that you can layer with other bracelets, but it depends on how functional it is. Any thoughts?


----------



## einseine

mishybelle said:


> More VCA gorgeousness! Love your ring too!


 
Thanks misshybelle!!  Love my Soleste ring.


----------



## Caz71

gemlady72 said:


> Does anyone own the Tiffany & Co Wire Bangle Bracelet?
> 
> http://www.tiffany.com/Shopping/ite...r+-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+wire+bracelet&fromgrid=1
> 
> I'm wondering how thick the wire is in millimeters, and how large those ball at the ends are. Is the wire stiff and bangle-like, or easily bent?  Is it able to accommodate all the Tiffany charms, or just certain ones?
> 
> I think this would be a great every day piece that you can layer with other bracelets, but it depends on how functional it is. Any thoughts?



Yes I like it too. Will check out irl soon.


----------



## cung

L


----------



## gemlady72

Caz71 said:


> Yes I like it too. Will check out irl soon.


I couldn't resist, so today I ordered the Tiffany Co. Wire Bangle in large (was told they run small) with the Tiffany Notes "Mom" charm attached, and added my monogram to the back. Should arrive in a week, I'll let you know how I like it


----------



## Caz71

gemlady72 said:


> I couldn't resist, so today I ordered the Tiffany Co. Wire Bangle in large (was told they run small) with the Tiffany Notes "Mom" charm attached, and added my monogram to the back. Should arrive in a week, I'll let you know how I like it



Pls post a pic would luv to see it. Sounds good with the charm. Thanks!


----------



## charleston-mom

Today's stack for me too !


----------



## Samia

einseine said:


> Hi exactreality!!!  Thanks!!!  You are very sweet...  PG VCA Perlee Signature + PG CDLC bracelet is really a great combo!!!  But, I might love vintage alhambra onyx + CDLC more!!!


Perfect!


----------



## fashiontattle

All red everything &#128525;


----------



## phillj12

fashiontattle said:


> All red everything &#128525;
> View attachment 2181635



Love! Perfect combo!


----------



## fashiontattle

phillj12 said:


> Love! Perfect combo!



Thank you &#128536;


----------



## einseine

Samia said:


> Perfect!


 
Thanks Samia!!!


----------



## jennlong

einseine said:


> Thanks Samia!!!


Absolutely love this thread. Ashley Bridget has some beautiful stacks that are on sale right now. Does anybody know any other sites where you layered bracelets? ashleybridget.com/collections/persona/products/passion


----------



## jennlong

jennlong said:


> Absolutely love this thread. Ashley Bridget has some beautiful stacks that are on sale right now. Does anybody know any other sites where you layered bracelets? ashleybridget.com/collections/persona/products/passion


cdn.shopify.com/s/files/1/0188/4122/products/anchoraquacross_grande.jpg?1183

How do I attach images?


----------



## Lovefour

fashiontattle said:


> All red everything &#128525;
> View attachment 2181635


Love it all!


----------



## rainrowan

I can't remember if I posted my bangles earlier/elsewhere, the ring pic was taken today.


----------



## LadyBelle

Tiffany


----------



## styringca

swee7bebe said:


> Today's stack
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2176111


I like your stack,vintage and animals. Did you buy them one by one or it's sold as a set&#65311;


----------



## styringca

Here see my stack today,Sooo obsessed with stack,especially for the bracelets.

Just got the new owl stack on my rignt hand,from the same shop of my old left stack


----------



## Indeslab

This is  a great way to do it : 
http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...41825.181723868644584&type=1&relevant_count=1


----------



## gemlady72

Caz71 said:


> Pls post a pic would luv to see it. Sounds good with the charm. Thanks!



So here are pictures of the new wire bangle bracelet with the small Mom charm on it. I like it and it's comfortable yet sturdy and stacks nicely with the bead bracelets. 

A couple of disappointments tho...the ring at the top of the charm was too small to fit over the ball ends of the bracelet (and I specifically asked the SA about this over the phone and he said it would fit) so I had to cut the ring off and use a larger jump ring, so it's not soldered closed. Also, the monogram on the back of the charm is teeny tiny, and not in the font I saw online. At any rate, I still like it and can see myself wearing it most days. 
Let us know if you decide to get one!


----------



## merekat703

Today's stack!


----------



## swee7bebe

styringca said:


> I like your stack,vintage and animals. Did you buy them one by one or it's sold as a set&#65311;



Thank you!  I bought them all separately.


----------



## Caz71

gemlady72 said:


> So here are pictures of the new wire bangle bracelet with the small Mom charm on it. I like it and it's comfortable yet sturdy and stacks nicely with the bead bracelets.
> 
> A couple of disappointments tho...the ring at the top of the charm was too small to fit over the ball ends of the bracelet (and I specifically asked the SA about this over the phone and he said it would fit) so I had to cut the ring off and use a larger jump ring, so it's not soldered closed. Also, the monogram on the back of the charm is teeny tiny, and not in the font I saw online. At any rate, I still like it and can see myself wearing it most days.
> Let us know if you decide to get one!
> 
> View attachment 2186033
> View attachment 2186034
> View attachment 2186035



Looks cool. thanks for showing and great stacks!


----------



## Threshold

My rose gold wrist stack, and 18k wedding stack...


----------



## Junkenpo

i love your nails! and your cartier!


----------



## BreadnGem

gemlady72 said:


> So here are pictures of the new wire bangle bracelet with the small Mom charm on it. I like it and it's comfortable yet sturdy and stacks nicely with the bead bracelets.
> 
> A couple of disappointments tho...the ring at the top of the charm was too small to fit over the ball ends of the bracelet (and I specifically asked the SA about this over the phone and he said it would fit) so I had to cut the ring off and use a larger jump ring, so it's not soldered closed. Also, the monogram on the back of the charm is teeny tiny, and not in the font I saw online. At any rate, I still like it and can see myself wearing it most days.
> Let us know if you decide to get one!
> 
> View attachment 2186033
> View attachment 2186034
> View attachment 2186035



Yes, I've noticed that the ring on these disc charms are pretty small. I tried on one as a pendant and the SA had difficulty putting a chain thru it cos it kept slipping off her fingers


----------



## alice87

Threshold said:


> My rose gold wrist stack, and 18k wedding stack...


Love you nails too!
I do like your regular stack of rings, I am wondering which brand is the angle shaped one (V or U shaped?) Thanks! What kind of cut is the the pear shaped stone in this ring? It looked to me very antique...


----------



## Threshold

Junkenpo said:


> i love your nails! and your cartier!





alice87 said:


> Love you nails too!
> I do like your regular stack of rings, I am wondering which brand is the angle shaped one (V or U shaped?) Thanks! What kind of cut is the the pear shaped stone in this ring? It looked to me very antique...








_*VERY*_ good eye, alice87!  The ring is an 18k heirloom piece, a 1ct pear diamond with five diamonds down each shank in descending size.  Everything is bezel-set, so the stones aren't really shown to their best advantage or true size, but they still sparkle and dazzle!  Over it sits my Carrera y Carrera swan, under a Hidalgo 7-diamond eternity band.  Each piece has precious meaning.


----------



## styringca

sweetandspark said:


> Try stacking bangles behind your watch so they stay in place. Mix different widths and textures!


Sounds good,but bangles will move too,how can the keep the watch in place&#65311;


----------



## Threshold

sweetandspark said:


> Try stacking bangles behind your watch so  they stay in place. Mix different widths and textures!





styringca said:


> Sounds good,but bangles will move too,how can the keep the watch in place&#65311;



Good point, styringca.  I think everyone who has shared a picture here has demonstrated they know how to achieve looks with variations of width & textures, even mixing metals (which not too long ago was a no-no, but very fashionable now).  As far as _where _to place bracelets, this is a matter of (1) fit, and (2) personal aesthetics.  I don't think there are any rules beyond, perhaps, what constitutes a "stack"... three or more, I'm guessing?  Unless it's like pancakes, and two bracelets can be viewed as a "short stack".   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




So post-on!!


----------



## outlawtw

A bit boring, as they're both 7mm Yurmans, but I love the color combo!


----------



## Babsiegirl

outlawtw said:


> A bit boring, as they're both 7mm Yurmans, but I love the color combo!



Very nice!!!


----------



## outlawtw

Babsiegirl said:


> Very nice!!!


Thanks!


----------



## Threshold

outlawtw said:


> A bit boring, as they're both 7mm Yurmans, but I love the color combo!



OMG how stunning!  Boring??  P-shaw.  And with the ring???  Double OMG !


----------



## outlawtw

Thank you, Threshold!


----------



## sgj99

Threshold said:


> My rose gold wrist stack, and 18k wedding stack...


 
i love your watch!  i have the same brand (Swiss Legend) in the white ceramic, no diamonds, and the beige ceramic with diamonds around the bezel.  seeing yours is making want one with diamonds on the face too ... it's gorgeous!


----------



## Threshold

sgj99 said:


> i love your watch!  i have the same brand (Swiss Legend) in the white ceramic, no diamonds, and the beige ceramic with diamonds around the bezel.  seeing yours is making want one with diamonds on the face too ... it's gorgeous!



Awwwww _thank you_!  I have a good husband.


----------



## bex285




----------



## mymeimei02

Decided to change up my good rings by stacking them together


----------



## TrinketTattle

bex285 said:


>



Great, now I want an infinity bracelet  I shouldn't look at pictures anymore!


----------



## bex285

TrinketTattle said:


> Great, now I want an infinity bracelet  I shouldn't look at pictures anymore!


Oops, sorry 
I went into Tiffany's for a totally different bracelet and then clapped eyes on that beauty, couldn't resist


----------



## omniavincitamor

bex285 said:


>



Awesome, I had the same stack on yesterday as well!!! Still have it on with the addition of a TB. Great minds stack alike :giggles:


----------



## missdennies

This is mine today with my recently purchased Celine cuff


----------



## Sprinkles&Bling

What I stacked today, the Sydney Evan pink chalcedony bead bracelet with the white gold diamond love charm is new I just got it today!


----------



## skyqueen

Sprinkles&Bling said:


> What I stacked today, the Sydney Evan pink chalcedony bead bracelet with the white gold diamond love charm is new I just got it today!
> 
> View attachment 2208525



Love the pink! Is it a stretch bracelet?


----------



## Sprinkles&Bling

skyqueen said:


> Love the pink! Is it a stretch bracelet?



Thanks hun, yes it does stretch.


----------



## tlhy71

Today's stack


----------



## VictoriaOlivia

I love the Chloe and Isabel jewelry line to get an Arm Party going!

https://www.chloeandisabel.com/boutique/victoriaolivia


----------



## Purseluvnmama

Sprinkles&Bling said:


> What I stacked today, the Sydney Evan pink chalcedony bead bracelet with the white gold diamond love charm is new I just got it today!
> 
> View attachment 2208525





tlhy71 said:


> Today's stack



Two very different stacks--I like them both!  Love the color of the chalcedony, *Sprinkles&Bling.

*I have been having a lot of fun lately stacking bead bracelets.  Here is one of my wrists today: the 2 wrap bracelets are handmade by me, and the other 2 are Peyote Bird.

Sorry the pics aren't the best quality!


----------



## bex285

omniavincitamor said:


> Awesome, I had the same stack on yesterday as well!!! Still have it on with the addition of a TB. Great minds stack alike :giggles:



Sorry if I'm being an idiot but...TB?


----------



## omniavincitamor

bex285 said:


> Sorry if I'm being an idiot but...TB?


Tennis Bracelet


----------



## bex285

omniavincitamor said:


> Tennis Bracelet



How stupid do I feel right now  that'd be a nice combo


----------



## just1morebag

heres my stack today!! mk rose watch, juicy chain, bcbg generations cuff!!


----------



## BreadnGem

Sprinkles&Bling said:


> What I stacked today, the Sydney Evan pink chalcedony bead bracelet with the white gold diamond love charm is new I just got it today!
> 
> View attachment 2208525



Love the yummy pink color!


----------



## BreadnGem

bex285 said:


>



Love this look. Simple n classy!


----------



## mousdioufe

today stack


----------



## Threshold

mousdioufe said:


> today stack



Zowie!  Incredible nine-stack!  Gorgeous hamsa, evil eye, love, onyx stone interspersed amid bicones.


----------



## mousdioufe

Threshold said:


> Zowie!  Incredible nine-stack!  Gorgeous hamsa, evil eye, love, onyx stone interspersed amid bicones.


lol!! thank you


----------



## XCCX




----------



## Junkenpo

I like it!

Very complementary!  What is the gray one?


----------



## XCCX

Junkenpo said:


> I like it!
> 
> Very complementary!  What is the gray one?



Its Marc by Marc Jacobs


----------



## JOJA

xactreality said:


> View attachment 2213931




I love this!  Great way to stack without scratching your love since it's leather touching the bracelet.  I really like the grey with gold.


----------



## Candice0985

todays bracelets 
YG Cartier baby love
RG vintage chain- was my nanny's
2 cttw tennis bracelet.....I just bought this at Costco LOL! thoughts?


----------



## ulla

Candice0985 said:


> todays bracelets
> YG Cartier baby love
> RG vintage chain- was my nanny's
> 2 cttw tennis bracelet.....I just bought this at Costco LOL! thoughts?
> View attachment 2215976


love it


----------



## Candice0985

ulla said:


> love it



thanks


----------



## Babsiegirl

Candice0985 said:


> todays bracelets
> YG Cartier baby love
> RG vintage chain- was my nanny's
> 2 cttw tennis bracelet.....I just bought this at Costco LOL! thoughts?
> View attachment 2215976



Looks very nice together!!!


----------



## twitspie

Candice0985 said:


> todays bracelets
> YG Cartier baby love
> RG vintage chain- was my nanny's
> 2 cttw tennis bracelet.....I just bought this at Costco LOL! thoughts?
> View attachment 2215976


 

Very pretty!


----------



## omniavincitamor

Candice0985 said:


> todays bracelets
> YG Cartier baby love
> RG vintage chain- was my nanny's
> 2 cttw tennis bracelet.....I just bought this at Costco LOL! thoughts?
> View attachment 2215976



I just adore a love bracelet paired with a tennis bracelet!!!!! Beautiful stack!!!!


----------



## omniavincitamor

My colourful stack


----------



## Jinsun

omniavincitamor said:


> My colourful stack



That's so cute. What bracelet is that?


----------



## Candice0985

Babsiegirl said:


> Looks very nice together!!!





twitspie said:


> Very pretty!





omniavincitamor said:


> I just adore a love bracelet paired with a tennis bracelet!!!!! Beautiful stack!!!!


thanks Ladies 



omniavincitamor said:


> My colourful stack



love this!


----------



## bex285

omniavincitamor said:


> My colourful stack



Very pretty


----------



## etk123

omniavincitamor said:


> My colourful stack


So pretty!


Candice0985 said:


> todays bracelets
> YG Cartier baby love
> RG vintage chain- was my nanny's
> 2 cttw tennis bracelet.....I just bought this at Costco LOL! thoughts?
> View attachment 2215976


You bought a new tb yay!! My thoughts are it's gorgeous and this is a perfect stack! More pics please!!


----------



## princessLIL

Here is my stack for today


----------



## Junkenpo

omniavincitamor said:


> My colourful stack



love the love!

Who are the butterfly wings by?


----------



## **Chanel**

omniavincitamor said:


> My colourful stack



The Rainbow Love ! Love this stack, very nice!


----------



## **Chanel**

Candice0985 said:


> todays bracelets
> YG Cartier baby love
> RG vintage chain- was my nanny's
> 2 cttw tennis bracelet.....I just bought this at Costco LOL! thoughts?
> View attachment 2215976



Very elegant and I think your TB looks great with this stack !


----------



## **Chanel**

mousdioufe said:


> today stack



I always like your pictures, you have a fabulous collection .

Love all the other stacks in this thread too. I think this is my first stack picture here in this thread.
Just a simple stack with a bracelet to match with my bag.
Thank you for letting me share .


----------



## Candice0985

**Chanel** said:


> Very elegant and I think your TB looks great with this stack !



thanks! it's probably the only elegant thing I have ever bought at Costco


----------



## omniavincitamor

Jinsun said:


> That's so cute. What bracelet is that?


Thanks Jinsun It's the Tilly bracelet from Swarovski.


Candice0985 said:


> thanks Ladies
> love this!


Thanks Candice0985


bex285 said:


> Very pretty


Thanks bex285


----------



## omniavincitamor

etk123 said:


> So pretty!
> You bought a new tb yay!! My thoughts are it's gorgeous and this is a perfect stack! More pics please!!


Thanks etk123


Junkenpo said:


> love the love!
> Who are the butterfly wings by?


Thanks Junkenpo It's from Swarovski.


**Chanel** said:


> The Rainbow Love ! Love this stack, very nice!


Thanks **Chanel**


----------



## wintersong

my tiffany bow, urban bangle, and alex and ani on one arm && my dainty tiffany heart on the other (:


----------



## XCCX




----------



## karo

xactreality said:


> View attachment 2218730
> 
> 
> View attachment 2218731


Love your stack and your ring!


----------



## LVoeletters

omniavincitamor said:


> My colourful stack



Love this!!!!!


----------



## mousdioufe

Stack of the day


----------



## Sophie-Rose




----------



## Threshold

mousdioufe said:


> Stack of the day



Mousdiofe, your best friend just called me.  She said you had to give me that stack.  Please send a private message for my address.  I'll be happy to pay for expedited shipping.  Thank you.


----------



## bucha

Arm party today


----------



## Candice0985

Threshold said:


> Mousdiofe, your best friend just called me.  She said you had to give me that stack.  Please send a private message for my address.  I'll be happy to pay for expedited shipping.  Thank you.


----------



## just1morebag

Heres one of my bigger timepieces n friends


----------



## Zuhrah

I only do leather bracelets 
Here's my stack for today...


----------



## Candice0985

Todays bracelets:
6.5 mm akoya- pearlparadise
8mm freshadama-PP
there's a sneaky tiffany platinum dbty hiding in there!
YG Cartier baby love
YG bluenile diamond bar bracelet


----------



## DaisyE

Today's stack


----------



## Threshold

DaisyE said:


> Today's stack
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2225286



You are wearing some timeless classics!  Brava, my dear.


----------



## omniavincitamor

LVoeletters said:


> Love this!!!!!


Thank you LVoeletters


----------



## Purseluvnmama

These are all fabulous!!!



bucha said:


> Arm party today--
> 
> View attachment 2223375


*love the Tiffany!  Great ring.*



Candice0985 said:


> Todays bracelets:
> 6.5 mm akoya- pearlparadise
> 8mm freshadama-PP
> there's a sneaky tiffany platinum dbty hiding in there!
> YG Cartier baby love
> YG bluenile diamond bar bracelet
> View attachment 2225250


*great combo!   Love the contrast of the linear diamond bar with the others.*



DaisyE said:


> Today's stack
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2225286


----------



## Firstfullsteps

Candice0985, your stack is gorgeous and simple- exactly what I love!


----------



## Candice0985

Firstfullsteps said:


> Candice0985, your stack is gorgeous and simple- exactly what I love!



thanks!
I took off the two pearl bracelets and left on the other 3. A little more streamlined for today


----------



## Threshold

Candice0985 said:


> thanks!
> I took off the two pearl bracelets and left on the other 3. A little more streamlined for today
> View attachment 2226369



Well what do you know??  Your best friend called me, too!  I am going to have such a wonder stack collection, thanks to the best friends of all you ladies... friends who insist you must ship your lovelies to me, posthaste.


----------



## Dode99

xactreality said:


> View attachment 2218730
> 
> 
> View attachment 2218731



I'm in love with the first pic. I saved it for future reference if you don't mind. I'm loving the white gold thanks to you  .


----------



## XCCX

Dode99 said:


> I'm in love with the first pic. I saved it for future reference if you don't mind. I'm loving the white gold thanks to you  .



My pleasure to enable!  Thank you for the compliment!


----------



## XCCX

Candice0985 said:


> Todays bracelets:
> 6.5 mm akoya- pearlparadise
> 8mm freshadama-PP
> there's a sneaky tiffany platinum dbty hiding in there!
> YG Cartier baby love
> YG bluenile diamond bar bracelet
> View attachment 2225250



I love the pearl ones, Where can I find them??


----------



## Candice0985

xactreality said:


> I love the pearl ones, Where can I find them??



I bought both my pearl bracelets at www.pearlparadise.com 
one is their signature freshwater line- freshadama- it has great luster and orient too!
the other is a silver/rose 6.5 mm akoya


----------



## XCCX

Candice0985 said:


> I bought both my pearl bracelets at www.pearlparadise.com
> one is their signature freshwater line- freshadama- it has great luster and orient too!
> the other is a silver/rose 6.5 mm akoya



Great!
Pardon me but what is the diameter of the smaller one?


----------



## Candice0985

xactreality said:


> Great!
> Pardon me but what is the diameter of the smaller one?



the smaller one is the akoya and the pearls are I believe 6mm to 6.5mm and the bracelet is 7.5 inches long.

the larger is 8mm freshadama and it is 7 inches long.


----------



## PurpleLo

Candice0985 said:


> thanks!
> I took off the two pearl bracelets and left on the other 3. A little more streamlined for today
> View attachment 2226369


Very pretty Candice. U are making me want a dbty bracelet even more


----------



## Candice0985

PurpleLo said:


> Very pretty Candice. U are making me want a dbty bracelet even more



excellent  my plan is working :ninja:


----------



## BreadnGem

Candice0985 said:


> thanks!
> I took off the two pearl bracelets and left on the other 3. A little more streamlined for today
> View attachment 2226369



This is so delicate n pretty!


----------



## Candice0985

BreadnGem said:


> This is so delicate n pretty!



thanks!


----------



## sbuxaddict

Candice0985 said:


> thanks!
> I took off the two pearl bracelets and left on the other 3. A little more streamlined for today
> View attachment 2226369



So pretty and delicate!


----------



## Candice0985

sbuxaddict said:


> So pretty and delicate!



thanks  i'm wearing the same stack today, this time next week i'll have a VCA sweet clover MOP to wear with these pieces


----------



## BreadnGem

Candice0985 said:


> thanks  i'm wearing the same stack today, this time next week i'll have a VCA sweet clover MOP to wear with these pieces



Candice - Do u have any problems wearing the platinum dbty with gold bracelets? Will the platinum scratch/damage the gold? I am considering getting one of these 3-diamond dbty bracelets further down the road n cannot decide whether to get platinum, yg or rg. I was thinking of getting plat to layer with my wg tennis bracelet as i'm not a fan of mixing diff colored metals, but not sure if it is bad for the wg tennis bracelet to be rubbing against the platinum? 

Also, if it is something to be worn 24/7, would u recommend platinum or yg/rg for strength n durability?


----------



## PurpleLo

Candice0985 said:


> thanks  i'm wearing the same stack today, this time next week i'll have a VCA sweet clover MOP to wear with these pieces


Ooooh..new bracelet! I can't wait to see it!


----------



## Candice0985

BreadnGem said:


> Candice - Do u have any problems wearing the platinum dbty with gold bracelets? Will the platinum scratch/damage the gold? I am considering getting one of these 3-diamond dbty bracelets further down the road n cannot decide whether to get platinum, yg or rg. I was thinking of getting plat to layer with my wg tennis bracelet as i'm not a fan of mixing diff colored metals, but not sure if it is bad for the wg tennis bracelet to be rubbing against the platinum?
> 
> Also, if it is something to be worn 24/7, would u recommend platinum or yg/rg for strength n durability?



I've never had any issues with rubbing on other metals, the dbty is very fluid so it just floats around whatever other bracelets I have on. I like the dbty's in YG and platinum the best


----------



## wintersong

dainty stack today ( channeling my inner Candice )  jk i wish!


----------



## Candice0985

wintersong said:


> dainty stack today ( channeling my inner Candice )  jk i wish!
> View attachment 2231813


 I love your heart bracelet!


----------



## BreadnGem

wintersong said:


> dainty stack today ( channeling my inner Candice )  jk i wish!
> View attachment 2231813



Very pretty. The heart bracelet is on my wishlist now . Does it flip alot?


----------



## wintersong

BreadnGem said:


> Very pretty. The heart bracelet is on my wishlist now . Does it flip alot?



Thank you!!! And it flips a bit, but not often. Sort of like a DBTY


----------



## XCCX

The pearl bracelet is my souvineer from San Francisco!


----------



## Riima

Stacking necklaces


----------



## Caz71

Riima said:


> Stacking necklaces



Luv it!


----------



## karo

Riima said:


> Stacking necklaces


What a great necklaces! Love these!


----------



## BreadnGem

Riima said:


> Stacking necklaces



Love the delicate dainty necklaces!


----------



## Candice0985




----------



## Sophie-Rose




----------



## PurpleLo

Candice0985 said:


> View attachment 2236934
> 
> 
> View attachment 2236937


Ah ha! It's new bracelet day!! Lovely!


----------



## Tryingtobegood

The rose gold bangle, 2nd from right, is real gold and the other three were bought off the internet after some major inspiration from all the lovely stacks on this thread. Too much to be worn together?


----------



## Candice0985

PurpleLo said:


> Ah ha! It's new bracelet day!! Lovely!



did you get a new bracelet too?


----------



## PurpleLo

Candice0985 said:


> did you get a new bracelet too?


Haha no I meant for u! Though I was very tempted...I work very close to yorkdale  and since I am back at work after mat leave now and actually earning a living, it's temptation city there! 

I have been thinking about a sweet vca but I saw that u said there is a huge waiting list in Canada...why is that?


----------



## xblackxstarx

I absolutely love your bracelets! Especially the sweet I've had this on my WISHLIST for sometime now...
When I saw them in store they were SO tiny 
I didn't try them on though ....
I can't wait to get one 
Thanks for sharing 



Candice0985 said:


> View attachment 2236934
> 
> 
> View attachment 2236937


----------



## Candice0985

xblackxstarx said:


> I absolutely love your bracelets! Especially the sweet I've had this on my WISHLIST for sometime now...
> When I saw them in store they were SO tiny
> I didn't try them on though ....
> I can't wait to get one
> Thanks for sharing



thanks!

they are tiny but I like them because they are big enough to be noticeable but still comfortable and delicate enough to be worn with other bracelets  which one were you interested in?


----------



## xblackxstarx

The EXACT one you have  
I also love the RG clover too
I really wish they made the sweet clover in WG plain and WG turquoise too x




Candice0985 said:


> thanks!
> 
> they are tiny but I like them because they are big enough to be noticeable but still comfortable and delicate enough to be worn with other bracelets  which one were you interested in?


----------



## Candice0985

xblackxstarx said:


> The EXACT one you have
> I also love the RG clover too
> I really wish they made the sweet clover in WG plain and WG turquoise too x



I know! I owned the sweet turquoise bracelet a few years back and returned it, I wish the turquoise came in the clover shape as well.

my dream sweet bracelet would be a diamond pave


----------



## Sophie-Rose




----------



## xblackxstarx

Diamond pave sweet clovers would be perfection
I wish they would do this in the bracelet necklace and earrings as id need the whole set if they did
Id have to get it in all metals as well 
Why don't they do this? 
Maybe you should email them the idea x




Candice0985 said:


> I know! I owned the sweet turquoise bracelet a few years back and returned it, I wish the turquoise came in the clover shape as well.
> 
> my dream sweet bracelet would be a diamond pave


----------



## alf13

Oh, I would love a diamond pave Sweet! 

I don't have any stacking pics yet. I bought the pink gold VCA vintage Alhambra bracelet last week, and next on my list is the Tiffany rose gold cobblestone bracelet with rose-cut diamonds. I think these two bracelets will make my dream combo!


----------



## Candice0985

xblackxstarx said:


> Diamond pave sweet clovers would be perfection
> I wish they would do this in the bracelet necklace and earrings as id need the whole set if they did
> Id have to get it in all metals as well
> Why don't they do this?
> Maybe you should email them the idea x



it would be amazing if they took it into consideration!


----------



## xblackxstarx

I emailed them a while ago regarding the sweet clover in turquoise and was told this piece wasn't  planned for release due to difficulty obtaining the turquoise at the time
I think the pave sweets they are likely to consider 
It's such an amazing idea 
Imagine how pretty they'd look
They'd make perfect earrings in the sweet size too
I wish they'd release pave sweets in all metals of the clover design 
I think it'd be so popular x



Candice0985 said:


> it would be amazing if they took it into consideration!


----------



## Candice0985

xblackxstarx said:


> I emailed them a while ago regarding the sweet clover in turquoise and was told this piece wasn't  planned for release due to difficulty obtaining the turquoise at the time
> I think the pave sweets they are likely to consider
> It's such an amazing idea
> Imagine how pretty they'd look
> They'd make perfect earrings in the sweet size too
> I wish they'd release pave sweets in all metals of the clover design
> I think it'd be so popular x



I emailed them


----------



## outlawtw

DaisyE said:


> Today's stack
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2225286



I've been catching up on this thread today and saw your lovely post!  
Is your Yurman garnet?


----------



## outlawtw

A couple of old bangles from the college days (white gold and yellow gold). I think that they need a rose gold friend...


----------



## CourtneyMc22

outlawtw said:


> A couple of old bangles from the college days (white gold and yellow gold). I think that they need a rose gold friend...


Beautiful! Love your pearl ring as well. 


Snapped this pic before dinner with my hubby on Saturday night: 

Majolie X ring 
Hermes bangle
Robyn Brooks bangle (python) 
thin gold stacking bracelets (old)


----------



## outlawtw

CourtneyMc22 said:


> Beautiful! Love your pearl ring as well.
> 
> 
> Snapped this pic before dinner with my hubby on Saturday night:
> 
> Majolie X ring
> Hermes bangle
> Robyn Brooks bangle (python)
> thin gold stacking bracelets (old)



Thanks!  Your stack is gorgeous!


----------



## XCCX

Changed the cord to a fresh and summery orange color!


----------



## PurpleLo

xactreality said:


> Changed the cord to a fresh and summery orange color!
> 
> View attachment 2240089
> 
> 
> View attachment 2240093


That looks amazing...perfect for summer and your skin tone..think I've seen ppl ask this question but I can't remember the answer - is it easy to change the cord colour, or does it have to be done in the boutique?


----------



## XCCX

PurpleLo said:


> That looks amazing...perfect for summer and your skin tone..think I've seen ppl ask this question but I can't remember the answer - is it easy to change the cord colour, or does it have to be done in the boutique?



Thanks!

I believe it is doable but i find it difficult especially that you have to burn the ends after you cut them. I do it at the boutique.


----------



## Candice0985

xblackxstarx said:


> I emailed them a while ago regarding the sweet clover in turquoise and was told this piece wasn't  planned for release due to difficulty obtaining the turquoise at the time
> I think the pave sweets they are likely to consider
> It's such an amazing idea
> Imagine how pretty they'd look
> They'd make perfect earrings in the sweet size too
> I wish they'd release pave sweets in all metals of the clover design
> I think it'd be so popular x



I got a response back!

VCA:
Regarding your inquiry, we do not have an expected launch date for pave creations for our Sweet collection yet.


so does this mean they are considering pave in the sweets!? maybe!? just do not have a launch date yet?


----------



## Candice0985

xactreality said:


> Changed the cord to a fresh and summery orange color!
> 
> View attachment 2240089
> 
> 
> View attachment 2240093



looks great!


----------



## PurpleLo

Candice0985 said:


> I got a response back!
> 
> VCA:
> Regarding your inquiry, we do not have an expected launch date for pave creations for our Sweet collection yet.
> 
> 
> so does this mean they are considering pave in the sweets!? maybe!? just do not have a launch date yet?


Haha it sure sounds that way!


----------



## karo

xactreality said:


> Changed the cord to a fresh and summery orange color!
> 
> View attachment 2240089
> 
> 
> View attachment 2240093



What a gorgeous stack! Love the color. It's really perfect for summer.


----------



## Candice0985

PurpleLo said:


> Haha it sure sounds that way!



omg so exciting!


----------



## PurpleLo

Candice0985 said:


> omg so exciting!


Since u obviously have influence over there  ask them to make more white gold sweets too!


----------



## alice87

Threshold, thank you, great ring really! Thanks for description!


----------



## AzureCloud

LVoeletters said:


> I love this arrow bangle, may I ask where you bought it?



Hi there - Been away for so long, sorry for the delay! I got it in the jewely district of Downtown LA actually, but I've seen simliar ones at Fred Segal in Los Angeles, and I know House of Harlow makes a similar one


----------



## Candice0985

pretty much the same as the last few days but put my Cartier baby love on with the other 3

Tiffany platinum dbty
bluenile diamond bar 
VCA sweet MOP 

I don't think I like the 4 together....the baby love looks like it's eating the other 3 bracelets! thoughts?


----------



## cupcake34

> pretty much the same as the last few days but put my Cartier baby love on with the other 3
> 
> Tiffany platinum dbty
> bluenile diamond bar
> VCA sweet MOP
> 
> I don't think I like the 4 together....the baby love looks like it's eating the other 3 bracelets! thoughts?



Great stack! I like them all together!

Candice, your dainty stacks look so beautiful - but where's your gorgeous Love bracelet?


----------



## Candice0985

cupcake34 said:


> Great stack! I like them all together!
> 
> Candice, your dainty stacks look so beautiful - but where's your gorgeous Love bracelet?



hey cupcake! thanks  I wasn't sure if the baby love was too thick compared to the other more delicate bracelets.

I put my love on sometimes but it's summer here and it fits like a true love bracelet so I prefer to wear it in the winter when it doesn't 'stick' to my arm as much  and I like it on it's own because it sits on top of my more delicate bracelets and I find it annoying!


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Candice0985 said:


> pretty much the same as the last few days but put my Cartier baby love on with the other 3
> 
> Tiffany platinum dbty
> bluenile diamond bar
> VCA sweet MOP
> 
> I don't think I like the 4 together....the baby love looks like it's eating the other 3 bracelets! thoughts?
> View attachment 2241778



the diamand bar is TO DIE FOR!!!


----------



## Candice0985

Sophie-Rose said:


> the diamand bar is TO DIE FOR!!!



thanks! It's actually a decent price compared to many of the other diamond bars I've seen. I think it's 450 on bluenile?


----------



## xblackxstarx

I really hope this means they will release them 
Pave sweets would be a dream  perfect set 
Thank you for emailing them about it x



Candice0985 said:


> I got a response back!
> 
> VCA:
> Regarding your inquiry, we do not have an expected launch date for pave creations for our Sweet collection yet.
> 
> 
> so does this mean they are considering pave in the sweets!? maybe!? just do not have a launch date yet?


----------



## Candice0985

xblackxstarx said:


> I really hope this means they will release them
> Pave sweets would be a dream  perfect set
> Thank you for emailing them about it x



I would love a pave sweet! I wonder what they would price them at? my guess would be 3 or 4k? I would hope less but it is VCA


----------



## xblackxstarx

That's probably about right as they are VCA but they'd be worth it
I don't mind saving hard for something I love that much and a page sweet set would be something I'd dedicate myself to collecting as they would be perfect 
 I really hope they do release them x



Candice0985 said:


> I would love a pave sweet! I wonder what they would price them at? my guess would be 3 or 4k? I would hope less but it is VCA


----------



## Candice0985

xblackxstarx said:


> That's probably about right as they are VCA but they'd be worth it
> I don't mind saving hard for something I love that much and a page sweet set would be something I'd dedicate myself to collecting as they would be perfect
> I really hope they do release them x



same here! fingers crossed


----------



## Longchamp

Love the stacking threads.  Here's mine for the 4th.


----------



## Junkenpo

Longchamp said:


> Love the stacking threads.  Here's mine for the 4th.



Love this!  H and VCA are my faves.


----------



## Brasilian_Babe

Just a simple double stack


----------



## mymeimei02

Stacking my gold hinge oval bangle with another gold bangle and diamond bar bracelet. Also stacked my new T&Co bead ring with a seed pearl ring. Not sure this looks works.


----------



## Candice0985

mymeimei02 said:


> Stacking my gold hinge oval bangle with another gold bangle and diamond bar bracelet. Also stacked my new T&Co bead ring with a seed pearl ring. Not sure this looks works.



it works! looks like a very nice and streamlined stack to me


----------



## Firstfullsteps

mymeimei02 said:


> Stacking my gold hinge oval bangle with another gold bangle and diamond bar bracelet. Also stacked my new T&Co bead ring with a seed pearl ring. Not sure this looks works.



This is really neat!


----------



## dster1

Here's my stack for today.


----------



## indecisivenoura

dster1 said:


> Here's my stack for today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2249365


i love your arrow bracelet!! is it juicy?


----------



## XCCX

Just got this H bracelet, its yellow and reverses to white.. Its prettier and thinner in real..


----------



## atlcoach

xactreality said:


> Just got this H bracelet, its yellow and reverses to white.. Its prettier and thinner in real..
> 
> View attachment 2249432
> 
> 
> View attachment 2249433



I love it!! Sooo pretty!!


----------



## Firstfullsteps

xactreality said:


> Just got this H bracelet, its yellow and reverses to white.. Its prettier and thinner in real..
> 
> View attachment 2249432
> 
> 
> View attachment 2249433



Ooo its nice! I cant wait to get one of my own


----------



## dster1

indecisivenoura said:


> i love your arrow bracelet!! is it juicy?


It's Nadri


----------



## Longchamp

xactreality said:


> Just got this H bracelet, its yellow and reverses to white.. Its prettier and thinner in real..
> 
> View attachment 2249432
> 
> 
> View attachment 2249433


 
Nice B Hapi.  Love that it's two tone. Congrats.


----------



## XCCX

mymeimei02 said:


> Stacking my gold hinge oval bangle with another gold bangle and diamond bar bracelet. Also stacked my new T&Co bead ring with a seed pearl ring. Not sure this looks works.



Gorgeous! Everything! And it sure does work for me!


----------



## cupcake34

> Just got this H bracelet, its yellow and reverses to white.. Its prettier and thinner in real..



Love it!!


----------



## XCCX

^ Thanks everyone


----------



## karo

xactreality said:


> Just got this H bracelet, its yellow and reverses to white.. Its prettier and thinner in real..
> 
> View attachment 2249432
> 
> 
> View attachment 2249433


What a gorgeous stack!


----------



## bagladyseattle

Does anyone have VCA rose gold  stack w/ YG Love?  I really appreciate pic so I can see hot it looks together.


----------



## XCCX




----------



## Caz71

Small beads.


----------



## saligator

Longchamp said:


> Love the stacking threads.  Here's mine for the 4th.



Longchamp, where did you get your gold bracelet? I've been looking for one similar. Is that VCA?


----------



## Samia

xactreality said:


> Just got this H bracelet, its yellow and reverses to white.. Its prettier and thinner in real..
> 
> View attachment 2249432
> 
> 
> View attachment 2249433



You have beautiful hands


----------



## Longchamp

saligator said:


> Longchamp, where did you get your gold bracelet? I've been looking for one similar. Is that VCA?


 Yes VCA byzantine, no longer in production.


----------



## XCCX

Samia said:


> You have beautiful hands



Thanks!


----------



## alice87

mymeimei02 said:


> Stacking my gold hinge oval bangle with another gold bangle and diamond bar bracelet. Also stacked my new T&Co bead ring with a seed pearl ring. Not sure this looks works.



You seed pearl ring is so cute, all items together looks slim and modern!


----------



## wintersong

on my right, my tiffany heart and a gold bracelet form my mom;




on my left, a bunch of cheapy bangles + my onyx tiffany beads:


----------



## XCCX




----------



## wintersong




----------



## XCCX




----------



## TheBagBabe

wintersong said:


> on my right, my tiffany heart and a gold bracelet form my mom;
> View attachment 2252108
> View attachment 2252109
> 
> 
> on my left, a bunch of cheapy bangles + my onyx tiffany beads:
> View attachment 2252110


Love it so much!!! Great stack  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## JOJA

xactreality said:


>



I love this!


----------



## whatsnext

This is my first contribution..

Cartier Love 10 diamond got it last year and Vintage Alhambra for stacking.


----------



## jinete11

whatsnext said:


> This is my first contribution..
> 
> Cartier Love 10 diamond got it last year and Vintage Alhambra for stacking.



Beautiful combo!


----------



## etk123

whatsnext said:


> This is my first contribution..
> 
> Cartier Love 10 diamond got it last year and Vintage Alhambra for stacking.



Such a pretty combo!


----------



## whatsnext

jinete11 said:


> Beautiful combo!





etk123 said:


> Such a pretty combo!



Thanks for nice compliments!


----------



## saligator

Longchamp said:


> Yes VCA byzantine, no longer in production.



Thanks for confirming. Beautiful!


----------



## BreadnGem

wintersong said:


> on my right, my tiffany heart and a gold bracelet form my mom;
> View attachment 2252108
> View attachment 2252109
> 
> 
> on my left, a bunch of cheapy bangles + my onyx tiffany beads:
> View attachment 2252110



That gold bracelet is so unique!


----------



## BreadnGem

whatsnext said:


> This is my first contribution..
> 
> Cartier Love 10 diamond got it last year and Vintage Alhambra for stacking.



Very pretty!


----------



## karo

xactreality said:


>



What a stack! Love it!


----------



## XCCX




----------



## mymeimei02

Here's my stack today. Just got T&Co. DBTY rose gold bracelet and of course just have to layer it


----------



## Caz71

xactreality said:


>



Very classy!!


----------



## Caz71

mymeimei02 said:


> Here's my stack today. Just got T&Co. DBTY rose gold bracelet and of course just have to layer it



Luv with bar bracelet!!


----------



## darkangel07760

xactreality said:


>


 

Love the bracelet stack


----------



## mishybelle

Friday night stack! Vita Fede silver mini Titan and gold mini omega with a Marley&Alfie mixed metal silk cord bracelet. FYI, the mini omega bracelets run smaller than the titan. Both shown are a size small; I might exchange my omega for a medium.


----------



## Susimoo

First ever contribution. I am loving everyone else's stacks. You all have such imagination and style. I am definitely going to try lots of different styles and combinations due to your inspirational pictures. 

Tiffany on my right hand. My new Return to Tiffany Round tag charm bracelet, with another Tiffany Round charm bracelet. I normally wear my watch charm on the plain one. Then my Tiffany Lock bracelet. 

On my left my diamond Gucci watch and my diamond tennis bracelet.


----------



## Susimoo

Next one.


----------



## Susimoo

Last one.


----------



## desiuny

mishybelle said:


> Friday night stack! Vita Fede silver mini Titan and gold mini omega with a Marley&Alfie mixed metal silk cord bracelet. FYI, the mini omega bracelets run smaller than the titan. Both shown are a size small; I might exchange my omega for a medium.
> 
> View attachment 2255337



Love the Mini Omega. I have a hard time finding small bangles. I wear a size 16 in the Cartier Love and that is how i like all my bangles to fit. What size is your wrist? I want to know if i should give the Omega a shot. Thx


----------



## foxgal

I've never done any necklace stacking but thought this was a fun casual look for a Saturday at the beach. None of its designer...just a Fossil charm, a glass charm from Etsy shaped like a husky (in honor of our former pet), and my DH's St Christopher medallion from childhood.


----------



## Samia

Sorry but had to share this pic here, love the layering on Sofia Vergara


----------



## whatsnext

I don't know but I think is a little too much that takes away the beauty of the individual jewelry.  



Samia said:


> Sorry but had to share this pic here, love the layering on Sofia Vergara
> img.purseforum.com/attachments/celebrity-forums/celebrity-news-and-gossip/2257561d1373870794-sofia-vergara-article-2363811-1ad0f2ee000005dc-732_634x756.jpg
> 
> img.purseforum.com/attachments/celebrity-forums/celebrity-news-and-gossip/2257558d1373870764-sofia-vergara-article-2363811-1ad0f270000005dc-14_634x800.jpg


----------



## XCCX

Aren't they cute hugging each other like that???

I am absolutely in love with the orange cord!


----------



## BreadnGem

Susimoo said:


> Last one.



I really like this combo. Very classy and elegant


----------



## BreadnGem

xactreality said:


> Aren't they cute hugging each other like that???
> 
> I am absolutely in love with the orange cord!



Yes the orange colour is real pretty


----------



## Candice0985

Samia said:


> Sorry but had to share this pic here, love the layering on Sofia Vergara
> img.purseforum.com/attachments/celebrity-forums/celebrity-news-and-gossip/2257561d1373870794-sofia-vergara-article-2363811-1ad0f2ee000005dc-732_634x756.jpg
> 
> img.purseforum.com/attachments/celebrity-forums/celebrity-news-and-gossip/2257558d1373870764-sofia-vergara-article-2363811-1ad0f270000005dc-14_634x800.jpg



ooo so many goodies in that stack, lets see we have a VCA magic bracelet, a JUC, a LOVE, maybe a Gucci bangle? and a tennis bracelet? ok now I love Sofia Vergara even more, funny and she loves jewellery...can she be my new best friend?


----------



## Candice0985

xactreality said:


> Aren't they cute hugging each other like that???
> 
> I am absolutely in love with the orange cord!



love it! we're bracelet twins except my trinity has a maroon cord 

today i'm wearing my VCA sweet and a tiffany dbty.


----------



## mishybelle

desiuny said:


> Love the Mini Omega. I have a hard time finding small bangles. I wear a size 16 in the Cartier Love and that is how i like all my bangles to fit. What size is your wrist? I want to know if i should give the Omega a shot. Thx



My wrist circumference is 5.75 inches and the inner circumference of the mini omega is 5.75 inches too! It fits perfectly snug and moves very little on me. You might want to check this out in a size small. Be sure to get a size S, most places sell it as "One Size," which is actually size M. The S just might be the perfect amount of loose for you! 

On another note, Cynthia Sakai, designer of Vita Fede, also confirmed that the omega style runs a tad smaller than the titan. Good luck and show us if you get one!!


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Sofia's stack is simply delicious! She can carry it off! &#55357;&#56397;


----------



## XCCX

Candice0985 said:


> love it! we're bracelet twins except my trinity has a maroon cord
> 
> today i'm wearing my VCA sweet and a tiffany dbty.
> View attachment 2257837



Yay! I love all of your pieces and stacks!  Always!


----------



## Candice0985

xactreality said:


> Yay! I love all of your pieces and stacks!  Always!



haha same here! I love all your bracelet stacks and jewellery


----------



## bagladyseattle

My stack today at work.  Love, YG TB, YG links bracelet, and arty marine RG.


----------



## Defyng_Gravee_T

Today's stack. &#9786;


----------



## karo

What a stunning stack! Absolutely love it!


----------



## TrinketTattle

bagladyseattle said:


> View attachment 2259239
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My stack today at work.  Love, YG TB, YG links bracelet, and arty marine RG.



Oh I love your arty! That's really a pretty colour. Nice stack too!


----------



## Zophie

Today's bracelet stack. The bigger one with the dangles I bought at a jewelry party from a local designer. I have just fallen in love with her jewelry. Its so intricate and unique. Also have a matching necklace.


----------



## mad_for_chanel

Started my day with this


----------



## mad_for_chanel

And this!


----------



## mad_for_chanel

And then switched around a bit!


----------



## desiuny

mishybelle said:


> My wrist circumference is 5.75 inches and the inner circumference of the mini omega is 5.75 inches too! It fits perfectly snug and moves very little on me. You might want to check this out in a size small. Be sure to get a size S, most places sell it as "One Size," which is actually size M. The S just might be the perfect amount of loose for you!
> 
> On another note, Cynthia Sakai, designer of Vita Fede, also confirmed that the omega style runs a tad smaller than the titan. Good luck and show us if you get one!!



thnx soo much


----------



## Hamanana

I love to go OTT with my stacks lol


----------



## kiwishopper

Whoa just whoa! I love all of the stacks!!! So colourful and chic!



Hamanana said:


> I love to go OTT with my stacks lol


----------



## bex285

Defyng_Gravee_T said:


> Today's stack. &#9786;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2259267



Love this combo, the clic clac is a lovely colour


----------



## darkangel07760

Zophie said:


> Today's bracelet stack. The bigger one with the dangles I bought at a jewelry party from a local designer. I have just fallen in love with her jewelry. Its so intricate and unique. Also have a matching necklace.
> 
> View attachment 2263517
> 
> 
> View attachment 2263518
> 
> 
> View attachment 2263519
> 
> 
> View attachment 2263521
> 
> 
> View attachment 2263522


 
That dangly bracelet is GORGY.  Too bad it is only a local designer... Is there any way to contact them?  I need something like this!!!


----------



## darkangel07760

Hamanana said:


> I love to go OTT with my stacks lol


 
Favorite stack is the last pic on the bottom!


----------



## stmary

Finally found the courage to stack (still a bit chicken because I stack it with cord)


----------



## darkangel07760

Faerybeads and Pandora


----------



## kymmie

I wear too many bracelets.  One of my kindergarten students started to emulate me! 
On me:  
Silpada pearls, Tiffany charm bracelet, topaz tennis bracelet


----------



## slowlikehoney

kymmie said:


> View attachment 2267331
> 
> I wear too many bracelets.  One of my kindergarten students started to emulate me!
> On me:
> Silpada pearls, Tiffany charm bracelet, topaz tennis bracelet



That's too cute! I love both stacks.


----------



## karo

stmary said:


> Finally found the courage to stack (still a bit chicken because I stack it with cord)
> View attachment 2266955



Gorgeous stack!


----------



## s2kgurl

my stack today-


----------



## Babsiegirl

My little stack today. Links of London and Pandora with Clogau RG and silver crown from the Jewel House Shop at the Tower of London!!!


----------



## stmary

karo said:


> Gorgeous stack!



Thank you


----------



## Caz71

stmary said:


> Finally found the courage to stack (still a bit chicken because I stack it with cord)
> View attachment 2266955



Gorgy. Been looking at the LOVE alot. Would take me years to save up for one.


----------



## LeeMiller

darkangel07760 said:


> Faerybeads and Pandora



Love the dragon!!


----------



## mlag724

Zophie said:


> Today's bracelet stack. The bigger one with the dangles I bought at a jewelry party from a local designer. I have just fallen in love with her jewelry. Its so intricate and unique. Also have a matching necklace.
> 
> View attachment 2263517
> 
> 
> View attachment 2263518
> 
> 
> View attachment 2263519
> 
> 
> View attachment 2263521
> 
> 
> View attachment 2263522


This is a beautiful stack. Enjoy


----------



## stmary

Caz71 said:


> Gorgy. Been looking at the LOVE alot. Would take me years to save up for one.



Thank you Caz. Hope you have started saving up for this .  Little by little you will get there.


----------



## Jujuma

Hamanana said:


> I love to go OTT with my stacks lol



Love the boldness. So great!


----------



## Jujuma

Of all my watches this is my fav to stack lately! All cuz of a $15 J Crew band!


----------



## Firstfullsteps

My pink & red themed pandora + 2 return to tiffanys


----------



## Hamanana

kiwishopper said:


> Whoa just whoa! I love all of the stacks!!! So colourful and chic!



Thanks soo much xx


----------



## Hamanana

darkangel07760 said:


> Favorite stack is the last pic on the bottom!



Thanks!! Me too!!


----------



## Candice0985

today:
I love this bracelet stack, it's my favorite right now!


my 2 tiffany dbty
0.08 and 0.42 both YG


----------



## Defyng_Gravee_T

bex285 said:


> Love this combo, the clic clac is a lovely colour


Thanks, bex285!


----------



## Stansy

Candice0985 said:


> today:
> I love this bracelet stack, it's my favorite right now!
> View attachment 2271190
> 
> my 2 tiffany dbty
> 0.08 and 0.42 both YG
> View attachment 2271197



I love it! Absolutely beautiful - I am currently contemplating another dbty myself, the design is fab.


----------



## Threshold

Candice0985 said:


> today:
> I love this bracelet stack, it's my favorite right now!
> View attachment 2271190
> 
> my 2 tiffany dbty
> 0.08 and 0.42 both YG
> View attachment 2271197



_Nothing _like diamonds and rich buttery high-karat yellow gold.


----------



## mishybelle

Today's to celebrate my first H purchase! Tiffany 8mm ball bracelet with RTT heart tag, Vita Fede silver mini Titan, Hermes balcons du Guadalquivir narrow enamel bangle and David Yurman 5mm diamond buckle. Thanks for letting me share the excitement!!


----------



## bags and bijoux

First time posting a picture in this thread.

My ring stack was a custom made design from a jeweller based in Orkney.

The rings are lapis lazuli, moonstone and a simple beaded ring.


----------



## mlag724

mishybelle said:


> Today's to celebrate my first H purchase! Tiffany 8mm ball bracelet with RTT heart tag, Vita Fede silver mini Titan, Hermes balcons du Guadalquivir narrow enamel bangle and David Yurman 5mm diamond buckle. Thanks for letting me share the excitement!!
> View attachment 2272202



Gorgeous. Congrats and your amazing stack.


----------



## Caz71

Candice0985 said:


> today:
> I love this bracelet stack, it's my favorite right now!
> View attachment 2271190
> 
> my 2 tiffany dbty
> 0.08 and 0.42 both YG
> View attachment 2271197



Perfect stacks. Candice does the Blue nile bar bracelet come with jump rings. Would be a pain to get a jeweller to shorten it!! I want the bar!!!


----------



## Caz71

stmary said:


> Thank you Caz. Hope you have started saving up for this .  Little by little you will get there.



Im too impatient lol!!


----------



## Candice0985

Caz71 said:


> Perfect stacks. Candice does the Blue nile bar bracelet come with jump rings. Would be a pain to get a jeweller to shorten it!! I want the bar!!!



yes it does! it has 3 jump rings to wear it at either 5 " 6" or 7"


----------



## omniavincitamor

This evenings stacks

Left wrist  LOVE & Perlee
Right wrist  Vintage Alhambra 5 motifs, Infinity, Peretti teardrop & SLDC

http://s1335.photobucket.com/user/o...pse049524a.jpg.html?sort=3&o=0&postlogin=true


----------



## Candice0985

omniavincitamor said:


> This evenings stacks
> 
> Left wrist  LOVE & Perlee
> Right wrist  Vintage Alhambra 5 motifs, Infinity, Peretti teardrop & SLDC
> 
> http://s1335.photobucket.com/user/o...pse049524a.jpg.html?sort=3&o=0&postlogin=true



gorgeous!!! the VCA 5 motif with the infinity, dbty and teardrop work surprisingly well together! you stack so originally and it's gorgeous 

so you decided on the onyx!?


----------



## Caz71

Candice0985 said:


> yes it does! it has 3 jump rings to wear it at either 5 " 6" or 7"



Cool. Ta


----------



## LVoeletters

Caz71 said:


> Im too impatient lol!!



It's always worth the wait we promise, none of my jewelry pieces compare to my bigger pieces. If I could I would trade all my Tiffany silver in for one nice purchase!


----------



## Onebagtoomany

stmary said:


> Thank you Caz. Hope you have started saving up for this .  Little by little you will get there.


 
+1

Caz - what I found really helped me save for my cuff was to put money I made from selling things online on sites like Ebay, Preloved etc straight into my Love fund - be it £10, £100 or whatever.  It really adds up over time.  Also, have regular clear-outs of things you don't wear/use anymore like jewellery, bags, clothes etc.


----------



## aw0516

LVoeletters said:


> Stacked two temperamentally shaped rings together, good quality diamonds though


I love your solitaire diamond band. May I ask where its from?


----------



## Caz71

Onebagtoomany said:


> +1
> 
> Caz - what I found really helped me save for my cuff was to put money I made from selling things online on sites like Ebay, Preloved etc straight into my Love fund - be it £10, £100 or whatever.  It really adds up over time.  Also, have regular clear-outs of things you don't wear/use anymore like jewellery, bags, clothes etc.



Yeah I dont have much valuables. Label clothing handbags. Id maybe sell the silver Tiffanys.


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Caz71 said:


> Yeah I dont have much valuables. Label clothing handbags. Id maybe sell the silver Tiffanys.


 
Even things like old dvds, books, clothes (not necessarily designer), toys, electronics etc sell well on some second-hand sites.  My DH loves car boot sales and just from selling old junk (in some cases literally junk!) we can make anything between £50 and £120 in one morning.  You would be amazed at what people buy! Maybe also get relatives/friends to give you cash gifts instead of presents for special occasions if they know that you are saving for something special.


----------



## Caz71

Onebagtoomany said:


> Even things like old dvds, books, clothes (not necessarily designer), toys, electronics etc sell well on some second-hand sites.  My DH loves car boot sales and just from selling old junk (in some cases literally junk!) we can make anything between £50 and £120 in one morning.  You would be amazed at what people buy! Maybe also get relatives/friends to give you cash gifts instead of presents for special occasions if they know that you are saving for something special.



Ohh great ideas. Should have a garage sale!!


----------



## Samia

Today layering these


----------



## Candice0985

Stansy said:


> I love it! Absolutely beautiful - I am currently contemplating another dbty myself, the design is fab.


I know right? Tiffany's dbty is so well balanced...not too much bezel, chain is thick yet thin enough. just perfect 



Threshold said:


> _Nothing _like diamonds and rich buttery high-karat yellow gold.


I'm loving YG right now! love all your high karat gold pieces


----------



## Candice0985




----------



## bex285

Samia said:


> Today layering these



Would never think to stack that ring combo but it totally works!


----------



## Jujuma

Candice0985 said:


> today:
> I love this bracelet stack, it's my favorite right now!
> View attachment 2271190
> 
> my 2 tiffany dbty
> 0.08 and 0.42 both YG
> View attachment 2271197



Are your necklaces the same length? I have a Tiffany Sparkler I wanted to layer with a dbty among other things but it looked funny the same length. So first I went to 15 1/2 (from 16), still not right. Waiting to pick up 15", hope it's right. Is how you show yours how they lay when on? If so what are their lengths, if you don't mind me asking? Tiffany is doing it free of charge and I know we're only talking about a minuscule amount of silver but they didn't give me back the scrap, is that weird? My jewelry store gives everything back. Anyway love your stacks!


----------



## etk123

Candice0985 said:


> View attachment 2274977



LOVE this! The hot pink is so fresh and summery!


----------



## mishybelle

Samia said:


> Today layering these



Beautiful combo with your Tag! I especially like how you stacked your LOVE rings in different metals. Gorgeous!



bags and bijoux said:


> First time posting a picture in this thread.
> 
> My ring stack was a custom made design from a jeweller based in Orkney.
> 
> The rings are lapis lazuli, moonstone and a simple beaded ring.
> 
> View attachment 2272575
> 
> 
> View attachment 2272576
> 
> 
> View attachment 2272577



Really breathtaking. I literally gasped at the shade of blue. Such a special piece and you wear it so well!



mlag724 said:


> Gorgeous. Congrats and your amazing stack.



Thank you! Can't wait to share more stacking options!


----------



## Candice0985

Jujuma said:


> Are your necklaces the same length? I have a Tiffany Sparkler I wanted to layer with a dbty among other things but it looked funny the same length. So first I went to 15 1/2 (from 16), still not right. Waiting to pick up 15", hope it's right. Is how you show yours how they lay when on? If so what are their lengths, if you don't mind me asking? Tiffany is doing it free of charge and I know we're only talking about a minuscule amount of silver but they didn't give me back the scrap, is that weird? My jewelry store gives everything back. Anyway love your stacks!



both of my dbty necklaces are 18 inches. when worn they sit like one necklace with the larger diamond and small diamond sitting together or slightly apart. it makes the YG chain(s) look like one thicker chain 

the sparkler is larger so i'm not sure what the best lengths are for layering them!


----------



## Candice0985

etk123 said:


> LOVE this! The hot pink is so fresh and summery!



thanks!! I just changed it a few days ago from maroon


----------



## kiwishopper

mishybelle said:


> Today's to celebrate my first H purchase! Tiffany 8mm ball bracelet with RTT heart tag, Vita Fede silver mini Titan, Hermes balcons du Guadalquivir narrow enamel bangle and David Yurman 5mm diamond buckle. Thanks for letting me share the excitement!!
> View attachment 2272202



I really love your stack of silver! The Vita Fede cuffs have been on my wish list sigh they are so pretty but so expensive


----------



## bags and bijoux

mishybelle said:


> Really breathtaking. I literally gasped at the shade of blue. Such a special piece and you wear it so well!



Thank you! It's definitely now my favourite ring set. The only time I can't wear it is when I wear my amethyst pendant.


----------



## Jujuma

Candice0985 said:


> both of my dbty necklaces are 18 inches. when worn they sit like one necklace with the larger diamond and small diamond sitting together or slightly apart. it makes the YG chain(s) look like one thicker chain
> 
> the sparkler is larger so i'm not sure what the best lengths are for layering them!



The Sparkler's are 16" but they are so fat (only word I can think of) they look funny next to or on top of something else. I have 3 dbty I layer all the same length and sometimes with a diamond halo pendant and none of that bothers me. The Sparkler does though and I want to be able to layer it. Maybe shorter will be better. I'm trying to get it to sit in the hallow of my throat. Thanks for info.


----------



## ulla

foxgal said:


> I've never done any necklace stacking but thought this was a fun casual look for a Saturday at the beach. None of its designer...just a Fossil charm, a glass charm from Etsy shaped like a husky (in honor of our former pet), and my DH's St Christopher medallion from childhood.
> 
> View attachment 2255803



Your stack inspired me to buy St Christopher medallion.


----------



## foxgal

mishybelle said:


> Today's to celebrate my first H purchase! Tiffany 8mm ball bracelet with RTT heart tag, Vita Fede silver mini Titan, Hermes balcons du Guadalquivir narrow enamel bangle and David Yurman 5mm diamond buckle. Thanks for letting me share the excitement!!
> View attachment 2272202


 
Wow, that looks amazing! Love the Vita Fede, and never have really been into H enamels, but yours looks awesome with the stack!!!


----------



## Jinsun

mishybelle said:


> Today's to celebrate my first H purchase! Tiffany 8mm ball bracelet with RTT heart tag, Vita Fede silver mini Titan, Hermes balcons du Guadalquivir narrow enamel bangle and David Yurman 5mm diamond buckle. Thanks for letting me share the excitement!!
> View attachment 2272202



Great stack. How long have u had the vita fede and how has it been holding up?  I really want one


----------



## Samia

mishybelle said:


> Beautiful combo with your Tag! I especially like how you stacked your LOVE rings in different metals. Gorgeous!:


Thanks &#128522;


----------



## mishybelle

kiwishopper said:


> I really love your stack of silver! The Vita Fede cuffs have been on my wish list sigh they are so pretty but so expensive





foxgal said:


> Wow, that looks amazing! Love the Vita Fede, and never have really been into H enamels, but yours looks awesome with the stack!!!





Jinsun said:


> Great stack. How long have u had the vita fede and how has it been holding up?  I really want one



Thank you, kiwishopper, foxgal and Jinsun! I love Vita Fede!! I was hesitant to drop so much for something so simple, but it was well worth it. The quality is really quite superb. Easy to get on and off (unlike DY). Hasn't lost its shine, no tarnish, and scratches are barely noticeable. It has held up really well for the past 4 months and I wear it constantly and bang it around. I really like the mini size on my thin wrists. BTW, I wear a size small in the mini Titan. Most places sell the Medium and pass it off as One Size Fits All.

FYI, ColorVanilla.com sells Vita Fede and offers 15% off for new customers and free shipping over $80. I got my gold mini Omega from there and love it!


----------



## kiwishopper

mishybelle said:


> Thank you, kiwishopper, foxgal and Jinsun! I love Vita Fede!! I was hesitant to drop so much for something so simple, but it was well worth it. The quality is really quite superb. Easy to get on and off (unlike DY). Hasn't lost its shine, no tarnish, and scratches are barely noticeable. It has held up really well for the past 4 months and I wear it constantly and bang it around. I really like the mini size on my thin wrists. BTW, I wear a size small in the mini Titan. Most places sell the Medium and pass it off as One Size Fits All.
> 
> FYI, ColorVanilla.com sells Vita Fede and offers 15% off for new customers and free shipping over $80. I got my gold mini Omega from there and love it!



Thanks so much!! I am keeping this site on my favourite and maybe save up for it  I appreciate your informative response!!


----------



## Hamanana

Jujuma said:


> Love the boldness. So great!



thank u


----------



## foxgal

mishybelle said:


> Thank you, kiwishopper, foxgal and Jinsun! I love Vita Fede!! I was hesitant to drop so much for something so simple, but it was well worth it. The quality is really quite superb. Easy to get on and off (unlike DY). Hasn't lost its shine, no tarnish, and scratches are barely noticeable. It has held up really well for the past 4 months and I wear it constantly and bang it around. I really like the mini size on my thin wrists. BTW, I wear a size small in the mini Titan. Most places sell the Medium and pass it off as One Size Fits All.
> 
> FYI, ColorVanilla.com sells Vita Fede and offers 15% off for new customers and free shipping over $80. I got my gold mini Omega from there and love it!


 
Wow, thanks for the tip! I've never heard of colorvanilla and they have a great selection!!! Uh oh... I've already spent my xmas gift $$ on new shoes!


----------



## Candice0985

opinions needed...what do you think of these two necklaces layered together? my dbty is YG and my bow is platinum....


----------



## Caz71

Candice0985 said:


> opinions needed...what do you think of these two necklaces layered together? my dbty is YG and my bow is platinum....
> View attachment 2279549
> 
> 
> View attachment 2279550



Hot!


----------



## einseine

Candice0985 said:


> opinions needed...what do you think of these two necklaces layered together? my dbty is YG and my bow is platinum....
> View attachment 2279549
> 
> 
> View attachment 2279550


 
I think it's perfect, especially imagining you are wearing dainty bracelets in mixed colours in the smae style.


----------



## xblackxstarx

My bracelet layering http://instagram.com/xblackxstarx my Instagram 
Easier for me than uploading here 
I'm always posting here but never sharing my photos so I just started Instagram thanks to another member here  hope you love my jewelry as much as I do
Yes I know my photos suck x


----------



## Firstfullsteps

Candice0985 said:


> opinions needed...what do you think of these two necklaces layered together? my dbty is YG and my bow is platinum....
> View attachment 2279549
> 
> 
> View attachment 2279550



Sweet! But I personally prefer layering with similar colour tone (eg. Ss/platinum/white gold and gold/yg/rg)


----------



## xblackxstarx

love this i need both the trinity and sweet 



Candice0985 said:


> View attachment 2274977


----------



## Candice0985

Caz71 said:


> Hot!





einseine said:


> I think it's perfect, especially imagining you are wearing dainty bracelets in mixed colours in the smae style.





Firstfullsteps said:


> Sweet! But I personally prefer layering with similar colour tone (eg. Ss/platinum/white gold and gold/yg/rg)





xblackxstarx said:


> love this i need both the trinity and sweet



thanks Ladies for your honest opinions  I decided to wear these necklaces with just one VCA sweet bracelet and a 2ct tennis bracelet  so my neck and wrist both have 1 YG and 1 WG


----------



## Candice0985

xblackxstarx said:


> My bracelet layering http://instagram.com/xblackxstarx my Instagram
> Easier for me than uploading here
> I'm always posting here but never sharing my photos so I just started Instagram thanks to another member here  hope you love my jewelry as much as I do
> Yes I know my photos suck x



love your bracelets!


----------



## xblackxstarx

Aww  thank you so much x



Candice0985 said:


> love your bracelets!


----------



## Jen4




----------



## omniavincitamor

Candice0985 said:


> gorgeous!!! the VCA 5 motif with the infinity, dbty and teardrop work surprisingly well together! you stack so originally and it's gorgeous
> 
> so you decided on the onyx!?



Thank you so much Candice0985
The onyx bracelet was a gift.


----------



## brae

mishybelle said:


> Today's to celebrate my first H purchase! Tiffany 8mm ball bracelet with RTT heart tag, Vita Fede silver mini Titan, Hermes balcons du Guadalquivir narrow enamel bangle and David Yurman 5mm diamond buckle. Thanks for letting me share the excitement!!
> View attachment 2272202



This is an awesome stack.  Love it.


----------



## Jinsun

My yurman stack


----------



## Zeemo1922

Tiff & Burberry


----------



## Jujuma

Candice0985 said:


> opinions needed...what do you think of these two necklaces layered together? my dbty is YG and my bow is platinum....
> View attachment 2279549
> 
> 
> View attachment 2279550



They look great together. I love mixing metals and I like the 2 lengths. Very nice.


----------



## faintlymacabre

Totally washed out pic, but you get the idea.  The Tiffany heart is Rubedo and the Cartier Love is rose gold, with a black/silver H Rivale.


----------



## UKUSLady




----------



## Jujuma

UKUSLady said:


> View attachment 2285813



Beautiful rings. I also love your nail polish color!


----------



## UKUSLady

Jujuma said:


> Beautiful rings. I also love your nail polish color!


Thank you, shame about the hands.  I'm 51, not 81.


----------



## Zophie

mad_for_chanel said:


> View attachment 2263597
> 
> 
> Started my day with this



Love it!


----------



## chicagocat

"Wedding cake" stack (two anniversary bands plus engagement ring re-set with diamonds from my original wedding band that didn't fit after having kids and after age 35) and catch of VCA lucky bracelet


----------



## Caz71

New blue chord and bangle


----------



## floridasun8

Posted this in the Pandora thread too but I know many dont check there. Only the 2nd time I've worn my new Pandora stack so far and I love it so just wanted to share. 

I wear a Yurman diamond ring on my other hand which most know that he also uses the twisted rope design so it goes so well together.


----------



## UKUSLady

floridasun8 said:


> Posted this in the Pandora thread too but I know many dont check there. Only the 2nd time I've worn my new Pandora stack so far and I love it so just wanted to share.
> 
> I wear a Yurman diamond ring on my other hand which most know that he also uses the twisted rope design so it goes so well together.
> 
> 
> View attachment 2286758


We have excellent taste:  I have the same rings and I stack mine exactly like yours.


----------



## floridasun8

UKUSLady said:


> We have excellent taste:  I have the same rings and I stack mine exactly like yours.


----------



## stmary

Layering my DBTY today


----------



## BreadnGem

stmary said:


> Layering my DBTY today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2287787



What size is the dbty? Is it Tiffany? Looks huge on u


----------



## Defyng_Gravee_T

TGIF! Here's today's stack. &#128516;


----------



## stmary

BreadnGem said:


> What size is the dbty? Is it Tiffany? Looks huge on u



Hi Bread Gem, It's only 0.08 and yes it's from Tiffany. I think it's the flash that makes it shine and therefore look 'bigger' than it is


----------



## mkpurselover

Does stacking line bracelets count?  Thought I'd throw in my daily 'stack'.  Amethyst, London blue topaz, iolite, tanzanite, & rhodolite. Love them


----------



## yoyosaidfeia

Wear 24/7

Sorry for the blurred photo, my left hand is not very steady. 



David Yurman cuff (small or kids, don't remember)
Tiffany diamond oval bangle
Cartier Love yellow gold (very scratched up, have been wearing it for about 4 years)


----------



## frzsri

yoyosaidfeia said:


> Wear 24/7
> 
> Sorry for the blurred photo, my left hand is not very steady.
> 
> 
> 
> David Yurman cuff (small or kids, don't remember)
> Tiffany diamond oval bangle
> Cartier Love yellow gold (very scratched up, have been wearing it for about 4 years)



Ooohh the bangle is just gorgeous!


----------



## frzsri

Right hand stack of the day:


----------



## Threshold

frzsri said:


> Right hand stack of the day:



ooooOOOOOoooo...  VERY nice!


----------



## frzsri

^^ Thank you! Tomorrow may see a change as I got a package today...


----------



## PurpleLo

frzsri said:


> ^^ Thank you! Tomorrow may see a change as I got a package today...


Change is great! Show us what u got!


----------



## Lara1982

my new cute little ring stack


----------



## frzsri

PurpleLo said:


> Change is great! Show us what u got!



Not a great picture of the layers of bracelets but my 2 new purchases can be seen


----------



## bucha

Today, I am wearing a silver, gold and diamond ring I bought from an artisan, my favorite David Yurman Wheaton ring with diamond pavé, another diamond ring I found on Etsy and a DY bracelet.




Edit: Sorry, it's not layering or stacking. I posted in the wrong thread!


----------



## alice87

Bucha, who is the designer of your thumb ring? It is very cute!


----------



## bucha

alice87 said:


> Bucha, who is the designer of your thumb ring? It is very cute!



Thanks Alice! It is from Yutal Jewelry. You can find it on their Etsy store: http://www.etsy.com/ca/shop/yutal


----------



## PurpleLo

frzsri said:


> Not a great picture of the layers of bracelets but my 2 new purchases can be seen


They look lovely. Very striking on.


----------



## PurpleLo

Lara1982 said:


> my new cute little ring stack


I love the rings and the romantic feel of this photo.


----------



## LVoeletters

Trying to enjoy the simplicity of my love bangle so I attempted this on my right hand... Worried since the bangles are 24kt that its going to warp... Might melt them into a nice cuff instead.


----------



## cherrycookies

LVoeletters said:


> View attachment 2307211
> 
> Trying to enjoy the simplicity of my love bangle so I attempted this on my right hand... Worried since the bangles are 24kt that its going to warp... Might melt them into a nice cuff instead.



Great combo! Can I ask where you got your evil eye bracelet? It's gorgeous!


----------



## Jujuma

mymeimei02 said:


> My stack today lately I have been into delicate gold pieces.



I was looking thru some things I missed and your stack caught my eye. Love it. I'm looking for a few more delicate pieces. Is your bracelet with the charm Dodo? Love their pieces, prices not so much. But might have to break down their just so perfect! Again, great stack!


----------



## charliefarlie

LVoeletters said:


> View attachment 2307211
> 
> Trying to enjoy the simplicity of my love bangle so I attempted this on my right hand... Worried since the bangles are 24kt that its going to warp... Might melt them into a nice cuff instead.



This is such a beautiful, simple combo


----------



## bucha

My stack today: Tiffany beads, antique style diamond bracelet and my vintage Rolex.


----------



## LVoeletters

Don't know how I feel about this combo in case the cuff is competing with my love since it is thicker and "heavier" than the love. Hermes bracelet isn't mine... Yet &#128520;&#128520;&#128520;


----------



## alice87

bucha said:


> Thanks Alice! It is from Yutal Jewelry. You can find it on their Etsy store: http://www.etsy.com/ca/shop/yutal



Thank you!


----------



## bougainvillier

My stack today! I normally just wear my solitaire with the wedding band - a 9 stone princess cut diamond rosé gold ring. I stack them today with my Hermes CDC rose gold ring. So fun! Thank to for letting me share.


----------



## cherrycookies

bougainvillier said:


> My stack today! I normally just wear my solitaire with the wedding band - a 9 stone princess cut diamond rosé gold ring. I stack them today with my Hermes CDC rose gold ring. So fun! Thank to for letting me share.
> 
> View attachment 2308028



Hi! Where did you get your evil eye bracelet? It's gorgeous! Love your rings combo too


----------



## mrs moulds

Wearing 2 Tiffany 1837 small & large bangles along with a  vintage Cartier Tank watch with diamonds


----------



## etk123

mrs moulds said:


> Wearing 2 Tiffany 1837 small & large bangles along with a  vintage Cartier Tank watch with diamonds



Mrs moulds that Tank is GORGEOUS!!


----------



## LVoeletters

Aartifact jewelry bracelets and my usual on the rest of me lol


----------



## LVoeletters

mrs moulds said:


> Wearing 2 Tiffany 1837 small & large bangles along with a  vintage Cartier Tank watch with diamonds



Your watch is stunning!!


----------



## BreadnGem

mrs moulds said:


> Wearing 2 Tiffany 1837 small & large bangles along with a  vintage Cartier Tank watch with diamonds



Gorgeous watch!!


----------



## Kdisaster

Gold and emerald green stack.... The infinity cuff link is from Coach....


----------



## LVoeletters

More bead fun.


----------



## PurpleLo

Mixing metals recently


----------



## mrs moulds

BreadnGem said:


> Gorgeous watch!!


----------



## mrs moulds

BreadnGem said:


> Gorgeous watch!!



Thank you so much!


----------



## mrs moulds

LVoeletters said:


> Your watch is stunning!!



Thank you


----------



## mrs moulds

etk123 said:


> Mrs moulds that Tank is GORGEOUS!!



Thank you


----------



## Kdisaster

PurpleLo said:


> Mixing metals recently



Love the look!!


----------



## Kdisaster

LVoeletters said:


> View attachment 2309937
> 
> More bead fun.



This is gorgeous!!!


----------



## darkangel07760

mrs moulds said:


> Wearing 2 Tiffany 1837 small & large bangles along with a  vintage Cartier Tank watch with diamonds


 
Love this!!!  I need both bangles


----------



## Minteva

ladies, i need ur opinion here...does it look funny how i stack these rings on my thumb. i m not a ring person, but i dont wanna let these go to waste, so finding new ways to wear them. the bloody pandora ring at the bottom is so large, it only fits on my thumb, still it spins around a bit, i need to wear a smaller ring to stop it fr coming off.


----------



## TrinketTattle

Minteva said:


> ladies, i need ur opinion here...does it look funny how i stack these rings on my thumb. i m not a ring person, but i dont wanna let these go to waste, so finding new ways to wear them. the bloody pandora ring at the bottom is so large, it only fits on my thumb, still it spins around a bit, i need to wear a smaller ring to stop it fr coming off.



I think it looks good! It's something different, I like it


----------



## Minteva

thanks for the feedback. i ll wear this to work tmr, hopefully ppl wont laught at me.


----------



## LVoeletters

Minteva said:


> ladies, i need ur opinion here...does it look funny how i stack these rings on my thumb. i m not a ring person, but i dont wanna let these go to waste, so finding new ways to wear them. the bloody pandora ring at the bottom is so large, it only fits on my thumb, still it spins around a bit, i need to wear a smaller ring to stop it fr coming off.



It's a little odd to me, why don't you get a small ring even silver and wear it as a cap to hold the stack from falling off a different finger?


----------



## Minteva

i tried this before but it doesnt work, since the pandora ring is way too big on my other fingers. so bummed out.


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

Minteva said:


> i tried this before but it doesnt work, since the pandora ring is way too big on my other fingers. so bummed out.



Why don't you just have it sized? On another note I love the diamond band at the top, is it an eternity band?


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

I just purchased these to stack with my solitaire... I can't wait!!!


----------



## Minteva

yes, that one is an eternity band, but the diamonds only go half way. its made by my parents jeweller. the quality of the meelees r surprisrly great...though i dunno the specs. enjoy urs.


----------



## Threshold

NLVOEWITHLV said:


> Why don't you just have it sized? On another note I love the diamond band at the top, is it an eternity band?



My thoughts, exactly,


----------



## Jinsun

just wanted to share that revolveclothing has a 25%promo codeswfall25.  vita frede mini titan bracelet was discuss a few pages ago.  I just ordered one!


----------



## bougainvillier

cherrycookies said:


> Hi! Where did you get your evil eye bracelet? It's gorgeous! Love your rings combo too



Thank you. I got it from my local jeweler.


----------



## allure244

Jinsun said:


> just wanted to share that revolveclothing has a 25%promo codeswfall25.  vita frede mini titan bracelet was discuss a few pages ago.  I just ordered one!



Thanks for the tip! I just ordered 3 bracelets. Figured why not as its free shipping and free returns.


----------



## Jinsun

allure244 said:


> Thanks for the tip! I just ordered 3 bracelets. Figured why not as its free shipping and free returns.



Yay!  Didnt realize I messed up the promo code. I want to order more but I've been spending too much lately and I usually don't spend this much on fashion jewelry.  Can't wait to see pics of your new bracelets

Code if anyone is interested is pswfall25


----------



## Candice0985




----------



## pre10d

candice0985 said:


> View attachment 2314703



&#128525;&#128525;


----------



## einseine

My new carnelian + onyx combo!


----------



## mrs moulds

Stack today: 
Tiffany's large bead bracelet w/ small heart.
Porcelain and diamond Ann Klein watch.
White gold pink toumaline and diamond tennis bracelet.


----------



## LVoeletters




----------



## allure244

My new Vita Fede bracelets stacked with Michael Kors and CC Skye bracelets.


----------



## KristyDarling

allure244 said:


> My new Vita Fede bracelets stacked with Michael Kors and CC Skye bracelets.



Excellent stacking technique!!   I have 11 Vita Fede bracelets and I'm super sad that the crystals are falling out of my Mini Titans.  For the supposed quality (and price!), those crystals sure didn't last long. I wore them almost daily for about 5 months stacked with other VF or Eddie Borgo bracelets and they banged together a lot.  I guess I shouldn't be surprised that I've lost crystals.   Sigh. But I do love her designs so from now on, I'll only allow myself the metal-only versions of her pieces!


----------



## Jinsun

KristyDarling said:


> Excellent stacking technique!!   I have 11 Vita Fede bracelets and I'm super sad that the crystals are falling out of my Mini Titans.  For the supposed quality (and price!), those crystals sure didn't last long. I wore them almost daily for about 5 months stacked with other VF or Eddie Borgo bracelets and they banged together a lot.  I guess I shouldn't be surprised that I've lost crystals.   Sigh. But I do love her designs so from now on, I'll only allow myself the metal-only versions of her pieces!




Other than the crystals falling out, how does the vita fede hold up?  Does it tarnish?  Show scratches well?

I just received mine today in size S. can anyone comment on how it fits me?  I purchased from revolve clothing with a 20% promo but I'm thinking maybe I should've purchased a M. It's not super tight.  And revolve is now sold out in RG and the Person I talked to does not show it being reordered


----------



## KristyDarling

Jinsun said:


> Other than the crystals falling out, how does the vita fede hold up?  Does it tarnish?  Show scratches well?
> 
> I just received mine today in size S. can anyone comment on how it fits me?  I purchased from revolve clothing with a 20% promo but I'm thinking maybe I should've purchased a M. It's not super tight.  And revolve is now sold out in RG and the Person I talked to does not show it being reordered
> View attachment 2319846
> View attachment 2319847



I think it fits you beautifully! If you want to stack other bracelets with it, they can go behind it so that your VF stays front and center!   And yes, VF bracelets definitely get scratched up *IF* you wear them stacked. Mine are covered in scratches, especially near the spikes, but I don't mind it because I like the slightly weathered look.  If you wear them one at a time, they shouldn't get scratched much at all. I've had my bracelets for about 6 months and they have not tarnished at all.  I have a feeling they probably won't for a long time, if ever.  

My personal takeaway about VF bracelets is that pieces with crystals should NOT be worn as everyday jewelry because the crystals absolutely WILL start to fall out. They're for dress-up only. Going forward, I will only buy VF non-crystal pieces because I don't like having to baby my jewelry.


----------



## Jinsun

KristyDarling said:


> I think it fits you beautifully! If you want to stack other bracelets with it, they can go behind it so that your VF stays front and center!   And yes, VF bracelets definitely get scratched up *IF* you wear them stacked. Mine are covered in scratches, especially near the spikes, but I don't mind it because I like the slightly weathered look.  If you wear them one at a time, they shouldn't get scratched much at all. I've had my bracelets for about 6 months and they have not tarnished at all.  I have a feeling they probably won't for a long time, if ever.
> 
> My personal takeaway about VF bracelets is that pieces with crystals should NOT be worn as everyday jewelry because the crystals absolutely WILL start to fall out. They're for dress-up only. Going forward, I will only buy VF non-crystal pieces because I don't like having to baby my jewelry.



Thanks for the feedback. I tried calling shopbopo to see if they will price match but was told only if the promo code is advertised on the other's website. 

Maybe if you contact VF they will replace the missing crystals for free or replace it for you?  After all they are a fairly new company/designer.

If you don't mind, can u post a stacking pic?  Wanna see what daily worn 6 mos bracelets looks like. Just never spent this much on fashion jewelry. Thanks!


----------



## Caz71

New dbty and fossil bangle


----------



## Caz71

Try again..


----------



## Caz71

Aquamarine cbty


----------



## Kimseric

Tory and balenciaga.


----------



## lolaswann

Candice0985 said:


> View attachment 2314703



Lovely set!  The trinity ring and the diamond bar bracelets are on my wishlist ^_^


----------



## Candice0985

lolaswann said:


> Lovely set!  The trinity ring and the diamond bar bracelets are on my wishlist ^_^



thanks! the 3 bracelets minus the black diamond disc are my go to right now, I highly recommend the diamond bar and the trinity bracelet


----------



## Skonings

This is how I usually stack bracelets! I usually stick with 3-4!


----------



## slowlikehoney

My daily stack, lately.


----------



## misspapyrus

allure244 said:


> My new Vita Fede bracelets stacked with Michael Kors and CC Skye bracelets.



That looks great!!! Very good styles.


----------



## Girlnyc76




----------



## Candice0985

I put my love back on  what do you think? too much with my other bracelets?


----------



## bex285

Candice0985 said:


> I put my love back on  what do you think? too much with my other bracelets?
> View attachment 2324130



Not at all, lovely combo


----------



## LVoeletters

Kdisaster said:


> This is gorgeous!!!



thanks!


----------



## BreadnGem

Candice0985 said:


> I put my love back on  what do you think? too much with my other bracelets?
> View attachment 2324130



Never too much ! Beautiful n luxe stack!


----------



## LVoeletters

Candice0985 said:


> I put my love back on  what do you think? too much with my other bracelets?
> View attachment 2324130



Perfection!


----------



## pre10d

Candice0985 said:


> I put my love back on  what do you think? too much with my other bracelets?
> View attachment 2324130



Not at all! I love the way this looks.


----------



## Junkenpo

Such a pretty stack! Very nicely balanced!


----------



## PurpleLo

Candice0985 said:


> I put my love back on  what do you think? too much with my other bracelets?
> View attachment 2324130


I love it. Does the love stay separate when your arm hangs down or does it roll over the others, iykwim?


----------



## Candice0985

BreadnGem said:


> Never too much ! Beautiful n luxe stack!





LVoeletters said:


> Perfection!





pre10d said:


> Not at all! I love the way this looks.





Junkenpo said:


> Such a pretty stack! Very nicely balanced!





PurpleLo said:


> I love it. Does the love stay separate when your arm hangs down or does it roll over the others, iykwim?


thanks Ladies!

it stays separate most of the time if I push it up my arm but occasionally it'll hang down with the rest of the bracelets but it doesn't hang as low as the chain bracelets


----------



## fashionsabia

ishopcandy.com/v/vspfiles/photos/ISC027-2T.jpg



from ishopcandy


----------



## ShoooSh

1st pic is my mom's wedding Omega watch(1983) along with BVL 3 elements bracelet
2nd pic is  BVL 3 elements bracelet along with my steel Rolex
3rd my YG&WG 4 diamonds cartier love with the same watch in the previous pic

will post more & better pix hopefully soon


----------



## skyqueen

Girlnyc76 said:


> View attachment 2323107



Love the snake bracelet!!!


----------



## Lisa2007

I really have a thing for platinum, white gold and diamonds...but I am fairly new to this stacking thing...so I am not sure if I will stop with this combination....


----------



## Caz71

Dbty with mother of pearl butterflies. Rose gold


----------



## BreadnGem

Caz71 said:


> Dbty with mother of pearl butterflies. Rose gold



Love the rg butterfly bracelet. So pretty!


----------



## LVoeletters

Caz71 said:


> Dbty with mother of pearl butterflies. Rose gold



I like the butterfly bracelet!


----------



## katieny

I did some work restringing on my vintage 80's necklaces. I made them into bracelets and added my James Avery butterfly from years ago.


----------



## slowlikehoney

katieny said:


> I did some work restringing on my vintage 80's necklaces. I made them into bracelets and added my James Avery butterfly from years ago.



Great job! 
I've been meaning to try this myself.


----------



## omniavincitamor

My sweetheart got me the Love ring, I love it!
Wearing it stacked today.

http://s1335.photobucket.com/user/o...-d5140c44bba4_zps0e892c76.jpg.html?sort=3&o=0


----------



## BarbAga

omniavincitamor said:


> My sweetheart got me the Love ring, I love it!
> Wearing it stacked today.
> 
> http://s1335.photobucket.com/user/o...-d5140c44bba4_zps0e892c76.jpg.html?sort=3&o=0



love this stack,  nice sweetheart!


----------



## Kitsunegrl

Sorry for the scary skin...the color stones are tanzanites


----------



## twin-fun

Kitsunegrl said:


> Sorry for the scary skin...the color stones are tanzanites



Those are lovely!


----------



## beachy10

My stack for today. Just added the Hermes CDC to my collection.


----------



## Caz71

beachy10 said:


> My stack for today. Just added the Hermes CDC to my collection.



Beauty!


----------



## bougainvillier

beachy10 said:


> My stack for today. Just added the Hermes CDC to my collection.



Wow nice! Everything looks so shiny new!!! Gorgy


----------



## karo

beachy10 said:


> My stack for today. Just added the Hermes CDC to my collection.



Stunning stack!!!!


----------



## evietiger

My small stack today


----------



## charleston-mom

beachy10 said:


> My stack for today. Just added the Hermes CDC to my collection.



YOU WIN!!!!!!!!!!   OMG - This is my favorite!


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

Diamond bracelet with MK watch



I don't really like this one...



I love this one!!!



My usual


----------



## fashionsabia




----------



## omniavincitamor

BarbAga said:


> love this stack,  nice sweetheart!



Thanks so much


----------



## charleston-mom

My stack for today. The middle bracelet is a splurge I shouldn't have done today! Argh!!

It's funny. I get more comments on the vineyard vine bangle than any other including Hermes. Must be the whale. LOL!


----------



## bella601

evietiger said:


> My small stack today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2330802



Cute


----------



## Candice0985

charleston-mom said:


> My stack for today. The middle bracelet is solid gold and a splurge I shouldn't have done today! Argh!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2332187



gorgeous! I saw a lady in the airport the other day wearing jeans, ballet flats, blouse, cute tweed jacket and a gorgeous bracelet like this and I remember thinking she looked so chic and sophisticated! you'll get so much use out of a piece like this


----------



## needloub

fashionsabia said:


>


----------



## LovingDiamonds

charleston-mom said:


> My stack for today. The middle bracelet is a splurge I shouldn't have done today! Argh!!
> 
> It's funny. I get more comments on the vineyard vine bangle than any other including Hermes. Must be the whale. LOL!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2332187


Wow the wide gold middle bracelet is amazing! Reminds me slightly of the one Olivia Palermo always wears. This kind of bracelet gives every outfit that perfect touch of sophistication and chic. I can imagine it was a splurge - but a good one that you will have for a lifetime and never gets out of style!


----------



## Hessefan

charleston-mom said:


> My stack for today. The middle bracelet is a splurge I shouldn't have done today! Argh!!
> 
> It's funny. I get more comments on the vineyard vine bangle than any other including Hermes. Must be the whale. LOL!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2332187



I adore the middle one! May I ask what it is called and which designer it is?


----------



## thebatgirl

I love everyone's awesome stacks! This is my every day stack. The boyfriend says it's ridiculous. He's a hater


----------



## merekat703

My Alex & Ani bracelet stack.


----------



## charleston-mom

LovingDiamonds said:


> Wow the wide gold middle bracelet is amazing! Reminds me slightly of the one Olivia Palermo always wears. This kind of bracelet gives every outfit that perfect touch of sophistication and chic. I can imagine it was a splurge - but a good one that you will have for a lifetime and never gets out of style!



Thanks!!!  It is so heavy and feels like butter. I think as I get older, I'm paring down to less jewelry, but pieces that I love.  Wish I had done that when I was younger. I don't ever want to add up what I've spent on so many "great buys" that I really didn't love. Now I'd rather sell a lot of those and save for pieces that make my heart beat faster. LOL!


----------



## charleston-mom

It's got such a great clasp and its so fluid.  I was in Tiffany's today and it was so fun. They treated me like a person. Ha ha!  What was the most fun though was I got it for such a great price, so even though it was a splurge, it was one of those deals where for the rest of your life you just smile. My jeweler called me to tell me someone had just sold him a bracelet he knew I would love and he was holding it.  I traded a couple thin gold bangles that were pretty ordinary, added $600, and voila.  If he wasn't so kind, I could never have done it. It's so silly how fun an unexpected luxury can be, and just how wonderful longtime friends and Jewelers can be. I just am feeling really lucky and blessed.


----------



## charleston-mom

Hessefan said:


> I adore the middle one! May I ask what it is called and which designer it is?



I don't know. My jeweler had someone walk in off the street to sell it and called me right away. He's a friend. I imagine its an older estate piece because its over 45 grams. I wasn't sure I loved it when I saw it flat, but when he put it on my wrist and closed it, it was all over.


----------



## slowlikehoney

charleston-mom said:


> I don't know. My jeweler had someone walk in off the street to sell it and called me right away. He's a friend. I imagine its an older estate piece because its over 45 grams. I wasn't sure I loved it when I saw it flat, but when he put it on my wrist and closed it, it was all over.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2333127



I love stories like this. 
That bracelet is fabulous! Chic and eye-catching all at once. I would probably wear that with everything!


----------



## Junkenpo

thebatgirl said:


> I love everyone's awesome stacks! This is my every day stack. The boyfriend says it's ridiculous. He's a hater



love this stack! I like the juste, the rolly, and really like the Tiffany! What line is that? It looks so darkly shiny!


----------



## Hessefan

charleston-mom said:


> I don't know. My jeweler had someone walk in off the street to sell it and called me right away. He's a friend. I imagine its an older estate piece because its over 45 grams. I wasn't sure I loved it when I saw it flat, but when he put it on my wrist and closed it, it was all over.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2333127



Wow, lucky find! Enjoy!


----------



## stmary

My stack today. I found my Winnie the Pooh Limited Edition in WG yesterday. I got this when I was 16. Oh how my taste in jewellery has changed...


----------



## Junkenpo

That's adorable!

It makes me think of my BFF, who loved Pooh and especially Eeryore. She would have loved this! It looks like it would be sweet by itself  and looks great in your stack.


----------



## clydekiwi

Skonings said:


> View attachment 2322740
> 
> 
> This is how I usually stack bracelets! I usually stick with 3-4!



I like the spike looking one. What kind is it?


----------



## clydekiwi

My tiffany venetian link , blue turquoise from sundance catalog and a silver bracelet from the fair


----------



## dannii

Wearing my 10 year wedding anniversary gifts from my darling husband &#10084;


----------



## BreadnGem

stmary said:


> My stack today. I found my Winnie the Pooh Limited Edition in WG yesterday. I got this when I was 16. Oh how my taste in jewellery has changed...
> 
> View attachment 2334575



Love the Pooh! Sooo cute!!


----------



## clydekiwi

Changed the stack


----------



## Molly0

This has evolved on my wrist lately


----------



## Valerka

my stack today


----------



## Valerka

here are some older pix...


----------



## BreadnGem

Valerka said:


> here are some older pix...



Everything is gorgeous!!!!


----------



## BreadnGem

Molly0 said:


> This has evolved on my wrist lately



I really like the yg and wg bangles


----------



## karo

Valerka said:


> here are some older pix...



Love every single picese of your jewelry!


----------



## Molly0

BreadnGem said:


> I really like the yg and wg bangles



Thanks!  I've worn them 24/7 for years now.


----------



## Valerka

BreadnGem said:


> Everything is gorgeous!!!!





karo said:


> Love every single picese of your jewelry!



thank you, ladies!


----------



## XCCX




----------



## karo

xactreality said:


>


Love both your bracelets! What's the name of the first one? It looks gorgeous with your LOVE.


----------



## XCCX

karo said:


> Love both your bracelets! What's the name of the first one? It looks gorgeous with your LOVE.



Thank you!

Its called Chaplin by Gorjana. Its 18kt gold plated..


----------



## Monaliceke

xactreality said:


>


That is lovely, very nice with the love.


----------



## Caz71

Todays..


----------



## skyqueen

Valerka said:


> my stack today


 


Valerka said:


> here are some older pix...


 


BreadnGem said:


> Everything is gorgeous!!!!


YUP...gorgeous!


----------



## XCCX

Diamonds are girl's best friend


----------



## TechPrincess

xactreality said:


> Diamonds are girl's best friend



LOVE this!!


----------



## XCCX




----------



## dster1




----------



## BarbAga

Everyone is so inspirational,   thanks for posting pics.


----------



## karo

xactreality said:


>



Love your bracelets!


----------



## alice87

Little stack


----------



## XCCX

karo said:


> Love your bracelets!



Thanks!!!


----------



## EQJ83

From the other day


----------



## skyqueen

EQJ83 said:


> From the other day


Love the snake bangle...may I ask who makes it?


----------



## EQJ83

skyqueen said:


> Love the snake bangle...may I ask who makes it?



A local jeweller near where I live (Sydney, Australia)


----------



## willwrk4bags

Custom bezel pendant and Tiffany Floral Key!


----------



## Sprinkles&Bling

My stack at the moment,  my new Legers De Cartier pink sapphire & rose gold with Cartier charm on the end, VCA sweets in yellow gold with mother-of-pearl motifs and lastly my Rolex rose gold Daytona


----------



## Sprinkles&Bling

Oops forgot to attach photo!


----------



## bex285

Sprinkles&Bling said:


> Oops forgot to attach photo!
> 
> View attachment 2349992
> 
> 
> View attachment 2349993



Such a cute stack, so feminine and dainty


----------



## daisyw

Valerka said:


> here are some older pix...



Love everything! Stunning.


----------



## dizzy lizzy

Cartier YG Love + Montblanc Profile watch with alligator strap

T&C e-ring and wedding ring


----------



## NSB

EQJ83 said:


> From the other day


Are both of your love bracelets yellow gold? Have you had any problems with screws loosening from wearing together? I got my first love in YG 6 months ago & I really want another one to stack with it


----------



## Frenchie D.

charleston-mom said:


> It's got such a great clasp and its so fluid.  I was in Tiffany's today and it was so fun. They treated me like a person. Ha ha!  What was the most fun though was I got it for such a great price, so even though it was a splurge, it was one of those deals where for the rest of your life you just smile. My jeweler called me to tell me someone had just sold him a bracelet he knew I would love and he was holding it.  I traded a couple thin gold bangles that were pretty ordinary, added $600, and voila.  If he wasn't so kind, I could never have done it. It's so silly how fun an unexpected luxury can be, and just how wonderful longtime friends and Jewelers can be. I just am feeling really lucky and blessed.


 
Beautiful bracelet and a very cool story.


----------



## BPC

Finally, after more than a month, I got my Love necklace back from Cartier! 
Wore it for the first time layered with my pink gold Tiffany Atlas pendant.


----------



## Candice0985

BPC said:


> Finally, after more than a month, I got my Love necklace back from Cartier!
> Wore it for the first time layered with my pink gold Tiffany Atlas pendant.



yay you got it back! it looks awesome with the atlas necklace, they look like they were meant to be worn together!


----------



## BPC

Candice0985 said:


> yay you got it back! it looks awesome with the atlas necklace, they look like they were meant to be worn together!



Yes, finally got it back!! Nice thing is they didn't charge for the work. 

Thank you!! I like it with the Atlas as well. I don't usually layer but like the two circles together.


----------



## Junkenpo

BPC said:


> Yes, finally got it back!! Nice thing is they didn't charge for the work.
> 
> Thank you!! I like it with the Atlas as well. I don't usually layer but like the two circles together.



They really do look awesome together... complementary without being too matchy. I love it and now you've gone and tempted me...the money tree doesn't grow fast enough.


----------



## shoppermomof4

My fave simple stack


----------



## stmary

shoppermomof4 said:


> My fave simple stack



ooohhh love your J12!


----------



## Minteva

my new purchase fr blue nile... rg diamond bar bracelet with my rg bangle.


----------



## BPC

Junkenpo said:


> They really do look awesome together... complementary without being too matchy. I love it and now you've gone and tempted me...the money tree doesn't grow fast enough.



Thank you. I also like that it's not too matchy. 
I hear ya on the "money tree". Good thing I don't want anything else (for now).


----------



## fashionsabia




----------



## imlaughin247

OMG! I am in love with these stacks! I am so motivated to do some experimenting...


----------



## PurpleLo

Minteva said:


> my new purchase fr blue nile... rg diamond bar bracelet with my rg bangle.


Looks great. Does the bar bracelet have rings so that you can close it at different sizes, and if so, can u tell me what the smallest size is? I have a 6" wrist and hate taking things to the jeweler to be sized. Thanks!


----------



## Monaliceke

xactreality said:


> Diamonds are girl's best friend



very lovely


----------



## Monaliceke

xactreality said:


>


l love all your bracelets


----------



## dizzy lizzy

stack for the day:
generic hearts bracelet
T&Co YG narrow Atlas bangle
MB profile watch


----------



## Dode99

My simple stack


----------



## Minteva

PurpleLo said:


> Looks great. Does the bar bracelet have rings so that you can close it at different sizes, and if so, can u tell me what the smallest size is? I have a 6" wrist and hate taking things to the jeweler to be sized. Thanks!



my wrist is tiny (approx. 5.75 inch), so the first ring at 6in is perfect. there r 3 rings, the middle one is abt 6.5in, so it should be fine for u.  the diamonds r tiny, but they sparkle alright.


----------



## Minteva

just bought 2 new bracelets from tiffany, thus is me piling on everything...


----------



## sgj99

BPC said:


> Finally, after more than a month, I got my Love necklace back from Cartier!
> Wore it for the first time layered with my pink gold Tiffany Atlas pendant.


 
i really like this look.  i'm usually not a huge fan of mixing metals but those two have such similar looks they compliment each other nicely.


----------



## XCCX

luxemadam said:


> l love all your bracelets



thank you!


----------



## XCCX

Dode99 said:


> My simple stack



Love it!


----------



## Monaliceke

Dode99 said:


> My simple stack


oh.... JUC ring!  very lovely stack!


----------



## FacundaRhose

my pandora and mk watch, and stacked wedding/anniv/eng. ring on my left

my pandora 3 row teal and tiffany on my right


----------



## PurpleLo

Minteva said:


> my wrist is tiny (approx. 5.75 inch), so the first ring at 6in is perfect. there r 3 rings, the middle one is abt 6.5in, so it should be fine for u.  the diamonds r tiny, but they sparkle alright.


Thanks for the info! I'm really thinking of this bracelet now...so many people have said good things. I just have to decide what metal though I'm leaning to white.


----------



## karo

Dode99 said:


> My simple stack



Love your stacks especially the juc ring!


----------



## BPC

sgj99 said:


> i really like this look.  i'm usually not a huge fan of mixing metals but those two have such similar looks they compliment each other nicely.



Thank you. I've mixed it up a bit and have been wearing the Love with my diamond pendant.


----------



## maniacalmollie

Sometimes I layer delicate, but usually I layer big.  I LOVE my Calleen Cordero leather cuffs.


----------



## xblackxstarx

omg this is perfect!!!!



Sprinkles&Bling said:


> Oops forgot to attach photo!
> 
> View attachment 2349992
> 
> 
> View attachment 2349993


----------



## Caz71




----------



## Designpurchaser

xactreality said:


>



Hi 

I haven't been here for ages!!

Such a classy combo.....where is the pearl bracelet from please?


----------



## XCCX

Sprinkles&Bling said:


> Oops forgot to attach photo!
> 
> View attachment 2349992
> 
> 
> View attachment 2349993



Love the pink sapphire Cartiet! May i ask you how much is it??


----------



## XCCX

Candice0985 said:


> View attachment 2314703



Always love your stacks!

May i ask you about the trinity bracelet? Does it have a pink sapphire? Price please? I cant recall seeing it before, i only saw the sweet one that has a double RG chain..


----------



## XCCX

Designpurchaser said:


> Hi
> 
> I haven't been here for ages!!
> 
> Such a classy combo.....where is the pearl bracelet from please?



Thank you!

Are you referring to the one stacked with the WG VCA? Its by T&CO


----------



## Designpurchaser

xactreality said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Are you referring to the one stacked with the WG VCA? Its by T&CO



Hi, yes. It's beautiful. Thank you


----------



## clydekiwi

Caz71 said:


> View attachment 2357249



Love it!!! Looks so expensive


----------



## Candice0985

xactreality said:


> Always love your stacks!
> 
> May i ask you about the trinity bracelet? Does it have a pink sapphire? Price please? I cant recall seeing it before, i only saw the sweet one that has a double RG chain..



thanks!

it has a pink spinel bezel set. some SA's have said it is a pink sapphire but my receipt has a description of it and it is a  spinel. I think it is 1360.00? it was a limited edition piece from Christmas 2012. there is still a few floating around!


----------



## AllThingsLuxury

Very nice combination. I think they go well together.


----------



## Sprinkles&Bling

xactreality said:


> Love the pink sapphire Cartiet! May i ask you how much is it??



Thank you sweetie, it's $960 plus tax. I'm in love with it, it's dainty but makes a statement at the same time and the pink sapphire is stunning & bright, also the Cartier charm that hangs on the end is too cute!!! I highly recommend it!


----------



## Sprinkles&Bling

xblackxstarx said:


> omg this is perfect!!!!



Thank you so much hun!!!


----------



## XCCX

Sprinkles&Bling said:


> Thank you sweetie, it's $960 plus tax. I'm in love with it, it's dainty but makes a statement at the same time and the pink sapphire is stunning & bright, also the Cartier charm that hangs on the end is too cute!!! I highly recommend it!



Oh no... I just went back and checked the website... There are so many beautiful variations!!! I'm in trouble!!! 

Does the pink stone flip???


----------



## Caz71

clydekiwi said:


> Love it!!! Looks so expensive



Thanks ck!!


----------



## clydekiwi

Caz71 said:


> View attachment 2357249



Is that a tiffany blue aqua? I have the earrings. Theyre hard to keep clean.  Its pretty


----------



## BreadnGem

Caz71 said:


> View attachment 2357249



Love this combi! Is that a cuff or a full bracelet?


----------



## Caz71

BreadnGem said:


> Love this combi! Is that a cuff or a full bracelet?



Full


----------



## Caz71

clydekiwi said:


> Is that a tiffany blue aqua? I have the earrings. Theyre hard to keep clean.  Its pretty



Im not sure if the earrings are avail. Just in tanzanite. They are cute studs


----------



## evietiger

My simple stack today.


----------



## Sprinkles&Bling

xactreality said:


> Oh no... I just went back and checked the website... There are so many beautiful variations!!! I'm in trouble!!!
> 
> Does the pink stone flip???



I know all the different styles are tempting!!! 

The pink sapphire does not really flip on me which I'm assuming is due to it being layered between my two VCA Sweet bracelets like in my photo. Also, it isn't too loose on me which I'm sure helps.


----------



## skyqueen

evietiger said:


> View attachment 2359589
> 
> 
> My simple stack today.



So classic!


----------



## needloub

My vibrant stacks


----------



## dizzy lizzy

Hermes gold medor watch and YG love bracelet


----------



## karo

evietiger said:


> View attachment 2359589
> 
> 
> My simple stack today.




Love it!


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## LVoeletters

Found this little guy on sale, reminded me of the panthere collection so I figured he could keep me company until I make the plunge. Question is- is this a solo necklace or do you think i can layer maybe a small letter charm with it?


----------



## skyqueen

needloub said:


> My vibrant stacks


That must be some stunning outfit with the matching bracelet...love it!


----------



## needloub

skyqueen said:


> That must be some stunning outfit with the matching bracelet...love it!



Oh, thank you!  It was just a simple skater dress from _Asos_ (I'm obsessed).


----------



## Junkenpo

Haha... DS for into my jewelry box.


----------



## Junkenpo

Hrmmm....let's try again.


----------



## Blossy

My stack today: two tone Pandora, double purple leather Pandora, and a sterling silver & amethyst bracelet.


----------



## MademoiselleXO

Some recent stacks


----------



## katieny

This is the stack I wear almost daily. Tiffany charms and bracelets plus an onyx bracelet that I made. I clipped the Tiffany lock to the onyx bracelet.


----------



## jclaybo

This is my stack for now, just made some awesome jewelry purchases that I am waiting to arrive this week so I'll post an update pic later


----------



## cheburashka73

This is my stack, got my cartier love for my bday from my DH, and my 2 bulgari bracelets my favs


----------



## slowlikehoney

cheburashka73 said:


> View attachment 2366338
> 
> 
> This is my stack, got my cartier love for my bday from my DH, and my 2 bulgari bracelets my favs



Really loving your Bulgari bracelets. Especially the one with the linked metals.


----------



## mousdioufe

stack of the day


----------



## Junkenpo

mousdioufe said:


> stack of the day



love both stacks but I really, REALLY like your trinity and yurman pieces!  who makes the hamsa? sooo cute!


----------



## XCCX

mousdioufe said:


> stack of the day



Absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## Suzie

mousdioufe said:


> stack of the day



Love your Rolex, love stack, just gorgeous!


----------



## XCCX

Junkenpo said:


> Not my photo - there is a watermark that says unique queen on the pic, and I think it was in vernislover's thread a few years back, but it is my favorite pic of sweet/love stacks and is originally what inspired me to purchase my sweets and tempted me to look at the love bracelets.



I love all your sweets (I know this is not your pic ), I already have the YG MOP clover one and the WG butterfly.. I am considering the RG carnelian heart but I own no RG pieces at all and wonder if this would look good with all my other WG/YG pieces.. As far as I can see from photos, VCA's RG is subtle..


----------



## Junkenpo

xactreality said:


> I love all your sweets (I know this is not your pic ), I already have the YG MOP clover one and the WG butterfly.. I am considering the RG carnelian heart but I own no RG pieces at all and wonder if this would look good with all my other WG/YG pieces.. As far as I can see from photos, VCA's RG is subtle..



Thank you!

I love my RG heart and it really makes me want a rg/carnelian clover. The RG is very subtle, but you can see that it is a not a yellow when paired with something YG.  VCAs rg matches my skin tone a lot more closely, so it is a very soft look on me. 

For those considering the VCA sweets, I had a thread up last year! They are awesome!  Here it is again to enable y'all.


----------



## AllThingsLuxury

mousdioufe said:


> stack of the day



Very very nice, both stacks are great!


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

Simple ring stack...
Solitaire
Eternity
Band


----------



## jclaybo

My stack for today, trying so hard to find something to do with this t&Co 1837 cuff  I have no other silver pieces to wear it with and I don't think I'm mixing metals correctly so any suggestions I open to em


----------



## XCCX

Junkenpo said:


> Thank you!
> 
> I love my RG heart and it really makes me want a rg/carnelian clover. The RG is very subtle, but you can see that it is a not a yellow when paired with something YG.  VCAs rg matches my skin tone a lot more closely, so it is a very soft look on me.
> 
> For those considering the VCA sweets, I had a thread up last year! They are awesome!  Here it is again to enable y'all.



So would it clash with yg pieces? Do you mix them?


----------



## secw1977

Perfect stack NLVOEWITHLV.


----------



## bougainvillier

stacking my love ring with wedding band today


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

secw1977 said:


> Perfect stack NLVOEWITHLV.




Thank you!


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

bougainvillier said:


> View attachment 2369445
> 
> 
> stacking my love ring with wedding band today




Pretty! I love channel set princess cut diamonds!


----------



## phillj12

Not sure this counts as a stack, but here's my new VCA with my Love!


----------



## PurpleLo

jclaybo said:


> My stack for today, trying so hard to find something to do with this t&Co 1837 cuff  I have no other silver pieces to wear it with and I don't think I'm mixing metals correctly so any suggestions I open to em
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2368447


I think it looks great. I love the skull bangle.


----------



## jclaybo

PurpleLo said:


> I think it looks great. I love the skull bangle.




Thank you


----------



## Sweetyqbk

&#128522;


----------



## Porcelain Doll

My everyday pieces. =)


----------



## Harpertoo

NLVOEWITHLV said:


> Pretty! I love channel set princess cut diamonds!


Oh, Do you wear this stack often?
I've been leaving my VCA bracelets out of the mix since I rec'd my Love.....they look very pretty together on you. Any concerns about damage wearing them stacked.


----------



## jclaybo

My simple stack for today


----------



## twinklebee

Porcelain Doll said:


> My everyday pieces. =)



Lovely! Where did you get the eye bracelet?


----------



## clydekiwi

Sweetyqbk said:


> View attachment 2371625
> 
> &#128522;



Very pretty. Are those loves real? If i may ask without soundin insulting. Its just that i see so many and hard 2 tell the difference


----------



## Porcelain Doll

twinklebee said:


> Lovely! Where did you get the eye bracelet?



Thank you. My brother got it for me when he vacationed in Turkey. =)


----------



## shihfan

hi all, so inspired by the stacks here! here is my stack. 
Cartier love + Jemma Wynn gold/diamond bracelets


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

shihfan said:


> hi all, so inspired by the stacks here! here is my stack.
> Cartier love + Jemma Wynn gold/diamond bracelets



I love the bracelets you choose to stack with the Love. They are so pretty.


----------



## XCCX




----------



## NikkisABagGirl

xactreality said:


>


 
I love your stack, especially the VCA.


----------



## stmary

xactreality said:


>



Gorge! Love the vca turquoise


----------



## mad4fashion

shihfan said:


> hi all, so inspired by the stacks here! here is my stack.
> Cartier love + Jemma Wynn gold/diamond bracelets


wow!!!super cute! Love the one in the middle!!!


----------



## Sprinkles&Bling

My stack of dainty bracelets & chunky watch!!!


----------



## Sweetyqbk

clydekiwi said:


> Very pretty. Are those loves real? If i may ask without soundin insulting. Its just that i see so many and hard 2 tell the difference



yes yes lol they are reall...not insulting, ive also seen lots of fakes


----------



## lanvin

Hermes bracelet, Tank Francaise, YG love ring


----------



## stmary

Sprinkles&Bling said:


> My stack of dainty bracelets & chunky watch!!!
> 
> View attachment 2378742



pretty! I love all your dainty bracelets!!


----------



## BreadnGem

Sprinkles&Bling said:


> My stack of dainty bracelets & chunky watch!!!
> 
> View attachment 2378742



This is the 1st time i'd seen the bow bracelet being modeled. It's so sweet!


----------



## shihfan

Sprinkles&Bling said:


> My stack of dainty bracelets & chunky watch!!!
> 
> View attachment 2378742


 
so pretty! I have bracelets that are similar but when I try to stack them they get somewhat tangled or the charm turns inside out etc.... does that happen to you?


----------



## LVoeletters

Sprinkles&Bling said:


> My stack of dainty bracelets & chunky watch!!!
> 
> View attachment 2378742




Once again I'm in awe! Do your bracelets scratch your watch or go behind your watch? I ask because my evil eye (which in my opinion was very fitted to my wrist) slides under my watch (Michele caber) so I thought that when I get a new watch I wouldn't be able to layer without scratching?


----------



## LVoeletters

Simple today, my love is on one hand... Been wearing it on its own lately or sometimes I add one bead bracelet. On the other hand is this


----------



## designerdiva40

So happy with my new VCA bracelet, not much of a stack but I love it !!


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Wearing a channel set diamond band with my YG Love ring (smaller size)


----------



## Sprinkles&Bling

stmary said:


> pretty! I love all your dainty bracelets!!



Thank you sweetie!


----------



## Sprinkles&Bling

LVoeletters said:


> Once again I'm in awe! Do your bracelets scratch your watch or go behind your watch? I ask because my evil eye (which in my opinion was very fitted to my wrist) slides under my watch (Michele caber) so I thought that when I get a new watch I wouldn't be able to layer without scratching?



Thank you hun, these bracelets thankfully stay in place pretty well so they don't have a chance to move under or over my watch. It might have to do with them not being too loose on me and also my watch fits me perfect so it isn't loose either. I think if you get the watch adjusted to were it doesn't move around too much your bracelets should be fine.


----------



## Candice0985

Sprinkles&Bling said:


> My stack of dainty bracelets & chunky watch!!!
> 
> View attachment 2378742



love this!!!!
best stack ever!


----------



## Sprinkles&Bling

BreadnGem said:


> This is the 1st time i'd seen the bow bracelet being modeled. It's so sweet!



Thank you hun!


----------



## Sprinkles&Bling

Candice0985 said:


> love this!!!!
> best stack ever!



Aww you're so sweet, thank you! I know you also love dainty bracelets


----------



## Candice0985

Sprinkles&Bling said:


> Aww you're so sweet, thank you! I know you also love dainty bracelets



 yeaaasss!  I've always wanted the bow bracelet but I hate how I have to have it extended. drives me nuts that tiffany's longest length is 7 inches and normally all they ever have is the smallest size at 6 inches....grrr!


----------



## Sprinkles&Bling

Candice0985 said:


> yeaaasss!  I've always wanted the bow bracelet but I hate how I have to have it extended. drives me nuts that tiffany's longest length is 7 inches and normally all they ever have is the smallest size at 6 inches....grrr!



I know what you mean, I had mine extended to an 8 inch and it was free of charge which is nice and it only took about 3 days for them to do it and get it back to me! Not too bad, at least they don't take as long as VCA or Cartier =(


----------



## deliciousqt

my stack


----------



## Candice0985

deliciousqt said:


> my stack



pretty! where is your diamond heart bracelet from?


----------



## deliciousqt

Candice0985 said:


> pretty! where is your diamond heart bracelet from?



blue nile


----------



## BreadnGem

deliciousqt said:


> my stack



This is cute! Thanks for posting. I've always wondered how big the heart is on the bluenile site. Now i know. the diamonds are very sparkly too


----------



## stmary

I've been wearing this for weeks and I consider it as my autumn stack


----------



## pmburk

My stack is neither expensive or exciting compared to many in this thread. Men's Movado watch with some simple goldtone bangles.


----------



## slowlikehoney

pmburk said:


> My stack is neither expensive or exciting compared to many in this thread. Men's Movado watch with some simple goldtone bangles.




Love the simplicity! Beautiful!


----------



## Sweetyqbk

Mee today. New cords and new h bracelet


----------



## etk123

Sweetyqbk said:


> Mee today. New cords and new h bracelet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2390713



Such a pretty stack, love the double cord!


----------



## MillyT

I love your autumn stack! 



stmary said:


> I've been wearing this for weeks and I consider it as my autumn stack


----------



## BreadnGem

stmary said:


> I've been wearing this for weeks and I consider it as my autumn stack



Very nice stack. Is that a Tiffany dbty bracelet? Three diamonds?


----------



## stmary

MillyT said:


> I love your autumn stack!



Thank you!


----------



## stmary

BreadnGem said:


> Very nice stack. Is that a Tiffany dbty bracelet? Three diamonds?




Thank you!  yes its tiffany dbty 3 diamonds.


----------



## BalenciagaPlaneT

xactreality said:


>



amazing stack!!!


----------



## karo

stmary said:


> I've been wearing this for weeks and I consider it as my autumn stack


Love all you're wearing


----------



## stmary

karo said:


> Love all you're wearing



Thank you karo!


----------



## MNinVA

I love looking at everybody's stack... Here is mine today


----------



## mymeimei02

Got some Sydney Evans ring hope and love.


----------



## mymeimei02

Oops here's the pic


----------



## stmary

mymeimei02 said:


> Oops here's the pic



Lovely rings! Is the beads one from VCA?


----------



## mymeimei02

stmary said:


> Lovely rings! Is the beads one from VCA?



Thanks The bead ring is a chain ring from Vale jewelry.


----------



## XCCX

BalenciagaPlaneT said:


> amazing stack!!!



Thank you!


----------



## Harpertoo

So far this is my only successful attempt at stacking my Love....


----------



## PurpleLo

Harpertoo said:


> So far this is my only successful attempt at stacking my Love....


Looks great. What is the bangle beside the love?


----------



## needloub

My _a-line_ watch and Kenneth Jay lane bracelet (both from _Rue la la_)


----------



## Harpertoo

PurpleLo said:


> Looks great. What is the bangle beside the love?


Thanks. It's a Jennifer Fisher RG spike cuff.


----------



## bucha

My stack today, featuring my new 6 ct diamond tennis bracelet!


----------



## jclaybo

M
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 my stack for today


----------



## XCCX

Harpertoo said:


> So far this is my only successful attempt at stacking my Love....



Very nice!


----------



## alice87

MNinVA said:


> I love looking at everybody's stack... Here is mine today
> View attachment 2392171



It is a fun way to wear Pandora! I like it.


----------



## alice87

mymeimei02 said:


> Oops here's the pic



who made "love and hope" rings? They are so cute!


----------



## LVoeletters

Candice0985 said:


> yeaaasss!  I've always wanted the bow bracelet but I hate how I have to have it extended. drives me nuts that tiffany's longest length is 7 inches and normally all they ever have is the smallest size at 6 inches....grrr!




It's crazy how the sizing is, because I have the opposite problem where I need almost an inch off and the bangles are always always too big for me. They need a full range!!


----------



## clydekiwi

mymeimei02 said:


> Oops here's the pic



Can i ask where u got your love and hope rings. I really like them


----------



## mymeimei02

clydekiwi said:


> Can i ask where u got your love and hope rings. I really like them


I got them at Neiman Marcus....they're from the Sydney Evan's collection


----------



## mymeimei02

alice87 said:


> who made "love and hope" rings? They are so cute!



They're from Neiman Marcus...Sydney Evan's


----------



## azniceskater1

My stack


----------



## mad_for_chanel

bucha said:


> My stack today, featuring my new 6 ct diamond tennis bracelet!
> View attachment 2393488



Nice stack!


----------



## angie82

All of you are stacking so nicely.  I decided to follow:


----------



## mad_for_chanel

Left hand 



Right hand


----------



## alice87

mymeimei02 said:


> They're from Neiman Marcus...Sydney Evan's


Thank you!


----------



## clydekiwi

I love stacking.


----------



## Harpertoo

xactreality said:


> Very nice!


Thank you.


----------



## Harpertoo

clydekiwi said:


> I love stacking.
> View attachment 2395738


I love the snake cuff! Is it vintage?


----------



## clydekiwi

Harpertoo said:


> So far this is my only successful attempt at stacking my Love....



Where is the other bangle from


----------



## clydekiwi

Harpertoo said:


> I love the snake cuff! Is it vintage?



No lol. Its from verameat.com. Its called dino kiss theyre dinosaurs and thats a leaf in the one mouth. I love her jewelry. Check it out. Its actually daintier in real life than the website


----------



## darkangel07760

clydekiwi said:


> No lol. Its from verameat.com. Its called dino kiss theyre dinosaurs and thats a leaf in the one mouth. I love her jewelry. Check it out. Its actually daintier in real life than the website



I have heard of her! Nice.


----------



## b_c1

clydekiwi said:


> I love stacking.
> View attachment 2395738


 
Oh, a Jes Maharry cuff!


----------



## clydekiwi

b_c1 said:


> Oh, a Jes Maharry cuff!



Yes!!! I love her designs


----------



## b_c1

clydekiwi said:


> Yes!!! I love her designs


 
I do too!!


----------



## anne1218

Mine for today


----------



## Nicki828

My simple stack today


----------



## Candice0985

Nicki828 said:


> My simple stack today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2397271



love this! everything stands out so nicely. we are sweet mop twins


----------



## Nicki828

Candice0985 said:


> love this! everything stands out so nicely. we are sweet mop twins
> View attachment 2397279


 

Love yours too


----------



## Candice0985

Nicki828 said:


> Love yours too



thanks!

I literally just bough this diamond heart bracelet from bluenile, can't wait to add it into my stack  
http://www.bluenile.com/ca/mini-open-heart-diamond-bracelet-14k-white-gold_40124?track=product&elem=image
it should be here tomorrow!


----------



## jchjewels

Hey everyone. I have enjoyed looking at all the photos. I love stacking my jewels. Here's one of my favs as of late.


----------



## Threshold

Here are my stacks for the day...


----------



## darkangel07760

Candice0985 said:


> love this! everything stands out so nicely. we are sweet mop twins
> View attachment 2397279


 
nice sweet


----------



## darkangel07760

went a little crazy today, this is a bit too much for me to wear to work, but for going out? definitely.


----------



## darkangel07760

Threshold said:


> Here are my stacks for the day...


 
love how the ring stacks go with your nailpolish!


----------



## atlcoach

Candice0985 said:


> thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> I literally just bough this diamond heart bracelet from bluenile, can't wait to add it into my stack
> 
> http://www.bluenile.com/ca/mini-ope...14k-white-gold_40124?track=product&elem=image
> 
> it should be here tomorrow!




I love that heart bracelet! Thank you for posting the link!


----------



## Lux_Mommy

I just picked up my WG Love after having it sent out for polishing. I must say I missed half of my stack, but at least it is complete again!


----------



## LVoeletters

bucha said:


> My stack today, featuring my new 6 ct diamond tennis bracelet!
> View attachment 2393488




Can't take my eyes off your ring!


----------



## Candice0985

darkangel07760 said:


> nice sweet


Thanks!  *hugs* are you still loving your bzero?





atlcoach said:


> I love that heart bracelet! Thank you for posting the link!




No problem. I'll post pics when it arrives today. I love how quickly bluenile ships


----------



## xblackxstarx

You're making need that Cartier trinity pink sapphire bracelet it's beautiful 



Candice0985 said:


> love this! everything stands out so nicely. we are sweet mop twins
> View attachment 2397279


----------



## Candice0985

xblackxstarx said:


> You're making need that Cartier trinity pink sapphire bracelet it's beautiful



Hehe you should get it! Who knows how much longer it'll be in stores !


----------



## karo

Lux_Mommy said:


> View attachment 2397993
> 
> 
> I just picked up my WG Love after having it sent out for polishing. I must say I missed half of my stack, but at least it is complete again!


Love your bracelets! Dream stack  No wonder you missed it, they look perfect together.


----------



## Threshold

darkangel07760 said:


> love how the ring stacks go with your nailpolish!



HA!  Hadn't planned that, but thanks!


----------



## Candice0985

my new diamond heart bracelet, it is so cute and delicate!


----------



## Sprinkles&Bling

Candice0985 said:


> my new diamond heart bracelet, it is so cute and delicate!
> View attachment 2398623



That is so pretty, it looks perfect with the other 2 lovelies!!!


----------



## Lharding

Candice0985 said:


> my new diamond heart bracelet, it is so cute and delicate!
> View attachment 2398623



Looks great with your stack!!!


----------



## darkangel07760

Candice0985 said:


> Thanks!  *hugs* are you still loving your bzero?)



Omg yes  my boyfriend was happy, because he thought the rg was sooo much prettier than the wg!!!


----------



## BreadnGem

Candice0985 said:


> my new diamond heart bracelet, it is so cute and delicate!
> View attachment 2398623



Very sweet stack


----------



## Candice0985

darkangel07760 said:


> Omg yes  my boyfriend was happy, because he thought the rg was sooo much prettier than the wg!!!



yay!! I'm glad  especially in the bzero design WG can look a bit industrial!


----------



## Candice0985

BreadnGem said:


> Very sweet stack



thanks!


----------



## Nicki828

Candice0985 said:


> my new diamond heart bracelet, it is so cute and delicate!
> View attachment 2398623


 
The little heart is adorable


----------



## bucha

LVoeletters said:


> Can't take my eyes off your ring!




Thanks! It's the Anita Ko cougar ring. Next step is the Cartier panthere ring!


----------



## babycinnamon

Candice0985 said:


> todays bracelets
> YG Cartier baby love
> RG vintage chain- was my nanny's
> 2 cttw tennis bracelet.....I just bought this at Costco LOL! thoughts?
> View attachment 2215976



Lovely stack!!! I found your post as I was searching for members who had purchased a TB from Costco. I'm thinking about purchasing a 3 cttw tennis bracelet from Costco's website and am wondering about the quality. Does yours sparkle a lot? Are the diamonds large enough looking IRL? It looks great on your arm..very dainty & pretty! The one I'm looking at is VS2/I color. Were yours of similar specs? I did not see a 2 cttw one available on the website. Do you mind sharing how much you paid? 

Sorry for bombarding you with questions..If I do decide to purchase, it'll be sight unseen as I'll be ordering it through the website. Any insight you provide is greatly appreciated!!


----------



## Candice0985

babycinnamon said:


> Lovely stack!!! I found your post as I was searching for members who had purchased a TB from Costco. I'm thinking about purchasing a 3 cttw tennis bracelet from Costco's website and am wondering about the quality. Does yours sparkle a lot? Are the diamonds large enough looking IRL? It looks great on your arm..very dainty & pretty! The one I'm looking at is VS2/I color. Were yours of similar specs? I did not see a 2 cttw one available on the website. Do you mind sharing how much you paid?
> 
> Sorry for bombarding you with questions..If I do decide to purchase, it'll be sight unseen as I'll be ordering it through the website. Any insight you provide is greatly appreciated!!



no problem!


mine is a G si1 and it was 2300 I believe? I didn't see one online either but it was in store!

it sparkles a lot! it's the perfect size for me because I like to stack my bracelets  I think the diamonds are about 0.03 each...


----------



## Candice0985

Nicki828 said:


> The little heart is adorable



thanks


----------



## Caz71

New pandora ring hearts band with my old pandora. I just love their rings. Pls excuse my nails and wrinkly hands. Eeekkk!


----------



## xblackxstarx

My current stack  what do you all think?


----------



## cupcake34

> My current stack  what do you all think?



Looks great!!


----------



## babycinnamon

Candice0985 said:


> no problem!
> 
> 
> mine is a G si1 and it was 2300 I believe? I didn't see one online either but it was in store!
> 
> it sparkles a lot! it's the perfect size for me because I like to stack my bracelets  I think the diamonds are about 0.03 each...



Thanks for the info..I really appreciate it! Now to decide whether or not to pull the trigger on this bracelet...Sighhhhh! The whole buying sight unseen thing is one of the biggest things holding me back =\


----------



## Candice0985

babycinnamon said:


> Thanks for the info..I really appreciate it! Now to decide whether or not to pull the trigger on this bracelet...Sighhhhh! The whole buying sight unseen thing is one of the biggest things holding me back =\



well you cannot beat Costcos return policy! I think you have 6 months to return for an exchange or refund. it's pretty amazing!


----------



## BreadnGem

xblackxstarx said:


> My current stack  what do you all think?



I like it


----------



## darkangel07760

Caz71 said:


> View attachment 2400789
> 
> 
> New pandora ring hearts band with my old pandora. I just love their rings. Pls excuse my nails and wrinkly hands. Eeekkk!


 
I want stacking rings from Pandora, those look cool!


----------



## mousdioufe

trinity love bracelet complete (yellow gold bracelet, white gold diamond cuff and rose gold cuff) ! i finally plunged i got the rose gold cuff today. i banned from Cartier!!!


----------



## Canmore

mousdioufe said:


> trinity love bracelet complete (yellow gold bracelet, white gold diamond cuff and rose gold cuff) ! i finally plunged i got the rose gold cuff today. i banned from Cartier!!!




Wow! Absolutely drool-worthy. Congrats on all those beautiful pieces!!


----------



## pree

Wow ! Congrats! I was just searching the threads on JUC and was loving the look of your JUC, YG love and WG love!


----------



## BreadnGem

mousdioufe said:


> trinity love bracelet complete (yellow gold bracelet, white gold diamond cuff and rose gold cuff) ! i finally plunged i got the rose gold cuff today. i banned from Cartier!!!



Great stack. Congrats on your new purchase


----------



## mad_for_chanel

mousdioufe said:


> trinity love bracelet complete (yellow gold bracelet, white gold diamond cuff and rose gold cuff) ! i finally plunged i got the rose gold cuff today. i banned from Cartier!!!




Congrats on getting the three colors! 

Smart to have a 24/7 YG bracelet & 2 removable cuffs!


----------



## Fioratura

Tiffany&Co Venetian Link with a turquoise bead bracelet that I picked up at a garage sale for $1 this past weekend! I've been loving this stack! Nothing like cheap and instant gratification!


----------



## Fioratura

I added my t&co bead bracelet the other day, but I think I'm partial to a simpler stack.


----------



## Fioratura

sorry...i don't know why it always posts the photo twice when I use the iphone app!


----------



## guccisauro

My mandora and mk stack for today. I originally planned on wearing my gucci watch but it scratches so easily ):


----------



## babycinnamon

Candice0985 said:


> well you cannot beat Costcos return policy! I think you have 6 months to return for an exchange or refund. it's pretty amazing!



Even on the diamond jewelry???? Is that what you were told when you purchased your bracelet in store?


----------



## mousdioufe

mad_for_chanel said:


> Congrats on getting the three colors!
> 
> Smart to have a 24/7 YG bracelet & 2 removable cuffs!



especially with those new screw system!! i will not take the risk to lose them.


----------



## mousdioufe

pree said:


> Wow ! Congrats! I was just searching the threads on JUC and was loving the look of your JUC, YG love and WG love!



thank you! this is the other way i can wear it now.


----------



## pree

Mousdioufe, thanks for sharing photos of your collection! You have my dream bracelets!! I'm sure you'll have fun re-arranging the positions of you bracelets! 
Thanks again for the 'eye candy'!


----------



## Candice0985

babycinnamon said:


> Even on the diamond jewelry???? Is that what you were told when you purchased your bracelet in store?



yes, and I also bought a pink sapphire necklace that I returned 5 months after purchase. I was told then 6 months is the norm.


----------



## slowlikehoney

My favorite simple stack, lately. The little R usually dangles at the bottom.


----------



## babycinnamon

Candice0985 said:


> yes, and I also bought a pink sapphire necklace that I returned 5 months after purchase. I was told then 6 months is the norm.



Wow! Sounds too good to be true but what an awesome exchange policy! 

Off topic but I also recently saw the HOF beloved pendant and now I'm all googly eyes for it. Are you familiar with that necklace?? 

Ughhh so torn for what to get myself for Christmas


----------



## RosiePink

babycinnamon said:


> Lovely stack!!! I found your post as I was searching for members who had purchased a TB from Costco. I'm thinking about purchasing a 3 cttw tennis bracelet from Costco's website and am wondering about the quality. Does yours sparkle a lot? Are the diamonds large enough looking IRL? It looks great on your arm..very dainty & pretty! The one I'm looking at is VS2/I color. Were yours of similar specs? I did not see a 2 cttw one available on the website. Do you mind sharing how much you paid?
> 
> Sorry for bombarding you with questions..If I do decide to purchase, it'll be sight unseen as I'll be ordering it through the website. Any insight you provide is greatly appreciated!!


The return policy at Costco (even diamonds) is 1 year and it is even possible after 1 year with manager approval. I have diamond studs from Costco and had them independently appraised at a very well known jewelry store where I live. They were appraised as VS1 & G in color. I believe all of the diamonds Costco sells have to be VS2/I or better. I highly, highly recommend Costco diamonds to anyone. The appraiser compared my diamond studs to HOF in sparkle.


----------



## Candice0985

babycinnamon said:


> Wow! Sounds too good to be true but what an awesome exchange policy!
> 
> Off topic but I also recently saw the HOF beloved pendant and now I'm all googly eyes for it. Are you familiar with that necklace??
> 
> Ughhh so torn for what to get myself for Christmas



no i'm not that familiar with HOF myself. I know the brand but have never tried on their pieces before...so i'm of no help! but from what I have seen on TPF they look really nice!

i'm on a VCA kick. I want a single motif necklace so bad!


----------



## babycinnamon

RosiePink said:


> The return policy at Costco (even diamonds) is 1 year and it is even possible after 1 year with manager approval. I have diamond studs from Costco and had them independently appraised at a very well known jewelry store where I live. They were appraised as VS1 & G in color. I believe all of the diamonds Costco sells have to be VS2/I or better. I highly, highly recommend Costco diamonds to anyone. The appraiser compared my diamond studs to HOF in sparkle.



Awesome, thanks for the additional info! I really appreciate it


----------



## babycinnamon

Candice0985 said:


> no i'm not that familiar with HOF myself. I know the brand but have never tried on their pieces before...so i'm of no help! but from what I have seen on TPF they look really nice!
> 
> i'm on a VCA kick. I want a single motif necklace so bad!



Ahhhh VCA. They do have some nice things there  

Question..do you think a 3 ct tennis bracelet will be good for every day wear? I'm not familiar with TB and so I'm unsure how substantial 3cttw is going to be. I don't want little diamond chips or anything. Maybe I should look for something bigger? I want it to be casual but dressy at the same time and I definitely don't want it to look like a silvery bracelet from far away. Does that even make sense?? Lol. 

I saw yours on your wrist and it looks great in the pic...the diamonds are small but gives off a dainty look and I can tell that it is indeed a diamond bracelet. Would you say your 2cttw looks the same IRL??? How would a 3cttw one compare to yours?


----------



## BreadnGem

babycinnamon said:


> Wow! Sounds too good to be true but what an awesome exchange policy!
> 
> Off topic but I also recently saw the HOF beloved pendant and now I'm all googly eyes for it. Are you familiar with that necklace??
> 
> Ughhh so torn for what to get myself for Christmas



I tried on the HOF Beloved pendant before. It is gorgeous! Love how feminine n dainty it looks. Are u thinking of getting it?


----------



## clydekiwi

BreadnGem said:


> I tried on the HOF Beloved pendant before. It is gorgeous! Love how feminine n dainty it looks. Are u thinking of getting it?



What is HOF?


----------



## MyDogTink

clydekiwi said:


> What is HOF?



The brand Hearts On Fire


----------



## BreadnGem

clydekiwi said:


> What is HOF?


 
Hearts on Fire


----------



## SEWDimples

Here are bracelets stack for the day.


----------



## jchjewels

Today's stack


----------



## sheanabelle

my stack today, new addition is the T&co infinity ring in gold I received last night for the first night of Hanukkah!


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

sheanabelle said:


> View attachment 2413399
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my stack today, new addition is the T&co infinity ring in gold I received last night for the first night of Hanukkah!



Nice!


----------



## xblackxstarx

I'm really trying to save and every time I see a photo of the infinity bracelet I get an urge to dip into my savings and buy it lol 
Beautiful jewellery I love it!



sheanabelle said:


> View attachment 2413399
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my stack today, new addition is the T&co infinity ring in gold I received last night for the first night of Hanukkah!


----------



## Nicki828

sheanabelle said:


> View attachment 2413399
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my stack today, new addition is the T&co infinity ring in gold I received last night for the first night of Hanukkah!


 
Happy Chanukah   Nice that you got a gift.  We just do gifts for the kids.


----------



## slowlikehoney

jchjewels said:


> Today's stack




Beautiful simple stack!


----------



## slowlikehoney

Trying to be artistic with my sterling stack.


----------



## atlcoach

sheanabelle said:


> View attachment 2413399
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my stack today, new addition is the T&co infinity ring in gold I received last night for the first night of Hanukkah!




Love the way you stacked the ring. Beautiful!


----------



## Onye54

So the ring/bracelet is from Bebe...I get so many compliments on it.  
The bow bracelet is from Juicy Couture.
I got a really cute pink leather bracelet from Miu Miu and it's one of my faves ( I saw it on another user and I had to have it)
And the last bracelet is from Juicy Couture!

Thanks for letting me share )


----------



## douzz

My simple stack 
Just started and loving the look


----------



## jchjewels

Simple stack


----------



## Samia

Today's stack


----------



## darkangel07760

Onye54 said:


> So the ring/bracelet is from Bebe...I get so many compliments on it.
> The bow bracelet is from Juicy Couture.
> I got a really cute pink leather bracelet from Miu Miu and it's one of my faves ( I saw it on another user and I had to have it)
> And the last bracelet is from Juicy Couture!
> 
> Thanks for letting me share )



Love it! I like it pops against your skin. Thank for sharing! Is this a daily look or special party look?


----------



## Caz71

jchjewels said:


> Simple stack



I want this cuff!


----------



## Onye54

darkangel07760 said:


> Love it! I like it pops against your skin. Thank for sharing! Is this a daily look or special party look?


Thank you! Eh...it depends most of the time I wear it for going out but sometimes I wear the bebe bracelet when I'm just wearing black to add some color and contrast. 

I definitely wear more golds than silver for sure.


----------



## Jujuma

Samia said:


> Today's stack
> View attachment 2421698




Love your stack Samia. Your nail polish color even looks perfect with it!


----------



## candyrain

My Pandora essence and Tiffany Elsa Peretti open heart bracelets. I've been considering a Pandora charm bracelet for ages but decided against it in the end because a full charm bracelet wouldn't look very good on me and a bracelet with a few charms would annoy me with all the swinging about and then I came across the Essence range... Instant buy


----------



## Samia

Jujuma said:


> Love your stack Samia. Your nail polish color even looks perfect with it!




Thank you


----------



## jchjewels

I love it and highly recommend it!!!


----------



## jchjewels

slowlikehoney said:


> Beautiful simple stack!



Thank you!


----------



## jchjewels

Caz71 said:


> I want this cuff!



I love it and highly recommend it!


----------



## valnsw

My stack for today


----------



## LovingDiamonds

Samia said:


> Today's stack
> View attachment 2421698


I love your stack! So cute...and the ring is amazing, is it your e ring?


----------



## Samia

LovingDiamonds said:


> I love your stack! So cute...and the ring is amazing, is it your e ring?




Thank you!!  and it's not my E ring, I am not married, I love it though but I wear it rarely, I always forget about it!


----------



## alice87

Liking my new necklace


----------



## etk123

Picked up this cute bow bracelet while shopping


----------



## phillj12

etk123 said:


> Picked up this cute bow bracelet while shopping
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2435195
> View attachment 2435196




Adorable! They look great together!


----------



## BreadnGem

etk123 said:


> Picked up this cute bow bracelet while shopping
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2435195
> View attachment 2435196



So cute!


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

etk123 said:


> Picked up this cute bow bracelet while shopping
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2435195
> View attachment 2435196



Pretty!


----------



## Candice0985

etk123 said:


> Picked up this cute bow bracelet while shopping
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2435195
> View attachment 2435196



love it! Kate Spade has some really adorable bow bracelets right now too!


----------



## karo

etk123 said:


> Picked up this cute bow bracelet while shopping
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2435195
> View attachment 2435196


Wooow! Love your jewelry!!!


----------



## emem2

Is it ok to stack rings, bracelets and necklaces at the same time?


----------



## mousdioufe

stacking of the day


----------



## Junkenpo

2 jade day


----------



## Canmore

mousdioufe said:


> stacking of the day




Wow nice stack!


----------



## Awongyy

Hi I'm new to this thread and I've been admiring all the gorgeous stacks. Never tried stacking before but now I'm tempted to try it myself! Here's my first stack.


----------



## dizzy lizzy

LV Speedy watch and WG Love cuff with 1 diamond...t&co e-ring and wedding band


----------



## dizzy lizzy

WG Love cuff (graduation gift from DH) and my YG Love bracelet


----------



## tulipfield

sheanabelle said:


> View attachment 2413399
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my stack today, new addition is the T&co infinity ring in gold I received last night for the first night of Hanukkah!




Love how you coordinated your nail polish with the jewelry.  And you have gorgeous hands as well!


----------



## st.love

Pandora, Tiffany bangle & a random Ann Taylor bracelet.


----------



## atlcoach

Awongyy said:


> Hi I'm new to this thread and I've been admiring all the gorgeous stacks. Never tried stacking before but now I'm tempted to try it myself! Here's my first stack.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2438677




Very pretty! Love your Tiffany bead bracelet. Thank you for posting. I've been wondering what the bracelet looked like in person.


----------



## sheanabelle

tulipfield said:


> Love how you coordinated your nail polish with the jewelry.  And you have gorgeous hands as well!



Thank you!


----------



## Caz71

Awongyy said:


> Hi I'm new to this thread and I've been admiring all the gorgeous stacks. Never tried stacking before but now I'm tempted to try it myself! Here's my first stack.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2438677



Is that the new Pandora Essence one??


----------



## LVoeletters

Candice0985 said:


> my new diamond heart bracelet, it is so cute and delicate!
> View attachment 2398623



idk if i saw this/commented already but this is such a sweet stack!


----------



## Awongyy

Caz71 said:


> Is that the new Pandora Essence one??




Yes it is!


----------



## Piarpreet

All Aristocrazy bracelets. Wear them always


----------



## mrs moulds

My stack for the day....


----------



## LiveForToday

mousdioufe said:


> stacking of the day


WOW !!!!  I adore this combination !


----------



## Stumbeline

Piarpreet said:


> View attachment 2443908
> View attachment 2443909
> 
> All Aristocrazy bracelets. Wear them always



Love these! Especially the combination of metals. I don't see these on the website, I wonder if they're still available?


----------



## Piarpreet

Stumbeline said:


> Love these! Especially the combination of metals. I don't see these on the website, I wonder if they're still available?




Some are in the store but not online. Others are from last season. Even i dont have all of them  which country u from?)


----------



## Piarpreet

Update  got myself the peace symbol, infinity symbol, and star hahahah will i ever have enough?


----------



## Piarpreet

Too much money :/ each is 39-49 euros  and gold plated and rose gold ones will turn to silver at some point...


----------



## MyDogTink

Sisco  Berluti (because I was enabled by another member here) and Sydney Evan bracelets.


----------



## xblackxstarx

my daily stack


----------



## bougainvillier

xblackxstarx said:


> my daily stack



*xblackxstarx* they are gorgeous! Is that spiked Anita Ko? I have been trying to get some bracelets to stack with my Love, but I have small wrist (size 16 cuff in Love). Wondering how big this Anita Ko is. May I ask what size are you in Love? Thanks


----------



## Caz71

Piarpreet said:


> View attachment 2445670
> 
> Too much money :/ each is 39-49 euros  and gold plated and rose gold ones will turn to silver at some point...



Like the arrow and handcuffs!!


----------



## Piarpreet

Caz71 said:


> Like the arrow and handcuffs!!




Thanx. Just added the "love" one in gold plated, cos i gave my mom the silver one I had.


----------



## Piarpreet

forgot to attach pic lol
Pls try to ignore my adventure time pajamas lol


----------



## xblackxstarx

My love is size 18 I got it over a year ago when I was pregnant and a few stone heavier so it's now too big for me , some of those photos were taken a year ago
The Anita ko is much smaller than my love , when I first got my Anita ko as you can see in the pic with the grass and snow in it was really tight it only just fit me
It depends on how you like your bracelets to fit ? Would you prefer the Anita ko to fit tight or loose ? If you order from Anita ko directly you can actually request studs to be removed to make a tight fit 





bougainvillier said:


> *xblackxstarx* they are gorgeous! Is that spiked Anita Ko? I have been trying to get some bracelets to stack with my Love, but I have small wrist (size 16 cuff in Love). Wondering how big this Anita Ko is. May I ask what size are you in Love? Thanks


----------



## bougainvillier

Thank you for the intel. I do like my bracelet to fit snug but definitely not uncomfortably sung. 

I will check it out on Anita Ko. Did you order from their online boutique?

Also the snake bracelet is amazing as well. Whom is that by?



xblackxstarx said:


> My love is size 18 I got it over a year ago when I was pregnant and a few stone heavier so it's now too big for me , some of those photos were taken a year ago
> 
> The Anita ko is much smaller than my love , when I first got my Anita ko as you can see in the pic with the grass and snow in it was really tight it only just fit me
> 
> It depends on how you like your bracelets to fit ? Would you prefer the Anita ko to fit tight or loose ? If you order from Anita ko directly you can actually request studs to be removed to make a tight fit


----------



## xblackxstarx

I did not buy from anita ko I got mine from another tpf member 
My snake cuff is from roseark  I don't know the name of the designer
If you look up rose ark kathy rose snake cuff it's similar but not the same one as mine exactly
All I know is mine is from roseark jewellers I wish I knew if it was kathyrose or specifically rose ark 




bougainvillier said:


> Thank you for the intel. I do like my bracelet to fit snug but definitely not uncomfortably sung.
> 
> I will check it out on Anita Ko. Did you order from their online boutique?
> 
> Also the snake bracelet is amazing as well. Whom is that by?


----------



## LVoeletters

Been layering like crazy! For a while I've been wearing one piece per body part lol... Simple earrings, one necklace, just the love bangle and a eternity ring on the other... But with the holiday season and my two treats to myself and then two treats that were gifted to me I've been more casual and crazy with the layering. Im sure I'll go back to my streamlined look soon enough. I find myself going through phases of layering.  (Sorry I've been using the same pics but my new phone (5S) camera is HORRID plus lighting sucks and pics don't do it justice!


----------



## Candice0985

LVoeletters said:


> Been layering like crazy! For a while I've been wearing one piece per body part lol... Simple earrings, one necklace, just the love bangle and a eternity ring on the other... But with the holiday season and my two treats to myself and then two treats that were gifted to me I've been more casual and crazy with the layering. Im sure I'll go back to my streamlined look soon enough. I find myself going through phases of layering.  (Sorry I've been using the same pics but my new phone (5S) camera is HORRID plus lighting sucks and pics don't do it justice!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2455978
> View attachment 2455980
> View attachment 2455981
> View attachment 2455982



love your new pieces! what else is new? you have your RG arrow, diamond Arrow, diamond bangle....one more piece!?

you my dear were spoiled this Christmas by your BF and by you


----------



## LVoeletters

Candice0985 said:


> love your new pieces! what else is new? you have your RG arrow, diamond Arrow, diamond bangle....one more piece!?
> 
> 
> 
> you my dear were spoiled this Christmas by your BF and by you




He said the arrow should remind me daily what a keeper he is lmao! The other gift I received was small but very fun and sweet, a cuff from
Jewelmint from a dear friend. I've never shopped for a piece myself, but I have drooled over their costume jewelry. I also was given a movado in return for something of mine but it's not my taste at all. It's simplistic with mother of pearl and diamond markers but the bracelet feels so thin, at least from what I am used to. I think we both deserve a pat on the shoulder for how nicely we treated ourselves this season- I want to see modeling pics of your earrings! I think your dad gets the award for best treater!


----------



## Candice0985

LVoeletters said:


> He said the arrow should remind me daily what a keeper he is lmao! The other gift I received was small but very fun and sweet, a cuff from
> Jewelmint from a dear friend. I've never shopped for a piece myself, but I have drooled over their costume jewelry. I also was given a movado in return for something of mine but it's not my taste at all. It's simplistic with mother of pearl and diamond markers but the bracelet feels so thin, at least from what I am used to. I think we both deserve a pat on the shoulder for how nicely we treated ourselves this season- I want to see modeling pics of your earrings! I think your dad gets the award for best treater!



I know he's spoils my sister and I, we love him even if he didn't! in fact this is new for him. he never used to like Christmas but the last few years he has found the christmas spirit  

that is so sweet of your BF! sounds like a really sweet guy! I've always creeped jewel mint too but never ordered anything, how is the quality?

i'll try to get a modelling picture, it' so hard with earrings!!!


----------



## LVoeletters

Candice0985 said:


> I know he's spoils my sister and I, we love him even if he didn't! in fact this is new for him. he never used to like Christmas but the last few years he has found the christmas spirit
> 
> 
> 
> that is so sweet of your BF! sounds like a really sweet guy! I've always creeped jewel mint too but never ordered anything, how is the quality?
> 
> 
> 
> i'll try to get a modelling picture, it' so hard with earrings!!!




Quality isn't bad for what it is/the price, but I don't see the ability to wear it everyday, which is a bummer!


----------



## yogamamaloves

LVoeletters said:


> Been layering like crazy! For a while I've been wearing one piece per body part lol... Simple earrings, one necklace, just the love bangle and a eternity ring on the other... But with the holiday season and my two treats to myself and then two treats that were gifted to me I've been more casual and crazy with the layering. Im sure I'll go back to my streamlined look soon enough. I find myself going through phases of layering.  (Sorry I've been using the same pics but my new phone (5S) camera is HORRID plus lighting sucks and pics don't do it justice!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2455978
> View attachment 2455980
> View attachment 2455981
> View attachment 2455982




They are all wonderful pieces Where is your bead bracelet and evil eye bracelet from?


----------



## Onebagtoomany

So glad to finally post in this thread, been looking for a bracelet to stack with my Love for ages and finally decided on the Hermes Clic H bracelet in black with gold h/w - I love it! Do you guys think I should wear the Clic in front of the Love or behind it? The Love is a size 17 and the Clic the PM but there is wiggle room for both.


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Here is a shot with the Love in front:


----------



## bougainvillier

Onebagtoomany said:


> So glad to finally post in this thread, been looking for a bracelet to stack with my Love for ages and finally decided on the Hermes Clic H bracelet in black with gold h/w - I love it! Do you guys think I should wear the Clic in front of the Love or behind it? The Love is a size 17 and the Clic the PM but there is wiggle room for both.




Congrats! I love your pairing. Simple and elegant. Are Love 17 and PM about the same size?


----------



## Onebagtoomany

bougainvillier said:


> Congrats! I love your pairing. Simple and elegant. Are Love 17 and PM about the same size?



Thanks!  Yes, they are approx the same size. I like a reasonably snug fit and also didn't want to risk the Clic sliding over my Love. They stack really nicely together


----------



## bougainvillier

Onebagtoomany said:


> Thanks!  Yes, they are approx the same size. I like a reasonably snug fit and also didn't want to risk the Clic sliding over my Love. They stack really nicely together



Thank you. I am hesitating on the Clic Clac because my Love is a 16. Scared that it will slide over... 

Nonetheless I got something to stack with my Love today as well. A bar diamond bracelet! I love how dainty yet shiny it looks. Just to my liking


----------



## bougainvillier

Another stacking attempt


----------



## bougainvillier

And this is probably too much?


----------



## Onebagtoomany

bougainvillier said:


> Thank you. I am hesitating on the Clic Clac because my Love is a 16. Scared that it will slide over...
> 
> Nonetheless I got something to stack with my Love today as well. A bar diamond bracelet! I love how dainty yet shiny it looks. Just to my liking



Beautiful! I love this look  Where is your diamond bracelet from if you don't mind me asking? I think the Clic probably would slide over your size 16 Love but you could always wear them on different wrists?


----------



## Onebagtoomany

bougainvillier said:


> Another stacking attempt



I like it, very edgy and cool!



bougainvillier said:


> And this is probably too much?



I don't think this looks bad but perhaps they are a bit much together. You have an amazing collection of bracelets!


----------



## bougainvillier

Onebagtoomany said:


> Beautiful! I love this look  Where is your diamond bracelet from if you don't mind me asking? I think the Clic probably would slide over your size 16 Love but you could always wear them on different wrists?




I got it from blue nile


----------



## etk123

bougainvillier said:


> Thank you. I am hesitating on the Clic Clac because my Love is a 16. Scared that it will slide over...
> 
> Nonetheless I got something to stack with my Love today as well. A bar diamond bracelet! I love how dainty yet shiny it looks. Just to my liking



This is my daily stack also but mine is white gold. Even the solitaire and band. Love it!!!


----------



## etk123

Onebagtoomany said:


> Here is a shot with the Love in front:



I like the Clik in the back, let the Love be front and center.


----------



## bougainvillier

etk123 said:


> This is my daily stack also but mine is white gold. Even the solitaire and band. Love it!!!




Thank you! Great minds


----------



## sgj99

Onebagtoomany said:


> So glad to finally post in this thread, been looking for a bracelet to stack with my Love for ages and finally decided on the Hermes Clic H bracelet in black with gold h/w - I love it! Do you guys think I should wear the Clic in front of the Love or behind it? The Love is a size 17 and the Clic the PM but there is wiggle room for both.





Onebagtoomany said:


> Here is a shot with the Love in front:



beautiful combination, they really flatter each other without taking away from each other or over-powering one another.  i like the first shot best with the H bracelet closer to your hand.  i don't know why but that's the one i'd pick.


----------



## Mslizzy

bougainvillier said:


> Thank you. I am hesitating on the Clic Clac because my Love is a 16. Scared that it will slide over...
> 
> Nonetheless I got something to stack with my Love today as well. A bar diamond bracelet! I love how dainty yet shiny it looks. Just to my liking
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOTE
> Your bar bracelet is so cute.  Does your love slide over your bar since it is so dainty?


----------



## bougainvillier

Mslizzy said:


> Your bar bracelet is so cute.  Does your love slide over your bar since it is so dainty?



Thank you. 
It actually does not. My love is 16 and bar diamond is 6" so it's about the same.


----------



## Chelster

etk123 said:


> I actually wear this on my right wrist



Beautiful wg black diamond combo


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

bougainvillier said:


> Thank you. I am hesitating on the Clic Clac because my Love is a 16. Scared that it will slide over...
> 
> Nonetheless I got something to stack with my Love today as well. A bar diamond bracelet! I love how dainty yet shiny it looks. Just to my liking



Very nice, I love the bar bracelet as I prefer dainty bracelets too!


----------



## Samia

Onebagtoomany said:


> So glad to finally post in this thread, been looking for a bracelet to stack with my Love for ages and finally decided on the Hermes Clic H bracelet in black with gold h/w - I love it! Do you guys think I should wear the Clic in front of the Love or behind it? The Love is a size 17 and the Clic the PM but there is wiggle room for both.



I like the Clic Clac in front! Congrats on the bracelets, they look fab together!


----------



## bougainvillier

NikkisABagGirl said:


> Very nice, I love the bar bracelet as I prefer dainty bracelets too!




Thank you Nikki


----------



## Divealicious

Really enjoying all the pics here so I thought I'd contribute one of my own. I wore this a while ago already but it's one of my favorite stacks


----------



## Onebagtoomany

etk123 said:


> I like the Clik in the back, let the Love be front and center.



Thanks etk!


----------



## Onebagtoomany

sgj99 said:


> beautiful combination, they really flatter each other without taking away from each other or over-powering one another.  i like the first shot best with the H bracelet closer to your hand.  i don't know why but that's the one i'd pick.



Thank you for your sweet comment! I think I prefer that combination too


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Samia said:


> I like the Clic Clac in front! Congrats on the bracelets, they look fab together!



Thanks Samia, I think I prefer it in front too! These bracelets are so addictive, I really want a blue one with silver now for summer


----------



## MischiefManaged

Ekkkkkk I FINALLY figured out how to attach a photo! I'm so embarrased.

Anyhow here is my perm. stack that I wear.  The plain WG bangled was sautered onto my wrist when I was 16 years old.  Then I added a WG love with 4 diamonds when I turned 29.


----------



## bex285




----------



## JOJA

bougainvillier said:


> Thank you. I am hesitating on the Clic Clac because my Love is a 16. *Scared that it will slide over*...
> 
> Nonetheless I got something to stack with my Love today as well. A bar diamond bracelet! I love how dainty yet shiny it looks. Just to my liking
> 
> Sadly, it will.  I have a size 16 Love and can't wear it stacked with my Clic Clac ~ I have to wear them on different hands.  I thought they would work together but they don't.


----------



## bougainvillier

JOJA said:


> bougainvillier said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you. I am hesitating on the Clic Clac because my Love is a 16. *Scared that it will slide over*...
> 
> 
> 
> Nonetheless I got something to stack with my Love today as well. A bar diamond bracelet! I love how dainty yet shiny it looks. Just to my liking
> 
> 
> 
> Sadly, it will.  I have a size 16 Love and can't wear it stacked with my Clic Clac ~ I have to wear them on different hands.  I thought they would work together but they don't.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for sharing
Click to expand...


----------



## LiveForToday

bex285 said:


>


absolutely adorable ! LOVE this look...


----------



## annanas

RG love and a YG bracelet my grandmother gave me years and years ago


----------



## EmmieMc

annanas said:


> RG love and a YG bracelet my grandmother gave me years and years ago



What is RG?


----------



## jinjia_1812

EmmieMc said:


> What is RG?


It's Rose Gold


----------



## bougainvillier

annanas said:


> RG love and a YG bracelet my grandmother gave me years and years ago




Love this one! It brightened my day


----------



## etk123

bougainvillier said:


> Love this one! It brightened my day



*LOVE LOVE LOVE* your pink camellia WOC!!!!! :love eyes:

sorry off topic


----------



## Divealicious

My stack today


----------



## bougainvillier

etk123 said:


> *LOVE LOVE LOVE* your pink camellia WOC!!!!! :love eyes:
> 
> sorry off topic



Thank you


----------



## LocksAndKeys

Any Balenciaga leather bracelet stacks? I just got the Black Rubber Stud Triple Tour and I can't wait to start stacking it!


----------



## clydekiwi

Where did u get that make a wish bangle?! Love it!!


----------



## clydekiwi

Does anyone have any jes maharry jewelry?


----------



## Divealicious

clydekiwi said:


> Where did u get that make a wish bangle?! Love it!!



thanks, they are by a Dutch brand called Heart to get, all of their jewelry features positive messages  I also have similar RG and YG bracelets with slogans 'The power of friendship' and 'Follow your dreams', but I'm still debating if I will keep or return them. I need to try and make some nice stacks to see if I really 'need' them


----------



## clydekiwi

Divealicious said:


> thanks, they are by a Dutch brand called Heart to get, all of their jewelry features positive messages  I also have similar RG and YG bracelets with slogans 'The power of friendship' and 'Follow your dreams', but I'm still debating if I will keep or return them. I need to try and make some nice stacks to see if I really 'need' them




Thanks! Is there a website


----------



## Divealicious

clydekiwi said:


> Thanks! Is there a website



http://www.hearttogetjewelry.com/

You'll need Google translate 
I guess they haven't gone International yet.


----------



## Stacker Cat

Love this thread - love my jewels


----------



## Stacker Cat

And for very special occasions


----------



## LVoeletters

in very dim lighting.... Cartier love, diamond eternity bangle and gold bead bracelet.......same old half eternity ring and evil eye bracelet.... Diamond hoops and pave arrow necklace finally!


----------



## bougainvillier

What is on my right wrist today. 

I normally just wear the bar diamond bracelet but thought its nice to have the fish bracelet on for the new lunar year. My mom has always taught me how fish is good luck during the lunar new year 

Have a good one everyone!


----------



## Caz71

Early bday pressie fm mum. Bangle.


----------



## Harpertoo

bougainvillier said:


> What is on my right wrist today.
> 
> I normally just wear the bar diamond bracelet but thought its nice to have the fish bracelet on for the new lunar year. My mom has always taught me how fish is good luck during the lunar new year
> 
> Have a good one everyone!
> 
> View attachment 2482575


Beautiful!
Happy lunar new year! 
(I'm just taking a break from preparing for our party!)


----------



## xblackxstarx

Anita Ko rose gold single diamond pave stud spike bracelet, Tiffany and co white gold with diamonds atlas bracelet and Cartier love bracelet in yellow gold


----------



## Stacker Cat

xblackxstarx said:


> Anita Ko rose gold single diamond pave stud spike bracelet, Tiffany and co white gold with diamonds atlas bracelet and Cartier love bracelet in yellow gold




The Anita Ko goes so well with the tiffany, really nice bracelets.


----------



## bosborne23

My usual stack!


----------



## clydekiwi

bosborne23 said:


> View attachment 2487307
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2487308
> 
> 
> My usual stack!




What kind is the rope one with the little heart lock? Love it


----------



## bosborne23

clydekiwi said:


> What kind is the rope one with the little heart lock? Love it




Everything but the watch is David Yurman!


----------



## Dode99

xblackxstarx said:


> Anita Ko rose gold single diamond pave stud spike bracelet, Tiffany and co white gold with diamonds atlas bracelet and Cartier love bracelet in yellow gold



 I think I'm drooling over your WG Tiffany bracelet a little bit . Your pic make me consider the WG as well. I have YG love w/ 4 diamonds and I love mixing metals, the diamonds are breathtaking. Thanks for enabling me, like I don't have many pieces in my mind already  .


----------



## bluekit

I love your Yurmans!


bosborne23 said:


> View attachment 2487307
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2487308
> 
> 
> My usual stack!


----------



## bosborne23

bluekit said:


> I love your Yurmans!




Thank you so much! It has become quite the addiction!


----------



## sgj99

bosborne23 said:


> View attachment 2487307
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2487308
> 
> 
> My usual stack!


 
love all your DY bracelets, they are gorgeous.  and your Michele watch blends in perfectly.


----------



## mad_for_chanel

Playing around ...not sure of the left wrist at all
	

		
			
		

		
	






Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## jinjia_1812

My new additions and my favorite stack currently (DBTY from tiffany & co)


----------



## shpahlc

Playing around with the hair tie trend by adding a little sparkle to my stack (the tie is actually there to prevent my loves from loosening!)


----------



## bougainvillier

shpahlc said:


> Playing around with the hair tie trend by adding a little sparkle to my stack (the tie is actually there to prevent my loves from loosening!)
> 
> View attachment 2494445
> 
> View attachment 2494446




So cute! Is this from opi holiday collection?


----------



## Switibuster

My stacking today....decided to get clou and five motif mop braclet to stack with my two loves...&#128516;&#128516;&#128516;


----------



## NSB

Switibuster said:


> My stacking today....decided to get clou and five motif mop braclet to stack with my two loves...&#128516;&#128516;&#128516;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2497172
> View attachment 2497174


So beautiful!!!!


----------



## bosborne23

sgj99 said:


> love all your DY bracelets, they are gorgeous.  and your Michele watch blends in perfectly.




Thank you so much! &#9786;&#65039;


----------



## pree

Switibuster,
You have such a great stack! 2 Love and a Clou is divine!
The width of the 2 Loves balances the Clou well.

I've been debating on whether to get a second Love or Clou.
My dream would to get both!!!


----------



## jenna_foo

I'm new to this thread. Here's my stack for today.


----------



## Kitsunegrl

I just got my Blue Nile bar bracelet. Very tiny, but lots of sparkle. 

The DY are 5mm for comparison.


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV




----------



## monidda

A little stacking from me today, I just realised a YG band I have in my box goes quite well with my new VCA onyx Alhambra 5 motif .


----------



## NYTexan

Switibuster said:


> My stacking today....decided to get clou and five motif mop braclet to stack with my two loves...&#128516;&#128516;&#128516;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2497172
> View attachment 2497174


Love it! Are you not worried about scratching the VCA MOP bracelet? I always wear mine by itself because I am so worried. I think the onyx like monidda wears it in the above pic is probably ok but the MOP yikes. Let me know. Perhaps I will try it too.


----------



## jessicakoh

My stack today. Carolina Bucci disco ball bracelets in white and yellow gold, and diamond tennis bracelet. The disco ball bracelets really sparkle!! Going to get them in rose and black gold soon. &#128525;


----------



## jenna_foo

My stacks today.


----------



## Kaprisse

Hi. I'm new to this forum and still finding my way. I posted my bracelet stack earlier today in another thread but think this is a better place for it. Love everyone's previous posts.


----------



## Kaprisse

And here is the pic...


----------



## Hilaryljh

Kaprisse said:


> And here is the pic...



May I ask where you got the dragon bracelet? It's lovely!


----------



## Kaprisse

Hilaryljh said:


> May I ask where you got the dragon bracelet? It's lovely!


Its a John Hardy naga bracelet.  I bought it at Bloomingdales in New York a few years back.  Check out their website.  I believe it is still available.


----------



## annanas

moved my love to my watch wrist, i think i kind of like it!


----------



## karo

annanas said:


> moved my love to my watch wrist, i think i kind of like it!


Love your stack! Your RG Love looks perfect with your watch.


----------



## Kaprisse

Stacking rings today....


----------



## darkangel07760

shpahlc said:


> Playing around with the hair tie trend by adding a little sparkle to my stack (the tie is actually there to prevent my loves from loosening!)
> 
> View attachment 2494445
> 
> View attachment 2494446



I quite like that!  Might have to steal this idea from you


----------



## bougainvillier

Switibuster said:


> My stacking today....decided to get clou and five motif mop braclet to stack with my two loves...&#128516;&#128516;&#128516;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2497172
> View attachment 2497174




This is substantial!!! Do you take the JUC one size down from your love size? Does it slide over?


----------



## Divealicious

RG stack: Heart to get 'Follow your dreams' bangle and Cartier Love bracelet


----------



## jchjewels

My stack for today! The silver bracelet was a gift from my hubby for Christmas and the black onyx for Valentine's day. Both are from Tiffany. Love them.


----------



## Caz71

Stack yesterday...


----------



## Caz71

jchjewels said:


> my stack for today! The silver bracelet was a gift from my hubby for christmas and the black onyx for valentine's day. Both are from tiffany. Love them.



nice!)


----------



## NYTexan

Pulled out my old Kieselstein Cord today. I know he is not stacked but this guy is not sharing space with anyone. I still covet the yellow gold bracelet and ring. Someday!!!


----------



## Samia

annanas said:


> moved my love to my watch wrist, i think i kind of like it!


Looks amazing!


----------



## missellecee

Caz71 said:


> Stack yesterday...
> 
> 
> View attachment 2508144


 
Hi there-

Love your VCA bracelet!! Did you have to get the bracelet lengthened since it's made for a baby's wrist?


----------



## Candice0985

Divealicious said:


> RG stack: Heart to get 'Follow your dreams' bangle and Cartier Love bracelet


love this! you ended up getting the bangle  I was checking out the website when you mentioned it on IG 



jchjewels said:


> My stack for today! The silver bracelet was a gift from my hubby for Christmas and the black onyx for Valentine's day. Both are from Tiffany. Love them.


these look great together!



missellecee said:


> Hi there-
> 
> Love your VCA bracelet!! Did you have to get the bracelet lengthened since it's made for a baby's wrist?


I believe this bracelet is "inspired"


----------



## k5ml3k

My daily stack


----------



## fightthesunrise

Today's stack! Vince Camuto, Juicy Couture, and Siany, a local boutique, that makes their own.


----------



## Caz71

fightthesunrise said:


> View attachment 2516580
> 
> 
> Today's stack! Vince Camuto, Juicy Couture, and Siany, a local boutique, that makes their own.



I like - Edgy!


----------



## Caz71

k5ml3k said:


> My daily stack
> 
> View attachment 2516407



Is the leather / heart from Fossil. I have seen something like that there? Nice


----------



## Caz71

missellecee said:


> Hi there-
> 
> Love your VCA bracelet!! Did you have to get the bracelet lengthened since it's made for a baby's wrist?



Yes it is not a vca. When I saw it I told the SA about VCA. She had never heard of them?


----------



## fightthesunrise

Caz71 said:


> I like - Edgy!




Thank you!


----------



## k5ml3k

Caz71 said:


> Is the leather / heart from Fossil. I have seen something like that there? Nice




Thank you! it's actually from mulberry.


----------



## stmary

I haven't worn my dbty bracelet for a long time and decided to wear it last week, however upon opening my jeweley box, the bracelet was all tangled up and it took me nearly 3 excruciating days to untangled the bracelet. I finally managed to free the bracelt and here it is....



P/s: this bracelet is never coming off my wrist again


----------



## NYTexan

stmary said:


> I haven't worn my dbty bracelet for a long time and decided to wear it last week, however upon opening my jeweley box, the bracelet was all tangled up and it took me nearly 3 excruciating days to untangled the bracelet. I finally managed to free the bracelt and here it is....
> View attachment 2517179
> 
> 
> P/s: this bracelet is never coming off my wrist again


Omg! Don't take it off...you should wear that everyday. I love the DBTY bracelet with the LOVE. Beautiful classic combo!


----------



## NSB

NYTexan said:


> Omg! Don't take it off...you should wear that everyday. I love the DBTY bracelet with the LOVE. Beautiful classic combo!


Totally agree!


----------



## stmary

NYTexan said:


> Omg! Don't take it off...you should wear that everyday. I love the DBTY bracelet with the LOVE. Beautiful classic combo!



Thank you. Yes it was so stressful to untangle the bracelet, my neck hurts because of it. It's going to stay on my wrist for a long long time


----------



## bags and bijoux

I don't normally wear a bracelet but thought I'd try it out.


----------



## monidda

I am obsessed with this stack, I have been wearing for a week now


----------



## jenna_foo

bags and bijoux said:


> i don't normally wear a bracelet but thought i'd try it out.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2520432




love this!!


----------



## NYTexan

monidda said:


> I am obsessed with this stack, I have been wearing for a week now


Love it! Do you ever wear any other bracelets with your VCA? Hopefully someday they will release the vintage alhambra in Lapis...would be a nice addition to your collection.


----------



## stmary

monidda said:


> I am obsessed with this stack, I have been wearing for a week now



obsessed! lovely stack!


----------



## monidda

NYTexan said:


> Love it! Do you ever wear any other bracelets with your VCA? Hopefully someday they will release the vintage alhambra in Lapis...would be a nice addition to your collection.


To be honest I am to early in the game as I haven't had my pieces long. I did try the onyx with an orange clic clac and that looked good if a bit in your face LOL.


----------



## monidda

PHP:
	






stmary said:


> obsessed! lovely stack!


Wish there was a like button,


----------



## bags and bijoux

jenna_foo said:


> love this!!



Thank you. It was my first time wearing a stack. May try it again soon.



monidda said:


> To be honest I am to early in the game as I haven't had my pieces long. I did try the onyx with an orange clic clac and that looked good if a bit in your face LOL.



Would love to see pictures of the Alhambra stacked with the orange clic clac. I love the VCA and H Clic Clac, but are out of my reach for now. Loved your stack you posted.


----------



## monidda

bags and bijoux said:


> Thank you. It was my first time wearing a stack. May try it again soon.
> 
> 
> 
> Would love to see pictures of the Alhambra stacked with the orange clic clac. I love the VCA and H Clic Clac, but are out of my reach for now. Loved your stack you posted.



Thank you Bags and Bijoux , noticed you re from the UK ( same here). I have been waiting 12 long years to get my first VCA but finally we are mart age free so I can start collecting a few coveted pieces. Hang in there it will come 
As for the Alhambra/clic combo I posted in this thread earlier 
http://forum.purseblog.com/the-jewelry-box/layering-and-stacking-thread-746322-170.html


----------



## jchjewels

Today's stack


----------



## bags and bijoux

monidda said:


> Thank you Bags and Bijoux , noticed you re from the UK ( same here). I have been waiting 12 long years to get my first VCA but finally we are mart age free so I can start collecting a few coveted pieces. Hang in there it will come
> As for the Alhambra/clic combo I posted in this thread earlier
> http://forum.purseblog.com/the-jewelry-box/layering-and-stacking-thread-746322-170.html



It looks lovely. May need some Hermes and VCA in my collection. Living in the north of England we don't have the designer jewellers/ boutiques unfortunately or fortunately if it's the bank manager?


----------



## monidda

bags and bijoux said:


> It looks lovely. May need some Hermes and VCA in my collection. Living in the north of England we don't have the designer jewellers/ boutiques unfortunately or fortunately if it's the bank manager?


I'm in the North as well but my sister lives in London so we visit quite often. Xx


----------



## Candice0985

my simple stack today. I just bought the tiffany infinity bracelet yesterday


----------



## Caz71

Candice0985 said:


> my simple stack today. I just bought the tiffany infinity bracelet yesterday
> View attachment 2522370



Lovely!)


----------



## Divealicious

Candice0985 said:


> my simple stack today. I just bought the tiffany infinity bracelet yesterday
> View attachment 2522370



I really want an infinity bracelet too, love it!


----------



## Candice0985

Divealicious said:


> I really want an infinity bracelet too, love it!



thanks Divealicious  it's a great bracelet, I love the size of the infinity motif!


----------



## Candice0985

Caz71 said:


> Lovely!)



thanks Caz


----------



## Missy1726

Candice0985 said:


> my simple stack today. I just bought the tiffany infinity bracelet yesterday
> View attachment 2522370



Love the classy look!!


----------



## Divealicious

Two looks from last week. I don't know how to make a nice stack with the H bracelet yet, so for now I "stacked" it with a sparkly golden tweed jacket


----------



## Purseluvnmama

Divealicious said:


> Two looks from last week. I don't know how to make a nice stack with the H bracelet yet, so for now I "stacked" it with a sparkly golden tweed jacket



I really like the H bracelet stacked with that jacket! Very pretty.


----------



## tulipfield

Divealicious said:


> Two looks from last week. I don't know how to make a nice stack with the H bracelet yet, so for now I "stacked" it with a sparkly golden tweed jacket




Pretty!


----------



## Lots love

These are my two favorite bracelets. one is handmade with inlay. the other is my love rg which I love I . thought I share my stack with other people.


----------



## Lots love




----------



## Firstfullsteps

Hi, does anyone know what material loewe uses for their bracelets? This one is in rose gold finish..


----------



## Divealicious

Purseluvnmama said:


> I really like the H bracelet stacked with that jacket! Very pretty.





tulipfield said:


> Pretty!



Thank you


----------



## PrincessCypress

This is my current favorite stack with a flower bling bracelet and a lagon Clic Clac H PHW.


----------



## mad_for_chanel

PrincessCypress said:


> This is my current favorite stack with a flower bling bracelet and a lagon Clic Clac H PHW.




Wow


----------



## Apelila

Aloha ladies and gents I always wear my Hawaiian Heirloom and Lei ali'i Bracelet
I just discover the Jewelry thread...and I luv it I'm always on the handbag forum but I do luv jewelry it's my first obssesion I hope you guys enjoy this post as much I enjoy drooling with all the bling bling Mahalo!


----------



## charleston-mom

Going for simple today - plain ole two tone. I'm in a funk. I think I need some color. Need a clic clac or something. I think I also need to sit on a beach in the Keys!


----------



## Caz71

Thomas sabo and no name peace bead


----------



## paula3boys

Right wrist


Left wrist with brand new bow bracelet that was just delivered!


----------



## Caz71

paula3boys said:


> View attachment 2532034
> 
> Right wrist
> View attachment 2532035
> 
> Left wrist with brand new bow bracelet that was just delivered!



Beautiful Tiffany. I still think of buying the bow bracelet!


----------



## paula3boys

Caz71 said:


> Beautiful Tiffany. I still think of buying the bow bracelet!




Thank you. You should get it! So pretty and feminine


----------



## Caz71

paula3boys said:


> Thank you. You should get it! So pretty and feminine



Ye i have the matchin necklace.


----------



## merc_g

My Alex + Ani stack. I don't wear them all at once, but I do wear multiples. I just love them!


----------



## lilmountaingirl

merc_g said:


> My Alex + Ani stack. I don't wear them all at once, but I do wear multiples. I just love them!
> 
> View attachment 2535926



So fun, love this pic!


----------



## merc_g

lilmountaingirl said:


> So fun, love this pic!



Thank you!!


----------



## monidda

merc_g said:


> My Alex + Ani stack. I don't wear them all at once, but I do wear multiples. I just love them!
> 
> View attachment 2535926


There s a lot of happy in there  gorgeous !!


----------



## darkangel07760

merc_g said:


> My Alex + Ani stack. I don't wear them all at once, but I do wear multiples. I just love them!
> 
> View attachment 2535926



I absolutely love alex and ani!  They are the perfect stacking bangles


----------



## darkangel07760

ok so what about this bracelet?
http://www.davidyurman.com/women/sh...agazine-limited-edition-box-set?result=search

I know it is aluminum, which folks may give pause, but it is within my budget... I love the black, which I think would go with either gold or silver.  Does anyone have a cuff this wide?  How does it look stacked?


----------



## Kitsunegrl

Darkangel, I love DY, but I think you might end up disappointed with this cuff. Being aluminum, it is going to be prone to dents especially if you layer and I'm pretty sure it is anodized which men's the black is just a layer of color.
Does it have to be all silver?He makes a cuff with gold end caps , but the gold is not in your face. Maybe the one with onyx?
The Crafty Celt dot com has torque cuffs with animal caps. They did a lot of jewelry for the show Vikings. I am saving for the fox one.


----------



## Apelila

Today I'm wearing my T&co. 
Have a good day thank you for letting share


----------



## darkangel07760

Kitsunegrl said:


> Darkangel, I love DY, but I think you might end up disappointed with this cuff. Being aluminum, it is going to be prone to dents especially if you layer and I'm pretty sure it is anodized which men's the black is just a layer of color.
> Does it have to be all silver?He makes a cuff with gold end caps , but the gold is not in your face. Maybe the one with onyx?
> The Crafty Celt dot com has torque cuffs with animal caps. They did a lot of jewelry for the show Vikings. I am saving for the fox one.


 
Sigh.
You are right, and if it dents, I won't wear it! I think I am going to try to save up for the all silver one.  
By the by, I got the bronze greyhound cuff, waiting for it!


----------



## Kitsunegrl

Oh cool, can't wait to see the cuff!


----------



## darkangel07760

Kitsunegrl said:


> Oh cool, can't wait to see the cuff!



I will definitely do a stack photo!


----------



## Onebagtoomany

A very simple stack - Cartier Love slim band in YG with my Annoushka skinny diamond eternity band in YG. I also have my Cartier Love cuff in YG on the same hand/wrist.


----------



## darkangel07760

Onebagtoomany said:


> A very simple stack - Cartier Love slim band in YG with my Annoushka skinny diamond eternity band in YG. I also have my Cartier Love cuff in YG on the same hand/wrist.



I love this stack


----------



## Molly0

Lots love said:


> View attachment 2527522
> View attachment 2527523
> View attachment 2527524
> View attachment 2527526



Wow!  I love that inlaid bracelet!  What is the purple?


----------



## Onebagtoomany

darkangel07760 said:


> I love this stack



Thanks  I know it is a bit boring compared to some of the other amazing stacks on here but I love the combo!


----------



## secw1977

Onebagtoomany said:


> A very simple stack - Cartier Love slim band in YG with my Annoushka skinny diamond eternity band in YG. I also have my Cartier Love cuff in YG on the same hand/wrist.



 Gorgeous xxx


----------



## Onebagtoomany

secw1977 said:


> Gorgeous xxx



Thanks  xxx


----------



## mymeimei02

Just got my black diamond and pink gold braceletwhich I layered it with my T&Co rose gold dbty and blue nile diamond bar bracelet. :thumbup:


----------



## atlcoach

mymeimei02 said:


> Just got my black diamond and pink gold braceletwhich I layered it with my T&Co rose gold dbty and blue nile diamond bar bracelet. :thumbup:




Beautiful!


----------



## Lots love

Molly0 said:


> Wow!  I love that inlaid bracelet!  What is the purple?




It's hand made gel  Sugilite which is very rare stone. I know isn't it I saw it fall in love with it pictures don't due the piece justice  it's more pretty in person thank you for you responding


----------



## Lots love

Lots love said:


> It's hand made gel  Sugilite which is very rare stone. I know isn't it I saw it fall in love with it pictures don't due the piece justice  it's more pretty in person thank you for you responding






	

		
			
		

		
	
 here's my other favorite stack bracelet I feel naked without two bracelet on together I just love the look you know


----------



## Lots love

lots love said:


> it's hand made gel  sugilite which is very rare stone. I know isn't it i saw it fall in love with it pictures don't due the piece justice  it's more pretty in person thank you for you responding


----------



## Lots love

Lots love said:


> View attachment 2541719




So which one do u like together on me first one or the second one


----------



## Lots love

my three favorite layer bracelets love them all


----------



## bougainvillier

Lots love said:


> So which one do u like together on me first one or the second one




Def the first. The second purple bracelet looks too bulky next to a love


----------



## Lots love

bougainvillier said:


> Def the first. The second purple bracelet looks too bulky next to a love




Thank you so much 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 I over them around what do u think please of it now


----------



## bougainvillier

Lots love said:


> Thank you so much
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2541794
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I over them around what do u think please of it now




Hmm again too bulky for me. I wear my love alone and dainty diamonds ones on the other wrist. So I might see these things very differently


----------



## Lots love

bougainvillier said:


> Hmm again too bulky for me. I wear my love alone and dainty diamonds ones on the other wrist. So I might see these things very differently




Thank you I needed the help I wanted to add color next to it I'm going to move it to the other wrist thank you got your help


----------



## LVoeletters

mymeimei02 said:


> Just got my black diamond and pink gold braceletwhich I layered it with my T&Co rose gold dbty and blue nile diamond bar bracelet. :thumbup:



Love this!


----------



## LVoeletters

Lots love said:


> View attachment 2541692
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here's my other favorite stack bracelet I feel naked without two bracelet on together I just love the look you know



I would wear this combo on one hand and the other bracelet on the other.


----------



## Lots love

LVoeletters said:


> I would wear this combo on one hand and the other bracelet on the other.



Thank you very much for your suggestion I agree with u that sounds like good idea


----------



## jenna_foo

My goodies I received today &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Lots love

jenna_foo said:


> My goodies I received today &#10084;&#65039;
> 
> View attachment 2542622




They look great love the look together


----------



## jenna_foo

Today's stacking


----------



## Lots love

jenna_foo said:


> Today's stacking
> View attachment 2543475








	

		
			
		

		
	
 needed help deciding which one to buy turquoise or chain bracelet which do u think would look good with my current stack I like to add to it either cuff turquoise or bracelet to love and David Yurman piece needed help thank u


----------



## Lots love

lots love said:


> View attachment 2544879
> View attachment 2544880
> View attachment 2544881
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> needed help deciding which one to buy turquoise or chain bracelet which do u think would look good with my current stack i like to add to it either cuff turquoise or bracelet to love and david yurman piece needed help thank u


----------



## auberielle

My stack last night, Tous bracelet and Michael Kors Astor bracelet


----------



## jenna_foo

Lots love said:


> I really like the devotion link bracelet. Have you tried it on to see how it looks?


----------



## jenna_foo

auberielle said:


> My stack last night, Tous bracelet and Michael Kors Astor bracelet




Very pretty!!


----------



## NYTexan

Pulled out some classics!! My H pieces always make me smile


----------



## jenna_foo

My stack today. Happy Monday to all &#128522;


----------



## mad_for_chanel

NYTexan said:


> Pulled out some classics!! My H pieces always make me smile




 nice !


----------



## mad_for_chanel

T&co Atlas with H clic clac


----------



## jchjewels

My stack for today!


----------



## mad_for_chanel

jchjewels said:


> My stack for today!




Cute stack!


----------



## Samia

Today's Stack


----------



## jchjewels

mad_for_chanel said:


> Cute stack!



Thank you!


----------



## rm_petite

Happy St. Patricks Day!


----------



## darkangel07760

i coupled my brand new DY cuff with some Alex and Ani!


----------



## jenna_foo

darkangel07760 said:


> i coupled my brand new DY cuff with some Alex and Ani!




Very pretty!!!!


----------



## jenna_foo

Today's stack. I need to break out some JA


----------



## Caz71

Dbty and yg bangle.


----------



## darkangel07760

jenna_foo said:


> Very pretty!!!!



Thank you


----------



## hn_tee

My stack for today, Tiffany's and Pandora


----------



## dizzy lizzy

My stack for the day....


Damas evil eye bracelet, paired with VCA 5-motif Vintage Alhambra onyx bracelet and MB profile watch


----------



## JOJA

jenna_foo said:


> Today's stack. I need to break out some JA
> View attachment 2546787



I love this ~ It makes me really want that DY bracelet!!!


----------



## jenna_foo

JOJA said:


> I love this ~ It makes me really want that DY bracelet!!!




Thanks!!! You should buy it!!! I absolutely love it!!


----------



## kgw5

Just got this Vita Fede 'Futturo' bracelet in the mail, and I LOVE it! It's very heavy, so I can't wear it when I'm typing, but that's a small sacrifice I'm willing to make, lol!


----------



## jenna_foo

Today's stack 



Happy Hump Day!!!


----------



## Missydora

Thanks darkangel for directing me to your thread. here is all my Pandora stack sorry for the amount of photos I am putting on here all at once I've only just discovered this thread and I have been posting all my stack pics on the Pandora thread


----------



## jenna_foo

Missydora said:


> Thanks darkangel for directing me to your thread. here is all my Pandora stack sorry for the amount of photos I am putting on here all at once I've only just discovered this thread and I have been posting all my stack pics on the Pandora thread




Lovely!!!


----------



## Missydora

jenna_foo said:


> Lovely!!!



thank you   as you've probably gathered im slightly pandora obsessed???


----------



## Caz71

Missydora said:


> thank you   as you've probably gathered im slightly pandora obsessed???



Missy what do u think of the new Essence ones? Sorry for off topic.


----------



## Missydora

Caz71 said:


> Missy what do u think of the new Essence ones? Sorry for off topic.



I do like them as they are small and dainty in size which I like. The ability to space the beads out into different intervals is what appeals to me the most as for styling is far easier to create a good even looking stack not all bunched up that for me, I think will look more aesthetically pleasing.  I would want to have a close fit too,  rather than loose like the pandora bracelet.  Its on my wish list. Do you have one?


----------



## darkangel07760

Missydora said:


> Thanks darkangel for directing me to your thread. here is all my Pandora stack sorry for the amount of photos I am putting on here all at once I've only just discovered this thread and I have been posting all my stack pics on the Pandora thread



Nice!! Keep up the nice pics


----------



## Christchrist

Stacked my rings today. Love them all together but I know it's not good for them because the one eternity band can smash against the other 2


----------



## mad_for_chanel

3 rings stack. All Marco Bicego's


----------



## Christchrist

mad_for_chanel said:


> 3 rings stack. All Marco Bicego's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2548930




Very pretty


----------



## mad_for_chanel

Christchrist said:


> Very pretty




Thank you.


----------



## JOJA

Christchrist said:


> Stacked my rings today. Love them all together but I know it's not good for them because the one eternity band can smash against the other 2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2548838




Love this!!


----------



## Missy1726

Vale Baby Heart (Extended to 17&1/2")
18" .20 Diamond


----------



## LVoeletters

Missy1726 said:


> Vale Baby Heart (Extended to 17&1/2")
> 18" .20 Diamond



This is soooo sweet!


----------



## LVoeletters

mad_for_chanel said:


> 3 rings stack. All Marco Bicego's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2548930



Love this and your stack of rings!!


----------



## mad_for_chanel

Missy1726 said:


> Vale Baby Heart (Extended to 17&1/2")
> 
> 18" .20 Diamond




So delicate & precious! Gorgeous!


----------



## mad_for_chanel

LVoeletters said:


> Love this and your stack of rings!!




Thanks LVoeletters!


----------



## NYTexan

Missy1726 said:


> Vale Baby Heart (Extended to 17&1/2")
> 18" .20 Diamond


So pretty and sweet. Love it!


----------



## Caz71

Missydora said:


> I do like them as they are small and dainty in size which I like. The ability to space the beads out into different intervals is what appeals to me the most as for styling is far easier to create a good even looking stack not all bunched up that for me, I think will look more aesthetically pleasing.  I would want to have a close fit too,  rather than loose like the pandora bracelet.  Its on my wish list. Do you have one?



Yep. I got 17cm. The 16cm was too fitted. Got passion the hot pink one  here pix.




Plan to get a silver bead soon.


----------



## Missydora

Caz71 said:


> Yep. I got 17cm. The 16cm was too fitted. Got passion the hot pink one  here pix.
> 
> View attachment 2550308
> 
> 
> Plan to get a silver bead soon.


I love the hot pink bead,  it's the one I would get too I Want the Paisley siver bead it's so detailed and intricate to add texture, and purple bead.   thank you for sharing  I think I might have to get the 16cm as I have a 14cm wrist. I wish they would offer the essence bracelet on promos not just pandora bracelet/leathers or bangles.


----------



## almostaddict

Switibuster said:


> My stacking today....decided to get clou and five motif mop braclet to stack with my two loves...&#128516;&#128516;&#128516;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2497172
> View attachment 2497174



What size are your loves?


----------



## Kitsunegrl

Finally got my Alex Monroe fox!


----------



## b_c1

Kitsunegrl said:


> Finally got my Alex Monroe fox!





Ooohh I love it!!


----------



## dizzy lizzy

RG JUC and YG Onyx 5-motif VCA bracelet


----------



## Lots love

here's my stack for today one of my three favorite bracelets


----------



## clydekiwi

My tiffany and Louis Vuitton


----------



## jenna_foo

Today's stack.


----------



## Lots love

my new layered look


----------



## Kimseric

Balenciaga meets Kate spade. With phantom in the background )


----------



## darkangel07760

Kitsunegrl said:


> Finally got my Alex Monroe fox!



Love the fox


----------



## candyrain

Lots love said:


> View attachment 2560397
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my new layered look


I like! It makes me want to restring my amethyst beads. What are the red stones? Garnet?


----------



## ang2383

I posted this in the DY stacking thread and figured I should post it here too!  This is my 7mm amethyst moonlight ice, 7mm blue topaz, 10mm prasiolite moonlight along with my crossover ring!   Enjoy!


----------



## Junkenpo

Custom "Yukon Snow" nephrite jade bangle by Allan Spehar
5 motif bracelet VCA vintage alhambra onyx/yg


----------



## ItrainsinLondon

My stack today: my new Pandora with my old Tiffany bead bracelet:





This was last week's stack - gold bangles:


----------



## NYTexan

Classics


----------



## fightthesunrise

NYTexan said:


> Classics




All that H!  Gorgeous stack!


----------



## NYTexan

fightthesunrise said:


> All that H!  Gorgeous stack!


Thanks...H stuff make me happy


----------



## foxgal

Having fun with my new CDC, layered with Pandora and a Leah Alexandra shepard hook bangle.


----------



## anthonyroman06

Lanier said:


> Here are some old stacks that I've posted before:



Wow..Beautiful bracelets. It is looking very shiny and classical. It suits nicely in your hand.


----------



## *NYC Princess*

Junkenpo said:


> Custom "Yukon Snow" nephrite jade bangle by Allan Spehar
> 
> 5 motif bracelet VCA vintage alhambra onyx/yg




JKP, do you find the VCA bracelet big or did you have it made smaller? I know you also have small wrists. Couple years ago I was deciding between a Cartier RG love and a VCA RG Alhambra bracelet but the latter was too big on me. VCA recommended removing links between each clover but I didn't like the idea of changing the original piece.


----------



## Junkenpo

*NYC Princess* said:


> JKP, do you find the VCA bracelet big or did you have it made smaller? I know you also have small wrists. Couple years ago I was deciding between a Cartier RG love and a VCA RG Alhambra bracelet but the latter was too big on me. VCA recommended removing links between each clover but I didn't like the idea of changing the original piece.



Unaltered, the VCA bracelet was just too big to be comfortable for me. I think the original length is 7.5" and I had it altered down to 6.75". VCA removed links evenly between the motifs, so it stays balanced.  If you do, ask that the removed links are also returned to you. I think I could have gone smaller because it still is a little loose, but it is not too big. 

I don't think you could go wrong with either the love or the alhambra, both are gorgeous!  I love stacking my VCA with my jade.


----------



## aundria674




----------



## MaxineL

aundria674 said:


> View attachment 2569633



I love you bracelets. I was wondering what your tan leather rope one is?


----------



## aundria674

MaxineL said:


> I love you bracelets. I was wondering what your tan leather rope one is?



It's by sailormade. Here's their website link : http://sailormadeusa.com


----------



## MaxineL

aundria674 said:


> It's by sailormade. Here's their website link : http://sailormadeusa.com


Thank you so much


----------



## aundria674

MaxineL said:


> Thank you so much




You're welcome &#128516;


----------



## jchjewels

Today's little arm party! Love my new black onyx bracelet!


----------



## Caz71

Loomband. Good to protect scratching!!


----------



## couturequeen

A simple stack today!


----------



## BreadnGem

Caz71 said:


> View attachment 2572332
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Loomband. Good to protect scratching!!




I like your dainty diamond bangle. So pretty!! &#9786;&#65039;


----------



## Caz71

BreadnGem said:


> I like your dainty diamond bangle. So pretty!! &#9786;&#65039;



ahh I bent it a bit shopping at new store H & M. queues everywhere!


----------



## Divealicious

My WG and RG stack today


----------



## eggtartapproved

Loved going through every page of this thread and was inspired to try my first stack. Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## fightthesunrise

eggtartapproved said:


> Loved going through every page of this thread and was inspired to try my first stack. Thanks for letting me share!




Gorgeous!  I especially love the middle bracelet. Where is it from?


----------



## eggtartapproved

fightthesunrise said:


> Gorgeous!  I especially love the middle bracelet. Where is it from?



Thank you!  the middle one is from Swarovski.


----------



## Divealicious

eggtartapproved said:


> Thank you!  the middle one is from Swarovski.



Did you get this recently? I really like it too  Might look for it here if it still may be available in stores


----------



## mashedpotato

I love all of them and i don't know what i can choose. But am learning a lot. Continue bringing them up.


----------



## prettysquare

Solitaire necklace and gold plated sand dollar charm necklace (the sand dollar one is from a trip to Barbados years ago)


----------



## eggtartapproved

Divealicious said:


> Did you get this recently? I really like it too  Might look for it here if it still may be available in stores


Thank you, I received it last August and it's still on the website =)  

http://www.swarovski.com/Web_CA/en/5007773/product/Voile_Bangle.html


----------



## darkangel07760

eggtartapproved said:


> Loved going through every page of this thread and was inspired to try my first stack. Thanks for letting me share!


 
Great stack!


----------



## etk123

prettysquare said:


> Solitaire necklace and gold plated sand dollar charm necklace (the sand dollar one is from a trip to Barbados years ago)
> 
> View attachment 2581320




love both of your necklaces!


----------



## eggtartapproved

darkangel07760 said:


> Great stack!



Thank you!


----------



## Divealicious

eggtartapproved said:


> Thank you, I received it last August and it's still on the website =)
> 
> http://www.swarovski.com/Web_CA/en/5007773/product/Voile_Bangle.html



Oh I found it for my country! But it's currently out of stock... keeping an eye on it. Thanks!


----------



## eggtartapproved

Divealicious said:


> Oh I found it for my country! But it's currently out of stock... keeping an eye on it. Thanks!


 You're welcome! Hope you find one =)


----------



## Candice0985




----------



## authprada

What is the first bracelet, with the blue?


Candice0985 said:


> View attachment 2583313


----------



## PrincessCypress

My stack for a Snoop Dogg concert!


----------



## Lena186

Candice0985 said:


> View attachment 2583313



Lovely bracelets!


----------



## eggtartapproved

Today's stack. My second attempt. I absolutely love this thread and am so hooked!


----------



## MissFluffyCat

This is my _favorite _thread anywhere - thank you to everyone & your wonderful pics! I have been stacking bracelets & bangles for as long as I can remember. I've owned trunkloads of arm jewelry over the years, but my all time favorites are resin & leather (Balenciaga TT bracelets) rather than metal (got tired of tarnished silver).

I was a Dinosaur Designs fan from very early on. They are copies everywhere now, in markets for a couple of dollars. I can't resist them & wear both originals & copies.....


----------



## MissFluffyCat

More Dinosaur Designs, including their rings.


----------



## MissFluffyCat

I love Balenciaga TT leather bracelets  (more affordable than the bags...)   This is a purple-grey one (can't remember the colour name) with more Dinosaur Design rings.


----------



## MissFluffyCat

Bal TT & Dinosaur Designs, again (& Pandora)


----------



## MissFluffyCat

Anthracite Bal TT & Pandora, again.


----------



## MissFluffyCat

And to wrap up, having said all that, my #1 absolute favorite bracelets of all time are from a brand called *Jackie Brazil*, I just love Jackie Brazil!


----------



## MissFluffyCat

That's it from me - please keep the pics coming, it's such fun seeing what people do!  Here's a final Jackie Brazil & Bal combo:


----------



## atlcoach

MissFluffyCat said:


> That's it from me - please keep the pics coming, it's such fun seeing what people do!  Here's a final Jackie Brazil & Bal combo:




Your stacks are fabulous!! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Junkenpo

MissFluffyCat said:


> I was a Dinosaur Designs fan from very early on. They are copies everywhere now, in markets for a couple of dollars. I can't resist them & wear both originals & copies.....



Wow!  I liked all the designs you posted from this company (I'd never heard of them before) but I like this pic the best... reminds me of jade!


Here's my stack.







White opaque jadeite (you can just make out that bright neon green flash under all the white at the top) with a horn cuff from BCBG that has the constellation Aries in crystals, and a custom nephrite "Yukon Snow" bangle by Allan Spehar.


----------



## MissFluffyCat

Love that white-dark-green combination! Yes, to me the nicest resin is that with a bit of a jade-like translucent or organic finish. That nephrite is awesome.....


----------



## MS1222

WOW. Love your Bvlgari collection!





einseine said:


> All BVLGARI stackings from a magazine!


----------



## Suzie

MissFluffyCat said:


> That's it from me - please keep the pics coming, it's such fun seeing what people do!  Here's a final Jackie Brazil & Bal combo:



Love your stacks and I also adore dinosaur designs


----------



## Cartierangel

Today's stack:
Tiffany Metro bracelet 
Dinh Van Menottes bracelet
Black diamond station bracelet
Platinum flower bracelet


----------



## maq1112

instagram.com/p/nEJ_JWzFp0/


----------



## maq1112

thanks for letting me share, these are my favorite stacks


----------



## einseine

MS1222 said:


> WOW. Love your Bvlgari collection!




NO~ These are not mine.  It's a pic from a fashion magazine.


----------



## einseine

Candice0985 said:


> View attachment 2583313




Love it!  Really great combination!


----------



## Candice0985

einseine said:


> Love it!  Really great combination!



thanks einseine! how are you enjoying your new diamonds by the inch bracelet?

here's todays stack:
tiffany diamond daisy
blue sapphire bezel bracelet (it's cloudy today but it sparkles this amazing neon blue...my favorite sapphire!)
WG eternity bracelet


----------



## einseine

Candice0985 said:


> thanks einseine! how are you enjoying your new diamonds by the inch bracelet?
> 
> here's todays stack:
> tiffany diamond daisy
> blue sapphire bezel bracelet (it's cloudy today but it sparkles this amazing neon blue...my favorite sapphire!)
> WG eternity bracelet
> 
> View attachment 2590219




Wow!  Love this stack, too!!  I did not know that you also have the infinity bracelet in WG.  The blue sapphire one is very beautiul, too!


I wear my Tiffany dbty braclet 24/7, mostly solo, sometimes with Perlee Signature. Yesterday  I tried on Cartier's new bracelet, the amulette (the pic is not mine, though).  Because I wanted something round with dainty chain, inspired by your stack!!!  I also tried on JUC in PG diamond.  I Love it!!!


----------



## NSB

einseine said:


> Wow!  Love this stack, too!!  I did not know that you also have the infinity bracelet in WG.  The blue sapphire one is very beautiul, too!
> 
> 
> I wear my Tiffany dbty braclet 24/7, mostly solo, sometimes with Perlee Signature. Yesterday  I tried on Cartier's new bracelet, the amulette (the pic is not mine, though).  Because I wanted something round with dainty chain, inspired by your stack!!!  I also tried on JUC in PG diamond.  I Love it!!!


The amulette bracelets look so beautiful on. Did you like those?


----------



## Candice0985

einseine said:


> Wow!  Love this stack, too!!  I did not know that you also have the infinity bracelet in WG.  The blue sapphire one is very beautiul, too!
> 
> 
> I wear my Tiffany dbty braclet 24/7, mostly solo, sometimes with Perlee Signature. Yesterday  I tried on Cartier's new bracelet, the amulette (the pic is not mine, though).  Because I wanted something round with dainty chain, inspired by your stack!!!  I also tried on JUC in PG diamond.  I Love it!!!



these are gorgeous! I love the onyx one! I love the JUC too


----------



## walk-unafraid

Yellow gold Cartier Love with 3 recycled guitar string and pearl bangles from Restrung Jewelry in New Orleans. ..


----------



## einseine

NSB said:


> The amulette bracelets look so beautiful on. Did you like those?




Yes!  They are beautiful!  But, to be honest, I found the chain too dainty for the size of motif.  Suprisingly thin!!!  But, perhaps no problem because these are meant to be worn rather sunugly!


----------



## dcsurfergirl

Check out my layering...


----------



## auberielle

My stack of the day
Burberry The City watch
Michael Kors buckle bracelet


----------



## jenna_foo

walk-unafraid said:


> yellow gold cartier love with 3 recycled guitar string and pearl bangles from restrung jewelry in new orleans. ..




love these!!!


----------



## walk-unafraid

jenna_foo said:


> love these!!!



Thanks!  I love Restrung Jewelry's bracelets and necklaces so much.  FYI, if you aren't in the NO area, they also sell on Etsy.


----------



## Tawni192

I love wearing my David Yurman Silver Ice Collection together.


----------



## Love4H

My jeweler decided to seduce me with this tennis bracelet... Not buying it off course, it's crazy priced!
Don't know the specifics, I guess it's about 20-30 carats of diamonds.


----------



## oreo713

Love4H said:


> My jeweler decided to seduce me with this tennis bracelet... Not buying it off course, it's crazy priced!
> Don't know the specifics, I guess it's about 20-30 carats of diamonds.



YOWZA!!!  It is gorgeous!!!


----------



## WillstarveforLV

Tawni192 said:


> I love wearing my David Yurman Silver Ice Collection together.


 
Stunning!!!


----------



## Missy1726

Love4H said:


> My jeweler decided to seduce me with this tennis bracelet... Not buying it off course, it's crazy priced!
> Don't know the specifics, I guess it's about 20-30 carats of diamonds.



It's so big it looks fake haha Looks like one of those stretchy bracelets 

Of course it's gorgeous though!


----------



## PFPurses

Love4H said:


> My jeweler decided to seduce me with this tennis bracelet... Not buying it off course, it's crazy priced!
> Don't know the specifics, I guess it's about 20-30 carats of diamonds.


 
Love it


----------



## kath2

Love4H, where is your dbty-style bracelet from?? I love it!


----------



## oreo713

Love4H said:


> My jeweler decided to seduce me with this tennis bracelet... Not buying it off course, it's crazy priced!
> Don't know the specifics, I guess it's about 20-30 carats of diamonds.



To say the least, this is one beautiful stack.  I was wondering who the designer is of the dbty bracelet is?  It is nicer than any other I have seen.


----------



## kath2

What Oreo said--it's much more substantial and high-end looking than Tiffany's dbtys!


----------



## einseine

My new stacking!


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

einseine said:


> My new stacking!



Beautiful. Love the JUC.


----------



## einseine

NikkisABagGirl said:


> Beautiful. Love the JUC.


----------



## pree

The JUC looks sooooo good!


----------



## Love4H

oreo713 said:


> To say the least, this is one beautiful stack.  I was wondering who the designer is of the dbty bracelet is?  It is nicer than any other I have seen.



Thank you! I think it's a Swiss or Spanish brand starts with C, pretty popular in Switzerland. Unfortunately I don't remember the name of the brand.


----------



## einseine

pree said:


> The JUC looks sooooo good!



Thanks pree!


----------



## Monaliceke

einseine said:


> My new stacking!


WOW!!! :worthy:


----------



## dcsurfergirl

I'm still learning how to stack jewelry.  How does this look?   I combined my Tiffany Enchant band with two rings I got in the estate jewelry section of a shop in Ocean City, MD.


----------



## dcsurfergirl

Here's another stack.  The center ring is an estate piece I got in a cool jewelry shop in DC (Bensons Jewelers)!


----------



## einseine

luxemadam said:


> WOW!!! :worthy:



Thanks luxemadam!!!


----------



## anthony.roman

Lanier - Your bracelets are really tidy and cool.


----------



## Metrowestmama

einseine said:


> My new stacking!



So beautiful! I'm also considering a perlee. Do you wear yours everyday? Is it pretty sturdy?


----------



## oreo713

Love4H said:


> Thank you! I think it's a Swiss or Spanish brand starts with C, pretty popular in Switzerland. Unfortunately I don't remember the name of the brand.



Are there any hallmarks or numbers?  I'll do the homework if you can find either of these!
Thanks for sharing your incredible stack!


----------



## skyqueen

Love4H said:


> Thank you! I think it's a Swiss or Spanish brand starts with C, pretty popular in Switzerland. Unfortunately I don't remember the name of the brand.




Carrera y Carrera? Gorgeous Spanish jewelry...I have a couple pieces!


----------



## einseine

Metrowestmama said:


> So beautiful! I'm also considering a perlee. Do you wear yours everyday? Is it pretty sturdy?



Thanks Metrowestmama!  No, I don't.  I wear my Perlee when I feel like a stacking look with Love, 5-motif vintage alhambra, tiffany dbty or new JUC!

It is pretty sturdy, but you can probably bend it by hand or it will be curved if you hit it very hard.  Actually, I don't really like the backside of it.  In light of sturdiness, Love Bracelet is the best, of course. (unless it does not fall off!)


----------



## Love4H

skyqueen said:


> Carrera y Carrera? Gorgeous Spanish jewelry...I have a couple pieces!



No, no, it's a one word brand. I'm sorry, I totally forgot it. I'll check it out in my papers when I got home from vacation!

I bought it at the Geneve international airport at the Hour Passion store. That brand was presented on the same table with the Messika pieces.


----------



## Mullen 130

einseine said:


> My new stacking!



Love!


----------



## einseine

Mullen 130 said:


> Love!



Thank you Mullen!


----------



## bougainvillier

I really like the new gold bead ring I got for stacking. It's the one in the middle


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

bougainvillier said:


> I really like the new gold bead ring I got for stacking. It's the one in the middle
> 
> View attachment 2606507



I love it. It looks nice stacked this way.


----------



## Candice0985

einseine said:


> My new stacking!



looooove it!!! you have the best collection


----------



## einseine

Candice0985 said:


> looooove it!!! you have the best collection



Candice!  Thanks!!!	 
The JUC looks great with any bracelet, but I love this combo the best now!

Two more pics, including a closer look.  To my surprise, there is no noticeable difference between Cartier's PG and VCA's.


----------



## einseine

bougainvillier said:


> I really like the new gold bead ring I got for stacking. It's the one in the middle
> 
> View attachment 2606507



Love your rings!!!


----------



## Candice0985

einseine said:


> Candice!  Thanks!!!
> 
> The JUC looks great with any bracelet, but I love this combo the best now!
> 
> 
> 
> Two more pics, including a closer look.  To my surprise, there is no noticeable difference between Cartier's PG and VCA's.




Absolutely gorgeous! This stack is amazing, all three bracelets compliment each other perfectly! 

I'm expecting a new necklace to arrive tomorrow! hehe....

And also contemplating either the onyx or MOP amulette bracelet...


----------



## haute_chick

bougainvillier said:


> i really like the new gold bead ring i got for stacking. It's the one in the middle
> 
> View attachment 2606507



stunning set


----------



## einseine

Candice0985 said:


> Absolutely gorgeous! This stack is amazing, all three bracelets compliment each other perfectly!
> 
> I'm expecting a new necklace to arrive tomorrow! hehe....
> 
> And also contemplating either the onyx or MOP amulette bracelet...



I am happy to know that you like it because I love your taste!
Exciting!  I cannot wait for your modeling pic of your new bracelet!
I will try the JUC with vintage alhambra in onyx.


----------



## skyqueen

einseine said:


> Candice!  Thanks!!!
> 
> The JUC looks great with any bracelet, but I love this combo the best now!
> 
> 
> 
> Two more pics, including a closer look.  To my surprise, there is no noticeable difference between Cartier's PG and VCA's.




Just gorgeous!


----------



## Fashiongig

Layering my Tiffany's key necklace and heart necklace.


----------



## Cartierangel

Today's stack
Tiffany Metro
Dinh Van Menottes
Black Diamond Station Bracelet
White Gold Slave Bracelet
Diamond Flower Bracelet
Bulgari B Zero Ring


----------



## DA Club

Cartierangel said:


> Today's stack
> Tiffany Metro
> Dinh Van Menottes
> Black Diamond Station Bracelet
> White Gold Slave Bracelet
> Diamond Flower Bracelet
> Bulgari B Zero Ring



Love it! Where's your slave bracelet from?


----------



## einseine

skyqueen said:


> Just gorgeous!



Thank you skyqueen!!!


----------



## einseine

My new JUC X Perlee X Vintage Alhambra in onyx


----------



## xblackxstarx

I can't get enough of seeing the photos of your gorgeous bracelets especially in love with the diamond JUC 
Please could you tell me are the diamonds quite sparkly and noticeable irl they look like they are 
I wish you could post a video here they are beautiful ! 



einseine said:


> My new JUC X Perlee X Vintage Alhambra in onyx


----------



## bougainvillier

NikkisABagGirl said:


> I love it. It looks nice stacked this way.





einseine said:


> Love your rings!!!





haute_chick said:


> stunning set



Thanks everyone! I am glad I can share with you girls


----------



## bougainvillier

einseine said:


> Candice!  Thanks!!!
> The JUC looks great with any bracelet, but I love this combo the best now!
> 
> Two more pics, including a closer look.  To my surprise, there is no noticeable difference between Cartier's PG and VCA's.





einseine said:


> My new JUC X Perlee X Vintage Alhambra in onyx



Wow *einseine*, you have the best collection of bracelets! Love them all, especially stacked together! I have had my Love for half a year now, and it's scratched all over but I don't feel comfortable stacking it with the rest of my bracelets, mainly dainty chain bracelets. I think the sizing is very different, and it looked weird all tangled together. Time for another bangle


----------



## karo

bougainvillier said:


> I really like the new gold bead ring I got for stacking. It's the one in the middle
> 
> View attachment 2606507


Love your rings!


----------



## karo

einseine said:


> My new stacking!


Perfect stack!


----------



## Candice0985

einseine said:


> I am happy to know that you like it because I love your taste!
> Exciting!  I cannot wait for your modeling pic of your new bracelet!
> I will try the JUC with vintage alhambra in onyx.



haha I haven't bought it yet!!! I need to go see it in person first 

but I did get my new Tiffany Victoria Pendant today! it's 0.64 and apologies for the HORRIBLE pictures, it's cloudy outside so no sparkle and i'm at work....hence the weird selfie lol


----------



## Dilostyle

einseine said:


> Candice!  Thanks!!!
> The JUC looks great with any bracelet, but I love this combo the best now!
> 
> Two more pics, including a closer look.  To my surprise, there is no noticeable difference between Cartier's PG and VCA's.



Takes my breath away very very nice


----------



## bougainvillier

karo said:


> Love your rings!



Thank you *karo*!


----------



## wendy_bruin

einseine said:


> Candice!  Thanks!!!
> 
> The JUC looks great with any bracelet, but I love this combo the best now!
> 
> 
> 
> Two more pics, including a closer look.  To my surprise, there is no noticeable difference between Cartier's PG and VCA's.




Gorgeous stack! I've always admired your style. 

]


----------



## Cartierangel

DA Club said:


> Love it! Where's your slave bracelet from?


Hi, I had the slave bracelet made. I had yellow gold one made first and I loved it so much I recently had one made in white gold


----------



## Cartierangel

einseine said:


> My new JUC X Perlee X Vintage Alhambra in onyx


Love it!!!


----------



## einseine

bougainvillier said:


> Wow *einseine*, you have the best collection of bracelets! Love them all, especially stacked together! I have had my Love for half a year now, and it's scratched all over but I don't feel comfortable stacking it with the rest of my bracelets, mainly dainty chain bracelets. I think the sizing is very different, and it looked weird all tangled together. Time for another bangle



Thanks bougainvillier!  I've had my Love for 3.5 years.  I had it polished at Cartier last summer.  And it's already scratched.  I don't care the scratches, but it does not look very nice when pared with my other bracelets, especially JUC/Perlee, shiny bracelets in other colors (my Love is WG).  So, I tend to wear my Love solo on the other hand.

IMO: For stacking, Perlee Signature is much much easier!  It goes with anything!


----------



## einseine

xblackxstarx said:


> I can't get enough of seeing the photos of your gorgeous bracelets especially in love with the diamond JUC
> Please could you tell me are the diamonds quite sparkly and noticeable irl they look like they are
> I wish you could post a video here they are beautiful !



Thanks xblackxstarx!  The diamonds are VERY sparkly and noticeable.  So much so that I feel it is too much for 24/7. Especially the diamonds on the head, it's like a diamond eternity ring!!!



karo said:


> Perfect stack!



Thanks karo!



Dilostyle said:


> Takes my breath away very very nice



Thanks Dilostyle!



wendy_bruin said:


> Gorgeous stack! I've always admired your style.
> 
> ]



Thank you for your kind words, wendy!



Cartierangel said:


> Love it!!!



Thanks Cartierangel!!  Love it, too!


----------



## einseine

Candice0985 said:


> haha I haven't bought it yet!!! I need to go see it in person first
> 
> but I did get my new Tiffany Victoria Pendant today! it's 0.64 and apologies for the HORRIBLE pictures, it's cloudy outside so no sparkle and i'm at work....hence the weird selfie lol
> View attachment 2607533



I see!
Congrats on your new pendant!!!  Don't worry everyone knows that victria pices are very very sparkly IRL!  It looks great on you.  Nice size.


----------



## vannarene

New Alex and Ani with my newish Trollbeads


----------



## its_a_keeper

einseine said:


> My new JUC X Perlee X Vintage Alhambra in onyx



Love this!The VC&A are so cute together!



PrincessCypress said:


> My stack for a Snoop Dogg concert!



Perfect! I love how well everything goes with the Nike Fuelband!
I got mine in rose-gold so I can wear it with my stack 



couturequeen said:


> A simple stack today!



Love this!


----------



## einseine

its_a_keeper said:


> Love this!The VC&A are so cute together!



Thank you!


----------



## iheartpandora

My stack today


----------



## betty_boop

My stack today.. Thanks for letting me share..


----------



## valnsw

betty_boop said:


> My stack today.. Thanks for letting me share..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2610756



Hey Betty_boop, how have u been? Nice stack there you have!
Love those cuffs


----------



## betty_boop

valnsw said:


> Hey Betty_boop, how have u been? Nice stack there you have!
> 
> Love those cuffs




Hey valnsw, I'm fine.. U? Thanks.. Haven't seen u posting lately..


----------



## vannarene

Do you guys only stack on one arm and leave the other bare? Do you wear just one piece? Do you stack necklaces too or is that too much?  I have a small collection of jewelry I love and I feel like if I'm not wearing it all at one time then it's being wasted lol I quit wearing my bracelets at work since they were cumbersome as I work with my hands but I definitely wear my two Tiffany necklaces and Tiffany hoops everyday. My coworkers always roll their eyes when they see I have a new piece of jewelry. They can be quite disdainful which really sucks the fun out of new pieces! Sorry, I digress! Lol


----------



## Queen of Sparkl

This is my stack for today.The ring is a 28ct Kunzite with diamonds in platinum. 

vv


An earlier stack with my MK ceramic watch.


----------



## LVoeletters

Queen of Sparkl said:


> This is my stack for today.The ring is a 28ct Kunzite with diamonds in platinum.
> 
> vv
> 
> 
> An earlier stack with my MK ceramic watch.




Wow!!!!
What is that smaller bracelet with the centerpiece and chain in white gold or platinum?


----------



## Queen of Sparkl

That is a platinum & diamond pave clover bracelet that I had custom made


----------



## Cartierangel

Queen of Sparkl said:


> This is my stack for today.The ring is a 28ct Kunzite with diamonds in platinum.
> 
> vv
> 
> 
> An earlier stack with my MK ceramic watch.


Love the baguettes on the J12


----------



## Cartierangel

betty_boop said:


> My stack today.. Thanks for letting me share..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2610756


How pretty   is your Rolex pink gold? That is the watch that I, all of a sudden out of nowhere the other day, have decided that I need immediately!!! Now it is my new preoccupation


----------



## Cartierangel

Today's stack


----------



## PeacefulMommy

Just wanted to share my special Mother's Day stack!!


----------



## Divealicious

Cartierangel said:


> Today's stack



Grest stack! Love your evil eye bracelet


----------



## fightthesunrise

Cartierangel said:


> Today's stack




I love the colors! Beautiful stack.


----------



## vannarene

PeacefulMommy said:


> View attachment 2612443
> 
> 
> Just wanted to share my special Mother's Day stack!!



Lovely! Were you the girl that had a Pandora bracelet of your son given to you by your ex that you wanted to get rid of? Or am I crazy?  Anyway, LOVE your Pandora and I'm glad you found your Tiffany Mom blocks, even if it's a bracelet. What's the bracelet(s) on the other side of the Tiffany one?


----------



## PeacefulMommy

vannarene said:


> Lovely! Were you the girl that had a Pandora bracelet of your son given to you by your ex that you wanted to get rid of? Or am I crazy?  Anyway, LOVE your Pandora and I'm glad you found your Tiffany Mom blocks, even if it's a bracelet. What's the bracelet(s) on the other side of the Tiffany one?




That's me!!  

I still have that bracelet, but it's stored in an anti-tarnish pouch in a box in my bedroom closet.  The one in the photo is a new one... an early Mother's Day gift.  

The three-strand bracelet on the other side of the Tiffany bracelet is a Links of London FEED bracelet.  There are 3 birds, one on each cord, gold-tone... silver-tone... rose-tone.  I found it on sale at Bloomingdale's while trying to have a friend's Sweetie re-strung (which Bloomingdale's doesn't do in my area, apparently!).  I couldn't resist!!


----------



## vannarene

PeacefulMommy said:


> That's me!!
> 
> I still have that bracelet, but it's stored in an anti-tarnish pouch in a box in my bedroom closet.  The one in the photo is a new one... an early Mother's Day gift.
> 
> The three-strand bracelet on the other side of the Tiffany bracelet is a Links of London FEED bracelet.  There are 3 birds, one on each cord, gold-tone... silver-tone... rose-tone.  I found it on sale at Bloomingdale's while trying to have a friend's Sweetie re-strung (which Bloomingdale's doesn't do in my area, apparently!).  I couldn't resist!!



Oh okay! If it doesn't mean that much to you, you should save the charms you love and sell the rest to buy ones you would wear! I've been to the Links of London website, I love their stuff but haven't bought any pieces yet. Your piece is precious. How much did you get it for, if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## PeacefulMommy

vannarene said:


> Oh okay! If it doesn't mean that much to you, you should save the charms you love and sell the rest to buy ones you would wear! I've been to the Links of London website, I love their stuff but haven't bought any pieces yet. Your piece is precious. How much did you get it for, if you don't mind me asking?



The Pandora bracelet DOES mean a lot to me, which is why it's in the back of my closet instead of on eBay.  :shame:   While I don't wear it because it's from my ex-husband and the marriage ended badly, the bracelet itself and the three original silver charms were given to me on Valentine's Day right after my son was born - from "both" of them -  and I know I would regret selling them.  So, I hang onto them  (sentimental value)  in the slim chance that my ex and I are eventually on good terms again and I might be able to wear them.  If not, they'll be given "back" to my son when he's an adult.  

This Links of London bracelet was the first piece I've purchased from them (although I'm planning a Sweetie purchase in the near future!) and it was the color combination/trio of birds that caught my eye.  It was $165 USD originally... then 15% off, and another 15% off of that...   It ended up being $119 plus taxes.  I normally wouldn't pay so much for a string bracelet, and usually none of them catch my eye, but I'm one of 3 siblings and we use birds as a symbol of the 3 of us; it was perfect.  Besides, I liked the colors!


----------



## lilmountaingirl

PeacefulMommy said:


> View attachment 2612443
> 
> 
> Just wanted to share my special Mother's Day stack!!



Love!!!


----------



## vannarene

PeacefulMommy said:


> The Pandora bracelet DOES mean a lot to me, which is why it's in the back of my closet instead of on eBay.  :shame:   While I don't wear it because it's from my ex-husband and the marriage ended badly, the bracelet itself and the three original silver charms were given to me on Valentine's Day right after my son was born - from "both" of them -  and I know I would regret selling them.  So, I hang onto them  (sentimental value)  in the slim chance that my ex and I are eventually on good terms again and I might be able to wear them.  If not, they'll be given "back" to my son when he's an adult.
> 
> This Links of London bracelet was the first piece I've purchased from them (although I'm planning a Sweetie purchase in the near future!) and it was the color combination/trio of birds that caught my eye.  It was $165 USD originally... then 15% off, and another 15% off of that...   It ended up being $119 plus taxes.  I normally wouldn't pay so much for a string bracelet, and usually none of them catch my eye, but I'm one of 3 siblings and we use birds as a symbol of the 3 of us; it was perfect.  Besides, I liked the colors!



Gotcha  That would be awesome for him to one day give his future wife a "vintage" Pandora bracelet to celebrate their first baby!  And I totally get the bracelet thing. It's adorable and has wonderful symbolism. It was meant to be!!


----------



## Cartierangel

Divealicious said:


> Grest stack! Love your evil eye bracelet


Thank you


----------



## Cartierangel

fightthesunrise said:


> I love the colors! Beautiful stack.


Thank you so much


----------



## betty_boop

vannarene said:


> Do you guys only stack on one arm and leave the other bare? Do you wear just one piece? Do you stack necklaces too or is that too much?  I have a small collection of jewelry I love and I feel like if I'm not wearing it all at one time then it's being wasted lol I quit wearing my bracelets at work since they were cumbersome as I work with my hands but I definitely wear my two Tiffany necklaces and Tiffany hoops everyday. My coworkers always roll their eyes when they see I have a new piece of jewelry. They can be quite disdainful which really sucks the fun out of new pieces! Sorry, I digress! Lol




Usually I stack on 1 arm & leave the other bare. Till I collected bangles of the same colour range then I'll probably stack them on the other arm. &#128521;


----------



## betty_boop

Cartierangel said:


> How pretty   is your Rolex pink gold? That is the watch that I, all of a sudden out of nowhere the other day, have decided that I need immediately!!! Now it is my new preoccupation




Thanks cartierangel.. Yes it's rose gold.. I have frenz telling me it makes me look more mature but I guess I wanted something slightly different hence go with rose gold.. Go get it gal! &#128525;


----------



## Love4H

oreo713 said:


> To say the least, this is one beautiful stack.  I was wondering who the designer is of the dbty bracelet is?  It is nicer than any other I have seen.



I have found the brand of that bracelet. It's called Gioielli Crivelli.


----------



## FacundaRhose

sharing mine, today...


----------



## Lena186

vannarene said:


> Do you guys only stack on one arm and leave the other bare? Do you wear just one piece? Do you stack necklaces too or is that too much?  I have a small collection of jewelry I love and I feel like if I'm not wearing it all at one time then it's being wasted lol I quit wearing my bracelets at work since they were cumbersome as I work with my hands but I definitely wear my two Tiffany necklaces and Tiffany hoops everyday. My coworkers always roll their eyes when they see I have a new piece of jewelry. They can be quite disdainful which really sucks the fun out of new pieces! Sorry, I digress! Lol



Sometimes I stack both arms if I do not need to baby the bag I'm carrying that day. Specially if it's a top handle bag


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## darkangel07760

PeacefulMommy said:


> That's me!!
> 
> I still have that bracelet, but it's stored in an anti-tarnish pouch in a box in my bedroom closet.  The one in the photo is a new one... an early Mother's Day gift.
> 
> The three-strand bracelet on the other side of the Tiffany bracelet is a Links of London FEED bracelet.  There are 3 birds, one on each cord, gold-tone... silver-tone... rose-tone.  I found it on sale at Bloomingdale's while trying to have a friend's Sweetie re-strung (which Bloomingdale's doesn't do in my area, apparently!).  I couldn't resist!!



Yay! I love links of london as well


----------



## smartsoh

Cartier Love and VCA Signature Perlee. Both in YG.


----------



## oreo713

Love4H said:


> I have found the brand of that bracelet. It's called Gioielli Crivelli.



Thank you so much!


----------



## jinjia_1812

My stack for today, all 3 bracelets from Tiffany


----------



## Cartierangel

jinjia_1812 said:


> My stack for today, all 3 bracelets from Tiffany


Pretty


----------



## Cartierangel

Today's yellow and white gold


----------



## Cartierangel

More mixing


----------



## UKUSLady




----------



## darkangel07760

Cartierangel said:


> Today's yellow and white gold



The ring stack is lovely


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Loving your white n yellow gold mix, cartierangel!


----------



## Cartierangel

darkangel07760 said:


> The ring stack is lovely


Thank you


----------



## Cartierangel

Chinese Warrior said:


> Loving your white n yellow gold mix, cartierangel!


Thank you, Chinese Warrior


----------



## Dynasty

Love this thread, so many beautiful jewelry


----------



## Dynasty

Junkenpo said:


> Wow!  I liked all the designs you posted from this company (I'd never heard of them before) but I like this pic the best... reminds me of jade!
> 
> 
> Here's my stack.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> White opaque jadeite (you can just make out that bright neon green flash under all the white at the top) with a horn cuff from BCBG that has the constellation Aries in crystals, and a custom nephrite "Yukon Snow" bangle by Allan Spehar.


Love it!!!
Yukon Snow is so gorgeous


----------



## Lena186

Cartierangel said:


> Today's yellow and white gold



Great watch, so pretty! 


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## Cartierangel

Lena186 said:


> Great watch, so pretty!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


Thanks, Lena186!


----------



## Mullen 130

Queen of Sparkl said:


> This is my stack for today.The ring is a 28ct Kunzite with diamonds in platinum.
> 
> vv
> 
> 
> An earlier stack with my MK ceramic watch.


Wow, that is some ring.  I love it!


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

jinjia_1812 said:


> My stack for today, all 3 bracelets from Tiffany



Very dainty and beautiful. Love it.


----------



## Lots love

Mullen 130 said:


> Wow, that is some ring.  I love it!



Hello what color our your love they look awesome on you


----------



## Monaliceke

smartsoh said:


> Cartier Love and VCA Signature Perlee. Both in YG.


----------



## dcsurfergirl

Today's stack!  I am wearing
1.  Watch from a cool jewelry store (Bensons Jewelers in DC)
2. Jewelry store estate section tennis bracelet 
3. Return to Tiffany beaded bracelet
4. Gold chain bracelet
5.  Return to Tiffany tag bracelet


----------



## Monaliceke

cartier love and pearls...


----------



## vannarene

Stacks on both arms lol Pandora, Tiffany and Trollbeads!


----------



## Lots love

My stack for today


----------



## divantraining1

Very pretty


----------



## Lots love

Thank you so much


----------



## finer_woman

.


----------



## jenna_foo

Today's stack - DY & Pandora Essence


----------



## maq1112

Yesterday..


----------



## DA Club

Already posted this on the JUC thread but wanted to share my latest addition: Rose Gold JUC!  Stacked here with my two Loves and my JUC RG diamond ring.


----------



## Lots love

Looks awesome


----------



## Queen of Sparkl

Look,we are stacking twins!


----------



## Stumbeline

jenna_foo said:


> Today's stack - DY & Pandora Essence
> 
> View attachment 2627168



I love your essence bead!


----------



## Lots love

My layer for today


----------



## jenna_foo

Stumbeline said:


> I love your essence bead!




Thank you!!!


----------



## Lots love

Thank u I couldn't decide so I said what the heck all where them all I designed them myself  they are so pretty stones


----------



## kimber418

Today.....going casual but dressing it up a bit with LOVE & VCA....


----------



## Psychspirit

I was in NYC and bought a few bracelets! Ralph Lauren silver bead, a few Rachel roy amulets.


----------



## DA Club

Lots love said:


> Looks awesome



Thanks so much!



Queen of Sparkl said:


> Look,we are stacking twins!



We're kind of twins! Your stack blows mine out of the water...and holy cow, your ring!!! Gorgeous!


----------



## Queen of Sparkl

DA Club said:


> Thanks so much!
> 
> 
> 
> We're kind of twins! Your stack blows mine out of the water...and holy cow, your ring!!! Gorgeous!



Thanks for the compliment! My ring is a 28ct Kunzite in a platinum & diamond setting.I call it my honker


----------



## pree

Wow! I just love looking at the JUC and Love stacks! So beautiful!


----------



## pree

The Rachel Roy hamsa hand with red cord is really beautiful! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## pmburk

Today - my Raymond Weil Noemia with an inexpensive anchor bracelet picked up on vacation.


----------



## Dode99

kimber418 said:


> Today.....going casual but dressing it up a bit with LOVE & VCA....



Wow so gorgeous and rich  Many girls in my area wear these two stacked together.


----------



## vannarene

Alex and Ani with my turquoise beaded bracelet I made...


----------



## LVoeletters




----------



## smartsoh

kimber418 said:


> Today.....going casual but dressing it up a bit with LOVE & VCA....



 My ideal combination...


----------



## maq1112

new fave stacks


----------



## maq1112

minus the kate spade bows and spades bracelet


----------



## horse17

skyqueen said:


> Carrera y Carrera? Gorgeous Spanish jewelry...I have a couple pieces!


I LOVE Carrera!.....


----------



## skyqueen

horse17 said:


> I LOVE Carrera!.....


I almost bought a Carrera watch...18kt YG (horse heads around an oval face, alligator strap) 25 years ago and never did. Regret it to this day!


----------



## ItrainsinLondon

maq1112 said:


> View attachment 2632399
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> minus the kate spade bows and spades bracelet



Gorgeous stack, and I love how your manicure matches your watch!

I would wear the bracelet with the dangles beneath the watch though - I would be so afraid to scratch my watch!


----------



## horse17

skyqueen said:


> I almost bought a Carrera watch...18kt YG (horse heads around an oval face, alligator strap) 25 years ago and never did. Regret it to this day!



oooh, that sounds beautiful......I have the gold ginko cuff with diamonds...their horse pieces are amazing....


----------



## maq1112

ItrainsinLondon said:


> Gorgeous stack, and I love how your manicure matches your watch!
> 
> 
> 
> I would wear the bracelet with the dangles beneath the watch though - I would be so afraid to scratch my watch!




I know right... But the luck it bracelet from LV have so many scratches right now &#128547;


----------



## maq1112

ItrainsinLondon said:


> Gorgeous stack, and I love how your manicure matches your watch!
> 
> 
> 
> I would wear the bracelet with the dangles beneath the watch though - I would be so afraid to scratch my watch!




Thank you &#9786;&#65039;&#9786;&#65039;


----------



## skyqueen

horse17 said:


> oooh, that sounds beautiful......I have the gold ginko cuff with diamonds...their horse pieces are amazing....




Sounds gorgeous, Horse...please post a pic!


----------



## LVoeletters

Kind of feel bad that my evil eye gets lost in my stacks or doesn't look right with my bangles but I can't bear to not wear it as it's from one of my closest friends. I did debate putting it on a necklace but wouldn't the eye be too small?


----------



## maq1112

my layered YG bezel-set diamond pendant necklace from Macy's, their version of dbty from tiffany's but with larger size of diamond


----------



## maq1112

I added the sideway cross.. Yay or Nay?


----------



## LVoeletters

maq1112 said:


> View attachment 2633942
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my layered YG bezel-set diamond pendant necklace from Macy's, their version of dbty from tiffany's but with larger size of diamond




Love it!!! I like these together without the side cross


----------



## brae

maq1112 said:


> View attachment 2633945
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I added the sideway cross.. Yay or Nay?


Are the bezel diamonds two different necklaces? I think the cross would look better with only one bezel.


----------



## maq1112

LVoeletters said:


> Love it!!! I like these together without the side cross




Thank you &#9786;&#65039;&#9786;&#65039;


----------



## maq1112

brae said:


> Are the bezel diamonds two different necklaces? I think the cross would look better with only one bezel.



 They are the same both from Macy's.. I took the other one to a local jeweler for resizing.. The shorter one is 17.25" and the other one is 18". &#128516;


----------



## maq1112

brae said:


> Are the bezel diamonds two different necklaces? I think the cross would look better with only one bezel.




Yes I wore them together too. The sideways cross and one bezel. &#128522;


----------



## LVoeletters

Stuck with gold tones, really like wearing bangles after hating traditional bangles all my life, question is where do I put my dainty bracelets!


----------



## vannarene

The other hand??


----------



## LVoeletters

vannarene said:


> The other hand??




 Other hand has my watch, scared of it being scratched because even though bt he bracelets and my old watch (giant Michele caber) was super fitted to me, the bracelets would go under the watch and scratch


----------



## Apelila

My summer arm candy....all 3 are from Juicy Couture
Thank you for letting me share!


----------



## LulaDoesTheHula

Silver stack.


----------



## LVoeletters

LulaDoesTheHula said:


> Silver stack.




Love the snake bangle I think I commented on it previously- especially since it makes the watch look edgy- may I ask how long you had the tank?


----------



## LulaDoesTheHula

LVoeletters said:


> Love the snake bangle I think I commented on it previously- especially since it makes the watch look edgy- may I ask how long you had the tank?



Thanks  
I've had the tank 14 years.


----------



## kipje90

Thought that I would also post here, since you ladies have lovely stacks. I just got the pink gold bangle as a friendship bracelet and I am super happy with it.


----------



## cheburashka73

My todays stack, all chunky big gold pieces


----------



## LVoeletters

LulaDoesTheHula said:


> Thanks
> I've had the tank 14 years.




Wow that's amazing that you've had it for 14, yet it still looks so fresh with your current stack!!


----------



## LVoeletters

kipje90 said:


> Thought that I would also post here, since you ladies have lovely stacks. I just got the pink gold bangle as a friendship bracelet and I am super happy with it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2637833



Such a classic bangle! Love your Tiffany bead, started thinking about the bow one last night to use between my love and watch!


----------



## cheburashka73

kipje90 said:


> Thought that I would also post here, since you ladies have lovely stacks. I just got the pink gold bangle as a friendship bracelet and I am super happy with it.
> 
> Very cute stack, love ur pearl bangle!


----------



## cheburashka73

kipje90 said:


> Thought that I would also post here, since you ladies have lovely stacks. I just got the pink gold bangle as a friendship bracelet and I am super happy with it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2637833




Oops,  i was referring to ur post,


----------



## brae

Tiffany and Pandora! I think I like the way my Tiffany bracelet has oxidized, debating on cleaning it or not.


----------



## zoejellybean

LVoeletters said:


> View attachment 2635997
> 
> Stuck with gold tones, really like wearing bangles after hating traditional bangles all my life, question is where do I put my dainty bracelets!


i love the warm/gold combo!


----------



## Apelila

Morning stack gallore..Tiffany&Co. Bangle and Classic heart bracelet w/Anne Klien watch
Tonight since I'm going out for dinner, Michael Kors gallore Thank you guys!


----------



## LVoeletters

zoejellybean said:


> i love the warm/gold combo!




Thanks! Something new I was attempting!


----------



## LVoeletters

another variation of the stacks I am playing with... The diamond bangle and clic clac are the same size, but go over my love... Trying to see if this little bead bracelet can keep the peace!


----------



## azniceskater1

I'm new at stacking, and although I love these three pieces, I get so annoyed when my love jams into my watch. Do you guys have any suggestions for what I could put between my love and watch without being tacky? I've tried putting jade beads between them but the green and red looks like Christmas


----------



## kipje90

cheburashka73 said:


> kipje90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thought that I would also post here, since you ladies have lovely stacks. I just got the pink gold bangle as a friendship bracelet and I am super happy with it.
> 
> Very cute stack, love ur pearl bangle!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LVoeletters said:
> 
> 
> 
> Such a classic bangle! Love your Tiffany bead, started thinking about the bow one last night to use between my love and watch!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks! The Tiffany bracelet is wonderful, very lightweight and I don't even notice I am wearing it. Only a hassle to put on for me.
Click to expand...


----------



## ladolcediva

brae said:


> Tiffany and Pandora! I think I like the way my Tiffany bracelet has oxidized, debating on cleaning it or not.


Yesssssss! I love your stack.  I have a Pandora/Tiffany stack, so you're a girl after my own heart.  You've sold me on the rock star clips- gotta have them now!


----------



## ladolcediva

vannarene said:


> Stacks on both arms lol Pandora, Tiffany and Trollbeads!


Oooooh! I'm just getting into Pandora, but your Trollbeads bracelet makes me want to know more! It's gorgeous and I love that each bead has it's own character.


----------



## Jujuma

LVoeletters said:


> View attachment 2638834
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> another variation of the stacks I am playing with... The diamond bangle and clic clac are the same size, but go over my love... Trying to see if this little bead bracelet can keep the peace!




The whole stack is great but I love the diamond bangle. Is it a particular brand?


----------



## ehy210

everyday stack. all four rings are from catbirdnyc


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

ehy210 said:


> everyday stack. all four rings are from catbirdnyc



Cute.


----------



## nexiv

Hi there. I just love this thread! (Been through it about three times now lol). Can I share a simple necklace stack from the past week?

It's my sterling silver whale tail, a sentimental piece from my dad, on a rose gold chain. Paired it with my sterling and enamel yang on a silver chain. I tend to wear the yin when I'm in funny moods 

Thanks x


----------



## LVoeletters

Do you wear your heavier bracelet before or after your smaller bracelet? Clic clac is bigger but idk if I should keep it before my love or after?


----------



## Metrowestmama

LVoeletters said:


> View attachment 2638834
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> another variation of the stacks I am playing with... The diamond bangle and clic clac are the same size, but go over my love... Trying to see if this little bead bracelet can keep the peace!



LOVE it!!


----------



## Metrowestmama

LVoeletters said:


> View attachment 2647091
> View attachment 2647092
> 
> Do you wear your heavier bracelet before or after your smaller bracelet? Clic clac is bigger but idk if I should keep it before my love or after?



I find when I wear mine I like the CC closer to my hand. It is more of the statement piece in color and size and should go first.


----------



## BlingCat

Ring stack... there is something "off" about this stack that I can't put my finger on (suggestions?). Any thoughts on rings to add to make it look...well...better? These rings do all have sentimental value but no one says they can't be moved to the other hand!


----------



## LVoeletters

BlingCat said:


> Ring stack... there is something "off" about this stack that I can't put my finger on (suggestions?). Any thoughts on rings to add to make it look...well...better? These rings do all have sentimental value but no one says they can't be moved to the other hand!




I love this! Where did you get the orchid?? I don't think it's off but I think the band thickness with the stack overwhelms the flower maybe?


----------



## BlingCat

Oooh good point. Maybe I should look for a thinner band...or see if the jeweler can slim it down to two separate ones... The orchid is from cartier  it was a promise ring from my husband


----------



## lilmountaingirl

BlingCat said:


> Ring stack... there is something "off" about this stack that I can't put my finger on (suggestions?). Any thoughts on rings to add to make it look...well...better? These rings do all have sentimental value but no one says they can't be moved to the other hand!



Gorgeous!  I think if you just switch the diamond band with the plain so the diamond sits next to the orchid, it wouldn't appear off.  Try it and post a pic!  Hee hee.


----------



## LVoeletters

lilmountaingirl said:


> Gorgeous!  I think if you just switch the diamond band with the plain so the diamond sits next to the orchid, it wouldn't appear off.  Try it and post a pic!  Hee hee.




Def try this! I know the diamond band and orchid would look fantastic together they would suit each other very nicely. Maybe first show us how this looks before you do anything to the band? Otherwise maybe a different delicate band to stack with it? I love this ring &#128151;&#128151;&#128151;


----------



## BlingCat

Thanks much for the input! Sorry about the lighting (on a train) but here it is switched around...what do you think?


----------



## LVoeletters

BlingCat said:


> Thanks much for the input! Sorry about the lighting (on a train) but here it is switched around...what do you think?




I like this better but personally feel like the band is taking away from the delicate-ness of the other two pieces. But if wearing the three together is important to you then rock it


----------



## TechPrincess

Thick band on the bottom thin diamond above that and last the orchid ....


----------



## lilmountaingirl

BlingCat said:


> Thanks much for the input! Sorry about the lighting (on a train) but here it is switched around...what do you think?



I think it looks much better.


----------



## lilmountaingirl

TechPrincess said:


> Thick band on the bottom thin diamond above that and last the orchid ....



Yes, this would be lovely.


----------



## solai

lilmountaingirl said:


> Yes, this would be lovely.



I agree as well.  Keep all three in reverse order = perfect


----------



## TrinketTattle

BlingCat said:


> Thanks much for the input! Sorry about the lighting (on a train) but here it is switched around...what do you think?



Your orchid ring...


----------



## Lots love

Here's my stack for ever


----------



## einseine

tiffany soleste ring, celebration ring, perlee signature, Blancpain watch and JUC!


----------



## 4LV

einseine said:


> tiffany soleste ring, celebration ring, perlee signature, Blancpain watch and JUC!


Absolutely beautiful


----------



## einseine

4LV said:


> Absolutely beautiful



Tanks &#65300;LV!


----------



## AnnaKian

einseine said:


> tiffany soleste ring, celebration ring, perlee signature, Blancpain watch and JUC!



Absolutely stunning...


----------



## einseine

AnnaKian said:


> Absolutely stunning...



Thanks AnnaKian!  I really love these PG combo!  Now JUC is my most favorite piece,  I love it more than Love.  Perhaps, partially because I was not 100% right about my Love Bracelet in terms of sizing and choice of color.  Or, the shape of JUC just fits me more...


----------



## Ferdi_the_yak

einseine said:


> tiffany soleste ring, celebration ring, perlee signature, Blancpain watch and JUC!



Just stunning einseine - yours is one of my favourite stacks!

Can you please tell me the size of your Soleste's centre diamond? And whether it's a Fancy/Fancy Intense/Vivid Yellow? I'm thinking of getting a Soleste as RHR and yours is the perfect size! Thanks


----------



## einseine

Ferdi_the_yak said:


> Just stunning einseine - yours is one of my favourite stacks!
> 
> Can you please tell me the size of your Soleste's centre diamond? And whether it's a Fancy/Fancy Intense/Vivid Yellow? I'm thinking of getting a Soleste as RHR and yours is the perfect size! Thanks



Thanks Ferdi!  Yes, I think my Soleste is great size for me.  I normally wear it as RHR.  The center stone is 1.17 and intense yellow.  I tried on over 2 carat one, but I found it too bulky for me, even though I have rather big hands, long fingers and big knuckles!!!


----------



## einseine

Ferdi_the_yak said:


> Just stunning einseine - yours is one of my favourite stacks!
> 
> Can you please tell me the size of your Soleste's centre diamond? And whether it's a Fancy/Fancy Intense/Vivid Yellow? I'm thinking of getting a Soleste as RHR and yours is the perfect size! Thanks



Here is another shot for you!


----------



## Ferdi_the_yak

einseine said:


> Here is another shot for you!



OMG LOVE!!!! Thank you for the reply and for the extra photo - the Soleste is PERFECTION on you! For some funny reason, it looks bigger in the 2nd photo than the first - probably my eyes doing funny things to me  Your hands are gorgeous too - they don't look big at all!

Adore the clou as well - I was tossing up between that and the Love, but I think the Love will be more wearable on a daily basis for me.


----------



## DuRoBags




----------



## omniavincitamor

I was trying on different bracelets, I thought these two looked cute together. 

-VCA sweet butterfly & Cartier orchid

http://s1335.photobucket.com/user/omniavincitamor8/media/99_zpsf98bd294.jpg.html?sort=3&o=1


----------



## fightthesunrise

L-R: from a local boutique, not sure about the brand; m. fredric; BCBG.


----------



## bougainvillier

einseine said:


> tiffany soleste ring, celebration ring, perlee signature, Blancpain watch and JUC!




Jaw dropping! Too amazing!!


----------



## bougainvillier

DuRoBags said:


> View attachment 2668330



Love all the evil eye ones


----------



## bougainvillier

My little stack today


----------



## CursiveTea

Just wondering if anyone could post a stack of a YG Love and a WG JUC? I've only ever seen it the other way around. Thanks!


----------



## einseine

bougainvillier said:


> Jaw dropping! Too amazing!!



Thanks bougainvillier!


----------



## TechPrincess

bougainvillier said:


> My little stack today
> 
> View attachment 2671397



Holy wedding sets batman - that is stunning!!


----------



## bougainvillier

TechPrincess said:


> Holy wedding sets batman - that is stunning!!



Thanks


----------



## greenbottleblue

BlingCat said:


> Ring stack... there is something "off" about this stack that I can't put my finger on (suggestions?). Any thoughts on rings to add to make it look...well...better? These rings do all have sentimental value but no one says they can't be moved to the other hand!



I would try turning the orchid around and stacking in the middle, see what that looks like.  nice stack!


----------



## rebeccalouise

This isn't me, but it's my favourite instagramer & one of my favourite designers - Anine Bing. I love how she stacks her Love bracelet with other gold bangles and diamond tennis bracelets!


----------



## einseine

bougainvillier said:


> My little stack today
> 
> View attachment 2671397



Wow!  Love your look!  So nicely coordinated effortlessly!


----------



## bougainvillier

einseine said:


> Wow!  Love your look!  So nicely coordinated effortlessly!



Thanks *einseine*! Your pairing always inspires me


----------



## LulaDoesTheHula

Todays simple stack.


----------



## BlingCat

LulaDoesTheHula said:


> Todays simple stack.



Love the stack and that first one with the scale like detail...is that a snake? Its awesome


----------



## DuRoBags

bougainvillier said:


> Love all the evil eye ones


Thank you!


----------



## Mullen 130

Love all the stacking pictures.


----------



## LulaDoesTheHula

BlingCat said:


> Love the stack and that first one with the scale like detail...is that a snake? Its awesome



Thank you 
Yes its a snake eternity bracelet by Zoe & Morgan, a gift from my boyfriend. Wear it everyday


----------



## Caz71

Pandora essence beads with Dogeared bracelet.


----------



## Cartierangel

Stacking Bracelets: Tiffany Metro bracelet, Dinh Van Menottes bracelet, black diamond station bracelet, diamond slave bracelet and diamond flower bracelet


----------



## LulaDoesTheHula

Cartierangel said:


> Stacking Bracelets: Tiffany Metro bracelet, Dinh Van Menottes bracelet, black diamond station bracelet, diamond slave bracelet and diamond flower bracelet



Love the diamond slave bracelet, so pretty!


----------



## Cartierangel

LulaDoesTheHula said:


> Love the diamond slave bracelet, so pretty!


Thanks! I had it made and I'm so glad I did. It goes with everything and stands alone nicely too


----------



## LulaDoesTheHula

Todays stack was anchor and silver bangles


----------



## jenniferaxelrad

love all these stacks


----------



## brae

Tiffany bead bracelet, pandora bangle, and two-toned oxidized pandora bracelet!


----------



## Freckles1

My Hermes lovelys


----------



## Cartierangel

Freckles1 said:


> My Hermes lovelys
> View attachment 2679727


They look pretty together


----------



## Chi town Chanel

Freckles1 said:


> My Hermes lovelys
> View attachment 2679727




Loooooove this stack!  Any chance you will be in Chicago for our upcoming TPF meet?


----------



## bougainvillier

Freckles1 said:


> My Hermes lovelys
> View attachment 2679727



Love white and gold! Ultimate summer elegance!


----------



## Freckles1

Thank you ladies!!!


----------



## BlingCat

Thank you to all the lovely ladies with great suggestions on my orchid stack. DH let me loose in NYC a few weeks ago and I got another ring to split my stacks! So here is lefty...


----------



## BlingCat

And here is righty...admittedly short stacks...but there's time to collect more!  ...sorry on mobile and it wouldn't let me combo the photos into one post


----------



## walk-unafraid

YG LOVE with this butterfly/flower bracelet I picked up at an antique store while I was on vacation.  I'm pretty sure it isn't vintage, but the price was right!


----------



## Samachi

what an interesting thread!  Please let me share my stack of the day..


----------



## Samachi

maq1112 said:


> View attachment 2632398
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> new fave stacks


pretty&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Samachi

>3


----------



## Samachi

LulaDoesTheHula said:


> Todays stack was anchor and silver bangles


love these.....&#128077;


----------



## Freckles1

Samachi said:


> >3




Me likey!!


----------



## Samachi

Freckles1 said:


> My Hermes lovelys
> View attachment 2679727


Gorgeous combo ....>>>>>3


----------



## Samachi

einseine said:


> tiffany soleste ring, celebration ring, perlee signature, Blancpain watch and JUC!


Wow, stunning!


----------



## Samachi

another one...


----------



## einseine

Samachi said:


> another one...



Thanks Samachi!
Your stack is gorgeous!!!


----------



## its_a_keeper

Samachi said:


> another one...



Pretty! I like that it looks so classy and still hip


----------



## LulaDoesTheHula

Todays mini stack


----------



## jenna_foo

Today's stack: JA & DY


----------



## jenna_foo

A better view


----------



## Samachi

einseine said:


> Thanks Samachi!
> Your stack is gorgeous!!!


Thank you kindly&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Samachi

its_a_keeper said:


> Pretty! I like that it looks so classy and still hip


How sweet, thank you!


----------



## Samachi

Freckles1 said:


> Me likey!!


&#65533;&#65533;Thx!


----------



## mrs moulds

My stack for today....


----------



## Freckles1




----------



## LVoeletters

Can anyone direct me to a picture of their love bangle (preferably pink gold) with a gold VCA sweet stacked with it? Thanks!


----------



## azniceskater1

LVoeletters said:


> Can anyone direct me to a picture of their love bangle (preferably pink gold) with a gold VCA sweet stacked with it? Thanks!



Hey LVoeletters,

This isn't my picture...it's an old pic from xactreality. Hopefully it helps...

http://i831.photobucket.com/albums/zz233/xm83x/IMG-20111228-00135.jpg

It's MOP though


----------



## alice87

BlingCat said:


> And here is righty...admittedly short stacks...but there's time to collect more!  ...sorry on mobile and it wouldn't let me combo the photos into one post



is it a butterfly ring? Sapphires? Tourmalines? Looks very cute! is it any designer name attached to it? Thank you!


----------



## BlingCat

alice87 said:


> is it a butterfly ring? Sapphires? Tourmalines? Looks very cute! is it any designer name attached to it? Thank you!



 Thanks! Its Cartiers orchid line...there are 9 tiny pink sapphires and 1 tiny diamond. I think it comes in an all diamond version too.


----------



## jchjewels

Stack of the day.


----------



## sheanabelle

rings & bracelets


----------



## Cartierangel

jchjewels said:


> Stack of the day.


Pretty stack


----------



## Cartierangel

Samachi said:


> >3


Love it


----------



## atlcoach

sheanabelle said:


> rings & bracelets




Very pretty. Love the rings!


----------



## Samachi

Cartierangel said:


> Love it


Thank you, Cartierangel&#55357;&#56856;


----------



## LVoeletters

azniceskater1 said:


> Hey LVoeletters,
> 
> This isn't my picture...it's an old pic from xactreality. Hopefully it helps...
> 
> http://i831.photobucket.com/albums/zz233/xm83x/IMG-20111228-00135.jpg
> 
> It's MOP though


Thank you!!!!! So kind of you to show me. Do you do this combo often?


----------



## azniceskater1

LVoeletters said:


> Thank you!!!!! So kind of you to show me. Do you do this combo often?



That isn't my bracelet; I don't have a sweet bracelet, but I do have the 5 motif carnelian bracelet. I can give you my 2 cents on VCA: while I love VCA to bits and would love to own everything in their store (I wouldn't say the same about any other brand of jewelry), I don't think they are "everyday" pieces (unless you go for the all gold items). I never stack my VCA pieces with anything with diamonds for fear of scratching...so if you're looking for a VCA piece that will be least "high maintenance," go for something in all gold.


----------



## its_a_keeper

my daily stack: Nike Fuel Band, gold and onxy


----------



## LVoeletters

Jujuma said:


> The whole stack is great but I love the diamond bangle. Is it a particular brand?


no jeweler- but i made sure i got the highest grade of diamonds i could get at that size from the store, i think that is why many people think it is a designer brand.


----------



## LVoeletters




----------



## NSB

LVoeletters said:


> View attachment 2687213
> View attachment 2687214


This looks beautiful together! I love your evil eye bracelet! Do you usually wear it with your love? Does it get caught under the love? I have 2 loves & am thinking about adding another bracelet like that to wear with the loves.


----------



## LVoeletters

NSB said:


> This looks beautiful together! I love your evil eye bracelet! Do you usually wear it with your love? Does it get caught under the love? I have 2 loves & am thinking about adding another bracelet like that to wear with the loves.


When I am working and studying everything stays in one place for the most part. When I am walking around I push up the bangle. Sometimes the bangle does fall underneath but normally I would stack bead bracelets inbetween. I want one more dainty bracelets thats a little more feminine to wear as well. I used to wear it with my love all the time, but never just the two together. 

perhaps a bezel type bracelet so the edges are rounded if it gets caught underneath both bracelets?
If you let your bangle hit your hand then yes it will go over the bracelet. 

Ironically it doesn't seem to scratch my watch, the eye never hits the round part.


----------



## darkangel07760

its_a_keeper said:


> my daily stack: Nike Fuel Band, gold and onxy



Is that a gold nike fuel band? Looks great in the stack!


----------



## alichelsealyn

My mini stack. Pandora crown ring, Pandora bracelet and Tiffany bracelet &#128522;


----------



## its_a_keeper

darkangel07760 said:


> Is that a gold nike fuel band? Looks great in the stack!



Thank you, and yes, it is the rose gold Edition. It was a limited one over here around Christmas last year.


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

My new RG Love cuff and my WG DBTY


----------



## lilmountaingirl

NikkisABagGirl said:


> My new RG Love cuff and my WG DBTY



Pretty!  Love the dbty.  Is it an oval?


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

lilmountaingirl said:


> Pretty!  Love the dbty.  Is it an oval?



Thanks! Yes, it's an oval cut diamond.


----------



## jenna_foo

NikkisABagGirl said:


> My new RG Love cuff and my WG DBTY





Love!!!!


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

jenna_foo said:


> Love!!!!



Thanks!


----------



## Ferdi_the_yak

My new RG Love with my BB 33mm


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Ferdi_the_yak said:


> My new RG Love with my BB 33mm



I love the 33 with your love. So cool.


----------



## LVoeletters

Ferdi_the_yak said:


> My new RG Love with my BB 33mm




Love it! What size did you get in the love?


----------



## Ferdi_the_yak

NikkisABagGirl said:


> I love the 33 with your love. So cool.



Thank you! I really appreciated your advice on sizing too 



LVoeletters said:


> Love it! What size did you get in the love?



I went with the 16. Tried on the 17 and it was just too big. The SA advised that it moved around too much on my arm and would make it more likely that the screws would loosen. I prefer the fitted look rather than the loose look.


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Ferdi_the_yak said:


> Thank you! I really appreciated your advice on sizing too
> 
> 
> 
> I went with the 16. Tried on the 17 and it was just too big. The SA advised that it moved around too much on my arm and would make it more likely that the screws would loosen. I prefer the fitted look rather than the loose look.



No problem, so happy it worked out for you. The 16 is perfect on you.


----------



## Cartierangel

Ferdi_the_yak said:


> My new RG Love with my BB 33mm


Pretty!


----------



## Caz71

I luv the Love worn with a watch. Very cool!!!


----------



## Candice0985

NikkisABagGirl said:


> My new RG Love cuff and my WG DBTY



gorgeous together! love your oval dbty


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Candice0985 said:


> gorgeous together! love your oval dbty



Thank you.


----------



## Jenniedel

Stacking tryout...does it work?


----------



## Freckles1

The jawbone is new.... Not sure which wrist to wear it on...


----------



## Freckles1




----------



## Jenniedel

My lively stack today


----------



## Jenniedel

Freckles1 said:


> View attachment 2694435




Very chic stack!


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Jenniedel said:


> My lively stack today
> View attachment 2695922



Love your leather bracelet.


----------



## Samachi

hope this works


----------



## Samachi

Jenniedel said:


> My lively stack today
> View attachment 2695922


very cute stack!


----------



## Samachi

Freckles1 said:


> View attachment 2694435


rocks!


----------



## LVoeletters

Does anyone stack their David yurman bangles with their loves? Or is that look too passé ?


----------



## Samachi

NikkisABagGirl said:


> My new RG Love cuff and my WG DBTY


simply elegant>3


----------



## Freckles1

Samachi said:


> hope this works




Very cool


----------



## Cartierangel

Thanks for letting me share. I love all the pix


----------



## Samachi

Freckles1 said:


> View attachment 2693636
> 
> The jawbone is new.... Not sure which wrist to wear it on...


cool stack...love your R watch>3


----------



## Samachi

Cartierangel said:


> Thanks for letting me share. I love all the pix


very pretty


----------



## Samachi

Freckles1 said:


> Very cool


Thanks


----------



## Cartierangel

Samachi said:


> very pretty


Thank you!!!


----------



## Jenniedel

NikkisABagGirl said:


> Love your leather bracelet.




Thank you!


----------



## Jenniedel

Samachi said:


> hope this works




Love the color combination!


----------



## Jenniedel

Samachi said:


> very cute stack!




Thank you!


----------



## Jenniedel

Cartierangel said:


> Thanks for letting me share. I love all the pix




Very lovely!


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Cartierangel said:


> Thanks for letting me share. I love all the pix



How do you like the JUC, do you wear it often?


----------



## lovequality

Ferdi_the_yak said:


> My new RG Love with my BB 33mm



Love your BB with your LOVE. may i ask, do you wear them together? do you have problem with scratching while wearing them together? TIA.


----------



## Sabella

Stacking real gold bangles with fashion jewelry is fun!!


----------



## Cartierangel

Jenniedel said:


> Very lovely!


Thank you!!!


----------



## Cartierangel

NikkisABagGirl said:


> How do you like the JUC, do you wear it often?



I absolutely love it! I wear it pretty much every day. Since I am into mixing metals at the moment I don't even worry about it "matching". I love it with everything.


----------



## Cartierangel

Sabella said:


> Stacking real gold bangles with fashion jewelry is fun!!


Love your ring! I love mixing high/low too. I was thinking about starting a high/low thread


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Cartierangel said:


> I absolutely love it! I wear it pretty much every day. Since I am into mixing metals at the moment I don't even worry about it "matching". I love it with everything.



Thanks. I hear so many good things about it. Love that is so edgy/different. It may be my next bracelet.


----------



## Sabella

Cartierangel said:


> Love your ring! I love mixing high/low too. I was thinking about starting a high/low thread


Thanks. 

I think it's a wonderful idea.


----------



## Samachi

Jenniedel said:


> Love the color combination!


thank you


----------



## Cartierangel

NikkisABagGirl said:


> Thanks. I hear so many good things about it. Love that is so edgy/different. It may be my next bracelet.



I definitely recommend it. It was between that or the love but I went with the JUC exactly because it is edgy and different, like you said. ...but now I want the love too  is that wrong - lol


----------



## Ferdi_the_yak

lovequality said:


> Love your BB with your LOVE. may i ask, do you wear them together? do you have problem with scratching while wearing them together? TIA.



I don't wear them together as I don't want to scratch either! I love the stacked look but I can't bear to damage them. I know the Love will patina over time but I want to keep the BB looking as shiny as possible haha.


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Cartierangel said:


> I definitely recommend it. It was between that or the love but I went with the JUC exactly because it is edgy and different, like you said. ...but now I want the love too  is that wrong - lol



Not wrong at all. The both have a certain appeal.


----------



## einseine

Today's stack!


----------



## Bun

einseine said:


> Today's stack!



That's stunning!! You have got beautiful hand 

Love the JUC with diamonds...it's in the top of my wish list now!


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

einseine said:


> Today's stack!



Gorgeous. Which of the JUC and Perlee do you like better. Or which would you get first?


----------



## Cartierangel

einseine said:


> Today's stack!


Gorgeous!!!


----------



## Apelila

Here are my Heart ring collections...over the years of travelling each country I visited I got a heart ring as a remembrance and I sure love it and it bring back good memories Thank you for letting me share.


----------



## Freckles1

Samachi said:


> cool stack...love your R watch>3




Thanks friend


----------



## Freckles1

Apelila said:


> Here are my Heart ring collections...over the years of travelling each country I visited I got a heart ring as a remembrance and I sure love it and it bring back good memories Thank you for letting me share.




Love the hearts!!


----------



## Greentea

einseine said:


> Today's stack!



Wow! What is the link bracelet?


----------



## Samachi

einseine said:


> Today's stack!


Soooooooo gorgeous & elegant >>>>3.


----------



## Samachi

Apelila said:


> Here are my Heart ring collections...over the years of travelling each country I visited I got a heart ring as a remembrance and I sure love it and it bring back good memories Thank you for letting me share.


Beautiful heart rings my dear&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## LVoeletters

Ferdi_the_yak said:


> I don't wear them together as I don't want to scratch either! I love the stacked look but I can't bear to damage them. I know the Love will patina over time but I want to keep the BB looking as shiny as possible haha.


I have the same dilemma so I only move it to the same wrist for pics lol or only when I'm sitting at my desk! &#128513;&#128563;&#128563;&#128563;


----------



## LVoeletters

einseine said:


> Today's stack!



Is there a jaw dropping to ground emoticon?


----------



## Apelila

Freckles1 said:


> Love the hearts!!


Thank you


----------



## Apelila

Samachi said:


> Beautiful heart rings my dear&#10084;&#65039;


Thank you so much


----------



## Lena186

einseine said:


> Today's stack!



Marvelous!


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Freckles1

lena186 said:


> marvelous!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iphone using purseforum




+1!!!


----------



## designer1




----------



## einseine

Bun said:


> That's stunning!! You have got beautiful hand
> 
> Love the JUC with diamonds...it's in the top of my wish list now!



I am happy I bought the JUC with diamodns.  I wear it 24/7!



NikkisABagGirl said:


> Gorgeous. Which of the JUC and Perlee do you like better. Or which would you get first?



I like JUC better.  Perlee is great, but the closing system is weak.  As you wear and hit against something, it gets looser.  I wear my JUC 24/7, but Perlee, perhaps once a week.



Greentea said:


> Wow! What is the link bracelet?



It's Tiffany's open like bracelet.  I wear it shortened without charms.


----------



## einseine

Samachi said:


> Soooooooo gorgeous & elegant >>>>3.





LVoeletters said:


> Is there a jaw dropping to ground emoticon?





Lena186 said:


> Marvelous!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum





Freckles1 said:


> +1!!!



Thank you ladies!  I'm completely happy with my JUC both design wise and comfy fit.  It's most versatile piece if you like stacking IMO.


----------



## sjunky13

einseine said:


> Today's stack!




LOVE LOVE LOVE
I am thinking to buy that bracelet. What do you think. I know you lost yours, and found it again. YAY.
I would want to only out one or two charms on it and stack it with my Love and JUC.


----------



## sjunky13

Greentea said:


> Wow! What is the link bracelet?



Tiffany open link charm bracelet.  LOL!

Think it would look good between love and JUC? I would add a VCA charm!


----------



## sjunky13

My stack from WED. 

I am looking for more fun bracelets! Thinking of adding that Tiffany or VCA Perlee.


----------



## sjunky13

This is my normal LOVE and JUC. I think it needs something to make it pop. What do you experts think? any advice? another love , VCA Perlee or what? The other hand I wear  VCA bracelets, gold bangles and Hermes enamels with a LOVE.


----------



## einseine

sjunky13 said:


> LOVE LOVE LOVE
> I am thinking to buy that bracelet. What do you think. I know you lost yours, and found it again. YAY.
> I would want to only out one or two charms on it and stack it with my Love and JUC.



Yes!  I found the bracelet several months ago almost two year later I lost it.  I lost it because I was careless.  When you wear long-sleeved outfit, you should be careful with each link so as not to catch the cloth.

I love adding only one charm.  I have only solid YG charms, but if you put on WG one with diamond, it will be very noticeable, nice and fun, I think.


----------



## einseine

sjunky13 said:


> My stack from WED.
> 
> I am looking for more fun bracelets! Thinking of adding that Tiffany or VCA Perlee.





sjunky13 said:


> This is my normal LOVE and JUC. I think it needs something to make it pop. What do you experts think? any advice? another love , VCA Perlee or what? The other hand I wear  VCA bracelets, gold bangles and Hermes enamels with a LOVE.



You need both!  Tiffany open link bracelet goes well with anything, but especially with 5-motif onyx one and Perlee braclet, I think.

Love your normal stack,too!  It's not plain because you wear your Frivore ring!


----------



## LulaDoesTheHula

Its unusually hot and sunny here in the UK so to my regular bracelets I've added some fun and colour with my rainbow tennis gem set tennis bracelet and a Lola Rose London rose quartz bead bracelet.


----------



## sjunky13

einseine said:


> You need both!  Tiffany open link bracelet goes well with anything, but especially with 5-motif onyx one and Perlee braclet, I think.
> 
> Love your normal stack,too!  It's not plain because you wear your Frivore ring!



Yes,  I could wear the Tiffany on both sides, with JUC and LOVE or with VCA 

This is a strong contender for next piece! And I could get my rings too.


----------



## etk123

I've been inspired to put on my link bracelet too! Lots of stacking today..


----------



## Greentea

sjunky13 said:


> LOVE LOVE LOVE
> I am thinking to buy that bracelet. What do you think. I know you lost yours, and found it again. YAY.
> I would want to only out one or two charms on it and stack it with my Love and JUC.


Yes - do it! I love it layered, too! Beautiful.


----------



## Greentea

etk123 said:


> I've been inspired to put on my link bracelet too! Lots of stacking today..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2697904
> View attachment 2697905



Gorgeous!


----------



## Greentea

sjunky13 said:


> This is my normal LOVE and JUC. I think it needs something to make it pop. What do you experts think? any advice? another love , VCA Perlee or what? The other hand I wear  VCA bracelets, gold bangles and Hermes enamels with a LOVE.



Diamond tennis bracelet! You have my dream set!


----------



## sjunky13

Greentea said:


> Diamond tennis bracelet! You have my dream set!



You need the JUC! Go for it! 

Maybe a diamond bangle? LOL!


----------



## sjunky13

etk123 said:


> I've been inspired to put on my link bracelet too! Lots of stacking today..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2697904
> View attachment 2697905




Yes!!!! This is amaze! ok, link bracelets for all! lol. Love that e ring!


----------



## Greentea

sjunky13 said:


> You need the JUC! Go for it!
> 
> Maybe a diamond bangle? LOL!



Ugh - I have the ring, which I ADORE and wear it on the same hand. I also add in a tiffany tennis bracelet. But I'll always love that JUC bracelet. Maybe one day


----------



## Cartierangel

sjunky13 said:


> My stack from WED.
> 
> I am looking for more fun bracelets! Thinking of adding that Tiffany or VCA Perlee.


Perlee would be beautiful with your stack!


----------



## Cartierangel

etk123 said:


> I've been inspired to put on my link bracelet too! Lots of stacking today..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2697904
> View attachment 2697905


Beautiful


----------



## birkin10600

Here's my stack today! Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## Freckles1

sjunky13 said:


> My stack from WED.
> 
> I am looking for more fun bracelets! Thinking of adding that Tiffany or VCA Perlee.




Love everything!!


----------



## Freckles1

birkin10600 said:


> Here's my stack today! Thanks for letting me share.




Oh perfect. I'm jealy!


----------



## Lena186

birkin10600 said:


> Here's my stack today! Thanks for letting me share.



Love your Cartier!


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## birkin10600

Freckles1 said:


> Oh perfect. I'm jealy!











Lena186 said:


> Love your Cartier!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



Thank you for your lovely comments!


----------



## Greentea

Was in the mood for a little daytime bling- 

YG Cartier Love
Gold Zoe Chicco thin spike cuff
Tiffany Victoria Tennis bracelet

And My Wg/diamond JUC ring is photobombing


----------



## sjunky13

Greentea said:


> Was in the mood for a little daytime bling-
> 
> YG Cartier Love
> Gold Zoe Chicco thin spike cuff
> Tiffany Victoria Tennis bracelet
> 
> And My Wg/diamond JUC ring is photobombing




LOVE this . I need the ring I guess.


----------



## Greentea

sjunky13 said:


> LOVE this . I need the ring I guess.



DUH! Of course you do


----------



## sjunky13

Greentea said:


> DUH! Of course you do




Going to Cartier tomorrow and will try it again.  I guess I can wear it on my thumb when it gets too big.


----------



## Lena186

Got this from DH today, 18k YG
	

		
			
		

		
	





Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Freckles1

Lena186 said:


> Got this from DH today, 18k YG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2699796
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



SO cool!!


----------



## Cartierangel

Greentea said:


> Was in the mood for a little daytime bling-
> 
> YG Cartier Love
> Gold Zoe Chicco thin spike cuff
> Tiffany Victoria Tennis bracelet
> 
> And My Wg/diamond JUC ring is photobombing


Looks cool with the spike cuff


----------



## Greentea

Cartierangel said:


> Looks cool with the spike cuff



Thank you! It's so dainty and lightweight, too


----------



## Lena186

Freckles1 said:


> SO cool!!



Thank you 


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## misstrine85

I've been wearing these combinations a lot lately. All vintage.


----------



## yslvchanel

sjunky13 said:


> My stack from WED.
> 
> I am looking for more fun bracelets! Thinking of adding that Tiffany or VCA Perlee.




Love Ur stack and the ring.  Gorgeous combination!


----------



## IceAngel

etk123 said:


> I've been inspired to put on my link bracelet too! Lots of stacking today..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2697904


 
Love!! This link is high on my wishlist!


----------



## Greentea

New Cartier small Diamant Legers necklace layered with special Edition Tiffany Victoria necklace and vintage opera length jade beads!


----------



## LVoeletters

Greentea said:


> New Cartier small Diamant Legers necklace layered with special Edition Tiffany Victoria necklace and vintage opera length jade beads!


omg stop that is gorgeous!!! everything!!!!!!!

I need to take out my light green jade beads, i love the darker hue you might have created a new lemming. PS love your hair tone!!!


----------



## Greentea

LVoeletters said:


> omg stop that is gorgeous!!! everything!!!!!!!
> 
> I need to take out my light green jade beads, i love the darker hue you might have created a new lemming. PS love your hair tone!!!



Too funny! Thank you so much! I inherited these beautiful jade beads from my aunt who collected all sorts of things. I know nothing about jade. Need to have it looked at!


----------



## einseine

Greentea said:


> New Cartier small Diamant Legers necklace layered with special Edition Tiffany Victoria necklace and vintage opera length jade beads!



Beautiful!  They are so well layered!  Your Victoria necklace is to die for!!!


----------



## Greentea

einseine said:


> Beautiful!  They are so well layered!  Your Victoria necklace is to die for!!!



Thank you!


----------



## LVoeletters

Greentea said:


> Too funny! Thank you so much! I inherited these beautiful jade beads from my aunt who collected all sorts of things. I know nothing about jade. Need to have it looked at!



How interesting, please update after you have the necklace looked at! I don't know too much about jade either,but Please tease us with more pictures of layering with your lovely new necklace! I hope you are wearing the panthere as well, the eyes and the jade must go well together!


----------



## MissFluffyCat

I know I'm years behind the trend, but I've always been curious about pictures of the Links of London Sweetie bracelet. I've never seen one here in Australia, so I asked DH to bring one from Europe to see if/how it worked with my stuff. 

So far, I like it. Worn alone I find it a really good bracelet for work, it's bold enough to stand out next to coat and suit sleeve cuffs.  I think I prefer it alone to stacked, but here it is stacked anyway with Pandora's & a leather bracelet.


----------



## Junkenpo

LVoeletters said:


> omg stop that is gorgeous!!! everything!!!!!!!
> 
> I need to take out my light green jade beads, i love the darker hue you might have created a new lemming. PS love your hair tone!!!





Greentea said:


> New Cartier small Diamant Legers necklace layered with special Edition Tiffany Victoria necklace and vintage opera length jade beads!




I think you two ladies need to visit the jade threads and post more pictures!!


----------



## Greentea

LVoeletters said:


> How interesting, please update after you have the necklace looked at! I don't know too much about jade either,but Please tease us with more pictures of layering with your lovely new necklace! I hope you are wearing the panthere as well, the eyes and the jade must go well together!



Sure! Will do. I like that the legers can be really shortened to work with all of my other dainty necklaces. I want to try it with my jennifer meyer arrow!


----------



## DrDior

Always wanted stackable gold bangles from the Middle East.

First of many, bought yesterday in Dubai.


----------



## BlingCat

Greentea said:


> New Cartier small Diamant Legers necklace layered with special Edition Tiffany Victoria necklace and vintage opera length jade beads!



awesome combo!


----------



## Greentea

MissFluffyCat said:


> I know I'm years behind the trend, but I've always been curious about pictures of the Links of London Sweetie bracelet. I've never seen one here in Australia, so I asked DH to bring one from Europe to see if/how it worked with my stuff.
> 
> So far, I like it. Worn alone I find it a really good bracelet for work, it's bold enough to stand out next to coat and suit sleeve cuffs.  I think I prefer it alone to stacked, but here it is stacked anyway with Pandora's & a leather bracelet.



NIce! Love your Balenciaga bracelet!!!


----------



## blumster

Ferdi_the_yak said:


> My new RG Love with my BB 33mm



Oh, how I love this!!!!


----------



## brae

MissFluffyCat said:


> I know I'm years behind the trend, but I've always been curious about pictures of the Links of London Sweetie bracelet. I've never seen one here in Australia, so I asked DH to bring one from Europe to see if/how it worked with my stuff.
> 
> So far, I like it. Worn alone I find it a really good bracelet for work, it's bold enough to stand out next to coat and suit sleeve cuffs.  I think I prefer it alone to stacked, but here it is stacked anyway with Pandora's & a leather bracelet.




I love it in the last picture with your leather pandora!


----------



## Junkyardprinses

etk123 said:


> I've been inspired to put on my link bracelet too! Lots of stacking today..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2697904
> View attachment 2697905



I love your ring stack. Totally off topic question. I hope it's not rude, else please ignore. What carat size is your ring? I am (hopefully SO will someday get the hint ;p) looking for a ring and your 'hand size' looks similar to mine and I totally love how it looks on you. 

Have a lovely day!


----------



## etk123

Junkyardprinses said:


> I love your ring stack. Totally off topic question. I hope it's not rude, else please ignore. What carat size is your ring? I am (hopefully SO will someday get the hint ;p) looking for a ring and your 'hand size' looks similar to mine and I totally love how it looks on you.
> 
> Have a lovely day!



Thank you so much! My solitaire is 2.32ct and my ring is size 5.25.


----------



## Ferdi_the_yak

blumster said:


> Oh, how I love this!!!!



Thank you! I love your TF too!


----------



## blumster

Ferdi_the_yak said:


> Thank you! I love your TF too!


Thanks!!


----------



## Onebagtoomany

My simple stack today - Cartier Love cuff in YG and Hermes Kelly Double Tour bracelet


----------



## blumster

Onebagtoomany said:


> My simple stack today - Cartier Love cuff in YG and Hermes Kelly Double Tour bracelet



LOVE!!!!  Drooling here!!!


----------



## einseine

WG Love + PG Perlee + diamond bracelet


----------



## Onebagtoomany

blumster said:


> LOVE!!!!  Drooling here!!!



Thanks so much!


----------



## Onebagtoomany

einseine said:


> WG Love + PG Perlee + diamond bracelet



Wow!   I love everything!


----------



## misscocktail

Hi ladies! Question: is this too much or can I wear them like this? The ring down is my engagement ring, the spacer I got last christmas and the one on top is my wedding ring... Opinions please, as I can't figure it out on my own .


----------



## ulla

misscocktail said:


> View attachment 2723942
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi ladies! Question: is this too much or can I wear them like this? The ring down is my engagement ring, the spacer I got last christmas and the one on top is my wedding ring... Opinions please, as I can't figure it out on my own .


I love it


----------



## einseine

Onebagtoomany said:


> Wow!   I love everything!



Thanks Onebagtoomany!!  Love your stack, too!


----------



## missdicaprio

This is how I stack my bracelets (3-tone gold bracelet, Tiffany bracelet, Cartier Trinity bracelet and Cartier RG Love cuff): 


But usually I wear my Love cuff on its own:


----------



## sgj99

misscocktail said:


> View attachment 2723942
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi ladies! Question: is this too much or can I wear them like this? The ring down is my engagement ring, the spacer I got last christmas and the one on top is my wedding ring... Opinions please, as I can't figure it out on my own .



of course you can wear it like that, it looks great.  very personalized and unique to only you.


----------



## LVoeletters

misscocktail said:


> View attachment 2723942
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi ladies! Question: is this too much or can I wear them like this? The ring down is my engagement ring, the spacer I got last christmas and the one on top is my wedding ring... Opinions please, as I can't figure it out on my own .



I feel like the stack takes away from your engagement ring and I personally would break it up into a stack of two and wear the other ring on a separate hand.


----------



## Lots love

My stack ever day on both wrist. Thank you for letting me share


----------



## MissFluffyCat

misscocktail said:


> View attachment 2723942
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi ladies! Question: is this too much or can I wear them like this? The ring down is my engagement ring, the spacer I got last christmas and the one on top is my wedding ring... Opinions please, as I can't figure it out on my own .


It looks awesome, has a lot of personality. Don't change it!


----------



## bougainvillier

misscocktail said:


> View attachment 2723942
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi ladies! Question: is this too much or can I wear them like this? The ring down is my engagement ring, the spacer I got last christmas and the one on top is my wedding ring... Opinions please, as I can't figure it out on my own .



I personally would not stack them as they are. They each are all very pretty and unique but I think the top wedding band with a small diamond is taking away your ering. I would wear your ering with the thin eternity (?) spacer, OR only the wedding band. I am biased though, I don't like busy look too much.


----------



## HollySimone

misscocktail said:


> View attachment 2723942
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi ladies! Question: is this too much or can I wear them like this? The ring down is my engagement ring, the spacer I got last christmas and the one on top is my wedding ring... Opinions please, as I can't figure it out on my own .


I love the look of these rings together.


----------



## azniceskater1

Today's stack


----------



## bougainvillier

azniceskater1 said:


> Today's stack
> View attachment 2728693




Amazing!!


----------



## LVoeletters

Took two pandora cleaning cloths to buff out the crazy tarnish of the rubedo. Do you think these can work together? It's rosier IRL I need to shorten both of them. Thanks!


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

LVoeletters said:


> View attachment 2731574
> View attachment 2731575
> View attachment 2731576
> 
> Took two pandora cleaning cloths to buff out the crazy tarnish of the rubedo. Do you think these can work together? It's rosier IRL I need to shorten both of them. Thanks!



They would look beautiful together IMO.


----------



## einseine

LVoeletters said:


> View attachment 2731574
> View attachment 2731575
> View attachment 2731576
> 
> Took two pandora cleaning cloths to buff out the crazy tarnish of the rubedo. Do you think these can work together? It's rosier IRL I need to shorten both of them. Thanks!



Congrats!  I think they will work together!  You may add one more, say small perl strand.  Be careful about the length of the dbty necklace.  The culet may prickly.


----------



## LVoeletters

einseine said:


> Congrats!  I think they will work together!  You may add one more, say small perl strand.  Be careful about the length of the dbty necklace.  The culet may prickly.




LOL! You know me too well! I am wearing my long tin cup necklace with the DBTY!!

If I shorten it does it prickle more than if I didn't shorten it as much? 

I also blame you for my desire of a alternating RB and emerald cut band after i saw your AMAZING tennis bracelet/line bracelet!


----------



## LVoeletters

NikkisABagGirl said:


> They would look beautiful together IMO.




I was secretly hoping this was the verdict so I wouldn't have to choose which one to wear, lol.


----------



## einseine

LVoeletters said:


> LOL! You know me too well! I am wearing my long tin cup necklace with the DBTY!!
> 
> If I shorten it does it prickle more than if I didn't shorten it as much?
> 
> I also blame you for my desire of a alternating RB and emerald cut band after i saw your AMAZING tennis bracelet/line bracelet!





I am not sure, but I don't like it on my collarbone.  Perhaps, I'm too bony.

I love my tennis bracelet!!!  But, you know, my Perlee Signature's closing system is completely broken!!!  I don't really like the size of my WG 4-diamond Love.  I may sell off these two bracelets after polishing/repair.  I love love love my JUC for its sturdiness and comfort.


----------



## LVoeletters

einseine said:


> I am not sure, but I don't like it on my collarbone.  Perhaps, I'm too bony.
> 
> I love my tennis bracelet!!!  But, you know, my Perlee Signature's closing system is completely broken!!!  I don't really like the size of my WG 4-diamond Love.  I may sell off these two bracelets after polishing/repair.  I love love love my JUC for its sturdiness and comfort.


Uh oh I am boney as well... Maybe I should tie a thread to the length to see what is most comfortable. Does the poking prevent you from wearing your necklace often? 
I can't believe the perlee is giving you so many issues!! I honestly think if you ever repurchased love that rose gold would look soooooo nice on you! I love the juc on you! Idk if that will look good on me, I am worried if I dress too casual people will mistaken it for costume jewelry on me... Do you think you would ever layer two juc?

Do you think you were sold a defective perlee or this is the nature of the bracelet? I think the tennis bracelet is one of your best purchases. It must look so lovely with your VCA necklaces and bracelets!! I think one day I will want the tennis bracelet pattern you have but in bangle form to wear with the love. I think the pattern is so elegant! I don't think I am going to purchase second love. So happy to be done with the Tiffany credit!


----------



## LVoeletters

being silly tonight with my hair tie and gold necklace.


----------



## einseine

LVoeletters said:


> LOL! You know me too well! I am wearing my long tin cup necklace with the DBTY!!
> 
> If I shorten it does it prickle more than if I didn't shorten it as much?
> 
> I also blame you for may desire of a alternating RB and emerald cut band after i saw your AMAZING tennis bracelet/line bracelet!





LVoeletters said:


> Uh oh I am boney as well... Maybe I should tie a thread to the length to see what is most comfortable. Does the poking prevent you from wearing your necklace often?
> I can't believe the perlee is giving you so many issues!! I honestly think if you ever repurchased love that rose gold would look soooooo nice on you! I love the juc on you! Idk if that will look good on me, I am worried if I dress too casual people will mistaken it for costume jewelry on me... Do you think you would ever layer two juc?
> 
> Do you think you were sold a defective perlee or this is the nature of the bracelet? I think the tennis bracelet is one of your best purchases. It must look so lovely with your VCA necklaces and bracelets!! I think one day I will want the tennis bracelet pattern you have but in bangle form to wear with the love. I think the pattern is so elegant! I don't think I am going to purchase second love. So happy to be done with the Tiffany credit!



No, not at all!  I just notice it, but I can forget it while wearing.

Yes, I my repurchase RG Love.  But, now I know that JUC fits me much more than Love, so I may purchase another JUC.  To stack two, I'll chose YG plain one.  But, not so soon anyway.  I have already got my TB which was on my 2015 wish list.

Unfortunately, it's the nature of the bracelet I think.  I am afraid the weight of the bracelet is too heavy for that type of closing system.  For tennis bracelets, it may be OK.

I am happy for you!!!  You will never regret about your dbty necklace.  It looks almost always beautiful regardless of your outfit/other jewelry pieces/age!!!

I'll find this pic for you.  DBTY x 20-motif rose gold alhambra necklace!!!


----------



## HADASSA

einseine said:


> No, not at all!  I just notice it, but I can forget it while wearing.
> 
> Yes, I my repurchase RG Love.  But, now I know that JUC fits me much more than Love, so I may purchase another JUC.  To stack two, I'll chose YG plain one.  But, not so soon anyway.  I have already got my TB which was on my 2015 wish list.
> 
> Unfortunately, it's the nature of the bracelet I think.  I am afraid the weight of the bracelet is too heavy for that type of closing system.  For tennis bracelets, it may be OK.
> 
> I am happy for you!!!  You will never regret about your dbty necklace.  It looks almost always beautiful regardless of your outfit/other jewelry pieces/age!!!
> 
> I'll find this pic for you.  DBTY x 20-motif rose gold alhambra necklace!!!


 
Is your necklace solid gold and heavy?

Einseine, when I tried on the small perlee, my father (a former jeweller) was with me and he advised that the clasp was very flimsy and that I would have problems with it. I must admit it did look gorgeous on my wrist in YG but the fit for me was uncomfortable - not in size but the workmanship on the inside.

I tried it on my right wrist which is 14.5 cm. Out of curiosity, I measured my left wrist and it is 14.0 cm. I am right-handed btw.


----------



## einseine

HADASSA said:


> Is your necklace solid gold and heavy?
> 
> Einseine, when I tried on the small perlee, my father (a former jeweller) was with me and he advised that the clasp was very flimsy and that I would have problems with it. I must admit it did look gorgeous on my wrist in YG but the fit for me was uncomfortable - not in size but the workmanship on the inside.
> 
> I tried it on my right wrist which is 14.5 cm. Out of curiosity, I measured my left wrist and it is 14.0 cm. I am right-handed btw.



Hi HADASSA!  My necklace, vintage alhambra necklace is yes, solid pink gold and yes, a bit heavy.  I like its weight, though.

I agree.  I love the design of Perlee bracelets, but I have never really liked the finish of inside.  And yes, you may call the clasp a bit "flimsy" for its price.  You should have your jewelry piece polished/adjusted from time to time, I know.  But, once it really is broken and I don't really feel like wearing it happily.  Because I know I have to fix it again!!!


----------



## LVoeletters

einseine said:


> No, not at all!  I just notice it, but I can forget it while wearing.
> 
> Yes, I my repurchase RG Love.  But, now I know that JUC fits me much more than Love, so I may purchase another JUC.  To stack two, I'll chose YG plain one.  But, not so soon anyway.  I have already got my TB which was on my 2015 wish list.
> 
> Unfortunately, it's the nature of the bracelet I think.  I am afraid the weight of the bracelet is too heavy for that type of closing system.  For tennis bracelets, it may be OK.
> 
> I am happy for you!!!  You will never regret about your dbty necklace.  It looks almost always beautiful regardless of your outfit/other jewelry pieces/age!!!
> 
> I'll find this pic for you.  DBTY x 20-motif rose gold alhambra necklace!!!



(Pssssst) this is exactly the picture that convinced me on the DBTY! This and the picture with a love bracelet on either arm.... I think you were wearing a crisp blouse! Next on the list will be that VCA! 

As you can see, when I say I love your jewelry- I REALLY love it! Lol!

Very good to know about the Perlee. I can't believe such established jewelry brands have issues like this! I can 100% see you stacking two JuC one day... It's such a luxe and edgy look and makes a nice pattern!


----------



## Candice0985

LVoeletters said:


> LOL! You know me too well! I am wearing my long tin cup necklace with the DBTY!!
> 
> If I shorten it does it prickle more than if I didn't shorten it as much?
> 
> I also blame you for my desire of a alternating RB and emerald cut band after i saw your AMAZING tennis bracelet/line bracelet!



I find the shorter you go the more it prickles. the longer or more room it has to move around the less culet you feel


----------



## HADASSA

einseine said:


> Hi HADASSA!  My necklace, vintage alhambra necklace is yes, solid pink gold and yes, a bit heavy.  I like its weight, though.
> 
> I agree.  I love the design of Perlee bracelets, but I have never really liked the finish of inside.  And yes, you may call the clasp a bit "flimsy" for its price.  You should have your jewelry piece polished/adjusted from time to time, I know.  But, once it really is broken and I don't really feel like wearing it happily.  Because I know I have to fix it again!!!


 
It is your Perlee that I saw that made me want to try it  The plain is so gorgeous but VCA needs to do something about the closing mechanism. I can't imagine buying the diamond clover and having that problem with it.

I am considering the 20 motifs YG but was wondering if a 5 motifs bracelet and 10 motifs necklace wouldn't be more versatile when joined together? Your views will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## einseine

HADASSA said:


> It is your Perlee that I saw that made me want to try it  The plain is so gorgeous but VCA needs to do something about the closing mechanism. I can't imagine buying the diamond clover and having that problem with it.
> 
> I am considering the 20 motifs YG but was wondering if a 5 motifs bracelet and 10 motifs necklace wouldn't be more versatile when joined together? Your views will be greatly appreciated.



Perlee Clover Diamond was on my 2014 wish list, but I stopped it.  I purchased Tiffany's 23-stone dbty bracelet and PG JUC.  Perlee with diamonds owners must be much more careful.  I don't think you do the cleaning with the Perlee with diamonds.  You will probably take it off when you come home.  If you wear it like that, you will not have the problem with its closing mechanism, I think.  After noticing this problem, I even considered purchasing the Perlee Diamond Pave bracelet.  (I purchased a diamond line bracelet, instead.)  It's closing mechanism may not so sturdy, but it will be OK if you don't hit it against something, I think.  However, I understand what you say.  No one wants to have a diamond bracelet with loosened closing mechanism.

My first VCA purchase was 5-motif and 10-motif in onyx.  I purchased 5-motif bracelet because I could not find two 10.  It depends on your taste, but after I got another 10-motif, I have never worn 5+10 length.  Recently I wear 2X10 + 5 = 25-motif length, which I love so much!  Or, I prefer wearing simply 10-motif.


----------



## HADASSA

einseine said:


> Perlee Clover Diamond was on my 2014 wish list, but I stopped it.  I purchased Tiffany's 23-stone dbty bracelet and PG JUC.  Perlee with diamonds owners must be much more careful.  I don't think you do the cleaning with the Perlee with diamonds.  You will probably take it off when you come home.  If you wear it like that, you will not have the problem with its closing mechanism, I think.  After noticing this problem, I even considered purchasing the Perlee Diamond Pave bracelet.  (I purchased a diamond line bracelet, instead.)  It's closing mechanism may not so sturdy, but it will be OK if you don't hit it against something, I think.  However, I understand what you say.  No one wants to have a diamond bracelet with loosened closing mechanism.
> 
> My first VCA purchase was 5-motif and 10-motif in onyx.  I purchased 5-motif bracelet because I could not find two 10.  It depends on your taste, but after I got another 10-motif, I have never worn 5+10 length.  Recently I wear 2X10 + 5 = 25-motif length, which I love so much!  Or, I prefer wearing simply 10-motif.


 
Thank you for your insight *einseine. *I guess I can wear a 10 motifs as a bracelet if I wish but the 5 motifs will limit me to just....a bracelet. Food for thought


----------



## baglvr2012

einseine said:


> Today's stack!


I must say, you have gorgeous stacks!


----------



## honey on boost

Today's dainty wrist stack..


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

honey on boost said:


> Today's dainty wrist stack..



Beautiful.


----------



## bougainvillier

honey on boost said:


> Today's dainty wrist stack..



Love dainty bracelets! So cute!!


----------



## einseine

baglvr2012 said:


> I must say, you have gorgeous stacks!



Thanks, baglvr2012!


----------



## Jenniedel

Today's arm candy


----------



## LVoeletters

honey on boost said:


> Today's dainty wrist stack..


Omg love this!!


----------



## Samachi

honey on boost said:


> Today's dainty wrist stack..


Love it , so cute!


----------



## Samachi

einseine said:


> WG Love + PG Perlee + diamond bracelet


Wow, simple beautiful ! Congrats on your diamond bracelet>3


----------



## Apelila

Stack of the day!


----------



## Lots love

My stack for today&#128516;


----------



## Mullen 130

Apelila said:


> Stack of the day!


Love all of it!


----------



## honey on boost

NikkisABagGirl said:


> Beautiful.





bougainvillier said:


> Love dainty bracelets! So cute!!





LVoeletters said:


> Omg love this!!





Samachi said:


> Love it , so cute!



Thank you!


----------



## Apelila

Mullen 130 said:


> Love all of it!


Thank you so much


----------



## bougainvillier

Had a crazy week and went crazy with stacking this Friday 

More is more, at least for today.


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

bougainvillier said:


> Had a crazy week and went crazy with stacking this Friday
> 
> More is more, at least for today.



Gorgeous


----------



## Candice0985

bougainvillier said:


> Had a crazy week and went crazy with stacking this Friday
> 
> More is more, at least for today.



love it!


----------



## bougainvillier

NikkisABagGirl said:


> Gorgeous





Candice0985 said:


> love it!



Thanks ladies!!


----------



## Nymf

Gorgeous bougainvillier!! &#128076;


----------



## AEGIS

bougainvillier said:


> Had a crazy week and went crazy with stacking this Friday
> 
> More is more, at least for today.



Your stack is beyond perfect.


----------



## bougainvillier

Nymf said:


> Gorgeous bougainvillier!! &#128076;





AEGIS said:


> Your stack is beyond perfect.



Thanks ladies


----------



## XCCX




----------



## XCCX




----------



## bougainvillier

xactreality said:


> View attachment 2743343



Your diamond bar is lovely


----------



## kimber418

My stack today with my 4 diamond yellow gold love, my new 18K diamond spacer cuff and my yellow gold diamond clover perlee.....

sorry pic is so big....tried to make smaller


----------



## kimber418

I going to have to figure out how to take smaller photos!   I end up having to crop the photo to death and come out with a close up version.  UGH!


----------



## einseine

xactreality said:


> View attachment 2743342





xactreality said:


> View attachment 2743343



Love your stacks!!!


----------



## einseine

kimber418 said:


> My stack today with my 4 diamond yellow gold love, my new 18K diamond spacer cuff and my yellow gold diamond clover perlee.....
> 
> sorry pic is so big....tried to make smaller



So beautiful and gorgeorus!:  The diamond spacer cuff is a good idea!


----------



## kimber418

Love your stack einseine!!!!


----------



## cung

Lots love said:


> My stack ever day on both wrist. Thank you for letting me share



Wow, love your stack. Does it feel heavy for 2 jade bangles and bang each other often?


----------



## cung

einseine said:


> WG Love + PG Perlee + diamond bracelet



Love your TB the most. How unique it is? Would you mind if I ask how many ct it is? I am looking for a custom made tb and yours just pop up


----------



## EpiFanatic

More than one item counts as a stack right?  Trying out this little bracelet.  Loving it really...


----------



## einseine

cung said:


> Love your TB the most. How unique it is? Would you mind if I ask how many ct it is? I am looking for a custom made tb and yours just pop up



Thanks cung!  I Love my new tennis bracelet so much!!!  It's about 10.5 tcw and diamonds are EF&VVS/VS grade.  It's very unique, I think.  Only limited brand name jewerlers had diamond bracelets with fancy cut diamonds.  Tiffany or Cartier didn't.  I am sure I'll never want upgrade and will enjoy it for the rest of my life.


----------



## cung

einseine said:


> Thanks cung!  I Love my new tennis bracelet so much!!!  It's about 10.5 tcw and diamonds are EF&VVS/VS grade.  It's very unique, I think.  Only limited brand name jewerlers had diamond bracelets with fancy cut diamonds.  Tiffany or Cartier didn't.  I am sure I'll never want upgrade and will enjoy it for the rest of my life.



that explains why it sparkles like crazy, even in the photo  I have to admit falling in love with your tb, so lovely and special. I have considered to get a tiffany victoria bracelet but now changed my mind.  for 10ctw I have to save more $$$, and find a reputable jeweler to custom made it... but I am patient and enjoy the search


----------



## einseine

cung said:


> that explains why it sparkles like crazy, even in the photo  I have to admit falling in love with your tb, so lovely and special. I have considered to get a tiffany victoria bracelet but now changed my mind.  for 10ctw I have to save more $$$, and find a reputable jeweler to custom made it... but I am patient and enjoy the search



Tiffany's victoria bracelet was on my wish list two years ago.  Then, I lost my interest in TB and met this alternating bracelet in July and fell in love with it instantly!!!  I received valuable advice in the Diamond Tennis Bracelet thread and purchased it.


----------



## CATEYES

einseine said:


> Tiffany's victoria bracelet was on my wish list two years ago.  Then, I lost my interest in TB and met this alternating bracelet in July and fell in love with it instantly!!!  I received valuable advice in the Diamond Tennis Bracelet thread and purchased it.


Hmmm....I'm going to have to find that thread and read the advice because your bracelet is a dream! I wouldn't even know where to look for such a creation and have never seen one. And your right, you will have it for the rest of your life and will not want an upgrade.  Now that's saying something!  BTW, is that your perlee for re-sale on Anns Fabulous Finds?  I'm so happy you shared about the clasp being so fragile so the rest of us don't purchase if we aren't the careful type  It is quite a stunning bracelet but wouldn't work for me as I like to wear my items often and while doing all sorts of different tasks.


----------



## CATEYES

EpiFanatic said:


> More than one item counts as a stack right?  Trying out this little bracelet.  Loving it really...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2743691


All of your jewelry is beautiful together!  Your engagement ring is bling bling-love it!


----------



## EpiFanatic

CATEYES said:


> All of your jewelry is beautiful together!  Your engagement ring is bling bling-love it!


thanks cateyes.  i'm test driving the bracelet...


----------



## cung

CATEYES said:


> Hmmm....I'm going to have to find that thread and read the advice because your bracelet is a dream! I wouldn't even know where to look for such a creation and have never seen one. And your right, you will have it for the rest of your life and will not want an upgrade.  Now that's saying something!  BTW, is that your perlee for re-sale on Anns Fabulous Finds?  I'm so happy you shared about the clasp being so fragile so the rest of us don't purchase if we aren't the careful type  It is quite a stunning bracelet but wouldn't work for me as I like to wear my items often and while doing all sorts of different tasks.



I am going to find this thread too


----------



## LoveBracelet




----------



## einseine

CATEYES said:


> Hmmm....I'm going to have to find that thread and read the advice because your bracelet is a dream! I wouldn't even know where to look for such a creation and have never seen one. And your right, you will have it for the rest of your life and will not want an upgrade.  Now that's saying something!  BTW, is that your perlee for re-sale on Anns Fabulous Finds?  I'm so happy you shared about the clasp being so fragile so the rest of us don't purchase if we aren't the careful type  It is quite a stunning bracelet but wouldn't work for me as I like to wear my items often and while doing all sorts of different tasks.



Hi CATEYES!  From my experience, some high-end jewelers (HW, etc.) had EC TB or mixed cut TB.  The alternating with EC/RB cut bracelet looked so different.  I could not forget it.  Because I and (my DH) knew that I would eventually need a TB & I was so sure that I would never want a bigger or more gorgeous one, I decided to purchase it.  I will be :banned: next year.

My Perlee is still with VCA.  I have not yet even advised how much it would cost to fix it.  Year, you should be careful type.  I am so used to wearing my Love Bracelet.


----------



## HADASSA

einseine said:


> Hi CATEYES! From my experience, some high-end jewelers (HW, etc.) had EC TB or mixed cut TB. The alternating with EC/RB cut bracelet looked so different. I could not forget it. Because I and (my DH) knew that I would eventually need a TB & I was so sure that I would never want a bigger or more gorgeous one, I decided to purchase it. I will be :banned: next year.
> 
> My Perlee is still with VCA. I have not yet even advised how much it would cost to fix it. Year, you should be careful type. I am so used to wearing my Love Bracelet.


 
Eineine, what is the brand of your TB? Is it bespoke? With something that gorgeous, I'm sure you'll never want to look at another again


----------



## HADASSA

LoveBracelet said:


>


 
Very appropriate masculine stack


----------



## karo

EpiFanatic said:


> More than one item counts as a stack right?  Trying out this little bracelet.  Loving it really...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2743691


Love every single thing! Stunning


----------



## LoveBracelet

HADASSA said:


> Very appropriate masculine stack


 
Thanks, the ultimate Cartier stack! It took me a while to get these pieces together!


----------



## HADASSA

LoveBracelet said:


> Thanks, the ultimate Cartier stack! It took me a while to get these pieces together!


 
Recognized the Jus and LOVE but didn't know the third was also Cartier. Pure perfection


----------



## LoveBracelet

HADASSA said:


> Recognized the Jus and LOVE but didn't know the third was also Cartier. Pure perfection


 
It's a "Menotte" bracelet, they don't make it anymore, very difficult to find the right size...


----------



## einseine

HADASSA said:


> Eineine, what is the brand of your TB? Is it bespoke? With something that gorgeous, I'm sure you'll never want to look at another again



Hi HADASSA!  No, it is not bespoke.  I fell in love with it in a boutique.  The brand name, I would rather not.  The design is not the brands's original, but I specify the brand, I would be identified as "einseine" (LOL) and my pics would start being found by the key words.  Its from a prestigious super brand who only uses high grade diamonds.


----------



## HADASSA

einseine said:


> Hi HADASSA! No, it is not bespoke. I fell in love with it in a boutique. The brand name, I would rather not. The design is not the brands's original, but I specify the brand, I would be identified as "einseine" (LOL) and my pics would start being found by the key words. Its from a prestigious super brand who only uses high grade diamonds.


 
OH!!!! From one Princess to another, I fully understand what you mean


----------



## sgj99

EpiFanatic said:


> More than one item counts as a stack right?  Trying out this little bracelet.  Loving it really...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2743691



that's gorgeous!  i like the classic, more simple look of the watch and one tennis bracelet - very nicely done.  but i'm not sure i'd call that a "little bracelet" since i think it's carrying some serious enough bling power


----------



## mad_for_chanel

Trio bracelets - souvenirs from beautiful Munich !


----------



## Apelila

Today's stack...


----------



## CATEYES

mad_for_chanel said:


> View attachment 2746049
> 
> 
> Trio bracelets - souvenirs from beautiful Munich !


Love all your jewels! May I ask where you bought the clover bracelet?


----------



## mad_for_chanel

CATEYES said:


> Love all your jewels! May I ask where you bought the clover bracelet?




Thank you Cateyes! 

Bought these dainty bracelets from the Wempe Jewelry Store off Marienplatz , Munich. I was just there for a vacation 2 weeks back. It was  at first sight!


----------



## EpiFanatic

karo said:


> Love every single thing! Stunning


Thanks Karo.  A little bling definitely brightens my day...


----------



## EpiFanatic

sgj99 said:


> that's gorgeous!  i like the classic, more simple look of the watch and one tennis bracelet - very nicely done.  but i'm not sure i'd call that a "little bracelet" since i think it's carrying some serious enough bling power


Thanks sgj.  I'm on the hunt for the perfect tennis bracelet and am playing around with sizes.  This was just around 2 ctw.  I got DSS in a matter of hours.  Gotta go up!


----------



## CATEYES

mad_for_chanel said:


> Thank you Cateyes!
> 
> Bought these dainty bracelets from the Wempe Jewelry Store off Marienplatz , Munich. I was just there for a vacation 2 weeks back. It was  at first sight!




Happy you got such nice things to remember your trip!  Sad for me as I will never make it there and cannot buy-ha ha ha!!  Enjoy!!


----------



## mad_for_chanel

CATEYES said:


> Happy you got such nice things to remember your trip!  Sad for me as I will never make it there and cannot buy-ha ha ha!!  Enjoy!!




Thanks ! Am happy that I truly love these dainty bracelets as i bought them like within half an hour! 

Are u in the US? I think Wempe has a store in NY, 5th ave Manhattan . 

Here's another pic ! Thanks for letting me share. &#128522;


----------



## lovieluvslux

bougainvillier said:


> Had a crazy week and went crazy with stacking this Friday
> 
> More is more, at least for today.


So beautiful.. I can only ID 3: Cartier, David Yurman and VCA.


----------



## lovieluvslux

mad_for_chanel said:


> Thanks ! Am happy that I truly love these dainty bracelets as i bought them like within half an hour!
> 
> Are u in the US? I think Wempe has a store in NY, 5th ave Manhattan .
> 
> Here's another pic ! Thanks for letting me share. &#128522;
> 
> View attachment 2749417


Love the stack - the "ward off evil spirits" and 4 leaf clover are cute.


----------



## bougainvillier

lovieluvslux said:


> So beautiful.. I can only ID 3: Cartier, David Yurman and VCA.




Thanks. 

There is a Hermes CDC ring on the middle finger and wedding set is from local jeweler.


----------



## Lots love

my favorite stack. Thank you letting me share


----------



## Freckles1

Lots love said:


> View attachment 2750172
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my favorite stack. Thank you letting me share




Love love!!


----------



## Lots love

Thank you freckles 1


----------



## cheburashka73

Lots love said:


> View attachment 2750172
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my favorite stack. Thank you letting me share




Lovely stack, my dream stack!


----------



## lovieluvslux

Lots love said:


> View attachment 2750172
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my favorite stack. Thank you letting me share


Nice stack.  My dream is to own some Cartier pieces some day. I like the edgy design of JC.


----------



## Lots love

Thank you so much .i really love the juc to. I wish had got two them instead.


----------



## Mslizzy

kimber418 said:


> My stack today with my 4 diamond yellow gold love, my new 18K diamond spacer cuff and my yellow gold diamond clover perlee.....
> 
> sorry pic is so big....tried to make smaller


Beautiful stack.  Do you mine sharing where you purchased your diamond spacer cuff?


----------



## CATEYES

mad_for_chanel said:


> Thanks ! Am happy that I truly love these dainty bracelets as i bought them like within half an hour!
> 
> Are u in the US? I think Wempe has a store in NY, 5th ave Manhattan .
> 
> Here's another pic ! Thanks for letting me share. &#128522;
> 
> View attachment 2749417



Yes but in California. Thank you for the reply tho!


----------



## Jujuma

I think I posted about this a while ago, I had bought some diamond bangles for a great price but I was undecided on them and ended up returning. One was yellow and one was rose. One of the issues was they were a little large for my small wrist. Well they surfaced again, this time in rose only and in the very hard to find 6 1/2" size. I got two but the price is so good I've ordered a third, waiting to hear if still available. I'm still not 100% in love love,a diamond bangle is not high on my must have list but having a stack of them is something I have wanted and chances of me getting high quality multiples is low. Here are the two in a stack with other jewelry, what do you think? Let me stress the price was great. I think the sparkle is pretty good, the third bracelet with sparkle is a cz w pearls, for comparison.


----------



## lilmountaingirl

Jujuma said:


> I think I posted about this a while ago, I had bought some diamond bangles for a great price but I was undecided on them and ended up returning. One was yellow and one was rose. One of the issues was they were a little large for my small wrist. Well they surfaced again, this time in rose only and in the very hard to find 6 1/2" size. I got two but the price is so good I've ordered a third, waiting to hear if still available. I'm still not 100% in love love,a diamond bangle is not high on my must have list but having a stack of them is something I have wanted and chances of me getting high quality multiples is low. Here are the two in a stack with other jewelry, what do you think? Let me stress the price was great. I think the sparkle is pretty good, the third bracelet with sparkle is a cz w pearls, for comparison.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2754120
> View attachment 2754120



Very pretty!


----------



## blumster

I think they're awesome- do it!!  Especially if the price is right!


----------



## karo

Jujuma said:


> I think I posted about this a while ago, I had bought some diamond bangles for a great price but I was undecided on them and ended up returning. One was yellow and one was rose. One of the issues was they were a little large for my small wrist. Well they surfaced again, this time in rose only and in the very hard to find 6 1/2" size. I got two but the price is so good I've ordered a third, waiting to hear if still available. I'm still not 100% in love love,a diamond bangle is not high on my must have list but having a stack of them is something I have wanted and chances of me getting high quality multiples is low. Here are the two in a stack with other jewelry, what do you think? Let me stress the price was great. I think the sparkle is pretty good, the third bracelet with sparkle is a cz w pearls, for comparison.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2754120
> View attachment 2754120




What a gorgeous stack!!!


----------



## cung

Jujuma said:


> I think I posted about this a while ago, I had bought some diamond bangles for a great price but I was undecided on them and ended up returning. One was yellow and one was rose. One of the issues was they were a little large for my small wrist. Well they surfaced again, this time in rose only and in the very hard to find 6 1/2" size. I got two but the price is so good I've ordered a third, waiting to hear if still available. I'm still not 100% in love love,a diamond bangle is not high on my must have list but having a stack of them is something I have wanted and chances of me getting high quality multiples is low. Here are the two in a stack with other jewelry, what do you think? Let me stress the price was great. I think the sparkle is pretty good, the third bracelet with sparkle is a cz w pearls, for comparison.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2754120
> View attachment 2754120



If you love and want to have it to make a "ultimate stack", then go for it, esp. when the price is right


----------



## Jujuma

Thanks enablers! I did it, went for the third. I don't have it yet but should get it next week. I figure it's meant to be cuz 6 1/2's are so hard to find. Also they fall right under the "honey what'd you buy at so and so for $$" range, LOL. I love the rose too, I think it goes good with both white and yellow gold and bring all three together nice. Plus 3? Can't wait! I can rationalize anything if I try hard enough!


----------



## Nebbalish

Very simple and utilitarian stack for today as I had classes to go to.


----------



## Freckles1

My new bracelet from Noonday collection. Sterling silver. This company pays impoverished women from various countries to make jewelry. The focus is to give these women a job and self worth!!!! Amazing!!


----------



## shopoholica

Freckles1 said:


> View attachment 2755843
> 
> My new bracelet from Noonday collection. Sterling silver. This company pays impoverished women from various countries to make jewelry. The focus is to give these women a job and self worth!!!! Amazing!!



Inspirational company! Thank you for bringing Noonday to my radar!


----------



## Jujuma

Got all three!! Will take pic soon, cleaning today. It seems a bit much but a woman with really pretty jewelry next to me at Starbucks complimented them, unsolicited. So proud of myself...didn't blab on about what a good price they were just said thank you. Sometimes I tend to be too honest!


----------



## honhon

My layer of DLDC necklaces


----------



## Cartierangel

honhon said:


> My layer of DLDC necklaces
> View attachment 2757080


So pretty!


----------



## shpahlc

honhon said:


> My layer of DLDC necklaces



This is gorgeous. Is that PG or YG?


----------



## blumster

Today's stack


----------



## honhon

shpahlc said:


> This is gorgeous. Is that PG or YG?



Thank you!  Its YG Y shape and WG


----------



## honhon

shpahlc said:


> This is gorgeous. Is that PG or YG?


double


----------



## honhon

Cartierangel said:


> So pretty!


Thank you Cartierangel, I wore Y for a year and got a little tired of it and I am planning to freshen up with simple WG everyday wear.  I would only layer to up-glam.


----------



## SunBunny

Today's stack: Breitling watch, David Yurman bracelet, ss ID bracelet.


----------



## Riima

Loving my delicate bar bracelet


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Riima said:


> Loving my delicate bar bracelet
> View attachment 2759963


 
Your stack is beyond gorgeous.


----------



## Candice0985

Riima said:


> Loving my delicate bar bracelet
> View attachment 2759963



love it! may I ask where your diamond bar is from? I love the length of it


----------



## bougainvillier

Riima said:


> Loving my delicate bar bracelet
> View attachment 2759963



gorgeous!


----------



## HADASSA

Riima said:


> Loving my delicate bar bracelet
> View attachment 2759963


 
Riima just love the balance on your stack - so very clean and crisp  I also would like to know where you got your diamond bar


----------



## Lena186

Riima said:


> Loving my delicate bar bracelet
> View attachment 2759963



That is just amazing! 


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## LVoeletters

Riima said:


> Loving my delicate bar bracelet
> View attachment 2759963




I'm loving the whole stack!


----------



## LVoeletters

blumster said:


> Today's stack
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2757863




Wow I love that Hermes! Black on black is so chic


----------



## blumster

LVoeletters said:


> Wow I love that Hermes! Black on black is so chic



Thanks VLoeletters!  It's hard to tell from the pic but it's actually black with the PHW 
"H".  I've been studying your pics on the forum INCESSANTLY because I am trying to decide between a YG and PG love bracelet.  Have you had any fading issues with you Pg? I am coveting your PG with your silver BB!!!!!!!  Look amazing on you!  Help me decide!  I have mostly silver/platinum jewelry and just think the rose gold will be stunning but I'm SCARED of the rumors of fading RG!


----------



## einseine

Riima said:


> Loving my delicate bar bracelet
> View attachment 2759963



Beautiful!


----------



## LVoeletters

blumster said:


> Thanks VLoeletters!  It's hard to tell from the pic but it's actually black with the PHW
> 
> "H".  I've been studying your pics on the forum INCESSANTLY because I am trying to decide between a YG and PG love bracelet.  Have you had any fading issues with you Pg? I am coveting your PG with your silver BB!!!!!!!  Look amazing on you!  Help me decide!  I have mostly silver/platinum jewelry and just think the rose gold will be stunning but I'm SCARED of the rumors of fading RG!




Slight fading but every time I clean it the rose gold color really stands out. Rose gold all the way, especially with platinum jewelry. I prefer rose gold x platinum or rose gold x yellow gold. I think rose gold truly goes with so much.


----------



## clydekiwi

How does the gold and silver look 2gether?


----------



## SBundles17

clydekiwi said:


> View attachment 2760792
> 
> How does the gold and silver look 2gether?




I think it looks great! But I am pro-metal mixing,so my opinion may be biased &#128522;


----------



## clydekiwi

My stack today


----------



## chessmont

clydekiwi said:


> View attachment 2760792
> 
> How does the gold and silver look 2gether?



They look great together, I like mixing.


----------



## Chi town Chanel

*[FONT=&quot]Here's an H stack from last week while on holiday. Location: drinking iced espresso in Athens.[/FONT]*


----------



## Zookzik

Chi town Chanel said:


> *[FONT=&quot]Here's an H stack from last week while on holiday. Location: drinking iced espresso in Athens.[/FONT]*




Lovely


----------



## Chi town Chanel

Zookzik said:


> Lovely




Thanks dear!


----------



## blumster

Today's stack
	

		
			
		

		
	





Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## blumster

Thanks so much, Liz!!!


----------



## BagLady000

Riima said:


> Loving my delicate bar bracelet
> View attachment 2759963




I love everything here! Seriously, where did you get your bar bracelet? I need one!


----------



## Jujuma

Feeling blingy today!


----------



## skyqueen

blumster said:


> Today's stack
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2799463
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


Edgy but classic...love it!



Jujuma said:


> Feeling blingy today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2801846


Bling and then some, my dear. WOW!


----------



## happywife18

Stacking today. Citizen watch with Tiffany & Co and Blue Nile bracelets.


----------



## happywife18

One more


----------



## chessmont

happywife18 said:


> Stacking today. Citizen watch with Tiffany & Co and Blue Nile bracelets.



Really like this one!


----------



## WindyCityCoco

My two lovely stacks today with  my RG cuff


----------



## sleepykitten

Riima said:


> Loving my delicate bar bracelet
> View attachment 2759963



Stunning stack!


----------



## chessmont

WindyCityCoco said:


> My two lovely stacks today with  my RG cuff



Whoa! Nice!


----------



## Rami00

Rivale double tour with my grandma's gold bracelet (hand me down)


----------



## omniavincitamor

Todays CrAzY stack (4 Loves + 2 Perlees)

http://s1335.photobucket.com/user/omniavincitamor8/media/14_zps0afd753b.jpg.html?sort=3&o=1


----------



## LoveBracelet

omniavincitamor said:


> Todays CrAzY stack (4 Loves + 2 Perlees)
> 
> http://s1335.photobucket.com/user/omniavincitamor8/media/14_zps0afd753b.jpg.html?sort=3&o=1


 

$$$Bling$$$


----------



## mousdioufe

Playing around


----------



## mousdioufe

One more


----------



## DesigningStyle

Just sharing today's pretty stack. Tiffany Somerset Diamond Bracelet, 1950's Sterling Forstner Snake Bracelet and Bulova 1951 Roxanne White Gold and Diamond Watch.


----------



## MyDogTink

DesigningStyle said:


> Just sharing today's pretty stack. Tiffany Somerset Diamond Bracelet, 1950's Sterling Forstner Snake Bracelet and Bulova 1951 Roxanne White Gold and Diamond Watch.




Your two vintage pieces are striking.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

mousdioufe said:


> One more


I will take everything off your hands.

Literally


----------



## mousdioufe

Thingofbeauty said:


> I will take everything off your hands.
> 
> Literally



Lol!!!!!!


----------



## purplepoodles

DesigningStyle said:


> Just sharing today's pretty stack. Tiffany Somerset Diamond Bracelet, 1950's Sterling Forstner Snake Bracelet and Bulova 1951 Roxanne White Gold and Diamond Watch.




Fabulous pairing! So love vintage you did a great pairing!


----------



## alice87

bougainvillier said:


> Had a crazy week and went crazy with stacking this Friday
> 
> More is more, at least for today.


What kind of rings on your middle finger (not the love one). Thank you! 
Beautiful stack!


----------



## Lots love

my favorite bangles that I own


----------



## bougainvillier

alice87 said:


> What kind of rings on your middle finger (not the love one). Thank you!
> 
> Beautiful stack!




Thanks. It's a Hermes CDC ring in 18k rose gold. It's online at hermes.com now


----------



## alice87

bougainvillier said:


> Thanks. It's a Hermes CDC ring in 18k rose gold. It's online at hermes.com now



thank you!


----------



## k*d

These just arrived in the mail from Kataoka today.  18k yellow gold & diamond leaf ring paired with a platinum and diamond band:


----------



## Lux_Mommy

My simple stack for today. Please ignore my swollen pregnancy hands.


----------



## Lots love

Lux mommy love your love collecting looks amazing congratulations on your baby to be


----------



## TrotTrot

k*d said:


> These just arrived in the mail from Kataoka today.  18k yellow gold & diamond leaf ring paired with a platinum and diamond band:




I admire your Kataoka ring. May I ask if you got it directly from the jeweler in Japan? I'm in the U.S. and wondering if they take orders from overseas. Thanks.


----------



## secw1977

k*d said:


> These just arrived in the mail from Kataoka today.  18k yellow gold & diamond leaf ring paired with a platinum and diamond band:



Gorgeous stack  x


----------



## k*d

TrotTrot said:


> I admire your Kataoka ring. May I ask if you got it directly from the jeweler in Japan? I'm in the U.S. and wondering if they take orders from overseas. Thanks.


I ordered these from Japan because they had a special gift with purchase promotion last month, but there are a few retailers in the US that carry them online. They're listed here:

http://kataoka-jewelry.com/shop/



secw1977 said:


> Gorgeous stack  x


Thank you!


----------



## purseinsanity

Everyone's stacks are so gorgeous!


----------



## purseinsanity

I have a couple recently:


----------



## purseinsanity




----------



## purseinsanity




----------



## allure244

purseinsanity said:


>



What amazing stacks! I have the diamond juc on my wish list.


----------



## bougainvillier

purseinsanity said:


>



Oh my!!! Jaw dropping!


----------



## LovEmAll

purseinsanity said:


>




&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;. I don't even know where to begin!!!  What amazing bracelets and bags!!!  Congrats on these gorgeous beauties, purse insanity!!!


----------



## TrotTrot

k*d said:


> I ordered these from Japan because they had a special gift with purchase promotion last month, but there are a few retailers in the US that carry them online. They're listed here:
> 
> http://kataoka-jewelry.com/shop/
> 
> 
> Thank you!




Thank you so much for the information! Their pieces are exquisite and unique. I'll have to contact them for the prices in dollars.


----------



## purseinsanity

LovEmAll said:


> &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;. I don't even know where to begin!!!  What amazing bracelets and bags!!!  Congrats on these gorgeous beauties, purse insanity!!!



Thank you!


----------



## k*d

TrotTrot said:


> Thank you so much for the information! Their pieces are exquisite and unique. I'll have to contact them for the prices in dollars.



You can email them at anis[at]kataoka-jewelry.com 

The prices from buying direct are roughly the same as buying through a vendor in the US, depending on the current exchange of the day.


----------



## everything posh

Here's my stack


----------



## bougainvillier

everything posh said:


> Here's my stack



Very nice!!!


----------



## everything posh

bougainvillier said:


> Very nice!!!



Thank you!


----------



## TrotTrot

k*d said:


> You can email them at anis[at]kataoka-jewelry.com
> 
> The prices from buying direct are roughly the same as buying through a vendor in the US, depending on the current exchange of the day.


 
Thank you so much again!!


----------



## Chi town Chanel

everything posh said:


> Here's my stack




LOVE it!


----------



## Chi town Chanel

My stack today...


----------



## everything posh

Chi town Chanel said:


> My stack today...



Gorgeous!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Chi town Chanel

everything posh said:


> Gorgeous!!!!!!!!!!!



Thanks dear!


----------



## Docjeun

purseinsanity said:


>


Beautiful!!!


----------



## CATEYES

purseinsanity said:


>


 


Purseinsanity,


You're making me want malachite to match my green boy too!!!!  I love all your mod shots  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## purseinsanity

CATEYES said:


> Purseinsanity,
> 
> 
> You're making me want malachite to match my green boy too!!!!  I love all your mod shots  Thanks for sharing!



Thank you so much!  &#128536;


----------



## purseinsanity

trulyadiva said:


> beautiful!!!



&#128591;&#128536;&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Blingaddict

purseinsanity said:


>


Swooning here&#128149;&#128149;&#128149;


----------



## Blingaddict

purseinsanity said:


>


Amazing!


----------



## Blingaddict

DesigningStyle said:


> Just sharing today's pretty stack. Tiffany Somerset Diamond Bracelet, 1950's Sterling Forstner Snake Bracelet and Bulova 1951 Roxanne White Gold and Diamond Watch.


Absolutely gorgeous&#128149;&#128149;&#128149;


----------



## Blingaddict

mousdioufe said:


> One more


Loving the mixed metal look.. Looks effortless .


----------



## Blingaddict

Silver bracelets from Bali.


----------



## Leda

Bone, silver bracelet from Tiffanys


----------



## Caz71

Xmas gift to myself a gold diamond pendant. Worn with dogeared disc.


----------



## Apelila

Simple stuff nothing fancy


----------



## Apelila

White Stack


----------



## missdicaprio

Today's stack


----------



## Samia

I haven't posted here in a long time! Remembered to click a pic wearing this combo, Celine leather bracelet and Hermes clic clac


----------



## Docjeun

Apelila said:


> White Stack


So pretty and clean looking!


----------



## rose26

stack for birthday dinner


----------



## einseine

This stack is just for the pic!  I wear my JUC on my left hand, and my Love, on the right.  I wear both 24/7.  Normally, I wear LOVE X Perlee or JUC X Perlee.


----------



## einseine

And two more!


----------



## einseine

I love this simple stack best!


----------



## Cartierangel

Fun and pretty  Happy Birthday!


----------



## Cartierangel

Gorgeous, as usual


----------



## Leda

DVFurstenberg bracelet, HStern jewelry , Cartier  tank française whatch, acier/or


----------



## WindyCityCoco

I am GREEN with envy!!!!


purseinsanity said:


>


----------



## purseinsanity

WindyCityCoco said:


> I am GREEN with envy!!!!


----------



## rose26

Cartierangel said:


> Fun and pretty  Happy Birthday!



thank you!! )


----------



## MikaelaN

My daily stack. Everything is Tiffany except for the love bracelet.


----------



## Dhalia

MikaelaN said:


> My daily stack. Everything is Tiffany except for the love bracelet.



Everything is lovely. My sister is really interested in the T bangle from Tiffany and I can see why...it's gorgeous!


----------



## MikaelaN

Dhalia said:


> Everything is lovely. My sister is really interested in the T bangle from Tiffany and I can see why...it's gorgeous!



Thank you!  The T collection really is amazing!  I fell in love with every single piece I tried on.


----------



## Chi town Chanel

Hermes bracelets and diamond tennis stack in action at Disney's Animal Kingdom


----------



## einseine

MikaelaN said:


> My daily stack. Everything is Tiffany except for the love bracelet.



Love your double open link bracelets X Love stack!!!
I enjoy link bracelet X Love stack, too!


----------



## Lots love

my everyday stack love Cartier &#128150;
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 my second everyday stack Burmese Jadeite Grade A rare Black Jadeite bangle.  the second one is black and grey with Rare Emerald green Mixed with dark  purple Jadeite bangles &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039; both rare jadeite bangles grade A quality jade


----------



## mularice

My daily stack
L-R:
Hermès Calèche
Hermès Clic
White gold bracelet (like tiny disco balls)
White gold tennis bracelet
Chanel J12 with diamond markers


----------



## Leda

mularice said:


> View attachment 2852865
> 
> 
> My daily stack
> L-R:
> Hermès Calèche
> Hermès Clic
> White gold bracelet (like tiny disco balls)
> White gold tennis bracelet
> Chanel J12 with diamond markers


Your chanel j 12 whatch is fabulous!


----------



## emem2

My current fave happy new year everyone!


----------



## missie1

Rose gold arm candy


----------



## dialv

Candy and Cartier stack!


----------



## MikaelaN

einseine said:


> View attachment 2850448
> 
> 
> View attachment 2850449
> 
> 
> Love your double open link bracelets X Love stack!!!
> I enjoy link bracelet X Love stack, too!



Thank you! LOVE all of your stacks!


----------



## einseine

MikaelaN said:


> Thank you! LOVE all of your stacks!


----------



## mularice

Leda said:


> Your chanel j 12 whatch is fabulous!




Thank you  It's a great everyday watch


----------



## xoKate

mularice said:


> View attachment 2852865
> 
> 
> My daily stack
> L-R:
> Hermès Calèche
> Hermès Clic
> White gold bracelet (like tiny disco balls)
> White gold tennis bracelet
> Chanel J12 with diamond markers




What a stunning stack! Absolutely gorgeous!!! I adore your 'White gold bracelet (like tiny disco balls)'who is it by and where could I find one? I would love to add it to my arm stackpreferably in yellow gold for me. &#128522;


----------



## mularice

xoKate said:


> What a stunning stack! Absolutely gorgeous!!! I adore your 'White gold bracelet (like tiny disco balls)'who is it by and where could I find one? I would love to add it to my arm stackpreferably in yellow gold for me. &#128522;




Thank you! I think it's perfect now. Although I wouldn't say no to a white gold Hermès Kelly bracelet &#128586;

The disco ball bracelet was bought in Malaysia. You can get them in most jewellery stores. I think it was about £200 so pretty inexpensive but a cute everyday piece. My mother has one too (it was mine, I forgot I had it, she took it to wear) and when I saw her wear it with her tennis bracelet I instantly thought "Why didn't I think of that?!" So I got another one when I went on holiday (no chance of prising it off her wrist!)

Perhaps if you show the picture to a jeweller they can help you. I don't think it has a particular name of style tbh.


----------



## Myke518

Here's my stack of the day!


----------



## Lots love

Myke518 said:


> Here's my stack of the day!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2858373




Very beautiful


----------



## skyqueen

mularice said:


> View attachment 2852865
> 
> 
> My daily stack
> L-R:
> Hermès Calèche
> Hermès Clic
> White gold bracelet (like tiny disco balls)
> White gold tennis bracelet
> Chanel J12 with diamond markers


I have a white J12...you've given me some good ideas. 
Clean, crisp and STUNNING!!!


----------



## skyqueen

Myke518 said:


> Here's my stack of the day!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2858373


A horse gals dream!


----------



## phillj12

MikaelaN said:


> My daily stack. Everything is Tiffany except for the love bracelet.




Love all that yellow gold! SOO pretty!


----------



## mularice

skyqueen said:


> I have a white J12...you've given me some good ideas.
> Clean, crisp and STUNNING!!!




Thanks 
The palladium and white just goes so well. Unfortunately yellow gold just looks bad on my skin tone.


----------



## skyqueen

mularice said:


> Thanks
> The palladium and white just goes so well. Unfortunately yellow gold just looks bad on my skin tone.


Never ends, does it? LOL!


----------



## mularice

skyqueen said:


> Never ends, does it? LOL!




Lol I was quite content with my watch and my two bracelets. Then I just had to get an Hermès clic and then the Calèche.. Now I want the white gold Kelly bangle too..


----------



## skyqueen

mularice said:


> Lol I was quite content with my watch and my two bracelets. Then I just had to get an Hermès clic and then the Calèche.. Now I want the white gold Kelly bangle too..


Oh yes...gorgeous but expensive. (It would look stunning, she whispered!)


----------



## mularice

skyqueen said:


> Oh yes...gorgeous but expensive. (It would look stunning, she whispered!)




Tell me about it! I tried it on and was trying to convince myself I didn't need it, any excuse as to why it isn't justifiable but alas I think I just convinced myself that I did need it..


----------



## baglover1973

k*d said:


> These just arrived in the mail from Kataoka today.  18k yellow gold & diamond leaf ring paired with a platinum and diamond band:



so gorgeous!! where did you buy these???


----------



## CocoCaramel

My brand new Juste Un Clou bracelet with Love bangle and Hoorsenbuhs Phantom Ring with diamonds all rose gold


----------



## karo

CocoCaramel said:


> My brand new Juste Un Clou bracelet with Love bangle and Hoorsenbuhs Phantom Ring with diamonds all rose gold




Love your bracelets and especially your ring! Could you please post some more pics &#128522;


----------



## Lots love

Coco caramel love your new collection looks amazing in you


----------



## EtamRiah

Nice stacks ladies!


----------



## EtamRiah

einseine said:


> View attachment 2850448
> 
> 
> View attachment 2850449
> 
> 
> Love your double open link bracelets X Love stack!!!
> I enjoy link bracelet X Love stack, too!


This set is lovely.
What are their brand names again?


----------



## einseine

EtamRiah said:


> This set is lovely.
> What are their brand names again?



Thank you EtamRiah!!!  The link bracelet is from Tiffany.  The one with beading is from Van Cleef & Arpels.  The one with screw motifs and small diamonds is from Cartier.


----------



## EtamRiah

einseine said:


> Thank you EtamRiah!!!  The link bracelet is from Tiffany.  The one with beading is from Van Cleef & Arpels.  The one with screw motifs and small diamonds is from Cartier.


You're very welcomed!

Well all three of them go together very well.
Thank you for your response.


----------



## CocoCaramel

Here are a couple more shots of my Hoorsenbuhs Phantom ring for you, Karo!


----------



## skyqueen

einseine said:


> View attachment 2850448
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2850449
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love your double open link bracelets X Love stack!!!
> 
> I enjoy link bracelet X Love stack, too!




Perfect...don't get mugged!


----------



## skyqueen

CocoCaramel said:


> Here are a couple more shots of my Hoorsenbuhs Phantom ring for you, Karo!




So unique...love it, looks great on your finger!


----------



## Chanelle

My stack this week


----------



## karo

CocoCaramel said:


> Here are a couple more shots of my Hoorsenbuhs Phantom ring for you, Karo!


Thank you so much! This ring is stunning!


----------



## einseine

skyqueen said:


> Perfect...don't get mugged!



I am OK.  Don't get mugged Yellow Diamond  Queen!


----------



## skyqueen

einseine said:


> I am OK.  Don't get mugged Yellow Diamond  Queen!




xxoo


----------



## Jen123

CocoCaramel said:


> Here are a couple more shots of my Hoorsenbuhs Phantom ring for you, Karo!





Chanelle said:


> My stack this week
> View attachment 2862662



Wow, stunning stacks ladies!!!!


----------



## Cartierangel

I may have posted this before but it is today's stack too 
Carolina Bucci Health Bracelet
Victoria Kay Evil Eye Bracelet
Leather bracelet I made


----------



## Lots love

my favorite bracelets and bangles I wear all the time


----------



## gagabag

What I am wearing today


----------



## charleston-mom

Was bad today!  New Clic H forced its way home with me!


----------



## MikaelaN

phillj12 said:


> Love all that yellow gold! SOO pretty!



Thank you!&#128522;


----------



## Rami00

Chi town Chanel said:


> Hermes bracelets and diamond tennis stack in action at Disney's Animal Kingdom



Love the tennis bracelet. What is the total carat weight ... If u don't mind me asking. Thanks!


----------



## Chi town Chanel

Rami00 said:


> Love the tennis bracelet. What is the total carat weight ... If u don't mind me asking. Thanks!




Sure, it's over 10 carats, but I forgot the exact weight.  It's between 10-11.  Hope that helps!


----------



## Rami00

Chi town Chanel said:


> Sure, it's over 10 carats, but I forgot the exact weight.  It's between 10-11.  Hope that helps!



Thank you. It looks stunning on you.


----------



## StylishFarmer

missie1 said:


> Rose gold arm candy



Oh! The cuff is divine. Love it!


----------



## missie1

StylishFarmer said:


> Oh! The cuff is divine. Love it!


Thanks. I want in gold but they are sold out....waiting on restock


----------



## Dior Junkie

This has got to be one of my favorite threads.  Love looking at everyone's stacks - I get so much inspiration here.


----------



## Dior Junkie

my stack today. Both were presents from DH in the past


----------



## ScottyGal

Tiny stack  svarovski & MK


----------



## skyqueen

missie1 said:


> Rose gold arm candy


Love the cuff...who makes it?


----------



## missie1

skyqueen said:


> Love the cuff...who makes it?


So excessive.  All they sell are cuffs.  They r so reasonably priced all under 60.  The website is so excessive.com


----------



## Junkenpo

black carved jade bangle and white carved bangle!


----------



## lovemyrescues

This is usually what I have on daily.


----------



## Christofle

Junkenpo said:


> black carved jade bangle and white carved bangle!



gorgeous (both the colour and carving)!


----------



## Chi town Chanel

Rami00 said:


> Thank you. It looks stunning on you.



Thank you!


----------



## einseine

Today's stack.  Tiffany link bracelet + 5-motif in onyx and PG 4-diamond Love!


----------



## skyqueen

einseine said:


> View attachment 2875349
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today's stack.  Tiffany link bracelet + 5-motif in onyx and PG 4-diamond Love!




Looks like an ad...stunning!


----------



## einseine

skyqueen said:


> Looks like an ad...stunning!


----------



## LVoeletters

einseine said:


> View attachment 2875349
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today's stack.  Tiffany link bracelet + 5-motif in onyx and PG 4-diamond Love!




Love everything!


----------



## ScottyGal

Hermès & Svarovski


----------



## lovemybabes

einseine said:


> And two more!



SO pretty!! I love these.


----------



## ScottyGal

einseine said:


> View attachment 2875349
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today's stack.  Tiffany link bracelet + 5-motif in onyx and PG 4-diamond Love!



Gorgeous stack - also the interior of your Porsche is tdf! &#128664;


----------



## einseine

LVoeletters said:


> Love everything!



Hi LVoletters!!!  I am happy with my PG 4-diamond LOVE 100%!!! Thanks for your advice.



lovemybabes said:


> SO pretty!! I love these.



Thank you!!!



_Lee said:


> Gorgeous stack - also the interior of your Porsche is tdf! &#128664;



Thanks Lee!  My new 911 Carrera Cabriolet's just delivered!!!  I've chosen red leather interior, special steering wheel, etc. etc...


----------



## NYTexan

einseine said:


> View attachment 2875349
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today's stack.  Tiffany link bracelet + 5-motif in onyx and PG 4-diamond Love!


Love the stack and love the Porsche. Was a Cayman girl for many years but had to get rid of my car for an apt in the big city. Lol!! Was not a fair trade off if you ask me. I loved that car!!! Will definitely follow your lead and get a 911 cabriolet someday. I do have a question about your stack...are you ever worried your 5 motif VCA will get scratched? I don't ever layer my VCA pieces for this reason but I always see people doing so on the forum.


----------



## einseine

NYTexan said:


> Love the stack and love the Porsche. Was a Cayman girl for many years but had to get rid of my car for an apt in the big city. Lol!! Was not a fair trade off if you ask me. I loved that car!!! Will definitely follow your lead and get a 911 cabriolet someday. I do have a question about your stack...are you ever worried your 5 motif VCA will get scratched? I don't ever layer my VCA pieces for this reason but I always see people doing so on the forum.



Hi NYTexan!  I have been a 911 cabriolet girl for almost 5 years!  We love cars, classic cars, Italian cars, etc. etc., but for myself to drive, 911 is the best!

I have never worried about my 5 motif VCA partly because it's onyx.  And the 5-motif slides over the LOVE, but not vice versa.  The chains/beads might get scratched slightly, but I don't mind that.


----------



## LVoeletters

einseine said:


> Hi LVoletters!!!  I am happy with my PG 4-diamond LOVE 100%!!! Thanks for your advice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Lee!  My new 911 Carrera Cabriolet's just delivered!!!  I've chosen red leather interior, special steering wheel, etc. etc...




SO happy to hear you're happy with your decision! I have been LOVING your recent bracelet stack pics!!!!


----------



## bougainvillier

einseine said:


> View attachment 2875349
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today's stack.  Tiffany link bracelet + 5-motif in onyx and PG 4-diamond Love!




Gorgeous as always!!


----------



## einseine

LVoeletters said:


> SO happy to hear you're happy with your decision! I have been LOVING your recent bracelet stack pics!!!!



Thanks LVoletters!  I really truly appreciate your advice!!!  I am absolutely happy with my bracelet collection, except for Perlee Signature.  I am not sure if I still need it in addition to JUC and LOVE.  I am so happy with my TB, so no more diamond bracelets/bracelet with diamonds. 



bougainvillier said:


> Gorgeous as always!!



Thanks bougainvilllier!!!  I am expecting your reveal of your new stack with the gorgeous LOVE (or Perlee Clover??)  !!!


----------



## LVoeletters

Please forgive my memory but did you end up having the mechanism repaired 8' the perlee bracelet? 

I wonder if down the road with the release of different VCA you will fall back in love with it. How do you like it with your beyond gorgeous tennis bracelet?


einseine said:


> Thanks LVoletters!  I really truly appreciate your advice!!!  I am absolutely happy with my bracelet collection, except for Perlee Signature.  I am not sure if I still need it in addition to JUC and LOVE.  I am so happy with my TB, so no more diamond bracelets/bracelet with diamonds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks bougainvilllier!!!  I am expecting your reveal of your new stack with the gorgeous LOVE (or Perlee Clover??)  !!!


----------



## einseine

LVoeletters said:


> Please forgive my memory but did you end up having the mechanism repaired 8' the perlee bracelet?
> 
> I wonder if down the road with the release of different VCA you will fall back in love with it. How do you like it with your beyond gorgeous tennis bracelet?



Yes!  They repaired it for free!  They said the closing system would get loosen and flattened from every day wear.

I like Perlee X TB combo!!!  But, now I wear JUC and LOVE on each hand 24/7.  I don't want to take off JUC to wear Perlee.  Of course I can stack.  JUC x Perlee looks great, and clanking noise may be negligible.  PG Love X PG Perlee looks boring, and making much clanking noise!!!  I am really pleased with wearing JUC and LOVE on each hand 24/7.  I don't want to change that.  When I go out, I can add 5-motif in onyx, TB, a watch, etc.  I think I like wearing the same bracelets, like e-ring/wedding bands.  But, I want to change necklaces.  My future VCA purchase will be alhambra necklaces, for sure!!!  (I am not into flower rings/earrings!)  I have not decided it, but I may sell my Perlee...


----------



## ScottyGal

H + Thomas Sabo


----------



## Nymf

Left hand yg love bracelet, yg mini love bracelet (both cartier) and my engagement ring (tiffany), right hand a yg juste in clou. 

For some reason I feel like I need to add some wg or diamond bracelet in my left arm candy to tie together with the engagement ring, what do you think?


----------



## finer_woman

Nymf said:


> Left hand yg love bracelet, yg mini love bracelet (both cartier) and my engagement ring (tiffany), right hand a yg juste in clou.
> 
> For some reason I feel like I need to add some wg or diamond bracelet in my left arm candy to tie together with the engagement ring, what do you think?


A two tone diamond watch would tie in nicely [emoji6]


----------



## Urchin

*Nymf*

I also think something in WG with diamonds (maybe a tennis bracelet) would look nice


----------



## Urchin

My stack for today. I usually wear just 4 loves but also like adding other pieces. Today it's a WG tennis bracelet and a LV bracelet with little cubes (don't know the name).

Debating on JuC or another love to add to the permanent stack!


----------



## Urchin

Love all the stacks in this thread! So much inspiration


----------



## etk123

33 Ballon Bleu and Tiffany clasping link &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Lots love

both are rare &#128150;black jadeite Burmese bangle and jadeite emerald green mixed with grey snow patches Burmese rare bangle with &#10084;&#65039;my rg juc bangle


----------



## Lots love

Lots love said:


> View attachment 2880412
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> both are rare &#128150;black jadeite Burmese bangle and jadeite emerald green mixed with grey snow patches Burmese rare bangle with &#10084;&#65039;my rg juc bangle






	

		
			
		

		
	
 better picture of my stack


----------



## omniavincitamor

Wearing these bracelets today 

http://s1335.photobucket.com/user/omniavincitamor8/media/110_zpso36rutiu.jpg.html?sort=3&o=0


----------



## finer_woman

omniavincitamor said:


> Wearing these bracelets today
> 
> http://s1335.photobucket.com/user/omniavincitamor8/media/110_zpso36rutiu.jpg.html?sort=3&o=0



Cute how your stack goes with your "name"


----------



## dialv

My new Vita Fede Abalone bracelet.


----------



## Nymf

Tiffany and cartier x 2


----------



## blackisblack

Caz71 said:


> Xmas gift to myself a gold diamond pendant. Worn with dogeared disc.



Love your diamond pendant!!!! Where did you get it?


----------



## Firstfullsteps

My Daniel Wellington + pink heart bracelet from Charles & Keith (Singapore label, I'm not sure if you ladies have an outlet near you) &#128539;


----------



## allure244

Firstfullsteps said:


> View attachment 2911009
> 
> 
> My Daniel Wellington + pink heart bracelet from Charles & Keith (Singapore label, I'm not sure if you ladies have an outlet near you) &#128539;




So cute. Love both. I just came back from the mall and bought a Daniel Wellington watch &#128522;


----------



## Chapstick

Nymf said:


> Tiffany and cartier x 2



I really like this.  Citrine, right?  So often I see it in really garish settings but yours is lovely.


----------



## Nymf

Chapstick said:


> I really like this.  Citrine, right?  So often I see it in really garish settings but yours is lovely.


Yes, citrine with 2little diamonds from tiffany. Thank you Chapstick &#128150;


----------



## Chi town Chanel

Some vacation stacks...


----------



## Rami00

Urchin said:


> My stack for today. I usually wear just 4 loves but also like adding other pieces. Today it's a WG tennis bracelet and a LV bracelet with little cubes (don't know the name).
> 
> Debating on JuC or another love to add to the permanent stack!



Omg tht is a super stack!


----------



## Thingofbeauty

Nymf said:


> Tiffany and cartier x 2


That ring! Beautiful!


----------



## Nymf

Thingofbeauty said:


> That ring! Beautiful!



Thank you &#128150;


----------



## ccharms

Just a pop of colour.


----------



## missdicaprio

Simple everyday stack (the Tiffany infinity is a necklace - I'm wearing it as a bracelet)


----------



## djswin91

Alex and Ani with Lucky Brand.


----------



## missyb

missdicaprio said:


> Simple everyday stack (the Tiffany infinity is a necklace - I'm wearing it as a bracelet)
> 
> View attachment 2916175
> 
> 
> View attachment 2916176




Great stack! Do you where the trinity bracelet everyday?


----------



## missdicaprio

missyb said:


> Great stack! Do you where the trinity bracelet everyday?



Thank you, yes I do!


----------



## missyb

missdicaprio said:


> Thank you, yes I do!




Thanks for the info. I have a JUC and was thinking of getting that to wear with it.


----------



## missdicaprio

missyb said:


> Thanks for the info. I have a JUC and was thinking of getting that to wear with it.


It's great, and you can change the cord's color anytime at Cartier for free


----------



## missyb

missdicaprio said:


> It's great, and you can change the cord's color anytime at Cartier for free




Do you shower with it on? I never take off my JUC


----------



## LoveBracelet

Urchin said:


> My stack for today. I usually wear just 4 loves but also like adding other pieces. Today it's a WG tennis bracelet and a LV bracelet with little cubes (don't know the name).
> 
> Debating on JuC or another love to add to the permanent stack!


 
Gr8t stack! I'm considering stacking Love bracelets...


----------



## missdicaprio

missyb said:


> Do you shower with it on? I never take off my JUC


Yes, I never take it off as well.


----------



## Lots love

my forever stack &#128165;&#128165;&#128165;I have my two Cartier loves my second one is a David Yurman is my Cartier JUC bracelet


----------



## MrsTGreen

Alex & Ani stack today...
www.i974.photo

bucket.com


----------



## Mslizzy

My attempt at stacking.   Sorry for the large pic, not sure how to resize. New at posting pics.
Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## Cartierangel

Pretty


----------



## Lola69

Lovely stacks everyone!


----------



## Lots love

today's stack off &#128152;favorite bangles .


----------



## 4LV

My stack of the day!


----------



## Mslizzy

Cartierangel said:


> Pretty


Thank you.


----------



## Mslizzy

4LV said:


> My stack of the day!


Pretty stack!


----------



## MatAllston

Here are my Tiffany Elsa Peretti pieces: DBTY and her YG chains.


----------



## karo

4LV said:


> My stack of the day!


Your stack is fabulous! Love your bracelets!


----------



## 4LV

Thank you ladies&#128525;


----------



## Lots love

4LV said:


> My stack of the day!




Love your clou it's beautiful in you


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

4LV said:


> My stack of the day!



Beyond stunning.


----------



## janiepie

MatAllston said:


> Here are my Tiffany Elsa Peretti pieces: DBTY and her YG chains.


Do the necklaces get tangled? I love layering my thin necklaces with dbty but they get all tangled up in less than 5 minutes...


----------



## MatAllston

janiepie said:


> Do the necklaces get tangled? I love layering my thin necklaces with dbty but they get all tangled up in less than 5 minutes...



I find that if I wear the 16 inch with the 16 inch DBTY only, they don't but if I wear all three, they will as the 3rd one is 18 inch. The key is to wear them at the same length.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

4LV said:


> My stack of the day!


WOW! What are the specs on that tennis bracelet?


----------



## 4LV

Thingofbeauty said:


> WOW! What are the specs on that tennis bracelet?



Each stone is about 28pts and G VS. Thanks


----------



## Thingofbeauty

4LV said:


> Each stone is about 28pts and G VS. Thanks


The combo is beautiful and the bracelet is very lovely!


----------



## Melora24

Tiffany (I was really disappointed in the charms, but the bracelet is nice by itself too), and Pandora


----------



## Chi town Chanel

Diamond tennis with Hermes blue izmir croc kelly dog:


----------



## mymeimei02

Just got this cute set of tiny ruby rose gold rings from Korea. Super cute. On my index I layered geometric yellow gold rings. I love rings [emoji4]


----------



## Samachi

Today's stack.  Thx for letting me share


----------



## charleston-mom

Chi town Chanel said:


> Diamond tennis with Hermes blue izmir croc kelly dog:



That is, bar none, the prettiest kelly dog I've ever seen!


----------



## crzycrzyluv

djswin91 said:


> View attachment 2916502
> 
> 
> Alex and Ani with Lucky Brand.


What is the bracelet with the charms hanging from it?


----------



## princesschloé

Chi town Chanel said:


> Diamond tennis with Hermes blue izmir croc kelly dog:



Absolutely gorgeous!! [emoji7]


----------



## princesschloé

Today's stack [emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## Melora24

Today's stack: Tiffany, rainbow looms, Pandora.
Honest opinions needed: do you think the rainbow looms work?
TIA!


----------



## secw1977

princesschloé;28313862 said:
			
		

> Today's stack [emoji5]&#65039;
> View attachment 2945277



Loving the Monica Vinader rings  xx


----------



## princesschloé

secw1977 said:


> Loving the Monica Vinader rings  xx




Thanks secw1977 .. I absolutely love MV rings. Perfect for stacking [emoji4]


----------



## americanroyal89

I was early for dinner so I thought I would take a picture of my stack. Cartier baby trinity ring stacked with the Cartier love ring in white gold on my hand. And Tiffany T link bracelet in rose gold with my Hermes clic H in matte black on my wrist


----------



## SwissMissKiss

mymeimei02 said:


> My stack today lately I have been into delicate gold pieces.


I have been going through this thread a page at a time. I know you posted this years ago, but I have to say, I really love your Tous pieces here! So delicate and cute. Nice stack.


----------



## asdfghjkl123

&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## jenna_foo

My mother just surprised me with my new JA twist bracelet. I've paired it with my Pandora and David Yurman.


----------



## beth001

Horsen Who? That ring (a few pages back) is gorgeous!


----------



## Melora24

My new stack  (both Pandora charms are purple, even if my camera sees one as blue)


----------



## ScottyGal

Bought a new bangle from Ted Baker to layer and stack - can't wait to wear it


----------



## LovEmAll

Adding to my daily stack...


----------



## pringirl

_Lee said:


> Bought a new bangle from Ted Baker to layer and stack - can't wait to wear it



V nice!


----------



## kiwishopper

LovEmAll said:


> Adding to my daily stack...
> View attachment 2964183



Love your stacking! Very pretty!


----------



## StylishFarmer

I posted this same pic in another thread. &#128513;


----------



## LovEmAll

kiwishopper said:


> Love your stacking! Very pretty!




Thanks kiwishopper!  My friend actually made me the bead bracelets and I can't get enough of them!  She is so talented


----------



## uhpharm01

Chi town Chanel said:


> Diamond tennis with Hermes blue izmir croc kelly dog:



Nice stack and nail polish. What is the name of your name polish ? Thanks.


----------



## Chi town Chanel

uhpharm01 said:


> Nice stack and nail polish. What is the name of your name polish ? Thanks.



It's by Essie.  The color name is "strut your stuff".


----------



## Freckles1

asdfghjkl123 said:


> [emoji173]&#65039;




Gorgeous!! Love this look!!


----------



## asdfghjkl123

Freckles1 said:


> Gorgeous!! Love this look!!



Thank you! &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## omniavincitamor

Yesterdays bracelets

http://s1335.photobucket.com/user/omniavincitamor8/media/cute pic 2_zpsbyks5cqr.jpg.html?sort=3&o=1


----------



## LexLV

Lots love said:


> View attachment 2918838
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my forever stack [emoji95][emoji95][emoji95]I have my two Cartier loves my second one is a David Yurman is my Cartier JUC bracelet




I absolutely love this!


----------



## swee7bebe

My simple stack today


----------



## oreo713

swee7bebe said:


> My simple stack today
> 
> View attachment 2971790


Beautiful watch....may I ask who the maker is?  Thank you.


----------



## TexasStar

these stacks are to die for!! so beautiful 

My husband surprised me with a 7mm Yurman for Christmas and I just got another 7mm buckle Yurman for our anniversary, do y'all think 2 7mm stacked looks too bulky? I was really wishing he got the 5mms but I cant complain. 

Im trying to figure out if I should take the 7mm back that I just got and exchange it for a 5mm or maybe 2 4mm? Could you wear the 5mm or 4mm with the 7mm or would that look strange? Im stacked challenged, Ive looked through this thread 2 times and am still confused. Any help would be much appreciated!


----------



## swee7bebe

oreo713 said:


> Beautiful watch....may I ask who the maker is?  Thank you.




Thank you  it's a Michele watch. I got it at the trunk show in Nordstrom...I believe it's a limited edition piece.


----------



## Hurrem1001

_Lee said:


> Bought a new bangle from Ted Baker to layer and stack - can't wait to wear it



I love this, it's stunning! Enjoy!


----------



## Hurrem1001

StylishFarmer said:


> I posted this same pic in another thread. &#128513;



Oh, now this is simply beautiful.


----------



## StylishFarmer

Awww, thank you so much.

I know princess cuts are not very popular hence very few comments here on tPF


----------



## sinyard

Can anyone recommend a bracelet to stack with this watch, please? Do you worry about bracelets scratching your watches? I was thinking of a DY cable classics bracelet  but I'm not sure.... 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
. My watch is two tone gold and silver and my rings are platinum.


----------



## Rami00

Urchin said:


> My stack for today. I usually wear just 4 loves but also like adding other pieces. Today it's a WG tennis bracelet and a LV bracelet with little cubes (don't know the name).
> 
> Debating on JuC or another love to add to the permanent stack!



I loveeeee this!


----------



## Mslizzy

sinyard said:


> Can anyone recommend a bracelet to stack with this watch, please? Do you worry about bracelets scratching your watches? I was thinking of a DY cable classics bracelet  but I'm not sure....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2976583
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . My watch is two tone gold and silver and my rings are platinum.


Nice Michele!  Mind sharing where you purchased ?  Is this a new style for Michele?


----------



## bellavintage

LovEmAll said:


> Adding to my daily stack...
> View attachment 2964183



Very lovely stack, you have great taste


----------



## sinyard

Mslizzy said:


> Nice Michele!  Mind sharing where you purchased ?  Is this a new style for Michele?




Thank you! I don't mind at all, I purchased it at Nordstrom. It's the two tone Large Sport Sail (new for 2015) 42mm $795 and the two tone band for $300. I was torn between this and the all
silver but decided I need a two tone since I have the all silver Michele deco xl already. This watch is even more prettier in person.


----------



## swee7bebe

My stacks today


----------



## Mslizzy

sinyard said:


> Thank you! I don't mind at all, I purchased it at Nordstrom. It's the two tone Large Sport Sail (new for 2015) 42mm $795 and the two tone band for $300. I was torn between this and the all
> silver but decided I need a two tone since I have the all silver Michele deco xl already. This watch is even more prettier in person.


Thank you


----------



## mousdioufe

Today's stack.


----------



## mousdioufe

Other arm


----------



## mousdioufe

Simple


----------



## mousdioufe

With a white cdc


----------



## jenna_foo

mousdioufe said:


> today's stack.




love this!!


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Today's stack:

Tiffany gold bead bracelet
Cartier Love cuff in YG
Hermes Clic H in white with gold h/w


----------



## BlingItOn

Looking for some honest opinions-I just got a new, larger eternity band and I'm wondering if it is too much to wear with my current wedding band and e-ring. I got the new band so that I would have something more substantial on its own (my wedding band is very dainty, some people actually don't notice it when I don't wear my e-ring), but I love it so much that I want to stack it! A girlfriend thought it was "too much." What do you think? Thanks in advance!


----------



## Freckles1

It's not too much it's fabulous!!


----------



## skyqueen

BlingItOn said:


> Looking for some honest opinions-I just got a new, larger eternity band and I'm wondering if it is too much to wear with my current wedding band and e-ring. I got the new band so that I would have something more substantial on its own (my wedding band is very dainty, some people actually don't notice it when I don't wear my e-ring), but I love it so much that I want to stack it! A girlfriend thought it was "too much." What do you think? Thanks in advance!




Tough question!
I would prefer either the large or small band with your e-ring. Have you tried the smaller band above your e-ring and the larger band below?
The nice thing about having the larger band is you can wear it alone for a casual look...perfect size!


----------



## Thingofbeauty

BlingItOn said:


> Looking for some honest opinions-I just got a new, larger eternity band and I'm wondering if it is too much to wear with my current wedding band and e-ring. I got the new band so that I would have something more substantial on its own (my wedding band is very dainty, some people actually don't notice it when I don't wear my e-ring), but I love it so much that I want to stack it! A girlfriend thought it was "too much." What do you think? Thanks in advance!


No way! This is fabulous! More shots! I love this look


----------



## ScottyGal

BlingItOn said:


> Looking for some honest opinions-I just got a new, larger eternity band and I'm wondering if it is too much to wear with my current wedding band and e-ring. I got the new band so that I would have something more substantial on its own (my wedding band is very dainty, some people actually don't notice it when I don't wear my e-ring), but I love it so much that I want to stack it! A girlfriend thought it was "too much." What do you think? Thanks in advance!



Looks gorgeous!&#128141;&#128142;


----------



## Onebagtoomany

BlingItOn said:


> Looking for some honest opinions-I just got a new, larger eternity band and I'm wondering if it is too much to wear with my current wedding band and e-ring. I got the new band so that I would have something more substantial on its own (my wedding band is very dainty, some people actually don't notice it when I don't wear my e-ring), but I love it so much that I want to stack it! A girlfriend thought it was "too much." What do you think? Thanks in advance!



I think this looks stunning - love them together!


----------



## ulla

Freckles1 said:


> It's not too much it's fabulous!!


+1


----------



## ulla

BlingItOn said:


> Looking for some honest opinions-I just got a new, larger eternity band and I'm wondering if it is too much to wear with my current wedding band and e-ring. I got the new band so that I would have something more substantial on its own (my wedding band is very dainty, some people actually don't notice it when I don't wear my e-ring), but I love it so much that I want to stack it! A girlfriend thought it was "too much." What do you think? Thanks in advance!



It's fabulous!!


----------



## alice87

mousdioufe said:


> Today's stack.



Great stack!


----------



## jenna_foo

What I'm working with today


----------



## Jen123

jenna_foo said:


> What I'm working with today
> 
> View attachment 2984047
> View attachment 2984048




So beautiful! And nice name too hehe


----------



## mbayliss

*BlingItOn* I LOVE all three rings together, that is really a beautiful look.  What do YOU think?  I'd vote yes 



BlingItOn said:


> Looking for some honest opinions-I just got a new, larger eternity band and I'm wondering if it is too much to wear with my current wedding band and e-ring. I got the new band so that I would have something more substantial on its own (my wedding band is very dainty, some people actually don't notice it when I don't wear my e-ring), but I love it so much that I want to stack it! A girlfriend thought it was "too much." What do you think? Thanks in advance!


----------



## jenna_foo

Jen123 said:


> So beautiful! And nice name too hehe




Thanks!! I gotta say, it is a nice name huh??


----------



## LVoeletters

Me
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 new duo


----------



## LVoeletters




----------



## Jen123

LVoeletters said:


> Me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2986703
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> new duo




Love!! May I said where your oui bracelet is from?!


----------



## Lots love

my everyday stack


----------



## CaribeanQueen

It is my birthday month.two tone jewelry.  Ying and Yang.

I am a Gemini 

Left Hand stack



Right hand stack


----------



## americanroyal89

Rings are Cartier baby trinity and Cartier wedding band in white gold. Not married but I liked the smaller size for stacking lol

Bracelets are Tiffany T in rose gold and Venetian link in silver.


----------



## LVoeletters

Jen123 said:


> Love!! May I said where your oui bracelet is from?!


thank you, Dior


----------



## tanya t

My favorite stack....
Includes 4 Tiffany bead bracelets, a few good charma pieces, and random hematite and onyx bead bracelets!!!


----------



## blackmonster

I usually like to stack in 3's, two similars w/one contrast


----------



## CaribeanQueen

Spring


----------



## vanbruntsa

My DY stack.


----------



## Christofle

blackmonster said:


> I usually like to stack in 3's, two similars w/one contrast



Gorgeous pieces


----------



## blackmonster

Christofle said:


> Gorgeous pieces


Thank you, this is my favorite pieces to combine


----------



## Squids

My first stack:


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

Bvlgari Parentesi bracelet with homemade gemstone bead bracelets.


----------



## appelonia

pinterest.com/pin/173107179404078143/

Today's ring stack: Tiffany Atlas pierced ring in rose gold, Blue Nile platinum anniversary ring and Bony Levy rose gold eternity ring (actually two rings that I had combined by a jeweler).


----------



## Molly0

Just happened to catch sight of my wrist as I was sitting here and realized that it could pass for a "stack". . .


----------



## darkangel07760

Molly0 said:


> Just happened to catch sight of my wrist as I was sitting here and realized that it could pass for a "stack". . .



love it!


----------



## Molly0

darkangel07760 said:


> love it!



Thanks!  Birks vintage (60's), Tiffany, and the diamond one is Melanie Auld.


----------



## ahpeste

today


----------



## ring thing

etk123 said:


> I actually wear this on my right wrist


 MMM I absolutely love your jewellery!! Your rings are gorgeous (I like big stones). Love your watch too!! Well done


----------



## ring thing

BlingItOn said:


> Looking for some honest opinions-I just got a new, larger eternity band and I'm wondering if it is too much to wear with my current wedding band and e-ring. I got the new band so that I would have something more substantial on its own (my wedding band is very dainty, some people actually don't notice it when I don't wear my e-ring), but I love it so much that I want to stack it! A girlfriend thought it was "too much." What do you think? Thanks in advance!




Absolutely gorgeous, I love diamond ring stacks and that looks so pretty


----------



## Samia

Today


----------



## blackmonster

Samia said:


> Today
> View attachment 3012203


Nice, like the simplicity of all the pieces together...  Is that one of those love bracelets I read people posting about?


----------



## Samia

blackmonster said:


> Nice, like the simplicity of all the pieces together...  Is that one of those love bracelets I read people posting about?




You mean the Dior Oui?


----------



## elizabethstreet

This is a great thread! I'm a stacking noob so I tend to stay within the same hardware colour and shape. Here's one of my maiden attempts- the gold round beads are Ralph Lauren, and the breaded crystal bracelet from Stella and dot


----------



## blackmonster

Samia said:


> You mean the Dior Oui?


The corded one with the gold love ring.... Looks like a great stacking piece, I'm sure it would be pretty mixed with the same but other colors... I like it &#55357;&#56833;&#55357;&#56832;


----------



## WillstarveforLV

Today's stack is only Yurman


----------



## WillstarveforLV

Left wrist for today just a Michele watch and Ferragamo bracelet


----------



## Elizabel

BlingItOn said:


> Looking for some honest opinions-I just got a new, larger eternity band and I'm wondering if it is too much to wear with my current wedding band and e-ring. I got the new band so that I would have something more substantial on its own (my wedding band is very dainty, some people actually don't notice it when I don't wear my e-ring), but I love it so much that I want to stack it! A girlfriend thought it was "too much." What do you think? Thanks in advance!




It's an absolutely gorgeous set!!! Looks amazing on you, do not change a thing!

E x


----------



## darkangel07760

WillstarveforLV said:


> Today's stack is only Yurman



Make sure to post this in the David Yurman stack thread


----------



## VegasCyn

Samia said:


> Today
> View attachment 3012203


Love this stack.


----------



## WillstarveforLV

Today's stack -thanks for letting me share


----------



## elizabethstreet

Today's stacks- all Ralph Lauren with the exception of the omega constellation watch. The silver chain bracelet is actually a necklace that I doubled up around my wrist.

Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## WillstarveforLV

Tuesday stack : Hermes/yurman/ferragamo


----------



## eddilicious

WillstarveforLV said:


> Tuesday stack : Hermes/yurman/ferragamo



Fabulous stack!


----------



## WillstarveforLV

eddilicious said:


> Fabulous stack!



Thank you my fellow Canadian eddilicious


----------



## EpiFanatic

Finally my stack is done.  I don't think I would add or change anything.


----------



## Freckles1

EpiFanatic said:


> Finally my stack is done.  I don't think I would add or change anything.




Perfect


----------



## CoastalCouture

EpiFanatic said:


> Finally my stack is done.  I don't think I would add or change anything.


Very nice.


----------



## iheartpandora

Decided to mix it all today. Alex and Ani, Yurman, Tiffany and my new obsession - Tess and Tricia. Love it all, so wearing it all!


----------



## iheartpandora

ahpeste said:


> View attachment 3011054
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> today


 

Love it!


----------



## iheartpandora

Jen123 said:


> Love!! May I said where your oui bracelet is from?!


 
I want to know too!


----------



## cmars

vanbruntsa said:


> My DY stack.


Love'n it! I want the buckle cable so bad.


----------



## Blingaddict

Fun stack with curios from Kenya, Turkey & Bali!


----------



## Blingaddict

Hermes Nuttynut said:


> Bvlgari Parentesi bracelet with homemade gemstone bead bracelets.




Gorgeous!


----------



## Blingaddict

WillstarveforLV said:


> Today's stack is only Yurman




Love love love it!!


----------



## Tygriss

Blingaddict said:


> Fun stack with curios from Kenya, Turkey & Bali!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3031330



Beautiful and so colorful, too!!


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

Blingaddict said:


> Gorgeous!



Thank you, *Blingaddict*!!


----------



## Queen of Sparkl

Blingaddict said:


> Fun stack with curios from Kenya, Turkey & Bali!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3031330


 
I love your coin bracelet! Can I see it by it's self?
I have one but I never seem to wear it,perhaps I ought to dig it out


----------



## cali_girl

just completed my stack


----------



## Blingaddict

Tygriss said:


> Beautiful and so colorful, too!!



Thank you Tygriss.


----------



## Blingaddict

Queen of Sparkl said:


> I love your coin bracelet! Can I see it by it's self?
> I have one but I never seem to wear it,perhaps I ought to dig it out



Thank you! I adore it. It's so fun & happy. You should wear yours. 
Please allow me some time to get a better picture uploaded soon.


----------



## LaBoheme

H Brazil enamel, H Double Tour & Isharya Croc Spiked.


----------



## Freckles1

Celebrating my son's drivers license !!!!


----------



## VegasCyn

LaBoheme said:


> H Brazil enamel, H Double Tour & Isharya Croc Spiked.


Beautiful !


----------



## LaBoheme

VegasCyn said:


> Beautiful !


Thank you!


----------



## Freckles1

Another white day
I need more H!!!


----------



## Pksz

My first contribution...

My first Hermes jewelry purchase.... It just arrived. I think it's too small. Worn today with my Tag watch, YG tennis bracelet, and WG chain bracelet.


----------



## clydekiwi

Freckles1 said:


> View attachment 3043617
> 
> Celebrating my son's drivers license !!!!




The beaded bracelets are pretty who makes them


----------



## phillj12

Freckles1 said:


> View attachment 3045468
> 
> Another white day
> I need more H!!!




Love these! Looks amazing with your white pants!


----------



## clydekiwi

I love this color. Linen. It goes with everything


----------



## SaavyShopper

Today's bracelet stack.


Hermes Behapi Double Tour, solid gold link bracelet, DIY gemstone bracelets.


----------



## Caz71

clydekiwi said:


> View attachment 3052972
> 
> 
> I love this color. Linen. It goes with everything



Luv the colour clic clac. I always wanted one. Hubby will roll his eyes if I ask him.


----------



## Lots love

my juc and dy and my jadeite bangle [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Cartierangel

Having a fun day making bracelets . 14k beaded, onyx beaded and turquoise spikes with Carolina Bucci Health Bracelet.


----------



## Pksz

Today...


----------



## krisalyn

Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## zjajkj

everyday


----------



## casseyelsie

dinitegrity said:


> everyday




So pretty!


----------



## Pksz

It's a "T" day....
Tiffany bead bracelet, Tissot watch, Tiffany necklace wrapped twice and worn as a bracelet.


----------



## Cartierangel

So pretty! Love the padlock bracelet!


----------



## casseyelsie

dinitegrity said:


> everyday




Could u please ID all your pieces in photo above? They are all beautiful and I want to tell my DH what are those. Thanks.


----------



## Shelovesbling

Here's my bracelet stack. I wear this everyday. Love the look.


----------



## zjajkj

casseyelsie said:


> Could u please ID all your pieces in photo above? They are all beautiful and I want to tell my DH what are those. Thanks.



Sure.

Cartier baby Trinity bracelet - 18k 3gold
22k YG bracelet from a local jewellery chain store
18k WG + diamond bangle from a local jewellery chain store


----------



## Melora24

Shelovesbling said:


> Here's my bracelet stack. I wear this everyday. Love the look.



Oh wow, you sure love bling! 11 bracelets!!! I'm not sure I would wear that many! (currently only 4, soon 5)

Can you tell me what are the charms on the bracelet with the blue-ish stone? The bracelet looks like Pandora, but I don't recognize anything


----------



## Shelovesbling

Yes 5 of the 11 are pandora. The blue one has a blue topaz dangle , blue lots of love , blue vines


----------



## Shelovesbling

Would love to see yours Melora24. At first they were heavy but now I don't even feel the weight.


----------



## Chicago Mama

Lanier said:


> Here are some old stacks that I've posted before:


Nice Stack! What thickness is your Blue Topaz David Yurman cable bracelet?  Is it 4mm or 5mm?  I am looking for a good size to stack with my love bracelet.  I like the thickness of yours. 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Chicago Mama

mishybelle said:


> My first attempt at stacking... Movado watch and David Yurman aquamarine cable bracelet


Mishybelle, what thickness David Yurman cable bracelet is this?  Looks good stacked with the watch. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Chicago Mama

mousdioufe said:


> here are some new and old pictures on stacking.


Mousdioufe, what thickness are the David Yurman cable bracelets that you have stacked together?  4mm or 5mm?  Thanks in advance!


----------



## mishybelle

Chicago Mama said:


> Mishybelle, what thickness David Yurman cable bracelet is this?  Looks good stacked with the watch. Thanks in advance!




I believe this is 4mm. It's the kids bracelet in large. It actually fits my smaller wrist really well and my birthstone is aquamarine, so I had to get it


----------



## Chicago Mama

mishybelle said:


> I believe this is 4mm. It's the kids bracelet in large. It actually fits my smaller wrist really well and my birthstone is aquamarine, so I had to get it


Thanks so much for the info, looks perfect on you.


----------



## Lanier

Chicago Mama said:


> Nice Stack! What thickness is your Blue Topaz David Yurman cable bracelet?  Is it 4mm or 5mm?  I am looking for a good size to stack with my love bracelet.  I like the thickness of yours.
> 
> Thanks in advance!



Thank you so much! I think mine in that picture is the 5mm, but I am not 100% sure!


----------



## Melora24

Shelovesbling said:


> Yes 5 of the 11 are pandora. The blue one has a blue topaz dangle , blue lots of love , blue vines



That's beautiful, thanks for sharing!
Although I meant the fifth from the top on the other pic 

Here is my current stock, with:
- Native American bracelet (Navajo I guess; got it during my trip in Death Valley)
- Trollbeads bracelet with mostly Pandora beads
- Tiffany
- Pandora bracelet (half empty because my charms are now on the TB bracelet  )


----------



## LVoeletters




----------



## niseixtenshi

Here's my stack! David Yurman, Lokai (good bumper to prevent scratching), Tag Heuer Carrera


----------



## palmbeachpink

cali_girl said:


> View attachment 3036471
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just completed my stack



love this cali! what is the thin diamond bracelet? thx!!


----------



## cali_girl

palmbeachpink said:


> love this cali! what is the thin diamond bracelet? thx!!




Thanks! It's the bony levy thin bracelet from Nordys.


----------



## cali_girl

palmbeachpink said:


> love this cali! what is the thin diamond bracelet? thx!!




Thanks! It's the bony levy thin bracelet from Nordies.


----------



## aimeng

dinitegrity said:


> everyday



Very  pretty, does the cartier trinity bracelet move around?


----------



## zjajkj

aimeng said:


> Very  pretty, does the cartier trinity bracelet move around?



it stays pretty still on my wrist. You can adjust the tightness to it. If it just nicely tighten around your wrist, it stays. If loosen up, it shifts.


----------



## Sparkledolll

Today's details...I love stacking my bracelets
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 [emoji16]


----------



## lovely64

Yesterday 

I am obsessed with spinellikilcollin rings!!


----------



## bougainvillier

Natalie j said:


> Today's details...I love stacking my bracelets
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3090754
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [emoji16]



Jaw-dropping Gorgeous!


----------



## Sparkledolll

bougainvillier said:


> Jaw-dropping Gorgeous!



Thank you! nice to see you in this thread, I have been trying to stay away from the VCA thread as I always get too tempted! &#128518;


----------



## bougainvillier

Natalie j said:


> Thank you! nice to see you in this thread, I have been trying to stay away from the VCA thread as I always get too tempted! &#55357;&#56838;



I know - slippery slope! I have only recently discovered those gems, literally. And I am getting in serious trouble


----------



## zjajkj

Adding Bvlgari BB to my stack of bracelets


----------



## VegasCyn

dinitegrity said:


> Adding Bvlgari BB to my stack of bracelets


Beautiful stack!


----------



## summer2815

dinitegrity said:


> Adding Bvlgari BB to my stack of bracelets



What a beautiful stack!


----------



## cdtracing

dinitegrity said:


> Adding Bvlgari BB to my stack of bracelets



Everything coordinates perfectly!!  Gorgeous!!


----------



## zjajkj

VegasCyn said:


> Beautiful stack!





summer2815 said:


> What a beautiful stack!





cdtracing said:


> Everything coordinates perfectly!!  Gorgeous!!



Thanks so much for all your kind comments


----------



## Pksz

lovely64 said:


> Yesterday
> 
> I am obsessed with spinellikilcollin rings!!
> 
> View attachment 3090821
> 
> View attachment 3090822


Lovely,

The rings are so chic... But I have to ask about the bracelet? It's gorgeous...


----------



## lovely64

Pksz said:


> Lovely,
> 
> The rings are so chic... But I have to ask about the bracelet? It's gorgeous...




Thank you! The orange that you see just a little of is an alligator Hermès collier de chien bracelet, and the white one is sydney evans[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## riccichan

Happy with the lovely pink


----------



## Sparkledolll

riccichan said:


> Happy with the lovely pink




So cute! Looks lovely on you [emoji106]&#127995;


----------



## cali_girl

riccichan said:


> Happy with the lovely pink




Pretty!


----------



## StopHammertime

riccichan said:


> Happy with the lovely pink



Gorgeous watch!


----------



## Cartierangel

Love the pink!


----------



## StopHammertime

I only went back a few pages, does anyone stack yellow gold and rose gold? I just bought my Atlas ring and am now eyeing a Love ring. The Atlas is yellow gold, the Love ring I'm looking at is rose gold. Would that be weird? I don't do silver and this would be my only piece that isn't yellow gold.


----------



## Lots love

StopHammertime said:


> I only went back a few pages, does anyone stack yellow gold and rose gold? I just bought my Atlas ring and am now eyeing a Love ring. The Atlas is yellow gold, the Love ring I'm looking at is rose gold. Would that be weird? I don't do silver and this would be my only piece that isn't yellow gold.




No I don't think so I wear yellow and pink gold together looks amazing together


----------



## missyb

I mixed PG and YG all the time.


----------



## StopHammertime

missyb said:


> I mixed PG and YG all the time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3100747




Gorgeous! Love your JUC  I actually can't even tell they are different colors. I was noticing that online, that the rose gold looks very similar to yellow gold. Just wasn't sure how noticeable the difference would be stacked right next to each other.


----------



## missyb

StopHammertime said:


> Gorgeous! Love your JUC  I actually can't even tell they are different colors. I was noticing that online, that the rose gold looks very similar to yellow gold. Just wasn't sure how noticeable the difference would be stacked right next to each other.




In this picture it's hard to tell the difference but in other YG pieces with the JUC it's more noticeable. I was to get a love cuff but am on the fence as to the YG or WG I'm kind of leaning more towards to WG because my wedding rings and my wedding gift ring is also platinum.


----------



## Juliemvis

missyb said:


> I mixed PG and YG all the time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3100747




Love your eye bracelet , where is it from please


----------



## missyb

Juliemvis said:


> Love your eye bracelet , where is it from please




It's from a jewelry boutique in Oia, Santorini Greece


----------



## L.Vuitton.Freak

Today's stack (everyday stack) a Cartier LOVE bracelet in white gold stacked with another Cartier LOVE in yellow gold with four diamonds.


----------



## Sparkledolll

Mixing metals, stacking my Tiffany bracelets with Carolina Bucci friendship bracelet [emoji3]


----------



## purplepinky

Stacking up my Cartier, Anita Ko and some Bespoke pieces. [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## bougainvillier

StopHammertime said:


> I only went back a few pages, does anyone stack yellow gold and rose gold? I just bought my Atlas ring and am now eyeing a Love ring. The Atlas is yellow gold, the Love ring I'm looking at is rose gold. Would that be weird? I don't do silver and this would be my only piece that isn't yellow gold.



I don't wear these two rings stacked usually but I thought doing a mod shot might help you out here - the Cartier Love is YG and Hermes CdC ring is RG. I like them together. You can barely see the difference in gold. Sometimes, my YG items stacked together might look as different


----------



## bougainvillier

riccichan said:


> Happy with the lovely pink



Love shades of pink! Gorgeous stack


----------



## bougainvillier

Natalie j said:


> Mixing metals, stacking my Tiffany bracelets with Carolina Bucci friendship bracelet [emoji3]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3102646



Oh Natalie, this is beyond words! I love those Tiffany stacked!


----------



## bougainvillier

purplepinky said:


> Stacking up my Cartier, Anita Ko and some Bespoke pieces. [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3105098



Lovely! Oh how much I regret passing up on that Anita Ko diamond leaf ring!


----------



## chelstucker74

I guess I should have posted this here rather than in the Cartier forum.  This is my daily stack.  Cartier trinity cord (blue now, but I change the color frequently), platinum and diamond Edwardian/art deco bracelet, and a vintage silver bracelet.


----------



## chinggay

I just got my bony levy skinny bangles which I ordered during the anniversary sale, took a month. But here they are stacked with my love cuff. For size reference the bony levy bangles are sized 5.5 (special order size) and my love cuff is a 16.


----------



## cpetty08

Rustic Cuff's layered bracelets:


http://www.rusticcuff.com/collections/poolside


----------



## bougainvillier

chinggay said:


> I just got my bony levy skinny bangles which I ordered during the anniversary sale, took a month. But here they are stacked with my love cuff. For size reference the bony levy bangles are sized 5.5 (special order size) and my love cuff is a 16.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3107361
> View attachment 3107362




Oh gorgeous! May I ask how you get to special order it? Do they take that online or was it a store near you? Thank you!!


----------



## chinggay

bougainvillier said:


> Oh gorgeous! May I ask how you get to special order it? Do they take that online or was it a store near you? Thank you!!




Thanks! [emoji4] I did it at a nearby store. From what I understood they can go as small as size 5 (or maybe that's smallest the store has had in stock previously???). I would assume they can do the same for you online. I just went to the store coz I wanted to try them on first.


----------



## Metrowestmama

chinggay said:


> I just got my bony levy skinny bangles which I ordered during the anniversary sale, took a month. But here they are stacked with my love cuff. For size reference the bony levy bangles are sized 5.5 (special order size) and my love cuff is a 16.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3107361
> View attachment 3107362



Love it with the two.


----------



## TexasStar

chinggay said:


> I just got my bony levy skinny bangles which I ordered during the anniversary sale, took a month. But here they are stacked with my love cuff. For size reference the bony levy bangles are sized 5.5 (special order size) and my love cuff is a 16.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3107361
> View attachment 3107362


love this stack! very pretty


----------



## bougainvillier

chinggay said:


> Thanks! [emoji4] I did it at a nearby store. From what I understood they can go as small as size 5 (or maybe that's smallest the store has had in stock previously???). I would assume they can do the same for you online. I just went to the store coz I wanted to try them on first.



Thank you!


----------



## Violet Bleu

chinggay said:


> I just got my bony levy skinny bangles which I ordered during the anniversary sale, took a month. But here they are stacked with my love cuff. For size reference the bony levy bangles are sized 5.5 (special order size) and my love cuff is a 16.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3107361
> View attachment 3107362



Love this! I love Bony Levy!


----------



## phillj12

chinggay said:


> I just got my bony levy skinny bangles which I ordered during the anniversary sale, took a month. But here they are stacked with my love cuff. For size reference the bony levy bangles are sized 5.5 (special order size) and my love cuff is a 16.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3107361
> View attachment 3107362




I LOVE IT!! I think I posted this combo a few months ago! It looks great! Can't wait to hear how you enjoy wearing the 3 together! are they the .5 carat?? So happy for you, it's. Great look!


----------



## JJMMxx

chinggay said:


> i just got my bony levy skinny bangles which i ordered during the anniversary sale, took a month. But here they are stacked with my love cuff. For size reference the bony levy bangles are sized 5.5 (special order size) and my love cuff is a 16.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3107361
> View attachment 3107362


gorgeous!!!


----------



## LVl0v3r

DY and Tiffany together [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## pinkngreenpurse

Check out these stacks from Rustic Cuff:


----------



## uhpharm01

LVoeletters said:


> View attachment 3081468



I like you stack and your gold mug.


----------



## pinkprashu

22k emerald and gold bead 40 inch necklace with onyx and hematite 14k chain


----------



## memory

pinkprashu said:


> 22k emerald and gold bead 40 inch necklace with onyx and hematite 14k chain




Wow, that Emerald and gold is gorgeous. I'd love to see some more pictures of it if possible.


----------



## Sparkledolll

The bangles are presents from my mother.  Love them! 
	

		
			
		

		
	







Instagram @sparkledolll


----------



## pinkprashu

memory said:


> Wow, that Emerald and gold is gorgeous. I'd love to see some more pictures of it if possible.


Here you go...I have rubies and pearls with gold beads as well and I took a picture of them too


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Natalie j said:


> The bangles are presents from my mother.  Love them!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3116178
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Instagram @sparkledolll




They are simply gorgeous! Your mother has exquisite taste!!!!


----------



## Sparkledolll

Chinese Warrior said:


> They are simply gorgeous! Your mother has exquisite taste!!!!




Thank you! No one loves you like you mum [emoji3][emoji3]


----------



## tpcorbin

Natalie j said:


> The bangles are presents from my mother.  Love them!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3116178
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Instagram @sparkledolll


Love everything about this!


----------



## memory

pinkprashu said:


> Here you go...I have rubies and pearls with gold beads as well and I took a picture of them too




Thank you so much for showing your rubies and pearls too: you have an exquisite collection! I have a particular fondness for coloured gems and these are wonderful.


----------



## Chinese Warrior

I was inspired by Natalie J's gorgeous picture. [emoji106]
I have not worn my Ruby ring push person and mini eternity band in ages!


----------



## Melora24

Chinese Warrior said:


> I was inspired by Natalie J's gorgeous picture. [emoji106]
> I have not worn my Ruby ring push person and mini eternity band in ages!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3116935



That's a beautiful ring, and I love your nailpolish


----------



## Sparkledolll

Chinese Warrior said:


> I was inspired by Natalie J's gorgeous picture. [emoji106]
> I have not worn my Ruby ring push person and mini eternity band in ages!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3116935



Very classy! &#128077;&#128522;


----------



## zippie

natalie j said:


> the bangles are presents from my mother.  Love them!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3116178
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> instagram @sparkledolll


 


stunning!!!


----------



## Shelovesbling

Valid file extensions: jpeg jpg png
 image.jpg (1.87 MB)
This is my stack. Wear it everyday. Love the look and the weight.


----------



## pinkngreenpurse

Wednesday and Thursday


----------



## RadiancB

Stacking in style! Actress Vanessa Hudgens paired 10 bracelets, a handful of rings, layers of necklaces and couple of sparklers for her wavy coif- all amounting to layers of a whopping 28 individual pieces of jewellery at the VMA Awards!! Check it out.

cdn.shopify.com/s/files/1/0720/7757/files/Vanessa-Hudgens_large.jpg?5520435915816184506

Follow the link for more: http://www.radiantbay.com/blogs/orn...top-fashion-moments-everyone-is-talking-about


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Natalie j said:


> Very classy! [emoji106][emoji4]




Thanks babe!


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Melora24 said:


> That's a beautiful ring, and I love your nailpolish




Thank you and the nail color is OPI Today I accomplished Zero!


----------



## FlawlessG

Can I have all of the Vanessa's jewelry?


----------



## Lots love

today's stack


----------



## StopHammertime

Lots love said:


> View attachment 3119192
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> today's stack




[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] gorgeous!


----------



## Lots love

StopHammertime said:


> [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] gorgeous!




Thank u so much


----------



## FlawlessG

Lots love said:


> View attachment 3119192
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> today's stack



I love the combo! Are those Swarovski? I like those bracelets but I don't know if they are comfy, I feel like I'm going to break them. What is your experience?


----------



## Lots love

FlawlessG said:


> I love the combo! Are those Swarovski? I like those bracelets but I don't know if they are comfy, I feel like I'm going to break them. What is your experience?




Yes they are I love them I think they give u little bling they are very comfy too I wish I could buy more but don't have extra[emoji765]for it now thank you so much


----------



## Caz71

At work today&#128526;


----------



## AnnaFreud

Caz71 said:


> At work today[emoji41]




Simple but pretty! Is that a bony levey diamond bracelet with your love?


----------



## MahoganyQT

Caz71 said:


> At work today&#128526;




Pretty


----------



## nexiv

Custom made rose gold and pink spinel bracelet.
Rose gold and Pearl bracelet.
Rose gold "bobble" ring.
Vintage yellow gold, garnet and pearl ring.

This is my right arm 24/7 at the moment and I never usually wear yellow gold. However I am loving it mixed in with the rose! I really need to get this ring fixed. It belonged to my grandma and is missing a little center gold post.

Btw "Bubbo" is what my little boy calls me instead of mum


----------



## Violet Bleu

nexiv said:


> Custom made rose gold and pink spinel bracelet.
> Rose gold and Pearl bracelet.
> Rose gold "bobble" ring.
> Vintage yellow gold, garnet and pearl ring.
> 
> This is my right arm 24/7 at the moment and I never usually wear yellow gold. However I am loving it mixed in with the rose! I really need to get this ring fixed. It belonged to my grandma and is missing a little center gold post.
> 
> Btw "Bubbo" is what my little boy calls me instead of mum



This is all very cute together!


----------



## nexiv

Violet Bleu said:


> This is all very cute together!



Thanks  Not as impressive as some but it does me just fine! 

Not that I don't think a 5 motif would look LUSH next to them.....


----------



## bougainvillier

Natalie j said:


> Mixing metals, stacking my Tiffany bracelets with Carolina Bucci friendship bracelet [emoji3]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3102646




Natalie I think you are the one saying you had worn your multiple  love bracelets 2 years and they came loose often so you glued them. Can I ask how did you get them off the glue? I am thinking about the glueing solution too   Thanks!!!


----------



## Sparkledolll

bougainvillier said:


> Natalie I think you are the one saying you had worn your multiple  love bracelets 2 years and they came loose often so you glued them. Can I ask how did you get them off the glue? I am thinking about the glueing solution too   Thanks!!!



Hi, Yes that's me! after 2 years the glue must have dissolved and I could feel the screws coming loose again so I had the choice of either re glueing or take them off. I just went to Cartier and an SA just unscrewed them for me. &#128522;


----------



## bougainvillier

Natalie j said:


> Hi, Yes that's me! after 2 years the glue must have dissolved and I could feel the screws coming loose again so I had the choice of either re glueing or take them off. I just went to Cartier and an SA just unscrewed them for me. [emoji4]




Got you. For some reason I thought the glues stay longer. Did Cartier do the glue for you?


----------



## Sparkledolll

bougainvillier said:


> Got you. For some reason I thought the glues stay longer. Did Cartier do the glue for you?



I did it myself but they will do it for you with watch glue.


----------



## Violet Bleu

nexiv said:


> Thanks  Not as impressive as some but it does me just fine!
> 
> Not that I don't think a 5 motif would look LUSH next to them.....



Haha. I agree! A 5 motif would be gorgeous!


----------



## Cartierangel

I'm protected


----------



## bougainvillier

Natalie j said:


> I did it myself but they will do it for you with watch glue.



Thank you!


----------



## casseyelsie

Cartierangel said:


> I'm protected




That's so nice.  May I ask where u bought them? TIA [emoji8]


----------



## Cartierangel

Thank you Casseyelsie ! The one with the blue eye is from a small local jewelry store near San Diego and the other is Netali Nissim.


----------



## casseyelsie

Cartierangel said:


> Thank you Casseyelsie ! The one with the blue eye is from a small local jewelry store near San Diego and the other is Netali Nissim.




Oh!  Too far away from me lol.  Was hoping u bought it online.  Hehe


----------



## RadiancB

Cartierangel said:


> I'm protected


2 and 2!! Gosh you have too many eyes on you!


----------



## nexiv

I never ever thought my pearl necklace would be something I could or would layer with, but I've  been wearing this yellow gold chain 24/7 the past few days, and I actually really like the way they look together


----------



## slowlikehoney

nexiv said:


> I never ever thought my pearl necklace would be something I could or would layer with, but I've  been wearing this yellow gold chain 24/7 the past few days, and I actually really like the way they look together




Love this! And your pearls are gorgeous!


----------



## nexiv

slowlikehoney said:


> Love this! And your pearls are gorgeous!




Thank you, I adore them  They seem to glow and sometimes appear as if they're not touching the surfacethe they're on, but hovering!


----------



## Violet Bleu

nexiv said:


> I never ever thought my pearl necklace would be something I could or would layer with, but I've  been wearing this yellow gold chain 24/7 the past few days, and I actually really like the way they look together



So beautiful! The kitty in your avatar is adorable!


----------



## CoastalCouture

nexiv said:


> I never ever thought my pearl necklace would be something I could or would layer with, but I've  been wearing this yellow gold chain 24/7 the past few days, and I actually really like the way they look together


These are very pretty together.


----------



## chelstucker74

I'm still trying to find things to wear with my Edwardian bracelet.  I love it on its own, but I feel "unbalanced" with multiple bracelets on my right arm and only the one on my left.  It also feels a little too "fancy" for everyday wear without casualing it up a bit.


----------



## L etoile

chelstucker74 said:


> I'm still trying to find things to wear with my Edwardian bracelet.  I love it on its own, but I feel "unbalanced" with multiple bracelets on my right arm and only the one on my left.  It also feels a little too "fancy" for everyday wear without casualing it up a bit.


What are the two on the left? LOVE those!!


----------



## chelstucker74

L etoile said:


> What are the two on the left? LOVE those!!



Thank you!  It's actually a Heidi Klum choker that I doubled.


----------



## L etoile

chelstucker74 said:


> Thank you!  It's actually a Heidi Klum choker that I doubled.



I wish she still had that line; I loved its simplicity but unfortunately didn't ever get my hands on a piece. I hate that VCA "owns" the clover motif because some of their pieces are a bit gaudy for me. It's so rare to find simple, delicate clover motif jewelry.


----------



## chelstucker74

I found mine on eBay, but I agree with you, I like the simplicity.


----------



## cdtracing

nexiv said:


> I never ever thought my pearl necklace would be something I could or would layer with, but I've  been wearing this yellow gold chain 24/7 the past few days, and I actually really like the way they look together



That looks wonderful!  It's very feminine & tastefully done!


----------



## cdtracing

chelstucker74 said:


> I'm still trying to find things to wear with my Edwardian bracelet.  I love it on its own, but I feel "unbalanced" with multiple bracelets on my right arm and only the one on my left.  It also feels a little too "fancy" for everyday wear without casualing it up a bit.



Love your bracelets, especially the Edwardian piece.  That's such a stunning bracelet that it should be center stage on your wrist with delicate, simple accompaniment. JMHO   Have you tried it with a diamond by the yard bracelet or two?


----------



## AnnaFreud

Hi! New to this thread. I know this Love + T wire bracelet combo has been shown here by others before but wanted to add mine. I feel like I need a third piece. I like stacking things in odd numbers. Is that just me?


----------



## L etoile

AnnaFreud said:


> View attachment 3131295
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi! New to this thread. I know this Love + T wire bracelet combo has been shown here by others before but wanted to add mine. I feel like I need a third piece. I like stacking things in odd numbers. Is that just me?


What about something two-toned (i.e. DY or two-toned watch) to bring it all together?


----------



## Lots love




----------



## CSG

Do you really stack your bracelets with your watch? I am afraid that the bracelets would scratch my watch  I haven't tried it even with dainty bracelets. Do you think it is fine? Though I really love the look.


----------



## Melora24

CSG said:


> Do you really stack your bracelets with your watch? I am afraid that the bracelets would scratch my watch  I haven't tried it even with dainty bracelets. Do you think it is fine? Though I really love the look.



I don't because I'm afraid the watch would scratch the bracelets...
My watch gets scratched anyway, it's part of life with it. I don't want to remove it every time I lift a finger!


----------



## RadiancB

chelstucker74 said:


> I'm still trying to find things to wear with my Edwardian bracelet.  I love it on its own, but I feel "unbalanced" with multiple bracelets on my right arm and only the one on my left.  It also feels a little too "fancy" for everyday wear without casualing it up a bit.


I am loving the ones you have on the left! The delicate and flower type pattern!


----------



## Violet Bleu

L etoile said:


> I wish she still had that line; I loved its simplicity but unfortunately didn't ever get my hands on a piece. I hate that VCA "owns" the clover motif because some of their pieces are a bit gaudy for me. It's so rare to find simple, delicate clover motif jewelry.



Jennifer Meyer has some dainty pieces.


----------



## L etoile

Violet Bleu said:


> Jennifer Meyer has some dainty pieces.


Thanks! I'll have to check them out!!


----------



## Violet Bleu

L etoile said:


> Thanks! I'll have to check them out!!



You're welcome!


----------



## lavy

I may have made an impulse purchase with the Hermes H. My practical side is squirming with the cost of Hermes costume jewelry but the color is soooo nice. What do you think, keep or return?


----------



## CoastalCouture

lavy said:


> I may have made an impulse purchase with the Hermes H. My practical side is squirming with the cost of Hermes costume jewelry but the color is soooo nice. What do you think, keep or return?


Love it! The H bracelet brings pure, clean color to your silvery, sparkly stack. They are fabulous together.


----------



## Jinsun




----------



## Tygriss

Jinsun said:


> View attachment 3141040


 Beautiful! Who is this by?


----------



## Jinsun

Tygriss said:


> Beautiful! Who is this by?




Thank you. It's by Piaget. It's from the rose collection.


----------



## aimeng

love the cartier cord bracelet..it is worry free , i dont need to worry that it will get scracthes cause it wont turn around.


----------



## Violet Bleu

Jinsun said:


> View attachment 3141040



I love this! Such an iconic style! Just gorgeous!


----------



## Violet Bleu

aimeng said:


> love the cartier cord bracelet..it is worry free , i dont need to worry that it will get scracthes cause it wont turn around.



I've been contemplating purchasing this bracelet for a while now! It's beautiful! Do you sleep or shower in it? Is it hard to put on by yourself?


----------



## Lovefour

lavy said:


> I may have made an impulse purchase with the Hermes H. My practical side is squirming with the cost of Hermes costume jewelry but the color is soooo nice. What do you think, keep or return?


I think it looks so pretty however it is so overpriced for what it is. I almost bought one but would rather put that money towards something else. Paying for the brand! I get why you did though!


----------



## pinkngreenpurse

Today's stack by Rustic Cuff...


----------



## chelstucker74

"I've been contemplating purchasing this bracelet for a while now! It's beautiful! Do you sleep or shower in it? Is it hard to put on by yourself?"

I know I'm not the original poster, but I do wear mine in the shower. It's not hard to adjust on your own, but teeth are involved lol


----------



## AnnaFreud

chinggay said:


> I just got my bony levy skinny bangles which I ordered during the anniversary sale, took a month. But here they are stacked with my love cuff. For size reference the bony levy bangles are sized 5.5 (special order size) and my love cuff is a 16.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3107361
> View attachment 3107362




Do you mind telling me how much the bony levy skinny bangles were during the anniversary sale? I'm dying for a white gold one to wear with my Cartier love bracelet and Tiffany T wire bracelet. Thank you!


----------



## gracekelly

AnnaFreud said:


> Do you mind telling me how much the bony levy skinny bangles were during the anniversary sale? I'm dying for a white gold one to wear with my Cartier love bracelet and Tiffany T wire bracelet. Thank you!



Found this:

Search Results
Bony Levy Skinny Diamond Bangle (Nordstrom Exclusive ...
shop.nordstrom.com/s/bony-levy...diamond-bangle.../306666...
Nordstrom
 Rating: 4.9 - &#8206;50 reviews
Free shipping and returns on Bony Levy Skinny Diamond Bangle (Nordstrom ... The anniversary sale price of $1,398.90 was just right for me, and I feel I got the  ...


----------



## AnnaFreud

gracekelly said:


> Found this:
> 
> 
> 
> Search Results
> 
> Bony Levy Skinny Diamond Bangle (Nordstrom Exclusive ...
> 
> shop.nordstrom.com/s/bony-levy...diamond-bangle.../306666...
> 
> Nordstrom
> 
> Rating: 4.9 - &#8206;50 reviews
> 
> Free shipping and returns on Bony Levy Skinny Diamond Bangle (Nordstrom ... The anniversary sale price of $1,398.90 was just right for me, and I feel I got the  ...




Thanks for this! Man, I wish I knew about this bracelet back then. It's currently $2000. $1400 seems like a steal.


----------



## Apelila

Luv these combo


----------



## Apelila

Easy and simple I luv them alltogether


----------



## Lots love

my love stack [emoji178][emoji170][emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Sparkledolll

An engagement present from my dear mother to add to my stack. An emerald cut bangle to match my e ring, colour D-E, 59 diamonds around 0.3 carat each totalling over 20 carats. I am over the moon [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## nexiv

Holy smokes, that's an arm of ice! Congratulations


----------



## Sparkledolll

nexiv said:


> Holy smokes, that's an arm of ice! Congratulations




Lol thanks! [emoji6]


----------



## uhpharm01

Natalie j said:


> An engagement present from my dear mother to add to my stack. An emerald cut bangle to match my e ring, colour D-E, 59 diamonds around 0.3 carat each totalling over 20 carats. I am over the moon [emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3146302



Wow.  Amazing stack !!


----------



## uhpharm01

Lots love said:


> View attachment 3146030
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my love stack [emoji178][emoji170][emoji173]&#65039;



Very. Nice and clean stack.


----------



## Galop

Hey guys, which combo would you prefer: the LOVE with BVLGARI (with or wo diamonds) or LOVE with Pomellato Milano?
Thank you for your help [emoji120]


----------



## Vvicky

Galop said:


> Hey guys, which combo would you prefer: the LOVE with BVLGARI (with or wo diamonds) or LOVE with Pomellato Milano?
> Thank you for your help [emoji120]




I like most the first one, combination of Love & diamond Bulgari


----------



## Thingofbeauty

Vvicky said:


> I like most the first one, combination of Love & diamond Bulgari


Seconded


----------



## JJMMxx

Natalie j said:


> An engagement present from my dear mother to add to my stack. An emerald cut bangle to match my e ring, colour D-E, 59 diamonds around 0.3 carat each totalling over 20 carats. I am over the moon [emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3146302




That bracelet is amazing!!!!!


----------



## JJMMxx

Vvicky said:


> I like most the first one, combination of Love & diamond Bulgari




Me too.  They are all pretty though.


----------



## JJMMxx

AnnaFreud said:


> Thanks for this! Man, I wish I knew about this bracelet back then. It's currently $2000. $1400 seems like a steal.




I felt like it was a steal too. I went in to get a white gold and walked out with a rose gold too.   Eek!

Last year the associate told me there was no way they'd ever put them on sale again.  But they did.    I bet they will again.


----------



## Sparkledolll

uhpharm01 said:


> Wow.  Amazing stack !!







JJMMxx said:


> That bracelet is amazing!!!!!




Thank you!


----------



## AnnaFreud

JJMMxx said:


> I felt like it was a steal too. I went in to get a white gold and walked out with a rose gold too.   Eek!
> 
> Last year the associate told me there was no way they'd ever put them on sale again.  But they did.    I bet they will again.




At that price, I would've been tempted to buy 2 too. Ugh, I don't think I can wait until next year's anniversary sale!!


----------



## JJMMxx

AnnaFreud said:


> At that price, I would've been tempted to buy 2 too. Ugh, I don't think I can wait until next year's anniversary sale!!




I understand.  I'm kinda dying for another one. Or two. Gah!


----------



## Lots love

uhpharm01 said:


> Wow.  Amazing stack !!




Thank you so much [emoji178][emoji178]


----------



## tulipfield

Hermes Kelly Double Tour in chamonix and palladium
String (??? lol) bracelet I picked up in Japan recently--it's merchandise from an anime I am an undying fan of =)
Vintage Royet bracelet that used to belong to my grandmother, not sure what the metal is

And a Celtic knot ring in silver my grandmother bought me in Scotland eleven years back


----------



## makeupmama

I am always too scared to stack too many things with my watch so I keep it simple with my Rolex and Monica Vinader Fiji Friendship Bracelet


----------



## Prada Prince

My stacking combination...

Louis Vuitton Petit Essential V bracelet, Bulgari emerald shagreen Serpenti bracelet, Cartier Trinity bracelet in pewter silk, and Monica Vinader rose gold vermeil engraved Fiji bracelet...


----------



## hillaryhath

I LOVE STACKING!  I take pics of mine almost every time lol.  Here are some of my recents:




(Vintage Gucci watch, Pandora, Pandora, Swarovski)




(all Pandora)




My Christmas Day stack from last year... The first two bangles are from a local Jeweler and the others are obvs Pandora.  I had gotten the Pandora snowflake and the present charms as gifts that day but I ended up exchanging the snowflake because I don't like charms that dangle.  Or winter.  




Madewell, local, Pandora, Pandora




Vintage Gucci, Pandora, local bangles




Pandora, Citizen Watch, local bangles




Citizen watch, bracelet I made (with beads from Michael's), local bangle

[three more below]


----------



## hillaryhath

BCBG (I think), Swarovski, Pandora




Apple Watch with local bangles and a Pandora




This morning... my favorite Citizen watch, bangle, and oxidized Pandora




Today/tonight!  All my local bangles and a Pandora


----------



## hillaryhath

lavy said:


> I may have made an impulse purchase with the Hermes H. My practical side is squirming with the cost of Hermes costume jewelry but the color is soooo nice. What do you think, keep or return?


I love that Hermes!!  I've been so tempted to splurge on one lately and this thread may break me.


----------



## Christofle

tulipfield said:


> View attachment 3152096
> 
> 
> Hermes Kelly Double Tour in chamonix and palladium
> String (??? lol) bracelet I picked up in Japan recently--it's merchandise from an anime I am an undying fan of =)
> Vintage Royet bracelet that used to belong to my grandmother, not sure what the metal is
> 
> And a Celtic knot ring in silver my grandmother bought me in Scotland eleven years back



That Royet bracelet is TDF !!! Enjoy your lovely pieces in great health!


----------



## Lots love

uhpharm01 said:


> Very. Nice and clean stack.




Thank you so much [emoji178]yes that what I like less is better makes them stand out more [emoji76]


----------



## tulipfield

hillaryhath said:


> I
> I had gotten the Pandora snowflake and the present charms as gifts that day but I ended up exchanging the snowflake because I don't like charms that dangle.  Or winter.




This part made me chuckle. =)  I hate winter too!  XD



Christofle said:


> That Royet bracelet is TDF !!! Enjoy your lovely pieces in great health!




Thank you!  I feel so lucky to have it. :3


----------



## hillaryhath

tulipfield said:


> This part made me chuckle. =)  I hate winter too!  XD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!  I feel so lucky to have it. :3


man seriously last winter was so horrendous that one day after shopping and seeing that it was snowing YET AGAIN when i left the mall, i finally got to my car, looked down at my wrist and at my bracelet, and i swear i wanted to tear that damn snowflake off and get out of the car and put it under one of my tires.


----------



## AnnaFreud

haven't worn my Tiffany large bead bracelet in so long. Glad I took it out of its dustbag this morning. I like it paired with my Love. Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## smalls

A little "C", "H", and a lot of "DY".


----------



## uhpharm01

smalls said:


> A little "C", "H", and a lot of "DY".



That's beautiful.


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

smalls said:


> A little "C", "H", and a lot of "DY".



Oh my! Beautiful! Nothing like a gorgeous yellow gold stack! The Hapi fits in well!


----------



## smalls

uhpharm01 said:


> That's beautiful.



Thank you so much!



NikkisABagGirl said:


> Oh my! Beautiful! Nothing like a gorgeous yellow gold stack! The Hapi fits in well!



Thanks Nikki!  I think I will get a lot of use out of it!  The blue color with gold spoke to me


----------



## ford8161

Here's my stack,fossil mixed with Michael Kors. I either wear this or my Pandora. Stacking is great fun!!!


----------



## ford8161

Wedding and engagement ring stack,just for fun!


----------



## ford8161

One more!


----------



## Lots love

my favorite stack [emoji179][emoji179]


----------



## cdtracing

Beautiful stacks, Ladies!


----------



## Melora24

ford8161 said:


> Wedding and engagement ring stack,just for fun!



Such unusual rings! Beautiful!


----------



## ford8161

Thank you! They are handmade by a local designer,Les grimshaw. My husbands wedding band is in the same style.


----------



## Lots love

cdtracing said:


> Beautiful stacks, Ladies!




Thank u so much cdtracing [emoji259]


----------



## Cartierangel

Galop said:


> Hey guys, which combo would you prefer: the LOVE with BVLGARI (with or wo diamonds) or LOVE with Pomellato Milano?
> Thank you for your help [emoji120]



Definitely the diamond serpenti band &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## goldengirl123

Today's stack!


----------



## nexiv

Added tsavorites and sapphires to my other 24/7 bracelets [emoji173]&#65039; They're mine and my husband's birthstones so it was perfect! 
Can't wait to add the 18k rose gold diamond solitaire bracelet I'm getting for my birthday in January and then it will be complete. I never thought I'd ever wear yellow and rose gold together, but I love the subtle difference between the two!


----------



## Lots love

My favorite stack [emoji171][emoji179]


----------



## uhpharm01

Chanelle said:


> My stack this week
> View attachment 2862662



Very nice


----------



## CSG

Here is my stack  First attempt on the stacking trend LOL


----------



## chelstucker74

I had surgery on my left arm back on Oct 7 (I fell 10 ft into a dry creek bed and broke it).  I'm finally able to not wear my brace so I can finally wear the sapphire and diamond bracelet I got right before the accident.  I like it with the blue cord on the trinity 

And for the other side, I gave up on finding something to stack with my Edwardian bracelet, so I've embraced the sparkly and wear it with my watch LOL.


----------



## NurseAnn

My favorite new combo


----------



## chelstucker74

Love it!


----------



## WillstarveforLV

Today's stack


----------



## WillstarveforLV

And now other wrist


----------



## cmars

WillstarveforLV said:


> And now other wrist


Your bracelets are gorgeous but what is that ring?? very lovely!


----------



## WillstarveforLV

cmars said:


> Your bracelets are gorgeous but what is that ring?? very lovely!



Thank you cmars! I got that ring in Mykonos, Greece in 2003. It is a Byzantine ring in 22 kt 
 gold with a black sapphire stone.


----------



## LvoemyLV

Anybody stack with the Apple Watch? I have it (love it!) and don't know what to stack with it lol I have the 38mm in gold with the silver Milanese band.  I have small wrists lol. I tried my small beaded return to Tiffany heart which works nice, Alex and ani bangles are too much and I'm afraid will scratch it. I also have a gold dogeared tiny sun/moon bracelet that I do wear with it. I am looking for any ideas


----------



## pinkngreenpurse




----------



## JJMMxx

AnnaFreud said:


> At that price, I would've been tempted to buy 2 too. Ugh, I don't think I can wait until next year's anniversary sale!!




Bony Levy is having trunk shows all over the place right now. 25% off!  The bangles are not included though.


----------



## AnnaFreud

JJMMxx said:


> Bony Levy is having trunk shows all over the place right now. 25% off!  The bangles are not included though.




Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## Jujuma

NurseAnn said:


> View attachment 3178641
> 
> 
> My favorite new combo




NurseAnn I love how that HF necklace is looking! Haven't been on in awhile, looking great!


----------



## makeupmama

I keep mine simple.


----------



## Jujuma

I've been wearing this combo (probably should of cleaned them up before pic!)


----------



## NurseAnn

Jujuma said:


> NurseAnn I love how that HF necklace is looking! Haven't been on in awhile, looking great!




Thank you!  I've been away from the jewelry board for a few years myself.  Your picture of your layered necklaces makes me want a longer HF DBTY as well.  It's such a beautiful chain.  It looks like you've added some charms to your necklaces.


----------



## Lots love

my forever stack [emoji179][emoji171]


----------



## Jujuma

NurseAnn said:


> Thank you!  I've been away from the jewelry board for a few years myself.  Your picture of your layered necklaces makes me want a longer HF DBTY as well.  It's such a beautiful chain.  It looks like you've added some charms to your necklaces.




I was thinking the same thing when I saw yours! I love how it looks with a lot of charms, you obviously got some new ones too...but then sometimes I like the simplicity of just one or two. That's what's nice you can change it up. I have to be honest I loved the idea of the longer chain when I bought it but it took me a long time to be comfortable wearing it. I didn't like how it looked with my other chain in the beginning, then I couldn't decide how many charms should be on each one. Finally my original wedding band got too tight to go over my poor arthritic finger but I still wanted to wear it so I decided I would make the shorter one a "love" theme with the band, the HF rg love charm w diamond and little diamond heart(not HF). I still haven't made it to the HF store but I lost my connection to getting the charms, can't mail order I have to see them in real life, so I def have to make a trip to the city. It's pretty close for me so I can't believe I haven't been yet. I think I'm afraid because I'll want everything!! (I also have two wg dbty, one 18" Roberto Coin and a 16" I made with lose diamonds I had and sometimes I put them on there for a different look. I have a silver charm on the longer one you probably can't see in picture. As I said it's fun changing them up). I love your new diamond pendant too, so pretty!


----------



## its_a_keeper

makeupmama said:


> I keep mine simple.



love it!


----------



## clydekiwi

Just got the lv nano today. Love it


----------



## 2ShopRNot2Shop?

clydekiwi said:


> View attachment 3185631
> 
> Just got the lv nano today. Love it



Lovely stack. Never really thought much of the LV jewelry but I may have to re-evaluate that. Those seem like they would be great for everyday wear.


----------



## jkglitters1504

My stack today[emoji4]


----------



## L etoile

tonight's stack: Hermes, Kate spade, DY


----------



## Sparkledolll

Today's arm candy.


----------



## purplepoodles

Lots love said:


> View attachment 3184302
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my forever stack [emoji179][emoji171]




Beautiful! So elegant


----------



## Lots love

purplepoodles said:


> Beautiful! So elegant




Thank you so much &#129303;&#129303;I love Cartier [emoji178][emoji178]


----------



## Bambieee

Natalie j said:


> Today's arm candy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3194280



Love the bracelet w. the pink stone. So pretty.


----------



## uhpharm01

Natalie j said:


> Today's arm candy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3194280



Very beautiful as always. &#128079;&#127997;&#128522;&#128149;&#128149;&#128149;&#128525;&#128077;&#127995;


----------



## CSG

makeupmama said:


> I keep mine simple.



The simpler, the better! &#128525; I love simple yet classy things.


----------



## uhpharm01

mousdioufe said:


> With a white cdc



Is that the twist ring from tiffany?


----------



## uhpharm01

LVoeletters said:


> View attachment 3081468



Where did you find that gold or rose gold owl mug ? TIA


----------



## Sparkledolll

Bambieee said:


> Love the bracelet w. the pink stone. So pretty.







uhpharm01 said:


> Very beautiful as always. [emoji122]&#127997;[emoji4][emoji177][emoji177][emoji177][emoji7][emoji106]&#127995;




Thank you [emoji120]&#127996;[emoji120]&#127996;[emoji120]&#127996;[emoji1]


----------



## mousdioufe

uhpharm01 said:


> Is that the twist ring from tiffany?



yes both rings are.


----------



## Sparkledolll

New evil eye bracelets I bought on holiday to stack with my oldies [emoji16]


----------



## Cartierangel

Love&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Cartierangel

Here's mine &#128512;


----------



## Sparkledolll

Cartierangel said:


> Here's mine [emoji3]




Lovely! Aren't these Netali nissim evil bracelets so addictive? I want every color lol...


----------



## auberielle

Simple stack for today


----------



## Christofle

Natalie j said:


> New evil eye bracelets I bought on holiday to stack with my oldies [emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3199572



Usually not a fan of stacking but those pieces work so well together! Your evil-eyes are just gorgeous!!!


----------



## VegasCyn

Sorry, trouble posting.


----------



## VegasCyn

auberielle said:


> Simple stack for today


Lovely stack


----------



## etk123

auberielle said:


> Simple stack for today



I love your cable bracelet


----------



## skyqueen

Cartierangel said:


> Here's mine [emoji3]




Is that an initial bracelet (first one)...so unique [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## paula3boys

auberielle said:


> Simple stack for today




Love that cable bracelet! Haven't seen one like that


----------



## auberielle

paula3boys said:


> Love that cable bracelet! Haven't seen one like that


Thank you it's from DY Starburst collection


----------



## auberielle

VegasCyn said:


> Lovely stack


Thank you


----------



## auberielle

etk123 said:


> I love your cable bracelet


Thank you


----------



## blumster

Lots love said:


> My favorite stack [emoji171][emoji179]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3175557



gorgeous- tell me about the thick bracelet- is that Jade?  I love the stack!!!


----------



## Sparkledolll

Christofle said:


> Usually not a fan of stacking but those pieces work so well together! Your evil-eyes are just gorgeous!!!




Thank you! I think stacking makes bracelets more personal. So many of us have the same bling (Cartier, Tiffany, VCA  etc..) so stacking makes it more of an individual style. [emoji1]


----------



## Christofle

Natalie j said:


> Thank you! I think stacking makes bracelets more personal. So many of us have the same bling (Cartier, Tiffany, VCA  etc..) so stacking makes it more of an individual style. [emoji1]



I guess I'm just not adventurous enough! I try to keep it to one piece per wrist and hand, but then again it's sometimes hard to pull off jewelry as a man.


----------



## Lots love

blumster said:


> gorgeous- tell me about the thick bracelet- is that Jade?  I love the stack!!!




Yes it's black chic diamond cut Jade bangle thank you so much I love it so comfy to wear too


----------



## Cartierangel

Yep, Natalie j, I want a pink one next &#10084;&#65039;&#128512;.i love all your colors!


----------



## Cartierangel

skyqueen said:


> Is that an initial bracelet (first one)...so unique [emoji173]&#65039;


Thank you . It is my initial and my dh's.


----------



## Cartierangel

Natalie j said:


> Lovely! Aren't these Netali nissim evil bracelets so addictive? I want every color lol...


Yep, Natalie j, I want a pink one next &#10084;&#65039;&#128512;.i love all your colors!


----------



## Cartierangel

More Netali Nissim &#10084;&#65039;
With Dinh Van and Cartier


----------



## Colaluvstrvl

My stack today


----------



## auberielle

My stack for today  Loving my clear green amethyst ring


----------



## ferret7

I have been lurking in this thread forever and finally decided to share! Here is my current favorite wrist stack:


----------



## LVoeletters

uhpharm01 said:


> Where did you find that gold or rose gold owl mug ? TIA




Did I ever respond to this?? If not I apologize it was at tjmaxx! I have the west elm ones so guess these are knock offs, but I honestly love these more! You just can't put it in the microwave....


----------



## LVoeletters

Jujuma said:


> NurseAnn I love how that HF necklace is looking! Haven't been on in awhile, looking great!




Love this combo! May I ask what length are each of the necklaces? I have older Tiffany charm that I have issues with on its own bc of the bigger loop on the charm, but yet I love this combo.


----------



## Jujuma

LVoeletters said:


> Love this combo! May I ask what length are each of the necklaces? I have older Tiffany charm that I have issues with on its own bc of the bigger loop on the charm, but yet I love this combo.




The shorter one is 16" and the longer one is 20". 20" is a very odd length. I bought it because I knew I wanted it for multiple (or bigger) charms. I didn't wear it for about a year (seriously) because I didn't like the way it looked with the 16" and I didn't like it on it's own and I couldn't return it.  Then I realized how ridiculous this was and started wearing it with the 16" and now really like it. I can't say if I would do 20" or 24" if I had to do it over. The 24" would look really nice on it's own, or with an 18" but not 16", but I really like the 20" now. Hope this helps.


----------



## uhpharm01

LVoeletters said:


> Did I ever respond to this?? If not I apologize it was at tjmaxx! I have the west elm ones so guess these are knock offs, but I honestly love these more! You just can't put it in the microwave....



No I don't think so. Okay thank you.


----------



## Helsinki

VCA Sweet Alhambra
Cartier Diamants Legers


----------



## LVoeletters

Jujuma said:


> The shorter one is 16" and the longer one is 20". 20" is a very odd length. I bought it because I knew I wanted it for multiple (or bigger) charms. I didn't wear it for about a year (seriously) because I didn't like the way it looked with the 16" and I didn't like it on it's own and I couldn't return it.  Then I realized how ridiculous this was and started wearing it with the 16" and now really like it. I can't say if I would do 20" or 24" if I had to do it over. The 24" would look really nice on it's own, or with an 18" but not 16", but I really like the 20" now. Hope this helps.




Thank you very much!! I'm going to try this with a cheaper chain before I get everything measured, wondering if I should grab something else to layer on the bottom chain the way you did with the circular charms. I love that your combo draws attention but looks casual and subtle. Thanks!!


----------



## Sparkledolll

I've been waiting for my H bracelets for months and they both arrived this week. Stacking them with Cartier love and legers and Tiffany arrow. The rings are all Tiffanys [emoji319][emoji319][emoji319]


----------



## birkin10600

Natalie j said:


> I've been waiting for my H bracelets for months and they both arrived this week. Stacking them with Cartier love and legers and Tiffany arrow. The rings are all Tiffanys [emoji319][emoji319][emoji319]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3213948



So lovely always!  I love your collection.


----------



## Sparkledolll

birkin10600 said:


> So lovely always!  I love your collection.




Thank you so much Birkin! I love your collection too [emoji1]


----------



## auberielle

Natalie j said:


> I've been waiting for my H bracelets for months and they both arrived this week. Stacking them with Cartier love and legers and Tiffany arrow. The rings are all Tiffanys [emoji319][emoji319][emoji319]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3213948


Wow!! Amazing arm candy!


----------



## uhpharm01

Natalie j said:


> I've been waiting for my H bracelets for months and they both arrived this week. Stacking them with Cartier love and legers and Tiffany arrow. The rings are all Tiffanys [emoji319][emoji319][emoji319]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3213948



So gorgerous.


----------



## LVoeletters

Natalie j said:


> I've been waiting for my H bracelets for months and they both arrived this week. Stacking them with Cartier love and legers and Tiffany arrow. The rings are all Tiffanys [emoji319][emoji319][emoji319]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3213948



This is all on my list! down to the stacking bands! Always love your pictures!


----------



## Sparkledolll

auberielle said:


> Wow!! Amazing arm candy!







uhpharm01 said:


> So gorgerous.







LVoeletters said:


> This is all on my list! down to the stacking bands! Always love your pictures!




Thank you so much for your kind words ladies! Happy holidays to everyone [emoji120]&#127996;[emoji120]&#127996;[emoji319][emoji319]


----------



## Helsinki

I couldn't find how to message mods: I cannot start a new thread or delete an attachment. How do I do that? I would like to delete the attachment that I posted, and there is no edit option.


----------



## piosavsfan

Rose gold bracelet stack


----------



## Sparkledolll

I was told to dress up and make an effort for dinner with the in laws... So I went a bit over board lol...


----------



## pinkngreenpurse

Today's stack


----------



## Bambieee

pinkngreenpurse said:


> View attachment 3216358
> 
> 
> Today's stack




Very unique set of bracelets you got there. Beautiful [emoji173]&#65039; where did you get the yg bangle with the inscription if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## pinkngreenpurse

Bambieee said:


> Very unique set of bracelets you got there. Beautiful [emoji173]&#65039; where did you get the yg bangle with the inscription if you don't mind me asking?




Rusticcuff.com


----------



## LVoeletters

Natalie j said:


> I was told to dress up and make an effort for dinner with the in laws... So I went a bit over board lol...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3216279



Jaw-dropping stunning!


----------



## Sparkledolll

LVoeletters said:


> Jaw-dropping stunning!




Thank you sweetie! [emoji120]&#127997;[emoji120]&#127997;


----------



## pinkngreenpurse

Today's stack


----------



## ShadyPinesMa

Hi everyone- My first post in this thread. I've been enjoying looking at all your gorgeous jewelry. Here is my stack of the day. 
Bracelets are from Macy's, watch is Michele Diamond Urban Mini


----------



## hillaryhath

LvoemyLV said:


> Anybody stack with the Apple Watch? I have it (love it!) and don't know what to stack with it lol I have the 38mm in gold with the silver Milanese band.  I have small wrists lol. I tried my small beaded return to Tiffany heart which works nice, Alex and ani bangles are too much and I'm afraid will scratch it. I also have a gold dogeared tiny sun/moon bracelet that I do wear with it. I am looking for any ideas
> View attachment 3182606



I do   With Pandora mostly.  I usually don't wear a silver Pandora with my watch (especially if I have one on the other arm) but I'm trying it out today:





I definitely want to get the Titanium Tiffany 1837 cuff for the last bracelet of this stack.  I'm wearing a silver one with my other usual stack on my other wrist:





(I wear the metal charm Pandora maybe 40% of the time with this stack)

I also put my two heart charms on the ends of each metal one... I'm not really into wearing hearts but I liked these because one was just so basic yet pretty and the other was DISNEY (and upside down lol) so yeah enough said with that one.


----------



## darkangel07760

piosavsfan said:


> Rose gold bracelet stack



gorgeous!


----------



## Apelila

Stack of the Day&#10084;&#65039;&#128153;&#128156;&#128154;&#128155;&#128150;


----------



## Sparkledolll

stacking my H bracelets with VCA sweets. Happy Christmas Eve everyone! [emoji4]


----------



## LulaDoesTheHula

Silver stack


----------



## auberielle

My stack for tonight  Happy holidays everyone!


----------



## uhpharm01

auberielle said:


> My stack for tonight  Happy holidays everyone!


Very nice.


----------



## auberielle

uhpharm01 said:


> Very nice.


Thank you


----------



## Kalos

my new Monica vinader bracelet with a dbty style bracelet.


----------



## DiamondsForever

Kalos said:


> View attachment 3222843
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my new Monica vinader bracelet with a dbty style bracelet.



Beautiful stack! Love your Monica Vinader, was it a Christmas present? Monica Vinader always does such unique designs and lovely packaging and presentation.


----------



## Kalos

DiamondsForever said:


> Beautiful stack! Love your Monica Vinader, was it a Christmas present? Monica Vinader always does such unique designs and lovely packaging and presentation.




Yes it was a Christmas gift. I agree the first thing i commented on was how gorgeous the packaging was.


----------



## DiamondsForever

Kalos said:


> Yes it was a Christmas gift. I agree the first thing i commented on was how gorgeous the packaging was.



It really is luxe packaging given how resonable her prices are. Enjoy your beautiful bracelet in good health, looks lovely stacked up.


----------



## leoloo24

Anyone looking to stack with Apple Watch... Rustic Cuff sells iCandy sets that are super cute!


----------



## Sweetyqbk

Picking up 4 more to add to this stack. Not sure it will all fit but will try to post a pic when I get them. (Not Cartier but diamond thins)


----------



## Sweetyqbk

Inspiration


----------



## Mrs.T

Sweetyqbk said:


> Picking up 4 more to add to this stack. Not sure it will all fit but will try to post a pic when I get them. (Not Cartier but diamond thins)


This is beyond gorgeous!!! Love the combination you picked out.


----------



## Lots love

Sweetyqbk said:


> Picking up 4 more to add to this stack. Not sure it will all fit but will try to post a pic when I get them. (Not Cartier but diamond thins)




I love your new stack looks like they were made for each other what a perfect combination they're very elegant looking nice stack thank you for sharing


----------



## LVoeletters

simple stack today


----------



## uhpharm01

LVoeletters said:


> View attachment 3223998
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> simple stack today



Very nice. Love the candy cane accent nail design. &#55356;&#57138;&#55356;&#57138;&#55357;&#56469;&#55357;&#56397;Love the BB Watch and the love bracelet


----------



## bagarella

piosavsfan said:


> Rose gold bracelet stack



where are these from? Love them both


----------



## piosavsfan

bagarella said:


> where are these from? Love them both



Thank you! The chain is rose gold and is from Estonia, present from my grandfather and has a matching necklace. The bracelet with stones is costume jewelry, I think from LOFT, but I still think it looks nice.


----------



## mizzmons

my stack for last weekend


----------



## mularice




----------



## solitudelove

mularice said:


> View attachment 3224798


love everything!


----------



## LVoeletters

uhpharm01 said:


> Very nice. Love the candy cane accent nail design. &#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;Love the BB Watch and the love bracelet



Thank you, I need to do my nails more! Just so impatient


----------



## uhpharm01

mularice said:


> View attachment 3224798



I just love the Chanel watch


----------



## Tomsmom

Simple layer


----------



## Caz71

First stack


----------



## Pourquoipas2

My preferred 2016 stack up to now
Happy new year to all of you!


----------



## Thingofbeauty

Gellingh said:


> View attachment 3227819
> 
> My preferred 2016 stack up to now
> Happy new year to all of you!


I absolutely LOVE this watch so maybe I'm prejudiced - this is my preferred stack too 

Happy New Year to you as well.


----------



## uhpharm01

Gellingh said:


> View attachment 3227819
> 
> My preferred 2016 stack up to now
> Happy new year to all of you!



Very nice. Lovely stack


----------



## Pourquoipas2

Thingofbeauty said:


> I absolutely LOVE this watch so maybe I'm prejudiced - this is my preferred stack too
> 
> Happy New Year to you as well.




Thank you for letting me share.
It's my 24/7 watch since I own it and really love how it holds up!


----------



## Pourquoipas2

uhpharm01 said:


> Very nice. Lovely stack




THX hope you enjoy your holiday!


----------



## Kj9494

My stack for the day


----------



## WillstarveforLV

Today's stack: Hermes, Swarvoski & Cartier


----------



## Caz71

On holidays. Lazing about with my dbty, cbty in aquamarine and a no name butterfly bracelets


----------



## Pourquoipas2

Today's right arm stack..


----------



## uhpharm01

Gellingh said:


> Today's right arm stack..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3236212



Very nice


----------



## JJMMxx

LVoeletters said:


> View attachment 3223998
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> simple stack today




Hey Lvoeletters, what size is your BB?  I am considering getting one and yours is beautiful!


----------



## LVoeletters

JJMMxx said:


> Hey Lvoeletters, what size is your BB?  I am considering getting one and yours is beautiful!




Hi! I bought the 28mm. It's great size for stacking. However, I don't really stack as much anymore so I'm going to get a 33mm as well next year!


----------



## JJMMxx

piosavsfan said:


> Rose gold bracelet stack




Your bracelets are gorgeous!!


----------



## JJMMxx

LVoeletters said:


> Hi! I bought the 28mm. It's great size for stacking. However, I don't really stack as much anymore so I'm going to get a 33mm as well next year!




Where do you buy yours?  I thinking about getting a pre-owned one.


----------



## Lots love

My stack for today


----------



## LVoeletters

JJMMxx said:


> Where do you buy yours?  I thinking about getting a pre-owned one.




I honestly don't have experienced in pre owned, but for new authorized dealers and obviously the boutique are the way to go. You make find a good deal pre loved but with watches At least make sure you have all the paperwork so you have access to the warranty. I love this size, part of me wonders if I should sell to get the next size. I want both options lol. This watch is addicting, truly my favorite. Good luck!


----------



## LVoeletters

my pajama finest.


----------



## LVoeletters

mularice said:


> View attachment 3224798




Really love your tennis bracelet- is that bezel setting?


----------



## mularice

LVoeletters said:


> Really love your tennis bracelet- is that bezel setting?




Thank you! Yes it's bezel setting - I went through a stage where it was my preferred setting. I'm looking for a square cut / set tennis bracelet now.


----------



## Lots love

LVoeletters said:


> View attachment 3239236
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my pajama finest.




I love the way it looks on you congratulations to its rose gold looks nice on your skin tone


----------



## LVoeletters

Lots love said:


> I love the way it looks on you congratulations to its rose gold looks nice on your skin tone




Thank you! I was worried getting rose gold bc I was told at Tiffanys that it doesn't work on my skin tone but I like that it is more subtle.


----------



## Lots love

LVoeletters said:


> Thank you! I was worried getting rose gold bc I was told at Tiffanys that it doesn't work on my skin tone but I like that it is more subtle.




Well I think it like looks amazing on you I love the rose gold it's very special [emoji178][emoji178]


----------



## Sparkledolll

Gellingh said:


> Today's right arm stack..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3236212




So pretty! [emoji7]


----------



## Pourquoipas2

Thank you Natalie, I'm still saving for another 10 motif for length so I threw my chopard necklace in to get the 10 round my wrist and now I like it as such.
My DH doesn't he thinks it's girlish jewelry and the Perlee he thinks it looks like cheap stuff. Still I love it and probably I'll end up buying more. I love your VCA collection!


----------



## Aurora077

Stacking..


----------



## Aurora077

Lots love said:


> My stack for today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3239204



I just LOVE your JUC stack. Do you take it off ever?. I'm dying for one


----------



## Lots love

Aurora077 said:


> Stacking..




Oh my goodness I never seen such gorgeous day before is it loves you a lot with some love  are pink diamonds before it's beautiful


----------



## Lots love

Aurora077 said:


> I just LOVE your JUC stack. Do you take it off ever?. I'm dying for one




No I never take it off had it for awhile now I love it thank you I love I love your stack too so gorgeous I would love full diamond one like yours I wish I could get it in white gold one only one I'm more missing in my stack [emoji178][emoji178][emoji178]


----------



## Lots love

Aurora077 said:


> Stacking..




Blog Cartier Love bracelet discussion I so wish u would post your beautiful stack we would all enjoy looking at gorgeous stack  extreme [emoji135]&#127996;[emoji135]&#127996;


----------



## Aurora077

Stacking extreme lol
I dont actually wear these together...


----------



## Christofle

Aurora077 said:


> Stacking extreme lol
> I dont actually wear these together...



Looks like you still have space for another 5. Time for some shopping.


----------



## uhpharm01

christofle said:


> looks like you still have space for another 5. Time for some shopping.



+1


----------



## Lots love

Aurora077 said:


> Stacking extreme lol
> I dont actually wear these together...




Well I would but I would have some security with me when I did 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 one of these will do or this one 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 will be great security guard [emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## aimeng

Violet Bleu said:


> I've been contemplating purchasing this bracelet for a while now! It's beautiful! Do you sleep or shower in it? Is it hard to put on by yourself?




Sorry, reply so late.......I don't shower in it....and it is a little bit hard to put on myself.......but sometime, i can do it with my teeth' help:O


----------



## Molly0

Lots love said:


> Well I would but I would have some security with me when I did
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3244411
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> one of these will do or this one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3244412
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> will be great security guard [emoji23][emoji23]



LotsLove, I've always admired your jewelry but your fur baby is the real treasure!


----------



## Violet Bleu

aimeng said:


> Sorry, reply so late.......I don't shower in it....and it is a little bit hard to put on myself.......but sometime, i can do it with my teeth' help:O




Thanks! That's good to know! [emoji4]


----------



## Aurora077

Lots love said:


> Well I would but I would have some security with me when I did
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3244411
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> one of these will do or this one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3244412
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> will be great security guard [emoji23][emoji23]



I live in Monaco - where this is causal day wear LOL !


----------



## pinkngreenpurse




----------



## pinkngreenpurse




----------



## pinkngreenpurse




----------



## pinkngreenpurse




----------



## pinkngreenpurse




----------



## pinkngreenpurse




----------



## LVoeletters

todays stacking


----------



## DiamondsForever

LVoeletters said:


> View attachment 3248294
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> todays stacking



All so pretttyyy! Is your watch new? Did you get the eternity ring to keep your Atlas ring on?


----------



## Chi town Chanel

Soufre H bracelets and tennis...


----------



## Thingofbeauty

Chi town Chanel said:


> Soufre H bracelets and tennis...


What are the specs on  that tennis!?


----------



## Chi town Chanel

Thingofbeauty said:


> What are the specs on  that tennis!?


Forgot the exact number, it's between 10-11 carats.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

Chi town Chanel said:


> Forgot the exact number, it's between 10-11 carats.


----------



## Sparkledolll

LVoeletters said:


> View attachment 3248294
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> todays stacking




So pretty! [emoji1]


----------



## clydekiwi

Mine today 
	

		
			
		

		
	



My tiffany heart tag my tiffany cuff and LV unicef bracelet


----------



## Caz71

clydekiwi said:


> Mine today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3249092
> 
> My tiffany heart tag my tiffany cuff and LV unicef bracelet



Cute!


----------



## Sparkledolll

Layering my new tiffany enchant key with Diane kordas bar necklaces in blue diamonds and pink sapphires [emoji746][emoji178]


----------



## JJMMxx

lvoeletters said:


> View attachment 3248294
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> todays stacking




love love love love


----------



## ScottyGal

Today's stack:


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Chi town Chanel said:


> Soufre H bracelets and tennis...



Love the color. Beautiful.


----------



## LVoeletters

Natalie j said:


> Layering my new tiffany enchant key with Diane kordas bar necklaces in blue diamonds and pink sapphires [emoji746][emoji178]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3251717




Wow that is STUNNING. You wear this well!


----------



## LVoeletters

Lots love said:


> Well I think it like looks amazing on you I love the rose gold it's very special [emoji178][emoji178]




Thank you [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## LVoeletters

DiamondsForever said:


> All so pretttyyy! Is your watch new? Did you get the eternity ring to keep your Atlas ring on?




Thank you! The watch I got I think two summers ago, but now I want to get the bigger version to switch back and forth! 

Yes I just got it Friday! I went to pick up the line bracelet from getting shortened.  love the added small sparkle to the other ring. Now both rings don't move and I feel so much better wearing them!


----------



## LVoeletters

Chi town Chanel said:


> Soufre H bracelets and tennis...




Love this!! So gorgeous


----------



## LVoeletters

clydekiwi said:


> Mine today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3249092
> 
> My tiffany heart tag my tiffany cuff and LV unicef bracelet




Cute! Love the Lv bracelet!


----------



## LVoeletters

With the line bracelet


----------



## DiamondsForever

LVoeletters said:


> With the line bracelet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3252058



Your new ring is gorgeous! (I'm guessing its the one you're wearing as a midi ring?) What's the spec? It'll look fab paired with the Atlas.


----------



## Chi town Chanel

Natalie j said:


> Layering my new tiffany enchant key with Diane kordas bar necklaces in blue diamonds and pink sapphires [emoji746][emoji178]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3251717



This looks so pretty!


----------



## Sparkledolll

LVoeletters said:


> Wow that is STUNNING. You wear this well!







Chi town Chanel said:


> This looks so pretty!




Thank you so much! [emoji1]


----------



## auberielle

Mixing metals


----------



## LVoeletters

DiamondsForever said:


> Your new ring is gorgeous! (I'm guessing its the one you're wearing as a midi ring?) What's the spec? It'll look fab paired with the Atlas.




Thank you! Vs1 D /E and either .21 ctw or .27. I have to double check when I get home. I tried on several so I'm a tad blurry on it. Yes it's meant for my ring finger but I wanted to try something new as I am always teased that my jewelry taste is too "boring". How can gold and diamonds be boring?! I'll never know lol.


----------



## aimeng

Change the black silk cord to a red one! For Good Luck in 2016!


----------



## Molly0

LVoeletters said:


> With the line bracelet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3252058



Just perfect!  Not too much - not too little.  Just perfect!


----------



## Violet Bleu

aimeng said:


> Change the black silk cord to a red one! For Good Luck in 2016!
> View attachment 3255927




I love this! I've been wanting to purchase one for as long as I can remember! [emoji7]


----------



## barbee

This is my stack of two...a work in progress.  Went to Saks with my Hermes, wanting a DY in all silver, not sure exactly what, and came out with an Oval Large link Bracelet.  Just holding it gives me joy!  And, it was an experience trying to clasp it.  It's a snug fitting bracelet--- I was not going to buy it if I could not clasp it.  After a good 10 minutes of trying, every which way, the wonderful SA cut a ribbon, looped it through the last link, but I still struggled.  I FINALLY did it, which meant I could buy the bracelet.  Now, it takes me all of one second to clasp it!!


----------



## skyqueen

barbee said:


> This is my stack of two...a work in progress.  Went to Saks with my Hermes, wanting a DY in all silver, not sure exactly what, and came out with an Oval Large link Bracelet.  Just holding it gives me joy!  And, it was an experience trying to clasp it.  It's a snug fitting bracelet--- I was not going to buy it if I could not clasp it.  After a good 10 minutes of trying, every which way, the wonderful SA cut a ribbon, looped it through the last link, but I still struggled.  I FINALLY did it, which meant I could buy the bracelet.  Now, it takes me all of one second to clasp it!!
> 
> View attachment 3258530


Just love this...classy and fun rolled into one!


----------



## skyqueen

LVoeletters said:


> Thank you! Vs1 D /E and either .21 ctw or .27. I have to double check when I get home. I tried on several so I'm a tad blurry on it. Yes it's meant for my ring finger but I wanted to try something new as I am always teased that my jewelry taste is too "boring". How can gold and diamonds be boring?! I'll never know lol.


Love that ring but you have the hands to wear it!


----------



## auberielle

barbee said:


> This is my stack of two...a work in progress.  Went to Saks with my Hermes, wanting a DY in all silver, not sure exactly what, and came out with an Oval Large link Bracelet.  Just holding it gives me joy!  And, it was an experience trying to clasp it.  It's a snug fitting bracelet--- I was not going to buy it if I could not clasp it.  After a good 10 minutes of trying, every which way, the wonderful SA cut a ribbon, looped it through the last link, but I still struggled.  I FINALLY did it, which meant I could buy the bracelet.  Now, it takes me all of one second to clasp it!!
> 
> View attachment 3258530


Love this combo!


----------



## barbee

skyqueen said:


> Just love this...classy and fun rolled into one!


Thanks, Skyqueen!!


----------



## barbee

auberielle said:


> Love this combo!


Thanks!!!!  Wore it again last night to dinner.  And before, I hardly wore the H.


----------



## Jujuma

_Lee said:


> Today's stack:




Very nice. I have to ask. I have a full Pandora, mixed metals and then another full one that I usually divide between a couple leather bracelets or a long wrapped one but I just don't find them comfortable. It makes me so sad because I do like how they look on others, yours looks so nice. Did it take you awhile to get use to or did you always find them comfy? I think they just feel heavy to me, maybe? Anyway aa I said yours looks great!


----------



## sslfn

LVoeletters said:


> With the line bracelet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3252058



Where did you get your diamond bands from? They are beautiful! Did you stack two together on your ring finger?


----------



## LVoeletters

skyqueen said:


> Love that ring but you have the hands to wear it!




[emoji8][emoji8][emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

aimeng said:


> Change the black silk cord to a red one! For Good Luck in 2016!
> View attachment 3255927



Love it. I have always wanted this.


----------



## FairGrape

My stack today..


----------



## Bambieee

FairGrape said:


> My stack today..
> 
> View attachment 3270492



Gold looks great on you. You have a beautiful complexion!


----------



## FairGrape

Bambieee said:


> Gold looks great on you. You have a beautiful complexion!





Thank you Bambieee! You are too kind. That's why I hesitate to get anything in rose gold.. Maybe I'll be bold enough to try it out one day.


----------



## Bambieee

FairGrape said:


> Thank you Bambieee! You are too kind. That's why I hesitate to get anything in rose gold.. Maybe I'll be bold enough to try it out one day.



You're welcome  Yes, it's always fun to try something new even if it's just one time.


----------



## Prada Prince

Today's stack...


----------



## r.i.a

My fun stack of Tiffany & Links of London bracelets


----------



## angelicskater16

My Pandora, Vita Fede, & Henri Bendel stacks! LOL &#128525;


----------



## suchi

Love this


----------



## Sweetyqbk

I love to layer and stack. I have 4 rings on my ring finger and 3 bracelets on my right hand.


----------



## Lots love

Today stack of bangles


----------



## Lots love

Another picture of my favorite stack


----------



## tolliv

BlingItOn said:


> Looking for some honest opinions-I just got a new, larger eternity band and I'm wondering if it is too much to wear with my current wedding band and e-ring. I got the new band so that I would have something more substantial on its own (my wedding band is very dainty, some people actually don't notice it when I don't wear my e-ring), but I love it so much that I want to stack it! A girlfriend thought it was "too much." What do you think? Thanks in advance!


I love this! I have a similar stand and love all 3 of my rings. My engagement ring is an aquamarine in a halo setting. My wedding band is an 3/4 eternity ring. My new ring is 3ct. eternity band and I love all the bling. I say, if you love it, then wear it .


----------



## tolliv

Here is my stack. Photo is not that great but you get the idea.


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Sweetyqbk said:


> I love to layer and stack. I have 4 rings on my ring finger and 3 bracelets on my right hand.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3277280



Your ring stack is gorgeous.


----------



## darkangel07760

r.i.a said:


> View attachment 3274095
> 
> My fun stack of Tiffany & Links of London bracelets



love this stack!


----------



## darkangel07760

thinking of buying the baby love interlocking ring bracelet in either pink or yellow gold, anyone have any pics of this particular bracelet stacked?  Would love to see how it looks with other pieces!


----------



## darkangel07760

pinkngreenpurse said:


> View attachment 3247899


That's a wild stack, looks great!


----------



## piosavsfan

Leather bracelet stack. The studded are Linea Pelle and the woven is Alex and Ani.


----------



## FairGrape

tolliv said:


> Here is my stack. Photo is not that great but you get the idea.


Beautiful!


----------



## barbee

r.i.a said:


> View attachment 3274095
> 
> My fun stack of Tiffany & Links of London bracelets


r.i.a., I saw your post and was intrigued by the Links of London sweetie bracelet.  I checked out the Links site, and just ordered one! The same as yours, which I think is the xs.  Love it!


----------



## r.i.a

barbee said:


> r.i.a., I saw your post and was intrigued by the Links of London sweetie bracelet.  I checked out the Links site, and just ordered one! The same as yours, which I think is the xs.  Love it!




Yes you got it right, it is XS. Hope you'll enjoy it as much as I do. It's also beautiful worn just by itself [emoji7]


----------



## Lots love

Today's stack thank u for letting me share


----------



## StopHammertime

Bought this bracelet specifically to stack with this watch... And idk that I like it . Looks like a little much on my little wrist. I am a huge fan of the lock motif though. Might buy a skinny bangle instead!


----------



## AnnaFreud

StopHammertime said:


> View attachment 3286654
> 
> Bought this bracelet specifically to stack with this watch... And idk that I like it . Looks like a little much on my little wrist. I am a huge fan of the lock motif though. Might buy a skinny bangle instead!




I see what you mean. I think it's because the bracelet and watch are too similar in size/width. Wear it on your other wrist and get a skinnier bangle.


----------



## Rami00

Current stack.


----------



## Sparkledolll

Rami00 said:


> Current stack.




Gorgeous!


----------



## WillstarveforLV

StopHammertime said:


> View attachment 3286654
> 
> Bought this bracelet specifically to stack with this watch... And idk that I like it . Looks like a little much on my little wrist. I am a huge fan of the lock motif though. Might buy a skinny bangle instead!



I like it!!


----------



## yeu yeu

Vixy said:


> Thanks for letting me share my stack!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2022653



Love it!


----------



## pree




----------



## tabbi001

pree said:


> View attachment 3310198



Lovely stack!


----------



## Phillyfan

Two of mine!


----------



## WillstarveforLV

pree said:


> View attachment 3310198



Beautiful!


----------



## AnnaFreud

Today's cheat stack. I like the Cartier Trinity bracelet because it's one piece but looks like I'm wear a stack.


----------



## uhpharm01

AnnaFreud said:


> Today's cheat stack. I like the Cartier Trinity bracelet because it's one piece but looks like I'm wear a stack.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3311674


I just love the Cartier trinity bracelet. It's on my wish list. I until i save enough money.


----------



## AnnaFreud

uhpharm01 said:


> I just love the Cartier trinity bracelet. It's on my wish list. I until i save enough money.




It's a really easy piece to wear daily but it's a little noisy.


----------



## uhpharm01

AnnaFreud said:


> It's a really easy piece to wear daily but it's a little noisy.



Thanks


----------



## Millicat

Some from the weekend.
I am a huuuge fan of stacking and layering, this is the only way I wear bracelets. 

Bone & onyx vintage chunky bracelet, with
Abalone bracelet, pearl & onyx fine bracelet, and rose quartz beaded bracelet.






Rose quartz and blue chalcedony bangles
with a clear Lokai inbetween as a buffer.                                                     





Lavender jade bangles.


----------



## rimayaaz

What's that thin blue bracelet it's lovely


----------



## Millicat

In the last shot, you mean ?
That's one of the lavender jade bangles, princess cut.  The lavender isn't showing at all on these pictures but it's really lovely.

The other blue one in the pic above it is blue chalcedony but it's not thin so I think you mean that lavender jade.


----------



## barbee

H, Links of London Sweetie(thanks to seeing it on this threas) and Mignon Faget


----------



## Ozzysmom

Here's my stack today: nautical rope bracelet and IWC Pilot.


----------



## Lots love

The 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[emoji257] [emoji257] my favorite stack 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G928A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Here's mine!
Alex and Ani stack[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## uhpharm01

Lots love said:


> The
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [emoji257] [emoji257] my favorite stack
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G928A using PurseForum mobile app



Just beautiful.


----------



## Lots love

uhpharm01 said:


> Just beautiful.


Thank you so much [emoji135] 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G928A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Katewin56

What does everyone think of this stack? Tiffany hinged bracelet (SS w/ RG heart) and the JUC (RG w/ diamonds). The heart maybe seems a little too... feminine... or something... to go with the nail? Like, the styles clash maybe? Sorry about the weird lighting in my office! 


Also, I literally just bought my first Cartier (the JUC) and I'm already dying to get the LOVE!! The thing is, I fell in love with the RG JUC w diamonds, but I just love the LOVE in YG - it just looks so classic. Would a YG LOVE stack well with the RG JUC? Or should I go with a WG or RG LOVE? The WG would match my engagement ring.... but from people's comments and pictures on TPF, I'm becoming not such a fan of the WG LOVE...


Ahhh.... decisions!


----------



## Katewin56

Oh, and I also now want a couple of those Bony Levy skinny diamond bangles that a few people posted in their stacks! Ahh! TPF is bad! Very, very bad! Haha!


----------



## slowlikehoney

This is becoming my favorite everyday stack.


----------



## GabrieLouboutin

Hi everyone! This is my first time posting in this thread. 

Anyway here's my everyday stacking:

&#8226;Tiffany & Co. 1837 Midnight Titanium and silver cuff
&#8226;Balenciaga double tour lather bracelet


----------



## missdennies

GabrieLouboutin said:


> Hi everyone! This is my first time posting in this thread.
> 
> Anyway here's my everyday stacking:
> 
> Tiffany & Co. 1837 Midnight Titanium and silver cuff
> Balenciaga double tour lather bracelet
> 
> View attachment 3342935


 
Cool stack!


----------



## darkangel07760

gabrielouboutin said:


> hi everyone! This is my first time posting in this thread.
> 
> anyway here's my everyday stacking:
> 
> tiffany & co. 1837 midnight titanium and silver cuff
> balenciaga double tour lather bracelet
> 
> View attachment 3342935


love that stack.


----------



## abl13

DY and Tiffany today.


----------



## uhpharm01

abl13 said:


> DY and Tiffany today.
> 
> View attachment 3348631



Very nice. I love the DY and the movado


----------



## purses&perfumes

Concord watch with LV bangle.


Sorry for the HUGE photo!


----------



## abl13

uhpharm01 said:


> Very nice. I love the DY and the movado


 
Thank you


----------



## mymeimei02

Just got this 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 rose gold blue sapphire evil eye bracelet which I paired with a oxidized SS champagne diamonds red bracelet.


----------



## Tonimichelle

My Bvlgari B zero cuff and Mulberry peace bracelet


----------



## goldengirl123

Katewin56 said:


> What does everyone think of this stack? Tiffany hinged bracelet (SS w/ RG heart) and the JUC (RG w/ diamonds). The heart maybe seems a little too... feminine... or something... to go with the nail? Like, the styles clash maybe? Sorry about the weird lighting in my office!
> 
> 
> Also, I literally just bought my first Cartier (the JUC) and I'm already dying to get the LOVE!! The thing is, I fell in love with the RG JUC w diamonds, but I just love the LOVE in YG - it just looks so classic. Would a YG LOVE stack well with the RG JUC? Or should I go with a WG or RG LOVE? The WG would match my engagement ring.... but from people's comments and pictures on TPF, I'm becoming not such a fan of the WG LOVE...
> 
> 
> Ahhh.... decisions!




If you look at the photo posted by Lots Love a few above your post, I'm pretty sure one of her Loves and her JUC is the YG/RG combo.


----------



## Canturi lover

Tonimichelle said:


> View attachment 3356307
> 
> My Bvlgari B zero cuff and Mulberry peace bracelet




Beautiful [emoji3]


----------



## Millicat

Here are some stacks from recent weeks, i _do_ love my bracelets and very rarely wear only 1 item at a time  
1) Bone and Onyx bangle, Abalone bracelet, Seed Pearly and Onyx, Rose Quartz.
2) Lapis, Rose Quartz, costume jewellery papier mache` and green tasselly bracelets.
3) Rose Quartz bangle, Lokai bracelet, blue Chalcedony bangle.
4) Topaz, Petite H silk bracelet, Rose Quartz.


----------



## Tonimichelle

Canturi lover said:


> Beautiful [emoji3]


Aww thank you! I am very pleased with my Bvlgari cuff but would like something from Bvlgari to stack with it, but then I'd also like a b zero ring in white gold... Too many wants and not enough cash! I'm scouring eBay


----------



## peppers90

A mix of Vita Fede and Tiffany today.


----------



## Lots love

Millicat said:


> Here are some stacks from recent weeks, i _do_ love my bracelets and very rarely wear only 1 item at a time  [emoji14]
> 1) Bone and Onyx bangle, Abalone bracelet, Seed Pearly and Onyx, Rose Quartz.
> 2) Lapis, Rose Quartz, costume jewellery papier mache` and green tasselly bracelets.
> 3) Rose Quartz bangle, Lokai bracelet, blue Chalcedony bangle.
> 4) Topaz, Petite H silk bracelet, Rose Quartz.


I I'm so in love with the colors u have amazing taste thank u so much for sharing they look great stack together [emoji8]


----------



## Kendie26

Hi everyone! Just found this thread today & love seeing everyone's amazing stacks!! Here's mine for today.


----------



## oreo713

Kendie26 said:


> Hi everyone! Just found this thread today & love seeing everyone's amazing stacks!! Here's mine for today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3359816



I just love your stack!  Would it be possible for you to give specifics of the first bracelet on the right.(the DBTY).  It is stunnng!!  Thank you.


----------



## Kendie26

oreo713 said:


> I just love your stack!  Would it be possible for you to give specifics of the first bracelet on the right.(the DBTY).  It is stunnng!!  Thank you.




Hi & thanks so very much !! I think you mean this one? If so, I bought it few years ago at Henri Bendel... I tried zooming in on their logo for you! [emoji4]


----------



## oreo713

Kendie26 said:


> Hi & thanks so very much !! I think you mean this one? If so, I bought it few years ago at Henri Bendel... I tried zooming in on their logo for you! [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3359894



yes...that's the one.  I would love to find one of those!!


----------



## Millicat

Lots love said:


> I I'm so in love with the colors u have amazing taste thank u so much for sharing they look great stack together [emoji8]



Thank you 
I just tried to PM you but your mailbox is full hun.


----------



## Lots love

Millicat said:


> Thank you
> I just tried to PM you but your mailbox is full hun.


Oh ok I didn't know thank you


----------



## Lots love

Lots love said:


> Oh ok I didn't know thank you


Hi how are u [emoji5] 


Millicat said:


> Here are some stacks from recent weeks, i _do_ love my bracelets and very rarely wear only 1 item at a time  [emoji14]
> 1) Bone and Onyx bangle, Abalone bracelet, Seed Pearly and Onyx, Rose Quartz.
> 2) Lapis, Rose Quartz, costume jewellery papier mache` and green tasselly bracelets.
> 3) Rose Quartz bangle, Lokai bracelet, blue Chalcedony bangle.
> 4) Topaz, Petite H silk bracelet, Rose Quartz.


----------



## Kendie26

This might be my new favorite thread! [emoji4]


----------



## AllthingsLV

Today's stack!!


----------



## Kendie26

AllthingsLV said:


> View attachment 3360907
> 
> 
> Today's stack!!



Wowee, you have some amazing pandora bracelets/charms!


----------



## Kendie26

Rami00 said:


> Current stack.



BEAUTIFUL! So very pretty. I'm new to this thread & just scrolling backwards looking.


----------



## Kendie26

Natalie j said:


> Layering my new tiffany enchant key with Diane kordas bar necklaces in blue diamonds and pink sapphires [emoji746][emoji178]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3251717



this looks AMAZING on you!


----------



## Sparkledolll

Kendie26 said:


> this looks AMAZING on you!



Thank you &#128516;


----------



## AllthingsLV

Kendie26 said:


> Wowee, you have some amazing pandora bracelets/charms!




Thanks!!


----------



## casien

Hi there. Love all the beautiful stacks! I need opinions. I am looking to purchase an everyday necklace that will go with pretty much everything and one I can layer with other pieces. I have narrowed it down to a Jennifer Meyer WG Diamond Stick necklace or a Jennifer Meyer Initial necklace in Rose Gold. Thoughts? Both are spendy so I want to make sure it will be something I will want to wear for years to come. Any modeling pics of either of these pieces would be greatly appreciated as well. Thanks!


----------



## FairGrape

casien said:


> Hi there. Love all the beautiful stacks! I need opinions. I am looking to purchase an everyday necklace that will go with pretty much everything and one I can layer with other pieces. I have narrowed it down to a Jennifer Meyer WG Diamond Stick necklace or a Jennifer Meyer Initial necklace in Rose Gold. Thoughts? Both are spendy so I want to make sure it will be something I will want to wear for years to come. Any modeling pics of either of these pieces would be greatly appreciated as well. Thanks!




Eventhough I don't have any of these, I love the initial necklace far better. It is on my radar and I love the sparkle of diamonds on that shiny disc! Please do let us know what you went with.


----------



## FairGrape

My fun stack today! Thanks for letting me share [emoji4]


----------



## nexiv

Left arm currently 




A close up of the rings. Grandmother's engagement, anniversary ring, gold band, silver black cat ring. Then eternity band and my first ever engagement ring.


----------



## Lots love




----------



## Kendie26

My Cartier tank watch with an Alex & Ani bangle & platinum bead bracelet from my hubby


----------



## Tonimichelle

Just got a baby trinity in white gold and black ceramic to stack with my cuff


----------



## LizO...

FairGrape said:


> My fun stack today! Thanks for letting me share [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3366164



wow
Absolutly my taste.
Thank you for sharing.
May I ask from whom is the Dragon Bracelet.
It looks gorgeous,in combination with your two tone.....wow.
I have to stop now


----------



## Canturi lover

Tonimichelle said:


> Just got a baby trinity in white gold and black ceramic to stack with my cuff
> View attachment 3373412




Looks great on you.


----------



## Babsiegirl

Tonimichelle said:


> Just got a baby trinity in white gold and black ceramic to stack with my cuff
> View attachment 3373412




Very nice!!


----------



## LizO...

Lots love said:


> View attachment 3369400



As more I see this picture,
I have to admit it's growing to me.
Simple, elegant, classy.


----------



## Tonimichelle

Babsiegirl said:


> Very nice!!


Thank you


----------



## Tonimichelle

Canturi lover said:


> Looks great on you.


Thank you, my cuff looked a little lonely on its own. It was between this and the Bvlgari save the children bracelet, but I wanted something that wouldn't twist round so went with this in the end. That's me done now... No more shopping! For a while at least


----------



## oranGetRee

mine!


----------



## Kendie26

Tonimichelle said:


> Just got a baby trinity in white gold and black ceramic to stack with my cuff
> View attachment 3373412



These 2 look great together!


----------



## Kendie26

oranGetRee said:


> mine!



love all of these dainty beauties...each & every one of them


----------



## oranGetRee

Kendie26 said:


> love all of these dainty beauties...each & every one of them



Thank you!!


----------



## Tonimichelle

Kendie26 said:


> These 2 look great together!


Thank you


----------



## Kendie26

Tai multi-chain wrap, platinum bead bracelet, Henri Bendel crystal, Alex & Ani bangle


----------



## Tonimichelle

Kendie26 said:


> Tai multi-chain wrap, platinum bead bracelet, Henri Bendel crystal, Alex & Ani bangle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3384055


Very pretty, they look lovely together


----------



## Kendie26

Tonimichelle said:


> Very pretty, they look lovely together



Kindest thanks Tonimichelle-I think I'm a bit too stack obsessed lately! [emoji16][emoji3]hope you're having a great weekend!


----------



## EpiFanatic

Hate scratching my love.  I think this Hermes bracelet will help.


----------



## LovEmAll

EpiFanatic said:


> Hate scratching my love.  I think this Hermes bracelet will help.



Love this!  Nothing better than H and C 

Here is my current stack


----------



## Kendie26

LovEmAll said:


> Love this!  Nothing better than H and C
> 
> Here is my current stack



[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️so very beautiful!!


----------



## Kendie26




----------



## LovEmAll

Kendie26 said:


> [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️so very beautiful!!



Thanks so much dear


----------



## Kendie26

My BFF learned how to make beaded bracelets & made this champagne bead wrap for me with the flower button closure ( Chan Luu inspired style) along with a gold bangle & Henri Bendel crystal bracelet[emoji2]


----------



## Tonimichelle

Kendie26 said:


> My BFF learned how to make beaded bracelets & made this champagne bead wrap for me with the flower button closure ( Chan Luu inspired style) along with a gold bangle & Henri Bendel crystal bracelet[emoji2]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3392845


Wow! That's lovely, your friend is so talented! It's perfect for summer


----------



## Kendie26

Tonimichelle said:


> Wow! That's lovely, your friend is so talented! It's perfect for summer


You are so sweet/thank you Tonimichelle! I just told her (BFF who made bracelet for me) your compliment & it made her day!


----------



## Kendie26

My iwatch  & platinum bracelet (on top) from hubby along with a tennis bracelet & Henri Bendel crystal chain link.


----------



## Kendie26

Loving my new blue Tai bead bracelet ( in middle)[emoji4]


----------



## skyqueen

Love everyone's stacks...keep 'em coming!
Summer stack...J12/TB and diamond eternity bangles/Pascal Lacroix bangle.


----------



## nexiv

Switched out my watch bracelet for something more lightweight for summer. 
With yellow gold bracelet with tsavorites and sapphires, and jade bangle.


----------



## AnnaFreud

Kendie26 said:


> Loving my new blue Tai bead bracelet ( in middle)[emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3400312



I have the same Tai bracelet in the pink colorway. [emoji77]


----------



## Kendie26

nexiv said:


> Switched out my watch bracelet for something more lightweight for summer.
> With yellow gold bracelet with tsavorites and sapphires, and jade bangle.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3401158


Love it ALL, but most especially the beaded yellow gold bracelet is super pretty!!


----------



## Kendie26

AnnaFreud said:


> I have the same Tai bracelet in the pink colorway. [emoji77]


I've seen it in pink....so pretty! I also have it in grey too. Don't you just love them & they couldn't be any more comfortable to wear


----------



## Lots love

simply relaxing  summer look [emoji41] 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G928A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## udalrike

Today:


----------



## udalrike

Last week:


----------



## Kendie26

Lots love said:


> simply relaxing  summer look [emoji41]
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G928A using PurseForum mobile app



Ooooo lala so beautiful!!! Dying drooling  over your love bangles [emoji7][emoji7][emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## Kendie26

udalrike said:


> Last week:
> View attachment 3401487



Wow/very chic... You have so many truly unique bracelets to stack![emoji106][emoji4]


----------



## Lots love

Kendie26 said:


> Ooooo lala so beautiful!!! Dying drooling  over your love bangles [emoji7][emoji7][emoji173]️[emoji173]️


Thank u so much kendie26 I appreciate your kind words[emoji41] 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G928A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Kendie26

Just got 2 more Tai bead bracelets to stack (all 3 of these are by Tai)[emoji4]Happy Friday everyone!


----------



## Canturi lover

. Beautiful sunny day in winter [emoji6]. Bvlgari watch and cuff with Georg Jensen Torun bangle.


----------



## Tonimichelle

Canturi lover said:


> View attachment 3404172
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Beautiful sunny day in winter [emoji6]. Bvlgari watch and cuff with Georg Jensen Torun bangle.


Love these together! Gorgeous


----------



## Canturi lover

Tonimichelle said:


> Love these together! Gorgeous



Thank you [emoji847]


----------



## LVoeletters

Kendie26 said:


> Just got 2 more Tai bead bracelets to stack (all 3 of these are by Tai)[emoji4]Happy Friday everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3403366



I just ADORE these!


----------



## Kendie26

LVoeletters said:


> I just ADORE these!


many thanks LVoeletters! Tai beaded bracelets are my very favorite & they are just so comfortable. All the best to you!


----------



## SilverBen

Heading home from work, happy with my stack today so I snapped a pic at the stop light! Hope you all had a wonderful day! [emoji1]


----------



## Kendie26

ALMcR3ynolds said:


> Heading home from work, happy with my stack today so I snapped a pic at the stop light! Hope you all had a wonderful day! [emoji1]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3406601



Wow I love them all! I like the variety you stacked![emoji4][emoji106]


----------



## Lots love

[emoji173] [emoji173] 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G928A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Kendie26

Lots love said:


> [emoji173] [emoji173]
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G928A using PurseForum mobile app



So gorgeous & elegant![emoji173]️


----------



## Lots love

ALMcR3ynolds said:


> Heading home from work, happy with my stack today so I snapped a pic at the stop light! Hope you all had a wonderful day! [emoji1]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3406601


Love your cartier stack gorgeous [emoji41] 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G928A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Lots love

Kendie26 said:


> Wow I love them all! I like the variety you stacked![emoji4][emoji106]


Thank u so much kendie26. I love cartier jewerly make such  amazing jewelry have to say  [emoji173] [emoji173] 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G928A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## SilverBen

Lots love said:


> Love your cartier stack gorgeous [emoji41]
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G928A using PurseForum mobile app



Thank you! And yours as well, can't go wrong with Cartier!


----------



## Kendie26

So love this thread & everyone's stacks! Here's mine today~ Chan Luu quad black bead wrap from my DH & several Alex & Ani bangles~ the Buddha is my fave [emoji4]


----------



## Kendie26

Lots love said:


> Thank u so much kendie26. I love cartier jewerly make such  amazing jewelry have to say  [emoji173] [emoji173]
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G928A using PurseForum mobile app


they sure do! I can only hope to be lucky to get one someday (hint hint dear hubby~ha!) until then I love drooling over everyone's


----------



## Lots love

Kendie26 said:


> they sure do! I can only hope to be lucky to get one someday (hint hint dear hubby~ha!) until then I love drooling over everyone's[emoji3]


I hope that he does.i feel it's extra special when someone loved u gets u one[emoji7]

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G928A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Kendie26

Lots love said:


> I hope that he does.i feel it's extra special when someone loved u gets u one[emoji7]
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G928A using PurseForum mobile app


Aw you are so very sweet & sentimental (I love that!)....& I'm also now noticing your avatar name....how fitting for these messages


----------



## Lots love

Thank u so much you are so nice. People here are all such nice people. [emoji255][emoji255]

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-T377A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## EpiFanatic

Does this count as there is no actual stack.
View attachment 3408062


----------



## Kendie26

EpiFanatic said:


> Does this count as there is no actual stack.
> View attachment 3408062


Oh so pretty! So is that 1 bracelet with the 2 different chains & charms? Looks great on you


----------



## Lots love

EpiFanatic said:


> Does this count as there is no actual stack.
> View attachment 3408062


Yes is beautiful too love the colors of them

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G928A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## nexiv

VCA turquoise is so special. I think two or more items is a stack personally!!


----------



## bagloves

Lots love said:


> [emoji173] [emoji173]
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G928A using PurseForum mobile app


 What a gorgeous stack! Love it!


----------



## goldengirl123

EpiFanatic said:


> Does this count as there is no actual stack.
> View attachment 3408062


Yes! It's beautiful!


----------



## Lots love

bagloves said:


> What a gorgeous stack! Love it!


Thank you so much [emoji41] bagloves

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G928A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## nexiv

Loving my new rose gold and silver coloured leather bracelet! So fun, ties my pink and silver metals together well, and will double up as a buffer when I need it [emoji7]


----------



## ChloeGigi0528

Love my new tous bear cuff, it's so light that I don't feel like wearing it. I think it looks nice layering with my H bracelet.


----------



## nexiv

ChloeGigi0528 said:


> Love my new tous bear cuff, it's so light that I don't feel like wearing it. I think it looks nice layering with my H bracelet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3411403



Oh my gosh that's so cute. I had to go look up the brand [emoji5][emoji5]


----------



## ChloeGigi0528

nexiv said:


> Oh my gosh that's so cute. I had to go look up the brand [emoji5][emoji5]



Thanks! Tous.com


----------



## SilverBen

Going out for my brothers birthday! Sharing my outfit/jewelry coordinating [emoji4]


----------



## Kendie26

ChloeGigi0528 said:


> Love my new tous bear cuff, it's so light that I don't feel like wearing it. I think it looks nice layering with my H bracelet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3411403


These look amazing together...LOVE BOTH!  I used to have a Tous wallet many years ago & their quality is superb. Love your picture!


----------



## Kendie26

ALMcR3ynolds said:


> Going out for my brothers birthday! Sharing my outfit/jewelry coordinating [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3411543


Fabulous trio....you wear them so well together!


----------



## Kendie26




----------



## JEWELSJK

My everyday stacking on my ring finger... I am very tall and my fingers are very long. My engagement ring carries my heirloom mine cut 2 carot diamond with my channel set diamonds in my wedding band along with my trillion cut for my 20th anniversary and  princess cut I got for my 25th. Long live stacking!!'  Oh also my pinkie had a 3mm band from Tiffany & Co and my stacking ring with diamond from Tiffany & Co on my thumb


----------



## SilverBen

Some fun color to get me through work today


----------



## clydekiwi

ALMcR3ynolds said:


> Some fun color to get me through work today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3414051



I like the bead bracelet who makes it


----------



## queenvictoria2

Kendie26 I love your platinum bead bracelet! I think it is the same one I have had in a shopping cart forever LOL I love the real life perspective and how versatile it is! Think I may pull the trigger now


----------



## Kendie26

queenvictoria2 said:


> Kendie26 I love your platinum bead bracelet! I think it is the same one I have had in a shopping cart forever LOL I love the real life perspective and how versatile it is! Think I may pull the trigger now


Hi queenvictoria! Thank you & please do let me know if you get one! I do love mine (especially since my DH picked it out all on his own)...it really works with just about any other bracelet or watch plus it's super lightweight/comfortable!


----------



## Kendie26

2 of my favorite Tai bead bracelets with a gold bangle... This may be silly but I also noticed how the colors were complimentary to my Celine bag ( Souris color) thanks for letting me share again[emoji4]


----------



## Canturi lover

Kendie26 said:


> 2 of my favorite Tai bead bracelets with a gold bangle... This may be silly but I also noticed how the colors were complimentary to my Celine bag ( Souris color) thanks for letting me share again[emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3416365
> View attachment 3416366



I love these [emoji7]


----------



## SilverBen

clydekiwi said:


> I like the bead bracelet who makes it



I made it actually! I make a lot of my own stuff lol


----------



## MahoganyQT

Kendie26 said:


> So love this thread & everyone's stacks! Here's mine today~ Chan Luu quad black bead wrap from my DH & several Alex & Ani bangles~ the Buddha is my fave [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3407451



Nice stack!!


----------



## Kendie26

ALMcR3ynolds said:


> I made it actually! I make a lot of my own stuff lol


IMPRESSIVE!!! That's an awesome talent to have!


----------



## Kendie26

MahoganyQT said:


> Nice stack!!





Canturi lover said:


> I love these [emoji7]


Many thanks to you both MahoganyQT & Canturi lover!! I love them too....the beads are just so pretty & shimmer in different light, plus the quality of Tai is just really, really great!


----------



## Kendie26

Judith Ripka sterling silver rolo with toggle closure & multi strand Tai beaded bracelet


----------



## Kendie26




----------



## jssl1688

Simple stack today


----------



## xoKate

jssl1688 said:


> Simple stack today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3429196



Gorgeous stack!!! [emoji7] May I ask what size Love and what size Atlas you are wearing? I have a Love and I've been eyeing that exact same Atlas for awhile now. I'm just not sure how they would stack on top of each other—I wouldn't want them going over each other and scratching. But looking at your pic, they seem to stack perfectly!!! TIA!!! [emoji8]


----------



## pixiejenna

Not really a stack but I bought two bony levy bracelets from the Nordie sale. One white gold and the other rose gold. I decided to exchange the rose gold for another white gold. But while waiting for SA to call the store to make sure it's in stock I found this cute costume Cuff and couldn't pass it up! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Dextersmom

Wore my 3 Lagos bracelets yesterday with my Small Cartier Solo.  Happy Friday!


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> Wore my 3 Lagos bracelets yesterday with my Small Cartier Solo.  Happy Friday!
> View attachment 3432126


Ahhhhh my girl DM,  welcome to the thread!! Love your stack girlfriend..super chic


----------



## Lots love

My JUC in rose gold with my burmese jadetie black chic bangle

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G928A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> Ahhhhh my girl DM,  welcome to the thread!! Love your stack girlfriend..super chic



Thank you my friend.   I ordered a new Cartier watch today that I have been eyeing for quite some time.  They did not have the size I wanted in stock, so if all goes well I will have a fun reveal of my new beauty sometime next week.


----------



## LizO...

Dextersmom said:


> Wore my 3 Lagos bracelets yesterday with my Small Cartier Solo.  Happy Friday!
> View attachment 3432126


WOW
Your bracelets are beautiful 
Especially the purple gemstone is WOW


----------



## Dextersmom

LizO... said:


> WOW
> Your bracelets are beautiful
> Especially the purple gemstone is WOW



Thank you so much.  It is called a Rose de France Amethyst.


----------



## Dextersmom

Wearing my RG Rose Velour Clic H today with my Rose de France amethyst Lagos bracelet
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 and Gucci watch.


----------



## sonaturallyme

A little Hermes and Tiffany in my two favorite colors, red and Tiffany blue!


----------



## LizO...

Dextersmom said:


> Wearing my RG Rose Velour Clic H today with my Rose de France amethyst Lagos bracelet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3433019
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and Gucci watch.


I am in love 
Unfortunately it seems that I cannot buy this brand in Germany.
As far I could find out Bloomingdales sells it.
Next year I will visit Manhatten for vacation.
Perfect souvenir then for me, I guess


----------



## merekat703




----------



## Dextersmom

LizO... said:


> I am in love
> Unfortunately it seems that I cannot buy this brand in Germany.
> As far I could find out Bloomingdales sells it.
> Next year I will visit Manhatten for vacation.
> Perfect souvenir then for me, I guess



I am sorry that you can't find it in Germany.  I bought this one at Neiman Marcus, but I know that Nordstrom also carries the brand.


----------



## LizO...

Dextersmom said:


> I am sorry that you can't find it in Germany.  I bought this one at Neiman Marcus, but I know that Nordstrom also carries the brand.


I am a chicken.
Because I've never seen it in person, I am a bit scared to buy online.
First time buy, I have to touch it 
BUT so, I have something, I am looking forward, to buy in NY


----------



## LizO...

sonaturallyme said:


> A little Hermes and Tiffany in my two favorite colors, red and Tiffany blue!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3433105


This color combination,for me, is summer.
Like it.


----------



## Lots love

]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G928A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## LVoeletters

jssl1688 said:


> Simple stack today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3429196



Love love love love LOVE!!!


----------



## LVoeletters

Lots love said:


> ]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G928A using PurseForum mobile app



You can literally never go wrong with two love! I love the equestrian detail.


----------



## Lots love

LVoeletters said:


> You can literally never go wrong with two love! I love the equestrian detail.


Thank u so much [emoji254] [emoji257] 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G928A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> Wearing my RG Rose Velour Clic H today with my Rose de France amethyst Lagos bracelet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3433019
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and Gucci watch.





sonaturallyme said:


> A little Hermes and Tiffany in my two favorite colors, red and Tiffany blue!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3433105





merekat703 said:


> View attachment 3433619





Lots love said:


> ]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G928A using PurseForum mobile app


WOW, all around GORGEOUS stacks everyone...I'm inspired!


----------



## Kendie26




----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> View attachment 3434848



Love your bracelets with your gorgeous Reissue!!


----------



## Dextersmom

A little Lagos, Hermes and Cartier today to go 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 with my Balenciaga.


----------



## 162.1.1.1

View media item 141my stack


----------



## Kendie26

162.1.1.1 said:


> View media item 141my stack


HOLY COW...WOW!


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> A little Lagos, Hermes and Cartier today to go
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3435512
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> with my Balenciaga.





Dextersmom said:


> Love your bracelets with your gorgeous Reissue!!


haha Thank you dearest DM....I knew you'd know what that bag was lurking in the background!! 
Your pic is magical....stunning as ever....you ALWAYS are! xoxo


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> haha Thank you dearest DM....I knew you'd know what that bag was lurking in the background!!
> Your pic is magical....stunning as ever....you ALWAYS are! xoxo



Thank you, as always my friend.


----------



## cheburashka73

my stack of the day, pandora leather bracelet, tiffany, bulgari


----------



## Kendie26

[emoji173]️seeing all the fab stacks here [emoji4]


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> [emoji173]️seeing all the fab stacks here [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3436312



Beautiful!!  What brand is the pink quart bead bracelet, if you don't mind my asking?  Love.


----------



## Dextersmom

Wearing a Chan Luu wrap today with a single gold bracelet form Uno de 50.


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> Wearing a Chan Luu wrap today with a single gold bracelet form Uno de 50.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3436677


ooolala such pretty bead colors in your Chan Luu! Love the bracelet below it with the bar too!


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> Beautiful!!  What brand is the pink quart bead bracelet, if you don't mind my asking?  Love.


I got it maybe a year or 2 ago at Henri Bendel (fun costume jewelry)..had to have it because me loves PINK!


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> I got it maybe a year or 2 ago at Henri Bendel (fun costume jewelry)..had to have it because me loves PINK!



Ah....thanks!  It is very pretty.


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> ooolala such pretty bead colors in your Chan Luu! Love the bracelet below it with the bar too!



Thank you.  It is from a cool and funky boutique here called Uno de 50.  Do you have one?


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> Thank you.  It is from a cool and funky boutique here called Uno de 50.  Do you have one?


Wow, how kind of ironic you mention Uno de 50. I literally just found 1 of their stores the other day when I was shopping for my BFF's birthday. They do have a store at our huge local mall in King of Prussia, PA.  Beautiful pieces!!  Thanks dear DM!


----------



## cheburashka73

Kendie26 said:


> ooolala such pretty bead colors in your Chan Luu! Love the bracelet below it with the bar too!



Same here!


----------



## cheburashka73

Today's stack David Yurman yellow gold bangle with diamonds, bulgari leather choker with bzero pendant( lately i wear as a bracelet) and bulgari bzero candy bracelet. 
Pic was taken when i pick up my scarf from dry cleaning this morning[emoji846]


----------



## Dextersmom

Wearing two Chan Luu wrap's today; one in earth tones, the other in rose gold.


----------



## Kendie26

cheburashka73 said:


> View attachment 3437081
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today's stack David Yurman yellow gold bangle with diamonds, bulgari leather choker with bzero pendant( lately i wear as a bracelet) and bulgari bzero candy bracelet.
> Pic was taken when i pick up my scarf from dry cleaning this morning[emoji846]


LOVE LOVE LOVE all 3....beautiful together!


----------



## Canturi lover

cheburashka73 said:


> View attachment 3437081
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today's stack David Yurman yellow gold bangle with diamonds, bulgari leather choker with bzero pendant( lately i wear as a bracelet) and bulgari bzero candy bracelet.
> Pic was taken when i pick up my scarf from dry cleaning this morning[emoji846]



[emoji7][emoji7] what a great idea for the pendant. Looks great on you.


----------



## Kendie26

Needed some white/pearls today [emoji4]


----------



## cheburashka73

Dextersmom said:


> Wearing two Chan Luu wrap's today; one in earth tones, the other in rose gold.
> View attachment 3437272
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/
> 
> Got obsessed with ur Chan Luu bracelets! Frantically searching...[emoji3][emoji85][emoji1360]


----------



## cheburashka73

Canturi lover said:


> [emoji7][emoji7] what a great idea for the pendant. Looks great on you.






Thank you[emoji846] its my fav, the choker have very impressive lock as well


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> Needed some white/pearls today [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3437972
> View attachment 3437973



Looking lovely and elegant my friend!!!


----------



## Dextersmom

I have quite a few and I bought them all online at Shopbop.com and Bloomingdales.com.  Good luck with your search!


----------



## Dextersmom

Don't know why my previous post didn't quote you, but it was meant for you. I bought all of my Chan Luu's online at Shopbop.com and Bloomingdales.com.


----------



## Dextersmom

Another day with my earth tone Chan Luu and another from Uno de 50.  Happy Friday!


----------



## Kendie26

cheburashka73 said:


> View attachment 3438118
> 
> 
> Thank you[emoji846] its my fav, the choker have very impressive lock as well



[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️this!


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> Another day with my earth tone Chan Luu and another from Uno de 50.  Happy Friday!
> View attachment 3438136




[emoji106][emoji173]️[emoji119][emoji7][emoji76] OMG DM... Remember i mentioned i 
	

		
			
		

		
	




	

		
			
		

		
	
just went to that store recently ...well I snapped a few pics of different bracelets to text my BFF daughters for their opinions & 1 of the ones I chose looks like yours!! Love your stack!


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> [emoji106][emoji173]️[emoji119][emoji7][emoji76] OMG DM... Remember i mentioned i
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3438227
> View attachment 3438228
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just went to that store recently ...well I snapped a few pics of different bracelets to text my BFF daughters for their opinions & 1 of the ones I chose looks like yours!! Love your stack!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3438226



That is hilarious!!!  Your bottom pic is mine!!  We have very similar taste, my friend....and I'm not really surprised.


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> That is hilarious!!!  Your bottom pic is mine!!  We have very similar taste, my friend....and I'm not really surprised.


I know girl, it's almost a crazy coincidence ...as we have so many similarities!! I ended up getting my friend other gifts, BUT my brain keeps thinking about the bracelet with the triangle....for a "selfish-ole-me gift-A-rooskie" ( that I don't deserve!) Are you counting the hours, minutes or seconds until your house is free from guests?!!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> I know girl, it's almost a crazy coincidence ...as we have so many similarities!! I ended up getting my friend other gifts, BUT my brain keeps thinking about the bracelet with the triangle....for a "selfish-ole-me gift-A-rooskie" ( that I don't deserve!) Are you counting the hours, minutes or seconds until your house is free from guests?!!!



You bet I am counting down!!!  What do you mean you don't deserve a tiny, little bracelet???  I think you do deserve that and much, much more, my friend!!!


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> You bet I am counting down!!!  What do you mean you don't deserve a tiny, little bracelet???  I think you do deserve that and much, much more, my friend!!!


Love you girl! Your countdown is ON for reclaiming your lovely home, peace & quiet...here's a Little emoji icon for your house guests ✈️


----------



## ChloeGigi0528




----------



## Kendie26

ChloeGigi0528 said:


> View attachment 3438395



Fabulous! Love them together! [emoji7][emoji106]


----------



## Kendie26

Blue Tai on top, multi strand grey/hematite Tai  in middle & platinum gift from my DH on bottom. I so admire Tai bracelets for her colors & the dainty beads..they glisten beautifully in sunlight


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> Blue Tai on top, multi strand grey/hematite Tai  in middle & platinum gift from my DH on bottom. I so admire Tai bracelets for her colors & the dainty beads..they glisten beautifully in sunlight
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3438710



Looking beautiful Kendie!!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Wearing 3 Uno de 50 bracelets today.


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> Wearing 3 Uno de 50 bracelets today.
> View attachment 3438879


You are perfection in every sense! Heck, you are better than perfection...whatever that word/adjective may be!


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> You are perfection in every sense! Heck, you are better than perfection...whatever that word/adjective may be!



YOU are the sweetest, kindest, most generous person EVER!!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Going to the movies with this fun stack.


----------



## Lots love

splash of color to my cartier stack [emoji254] [emoji254] 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G928A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## kuching




----------



## Kendie26

The Swarovski crystal multi wrap was made for me by my BFF- (it's chan Luu inspired)
	

		
			
		

		
	




Bottom pic is back side view


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> The Swarovski crystal multi wrap was made for me by my BFF- (it's chan Luu inspired)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3440385
> View attachment 3440386
> 
> Bottom pic is back side view



Love your stack today with your sparkly bag!!!  What a beautiful bracelet your friend made!!  How creative and thoughtful she is!


----------



## Dextersmom

Wearing my Heaven & Earth Uno de 50 bracelet today.  It was my first of this brand and I love it.  Also wearing my Lagos amethyst.


----------



## Lots love

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G928A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> Wearing my Heaven & Earth Uno de 50 bracelet today.  It was my first of this brand and I love it.  Also wearing my Lagos amethyst.
> View attachment 3440452





Dextersmom said:


> Love your stack today with your sparkly bag!!!  What a beautiful bracelet your friend made!!  How creative and thoughtful she is!


Looks terrific against your blue Prada! So I also went on the Uno de 50 website to see if they had other choices that were not in the boutique & they have the most beautiful, unique items! I think I'm going to have to "yell" at you dearest DM if I end up buying my friend one AND MYSELF one!!!
Thanks for your kind words....my friend learned to make the prettiest beaded bracelets & I love how she put a pretty button as the clasp on mine (that's why I showed the back view)...I like it because it still looks pretty if/when the bracelet turns around on your wrist .


----------



## Kendie26

Lots love said:


> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G928A using PurseForum mobile app


Looks so chic! I keep meaning to ask, what's the bottom bracelet? (not the Love bangles or beaded bracelets)


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> Looks terrific against your blue Prada! So I also went on the Uno de 50 website to see if they had other choices that were not in the boutique & they have the most beautiful, unique items! I think I'm going to have to "yell" at you dearest DM if I end up buying my friend one AND MYSELF one!!!
> Thanks for your kind words....my friend learned to make the prettiest beaded bracelets & I love how she put a pretty button as the clasp on mine (that's why I showed the back view)...I like it because it still looks pretty if/when the bracelet turns around on your wrist .



Thanks Kendie!!  I went through quite an Uno de 50 phase.  I love how unique each piece is and also that everyone doesn't have what you have.  YOU, my friend, can yell at me anytime of the day.


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> Thanks Kendie!!  I went through quite an Uno de 50 phase.  I love how unique each piece is and also that everyone doesn't have what you have.  YOU, my friend, can yell at me anytime of the day.


Ditto on each piece unique & thus not everyone will have it.....I know if YOU, ms fashionista extraordinaire, have it then it HAS to be fab! xox


----------



## Lots love

Kendie26 said:


> Looks so chic! I keep meaning to ask, what's the bottom bracelet? (not the Love bangles or beaded bracelets)


It's was sterling silver miansai bracelet love there collection. Thank u so much kendie26

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G928A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Dextersmom

Tres Lagos today.


----------



## LizO...

Dextersmom said:


> Tres Lagos today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3441219


Still my favorite stack


----------



## Dextersmom

LizO... said:


> Still my favorite stack



Thank you!


----------



## Dextersmom

Wearing my new Tank Francaise today and it matches my bracelets.


----------



## Kendie26

Just for you as I promised dearest DM[emoji4]
@Dextersmom
Watch twins[emoji133]~mine is wrong time as I need new battery & mine has scratches unlike your new pristine beauty! Congrats again [emoji8]


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> Just for you as I promised dearest DM[emoji4]
> @Dextersmom
> Watch twins[emoji133]~mine is wrong time as I need new battery & mine has scratches unlike your new pristine beauty! Congrats again [emoji8]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3443382



Thanks for posting this, my friend!!  I am so excited to be watch twins with you!  It looks really beautiful on you.


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> Thanks for posting this, my friend!!  I am so excited to be watch twins with you!  It looks really beautiful on you.


thank you & seriously, maybe we ARE twins (separated as birth as they say-?) we almost have too many things alike/in common! 
Congrats to you again, & it looks way prettier on your dainty, elegant wrist! xox


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> thank you & seriously, maybe we ARE twins (separated as birth as they say-?) we almost have too many things alike/in common!
> Congrats to you again, & it looks way prettier on your dainty, elegant wrist! xox



Now Kendie, please don't you make me come through the screen and hurt you....no criticizing of self allowed!!!  YOU are beautiful and our watch looks equally lovely and at home on your wrist.


----------



## cheburashka73

Dextersmom said:


> I have quite a few and I bought them all online at Shopbop.com and Bloomingdales.com.  Good luck with your search!



Thank you!


----------



## Kendie26

Blue Tai bead +2 others to go with my blue tie-die print dress[emoji4]


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> Blue Tai bead +2 others to go with my blue tie-die print dress[emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3446466



Very pretty my friend!!


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> Very pretty my friend!!


thank you my Beauty! xoxo


----------



## Dextersmom

Two Chan Luu's today.


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> Two Chan Luu's today.
> View attachment 3446732


they both look beautiful w/ your new tank watch!!


----------



## Kendie26

oops i hit something by mistake & I wasn't finished typing (above!)  I adore your Bal rose thulian Town (?) as well...you rock DM! 


Dextersmom said:


> Two Chan Luu's today.
> View attachment 3446732


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> oops i hit something by mistake & I wasn't finished typing (above!)  I adore your Bal rose thulian Town (?) as well...you rock DM!



Thank You Kendie and it is a City.


----------



## Dextersmom

Wearing 2 Tai bracelets today.


----------



## jmcadon

I love stacking my BV woven leather bracelets.  I don't like the ones with the knots but love the small ones that wrap around my wrist several times.  I am not into really expensive jewelry with stones...just not my lifestyle.  I do love silver and gold and leather mix in American Indian artisan jewelry. Sundance catalogue has some really cool pieces.


----------



## vanilla_addict

Dextersmom said:


> Wearing 2 Tai bracelets today.
> View attachment 3447437


Gorgeos  both bracelets and needless to say the watch


----------



## Dextersmom

vanilla_addict said:


> Gorgeos  both bracelets and needless to say the watch



Thank you!


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> Wearing 2 Tai bracelets today.
> View attachment 3447437



[emoji7][emoji173]️[emoji7]you know my weakness for Tai bracelets dearest DM [emoji182]stunners!


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> [emoji7][emoji173]️[emoji7]you know my weakness for Tai bracelets dearest DM [emoji182]stunners!



I know....we have the same taste, for sure my friend!!


----------



## Kendie26

First wearing out of my new Uno de 5o bangle...I think the round stone is hematite (?) ... Changes color in lighting


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> First wearing out of my new Uno de 5o bangle...I think the round stone is hematite (?) ... Changes color in lighting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3448246



Looks really beautiful Kendie!!  Much needed addition to your collection!


----------



## Dextersmom

Today's stack.


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> Today's stack.
> View attachment 3448264



Thank you my most beautiful, kind friend & your stack is major heavenly! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji182]


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> Thank you my most beautiful, kind friend & your stack is major heavenly! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji182]



Thank you my beauty!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Two Lagos and one Uno De 50 today.


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> Two Lagos and one Uno De 50 today.
> View attachment 3449129


Sooooooo gorgeous! You won't even believe it (AGAIN) but I'm pretty sure your gold bead Uno De 50 is the exact bracelet I took a picture of when I was in the store last....my husband said to take pics to send him of anything I liked (so he could figure out future gift ideas). Too uncanny once again DM!!!


----------



## TomK85

Small stack! A leather bracelet from Pandora (normally you put on charms) and a sterling silver bracelet
from Buddha to Buddha. Famous Dutch brand (but not really overseas)
Cool company: the design the jewellery in Holland (name of bracelet is name of designer/employee, mine is named 'Lars'). They are made in Bali by local artisans so that they can make a decent living. Prices are higher than some years ago but still very reasonable (this one was around $250, around $400 now)


----------



## MahoganyQT

Natural stones and St. Croix hook


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> Sooooooo gorgeous! You won't even believe it (AGAIN) but I'm pretty sure your gold bead Uno De 50 is the exact bracelet I took a picture of when I was in the store last....my husband said to take pics to send him of anything I liked (so he could figure out future gift ideas). Too uncanny once again DM!!!



That is awesome!!  Let's be bracelet twins!


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> That is awesome!!  Let's be bracelet twins!



Here's the pic I took in store & sent to the hubs! Is this yours?


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> Here's the pic I took in store & sent to the hubs! Is this yours?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3449234
> View attachment 3449235



Yep...that is my bracelet all right!!


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> Yep...that is my bracelet all right!!


we are in synch once again dear woman!


----------



## Bagaficianado

Hermès Clic Clac, Hermès Revale Double Tour both in GHW with a David Yurman Diamond Starburst 5 Station bracelet for sparkle...I ❤being a girl!


----------



## Dextersmom

Bagaficianado said:


> Hermès Clic Clac, Hermès Revale Double Tour both in GHW with a David Yurman Diamond Starburst 5 Station bracelet for sparkle...I ❤being a girl!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3449314



Pretty!


----------



## Bagaficianado

Dextersmom said:


> Pretty!


Thank you so much! I drool over your beautiful stacks ❤


----------



## goldengirl123

Today's stack....Lagos, Lagos, and more Lagos!


----------



## Dextersmom

goldengirl123 said:


> Today's stack....Lagos, Lagos, and more Lagos!



Gorgeous!


----------



## Dextersmom

Lagos, Chan Luu and the butterfly is the first Tai bracelet I ever bought; found it years ago in a cool shop in Malibu.


----------



## sonaturallyme

Dextersmom said:


> Lagos, Chan Luu and the butterfly is the first Tai bracelet I ever bought; found it years ago in a cool shop in Malibu.
> View attachment 3450172



I love the butterfly! Your stacks are always beautiful. You seriously have me shopping for some nice Chan Luu and uno de 50 bracelets now!


----------



## Dextersmom

sonaturallyme said:


> I love the butterfly! Your stacks are always beautiful. You seriously have me shopping for some nice Chan Luu and uno de 50 bracelets now!



Thank you so much!!  Bracelet shopping is so fun! Can't wait to see what you get.


----------



## 30gold

My stack most days.  David Yurman. Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## 30gold

goldengirl123 said:


> Today's stack....Lagos, Lagos, and more Lagos!


Love, love and more love.


----------



## nadiamo

Yesterday
	

		
			
		

		
	





And today:


----------



## Kendie26

My first Chan Luu black bead wrap was gift from hubby ( he picked out on his own!)


----------



## Kendie26

Bagaficianado said:


> Hermès Clic Clac, Hermès Revale Double Tour both in GHW with a David Yurman Diamond Starburst 5 Station bracelet for sparkle...I [emoji173]being a girl!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3449314



Mega stunning! [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️& adore you saying you [emoji173]️being a girl!! Ditto here [emoji106][emoji7]


----------



## Kendie26

goldengirl123 said:


> Today's stack....Lagos, Lagos, and more Lagos!


YUMMY BEAUTIFUL !


----------



## Kendie26

nadiamo said:


> Yesterday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3450204
> 
> 
> 
> And today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3450205





Dextersmom said:


> Lagos, Chan Luu and the butterfly is the first Tai bracelet I ever bought; found it years ago in a cool shop in Malibu.
> View attachment 3450172





30gold said:


> My stack most days.  David Yurman. Thanks for letting me share.


WOW this thread is ON FIRE with all of your AMAZING arm candy!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> My first Chan Luu black bead wrap was gift from hubby ( he picked out on his own!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3450306



What a gorgeous stack my friend!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> WOW this thread is ON FIRE with all of your AMAZING arm candy!!



Thank you Kendie!!


----------



## Dextersmom

nadiamo said:


> Yesterday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3450204
> 
> 
> 
> And today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3450205


So gorgeous!! Love them both!


----------



## Dextersmom

30gold said:


> My stack most days.  David Yurman. Thanks for letting me share.



Gorgeous!!


----------



## goldengirl123

Thank you!!


Dextersmom said:


> Gorgeous!





30gold said:


> Love, love and more love.





Kendie26 said:


> YUMMY BEAUTIFUL !


----------



## Bagaficianado

Kendie26 said:


> Mega stunning! [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️& adore you saying you [emoji173]️being a girl!! Ditto here [emoji106][emoji7]


Thank you so much❤


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> What a gorgeous stack my friend!!


warmest thanks to my dearest DM


----------



## Dextersmom

Wearing 3 Tai bracelets today.


----------



## Dextersmom

3 Uno de 50's today.  Happy Sunday!


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> 3 Uno de 50's today.  Happy Sunday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3451935



WOWEE that's quite a SUPER STACK of yumminess!! [emoji7][emoji173]️ DM- here's the uno de 50 bday gift I gave my BFF last week (triangle stone) she loves it & looks great with it on... She has nice dainty wrists like you! I'm jealous of that [emoji27][emoji23]


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> WOWEE that's quite a SUPER STACK of yumminess!! [emoji7][emoji173]️ DM- here's the uno de 50 bday gift I gave my BFF last week (triangle stone) she loves it & looks great with it on... She has nice dainty wrists like you! I'm jealous of that [emoji27][emoji23]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3451958



Pretty!!  What a nice friend you are...but I already knew that!


----------



## allure244

nadiamo said:


> Yesterday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3450204
> 
> 
> 
> And today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3450205



Love the Bvlgari serpenti bracelet [emoji16].


----------



## BlueLoula

Today stack [emoji5] i added my fendi selleria [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## Kendie26




----------



## 162.1.1.1

Current stack


----------



## BlueLoula

My current mood


----------



## AnnaFreud

Small stack this Friday evening: Tiffany and Bony Levy. Don't mind my son's toys in the background.


----------



## Canturi lover

My favourite stack [emoji4]


----------



## Lots love

my for ever stack[emoji258][emoji272]thank u for letting me share

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G928A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Tonimichelle

My rather poor attempt at stacking! I'm not sure if the silver bead bracelet really works with the white gold or looks too bright in comparison, but my children gave it to me yesterday so thought I'd try them together. Please excuse the mess in the background and Dave my seriously unimpressed cat!


----------



## TomK85

Tonimichelle said:


> View attachment 3466371
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My rather poor attempt at stacking! I'm not sure if the silver bead bracelet really works with the white gold or looks too bright in comparison, but my children gave it to me yesterday so thought I'd try them together. Please excuse the mess in the background and Dave my seriously unimpressed cat!


I really like it!


----------



## Tonimichelle

TomK85 said:


> I really like it!


Aww, thank you


----------



## WillstarveforLV

Tonimichelle said:


> View attachment 3466371
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My rather poor attempt at stacking! I'm not sure if the silver bead bracelet really works with the white gold or looks too bright in comparison, but my children gave it to me yesterday so thought I'd try them together. Please excuse the mess in the background and Dave my seriously unimpressed cat!


 Great stack but that Dave just took it to a whole other level!


----------



## Tonimichelle

WillstarveforLV said:


> Great stack but that Dave just took it to a whole other level!


Ha ha thanks! Totally off topic, sorry everyone but I can't resist! This is Dave riding his bike... No more cat pics I promise


----------



## WillstarveforLV

Tonimichelle said:


> View attachment 3466443
> 
> Ha ha thanks! Totally off topic, sorry everyone but I can't resist! This is Dave riding his bike... No more cat pics I promise



So cute and adorable! Seems little bit more enthused now!


----------



## purse512

Trying out this stack.


----------



## Babsiegirl

purse512 said:


> Trying out this stack.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3467390



Very pretty. I didn't know the Hermes came in rose gold!!


----------



## Miss CC

Tonimichelle said:


> View attachment 3466443
> 
> Ha ha thanks! Totally off topic, sorry everyone but I can't resist! This is Dave riding his bike... No more cat pics I promise



Omg how cute!!  Is that an exotic shorthair (Persian with short hair)?  I have the same cat. His name is Momo. Sorry totally off topic but couldn't resist either


----------



## Tonimichelle

Miss CC said:


> Omg how cute!!  Is that an exotic shorthair (Persian with short hair)?  I have the same cat. His name is Momo. Sorry totally off topic but couldn't resist either
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3467586


We're cat twins!


----------



## Girlnyc76




----------



## Tonimichelle

Girlnyc76 said:


> View attachment 3486063


These look gorgeous together!


----------



## LoveBracelet

Girlnyc76 said:


> View attachment 3486063


It looks amazing but please, we need a better picture [emoji2]

Sent from my SM-T710 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Girlnyc76

Sorry will getting a better pic next time


----------



## pinky7129

It's not a stack per se but I love this!


----------



## MissSweet

fitbit and hermese stack


----------



## AllthingsLV

Tonimichelle said:


> View attachment 3466371
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My rather poor attempt at stacking! I'm not sure if the silver bead bracelet really works with the white gold or looks too bright in comparison, but my children gave it to me yesterday so thought I'd try them together. Please excuse the mess in the background and Dave my seriously unimpressed cat!



I think the stack is really cute & that all three compliment each other.


----------



## Sweetyqbk

Yesterday 
	

		
			
		

		
	



@luxblondenyc


----------



## Tonimichelle

AllthingsLV said:


> I think the stack is really cute & that all three compliment each other.


Thank you


----------



## Tonimichelle

Sweetyqbk said:


> Yesterday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3489163
> 
> @luxblondenyc


These are gorgeous! Can I ask how old your white gold love is please? I have a cuff in white gold that after a month of continuous wearing has quite a few small scratches. I'm interested to see how it will age, but most of the white gold I've found on here has diamonds and is rhodium plated.


----------



## CartierLVer

Tonimichelle said:


> These are gorgeous! Can I ask how old your white gold love is please? I have a cuff in white gold that after a month of continuous wearing has quite a few small scratches. I'm interested to see how it will age, but most of the white gold I've found on here has diamonds and is rhodium plated.



Hi Tonimichelle I've had my WG love cuff for over 3-4 years. It has worn very well! Wear it in good health and just be cautious when you are doing anything like house chores or lifting weights. Although it's easy to take on and off since that's the convenience for cuff wearers! Hope that helps.


----------



## Tonimichelle

CartierLVer said:


> Hi Tonimichelle I've had my WG love cuff for over 3-4 years. It has worn very well! Wear it in good health and just be cautious when you are doing anything like house chores or lifting weights. Although it's easy to take on and off since that's the convenience for cuff wearers! Hope that helps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3489390


Hi CartierLVer, thank you so much for posting that! I've been searching high and low for a picture of a slightly more used white gold cuff  both of your bracelets look amazing in white gold! Thank you for your advice. Although the cuff obviously is removable I have been leaving mine on 24/7 as it is so comfortable I barely notice it. I'm always cautious to keep house chores to a minimum anyway lol  but I wear thick rubber gloves over it if I really need to clean anything and remove it for anything abrasive so hopefully it will be ok. Lifting weights?? Lifting a glass of wine is as close as I get to exercise!


----------



## Miss CC

Cartier love with Hermes clic h stack [emoji173]️


----------



## Dextersmom

Cartier watch with RG Clic H, Uno de 50 bead bracelet and Lagos abalone.


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Sweetyqbk said:


> Yesterday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3489163
> 
> @luxblondenyc


Love it!


----------



## Dextersmom

Lagos and Uno de 50 today.


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> Lagos and Uno de 50 today.
> View attachment 3505892



[emoji322]Your stacks are always "killer" my dearest![emoji8]


----------



## Kendie26

Don't think I posted my newest addition here... Chanel silver bangle with crystals along with Tai beaded bracelet & a gold bangle


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> [emoji322]Your stacks are always "killer" my dearest![emoji8]



Thank you, my friend, as are yours!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> Don't think I posted my newest addition here... Chanel silver bangle with crystals along with Tai beaded bracelet & a gold bangle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3510983



Very feminine and pretty!!!


----------



## Chi town Chanel

Election day stack!


----------



## brooksgirl425

Mantraband, Alex and Ani, and Tiffany's.


----------



## KensingtonUK

Not sure if this forum is just for bracelets but I need help on stacking my everyday necklaces. All are gold and diamonds but right now they are all around the same length. I am happy to shorten and lengthen them but would love your advice.  Is three too many? What order should they be in?


----------



## MatAllston

KensingtonUK said:


> Not sure if this forum is just for bracelets but I need help on stacking my everyday necklaces. All are gold and diamonds but right now they are all around the same length. I am happy to shorten and lengthen them but would love your advice.  Is three too many? What order should they be in?
> View attachment 3516830



I love them together. I would keep the larger round in the middle, the smaller diamond on top and the triangle at the bottom. I would do the chains 1 or 1.5 inches apart in lengths.


----------



## MatAllston

My DBTY stack.


----------



## foxgal

MatAllston said:


> My DBTY stack.


LOVE!!


----------



## foxgal

Stacked on my finger today - Birks Muse band with my mom's vintage black pearl ring, and on my wrist, ID bracelet with my and DHs initials, Tacori and Tiffany.


----------



## mrs moulds




----------



## Tonimichelle

MatAllston said:


> My DBTY stack.


They look beautiful together


----------



## MatAllston

Tonimichelle said:


> They look beautiful together



Thanks. They are my best Tiffany purchases as I wear them 247.


----------



## tonij2000

yurman

Sent from my SM-N910P using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Dextersmom

Today's stack; Lagos, Hermes, Tai and Gucci.


----------



## Jujuma

MatAllston said:


> My DBTY stack.



I keep coming back to this picture...are those 4 bracelets or 2 necklaces? I have multiple dbty necklaces and am always looking for different ways to wear them.


----------



## MatAllston

Jujuma said:


> I keep coming back to this picture...are those 4 bracelets or 2 necklaces? I have multiple dbty necklaces and am always looking for different ways to wear them.



Those are 4 individual bracelets. I have a 32 inch DBTY necklace and I tried to wear it as a bracelet and it does not work. I kept having to adjust the bracelet as the length would vary all the time. With these 4 individuals, I don't have a problem as they are all the same length. I hope this helps.


----------



## Bambieee

My daily silver bangles, a costume bangle (at the top) that my dad gifted me and another costume bangle.


----------



## abl13

Hermes and DY [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## mrs moulds

abl13 said:


> View attachment 3553534
> 
> 
> Hermes and DY [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]



Loving it!!!


----------



## mrs moulds

Ruby tennis and Pandora bracelet.


----------



## Bambieee

mrs moulds said:


> View attachment 3553631
> 
> 
> Ruby tennis and Pandora bracelet.


Lovely! I like how you mixed high and contemporary. Right up my alley hehe.


----------



## mrs moulds

Bambieee said:


> Lovely! I like how you mixed high and contemporary. Right up my alley hehe.



At first I was thinking that it didn't look right, like something was missing. I guess I was wrong! Thank you dahling [emoji177]


----------



## mrs moulds

My Christmas  charms!


----------



## 4purse

Canturi lover said:


> View attachment 3463129
> 
> My favourite stack [emoji4]


That Bvlgari watch


----------



## Canturi lover

4purse said:


> That Bvlgari watch



Thank you [emoji4]. I normally wear it on its own or just with one bangle.


----------



## KayuuKathey

mrs moulds said:


> View attachment 3557477
> View attachment 3557478
> View attachment 3557480
> 
> My Christmas  charms!


Love those charms and the hand written notes inside! So adorable


----------



## mrs moulds

Leather Gold stud bracelet that I purchased off of Melrose in Oct, Tiffany heart and Pandora bracelet.


----------



## samsbag

Cartier Tank Solo and Hermes Clic Clac  today


----------



## mrs moulds

Got some new Murano beats for my Pandora Bracelet, Amethyst Tennis and same Leather Bracelet.


----------



## WinSailor

Rose gold Movado and MK!


----------



## mrs moulds

Today!


----------



## UKUSLady




----------



## mrs moulds

Today!


----------



## Canturi lover

Today [emoji847]......


----------



## clydekiwi

Canturi lover said:


> Today [emoji847]......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3593176



I love these. Who makes them


----------



## Canturi lover

clydekiwi said:


> I love these. Who makes them



Thank you [emoji4] They are Georg Jensen Torun bangles. Very comfortable and great for stacking.


----------



## SilverBen

Today's stack


----------



## clydekiwi

Todays stack. Chan luu. Tiffanys and vita fede


----------



## Pmrbfay

Julie Vos and turquoise stones.


----------



## Pmrbfay

Vintage Movado, Ross-Simons chain, Waxing Poetic beads, Julie Vos bangle.


----------



## PaulaCoxSunday

Stacking is my weak point also!


----------



## Pmrbfay

Inspired by one of my instagrammers. Michele Deco watch, David Yurman sterling chain, Ross-Simons gold chain, Waxing Poetic gold beads, Arhaus "black" pearl strand.


----------



## rm_petite

Tiffany T diamond bracelets in Rose gold and Yellow gold 
Hermes Kelly Bracelet in Rose gold


----------



## Canturi lover

rm_petite said:


> View attachment 3616740
> 
> 
> Tiffany T diamond bracelets in Rose gold and Yellow gold
> Hermes Kelly Bracelet in Rose gold



Beautiful.


----------



## SilverBen

rm_petite said:


> View attachment 3616740
> 
> 
> Tiffany T diamond bracelets in Rose gold and Yellow gold
> Hermes Kelly Bracelet in Rose gold



Gorgeous! Love your ring as well


----------



## SilverBen

Bracelets and diamond ring : YG
Love ring: rose gold
Trinity ring: white gold


----------



## Bambieee

Loving your stack! You have great taste. Are the evil eye and snake bracelets from roseark? 


ALMcR3ynolds said:


> Bracelets and diamond ring : YG
> Love ring: rose gold
> Trinity ring: white gold
> 
> View attachment 3617212
> View attachment 3617213


----------



## chiquitapet

Love all your bling ladies! My 24/7 stack.  Would love to add another YG bracelet soon - maybe DY, tiffany or another cartier?


----------



## SilverBen

Bambieee said:


> Loving your stack! You have great taste. Are the evil eye and snake bracelets from roseark?



Thank you! And no, the snake one came from Italy and the evil eye was designed by my bf! 

And I. Had never even read of roseark but I just looked at their website, I love it! Lol


----------



## mrs moulds

Pandora bangle and bracelet along with one of my own creations!


----------



## Pmrbfay

mrs moulds said:


> Pandora bangle and bracelet along with one of my own creations!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3618247



Love that little turtle (?)  Great picture!


----------



## Pmrbfay

Blessings in Disguise pearls, Luels Jewels crystal and white bead, white howlite (I think) and silver spacers.


----------



## mrs moulds

Pmrbfay said:


> Love that little turtle (?)  Great picture!



Thank you! Isn't he cute! I used to make jewelry and decided to make me a cute little something to match my Pandora goodies.


----------



## mrs moulds

Love all of this [emoji173]️


----------



## Shelovesbling

Here's my everyday stack. Silver bracelets 11 in total 5 are Pandora.


----------



## Pmrbfay

mrs moulds said:


> Thank you! Isn't he cute! I used to make jewelry and decided to make me a cute little something to match my Pandora goodies.



You did a great job creating your custom bracelet!  Goes perfectly


----------



## pandako

Beaded bracelets I made; one with 8mm garnet and pave balls, two 4mm terahertz stone with silver charms, the initials of my twin boys  
And 4mm turquoise bracelet from Chrome Hearts


----------



## mrs moulds

Pmrbfay said:


> You did a great job creating your custom bracelet!  Goes perfectly



Thank you[emoji173]️


----------



## mrs moulds

Another one of my personal creation along with my current obsessions; Pandora bracelet.


----------



## mrs moulds

I'm just in the bracelet making mood! 
New little bracelet and Pandora!


----------



## Pmrbfay

NRS World turquoise ring, Kendra Scott "Cassie" in turquoise, We Dream In Color golden chain bracelet.


----------



## brae

Dextersmom said:


> Cartier watch with RG Clic H, Uno de 50 bead bracelet and Lagos abalone.
> View attachment 3494922



The Tank is the only piece of jewelry that consistently takes my breath away. Like, seeing it in pictures makes my heart leap. I have one that I wear everyday and I still get butterflies.


----------



## SilverBen

Lazy first day of spring break...stack for today


----------



## Louish

Does this look ok as a stack? My platinum wedding set & platinum treated green diamond eternity ring.


----------



## Shopgirl1996

Louish said:


> Does this look ok as a stack? My platinum wedding set & platinum treated green diamond eternity ring.
> View attachment 3628261
> View attachment 3628258



Yes! Very pretty. I like how the green stones break up the white diamonds.


----------



## Mpill

Tried out a new combination today.


----------



## iwf822701

My stack today with my pug's back [emoji4]


----------



## LVoeletters

ALMcR3ynolds said:


> Bracelets and diamond ring : YG
> Love ring: rose gold
> Trinity ring: white gold
> 
> View attachment 3617212
> View attachment 3617213


Really love this combO


----------



## LVoeletters

Kendie26 said:


> My first Chan Luu black bead wrap was gift from hubby ( he picked out on his own!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3450306


Love the bulgari combo!


----------



## LVoeletters

iwf822701 said:


> My stack today with my pug's back [emoji4]
> View attachment 3630876


So gorgeous!


----------



## Louish

iwf822701 said:


> My stack today with my pug's back [emoji4]
> View attachment 3630876



Absolutely stunning


----------



## lovieluvslux

CocoCaramel said:


> Here are a couple more shots of my Hoorsenbuhs Phantom ring for you, Karo!


CocCaramel  - Can you share some updates on your Phantom Ring?  Do you still think its worth the investment.  I've had my eye on Gold w/Diamonds and hoping to drop som weight so I can wear S7.

Thanks,
Lavonne


----------



## Pmrbfay

Bow ring from Ross Simons; David Yurman; Tiffany; Silpada.


----------



## Pmrbfay

Serape necklace and bracelet, CZ & sterling tennis necklace, asscher-cut CZ drop, pave ring, pave bracelet.


----------



## SilverBen




----------



## Pmrbfay

Catherine Popesco, Rose Gonzales, Jessica Simpson, Silpada, hand-strung beads, tiny CZ line bracelet


----------



## Mpill

Today's stack. 3ct diamond tennis bracelet in white gold, Carrier diamants légers in yellow gold and Hermes clic clac wide version in black and ghw


----------



## Pmrbfay




----------



## Pmrbfay

Julie Vos stack today.


----------



## Pmrbfay

Sterling day - 
Ross-Simons bow ring; hinged bangle; Silpada heshi bracelet; David Yurman; Silpada mesh bracelet; Silpada CZ bracelet


----------



## Shopgirl1996

Pmrbfay said:


> View attachment 3692666
> 
> Sterling day -
> Ross-Simons bow ring; hinged bangle; Silpada heshi bracelet; David Yurman; Silpada mesh bracelet; Silpada CZ bracelet



Nice! I really like your David Yurman bracelet. Is it the large oval links?


----------



## Pmrbfay

Shopgirl1996 said:


> Nice! I really like your David Yurman bracelet. Is it the large oval links?



Hi Shopgirl1996!  Thanks. The links are 9mm wide and 12mm long. Medium size (?) I think. Hope this helps. [emoji4]


----------



## Pmrbfay

Blessings in Disguise, Catherine Popesco, Silpada


----------



## udalrike

Today:


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV




----------



## VandaOrchid

Louish said:


> Does this look ok as a stack? My platinum wedding set & platinum treated green diamond eternity ring.
> View attachment 3628261
> View attachment 3628258


Beautiful! Twinsies on the wedding band - they are marquise diamonds, right?


----------



## VandaOrchid

rm_petite said:


> View attachment 3616740
> 
> 
> Tiffany T diamond bracelets in Rose gold and Yellow gold
> Hermes Kelly Bracelet in Rose gold


Love it! Can I ask how the Hermes and Tiffany Rose golds compare in real life? And what size bracelets you are wearing? Thanks


----------



## clh5030

My recent stacking/layering combinations:


----------



## Pmrbfay

Silver stack for rodeo night - David Yurman; Silpada; KezefCreations


----------



## asterificious

Generic love stack [emoji1326]


----------



## Pmrbfay

Michele watch; David Yurman cuff


----------



## Babsiegirl

My birthday stack for today.


----------



## jessicafanfan

Hello guys, I am looking to find a second necklace to stack with my Cartier amulette in green smallest size. I was thinking of bulgari's b.zero, cartier's love necklace(the small onw with interlocking rings) or the vca alhambra. I tried it with b.zero but thought that the b.zero was too chunky. Any suggestions? Trying to find something that is a little longer than the amulette.

Thanks!!!!


----------



## SilverBen

jessicafanfan said:


> Hello guys, I am looking to find a second necklace to stack with my Cartier amulette in green smallest size. I was thinking of bulgari's b.zero, cartier's love necklace(the small onw with interlocking rings) or the vca alhambra. I tried it with b.zero but thought that the b.zero was too chunky. Any suggestions? Trying to find something that is a little longer than the amulette.
> 
> Thanks!!!!



You could do a vca sweet Alhambra and they will add three inches for free! Also Tiffany dbty or the Cartier necklace with a bezel set diamond may also work for you.


----------



## Louish

My new Rachel Jackson friendship bracelets! Not sure if I'll wear them together but they are just lovely


----------



## suchi

Louish said:


> My new Rachel Jackson friendship bracelets! Not sure if I'll wear them together but they are just lovely
> 
> View attachment 3716785


This is very pretty!


----------



## Louish

suchi said:


> This is very pretty!



Thank you! I've only recently started getting into stacking & layering so I'm slowly building up my bracelet collection


----------



## loveydovey35

I recently discovered a line of jewelry that is all about stacking, here is a picture...Parpala Jewelry.


----------



## Molly0

Movado watch stacked with Pandora Essence and Pandora braided leather.


----------



## Kindness3

My favorite stack


----------



## Pmrbfay

Lots of silver for Flag Day (US). David Yurman, Silpada, Tiffany, Ross-Simons.


----------



## Pmrbfay

Personalized sterling silver cuff and Silpada stretch bracelet.


----------



## Kelly M

It's a pretty minimal stack, but that's my style


----------



## SilverBen

It's hard to find a comfortable stack for hot, sticky summer days in the south, but this is not bad


----------



## kohl_mascara

Haven't been on here for a while, but am excited about my new purchase. I wanted to treat myself to something pretty since I've been having amazing week at work . Was debating another love or possibly VCA, but decided to get something more budget friendly. A simple stack but I ❤️ my new DY starburst. (Hours later, my wrist is still red from trying on the classic bangle bracelets )


----------



## Tophat1

jessicafanfan said:


> Hello guys, I am looking to find a second necklace to stack with my Cartier amulette in green smallest size. I was thinking of bulgari's b.zero, cartier's love necklace(the small onw with interlocking rings) or the vca alhambra. I tried it with b.zero but thought that the b.zero was too chunky. Any suggestions? Trying to find something that is a little longer than the amulette.
> 
> Thanks!!!!



I'm late to the game but check out the BvLgari divas dream necklace in small.  There are quite a few colors and I'm sure one will look lovely with your amulette.


----------



## Thatgirl00

ALMcR3ynolds said:


> It's hard to find a comfortable stack for hot, sticky summer days in the south, but this is not bad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3742615


+1 to hot sticky summers in the south and stacking jewelry. And love the current stack of yours!


----------



## SilverBen

Thatgirl00 said:


> +1 to hot sticky summers in the south and stacking jewelry. And love the current stack of yours!



Thank you! And glad others understand what I mean lol


----------



## Kelly M

Minimal again! Mixing metals today


----------



## meluvs2shop

The rings do fit but I will admit the intense humidity has not helped with swelling.


----------



## Pmrbfay

Having fun with my wedding ring.


----------



## nexiv

Mixing metals and materials. The cameo was my grandmother's.

Excuse the brightly coloured towels. I've been lying awake with poorly toddler since 4am!


----------



## SilverBen

Finally added a diamond bangle, loving it for stacking


----------



## BreadnGem

Tiffany bow necklace and gold flower necklace


----------



## finer_woman




----------



## lumkeikei

I've always liked stacking different rings with my wedding band (because I don't have an engagement ring). My wedding band is the one in the middle with blue sapphire.

Share your love for stacked rings here!!


----------



## Violet Bleu

lumkeikei said:


> I've always liked stacking different rings with my wedding band (because I don't have an engagement ring). My wedding band is the one in the middle with blue sapphire.
> 
> Share your love for stacked rings here!!


Where is the top ring from? And is it rubies or pink sapphires?


----------



## lumkeikei

Violet Bleu said:


> Where is the top ring from? And is it rubies or pink sapphires?


There are pink sapphires.


----------



## Shulina

My first time trying layering. Whatcha think?


----------



## OutWest

Beautiful! May I ask who made the dbty bracelet?


----------



## Pmrbfay

New ring to stack with my Texas blue topaz ER/WR: Inspiranza Designs "Primitive Shine" ring. The gold and CZ bands both spin around the silver band. Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## remainsilly

Lost apostle stack:


top-bottom(gunmetal chains, bronze pendants)
18" chain, feather & femur bone 
24", anatomical heart
32", raven skull with human skull
black leather wrap bracelet, bronze clasp


----------



## Shulina

OutWest said:


> Beautiful! May I ask who made the dbty bracelet?


Heya! I didn't make it! Bought it from cartier. It's a legers bracelet


----------



## Diamond Dazed

Wearing my elephant/evil eye necklace today. Feeling lucky and protected!


----------



## OutWest

Remains silly, love your Lost Apostle layering! I have their antler necklace in the mail as we speak! (Hoped it would come today but it's a holiday). MRD74 on Etsy has similar stuff, some of it sterling.


----------



## remainsilly

OutWest said:


> Remains silly, love your Lost Apostle layering! I have their antler necklace in the mail as we speak! (Hoped it would come today but it's a holiday). MRD74 on Etsy has similar stuff, some of it sterling.


Thanks
I enjoy changing around their chain lengths/pendants. For new looks.
And the pleasing bronze weight.
Please post yours, when arrives!


----------



## Diamond Dazed

In yellow gold today--antique horseshoe pendant, along with my faith-hope-love charm.


----------



## Tomsmom




----------



## desiuny

purplepinky said:


> Stacking up my Cartier, Anita Ko and some Bespoke pieces. [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3105098



Can you tell me if what’s the length on the Anita Ko. I want to get one but I wear size 16 on Love bracelet and I’m afraid the spike bracelet will be too big


----------



## lvuittonaddict

Sydney Evan and David smallcombe


----------



## Caspin22

Michele and Tiffany today. [emoji7]


----------



## darkangel07760

Diamond Dazed said:


> Wearing my elephant/evil eye necklace today. Feeling lucky and protected!
> 
> View attachment 3814025


love the evil eye, where did you find such a pretty necklace?


----------



## bbwmusic

Diamond Dazed said:


> In yellow gold today--antique horseshoe pendant, along with my faith-hope-love charm.
> View attachment 3817629


May I ask where you got the faith-hope-love necklace?


----------



## Diamond Dazed

bbwmusic said:


> May I ask where you got the faith-hope-love necklace?



It was a gift from a college boyfriend, purchased many years ago. However, I found this one on a google search, which looks similar, if you're  interested:
https://www.goldenmine.com/p/Charm-...MIj-SLqpiZ2AIVxoSzCh0cWQ0CEAQYBSABEgIWr_D_BwE


----------



## Diamond Dazed

darkangel07760 said:


> love the evil eye, where did you find such a pretty necklace?


Darkangel, sorry, I just saw your question. I bought this necklace at a Neiman's Last Call store. It's designed by Judith Ripka.


----------



## Caz71

Tiffany dbty. New Fransesca yg bead bracelet and new Daniel Wellington cuff stack.


----------



## Caz71




----------



## Mpill

Trying out a new stack of old favorites today.


----------



## EpiFanatic

Loving the tangle of VCA.


----------



## CATEYES

EpiFanatic said:


> Loving the tangle of VCA.
> 
> View attachment 3956490


Omg love!!!!!!


----------



## RadiantPassing

My Anna Sheffield and Bony Levy stack.


----------



## chel_ice




----------



## Shelovesbling

Here’s my silver bracelets stack. Love them all


----------



## MKLarmcandy




----------



## MKLarmcandy




----------



## lumkeikei

My rings


----------



## J.A.N.

Stacked Designer Rings
Chopard 18k Happy diamonds 
Gucci Icon 18k
Hermes Plat Kelly 
Hermes pink gold 18k Kiln

Chopard Happy diamonds braclet


----------



## J.A.N.

Chopard key pendant and chain
18ct Gold princess cut 1ct pendant 
9ct white gold 5ct Swiss blue topaz heart cut pendant


----------



## SilverBen

Being a little extra today, hope you all have a wonderful weekend!


----------



## Caz71

Essence n Fransesca


----------



## bbwmusic

MKLarmcandy said:


> View attachment 3970610
> View attachment 3970611


Love your beaded bracelets. Do you mind sharing where you got them?


----------



## Bambieee

ALMcR3ynolds said:


> Being a little extra today, hope you all have a wonderful weekend!
> View attachment 3994996


This is A stack!


----------



## alaustsen

MKLarmcandy said:


> View attachment 3970610
> View attachment 3970611


Love these gold beaded bracelets! Who is the designer? So pretty!


----------



## wantabalenciaga

Simple stacks 26mm datejusts and 4 mm David yurman.


----------



## lvuittonaddict

This is my stack for today: David smallcombe, Sydney Evan, David yurman


----------



## Anne2010

one ever year!


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## Louish

Anne2010 said:


> View attachment 4118022
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> one ever year!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


That's a really lovely idea. Do you buy them all from the same place?


----------



## Anne2010

Two came together at auction. The rest all separate! Just something I always wanted to do. Pain in airport security though.
Ok with one or two if u push them apart. But over years some don’t come off that easy now and even w/ pre-city I get patted down. But worth the irritation....I think!


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## Louish

Anne2010 said:


> Two came together at auction. The rest all separate! Just something I always wanted to do. Pain in airport security though.
> Ok with one or two if u push them apart. But over years some don’t come off that easy now and even w/ pre-city I get patted down. But worth the irritation....I think!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PurseForum



They look fantastic & worth the effort!


----------



## darkangel07760

remainsilly said:


> Lost apostle stack:
> View attachment 3811948
> 
> top-bottom(gunmetal chains, bronze pendants)
> 18" chain, feather & femur bone
> 24", anatomical heart
> 32", raven skull with human skull
> black leather wrap bracelet, bronze clasp



LOVE Lost Apostle, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Thejewelryblonde

Yesterday’s stack with Cartier by Charles Revson and Hermes CDC in Rose Jaipur. [emoji177]


----------



## SDC2003

Thejewelryblonde said:


> Yesterday’s stack with Cartier by Charles Revson and Hermes CDC in Rose Jaipur. [emoji177]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4122972



Beautiful color for the cdc!


----------



## SDC2003

Today’s stack . (It’s a bit crowded but I hurt my right hand and didn’t like my love banging into my watch!)


----------



## Thejewelryblonde

SDC2003 said:


> Beautiful color for the cdc!



Thank you! I immediately fell in love with this warm coral hue.


----------



## Thejewelryblonde

Today’s stack. In summer I have to force myself to wear jewelry as it is so hot. But still I love gold on my summer tan. [emoji177]


----------



## Louish

Thejewelryblonde said:


> Today’s stack. In summer I have to force myself to wear jewelry as it is so hot. But still I love gold on my summer tan. [emoji177]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4124553
> View attachment 4124553



This looks awesome! So summery


----------



## Thejewelryblonde

Louish said:


> This looks awesome! So summery



Thank you @Louish! [emoji5][emoji5]


----------



## marwaaa

Thejewelryblonde said:


> Today’s stack. In summer I have to force myself to wear jewelry as it is so hot. But still I love gold on my summer tan. [emoji177]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4124553
> View attachment 4124553



I generally wear less jewelry in the summer too, but that stack looks so good!!


----------



## Thejewelryblonde

marwaaa said:


> I generally wear less jewelry in the summer too, but that stack looks so good!!



Thanks a lot! Jewelry looks so much better on summer skin it’s worth the effort. [emoji1]


----------



## Junkenpo

Thejewelryblonde said:


> Today’s stack. In summer I have to force myself to wear jewelry as it is so hot. But still I love gold on my summer tan. [emoji177]



This is so great! I love the little pearls... Can you share the designer please?


----------



## Thejewelryblonde

Junkenpo said:


> This is so great! I love the little pearls... Can you share the designer please?



I am the designer of these bead bracelets. Thank you so much for noticing! [emoji7]


----------



## tulipfield

Thejewelryblonde said:


> Thanks a lot! Jewelry looks so much better on summer skin it’s worth the effort. [emoji1]



haha too bad I don’t/can’t tan


----------



## luvmy3girls

Thejewelryblonde said:


> Today’s stack. In summer I have to force myself to wear jewelry as it is so hot. But still I love gold on my summer tan. [emoji177]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4124553
> View attachment 4124553



Love it! Where is the orange cord one from?


----------



## Thejewelryblonde

luvmy3girls said:


> Love it! Where is the orange cord one from?



Thanks! This one is by Dinh Van.


----------



## meluvs2shop

Thejewelryblonde said:


> Today’s stack. In summer I have to force myself to wear jewelry as it is so hot. But still I love gold on my summer tan. [emoji177]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4124553
> View attachment 4124553


Love this! Can you tell me more about your red bracelet.


----------



## slowlikehoney

Anne2010 said:


> View attachment 4118022
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> one ever year!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PurseForum



I love gold bangles! They’re so elegant and timeless. I’ve inherited some from my mother and grandmother and I love wearing them all together.


----------



## Thejewelryblonde

meluvs2shop said:


> Love this! Can you tell me more about your red bracelet.



Thanks! It’s Dinh Van “Le Cube” (diamond on yellow gold). Comes in yellow, rose and white gold.


----------



## meluvs2shop

meluvs2shop said:


> View attachment 3762658
> 
> 
> The rings do fit but I will admit the intense humidity has not helped with swelling.



I added to this stack. My mom gave me the 4th one from top for Christmas. It’s our birthstones. She had the ring forever and just gave it to me. I think it compliments the others perfectly.


----------



## Louish

meluvs2shop said:


> I added to this stack. My mom gave me the 4th one from top for Christmas. It’s our birthstones. She had the ring forever and just gave it to me. I think it compliments the others perfectly.



A beautiful stack


----------



## Louish

SS Rolex Datejust 26mm with RG Monica Vinader Fiji Friendship bracelet


----------



## Lynseyrn

My stack. Got two David Yurman bangles for a bday present to myself.


----------



## darkangel07760

Hello, got married last month and have been indecisive about how to stack my wedding rings. [emoji16]
My wedding and ering are lovely and I could wear just the two, but I found a lovely understated wedding band that has ‘tIl death do us part’ in gothic font that I wanted to stack with my rings. The original intent of this 3rd ring was to be a spacer between my rings. In the photos below you can see how the diamonds jut out a bit in the center of each ring’s shank. 
Well the ring is a little too dainty to be put between my wedding and ering, so now I am trying to figure out how to stack.  I have a double skull ring with diamond eyes that seems to fit in well in between the wedding and ering, but i am just not sure. 
Also, it doesn’t really seem that the diamonds jutting out are hitting against each as much as we thought it might. Does anyone have any thoughts about that? Because I would like to wear the dainty band, wedding ring and ering in that stacking order and I don’t think there will be an issue of the diamonds hitting each other like we thought they would. 
I am trying to decide between wearing all 4, or not wearing the double skull ring, dropping it to 3. The dainty band needs to be worn closest to the base of my finger, as I have learned the hard way that sometimes when you stack the rings need to be sized accordingly (my fingers are not very slender). 
I prefer the dainty til death do us part ring over the double skull if I am only going to do 3. However, the dainty band, IMO, doesn’t look right nestled between my wedding rings, and the double skull does. 
Wow this post got long! I didn’t realize how much I had been thinking about this...[emoji12]
So, I would like to wear the stack like this: dainty band, wedding band, ering. 
There are a bunch of pics attached, let me know your thoughts.


----------



## MayyaS

ALMcR3ynolds said:


> Finally added a diamond bangle, loving it for stacking
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3769041


This is perfect diamond bangle, where did you get it?) tnx


----------



## lotus_elise

lvuittonaddict said:


> This is my stack for today: David smallcombe, Sydney Evan, David yurman


Love love love the David Smallcombe cuffs! I have a few myself and wear them constantly.


----------



## Canturi lover

Congratulations on your marriage. I think the stack looks lovely in pic 3 [emoji253]


----------



## skyqueen

Lynseyrn said:


> My stack. Got two David Yurman bangles for a bday present to myself.


Twin...although mine aren't DY.


----------



## Louish

darkangel07760 said:


> Hello, got married last month and have been indecisive about how to stack my wedding rings. [emoji16]
> My wedding and ering are lovely and I could wear just the two, but I found a lovely understated wedding band that has ‘tIl death do us part’ in gothic font that I wanted to stack with my rings. The original intent of this 3rd ring was to be a spacer between my rings. In the photos below you can see how the diamonds jut out a bit in the center of each ring’s shank.
> Well the ring is a little too dainty to be put between my wedding and ering, so now I am trying to figure out how to stack.  I have a double skull ring with diamond eyes that seems to fit in well in between the wedding and ering, but i am just not sure.
> Also, it doesn’t really seem that the diamonds jutting out are hitting against each as much as we thought it might. Does anyone have any thoughts about that? Because I would like to wear the dainty band, wedding ring and ering in that stacking order and I don’t think there will be an issue of the diamonds hitting each other like we thought they would.
> I am trying to decide between wearing all 4, or not wearing the double skull ring, dropping it to 3. The dainty band needs to be worn closest to the base of my finger, as I have learned the hard way that sometimes when you stack the rings need to be sized accordingly (my fingers are not very slender).
> I prefer the dainty til death do us part ring over the double skull if I am only going to do 3. However, the dainty band, IMO, doesn’t look right nestled between my wedding rings, and the double skull does.
> Wow this post got long! I didn’t realize how much I had been thinking about this...[emoji12]
> So, I would like to wear the stack like this: dainty band, wedding band, ering.
> There are a bunch of pics attached, let me know your thoughts.
> 
> View attachment 4148811
> View attachment 4148813
> View attachment 4148814
> View attachment 4148815
> View attachment 4148817
> View attachment 4148818
> View attachment 4148819



I like the look of the ER & WR worn together on their own & your "death until we part" band on its own. That's a cool ring


----------



## goldengirl123

Louish said:


> I like the look of the ER & WR worn together on their own & your "death until we part" band on its own. That's a cool ring



+1


----------



## SDC2003

My stack of the day. Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## Lynseyrn

New stack. Upgraded to a love cuff with a diamond, and my new poor man's Juste en clou. It's a Roberto coin Pois moi bracelet. Almost the exact same size as my cuff. Fits perfectly.


----------



## Lynseyrn

Other angle


----------



## Louish

Today's rose gold stack


----------



## MahoganyQT

Simple stack. Levian DBTY and Tiffany Atlas pierced disc.


----------



## merekat703

David yurman


----------



## shinyshiny

I have a question for all you stackers from a stacking novice! This applies to rings and bracelets:

Does it damage the jewellery?


----------



## goldengirl123

shinyshiny said:


> I have a question for all you stackers from a stacking novice! This applies to rings and bracelets:
> 
> Does it damage the jewellery?


Yes, but I’d rather wear the jewelry and enjoy it than keep it safely tucked away so it remains in pristine condition. Just my two cents .


----------



## shinyshiny

goldengirl123 said:


> Yes, but I’d rather wear the jewelry and enjoy it than keep it safely tucked away so it remains in pristine condition. Just my two cents .



Understandable when rings and bracelets will inevitably get knocked against other things anyway I guess.


----------



## SilverBen




----------



## Mpill

Trying a Tiffany DBTY lapis lazuli and yellow gold with VCA Alhambra black onyx and yellow gold. Too much?


----------



## Canturi lover

Mpill said:


> View attachment 4185638
> 
> 
> Trying a Tiffany DBTY lapis lazuli and yellow gold with VCA Alhambra black onyx and yellow gold. Too much?



No.....it’s perfect


----------



## Firstchanellv28

Loving layering and stacking all of them together! My favs with a new in vca alhambra


----------



## darkangel07760

Mpill said:


> View attachment 4185638
> 
> 
> Trying a Tiffany DBTY lapis lazuli and yellow gold with VCA Alhambra black onyx and yellow gold. Too much?



Nope it looks beautiful!


----------



## AndiB73

Ring stacks




[emoji4]


----------



## AndiB73

I’m a stacker!  Which stack do you think looks better? I have the one Trinity bangle - question is do I add another or add the DY link bracelet?


----------



## Canturi lover

I love the two trinity bracelets together, but the DY looks good too [emoji847]


----------



## Marionpasadena

I love the trinities together. I wear the large and medium together [emoji7]


----------



## Canturi lover

Marionpasadena said:


> I love the trinities together. I wear the large and medium together [emoji7]



Would love to see photo [emoji173]️


----------



## girliegirl

Bracelet and ring stacks


----------



## MahoganyQT

My current stack. Tiffany atlas bar and pierced bracelets and Levian diamonds by the yard.


----------



## Sallyscience

Top: David Yurman (Sterling silver and diamond)
Bottom: Wrapped (10K YG and diamond)


----------



## missie1

Playing around with DH new Rolex watch trying to determine if I could wear it.  Hermes CDC, Givenchy Shark ID & DH watch.


----------



## benswife2007

My little wedding ring stack. 

Ering
Tiffany wedding band
Diamond Annv band


----------



## Shelovesbling

Well enough said


----------



## darkangel07760

I love the trend of stacking rings, but I don’t like how squished my finger feels! Any tips or tricks on how to wear ring stacks and not have your finger feel constricted?


----------



## Louish

A very dainty stack


----------



## Canturi lover

darkangel07760 said:


> I love the trend of stacking rings, but I don’t like how squished my finger feels! Any tips or tricks on how to wear ring stacks and not have your finger feel constricted?



The rings that I stack with are all a little big on their own but look and feel great when worn together [emoji253]


----------



## lvjunkyxo

Just added the white gold black ceramic love cord to my stack today [emoji173]️[emoji173]️ loving it !!


----------



## Holly Brown

My everyday Yurman


----------



## SilverBen

Current favorite stack


----------



## Onebagtoomany

I like the idea of building a ring stack but not sure whether this is too much? Maybe I should wear the Love separately and just stack eternity bands?


----------



## Louish

Onebagtoomany said:


> I like the idea of building a ring stack but not sure whether this is too much? Maybe I should wear the Love separately and just stack eternity bands?



I think it looks great!


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Louish said:


> I think it looks great!



Thank you!  Did you decide what ring to get in the end?


----------



## darkangel07760

ALMcR3ynolds said:


> Current favorite stack
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4221266



Love your evil eye bracelet! Would you mind telling me where you got it?


----------



## Louish

Onebagtoomany said:


> Thank you!  Did you decide what ring to get in the end?



How kind of you to remember! I went to Selfridges in London & had a great time trying lots of things on. Unfortunately I fell in love with a super expensive bangle so I now need to save up for that instead!


----------



## SilverBen

darkangel07760 said:


> Love your evil eye bracelet! Would you mind telling me where you got it?



It is from the website jewlr! You can pick your metal and stone combination. Mine is 14k gold, with peridot and diamonds [emoji172]


----------



## darkangel07760

ALMcR3ynolds said:


> It is from the website jewlr! You can pick your metal and stone combination. Mine is 14k gold, with peridot and diamonds [emoji172]



Thank you I am going to check it out [emoji173]️[emoji120]


----------



## 3kidsmakes5

First post on this thread: silver screwball bracelet from Cape Cod, Cartier trinity and Love. Need something on my left hand to buffer my Apple Watch from any bangles. Any suggestions?


----------



## BenLovesLV

Balenciaga giant studded cuff, palladium plated, combined with my Hermès sterling silver CDC. I feel appropriately armored now.


----------



## Louish

Can I ask - did you start adding to your stack once all other jewellery bases were covered? Ie you had all the earrings, necklaces etc that you needed.


----------



## Louish

BenLovesLV said:


> View attachment 4264691
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Balenciaga giant studded cuff, palladium plated, combined with my Hermès sterling silver CDC. I feel appropriately armored now.



Fierce!


----------



## Louish

Today's ring stack


----------



## jimmie staton

Louish said:


> Today's ring stack
> 
> View attachment 4278793


Nice and smart !
"J!m"


----------



## Louish

jimmie staton said:


> Nice and smart !
> "J!m"



Thank you! The middle ring is a green diamond platinum eternity ring - it's my pride & joy!


----------



## darkangel07760

Looking for high profile stacking rings. So far, I have found this one. Does anyone know of any other companies that make rings like this? It could be any style, I am just looking for high profile rings [emoji173]️
http://izandco.com/rings/concave-diamond-band-1


----------



## Diva_k3000

darkangel07760 said:


> So now that I have accrued quite a number of lovely jewelry items, I have tried layering my necklaces and stacking rings and bracelets.
> It has not been working out so well!
> I go nuts when it comes to layering my necklaces... They ALWAYS tangle.  However, I have noticed that if the chains are of different thickness, or completely different lengths, there sems to be less chance of them tangling.
> I can stack rings okay, but not so good with the bracelets...
> The other day, I had on a slim black titanium and rubber Tiffany bracelet, my sterling silver Trollbeads bracelet (with only two charms on it) and my RTT round tag bracelet on, and my SO did not think it looked good at all.
> And then I am always wearing my wg Love bracelet on my left wrist, and I am not sure what to layer with that!
> But, I think it would be fun to have a thread of pics of us wearing our best layering/stacking combos.  Might give others some ideas, or help wierdos like me that just jumble stuff together!
> I will take a few pics and then post some later!



I usually don’t stack jewelry (except my wedding ring), but I love the look of this cuff stacked with a smaller gold bracelet.


darkangel07760 said:


> So now that I have accrued quite a number of lovely jewelry items, I have tried layering my necklaces and stacking rings and bracelets.
> It has not been working out so well!
> I go nuts when it comes to layering my necklaces... They ALWAYS tangle.  However, I have noticed that if the chains are of different thickness, or completely different lengths, there sems to be less chance of them tangling.
> I can stack rings okay, but not so good with the bracelets...
> The other day, I had on a slim black titanium and rubber Tiffany bracelet, my sterling silver Trollbeads bracelet (with only two charms on it) and my RTT round tag bracelet on, and my SO did not think it looked good at all.
> And then I am always wearing my wg Love bracelet on my left wrist, and I am not sure what to layer with that!
> But, I think it would be fun to have a thread of pics of us wearing our best layering/stacking combos.  Might give others some ideas, or help wierdos like me that just jumble stuff together!
> I will take a few pics and then post some later!


----------



## Dany_37

Tiffany T-bar, round tag, beaded heart tag & Hermes Hapi on right 
Cartier Love, Tiffany cuff and Apple Watch 4 on left


----------



## jimmie staton

Dany_37 said:


> Tiffany T-bar, round tag, beaded heart tag & Hermes Hapi on right
> Cartier Love, Tiffany cuff and Apple Watch 4 on left


Nice stack ! I miss my Hermes Hapi wrap bracelet... I have it in the signature orange leather and gold 'H'... it got too used, and doesn't look good anymore...Had to invest in the large Hermes Clik-Clak in orange enamel and gold 'H'. Enjoy yours while you can.
"J!m"


----------



## Dany_37

jimmie staton said:


> Nice stack ! I miss my Hermes Hapi wrap bracelet... I have it in the signature orange leather and gold 'H'... it got too used, and doesn't look good anymore...Had to invest in the large Hermes Clik-Clak in orange enamel and gold 'H'. Enjoy yours while you can.
> "J!m"


Thank you. I’ve had my Hapi bracelet for years and it’s holding up quite nicely.  I don’t wear it everyday and store it in the original box. I tend to keep things up pretty well.


----------



## jimmie staton

Dany_37 said:


> Thank you. I’ve had my Hapi bracelet for years and it’s holding up quite nicely.  I don’t wear it everyday and store it in the original box. I tend to keep things up pretty well.


great and you must do it that way... please learn from my mistake. lol
"J!m"


----------



## bunnycat

I fell off the stacking wagon for wrists and fingers a while back and am trying to remember to jump back on now and again.


Yesterday's stacks- on the wrist are Hermes Jumbo and Hermes Behapi with an antique Victorian wedding bangle and on the hand are my David Klass roses and arrows wedding band with Tiffany Hardwear ball ring and 5 stone anniversary band.


----------



## Souzie




----------



## lv.uni.girl

I love this thread but stacking is impossible for me, everything just bunches up into one heavy blob of metal which doesn't look very elegant sadly  anyone else find it difficult to stack chain/link bracelets?


----------



## marwaaa

lv.uni.girl said:


> I love this thread but stacking is impossible for me, everything just bunches up into one heavy blob of metal which doesn't look very elegant sadly  anyone else find it difficult to stack chain/link bracelets?



Unless I’m stacking big chunky link bracelets, I usually don’t have much luck stacking chain/link bracelets. Bangles are my favorite to stack!


----------



## lv.uni.girl

marwaaa said:


> Unless I’m stacking big chunky link bracelets, I usually don’t have much luck stacking chain/link bracelets. Bangles are my favorite to stack!



I agree, I love the look of bangles stacked a lot more! But I find them so uncomfortable. I have a mixture of fine chain bracelets and chunky link, I find that the fine chains will get tangled up really badly with the chunky link ones and it looks odd


----------



## Mpill

Today’s stack


----------



## jimmie staton

Mpill said:


> Today’s stack


I am loving your stack ! You are doing the 'Stacking Community' proud !!!
"J!m"


----------



## bunnycat

Mpill said:


> Today’s stack



Pretty! DO the chain bracelets get caught up at all with the tennis bracelet for do they manage to stay separate?


----------



## bunnycat

Late afternoon sunshine and today's stack:

(e-ring and stacking bands, H KDT, and Uno de 50)


----------



## bunnycat

xsouzie said:


> View attachment 4307409


These are lovely together!


----------



## jimmie staton

bunnycat said:


> Late afternoon sunshine and today's stack:
> 
> (e-ring and stacking bands, H KDT, and Uno de 50)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4320572


Nice... loving the Hermes Snake Kelly bracelet
"J!m"


----------



## bunnycat

jimmie staton said:


> Nice... loving the Hermes Snake Kelly bracelet
> "J!m"



Thanks! The lizard one was a present last year from the hubster.


----------



## jimmie staton

bunnycat said:


> Thanks! The lizard one was a present last year from the hubster.


He has great style and good taste... and lucky to pick a wonderful Wife such as yourself.
"J!m"


----------



## bunnycat

jimmie staton said:


> He has great style and good taste... and lucky to pick a wonderful Wife such as yourself.
> "J!m"


lol... you're very kind to say.  we were both lucky, he and I.


----------



## jimmie staton

bunnycat said:


> lol... you're very kind to say.  we were both lucky, he and I.


I couldn't agree with you more... a lovely couple... refreshing/
"J!m"


----------



## Louish

lv.uni.girl said:


> I love this thread but stacking is impossible for me, everything just bunches up into one heavy blob of metal which doesn't look very elegant sadly  anyone else find it difficult to stack chain/link bracelets?



I just stack one bangle & one chain bracelet. Another chain bracelet makes it look too busy & a bit messy. I think another bangle would look lovely though


----------



## darkangel07760

Dany_37 said:


> Tiffany T-bar, round tag, beaded heart tag & Hermes Hapi on right
> Cartier Love, Tiffany cuff and Apple Watch 4 on left


I have a Tiffany T bar as well, I like how you stacked it. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## jimmie staton

darkangel07760 said:


> I have a Tiffany T bar as well, I like how you stacked it. Thanks for sharing!


So do I, The Tiffany T block is awesome.
"J!m"


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Louish said:


> I just stack one bangle & one chain bracelet. Another chain bracelet makes it look too busy & a bit messy. I think another bangle would look lovely though
> 
> View attachment 4321966


Very pretty!!!


----------



## MainlyBailey

My stack the other day. I'm on a green kick so excuse my loud polish!


----------



## jimmie staton

mzhurshie said:


> My stack the other day. I'm on a green kick so excuse my loud polish!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4333097


Nice stack and nice nail color. 
"J!m"


----------



## Louish

NikkisABagGirl said:


> Very pretty!!!



Thank you! It's not as substantial as most stacks you see on TPF but I love it!


----------



## jimmie staton

Louish said:


> Thank you! It's not as substantial as most stacks you see on TPF but I love it!


It's perfect. Enjoy it... don't justify, It's yours to do it as you please. I think it's substantial just the way it is, and if you want to do more, you can and if you don't, it's fine
"J!m"


----------



## TheMrsKwok

Mpill said:


> Today’s stack



Hello,

I am looking into getting a bvlgari bracelet like yours for everyday. Is your bvlgari durable ? does it ever came lose and fall off ur wrist ? 

I had two bracelet fallen off me and I have lost them. One Tiffany and one Gucci 

Thank you


----------



## Queen J

TechPrincess said:


> Been sporting this stack as a daily since Christmas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOTE



Love your marquise tennis bracelet!


----------



## MahoganyQT

I stacked my Cartier Love Cuff with my Effy Tincup today.


----------



## Queen J

Happy Valentines Everyone! ❤️


----------



## Mish_b

mzhurshie said:


> My stack the other day. I'm on a green kick so excuse my loud polish!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4333097


It looks very chic.


----------



## Canturi lover

Queen J said:


> View attachment 4342188
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Valentines Everyone! [emoji173]️



They all look fabulous together [emoji253]


----------



## Queen J

Oops..


----------



## Queen J

Canturi lover said:


> They all look fabulous together [emoji253]



Thank you Canturi lover.
I'm really loving the XL cuff


----------



## bunnycat

mzhurshie said:


> My stack the other day. I'm on a green kick so excuse my loud polish!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4333097



Love it and the green polish!



MahoganyQT said:


> I stacked my Cartier Love Cuff with my Effy Tincup today.
> View attachment 4338282


Beautiful MahoganyQT!



Queen J said:


> View attachment 4342188
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Valentines Everyone! ❤️



Gorgeous stack!


----------



## bunnycat

Today's stacking on the left side:

black diamond cuff ring, e-ring, rubedo 1837 ring on the ring finger and H behapi with RGHW, a silver open circle cuff I made and Kendra Scott.


----------



## Queen J

bunnycat said:


> Love it and the green polish!
> 
> 
> Beautiful MahoganyQT!
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous stack![/QUOTE
> 
> Thanks bunnycat.
> Your avatar kitty is very adorable and most stylish.


----------



## bunnycat

thank you kindly Queen J!


----------



## Caz71

Tiffany. Francesca - gold beaded with charms x


----------



## wantabalenciaga

Diamond stack


----------



## bunnycat

Caz71 said:


> Tiffany. Francesca - gold beaded with charms x
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4343267
> View attachment 4343268



Lovely arm stack!



wantabalenciaga said:


> Diamond stack



Beautifully classic! Nothing else like a 6 prong solitaire and 5 stone for classic beauty.


----------



## MahoganyQT

Stack of my black and white diamond tennis bracelets and John Hardy rings


----------



## Cruisin4Coach

Not sure if this is the right place, but I love the idea of stacking bracelets, but a lot of mine either don’t seem to look right or it looks like I’m wearing too much gold and diamonds (lol, is there such a thing?)  Anyway, I came across this gorgeous cuff bracelet which looks like a stack and I love it!  Got it today and will be wearing it a lot! It is 18k rose gold with 3 cts in diamonds, Italian design.  I can wear this and enjoy the stacked look without tangling or scratching bracelets..  Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## Canturi lover

Cruisin4Coach said:


> Not sure if this is the right place, but I love the idea of stacking bracelets, but a lot of mine either don’t seem to look right or it looks like I’m wearing too much gold and diamonds (lol, is there such a thing?)  Anyway, I came across this gorgeous cuff bracelet which looks like a stack and I love it!  Got it today and will be wearing it a lot! It is 18k rose gold with 3 cts in diamonds, Italian design.  I can wear this and enjoy the stacked look without tangling or scratching bracelets..  Thanks for letting me share.



This looks fabulous [emoji253]


----------



## NOIRetMoi

My ride or die stack 


Lynseyrn said:


> My stack. Got two David Yurman bangles for a bday present to myself.


I love how they look with the Love bracelet! Are they perfectly round like classic bangles or sit flush with the shape of the Love bracelet?
Thank you!


----------



## Mpill

MahoganyQT said:


> Stack of my black and white diamond tennis bracelets and John Hardy rings
> View attachment 4350456



MahoganyQT, this combo is gorgeous! I’m particularly in love with the black diamond bracelet. Details?


----------



## MahoganyQT

Mpill said:


> MahoganyQT, this combo is gorgeous! I’m particularly in love with the black diamond bracelet. Details?



Thank you! My DH found it on amazon about 5 years ago. I did a quick search and I don’t think it’s still available. I saw some similar ones but I could always recognize mine based on the glowing review that I left when I got it. The black diamonds are very sparkly.


----------



## MahoganyQT

Another Effy pearl and Cartier Love stack. This time with a multicolored pearl bracelet.


----------



## Armcandyjunkie29

Chopard, Cartier, VCA


----------



## DebLuvsLV

bunnycat said:


> These are lovely together!



Love this stack. Do they still sell that Hermès bracelet? I didn’t see it on their website.


----------



## MainlyBailey

Armcandyjunkie29 said:


> View attachment 4382391
> View attachment 4382390
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chopard, Cartier, VCA


Love the chopard! Is it comfy? I'm between this and the Piaget Possession bracelet. And could you share your sizes for love and the happy hearts bangle?


----------



## Miraku

MahoganyQT said:


> Another Effy pearl and Cartier Love stack. This time with a multicolored pearl bracelet.
> View attachment 4378322


LOVE YOUR NAILS!!


----------



## essiedub

Cruisin4Coach said:


> Not sure if this is the right place, but I love the idea of stacking bracelets, but a lot of mine either don’t seem to look right or it looks like I’m wearing too much gold and diamonds (lol, is there such a thing?)  Anyway, I came across this gorgeous cuff bracelet which looks like a stack and I love it!  Got it today and will be wearing it a lot! It is 18k rose gold with 3 cts in diamonds, Italian design.  I can wear this and enjoy the stacked look without tangling or scratching bracelets..  Thanks for letting me share.



Is this one piece? If so...that is beyond awesome!


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Cartier Love cuff in YG stacked with diamond tennis bracelet (3.30 ttcw, 18k WG).


----------



## MahoganyQT

Miraku said:


> LOVE YOUR NAILS!!



Thank you!


----------



## chessmont

MahoganyQT said:


> Another Effy pearl and Cartier Love stack. This time with a multicolored pearl bracelet.
> View attachment 4378322


oh my your hand is elegant and beautiful!  I envy you! (but then again I am 62 with corresponding hands LOL)


----------



## MahoganyQT

chessmont said:


> oh my your hand is elegant and beautiful!  I envy you! (but then again I am 62 with corresponding hands LOL)



Thank you! I’m 42 and obsessed with hand lotion! [emoji5]


----------



## chessmont

MahoganyQT said:


> Thank you! I’m 42 and obsessed with hand lotion! [emoji5]


wow!  Amazing!


----------



## Kindness3

Queen J said:


> View attachment 4342188
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Valentines Everyone! ❤️


I love it congrats how comfortably is cuff with your love .love new large cuff yellow too thank u posting pictures looks amazing on you


----------



## Kindness3

My favorite look .Thank you for letting me share my collection of cartier collection


----------



## Pink Bubbles

Simple stack. I like to wear my watch alone. [emoji7]


----------



## MahoganyQT

Suzy Levian Diamonds by the yard and Cartier Love cuff.


----------



## MahoganyQT

Sonya Ltd. St. Croix Hook and Caribbijou West Indian bangles and rings.


----------



## GeorginaLavender

Baby stack


----------



## jimmie staton

MahoganyQT said:


> Sonya Ltd. St. Croix Hook and Caribbijou West Indian bangles and rings.
> 
> View attachment 4407272


awesome.
"J!m"


----------



## missie1

Armcandyjunkie29 said:


> View attachment 4382391
> View attachment 4382390
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chopard, Cartier, VCA


Your arm is amazing


----------



## Monaliceke

Does this count as stacking?


----------



## Monaliceke

Most recent purchase of Bvlgari rings  The first 1was a Anniversary gift from DH and second one is from myself as a birthday present. Thanks for letting me share


----------



## MahoganyQT

I stacked my two favorite bracelets today. My Cartier love cuff and paper bead bracelet purchased in Kenya.


----------



## Maxt

MahoganyQT said:


> Suzy Levian Diamonds by the yard and Cartier Love cuff.
> View attachment 4404678



This is stunning


----------



## jimmie staton

MahoganyQT said:


> I stacked my two favorite bracelets today. My Cartier love cuff and paper bead bracelet purchased in Kenya.
> View attachment 4436227


Love it... so exotic, hypnotic and a grand gesture...  two continents together on one beautiful wrist... I believe that you can individually achieve world peace  with you modeling jewelry alone ! You have my vote Mrs. MahoganyQT for President of the United States of America... I am "J!m" and I approve this message.
"J!m"


----------



## jimmie staton

Maxt said:


> This is stunning


Love the matching nails with your jewelry on your post... splendidly done.
:J!m"


----------



## jimmie staton

jimmie staton said:


> Love it... so exotic, hypnotic and a grand gesture...  two continents together on one beautiful wrist... I believe that you can individually achieve world peace  with you modeling jewelry alone ! You have my vote Mrs. MahoganyQT for President of the United States of America... I am "J!m" and I approve this message.
> "J!m"


I must add the staging of the scarf... nice touch.
"J!m"


----------



## MahoganyQT

jimmie staton said:


> I must add the staging of the scarf... nice touch.
> "J!m"



Thanks! It’s actually my dress, it has a boho look to it. I love reading your responses! You are sooo funny!


----------



## MahoganyQT

Maxt said:


> This is stunning



Thank you!


----------



## jimmie staton

MahoganyQT said:


> Thanks! It’s actually my dress, it has a boho look to it. I love reading your responses! You are sooo funny!


That was your dress ? Oh my heavenly stars... AND a fashion model... Purseforum has hit the lottery in having you make guest appearances on posts from you... clearly, you are a secretly famous celebrity/social media influencer and is receiving a million dollars per post endorsement deal... if not, you should be. I am sure the Boho look and any other looks look great on you. I am glad you like reading my responses and hope it adds a smile to your face and brightens your day... because I like writing them to and for and about you.
"J!m"


----------



## SilverBen

Stacks from the past weeks


----------



## Firstchanellv28

Love the simple infinity tiffany with my rolex date just


----------



## Sallyscience

Lagos Diamond "X" caviar bracelet and (new) Lagos oval link bracelet. 

"I see it, I like it, I want it, I got it"


----------



## darkangel07760

Loving this ring stack today!


----------



## Kitsunegrl

Finally gave this bracelet a good cleaning.


----------



## LiveAndLuxessorize

I like larger stacks on others, but think any more than two bracelets looks overwhelming on myself as my hands and wrists are quite petite. So on a daily basis I usually only wear my free love bracelet, and I stack with the clic h when I’m dressing up a bit more. But I really love this combo even though it’s simple


----------



## WillstarveforLV

Hermes and David Yurman stack:


----------



## WillstarveforLV

Todays stack:


----------



## WillstarveforLV




----------



## lenarmc

darkangel07760 said:


> Loving this ring stack today!



May I ask where did you get your skull ring? I’ve been looking for something small that’s not for men.


----------



## kipje90

Long time since I posted here, my small contributions today:


----------



## MahoganyQT

I’m wearing another simple stack today.


----------



## jimmie staton

MahoganyQT said:


> View attachment 4487066
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I’m wearing another simple stack today.


You say "simple"... I say "artisanal". Thank you for your long awaited, highly favored and eagerly anticipated post(s). I've been waiting with baited breath. Respectfully and simply... I miss you. 
"J!m"


----------



## MahoganyQT

jimmie staton said:


> You say "simple"... I say "artisanal". Thank you for your long awaited, highly favored and eagerly anticipated post(s). I've been waiting with baited breath. Respectfully and simply... I miss you.
> "J!m"



J!m, you are too much! I missed you and your kind and humorous words.They lighten up my hectic days.  I preferred using the app due to its convenience so I haven’t been logging on to TPF as often as I used to, but I do miss it.


----------



## jimmie staton

MahoganyQT said:


> J!m, you are too much! I missed you and your kind and humorous words.They lighten up my hectic days.  I preferred using the app due to its convenience so I haven’t been logging on to TPF as often as I used to, but I do miss it.


I can be... I can be. It's an honor to be able to brighten your day... you brighten mine every time I see a post from you. I know it's not just for me but for the world, Thank you for making the world a better place... MahoganyQT for President 2020. I am "J!m" and I approve this message.
"J!m"


----------



## efleon

Today’s stack because I needed a little extra mojo...been going through a rough patch.
All Lagos and Yurman.


----------



## AManIntoFashion

My yellow gold and sterling silver jewelry with my watch!! No brand names for anything, just gold and silver together.


----------



## darkangel07760

lenarmc said:


> May I ask where did you get your skull ring? I’ve been looking for something small that’s not for men.


I apologize for my late reply! My husband and I recently moved and I am finally getting back into the swing of things. I bought the ring from a company called Until Death. 
https://www.untildeathinc.com/


----------



## darkangel07760

lenarmc said:


> May I ask where did you get your skull ring? I’ve been looking for something small that’s not for men.


I apologize for my late reply! My husband and I recently moved and I am finally getting back into the swing of things. I bought the ring from a company called Until Death. 
https://www.untildeathinc.com/


----------



## Firstchanellv28

Wonderful week


----------



## Firstchanellv28

When bae naps on you and you too free ❤️


----------



## kipje90

Got myself a new bracelet, a diamond bezel one. Now only to figure out how I like to stack it.


----------



## viewwing

Firstchanellv28 said:


> Wonderful week


Which are these necklaces? The pic is blur


----------



## Love4shopping

Shulina said:


> My first time trying layering. Whatcha think?


Hello what size is your Legers bracelet isit the Xs or small thanks


----------



## Love4shopping

purse512 said:


> Trying out this stack.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3467390


Hello what size is your leger isit Xs or small thNks


----------



## Firstchanellv28

viewwing said:


> Which are these necklaces? The pic is blur


 They are 18 k yellow gold Tiffany & Co. & the initial with diamonds are from Star Jewelry Japan.


----------



## Queen J

A birthday gift from my BFF...the Cartier Trinity bracelet. I LVE it!
Looks good stacked


----------



## AntiqueShopper

Queen J said:


> View attachment 4521069
> 
> A birthday gift from my BFF...the Cartier Trinity bracelet. I LVE it!
> Looks good stacked


Great stack!  May I ask about your different width loves?  What styles are they?  Classic?  Thin?  Wide?


----------



## darkangel07760

What I have been living in the past few days


----------



## VCA21

My favorite combinations theoretically........


----------



## bhurry

Friday stack


----------



## Cool Breeze

bhurry said:


> Friday stack


Love the Marco Bicego bracelet!  He’s one of my favorite designers.


----------



## oreo713

darkangel07760 said:


> What I have been living in the past few days


Lovely stack!  May I ask who the designer of the evil eye is?  Stunning!


----------



## kipje90

Got a new job and decided to treat myself to something gorgeous, the medor watch


----------



## ouiouilexiaussi

Tiffany x Marla Aaron (created the chain myself)


----------



## am3070

New to this forum *waves hi*...have just gotten into investing in beautiful pieces! 

My new watch with a special pearl and rose gold bracelet I got in Hawaii


----------



## BittyMonkey

Trying something a bit more unorthodox today as I try and make use of what is in my closet. Vintage gold bracelet, stacked with an older Gorjana leather wrap and Lombia bracelets.


----------



## darkangel07760

oreo713 said:


> Lovely stack!  May I ask who the designer of the evil eye is?  Stunning!


Hello! Sorry for the late reply, the designer is Judith Ripka!


----------



## Souzie

Micro and Rivale Double Tour..


----------



## oreo713

darkangel07760 said:


> Hello! Sorry for the late reply, the designer is Judith Ripka!


Thank you.  I love it!


----------



## BlingItOn

Happy Monday, everyone!


----------



## Hurrem1001

BlingItOn said:


> Happy Monday, everyone!



Beautiful!


----------



## ouiouilexiaussi

Playing around with charms and chains. I need to pull these out more often; I don't usually wear more then one or two necklaces, but I’m digging this look.


----------



## meluvs2shop

BlingItOn said:


> Happy Monday, everyone!


Do you wear your tennis bracelet everyday? Love the look.


----------



## BlingItOn

meluvs2shop said:


> Do you wear your tennis bracelet everyday? Love the look.


Thank you! I do not wear my tennis bracelet daily. I like to try and mix up my jewelry, although I am not very good about it lately. I need to come to this thread more often for inspiration!


----------



## lxrac

xsouzie said:


> Micro and Rivale Double Tour..
> View attachment 4538750



Hi what color version is your rivale double tour?


----------



## Souzie

lxrac said:


> Hi what color version is your rivale double tour?


Hello!!  I believe it's Etain


----------



## jimmie staton

kipje90 said:


> Got a new job and decided to treat myself to something gorgeous, the medor watch


Your Hermes Medor watch is amazing Kipje90 !
"J!m"


----------



## jimmie staton

ouiouilexiaussi said:


> Playing around with charms and chains. I need to pull these out more often; I don't usually wear more then one or two necklaces, but I’m digging this look.


Great look Ouiouilexiaussi ! Clever and creative... very unique, powerful and intelligent.
"J!m"


----------



## lxrac

xsouzie said:


> Hello!!  I believe it's Etain



Love that Etain color! I want the etoupe one. Is this in size T1? I have small wrist too but unsure what size to get


----------



## Souzie

lxrac said:


> Love that Etain color! I want the etoupe one. Is this in size T1? I have small wrist too but unsure what size to get


It's an XS in the old sizing which I think is the same as T1.  If it helps, my wrist measures roughly 14 cm and I wear a 15 in the Love bracelets


----------



## ouiouilexiaussi

jimmie staton said:


> Great look Ouiouilexiaussi ! Clever and creative... very unique, powerful and intelligent.
> "J!m"


Thank you!!


----------



## jimmie staton

ouiouilexiaussi said:


> Thank you!!


honored Ouiouilexiasussi.
"J!m"


----------



## znaifeh

Today’s casual mix while doing some work. Tiffany and Cartier


----------



## BlingItOn

Today’s casual Monday stack.


----------



## ouiouilexiaussi

Vintage sterling charms and chains...


----------



## kipje90

Thank you. So happy I got it! @jimmie staton


----------



## jimmie staton

ouiouilexiaussi said:


> Playing around with charms and chains. I need to pull these out more often; I don't usually wear more then one or two necklaces, but I’m digging this look.


Everyone on the Purseforum and myself is really digging this look. I dub thee … 'Celebrity Jewelry Stylist to the Stars'.
"J!m"


----------



## jimmie staton

kipje90 said:


> Thank you. So happy I got it! @jimmie staton


Honored kipje90.
"J!m"


----------



## ouiouilexiaussi

jimmie staton said:


> Everyone on the Purseforum and myself is really digging this look. I dub thee … 'Celebrity Jewelry Stylist to the Stars'.
> "J!m"


Lol, thank you!


----------



## jimmie staton

ouiouilexiaussi said:


> Lol, thank you!


Honored ouiouilexiaussi.
"J!m"


----------



## jimmie staton

kipje90 said:


> Thank you. So happy I got it! @jimmie staton


Quick question kipje90... what inspired you to get it ? What was it that made you say "This is me and this is mine ?" I believe that each design by Hermes tells a different story about the owner... The Kelly is regal princess like, prim and proper... the Medor is rebellion with style and expensive taste, and so on and so forth. I guess that is why I love the Medor collection so much.
"J!m"


----------



## jimmie staton

kipje90 said:


> Thank you. So happy I got it! @jimmie staton


Quick question... what inspired you to get it ? What was it that made you say "This is me and this is mine ?" I believe that each design by Hermes tells a different story about the owner... The Kelly is princess like, prim and proper... the Medor is rebellion with style and expensive taste, and so on and so forth. I guess that is why I love the Medor collection


----------



## kipje90

jimmie staton said:


> Quick question kipje90... what inspired you to get it ? What was it that made you say "This is me and this is mine ?" I believe that each design by Hermes tells a different story about the owner... The Kelly is regal princess like, prim and proper... the Medor is rebellion with style and expensive taste, and so on and so forth. I guess that is why I love the Medor collection so much.
> "J!m"



You are right on the money, rebellion with style. My style is classy meets rebel, so ripped jeans with Chanel or a girly dress with combat boots. And because of my personal taste this watch is a perfect extension of my personality. I fell in love with the Medor watch years ago because of its versatility, bracelet meets watch. And when the timing was right (was offered a new job) this vintage baby popped up. Still over the moon with it!


----------



## jimmie staton

kipje90 said:


> You are right on the money, rebellion with style. My style is classy meets rebel, so ripped jeans with Chanel or a girly dress with combat boots. And because of my personal taste this watch is a perfect extension of my personality. I fell in love with the Medor watch years ago because of its versatility, bracelet meets watch. And when the timing was right (was offered a new job) this vintage baby popped up. Still over the moon with it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4581183


Awesome !!!! I love when personal style meets stylish personality. When what we wear represents a side of us and that we wear  fashion with personal style and not let fashion dictate and wear us to try to be in someone else's current style. Creating a movement, a moment, a memory... Now that's art !!! Keep on rocking in the free world. You are an inspiration to us all.
"J!m"


----------



## inverved

I need some advice!

This is my current wrist stack:



I wear the Love bracelet and two diamond bracelets at all times and the 18k YG bead bracelet occasionally, however, I've been offered a good price on purchasing another one of the same bead bracelets. Do you think it will look OTT if I wear them all stacked together? Or should I just stick to what I have for the time being?


----------



## MahoganyQT

I envisioned this stack prior to receiving the LV Keep It  and HMM bracelets but still can’t get over how nice it looks in person!


----------



## WinterBlossom89

Chopard Lapis Lazulli bangle combined with Louis Vuitton Lapis


----------



## jimmie staton

MahoganyQT said:


> I envisioned this stack prior to receiving the LV Keep It  and HMM bracelets but still can’t get over how nice it looks in person!
> View attachment 4606944


Excellent stack and stack choice(s). You are a visionary with exquisite taste and amazing style. MahoganyQT, you are Purseforum's A-One since Day One ! Live long and Stack on !
"J!m"


----------



## Hurrem1001

no_1_diva said:


> I need some advice!
> 
> This is my current wrist stack:
> 
> View attachment 4604073
> 
> I wear the Love bracelet and two diamond bracelets at all times and the 18k YG bead bracelet occasionally, however, I've been offered a good price on purchasing another one of the same bead bracelets. Do you think it will look OTT if I wear them all stacked together? Or should I just stick to what I have for the time being?



This is absolutely gorgeous, and no it won’t look OTT to stack another bead bracelet.


----------



## Hurrem1001

MahoganyQT said:


> I envisioned this stack prior to receiving the LV Keep It  and HMM bracelets but still can’t get over how nice it looks in person!
> View attachment 4606944



I’m absolutely loving this. It looks stunning your skin tone!


----------



## MahoganyQT

jimmie staton said:


> Excellent stack and stack choice(s). You are a visionary with exquisite taste and amazing style. MahoganyQT, you are Purseforum's A-One since Day One ! Live long and Stack on !
> "J!m"





coachlover1000 said:


> I’m absolutely loving this. It looks stunning your skin tone!



Thank you both!


----------



## jimmie staton

MahoganyQT said:


> Thank you both!


honored...
"J!m"


----------



## Hurrem1001

no_1_diva said:


> I need some advice!
> 
> This is my current wrist stack:
> 
> View attachment 4604073
> 
> I wear the Love bracelet and two diamond bracelets at all times and the 18k YG bead bracelet occasionally, however, I've been offered a good price on purchasing another one of the same bead bracelets. Do you think it will look OTT if I wear them all stacked together? Or should I just stick to what I have for the time being?



Actually, you know what I would do? Put a diamond bracelet on both sides of the Cartier, then put the beaded bracelets on the outside of the diamond ones. I don’t know if you’ll like this idea, but when I looked at your post again, I thought that arrangement would be perfect!


----------



## inverved

coachlover1000 said:


> This is absolutely gorgeous, and no it won’t look OTT to stack another bead bracelet.





coachlover1000 said:


> Actually, you know what I would do? Put a diamond bracelet on both sides of the Cartier, then put the beaded bracelets on the outside of the diamond ones. I don’t know if you’ll like this idea, but when I looked at your post again, I thought that arrangement would be perfect!



Thanks for your advice! 

I ended up going in to the store today and getting the 18k rose gold bead bracelet and feel like my stack is now complete. This is how I decided to re-arrange it...


----------



## Hurrem1001

no_1_diva said:


> Thanks for your advice!
> 
> I ended up going in to the store today and getting the 18k rose gold bead bracelet and feel like my stack is now complete. This is how I decided to re-arrange it...
> 
> View attachment 4608860



That is perfect!


----------



## ouiouilexiaussi

A lot of silver + a little gold.


----------



## merekat703

Yurman for today


----------



## ouiouilexiaussi

The garnet skull I wanted was 40% off so I got him! Layered him with my vintage sword pendant.


----------



## BlingItOn

Trying out this stack today. I still want to add to it!


----------



## dotty8

MahoganyQT said:


> I envisioned this stack prior to receiving the LV Keep It  and HMM bracelets but still can’t get over how nice it looks in person!
> View attachment 4606944





WinterBlossom89 said:


> View attachment 4607181
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chopard Lapis Lazulli bangle combined with Louis Vuitton Lapis



Gorgeous  Pieces from both stacks are on my wishlist, too


----------



## MahoganyQT

dotty8 said:


> Gorgeous  Pieces from both stacks are on my wishlist, too


Thanks! You won’t regret them!


----------



## jtc103

Here's my stack for today


----------



## Kamilaa

WinterBlossom89 said:


> View attachment 4607181
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chopard Lapis Lazulli bangle combined with Louis Vuitton Lapis


Looks awesome! Are you happy with the Chopard bangle? I am thinking about getting it with malachite stone but still unsure...


----------



## BlingItOn

Adding on! I want to get the thin JUC and the stack will be complete.


----------



## zara0106

BlingItOn said:


> Adding on! I want to get the thin JUC and the stack will be complete.



Love your stack! What are the details for the bracelet on the very right please?


----------



## BlingItOn

zara0106 said:


> Love your stack! What are the details for the bracelet on the very right please?


Thank you! It’s from Nordstrom—the Bony Levy “Rounded Rectangle Diamond Bangle Bracelet”. It’s on sale! One of the reviewers said it unclasps a lot. I only wore it once so far, but it stayed put.


----------



## Luna

Love a good stack!!


----------



## ouiouilexiaussi

Happy Friyay! A bit of vintage, a bit of new, and a dash of Marla Aaron!


----------



## Plussizegirl




----------



## Plussizegirl

Nomination.


----------



## efleon

So I normally don’t stack but I found this vintage 18k 15” strand that alternates shiny and matte geometric nuggets and it spoke “Alex Sepkus” to me so I’m trying to stack it with my Sepkus 18k sapphire “Circle” pendant.
Is it “bling” or “bling-overkill”
All thoughts/advice to this newby stacker appreciated!


----------



## Missydora

Heres my dainty 18k rose stack.


----------



## GinaLilith

efleon said:


> View attachment 4652067
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I normally don’t stack but I found this vintage 18k 15” strand that alternates shiny and matte geometric nuggets and it spoke “Alex Sepkus” to me so I’m trying to stack it with my Sepkus 18k sapphire “Circle” pendant.
> Is it “bling” or “bling-overkill”
> All thoughts/advice to this newby stacker appreciated!



Love it! Both are gorgeous Not an overkill at all


----------



## Onebagtoomany

efleon said:


> View attachment 4652067
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I normally don’t stack but I found this vintage 18k 15” strand that alternates shiny and matte geometric nuggets and it spoke “Alex Sepkus” to me so I’m trying to stack it with my Sepkus 18k sapphire “Circle” pendant.
> Is it “bling” or “bling-overkill”
> All thoughts/advice to this newby stacker appreciated!



Looks fab!


----------



## viewwing

Missydora said:


> Heres my dainty 18k rose stack.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4652937


Perfect! What’s the ring on top? And your Victoria is perfect!


----------



## Missydora

viewwing said:


> Perfect! What’s the ring on top? And your Victoria is perfect!


Thank you mine isn't a Tiffany ring. Is only when you mention the victoria ring and I googled it did I realise,  oh yeah it looks similar  the band on mine is thinner but is good dupe   I found both these dainty size ones at a jewellers in Ginza, Japan.  The top ring is actually intertwined with the middle one.


----------



## viewwing

Missydora said:


> Thank you mine isn't a Tiffany ring. Is only when you mention the victoria ring and I googled it did I realise,  oh yeah it looks similar  the band on mine is thinner but is good dupe   I found both these dainty size ones at a jewellers in Ginza, Japan.  The top ring is actually intertwined with the middle one.


They’re so pretty! What’s the brand of the jeweler in Japan please?


----------



## Missydora

viewwing said:


> They’re so pretty! What’s the brand of the jeweler in Japan please?


I'm not entirely sure, as I got from a jewellery shop that sold alot of named branded jewellery.  The lady started taking out lots of boxes of my size rings as I was only there for 5 days so didn't want something that needed resizing.  Plus we had alot of language problems as the lady didn't really understand english, I'm inclined to think it maybe called star jewellry, maybe wrong.  It was one of those impulse buy things. Went in just to look and came out with something unexpected.  It wasn't very expensive both rings came to total of the price of a LV speedy 25 bag  the carat diamonds are quite low on both 0.18ct and 0.052ct. I have really small hands and thin fingers, large diamonds and solitaires dont look good on me. It's hard to find rings without altering.  Part of why I bought it. And it looked alright


----------



## viewwing

Missydora said:


> I'm not entirely sure, as I got from a jewellery shop that sold alot of named branded jewellery.  The lady started taking out lots of boxes of my size rings as I was only there for 5 days so didn't want something that needed resizing.  Plus we had alot of language problems as the lady didn't really understand english, I'm inclined to think it maybe called star jewellry, maybe wrong.  It was one of those impulse buy things. Went in just to look and came out with something unexpected.  It wasn't very expensive both rings came to total of the price of a LV speedy 25 bag  the carat diamonds are quite low on both 0.18ct and 0.052ct. I have really small hands and thin fingers, large diamonds and solitaires dont look good on me. It's hard to find rings without altering.  Part of why I bought it. And it looked alright


I love dainty rings! I’m petite with small hands too! You scored! You should go back there if you ever get the chance.


----------



## Welltraveled!

ouiouilexiaussi said:


> The garnet skull I wanted was 40% off so I got him! Layered him with my vintage sword pendant.
> View attachment 4632920
> View attachment 4632919



love your silver pieces!  Where do you purchase them from.


----------



## ouiouilexiaussi

Welltraveled! said:


> love your silver pieces!  Where do you purchase them from.



Oh, thank you kindly! I get most of my pieces from Etsy and eBay. I've even found a few on Instagram; I follow a few vintage jewelry sellers there. 
I got the skull here: https://www.etsy.com/shop/SacredBarcelona


----------



## ouiouilexiaussi

Today’s layers.


----------



## Mslizzy

no_1_diva said:


> Thanks for your advice!
> 
> I ended up going in to the store today and getting the 18k rose gold bead bracelet and feel like my stack is now complete. This is how I decided to re-arrange it...
> 
> View attachment 4608860


Love this!  If you dont mine, can you share about your diamond bracelets? Are they bangles or bracelets and from where?


----------



## MahoganyQT

I added a Tiffany black jade CBTY bracelet to my left arm stack.


----------



## shaezie

Oh nice. I love layering my accessories especially jewelleries. Mix and match them according to your mood is the best way to layer your precious pieces.


----------



## Firstchanellv28

Can’t decide which side to stack so rotating between the left and right


----------



## MainlyBailey

Just added a yellow gold w/ diamond David Yurman to the stack!


----------



## SDC2003

Latest addition to my stack - the juste un  clou. I don’t know why I didn’t get it sooner. I was thinking it was too masculine but no it’s perfect. Now I’m thinking my van cleef is looking a little out of place and think I should stack on my other wrist!


----------



## Tempo

My two-tone stack!


----------



## Rockysmom

MainlyBailey said:


> Just added a yellow gold w/ diamond David Yurman to the stack!


I really like your David Yurman cuff. Is it shaped similar to the Loves?


----------



## ouiouilexiaussi

Firstchanellv28 said:


> Can’t decide which side to stack so rotating between the left and right


I like the right hand stack better. Also - loving your nails!


----------



## ouiouilexiaussi

I layered a vintage Chai medallion (an eBay find) with my Hamsa pendant (via Etsy) on Friday.


----------



## Firstchanellv28

ouiouilexiaussi said:


> I like the right hand stack better. Also - loving your nails!


Thank you! Good to hear


----------



## Sallyscience

Lagos bracelets today.  I picked up the one with the white topaz stone at TJ Maxx this weekend - they had a bunch of beautiful pieces and I was soooo tempted to buy several! I'm hoping there are a few left the next time I go back.


----------



## Compass Rose

efleon said:


> View attachment 4652067
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I normally don’t stack but I found this vintage 18k 15” strand that alternates shiny and matte geometric nuggets and it spoke “Alex Sepkus” to me so I’m trying to stack it with my Sepkus 18k sapphire “Circle” pendant.
> Is it “bling” or “bling-overkill”
> All thoughts/advice to this newby stacker appreciated!


I like it!  Very, very nice!


----------



## MainlyBailey

Rockysmom said:


> I really like your David Yurman cuff. Is it shaped similar to the Loves?


 it is very similar in shape and fits so well with the loves!! It's definitely on the pricey side for a David Yurman but totally worth it!


----------



## MahoganyQT

I stacked my Cartier Love cuff with my David Yurman cable bracelet today. I also wore my Tory Burch stacking ring.


----------



## Rockysmom

MainlyBailey said:


> Just added a yellow gold w/ diamond David Yurman to the stack!


What size love do you wear and what size Yurman do you have? Thanks!


----------



## BlingItOn

A Thursday mood.


----------



## ouiouilexiaussi

Today I stacked charms instead of necklaces. The watch chain is a recent $30 eBay find, enhanced with a book chain extension and a few charms: a skull with garnet eyes, an antique tassel, and a vintage number "5."


----------



## MainlyBailey

Rockysmom said:


> What size love do you wear and what size Yurman do you have? Thanks!


Im a Cartier size 16, and a Yurman small.


----------



## essiedub

ouiouilexiaussi said:


> Today I stacked charms instead of necklaces. The watch chain is a recent $30 eBay find, enhanced with a book chain extension and a few charms: a skull with garnet eyes, an antique tassel, and a vintage number "5."
> 
> View attachment 4677245


Really like your long chains. This is so sophisticated and minimal..yet has such presence! Sorry to be daft but which part is the watch chain vs. the book extension? Is the book extension the u-shaped thing? Why is it called that?


----------



## ouiouilexiaussi

essiedub said:


> Really like your long chains. This is so sophisticated and minimal..yet has such presence! Sorry to be daft but which part is the watch chain vs. the book extension? Is the book extension the u-shaped thing? Why is it called that?



Thanks so much! Lol, you’re not being daft! Book chain is a style of chain that has sections of flat, folded bits of metal folded over, interlocking with rings (please see the section of chain on the the left side of the blurry image below, lol) . The “U” shaped piece is a charm holder.


----------



## ouiouilexiaussi

Playing with dainty chains. I usually don’t wear them layered because I prefer statement pieces, but this combo is fun enough for me to try in the future. It’s giving me t-shirt and jeans vibes...


----------



## yogurtmega

MainlyBailey said:


> Just added a yellow gold w/ diamond David Yurman to the stack!


I’ve been wanting to add a yurman to my Small love stack for a long time! This is brilliant! Would you mind sharing the width of the yurman? 4mm? Also which wrist size you get? Thanks!!!


----------



## MainlyBailey

yogurtmega said:


> I’ve been wanting to add a yurman to my Small love stack for a long time! This is brilliant! Would you mind sharing the width of the yurman? 4mm? Also which wrist size you get? Thanks!!!


I think the Yurman goes so well with small loves! This is the Cable Spira in 3mm. I got the size small.


----------



## MahoganyQT

Left hand stack consisting of Suzy Levian diamond and tanzanite station bracelets along with a Tiffany jade CBTY bracelet.


----------



## ouiouilexiaussi

More layers!


----------



## ouiouilexiaussi

Threw these on for a fun Instagram jewelry challenges (locks) and now I’m convinced I need to layer my necklaces on a more regular basis.


----------



## essiedub

ouiouilexiaussi said:


> Threw these on for a fun Instagram jewelry challenges (locks) and now I’m convinced I need to layer my necklaces on a more regular basis.
> View attachment 4712638


This looks really great! Are these like key rings that you’ve repurposed or are these jewelry pieces? Looks like you’re using special chains without closures. It’s so edgy ..just love the whole look!


----------



## ouiouilexiaussi

essiedub said:


> This looks really great! Are these like key rings that you’ve repurposed or are these jewelry pieces? Looks like you’re using special chains without closures. It’s so edgy ..just love the whole look!



Thank you! The carabiner locks are by Marla Aaron. She has necklaces to go with them too, but I make my own using vintage chains; I take off the clasps with pliers and add jump rings.


----------



## beth001

ouiouilexiaussi said:


> More layers!
> View attachment 4708179


Love the Chai!


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Bored in lockdown and playing with my jewellery - does this stack work or is it too much? I normally only stack my Love cuffs together, not sure if the more delicate tennis and Tiffany PBTY look balanced with the thicker Love


----------



## mularice

Onebagtoomany said:


> Bored in lockdown and playing with my jewellery - does this stack work or is it too much? I normally only stack my Love cuffs together, not sure if the more delicate tennis and Tiffany PBTY look balanced with the thicker Love



I think it absolutely works and is not too much at all! I stack a tennis bracelet, a dainty white gold bracelet and 3 Hermes bangles normally...!


----------



## beth001

Onebagtoomany said:


> Bored in lockdown and playing with my jewellery - does this stack work or is it too much? I normally only stack my Love cuffs together, not sure if the more delicate tennis and Tiffany PBTY look balanced with the thicker Love


It's a beautiful trio!


----------



## ouiouilexiaussi

beth001 said:


> Love the Chai!



Thank you!


----------



## ouiouilexiaussi

Made a beaded necklace that reflects my mood. It says “merde” with an upside down “R.” Lol


----------



## gwendo25

My fav look!  Roberto Coin 5.5 ct diamond bangle set in rose gold, stacked with 18 kt scattered diamond bangles.  Princess diamond right hand ring stacked with Pandora gold bands.


----------



## ouiouilexiaussi

Hey guys, hope you’re all in good health and staying home! I made a quick tutorial on how to make your necklaces/chains more versatile, if you’re interested.  Let me know what you think! Feedback is welcome; I’m still learning to make videos.


----------



## BlingItOn

Just sitting at home. Hope everyone is well!


----------



## gwendo25

Layering my pear shape with rose gold and then yellow gold. Love the versatility.


----------



## so_sofya1985

Stacked chopard ring on top of a wedding band


----------



## so_sofya1985

so_sofya1985 said:


> Stacked chopard ring on top of a wedding band
> View attachment 4755936


Sorry for my broken knuckles, I was boxing earlier


----------



## so_sofya1985

2 chopard rings stacked


----------



## so_sofya1985




----------



## cvalier26

I posted this in the Tiffany forum but I didn’t realize this thread existed! 
would it look strange to pair a rose gold .07 diamond by the yard with a white gold chain with a .7 topaz?


----------



## Kim O'Meara

Hi all! I love some stacking advice please  I like fine jewellery and mostly wear the same stuff day in and day out.

My current favourite bracelets are yellow gold with diamonds. But I don’t know how to stack properly tbh. One is looser than the other. The smaller one fits close and basically broke within a week. They took it back to repair or replace but I have a nagging feeling that I should replace with a different one because I’ll constantly worry.

If I replace, is it best to replace with a loose one like the one with the single stone or do you need to stack with different lengths to avoid tangling? Thanks for any advice.


----------



## Kim O'Meara

MahoganyQT said:


> Left hand stack consisting of Suzy Levian diamond and tanzanite station bracelets along with a Tiffany jade CBTY bracelet.
> View attachment 4706356



They look gorgeous together. Are they all the same length or do you mix lengths to adjust how they sit next to each other?


----------



## MahoganyQT

Kim O'Meara said:


> They look gorgeous together. Are they all the same length or do you mix lengths to adjust how they sit next to each other?



Thank You. I think they all are supposed to be about 7 inches long, but the differences in claps and branding plates changes the length. The thing I like about station bracelets is that you can adjust them by clipping the clasp to the rings that hold the stones. I do this because my wrists are pretty small. For the Jade bracelet, I clap it right where the Elsa Peretti plate starts because it adds about 1/2 an inch.


----------



## Kim O'Meara

MahoganyQT said:


> Thank You. I think they all are supposed to be about 7 inches long, but the differences in claps and branding plates changes the length. The thing I like about station bracelets is that you can adjust them by clipping the clasp to the rings that hold the stones. I do this because my wrists are pretty small. For the Jade bracelet, I clap it right where the Elsa Peretti plate starts because it adds about 1/2 an inch.



Thanks so much. The multi stone bracelet in my photo (earlier post) had a link that broke within a few days, so I’m replacing with a different one. It’s slightly more flexible length wise and the same brand as my other, Zoe Chicco, so it should work fine I think based on what you say


----------



## cvalier26

cvalier26 said:


> I posted this in the Tiffany forum but I didn’t realize this thread existed!
> would it look strange to pair a rose gold .07 diamond by the yard with a white gold chain with a .7 topaz?


I’m hesitating with the Tiffany small olive leaf pendant in silver : what do you think?
Maybe the topaz would look better worn on its own


----------



## cvalier26

Kim O'Meara said:


> Hi all! I love some stacking advice please  I like fine jewellery and mostly wear the same stuff day in and day out.
> 
> My current favourite bracelets are yellow gold with diamonds. But I don’t know how to stack properly tbh. One is looser than the other. The smaller one fits close and basically broke within a week. They took it back to repair or replace but I have a nagging feeling that I should replace with a different one because I’ll constantly worry.
> 
> If I replace, is it best to replace with a loose one like the one with the single stone or do you need to stack with different lengths to avoid tangling? Thanks for any advice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4757411


I stack with different lengths and place them snuggly on my wrists if that makes sense, so they don’t move


----------



## cvalier26

cvalier26 said:


> I’m hesitating with the Tiffany small olive leaf pendant in silver : what do you think?
> Maybe the topaz would look better worn on its own


Another contendant  .15 sapphire rg


----------



## happywife18




----------



## cvalier26

What do you think of layering rg .07 dbty pendant with rg Anchor?
what is the symbolic meaning of the anchor to you ?


----------



## cvalier26

Today’s layering  dbty and butterfly rg


----------



## ouiouilexiaussi

cvalier26 said:


> What do you think of layering rg .07 dbty pendant with rg Anchor?
> what is the symbolic meaning of the anchor to you ?
> 
> View attachment 4765105
> View attachment 4765104
> View attachment 4765113



That would be a cute combo; dby go with pretty much anything


----------



## ouiouilexiaussi

Playing with my new Marla Aaron bolt lock.


----------



## Comfortably Numb

cvalier26 said:


> What do you think of layering rg .07 dbty pendant with rg Anchor?
> what is the symbolic meaning of the anchor to you ?
> 
> View attachment 4765105
> View attachment 4765104
> View attachment 4765113



I think it would look great. Wish I had the anchor back when I was in college and a Delta Gamma!


----------



## Comfortably Numb

Some oldies but goodies... DY, ippolita bangles, and variety of Tiffany, DY and ippolita rings


----------



## Cool Breeze

ComfortablyNumb said:


> Some oldies but goodies... DY, ippolita bangles, and variety of Tiffany, DY and ippolita rings
> 
> View attachment 4775786
> 
> 
> View attachment 4775787
> 
> 
> View attachment 4775788
> 
> 
> View attachment 4775790
> 
> 
> View attachment 4775791


Love it all!


----------



## dorcast

ouiouilexiaussi said:


> Playing with my new Marla Aaron bolt lock.
> 
> View attachment 4771352


Yay for new lock!  They look great together


----------



## ouiouilexiaussi

dorcast said:


> Yay for new lock!  They look great together



Thank you! I wasn’t a huge fan of how the bolt looked on my necklace chains, so I’m glad I found a bracelet that works well with it.


----------



## LiveAndLuxessorize

Todays simple duo stack


----------



## iamraccoon

LiveAndLuxessorize said:


> Todays simple duo stack
> View attachment 4780661


ahhh i like that LV bracelet with Love combo. What is the name of the LV bracelet with Vivienne hanging from it?


----------



## LiveAndLuxessorize

iamraccoon said:


> ahhh i like that LV bracelet with Love combo. What is the name of the LV bracelet with Vivienne hanging from it?


Not sure of the exact name unfortunately, but it was a new release now in July so I’m sure you’ll be able to find it


----------



## foxgal

For a special anni, I added (well, told my DH what I’d like, lol) a dainty tiara ring to create a wedding stack. I also love how it looks with some other yg stackers I have, and then I can wear the sapphire ring on my right hand!


----------



## ouiouilexiaussi

Saint Christopher and Saint Matthew accompanied me on my trip to Trader Joe’s today.


----------



## gwendo25

Some of my stacking ideas. A little more difficult with necklaces as they do tend to tangle over time.


----------



## kemilia

gwendo25 said:


> Some of my stacking ideas. A little more difficult with necklaces as they do tend to tangle over time.
> 
> View attachment 4834723
> View attachment 4834724
> View attachment 4834725
> View attachment 4834726
> View attachment 4834727
> View attachment 4834728
> View attachment 4834729
> 
> 
> View attachment 4834730
> 
> 
> View attachment 4834731


I love bezel-set diamonds. Your stacks are gorgeous!


----------



## rollercoaster III

benswife2007 said:


> View attachment 4207912
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My little wedding ring stack.
> 
> Ering
> Tiffany wedding band
> Diamond Annv band


-U-N-B-E-L-I-E-V-A-B-L-E-


----------



## foxgal

Simple...but so comfy for everyday wear. Discovered my Tiffany bead bracelet works great with the Emerson and Oliver Dia bracelets!


----------



## mrs moulds

Rolex watch, my first piece of Tiffany’s  that my husband brought me 19 years ago, and e-ring


----------



## Stylingsecret




----------



## darkangel07760

ouiouilexiaussi said:


> Hey guys, hope you’re all in good health and staying home! I made a quick tutorial on how to make your necklaces/chains more versatile, if you’re interested.  Let me know what you think! Feedback is welcome; I’m still learning to make videos.



LOVE THIS.


----------



## darkangel07760

ouiouilexiaussi said:


> Playing with my new Marla Aaron bolt lock.
> 
> View attachment 4771352


Love the boltlock!  I just got the baby droplock but i have been eyeing the boltlock!


----------



## darkangel07760

foxgal said:


> Simple...but so comfy for everyday wear. Discovered my Tiffany bead bracelet works great with the Emerson and Oliver Dia bracelets!
> 
> View attachment 4979765


I love these bracelets, I think I need to get a few.


----------



## foxgal

darkangel07760 said:


> I love these bracelets, I think I need to get a few.



Just as an FYI, they aren’t meant to last very long. My colored ones are fading and some have twisted. That said I still love them for everyday wear. So light and comfortable and they don’t clank!


----------



## SChuong

My stacked Tiffany's rings- classic solitaire 1ct, shared prong band 3mm, legacy eternity band 3.2mm


----------



## MahoganyQT

I layered my Love cuff with a vintage scarab bracelet today. I’m liking this combo.


----------



## cvalier26

Much more modest  my tiny diamond and tiny bean in rose gold


----------



## floatinglili

MahoganyQT said:


> I layered my Love cuff with a vintage scarab bracelet today. I’m liking this combo.
> View attachment 5106829


Love this! Really cool.


----------



## MahoganyQT

floatinglili said:


> Love this! Really cool.


Thank you!!


----------



## dotty8

I stacked the Hermes 'Clic H' bangle and Chanel pearl bracelet  ... sorry for the messy chocolate sauce


----------



## skyqueen

MahoganyQT said:


> I layered my Love cuff with a vintage scarab bracelet today. I’m liking this combo.
> View attachment 5106829


I love this combo!


----------



## MahoganyQT

skyqueen said:


> I love this combo!



Thank you!!!


----------



## udalrike

I wear this stack today


----------



## carleykitten

foxgal said:


> For a special anni, I added (well, told my DH what I’d like, lol) a dainty tiara ring to create a wedding stack. I also love how it looks with some other yg stackers I have, and then I can wear the sapphire ring on my right hand!
> 
> View attachment 4814280
> View attachment 4814281


Hi, I know this is old...but I love the tiara ring... where did you find that?????


----------



## foxgal

carleykitten said:


> Hi, I know this is old...but I love the tiara ring... where did you find that?????



Thank you! I smile every time I look at my set Lots of designers are making tiara and curved bands now as they are getting more popular. In doing my research for one, I fell in love with the designs by Anna Sheffield and Artemer Studio. There are also a ton on Etsy that use all kinds of gemstones. I decided on using moissanite in this band and got it from KSiJewelryCo on Etsy. Also great reviews and options from AuroraDesigner on Etsy.


----------



## BlingItOn

Playing with mixed metals today to work from home!


----------



## Tatti_




----------



## darkangel07760

MahoganyQT said:


> I layered my Love cuff with a vintage scarab bracelet today. I’m liking this combo.
> View attachment 5106829


Love this!


----------



## Blingthang

Today's small stack,


----------



## Tempo

I can not help myself! I love stacking!


----------



## jaskg144

Current bracelet stack   Bought this 14k gold evil eye bracelet in Greece a couple of weeks ago and added it to my stack.


----------



## Firstchanellv28

Loving everything ❤️


----------



## dotty8

*Hermes *Clic H and *Miu miu* swallow bracelet


----------



## mrs moulds

Loving this combo today ❤️


----------



## SmokieDragon

My stacks


----------



## mrs moulds

Today:


----------



## jforjasmine

Stacking experts, I need some advice.

I wear a YG small Love and a 3 stone YG DBTY bracelet. I love the Tiffany Bead bracelet in YG but am looking at alternatives.

1) Tiffany bead bracelet in SS with RG tag - will SS look out of place with my YG bracelets?
2) Carolina Bucci two tone discoball bracelet in YG + RG or full YG.

I plan to wear it 24/7 but worry how SS would wear against YG in the long run (plus tarnishing). My skin tone is tan but takes White/yellow gold and Silver well. Rose gold becomes one with my tan.

Appreciate your advice. Thanks!


----------



## missie1

jforjasmine said:


> Stacking experts, I need some advice.
> 
> I wear a YG small Love and a 3 stone YG DBTY bracelet. I love the Tiffany Bead bracelet in YG but am looking at alternatives.
> 
> 1) Tiffany bead bracelet in SS with RG tag - will SS look out of place with my YG bracelets?
> 2) Carolina Bucci two tone discoball bracelet in YG + RG or full YG.
> 
> I plan to wear it 24/7 but worry how SS would wear against YG in the long run (plus tarnishing). My skin tone is tan but takes White/yellow gold and Silver well. Rose gold becomes one with my tan.
> 
> Appreciate your advice. Thanks!


can you post your current stack


----------



## jforjasmine

missie1 said:


> can you post your current stack



Pic attached!


----------



## missie1

jforjasmine said:


> Pic attached!


I prefer the Carolina Bucci two tone discoball bracelet as  this will keep stack looking refined.  I find the tiffany piece you mentioned to be more suited for a fun entry level stack.


----------



## jforjasmine

missie1 said:


> I prefer the Carolina Bucci two tone discoball bracelet as  this will keep stack looking refined.  I find the tiffany piece you mentioned to be more suited for a fun entry level stack.



I keep having the same thought as you mentioned too. I reckon I am just trying to justify if I do need to open a little blue box this Xmas or wait til Jan to purchase the discoball (cos we are currently away and will return home early Jan). Thank you!


----------



## ouiouilexiaussi

My scarab collection. All are vintage except the faceted garnet necklace (in silver with a yellow gold accent) from Rachel Atherley.


----------



## Xthgirl

SmokieDragon said:


> My stacks
> 
> View attachment 5200620
> View attachment 5200622


what brand is the wg bracelet beside your watch?


----------



## Xthgirl

Piaget and Bvlgari

Not a fan of cartier loveunless it is paved. Not a fan of all the superficial scratches. Juc to me are boring. Vca Alhambras dont fit my lifestyle and personality.

Super love serpenti viper. And piaget bangles fit me perfectly (really small wrists)

i find Tiffany T bangles boring too. If ever, i would get a Tiffany atlas bangle.


----------



## SmokieDragon

htxgirl said:


> what brand is the wg bracelet beside your watch?



That’s a FOPE Flex’it bracelet from the Prima line. Super comfortable for 24/7 wear and it’s flexible so don’t have to worry about clasps. Just roll it on and off to change


----------



## angelicskater16

My daily stacks.


----------



## SmokieDragon

This has become my work stack for my left arm


----------



## chaerimk

My stack for today. Letting my tennis bracelets resting after 2 month of wearing them everyday.


----------



## JOJA

chaerimk said:


> My stack for today. Letting my tennis bracelets resting after 2 month of wearing them everyday.



I love the paperclip bracelet!


----------



## chaerimk

JOJA said:


> I love the paperclip bracelet!


I love them too, so versatile.


----------



## sundreamer

My little stack for today. VCA butterfly and tiffany hardwear. I like how they give off contrasting vibes.


----------



## Xthgirl

sundreamer said:


> My little stack for today. VCA butterfly and tiffany hardwear. I like how they give off contrasting vibes.
> 
> View attachment 5290514


I want the necklace version of the VCA.


----------



## Xthgirl

So i played around at BVLGARI today and went to pick up my WG serpenti bracelet with diamonds. If i were to take home everything, id be broke for the next ten yrs. Jk


----------



## 880

@ouiouilexiaussi, love the unique whimsy and arrangement of your beautifully curated scarab collection!

also love how we are so different; I really love the stacks on others. I also love necklaces, bracelets, and rings that already have a built in stacked design (My VCA a six motif GMOP and the Bulgari Lucea, serpenti tubogas diamond bracelet and viper ring are favorites.

I even bought a book (The Pearl Necklace, Assouline) to inspire me to wear different pearl necklaces stacked (I own the Tahitian, freshwater, baroque on wg chain and semi baroque with diamond, (the diamond riviera necklaces were borrowed from my mom but I decided not to wear them out). I prefer the plain single Tahitian strand on me. 







Stack look items I’ve tried on (not purchased, but on my list: dior rose de vent long double strand and VCA buton d’or




style inspiration for rings  (apologies, I do not remember the source of the photos but VCA and Verdura Belperron


----------



## 880

wanted to add pics of my six motif VCA GMOP with Verdura Belperron corne earrings, the Bulgari  lucea necklace, serpenti tubogas bracelet and viper ring (IMO built in stacked looks by design)





the Pearl Necklace book (I bought on Amazon thanks to the recommendation of a TPFer)
valextra universal sunglasses cases


----------



## Xthgirl

880 said:


> @ouiouilexiaussi, love the unique whimsy and arrangement of your beautifully curated scarab collection!
> 
> also love how we are so different; I really love the stacks on others. I also love necklaces, bracelets, and rings that already have a built in stacked design (My VCA a six motif GMOP and the Bulgari Lucea, serpenti tubogas diamond bracelet and viper ring are favorites.
> 
> I even bought a book (The Pearl Necklace, Assouline) to inspire me to wear different pearl necklaces stacked (I own the Tahitian, freshwater, baroque on wg chain and semi baroque with diamond, (the diamond riviera necklaces were borrowed from my mom but I decided not to wear them out). I prefer the plain single Tahitian strand on me.
> View attachment 5292364
> View attachment 5292368
> View attachment 5292369
> View attachment 5292391
> View attachment 5292375
> 
> 
> Stack look items I’ve tried on (not purchased, but on my list: dior rose de vent long double strand and VCA buton d’or
> View attachment 5292385
> View attachment 5292410
> 
> 
> style inspiration for rings  (apologies, I do not remember the source of the photos but VCA and Verdura Belperron
> View attachment 5292412
> View attachment 5292413
> View attachment 5292418


Great pcs. This is high jewelry


----------



## Cool Breeze

880 said:


> @ouiouilexiaussi, love the unique whimsy and arrangement of your beautifully curated scarab collection!
> 
> also love how we are so different; I really love the stacks on others. I also love necklaces, bracelets, and rings that already have a built in stacked design (My VCA a six motif GMOP and the Bulgari Lucea, serpenti tubogas diamond bracelet and viper ring are favorites.
> 
> I even bought a book (The Pearl Necklace, Assouline) to inspire me to wear different pearl necklaces stacked (I own the Tahitian, freshwater, baroque on wg chain and semi baroque with diamond, (the diamond riviera necklaces were borrowed from my mom but I decided not to wear them out). I prefer the plain single Tahitian strand on me.
> View attachment 5292364
> View attachment 5292368
> View attachment 5292369
> View attachment 5292391
> View attachment 5292375
> 
> 
> Stack look items I’ve tried on (not purchased, but on my list: dior rose de vent long double strand and VCA buton d’or
> View attachment 5292385
> View attachment 5292410
> 
> 
> style inspiration for rings  (apologies, I do not remember the source of the photos but VCA and Verdura Belperron
> View attachment 5292412
> View attachment 5292413
> View attachment 5292418


I love all your modeling shots.  Your Tahitian pearls are magnificent.  I like the twisted set on you,too.


----------



## darkangel07760

I have been struggling with trying to wear different styles of bracelets... I have found that cuffs do not play well with bangles or chains, nor they do they play well with other cuffs!
I find this maddening as I have several lovely skinny cuffs that I try to stack but they inevitably end up tangled.
Any tips?
Or just give up and let my cuffs be in solitary?


----------



## chaerimk

Back to the old faithful. My stack of the day while running errands.


----------



## chaerimk

darkangel07760 said:


> I have been struggling with trying to wear different styles of bracelets... I have found that cuffs do not play well with bangles or chains, nor they do they play well with other cuffs!
> I find this maddening as I have several lovely skinny cuffs that I try to stack but they inevitably end up tangled.
> Any tips?
> Or just give up and let my cuffs be in solitary?


For me , I layer my cuff with beads. Since the beads sit tighter on the wrist, it keep the cuff in place.


----------



## darkangel07760

chaerimk said:


> For me , I layer my cuff with beads. Since the beads sit tighter on the wrist, it keep the cuff in place.


That’s a great idea! I will try that, thank you ❤️


----------



## Purrsey

I love the swing.


----------



## darkangel07760

Trying to stack with cuffs and non cuffs! 
Snake cuff by Eilisain Jewelry
Rose gold filled cuff by Mountain Movers
Silver and rose gold charms from Poor Cat Designs.


----------



## sophiaberry

My current stack that I wear daily. I want to add something to “break up” the gold, but can’t figure out what!


----------



## 880

sophiaberry said:


> My current stack that I wear daily. I want to add something to “break up” the gold, but can’t figure out what!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5305941


Very pretty!

anything can break up the gold: diamonds or other gems; jade or other stone; mixed media beads, enamel, pearls, glass, on leather, cord, rubber. . ..


----------



## xrthxr

Wearing my new rings for the first time today with my JUC bracelet  

Rose gold JUC bracelet 
Rose gold JUC ring 
Bvlgari onyx serpenti ring

Any thoughts on stacking/layering further down the line?


----------



## ouiouilexiaussi

xrthxr said:


> Wearing my new rings for the first time today with my JUC bracelet
> 
> Rose gold JUC bracelet
> Rose gold JUC ring
> Bvlgari onyx serpenti ring
> 
> Any thoughts on stacking/layering further down the line?



Maybe another bangle, and then a medium-weight chain?


----------



## ouiouilexiaussi

Finally wearing pearls, lol! I decided to break up the black and white seed beads with some freshwater pearls to make this necklace a bit more interesting.


----------



## sundreamer

VCA, Repossi, and Tiffany stack today


----------



## darkangel07760

sundreamer said:


> VCA, Repossi, and Tiffany stack today
> 
> View attachment 5364987
> View attachment 5364989


Love this!


----------



## Yijingchan

Loving my first Van Cleef!
Paired here with Cartier diamanté legers and  jade pendant


----------



## JessicaRabbit1

Im terrible at stacking necklaces. in fact, i have made posts on TPF saying "i wont ever stack necklaces cos im so bad at it, it looks awful and it doesnt work for me". lol. so here we are - my recent stack. i really like it and i - FINALLY - was able to make it work this one time (hahaha). 

since having achild, ive fallen in love with silver jewellery again since i dont go anywhere fancy enough to wear my good stuff. This is an Australian jewellery designer called Temple of the sun. I have the pegasus and iris necklaces in SS. Also with a CBTY TCo pink sapphire in SS


----------



## Xthgirl

This isnt me but love how bracelets are stacked. Featuring Cartier, Chaumet, BVLGARI etc


----------



## chiaoapple

angelicskater16 said:


> My daily stacks.


Nice! Would you mind sharing the details of the diamond piece next to the VCA carnelian? It looks like a double row hinged bangle? Thank you!


----------



## angelicskater16

Thank you! It’s a diamond pave bangle my mom got for me for my birthday. I don’t know the specs but it’s 18k with d color and 2 rolls of diamonds.  


chiaoapple said:


> Nice! Would you mind sharing the details of the diamond piece next to the VCA carnelian? It looks like a double row hinged bangle? Thank you!


----------



## darkangel07760

Has anyone checked out #neckmess on Instagram? Lots of great layering necklace ideas!


----------



## Kitsunegrl

Giving this 30 year old tennis bracelet a spin in the sun.


----------



## Xthgirl

Current stack.


----------



## SilverBen

htxgirl said:


> Current stack.
> 
> View attachment 5390035
> View attachment 5390036


Love this! I don't see many posts of the viper bangle or much IRL. Glad to see a twin! Love the serpenti too, would love one in YG - enjoy!


----------



## TammySue

Pandora stack with my Seiko watch


----------



## christina86

I couldn't find too many photos about Repossi on this forum. Figure this is the best thread as I'm adding to my ring stack with two Repossi Berbere rings. I was looking for something easy to wear every day.  My ring size is not in stock so I'll have to wait a few months before they arrive! I'll post images when I pick them up. For anyone interested in Repossi,they are about to have a price increase.


----------



## Blingthang

My small bracelet stack.


----------



## kitkat_08

chaerimk said:


> Back to the old faithful. My stack of the day while running errands.
> 
> View attachment 5294886



Wow! Where is the middle one from?


----------



## ouiouilexiaussi

A fun mix of DIY and vintage stuff (plus a Marla Aaron lock) I posted to my Instagram a while ago… def wearing a variation of this stack again soon.


----------



## GLX0

Not sure what else to add to my current stack, any ideas would be appreciated 

X


----------



## darkangel07760

My current stack!


----------



## Xthgirl

GLX0 said:


> Not sure what else to add to my current stack, any ideas would be appreciated
> 
> X
> 
> View attachment 5430234





GLX0 said:


> Not sure what else to add to my current stack, any ideas would be appreciated
> 
> X
> 
> View attachment 5430234


Something from VCA. Maybe the VCA signature bangle in rose gold.


----------



## MahoganyQT

It’s my birthday so both wrists got a little attention.


----------



## Cool Breeze

MahoganyQT said:


> It’s my birthday so both wrists got a little attention.
> 
> View attachment 5586265
> 
> 
> View attachment 5586266


Happy Birthday!


----------



## MahoganyQT

Cool Breeze said:


> Happy Birthday!


Thank you!!


----------



## americandreaming

What is the band height/depth of everyone’s wedding/other rings?  Do you think 2mm is too high?


----------



## Joule

MahoganyQT said:


> It’s my birthday so both wrists got a little attention.
> 
> View attachment 5586265
> 
> 
> View attachment 5586266


Happy birthday!


----------



## MahoganyQT

Joule said:


> Happy birthday!


Thank you!!


----------



## MahoganyQT

New day, new stack.


----------

